# Saudi Arabian Air, Land, Naval Forces & SANG



## Kompromat

All Pictures collection of Saudi defense forces.

*RSAF*

Reactions: Like Like:
27


----------



## Kompromat

[/IMG]

Saudi Hawks

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## Kompromat

*F-5's are Retired now.*

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Nav

Black blood Plz Share Some Snaps of ksa armed Persnols and their Equipment..tanks, Ifvs , hand Weaponery Etc Etc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nav

Black Blood said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> Saudi Hawks



Nice Sharing...who's flying these birds?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arslan_treen

^ my naive guess would be ....... Pilots !!

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Nav

arslan_treen said:


> ^ my naive guess would be ....... Pilots !!



oh Realy...i knw pilots fly aircrafts , i m nt that kid , but my question was .. Can saudi's perfome these Manuvers?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Machoman

EF looks pretty damn hot plane, I wish we could buy some of these from Zardari's money 12 bln is enough for at least 100 EF. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Canaan

nice pics
With all that money, they should instead post it into joint-ventures with other muslim countries e.i. Pakistan, Turkey and Malaysia and create their own equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Desert Fox

our Politicians are no less either!


----------



## Irfan Baloch

SilentNinja said:


> our Politicians are no less either!



very true,


----------



## somebozo

Self delete wrong thread


----------



## faisaljaffery

Saudi Airforce has been trained by Pakistan Airforce who are known for their professionalism and expertise in fighting


----------



## Kompromat

Nav said:


> oh Realy...i knw pilots fly aircrafts , i m nt that kid , but my question was .. Can saudi's perfome these Manuvers?



You see the pictures of the Saudi Hawks demonstration team ?

I actually happen to know their leader (Who is flying the lead aircraft) He visited Dubai airshow with his team where our sherdil team was present too.

I spoken to the saudis and the leader of sherdils both admire each others performance and skills.

* Dont listen to people who just are good at cheap talk

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DGMO

With such incredible military hardware, there is no justification to spend $60billion on *MORE* arms from the US.

Even if Iran is the reason (which is bizarre in itself), they have such an overwhelming qualitative and quantitative advantage over Tehran, it's money down the drain. 

With unemployment rates as high as 25&#37;, there is no justification for wasting such huge amounts on arms, it's mind bogglingly bad decision making. 

But when your strings are pulled from Washington like most muslim countries, then there's no real surprise. Such a ridiculous regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Storm Force

Dexter Saudi defense forces will fight if Israel ever attacks Saudi territory. 

THEY WON,T FIGHT SOMEBODY ELSES WAR.

Will PAKISTAN FIGHT ISRAEL for Palestinians. ??????

I think not you see

Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## Super Falcon

well what the hell yaar sadis will buy 70 more F 15 100 F 15 already they have and 70 eurofighter they bought too and 70 apaches 40 odd black hawks have they gone mad waste of money as they dont have any enemies all muslim countries love them and me too is they are planning all out war with the world hope they have gone for F 16 too as deadly as F 15 have more buyers than F 15 F 16


----------



## HAIDER

Super Falcon said:


> well what the hell yaar sadis will buy 70 more F 15 100 F 15 already they have and 70 eurofighter they bought too and 70 apaches 40 odd black hawks have they gone mad waste of money as they dont have any enemies all muslim countries love them and me too is they are planning all out war with the world hope they have gone for F 16 too as deadly as F 15 have more buyers than F 15 F 16



Just trying to create strategic balance in Gulf. Otherwise this armory has no practical role,when comes to defence of regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## marcos98



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Storm Force said:


> Dexter Saudi defense forces will fight if Israel ever attacks Saudi territory.
> 
> THEY WON,T FIGHT SOMEBODY ELSES WAR.
> 
> Will PAKISTAN FIGHT ISRAEL for Palestinians. ??????
> 
> I think not you see



you already forgot the PAF part in Israeli Arab conflict?
the only people who actually shot down the Israeli Airforce fighters.
why are you making such a hallow comment?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstarIN

Irfan Baloch said:


> you already forgot the PAF part in Israeli Arab conflict?
> the only people who actually shot down the Israeli Airforce fighters.
> why are you making such a hallow comment?



It is different to send few pilots to help the friendly nations and send air crafts and army to fight along with the friendly nation. If the second was the case, things might have been really different.


----------



## marcos98



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## marcos98



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## marcos98

CAMO=awesome.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

rockstar said:


> It is different to send few pilots to help the friendly nations and send air crafts and army to fight along with the friendly nation. If the second was the case, things might have been really different.



Thats hypothetical comment
If it would have happened it would have led to that.. wouldve couldve and all that
If India had not stolen the Chinese sheep it wouldve have saved itself from beating in 1962
If American 6th fleet had really come to aid, Dhaka might have been saved
If Nawaz sSherif had not gone for hair implants, he wouldve been called Gunja till today.

Reality is PAF pilots downed Israeli jets. So the answer to your question
Will Pakistan fight a war against Israel? This WAS a war not a goodwill kubadi tour. end of discussion

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Super Falcon

MASHAHALLAH looking great saudi forces love them like this but dont know why they did not prefred guns like barette as 99 percent of their equipmnet is from USA


----------



## rockstarIN

Irfan Baloch said:


> Thats hypothetical comment
> If it would have happened it would have led to that.. wouldve couldve and all that
> If India had not stolen the Chinese sheep it wouldve have saved itself from beating in 1962
> If American 6th fleet had really come to aid, Dhaka might have been saved
> If Nawaz sSherif had not gone for hair implants, he wouldve been called Gunja till today.
> 
> Reality is PAF pilots downed Israeli jets. So the answer to your question
> Will Pakistan fight a war against Israel? This WAS a war not a goodwill kubadi tour. end of discussion



Come on..get the message of what am saying..

The message is

To help a friendly nation in a war & fully involving in a war is different.

IT was a goodwill & solidarity gesture...

Read Storm force comment above, All forces to protect the home land basically. Nobody will fight a war today for others. That is the truth & reality and accept it

End of this discussion and stick to the topic

Rgds,


----------



## Irfan Baloch

rockstar said:


> Come on..get the message of what am saying..
> 
> The message is
> 
> To help a friendly nation in a war & fully involving in a war is different.
> 
> IT was a goodwill & solidarity gesture...
> 
> Read Storm force comment above, All forces to protect the home land basically. Nobody will fight a war today for others. That is the truth & reality and accept it
> 
> End of this discussion and stick to the topic
> 
> Rgds,



I agree that we got off topic because your comment was loaded and I had to give my point.

just to backup my point I will add the Pakistan army's fight with the Communist Yemen along the border town of Sharrura in Saudi Araiba
the whole infantry & air defence units of Pakistan army were stationed there and were directly involved in the fighting. So another countrys army did take part in another countrys war

The other example is the UN mandate when countries send their armies to Afghanistan, Iraq and Kuwait. Whenever USA decides to invade Iran you should be sure to see UK jumping in to. With or without UN mandate.

Again steering away from the discussion but I think clarification is in order.


----------



## rockstarIN

Irfan Baloch said:


> I agree that we got off topic because your comment was loaded and I had to give my point.
> 
> just to backup my point I will add the Pakistan army's fight with the Communist Yemen along the border town of Sharrura in Saudi Araiba
> the whole infantry & air defence units of Pakistan army were stationed there and were directly involved in the fighting. So another countrys army did take part in another countrys war
> 
> The other example is the UN mandate when countries send their armies to Afghanistan, Iraq and Kuwait. Whenever USA decides to invade Iran you should be sure to see UK jumping in to. With or without UN mandate.
> 
> Again steering away from the discussion but I think clarification is in order.



Military alliance (Nato) countries are different dear friend,

Im not able to find out anything about the Pakistan Army stationing in the Saudi border, any link?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## somebozo

rockstar said:


> Military alliance (Nato) countries are different dear friend,
> 
> Im not able to find out anything about the Pakistan Army stationing in the Saudi border, any link?



Pakistani army, Navy and Airforce has been stationed in UAE, KSA, Oman and Bahrain for ages as part of training and joint exercises. There is no secret to that. Pakistan army also took part in anti-communist war with Yemen along with material backing of west there is no secret to that either. PA and PAF officers and airmen keep visiting KSA on deputation for training and exercises.


----------



## Stealth

Saudia *Defence* Forces ???? 

lol Saudia really need forces for "Defence" ???? US/Isreal jumping on their head... like Pakistan


----------



## Irfan Baloch

rockstar said:


> Military alliance (Nato) countries are different dear friend,
> 
> Im not able to find out anything about the Pakistan Army stationing in the Saudi border, any link?



the best links I have is the pictures of my father air defence battery stationed in sharurah back in 1981 and 1982 its a border town along Yemen. 
there are many pictures with Saudi officers in the field, with along with the weapons. etc.

.. I will have to scan them and then post them here.

I am not talking out of my backside just for the sake of argument. I just wanted to put the record straight. 

thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan

faisaljaffery said:


> Saudi Airforce has been trained by Pakistan Airforce who are known for their professionalism and expertise in fighting



source please


----------



## Nishan

self delete

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

nishan dont qoute him delete ur post bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aristocrat

SOME1 HERE IS GETTING BANNED 4 SURE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

aristocrat said:


> SOME1 HERE IS GETTING BANNED 4 SURE



totally agree


----------



## aristocrat

Hey which planes r those in royal saudi airforce??


----------



## Nishan

*Saudi Arabia will remain
Sword in the hands of her brothers
And a dagger in the heart of the enemies
And a thorn in the eye of envious*​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## alibaz



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## alibaz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## alibaz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## alibaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## somebozo

Recently a regiment of Pak army was present in Saudi Arabia for ground exercises. Anyone got photos of that?


----------



## SQ8

Unfortunately.. 
The combat record of the Saudi Forces isnt all that glorious. And while the NCO's and non-enlisted personnel are quite capable.. the interference of the monarchy and princes put into important positions.
Which is why even after having one of the most capable an advanced forces on paper they are not given the respect they deserve.
Consider this as an example.. The Saudi tornado fleet has had more operational accidents than the whole of the other users combined.
And ironically.. even though it was being flown by a Spanish instructor.. 
the last Typhoon to crash was Saudi...
It was a running joke amongst Pakistani officers posted to the Kingdom until recently.. if you wanted to let down somebody who had all the resources and yet was helpless.. you compared them to the Saudi military.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan

somebozo said:


> Recently a regiment of Pak army was present in Saudi Arabia for ground exercises. Anyone got photos of that?



Saudis and Pakistanis soldiers
One hand in the face of enemies

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Falcon

Heavily Equiped after USA,Russia and china


----------



## mughaljee

Saudi has AWACS system ?


----------



## dexter

Yes they have E-3 A sentry !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

/with their new acquisitions the Saudis will have one of the most powerful airforces in the world

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

Rafi said:


> /with their new acquisitions the Saudis will have one of the most powerful airforces in the world



Yawn!!!


----------



## jha

Rafi said:


> /with their new acquisitions the Saudis will have one of the most powerful airforces in the world



Yes..They will have most shiny toys in ASIA with EFs, RAFALEs ,F-15s,E-3 Sentry and F-35 (most probably )..But cant say the same about AIRFORCE..

BTW Can anyone confirm how many F-15 RSAF will finally have..?? I am getting two figures 258 and 342...


----------



## Horizon303

Nishan said:


>



In 2nd pic i think the tall guy in the midle is Prince Khalid bin Faisal bin Abdul Aziz from Royal Saudi Naval special forces.
fore more pic visit following link
http://4flying.com/showthread.php?t=44687&page=2


----------



## Horizon303

Saudi Special Forces Video
YouTube - &#x202b;???? ???? ????? ?????? ????????&#x202c;&lrm;!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

Muhammad-Bin-Qasim said:


> Yawn!!!





jha said:


> Yes..They will have most shiny toys in ASIA with EFs, RAFALEs ,F-15s,E-3 Sentry and F-35 (most probably )..But cant say the same about AIRFORCE..
> 
> BTW Can anyone confirm how many F-15 RSAF will finally have..?? I am getting two figures 258 and 342...





H2O3C4Nitrogen said:


> The Brits the Yanks and The Ausies Retired ofcourse fly them Saudis dont even know A B C !!!



*Royal Saudi Air Force AWACS Crew Members*











*it seems that SOME Saudis Knows A B C*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

Nishan said:


> *Royal Saudi Air Force AWACS Crew Members*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *it seems that SOME Saudis Knows A B C*



Yes. God sent down Islam so that people would become rational... The above is the most irrational post I have ever come across...

Just how someone can deduce that the people know what they are doing from looking at pictures is the most irrational thing to say...

This goes to say even if these guys knew what they were doing...

Saudis, Jordanians... Kingships... modern era bad comedy...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

*Can anybody confirm ..How many F-15s Saudis will have eventually..? 250 0r, 350..?*


----------



## Nishan

Muhammad-Bin-Qasim said:


> Yes. God sent down Islam so that people would become rational... The above is the most irrational post I have ever come across...
> 
> Just how someone can deduce that the people know what they are doing from looking at pictures is the most irrational thing to say...
> 
> This goes to say even if these guys knew what they were doing...
> 
> Saudis, Jordanians... Kingships... modern era bad comedy...



 your hopless answer is the most rational thing here

There is an Arabic proverb applies at someone like you:
*Goat even if flew*

only Fruitful tree Thrown with stones . . 
Close your eyes and ears and Tell us thet you are rational

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

Muhammad-Bin-Qasim said:


> Just how someone can deduce that the people know what they are doing from looking at pictures is the most irrational thing to say...



the most selly word i have ever heard. . may be some more photos will make some links between your tongue and your brain

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan

oh may god . . . all those don not no what they are doing . . they are just modern era bad comedy . . . arent they cliver boy !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maghrebi

jha said:


> *Can anybody confirm ..How many F-15s Saudis will have eventually..? 250 0r, 350..?*



57 F-15C
25 F-15D
84 F-15SA
71 F-15S 
on order 84 F15's types unknown

But correct me if the numbers are wrong. 

Royal Saudi Air Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

nice pics man... thumbs up.

Also i got a question.... who r these weapons for? saudis have no enemies..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> nice pics man... thumbs up.
> 
> Also i got a question.... who r these weapons for? saudis have no enemies..



its to defend the holy sites of islam and to support all muslims

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@nishan... there r more then a billion ppl ready to defend ksa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan

---------- Post added at 04:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:42 PM ----------




Pakistani Nationalist said:


> @nishan... there r more then a billion ppl ready to defend ksa.



i agree. . .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maghrebi

The 20th Brigade of the Royal Saudi Land Force displays a 155mm GCT self-propelled gun, left, and AMX-10P infantry combat vehicles during Operation Desert Shield.
















---------- Post added at 07:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maghrebi



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maghrebi



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maghrebi



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Maghrebi said:


>



Pakistani APCs and soldiers.... i think this pic is frm some pak-ksa ex...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maghrebi

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Pakistani APCs and soldiers.... i think this pic is frm some pak-ksa ex...



Yes it is.


----------



## Nishan

*RSAF Pilots are One of the Worlds Best Pilots

RED FLAG*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S.U.R.B.

YouTube - The Saudi Army ????? ??????? Abo Ali ??? ???

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Horizon303

Nishan said:


> ---------- Post added at 04:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:42 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> i agree. . .



Nishan, the first pic is not of Saudi forces but those are Yemeni forces and i think pic is taken during hoti conflict.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Canaan

aaah the Tornado, one of my all time favorite planes..


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

Some nice pics there... My question to the brother who is posting them is this...

What is the use of all this glam and shining metal of power? Will it ever be used to defend the lives and honor of Muslims in Palestine or Kashmir?

Or for that matter, the people of Pakistan... if India attacks us?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Muhammad-Bin-Qasim said:


> Some nice pics there... My question to the brother who is posting them is this...
> 
> What is the use of all this glam and shining metal of power? Will it ever be used to defend the lives and honor of Muslims in Palestine or Kashmir?
> 
> Or for that matter, the people of Pakistan... if India attacks us?



Its for their own defense as our Military is for ours - Saudis cant capacitate such involvement. We can expect some F-15s coming our way in any war with India but only if we need them.

Palestine and Kashmir are Bleeding wounds - let them bleed for now , sometime someone will come with the name like yours to do that work.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sqn 17

hi guys 






royal saudi marines



























airborne units


----------



## Kompromat

SQN-17: Cant see anything


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

Black Blood said:


> Its for their own defense as our Military is for ours - Saudis cant capacitate such involvement. We can expect some F-15s coming our way in any war with India but only if we need them.
> 
> Palestine and Kashmir are Bleeding wounds - let them bleed for now , sometime someone will come with the name like yours to do that work.



SubhanAllah... what an answer...


----------



## shanixee

Black Blood said:


> Its for their own defense as our Military is for ours - Saudis cant capacitate such involvement. We can expect some F-15s coming our way in any war with India but only if we need them.
> 
> Palestine and Kashmir are Bleeding wounds - let them bleed for now , sometime someone will come with the name like yours to do that work.



stop day dreaming nothing would come...India will be building a defence college in Saudi arabia and are holding full milatry excercise in March 2011.. so come to life...nothing would come

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

shanixee said:


> stop day dreaming nothing would come...India will be building a defence college in Saudi arabia and are holding full milatry excercise in March 2011.. so come to life...nothing would come



I agree with you... Saudis will never help Pakistan with honesty... As Capitalism is under stress across the world... the former allies (saudi and pak) are going to go in opposite directions me thinks...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

shanixee said:


> stop day dreaming nothing would come...India will be building a defence college in Saudi arabia and are holding full milatry excercise in March 2011.. so come to life...nothing would come





Muhammad-Bin-Qasim said:


> I agree with you... Saudis will never help Pakistan with honesty... As Capitalism is under stress across the world... the former allies (saudi and pak) are going to go in opposite directions me thinks...



Hold your horses folks- we are able to defend ourselves.


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

Black Blood said:


> Hold your horses folks- we are able to defend ourselves.



and thank God for that... because for us there is absolutely no use for the wealth and weapons that Saudis have... 

May God rid us of these corrupt leaders soon... Ameen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F15 sa



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nishan

Horizon303 said:


> Nishan, the first pic is not of Saudi forces but those are Yemeni forces and i think pic is taken during hoti conflict.



i agree . . you are correct my brother . . i am wrong . .


----------



## Nishan

Muhammad-Bin-Qasim said:


> Some nice pics there... My question to the brother who is posting them is this...
> 
> What is the use of all this glam and shining metal of power? Will it ever be used to defend the lives and honor of Muslims in Palestine or Kashmir?
> 
> Or for that matter, the people of Pakistan... if India attacks us?



*The Pakistani military's close ties to the nations of the Middle East are based on a combination of geography and shared religion. The closest ties are with Saudi Arabia--a sporadically generous patron; much of the equipment bought from the United States during the 1980s, for example, was paid for by the Saudis.*

Pakistani Armed Forces - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nishan

Muhammad-Bin-Qasim said:


> SubhanAllah... what an answer...



you are the only one in the world that cant see the ansewr . . may be the following will give an answer:

No country in the world, except maybe India, is more concerned with the outcome of the political crisis that is gripping Pakistan than Saudi Arabia. The Saudi kingdom has a longstanding and intimate relationship with Pakistan. They faced common enemies in the past successfully and face a common enemy today in al Qaeda. They have had a deep strategic military relationship for decades and today have an unacknowledged nuclear partnership to provide the kingdom with a nuclear deterrent on short notice if ever needed. Understanding the Saudi-Pakistani relationship is important to understanding the future of both countries, the nuclear balance in both the Near East and South Asia, and the crisis in Pakistan today

*Pakistan has received more aid from Saudi Arabia than any country outside the Arab world since the 1960s*. For example, in May 1998 when Pakistan was deciding whether to respond to Indias test of five nuclear weapons, the Saudis promised 50,000 barrels per day of free oil to help the Pakistanis cope with the economic sanctions that might be triggered by a counter test. The Saudi oil commitment was a key to then Prime Minster Nawaz Sharifs decision to proceed with testing. *It cushioned the subsequent U.S. and EU sanctions on Pakistan considerably*. Official aid is matched by large investments from Saudi princes and from religious institutions. Much of the Pakistani madrassa educational system, for instance, is Saudi funded by private donors. 

In turn, Pakistan has provided military aid and expertise to the kingdom for decades. It began with help to the Royal Saudi Air Force to build and pilot its first jet fighters in the 1960s. Pakistani Air Force pilots flew RSAF Lightnings that repulsed a South Yemeni incursion into the kingdoms southern border in 1969. In the 1970s and 1980s up to 15,000 Pakistani troops were stationed in the kingdom, some in a brigade combat force near the Israeli-Jordanian-Saudi border. The close ties continue between the militaries today.

Economic and military ties are matched by close intelligence and security relations. During the 1980s, the Saudis financed more than half of the jihad to support the Afghan insurgency against the Soviet 40th Army in Afghanistan and worked more closely than anyone else with the Pakistani intelligence service, *ISI*, to support the war effort. Those ties continued in the 1990s when the Saudis and Pakistanis assisted the Taliban for a time. Former Saudi intelligence chief Prince Turki bin Sultan has said *Its probably one of the closest relationships in the world between any two countries*.

Today the intelligence focus is on al Qaeda. Osama bin Laden, the child of the earlier Saudi-Pakistani joint project in Afghanistan, has declared war on both countries and has been responsible for dozens of terrorist attacks in both countries. He has called for the overthrow of both King Abdullah and President Musharraf. From his lair along the Afghan-Pakistani border he issues calls for their death and trains Saudi and Pakistani jihadists to kill them. The Saudis foiled a major plot by al Qaeda in December 2007 to attack the Hajj pilgrimage in Mecca, and Interior Minister Prince Nayif said the kingdom had countered over 180 al Qaeda terrorist operations since 2003. In Pakistan there were 56 suicide bombings last year, 36 targeting the army (two at ISI headquarters). Most had an al Qaeda connection, including the two attacks on Benazir Bhutto. By one count Musharraf has been the target nine times so far.

The two Sunni states also share a concern about Shia Iran. Both seek to keep ties with Tehran as normal as possible but have a deep fear that Iran might encourage unrest in their Shia minorities. Both have had serious frictions with Iran in the past and work together to minimize Iranian influence in the region. A nuclear Iran worries its neighbors to the south and to the east.

Shortly after Pakistan tested its nuclear weapons in 1998, Saudi Defense Minister Prince Sultan visited Pakistan and toured its nuclear and missile facilities outside Islamabad. Pakistans famous A.Q. Khan provided some of the color commentary for these unprecedented tours. At the time, U.S. officials expressed concern that the Pakistanis might be providing a nuclear weapon to the Saudis. Sultan has been Defense Minister since 1962 and today is also Crown Prince. Saudi connections with Pakistans nuclear program go back almost as far. Prime Minister Zulfikar Bhutto sought financial help for the program from Saudi Arabia in the early 1970s, according to some accounts. Then King Faisal of Saudi Arabia provided some money in return for a promise that Pakistans nuclear program would provide a security umbrella for the kingdom. Bhutto repaid the favor by renaming a city in the Kings honor, Faisalabad. 

After Sharifs ouster in a coup by Musharraf in 1999, he went into exile in the kingdom, an agreement negotiated by the Clinton administration to forestall Nawazs execution. The nuclear relationship continued and matured under Musharraf. In October 2003, then Crown Prince Abdullah visited Pakistan for a state visit. Several experts reported after the trip that a secret agreement was concluded that would ensure Pakistan would provide Saudi Arabia with nuclear technology and a bomb if Saudi Arabia felt threatened by a third party nuclear program in the future. Both countries, of course, denied the stories.

Assuming an agreement exists, it is likely the two have practiced the deployment of Pakistani warheads to Saudi Arabia for use with Saudi delivery systems. It would also make sense for RSAF and Pakistani pilots to jointly train for their use. More frequent exercises would help assure Riyadh that it can count on Islamabad in a crisis and that any deal is for real. *Saudi Arabias Chinese-made intermediate range missiles, now increasingly obsolete, are also widely assumed to be a possible delivery system for Pakistani warheads in a crisis*. It was, of course, former Saudi Ambassador to the United States, Prince Bandar bin Sultan, who arranged their purchase.

When the current political crisis began in Pakistan last year, the Saudis assumed Musharraf would weather the storm. Like all the other Arab monarchies their sympathies are clearly with Musharraf and they made these known to the United States and other powers. After Nawaz sought to go home in the early fall, Saudi Arabia reluctantly agreed to take him back into exile at the Generals request.

But when the Bush administration persuaded Musharraf to allow Benazir Bhutto to return in October the Saudis found themselves in an unsustainable position. If Nawazs rival could go home, it was impossible for them to keep Nawaz in the kingdom against his will. The Saudis summoned Musharraf to the kingdom and Nawaz was allowed to end his exile. The Saudi intelligence chief Prince Miqrin abd al Aziz is said to have arranged the return. 

The Saudis leverage to ensure a favorable outcome of the crisis is significant if limited. With oil prices hovering around $100 to a barrel, cheap subsidized Saudi oil is critical to the Pakistani economy and energy can be a major leverage point. Their close connections with the Pakistani army and intelligence services, their longstanding ties with the Sharif family and their connections with the Sunni religious establishment give them more clout than most outsiders, but they are also widely resented in the country for encouraging the fundamentalists in the 1980s and 1990s. Should Sharif emerge as the next kingmaker in Pakistan after the February 18 elections, the Saudis will probably do all they can to smooth his transition to power and encourage the army to work with him. Ironically, that could make Musharraf the next recipient of an exile in the kingdom.

*Whoever emerges as the leader in Pakistan, Saudi leaders will seek to ensure their understanding about a nuclear deterrent remains in place. If that requires more aid and assistance, it will be a small price to pay. For the kingdom, Pakistan will remain a unique partner.*

Saudi Arabia: Nervously Watching Pakistan - Brookings Institution

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan

Muhammad-Bin-Qasim said:


> I agree with you... Saudis will never help Pakistan with honesty... As Capitalism is under stress across the world... the former allies (saudi and pak) are going to go in opposite directions me thinks...


----------



## silent hill

Nishan said:


> *The Pakistani military's close ties to the nations of the Middle East are based on a combination of geography and shared religion. The closest ties are with Saudi Arabia--a sporadically generous patron; much of the equipment bought from the United States during the 1980s, for example, was paid for by the Saudis.*
> 
> Pakistani Armed Forces - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



i think you are talking about the mujahideen in afghanistan, saudis dont support pakistan in their equipments..


----------



## Nishan

silent hill said:


> i think you are talking about the mujahideen in afghanistan, saudis dont support pakistan in their equipments..



the article is talking my brother . . not me . . you can read it all from its source

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Okay Guys - cool it now - i don't know why my Pakistani folks always want others to help.

Thanks Nishan for your great finding.

Its a picture thread please -- pictures only !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan

Black Blood said:


> Okay Guys - cool it now - i don't know why my Pakistani folks always want others to help.
> 
> Thanks Nishan for your great finding.
> 
> Its a picture thread please -- pictures only !



this became habit my brother. . . There is a global campaign against all that is Arab . . There are those who seek to portray Arabs in Worse images . . Because they know the status of Arabs in the Islamic nation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan




----------



## Khalid Al-Qurashi

Salam Alaikum

many thanks for your thread mate .

heres some pic`s i`ve found .










































More comin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Khalid Al-Qurashi

LOL this guy right here scares me xD

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Khalid Al-Qurashi

Chinese picture of DF-3 missile
saudi has 50-60

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khalid Al-Qurashi



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khalid Al-Qurashi



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Khalid Al-Qurashi



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khalid Al-Qurashi



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Al Bhatti

&#1662;&#1681;&#1608;&#1587;&#1740; &#1605;&#1604;&#1705; &#1705;&#1746; &#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1740; &#1580;&#1729;&#1575;&#1586; &#1662;&#1585; &#1581;&#1605;&#1604;&#1746; &#1705;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606;&#1589;&#1608;&#1576;&#1729;

&#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1729; &#1705;&#1575; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1740; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; 2 &#1576;&#1604;&#1606;&#1583; &#1657;&#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1729; &#1705;&#1585;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606;&#1589;&#1608;&#1576;&#1729; &#1576;&#1746; &#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1576;

&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1740; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1583;&#1575;&#1583;&#1616; &#1583;&#1729;&#1588;&#1578; &#1711;&#1585;&#1583;&#1740; &#1587;&#1746; &#1605;&#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1602; &#1605;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1705;&#1740; &#1587;&#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578; &#1705;&#1585;&#1606;&#1746; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1740; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578; &#1606;&#1746; &#1575;&#1606;&#1705;&#1588;&#1575;&#1601; &#1705;&#1740;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1729; &#1705;&#1746; &#1588;&#1583;&#1578; &#1662;&#1587;&#1606;&#1583;&#1608;&#1722; &#1606;&#1746; &#1587;&#1606;&#1729; 2004&#1569; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1581;&#1705;&#1608;&#1605;&#1578; &#1585;&#1740;&#1575;&#1590; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1583;&#1608; &#1576;&#1604;&#1606;&#1583; &#1657;&#1575;&#1608;&#1585; "&#1576;&#1585;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1740;&#1589;&#1604;&#1740;&#1729;" &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; "&#1576;&#1585;&#1580; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1605;&#1604;&#1705;&#1731;" &#1705;&#1608; &#1576;&#1605; &#1583;&#1726;&#1605;&#1575;&#1705;&#1608;&#1722; &#1587;&#1746; &#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1729; &#1705;&#1585;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606;&#1589;&#1608;&#1576;&#1729; &#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1740;&#1575; &#1578;&#1726;&#1575;&#1548; &#1578;&#1575;&#1729;&#1605; &#1605;&#1606;&#1589;&#1608;&#1576;&#1729; &#1587;&#1575;&#1586; &#1575;&#1587; &#1662;&#1585; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1619;&#1605;&#1583; &#1587;&#1746; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1729;&#1740; &#1711;&#1585;&#1601;&#1578;&#1575;&#1585; &#1705;&#1585; &#1604;&#1740;&#1746; &#1711;&#1574;&#1746; &#1578;&#1726;&#1746;&#1748;

&#1575;&#1604;&#1593;&#1585;&#1576;&#1740;&#1729; &#1657;&#1740; &#1608;&#1740; &#1705;&#1740; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1585;&#1662;&#1608;&#1585;&#1657; &#1705;&#1746; &#1605;&#1591;&#1575;&#1576;&#1602; &#1605;&#1606;&#1711;&#1604; &#1705;&#1608; &#1585;&#1740;&#1575;&#1590; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1583;&#1575;&#1583; &#1583;&#1729;&#1588;&#1578; &#1711;&#1585;&#1583;&#1740; &#1705;&#1740; &#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589;&#1740; &#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1729; &#1705;&#1746; &#1583;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1711; &#1582;&#1601;&#1740;&#1729; &#1587;&#1740;&#1604;&#1586; &#1587;&#1746; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1602; &#1585;&#1705;&#1726;&#1606;&#1746; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1746; &#1605;&#1576;&#1740;&#1606;&#1729; &#1588;&#1583;&#1578; &#1662;&#1587;&#1606;&#1583;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1608; &#1662;&#1740;&#1588; &#1705;&#1740;&#1575; &#1711;&#1740;&#1575;&#1748; &#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1662;&#1740;&#1588;&#1740; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1587;&#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578; &#1705;&#1746; &#1583;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1587;&#1585;&#1705;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740; &#1608;&#1705;&#1740;&#1604; &#1606;&#1746; &#1576;&#1578;&#1575;&#1740;&#1575; &#1705;&#1729; &#1605;&#1604;&#1586;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1746; &#1670;&#1606;&#1583; &#1587;&#1575;&#1604; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1662;&#1681;&#1608;&#1587;&#1740; &#1605;&#1604;&#1705; &#1705;&#1746; &#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1740; &#1580;&#1729;&#1575;&#1586; &#1705;&#1608; &#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1729; &#1705;&#1585;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1575; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1605;&#1606;&#1589;&#1608;&#1576;&#1729; &#1578;&#1740;&#1575;&#1585; &#1705;&#1740;&#1575; &#1578;&#1726;&#1575; &#1578;&#1575; &#1705;&#1729; &#1583;&#1608;&#1606;&#1608;&#1722; &#1605;&#1604;&#1705;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1746; &#1583;&#1585;&#1605;&#1740;&#1575;&#1606; &#1580;&#1606;&#1711; &#1670;&#1726;&#1681; &#1580;&#1575;&#1574;&#1746; &#1578;&#1575;&#1729;&#1605; &#1740;&#1729; &#1605;&#1606;&#1589;&#1608;&#1576;&#1729; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1606;&#1575;&#1705;&#1575;&#1605; &#1585;&#1729;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746;&#1748;

&#1575;&#1587; &#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1662;&#1585; &#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578; &#1705;&#1608; &#1576;&#1578;&#1575;&#1740;&#1575; &#1711;&#1740;&#1575; &#1705;&#1729; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1729; &#1705;&#1746; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1582;&#1591;&#1585;&#1606;&#1575;&#1705; &#1587;&#1740;&#1604; &#1587;&#1746; &#1608;&#1575;&#1576;&#1587;&#1578;&#1729; &#1593;&#1587;&#1705;&#1585;&#1740;&#1578; &#1662;&#1587;&#1606;&#1583; &#1606;&#1746; &#1662;&#1681;&#1608;&#1587;&#1740; &#1605;&#1604;&#1705; &#1705;&#1746; &#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1740; &#1580;&#1729;&#1575;&#1586; &#1662;&#1585; &#1581;&#1605;&#1604;&#1746; &#1705;&#1740; &#1605;&#1606;&#1589;&#1608;&#1576;&#1729; &#1576;&#1606;&#1583;&#1740; &#1705;&#1575; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601; &#1705;&#1740;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746;&#1748; &#1575;&#1587; &#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1662;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1729; &#1705;&#1746; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1587;&#1740;&#1604; &#1705;&#1746; 85 &#1586;&#1740;&#1585; &#1581;&#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578; &#1575;&#1585;&#1705;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1587;&#1746; &#1606;&#1608; &#1705;&#1608; &#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1662;&#1740;&#1588; &#1705;&#1740;&#1575; &#1711;&#1740;&#1575;&#1748; &#1605;&#1604;&#1586;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1746; &#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578; &#1705;&#1746; &#1585;&#1608;&#1576;&#1585;&#1608; &#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601; &#1705;&#1740;&#1575; &#1705;&#1729; &#1575;&#1606;&#1729;&#1608;&#1722; &#1606;&#1746; &#1587;&#1575;&#1578; &#1587;&#1575;&#1604; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1740; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1705;&#1740; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1578;&#1740; &#1588;&#1606;&#1575;&#1582;&#1578; &#1583;&#1608; &#1657;&#1575;&#1608;&#1586;&#1586; &#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1729; &#1705;&#1585;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1575; &#1605;&#1606;&#1589;&#1608;&#1576;&#1729; &#1578;&#1740;&#1575;&#1585; &#1705;&#1740;&#1575; &#1578;&#1726;&#1575;&#1748;

&#1605;&#1604;&#1586;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1729; &#1705;&#1746; &#1662;&#1575;&#1705;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1575;&#1605;&#1585;&#1740;&#1705;&#1740; &#1575;&#1619;&#1662;&#1585;&#1740;&#1588;&#1606; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1605;&#1602;&#1578;&#1608;&#1604; &#1604;&#1740;&#1672;&#1585; &#1575;&#1587;&#1575;&#1605;&#1729; &#1576;&#1606; &#1604;&#1575;&#1583;&#1606; &#1705;&#1575; &#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589;&#1740; &#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1592; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1588;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604; &#1729;&#1746;&#1748; &#1575;&#1587; &#1662;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1575;&#1605; &#1729;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729; &#1608;&#1729; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1729; &#1575;&#1585;&#1705;&#1575;&#1606; &#1587;&#1746; &#1585;&#1575;&#1576;&#1591;&#1746; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1578;&#1726;&#1575; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1608;&#1729; &#1575;&#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1604;&#1657;&#1585;&#1740;&#1670;&#1585; &#1601;&#1585;&#1575;&#1729;&#1605;&#1740; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1585;&#1729; &#1606;&#1605;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740; &#1705;&#1575; &#1601;&#1585;&#1740;&#1590;&#1729; &#1587;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606;&#1580;&#1575;&#1605; &#1583;&#1740;&#1578;&#1575; &#1585;&#1729;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746;&#1748; &#1575;&#1587; &#1606;&#1746; &#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1740; &#1593;&#1585;&#1576; &#1587;&#1746; &#1578;&#1740;&#1606; &#1605;&#1604;&#1740;&#1606; &#1585;&#1740;&#1575;&#1604; &#1705;&#1740; &#1585;&#1602;&#1605; &#1580;&#1605;&#1593; &#1705;&#1585; &#1705;&#1746; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1729; &#1705;&#1608; &#1575;&#1585;&#1587;&#1575;&#1604; &#1705;&#1740;&#1748; &#1583;&#1740;&#1711;&#1585; &#1605;&#1604;&#1586;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1662;&#1585; &#1583;&#1729;&#1588;&#1578; &#1711;&#1585;&#1583;&#1740; &#1705;&#1740; &#1608;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1575;&#1578;&#1608;&#1722; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1605;&#1604;&#1608;&#1579; &#1729;&#1608;&#1606;&#1746;&#1548; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1729; &#1705;&#1746; &#1604;&#1740;&#1746; &#1601;&#1606;&#1672;&#1586; &#1580;&#1605;&#1593; &#1705;&#1585;&#1606;&#1746; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1729;&#1605; &#1588;&#1582;&#1589;&#1740;&#1575;&#1578; &#1705;&#1608; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1705;&#1585;&#1606;&#1746; &#1580;&#1740;&#1587;&#1746; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1575;&#1574;&#1583; &#1705;&#1740;&#1746; &#1711;&#1574;&#1746; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722;&#1748;

&#1705;&#1740;&#1587; &#1705;&#1740; &#1587;&#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578; &#1705;&#1746; &#1583;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606;&#1740; &#1581;&#1602;&#1608;&#1602; &#1705;&#1746; &#1606;&#1605;&#1575;&#1574;&#1606;&#1583;&#1608;&#1722; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1740;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1740; &#1576;&#1681;&#1740; &#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1583; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1605;&#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583; &#1578;&#1726;&#1740;&#1748; &#1605;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1705;&#1740; &#1587;&#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578; &#1705;&#1746; &#1583;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1662;&#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1740;&#1705;&#1740;&#1608;&#1657;&#1585; &#1580;&#1606;&#1585;&#1604; &#1606;&#1746; &#1583;&#1604;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; &#1583;&#1740;&#1578;&#1746; &#1729;&#1608;&#1574;&#1746; &#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578; &#1587;&#1746; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1583;&#1593;&#1575; &#1705;&#1740; &#1605;&#1604;&#1586;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1608; &#1602;&#1589;&#1575;&#1589; &#1705;&#1746; &#1602;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606; &#1705;&#1746; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1587;&#1586;&#1575; &#1587;&#1606;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740; &#1580;&#1575;&#1574;&#1746; &#1705;&#1740;&#1608;&#1606;&#1705;&#1729; &#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1746; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601; &#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1578;&#1581;&#1602;&#1740;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1705;&#1605;&#1604; &#1729;&#1608; &#1670;&#1705;&#1740; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1608;&#1729; &#1705;&#1574;&#1740; &#1582;&#1591;&#1585;&#1606;&#1575;&#1705; &#1580;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1602;&#1589;&#1608;&#1585; &#1608;&#1575;&#1585; &#1602;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1583;&#1740;&#1746; &#1711;&#1574;&#1746; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722;&#1748; &#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1604;&#1575;&#1574;&#1746; &#1711;&#1574;&#1746; &#1575;&#1604;&#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1729; &#1705;&#1746; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1593;&#1587;&#1705;&#1585;&#1740;&#1578; &#1662;&#1587;&#1606;&#1583; &#1606;&#1746; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578; &#1587;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729;&#1575; &#1705;&#1729; &#1608;&#1729; "&#1588;&#1729;&#1575;&#1583;&#1578;" &#1705;&#1740; &#1605;&#1608;&#1578; &#1605;&#1585;&#1606;&#1575; &#1670;&#1575;&#1729;&#1578;&#1746; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722;&#1748; &#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578; &#1580;&#1604;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1662;&#1726;&#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1740; &#1705;&#1740; &#1587;&#1586;&#1575; &#1587;&#1606;&#1575; &#1705;&#1585; &#1575;&#1587; &#1662;&#1585; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1583;&#1585;&#1575;&#1619;&#1605;&#1583; &#1705;&#1585;&#1746;&#1748;​
Ø§ÙÙØ§Ø¹Ø¯Û Ú©Ø§ Ø³Ø¹ÙØ¯Û Ø¹Ø±Ø¨ ÙÛÚº 2 Ø¨ÙÙØ¯ Ù¹Ø§ÙØ± ØªØ¨Ø§Û Ú©Ø±ÙÛ Ú©Ø§ ÙÙØµÙØ¨Û Ø¨Û ÙÙØ§Ø¨


----------



## Al Bhatti

For those who cannot read Urdu here is a brief translation:

In 2004 Al Qaida planned to bomb the two internationally famous towers of Riyadh the capital (Al Faisaliyah Tower and Kingdom Tower). They also planned to attack a ship of a neighboring country so that a war between KSA and that country could be triggered.

They were arrested before they could carry on the attack.


----------



## Nav

Irfan Baloch said:


> what a shame they dont have Rafale, Mirage 2000s, Grippen, F16, F18, Mig 29 and Su 30s yet
> that will be a huge disappointment for the Sheikhs
> how will they show their faces to other Arab Kings while comparing their toys?


 
sir, u forgot to Mention LCA. And many more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saumyasupratik

Nishan said:


>


 
French not Saudi.
French AMX-30B2 deployed in Saudi Arabia in preparation for Desert Storm.


----------



## saumyasupratik

Nishan said:


>


U.S. Army Special Forces in Iraq not KSA Army Soldiers.


----------



## Mosamania

First: Tanks:
M1A2 (soon to be M1A2S)

















M60 Pattons









AMX-30s





And soon Leopards 2A7+




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mosamania

T-90s

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

IFV (Infantry Fighting Vehicles):

Bradley 

















Piranha

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mosamania

Lavs 

















V-150s

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mosamania

M901s





Armored communication and command and control





M299





EE-11









Fox

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mosamania

Humvees

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

Made in Saudi Arabia under license:
M113:









Panhards








Dont know what this is but it is made in Saudi Arabia too:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mosamania

100% Made in Saudi Arabia APCs:

Al-shibl 1













Al-shibl 2 (To replace all Humvees eventually):













Al-shibl 1 and 2

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

Al-shibl 3 (In research phase)





















Al-mansour APC

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

Al-Masmak APC














And the famous Al-Fahad (eventually replacing the LAVs and Piranhas)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Executioner

Nice wheels, Give me a ride


----------



## Mosamania

Al-Kaser

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania

Third Artillery:
M109:









GCT





PLZ-45

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania

caesar - new






XM777





M198

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania

F-70





M102





Astros

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mosamania

Helicopters 
Apaches Long bow

















Bell 406:









Black Hawks

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

Saudis operate M1A2, T-90 and leopards all at the same time??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nav

wow great they have stock pilled hell of great stuff,


----------



## Mosamania

Continue Black Hawks













Cougar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

Mi-171 new









Soon to come (Mi-35s)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

CH-46





Super Pumas

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nav

nuclearpak said:


> Saudis operate M1A2, T-90 and leopards all at the same time??


 
yes they do operate all that stuff u mentioned..


----------



## Mosamania

bell-206





Bell-212





Bell-205





Bell-412





S-92s

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nav

so can they operate all that stuff in war scenario or everything will be sitting ducks for enemy?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

AH-6 Little Bird - new

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania

Saudi infantry equipment

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jango

i like the idea of using russian and US stuff all at the same time.


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

Exercise (Saudia Arabia - Egypt) Tabuk 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

keep them coming dear .some are really very very nice images here and surprise many .


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

Heavy landing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Brand new Apaches came some days ago:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

Soon to come :
BMP-3

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

UAVs

German LUNA made under license:









Saudi UAV under research:
















Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

Almost ALL spare parts of all above equipment and vehicles are made in Saudi Arabia:





























All stuff in this expo are Made in Saudi Arabia 100% More pictures coming.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

Naval landing ship under project for Navy 100% Made in Saudi Arabia (RSLF will use these)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

Radar making Company 





Ammunition manufacturing (Most ammunition for all Saudi forces are made in Saudi Arabia) 





Scanners for army made in Saudi arabia:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tshering22

This comes as a surprise! Saudi forces are very well equipped for a country that has been more or less peaceful externally to her region. Considering that it is the most heavily armed in Arab world, they can easily influence and cool down the chaos going on in Syria without having the need to let NATO or someone else come in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Tshering22 said:


> This comes as a surprise! Saudi forces are very well equipped for a country that has been more or less peaceful externally to her region. Considering that it is the most heavily armed in Arab world, they can easily influence and cool down the chaos going on in Syria without having the need to let NATO or someone else come in.


 
We can not break the Arab countries treaty of never pointing a gun against one another the most we could do is side with the Syrian people and maybe some under table weapons to the rebels. Besides we learned from the Gulf War that war should never ever be pursued.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mosamania

Somethings that I forgot to put:

Saudi AMX-10P





KA-50 under negotiations (High chance of it coming with the already signed deal of Mi-35s)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HANI

Mosamania said:


> Brand new Apaches came some days ago:


 
It is strange appachies came out of Russian air craft??????? correct me if m wrong

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Horizon303

Brother if i am not wrong in first pic the Tall guy in standing in centre is Prince Khalid Bin Sultan.


----------



## longbrained

Nice. All the equipment is new and American made. But without professional Pakistani soldiers operating and maintaining these sophisticated weapon systems, they are nothing more than junk. Always remember that it is the soldier behind the gun and not the gun itself that matters. Another way of saying this is that one has to have the courage to use these. Also we must not forget that Saudi Arabia is under agreement with US, not to use these weapons in defense of muslim nations ever. Saudi Arabia has always done its utmost to protect American interests. Taking into account that Saudi Arabia along with some other Arab nations housing American bases and being, one has to keep it in context.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TOPGUN

Good stuff thx for sharing can we have sme saudi f-15 pic's plz thx.


----------



## Mosamania

longbrained said:


> Nice. All the equipment is new and American made. But without professional Pakistani soldiers operating and maintaining these sophisticated weapon systems, they are nothing more than junk. Always remember that it is the soldier behind the gun and not the gun itself that matters. Another way of saying this is that one has to have the courage to use these. Also we must not forget that Saudi Arabia is under agreement with US, not to use these weapons in defense of muslim nations ever. Saudi Arabia has always done its utmost to protect American interests. Taking into account that Saudi Arabia along with some other Arab nations housing American bases and being, one has to keep it in context.


 
Keep thinking that mate...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sinnerman108

HANI said:


> It is strange appachies came out of Russian air craft??????? correct me if m wrong


 
these days its called economics


----------



## Mosamania

TOPGUN said:


> Good stuff thx for sharing can we have sme saudi f-15 pic's plz thx.


 
This thread is about Land Forces equipment more threads will come about the National Guard, Navy, Air force, Ballistic missile force, and Air Defense force in due time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sinnerman108

Mosamania said:


> This thread is about Land Forces equipment more threads will come about the National Guard, Navy, Air force, Ballistic missile force, and Air Defense force in due time.


 
keep it up.

Your efforts will change minds and open doors to more friendships

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Desert Fox

Mosamania said:


> Soon to come :
> BMP-3


 
Why do you need BMP-3's when you have Bradley's?


----------



## Mosamania

Saudi Maintenance corps:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

SilentNinja said:


> Why do you need BMP-3's when you have Bradley's?


 
Americans Refused a full ToT for their IFV but the Russian Agreed. So we got the BMP-3.


----------



## Erhabi

Awesome!!!!!!!!  I wish they ll consider recurting Pakistanis in dere forces too


----------



## Mosamania

Malik Abdullah said:


> Awesome!!!!!!!!  I wish they ll consider recurting Pakistanis in dere forces too


 
We needed Pakistani help back some 40 to 30 years ago because we did not have enough population to man all these equipment or know how to handle them. Now Pakistanis in the Saudi Forces mainly only have trainer roles. But that is through the Liazon system where pakistani soldiers come to Saudi to Train and get training and our own Soldiers go to Pakistan to train and get training. (Similar to UK US military relationship).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

^^ Wallahi this pix is amazing- its going on my wall- Real home Wall i mean as a poster -







^^ This on is so Coooool-






^^ i am trying to figure it out- if its Merc from Bumper or Honda from Front Lights and Grill- 


Nice thread keep them coming-


----------



## Last Hope

Saudi special forces are indeed great, thanks to power of Pakistan's training. LOL. No offense

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khalid Al-Qurashi

Thank you for the amazing pictures Mosamonia .

I've got one more thing to add , the T-90 is still under negotiation and it's not for the Saudi Land Force but for the Saudi National guards . The SANG will have its own training , helicopters , logistic support and maintenance . having both western and eastern tanks in one army is almost impossible and thats why *Saudi Arabia is building a second army* . the SANG will get *156 helicopters out of 190* Saudi Arabia bought recently ( 36 brand new Apaches , 72 Black hawk and 48 little birds ) .














Lol , this guy is getting kicked , thrown to the ground and beaten up with stick . Hate to be him xD .


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

PM sounds out Saudis on weapons sale | Newspaper | DAWN.COM

I guess AK-I still has a chance!

N maybe our IFVs,APCs,logistic suport apc? or those big azz mobile bridge thingys.


----------



## Mosamania

Some random Pictures


----------



## Mosamania

To my surprise I just found out those ships that I showed the design of earlier are actually near completion:


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Mosamania said:


>


 
Pak-Saudi ex... Pak army APC + AK tank.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DV RULES

HANI said:


> It is strange appachies came out of Russian air craft??????? correct me if m wrong


 
This was AN-124 cargo plane use for transportation of Appachies on Saudi request.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

What is the standard assault rifle of saudi army?


----------



## Mosamania

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> What is the standard assault rifle of saudi army?



G-3 made under license 














G-36 also Made under license:













MP-5 Sub

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## untitled

Interesting to note the Saudis did not opt for the M-16 as their standard rifle


----------



## Khalid Al-Qurashi

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> What is the standard assault rifle of saudi army?



G3 and G36 . manufactured locally under license .

Saudi G3





Saudi G36


----------



## untitled

self delete


----------



## Khalid Al-Qurashi

varigeo said:


> Bro this is a toy replica ...... check the names of the files before posting images


sorry mate
looks real to me .. my uncle has a Saudi made G3 and it look just like it and it has the same green color .
cheers .


----------



## Khalid Al-Qurashi

Saudi C-130h






Corps of Engineers 











cutting roads


----------



## NeutralCitizen




----------



## Irfan Baloch

nuclearpak said:


> Saudis operate M1A2, T-90 and leopards all at the same time??


 
they are all fany toys for them and money talks


----------



## NeutralCitizen




----------



## NeutralCitizen




----------



## yousaf goebbels

sir have your forces ever tried RPG-7?


----------



## NeutralCitizen

This one is my Favorite.


----------



## NeutralCitizen




----------



## Arabian Knight

NeutralCitizen said:


> This one is my Favorite.


 
those lads belong to the MoI .


----------



## Arabian Knight

Mosamania said:


> G-3 made under license
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-36 also Made under license:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MP-5 Sub


 
never seen theses close-ups before . THANKS !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TARIQ BN ZIYAAD

Assalam alaikum

Nice pic. May Allah will keep wars away from our muslim countries and if there is a war and a pakistani fights along with his saudi brother it will be a gr8 honor for us pakistanies to defend these holy places. I M READY TO DIE ANYTIME DEFENDING THIS HOLY LAND

TARIQ

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

I have some opinion and I want those people who live in Saudi Arabia to answer
Sir Saudi Arabia should but as many latest weapons as they could and should get them with TOT also Saudi Arabia should increase its Army 300000 Soldiers and 50000 Airforce and 50000 Navy Saudi Arabia should buy more warplanes and Warships and also submarines and if they are thinking from which country they will but I want Mosamia and Arabian Nigh and Khalid Al Qurashi to answer Sir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Zarvan said:


> I have some opinion and I want those people who live in Saudi Arabia to answer
> Sir Saudi Arabia should but as many latest weapons as they could and should get them with TOT also Saudi Arabia should increase its Army 300000 Soldiers and 50000 Airforce and 50000 Navy Saudi Arabia should buy more warplanes and Warships and also submarines and if they are thinking from which country they will but I want Mosamia and Arabian Nigh and Khalid Al Qurashi to answer Sir


 
Everything you said. Is currently going on. 90% of all recent sales came with ToTs and makings under license (to get the technical know how to later make our own weapons) In 2006 it was decided that they should increase the number of soldiers from 200,000 to 350,000 Saudi soldier. Ofcourse not just land forces I mean all of them put together would make 350,000 soldiers. wish there would be more but our population is not as numerous yet.

Now after King Abdullah took office if you noticed there haven't been major American sales most our purchases are from Europe because the Europeans and Russian agreed to ToT. The only American Sales are upgrades to existing weapons. the 90 Billion dollar deal have not been finalized yet. Our government is waiting until September to see what the Americans will do regarding the Palastinian Issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> Everything you said. Is currently going on. 90% of all recent sales came with ToTs and makings under license (to get the technical know how to later make our own weapons) In 2006 it was decided that they should increase the number of soldiers from 200,000 to 350,000 Saudi soldier. Ofcourse not just land forces I mean all of them put together would make 350,000 soldiers. wish there would be more but our population is not as numerous yet.
> 
> Now after King Abdullah took office if you noticed there haven't been major American sales most our purchases are from Europe because the Europeans and Russian agreed to ToT. The only American Sales are upgrades to existing weapons. the 90 Billion dollar deal have not been finalized yet. Our government is waiting until September to see what the Americans will do regarding the Palastinian Issue.


 Is Saudi Arabia planning to but submarines and also post pics of Airforce and Navy with full details.


----------



## Khalid Al-Qurashi

Saudi Arabian High-Mobility Multipurpose Wheeled Vehicles (HMMWV) waiting for food stores to be off-loaded at the Mogadishu seaport. The food will be provided to the Somali people .







Army Special Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khalid Al-Qurashi

Saudi Paratroopers 






Saudi Thunderbolt ( Elite ) Paratroopers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Al-Ghateesh APC made in Saudi Arabia and exported to Yemen. Made by Saudi Groups.













Al-Naif APC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

I think we have been making way too many APCs


----------



## Mosamania

Al-jazeera APC


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Mosamania said:


> Al-Ghateesh APC made in Saudi Arabia and exported to Yemen. Made by Saudi Groups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al-Naif APC


 
These r armoured vehicles not true APCs similiar to our "Mohafiz" LXS vehicles.... nice attempt though..... couldnt find anything abt ghatessh is tht built on the chasis of a GMC?



Also i heard PM Gillani met the saudi king and offered to sell "Heavy machinery".... Maybe mine rollers,APCs,Armoured logistic vehicles,IFVs,AlKhalid Tank(beats T-90s azz),Manpads,command posts? what do u think?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Jesus, that's a lot of toys. How many types of tanks and vehicles do the Saudis operate?  

Looks good nonetheless, not exactly badass, but good


----------



## GHOST RIDER

The camo makes it look even more bad a**


----------



## ziaulislam

Mosamania said:


> I think we have been making way too many APCs



with money saudi arabia has..it should go 100% self sufficient by co producing aircrafts,missles,frigates etc with countries like turkey,indonesia and Pakistan ..instead we are seeing the biggest importer of arms in the world


----------



## Mosamania

ziaulislam said:


> with money saudi arabia has..it should go 100% self sufficient by co producing aircrafts,missles,frigates etc with countries like turkey,indonesia and Pakistan ..instead we are seeing the biggest importer of arms in the world



Future will reveal looots of stuff for you my friend...just wait....


----------



## Sunny Malik94

wow. 
kindly post the pictures of Air Force, Navy n Ballistic Missiles..
desperately waiting..


----------



## A.Muqeet khan

Arabia don't have ballistic missiles


----------



## bubble123

The kind of funding saudi's have they could become the Economic, Technological Powerhouse of the world in a few years.

But Alas.

---------- Post added at 06:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:06 PM ----------




A.Muqeet khan said:


> Arabia don't have ballistic missiles



 I don't think so that Israel would allow it.


----------



## Jade

I always wonder what will happen to Saudi once its oil reserves are over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Jade said:


> I always wonder what will happen to Saudi once its oil reserves are over.



Naaah 
wont be a problem
http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-...p-40-industrial-cities-2015-saudi-arabia.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zabaniyah

Post pics of the RSAF please 

Question: Are there any plans for Arabia to procure or participate in any 5 generation aircraft programs?


----------



## Mosamania

A.Muqeet khan said:


> Arabia don't have ballistic missiles



IMINT & Analysis: Saudi Arabia's Ballistic Missile Force

just a little something for you.....

Oh and Saudi Ballistic Missile force personnel numbers have tripled since 2005....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Will the Saudi's ever Invest in their own R&D rather then just buying weapons of like there at Toys R US ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

NeutralCitizen said:


> Will the Saudi's ever Invest in their own R&D rather then just buying weapons of like there at Toys R US ?



Right now there is a massive plan to get the best available technology from around the world transfered to the Kingdom and then after this is done R&D will start. We try not to re-invent the wheel as much as possible. "We will continue where others stopped" is the motto.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

Zabanya said:


> Post pics of the RSAF please
> 
> Question: Are there any plans for Arabia to procure or participate in any 5 generation aircraft programs?



I don't know as of now Saudi Arabia is not interested in 5th generation fighters which I find quite strange.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Mosamania said:


> I don't know as of now Saudi Arabia is not interested in 5th generation fighters which I find quite strange.



If Turkey can join the JSF program, why can't Saudi Arabia? It is odd. 

Maybe you can work with the Chinese as far as 5G fighters go  Apparently, the Pakistanis are at it already. Saudi money, coupled with experience of operating so many types of aircraft, I am certain they can contribute something. 

I also find it odd that the Europeans didn't come up with a single 5G fighter. They sleeping?


----------



## airbus101

As long as Isreal will be getting the JSF I dont think RSAF will get the same deal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Zabanya said:


> If Turkey can join the JSF program, why can't Saudi Arabia? It is odd.
> 
> Maybe you can work with the Chinese as far as 5G fighters go  Apparently, the Pakistanis are at it already. Saudi money, coupled with experience of operating so many types of aircraft, I am certain they can contribute something.
> 
> I also find it odd that the Europeans didn't come up with a single 5G fighter. They sleeping?



The very reason why we refused the JSF was that they offered us a downgraded version which will make it useless against a foe like Israel so we gave the US the finger and went for the Typhoon. The Typhoon Tranch 3A is actually more stealthy than the JSF version the US offered us. Just a lesson to teach the US that they are not dealing with the same guys they did back in the 70s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Irfan Baloch said:


> they are all fany toys for them and money talks



Irfan you are a TT , i understand your "frustration" - totally. It would be good for someone like you to refrain from dogmatic rhetoric.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jade

GHOST RIDER said:


> Naaah
> wont be a problem
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-...p-40-industrial-cities-2015-saudi-arabia.html



So you think setting up 40 cities will ensure Saudi future? I think even setting up 100 cities will not solving anything. Where is the talent in Saudi? It has no ingredients for transforming itself into a knowledge economy.


----------



## Mosamania

Jade said:


> So you think setting up 40 cities will ensure Saudi future? I think even setting up 100 cities will not solving anything. Where is the talent in Saudi? It has no ingredients for transforming itself into a knowledge economy.



That my friend is called "Stereotyping" 

---------- Post added at 12:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 PM ----------




Jade said:


> So you think setting up 40 cities will ensure Saudi future? I think even setting up 100 cities will not solving anything. Where is the talent in Saudi? It has no ingredients for transforming itself into a knowledge economy.



That my friend is called "Stereotyping"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sinnerman108

There are some people who will never realize, and they will never agree,
These people will always keep asking questions, they will want debate for the sake of debate
they want to waste time and resources ; for satisfying their disease.

Remember, why the Quran has a very detailed description of people who kept asking

Should the cow be red ?
Should it be young ?
Should it be old ?
Should it be used for work ? etc etc etc ....

Ask these people, what are they to gain from this game they play ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Some Random Pictures:


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania




----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania




----------



## Mosamania




----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania




----------



## Mosamania




----------



## Mosamania

Engineers corps


----------



## Mosamania




----------



## Mosamania




----------



## Mosamania




----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


>


Apart from Apache what other Attack Helicopter is used by Saudi Arabia and Is Saudi Arabia considering to buy some more fighter planes other than Euorofighter and also I saudi Arabia planning to buy some submarines and more frigates


----------



## ZEYA

i want to give some answers about indian who are asking about saudi arabia that where are the knowledgeable people so if u dont know ..go skyscrapercity forum and search about saudiarabia ..what they are doing ..
1-they are building larger number biggest ever university in every field larger than ur i thoughts 
2-they are introducing largest industrial complexes since last 8 years 
3-theyy are sending their saudi guys to gett higher levels of education 
4-now saudi non oil buisness growing far rapidly 
5- they are also on the way to put larger numbers of nuclear reactors for future energy produtc
ion america is veryy much eager specially to sighn a deal civillian nuclear treaty 

6-and wtever u r saying abt oil it to long to finish dont worry u indian i know u all indian have some burning against muslims 
7-saudi have a largest gas reserves but theyy didnt open till now.largest minerals and gold reserves they wil open after 40--50 years 
and one thing u indian better to see a discovery channel programme .{when oil wil finish) WHAT HAPPENED because when oil will finish the most affectives will third world people especially india because theyy have larger and still growing population same as china than any other country ,THINK ABT URSELF and see ur inflation what they are giving ,,then think abt others 
thank you zai jian xie xie

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Mosamania




----------



## Mosamania

Anti-air vehicle shahine for protecting the RSLF 













After upgrades.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

In desert Storm










Firing

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sinnerman108

Why have people stopped commenting ??


----------



## Zabaniyah

Is the anti-air vehicle shahine American?


----------



## Mosamania

Zabanya said:


> Is the anti-air vehicle shahine American?



Its french its built on an AMX-30 chasse we went for them because they agreed to let us produce its ammunition under license.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania




----------



## Mosamania

My posts will be an asset by asset analysis and each one's capabilities These are not the general capabilities of each aircraft but the Capabilities of the Aircrafts operated by RSAF and in their inventory.

First: F-15SA.






Number: 70+ to be upgraded and 84 new ones.
Specs:
1-Radar:APG-63(v)3 Active Electronically Scanned Array Radar (AESA) radar
2:Targeting pods:AN/AAQ-33 Sniper Targeting Systems and LANTIRN Navigation Pods (3rd Generation-Tiger Eye) and AN/AAS-42 Infrared Search and Track (IRST) Systems
3:Engine: F-110-GE-129 Improved Performance Engine.
4:Communication:ink-16 Multifunctional Information Distribution System/Low Volume Terminal (MIDS/LVT).
5:Reconnaissance Pod: DB-110 Reconnaissance Pods.
6:Helmets and Helmet accessories:Joint Helmet Mounted Cueing System Helmets and Joint Helmet Mounted Cueing Systems (JHMCS) and AN/AVS-9 Night Vision Goggles (NVGS).
7:Electronic warfare system: Digital Electronic Warfare Systems (DEWS)

Armaments:
Air-to-Air:
1-AIM-9X SIDEWINDER Missiles.
2-AIM-120C/7 Advanced Medium Range Air-to-Air Missiles (AMRAAM).
3-AIM-7 Sparrow.
Air-to-Ground(surface):
1- Dual Mode Laser/Global Positioning System (GPS) Guided Munitions (500 lb).
2- Dual Mode Laser/GPS Guided Munitions (2000 lb).
3-GBU-24 PAVEWAY III Laser Guided Bombs (2000 lb) (Manufactured under license)
4-GBU-31B V3 Joint Direct Attack Munitions (JDAM) (2000 lb).
5-CBU-105D/B Sensor Fuzed Weapons (SFW)/Wind Corrected Munitions Dispenser (WCMD).
6-MK-82 500lb General Purpose Bombs.
7- MK-84 2000lb General Purpose Bombs.
8-AGM-84 Harpoon.
9-AGM-88 HARM.


























Note: These upgrades will be done in Saudi Arabia with a US agreement for ToT to allow Saudi own gear to be later installed in this aircraft.

---------- Post added at 03:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:02 AM ----------

Excuse me guys if I take a while between each post but each requires careful research to be done and I will try to be as accurate as I can.

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Battle Axe

Go on but one fact needs no amplification: the fact that as KSA aces up with most modern weaponary, it is high time to have some competent 'killer' men behind these birds too...

And to achieve this latter aim, extensive trainings are on & I am really looking forward to results...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania

Second: EF-2000 Typhoon.

Saudi Arabia is looking to acquire 72 EFTyphoons with an option for 72 more with an original plan for 200+ Eurofighter Typhoons guarding the Saudi sky by 2020. And because the Typhoon is intended to serve a long time in the RSAF Most will be in the Tranch 3A specs to allow easier implementation of future upgrades including thrust vectors, meteor etc.

The Saudi Typhoons will be the same as the ones serving in European countries and one key aspect to note BAE has transferred a large amount of technology with this Fighter which is a first to ALL middle eastern countries. The technology transferred allows for Saudi Arabia to modify the Typhoon with its own made equipment according to its needs (Similar to the Israeli F-16/F-15 deal) Also the Assembly Plant is at first to put original made things together but there is a plan to make at least 80% of this aircraft's components in Saudi Arabia.





Specs: 
1-Radar:e-scan Active Electronically Scanned Array Radar (AESA) radar (Joint research with KACST)
2-Targeting Pod: Democles french targeting pod (made under license)



[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
3-Engine: EJ200 turbofan engine. 
4-Communication link: e SATURN, Second-generation Anti-jam Tactical UHF Radio for NATO system (Possibility of a Saudi made Communication system by AEC).
5-Helmets: BAE Systems' integrated Helmet Mounted Display (HMD).
6-Electronic warfare systems: EuroDASS Electronic Warfare suite.

Armaments:
Air-to-Air:
1-MBDA Meteor Missile.
2-Iris-T.
3-AIM-132 ASRAAM.
4-AIM-120 AMRAAM.
5-AIM-9 Sidewinder.

Air-to-Ground(surface):
1-AGM-65 Maverick.
2-AGM-88 HARM.
3-Storm Shadow.
4-Brimstone.
5-500lb Pavway IV Bombs.
6-Pavway II and III and Enhanced Paveway.
7-JDAM.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Mosamania

Third: Panavia Tornado IDS.

Currently 87 Aircrats are in service with RSAF being upgraded from GR1 to GR4. The upgrade is being done in Saudi soil with the plan of also making it possible to install Saudi made equipment on it.





Specs: 
1-Radar:The GR4 fleet is been fitted with a 12.8-inch Multi-function display in the rear cockpit, the BAE Systems Tornado Advanced Radar Display Information System (TARDIS).
2-Targeting Pod: Thermal Imaging Airborne Laser Designator pod (TIALD) which will be replaced with the Saudi Pod.
3-Engine: Turbo-Union RB199.
4-Helmets: (I have no info regarding this)
5-Communication link:Already an AEC communication system installed on it. (No info what it is called)
6-Electronic warfare Systems: Panavia Tornado GE- and IT-ECR (International), Electronic warfare with the role of Suppression of Enemy Air Defences (SEAD) and reconnaissance aircraft.

Armaments: 
Air-to-Air:
1-AIM-9 Sidewinder for self defense.

Air-to-Ground(surface):
1 AGM-65 Maverick.
2- Brimstone missile.
3- Storm Shadow.
4- AGM-88 HARM.
5- ALARM missile.
6-Anti-ship missile:BAE Sea Eagle
7- 500lb Paveway IV.
8- 1000lb (UK Mk20) Paveway II/Enhanced Paveway II.
9- 2000lb Paveway III (GBU-24)/Enhanced Paveway III (EGBU-24).
10- IBL755 cluster bombs.
11-JDAM.
12-JP233.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mosamania

Fourth: E-3 Sentry AWACS.






Currently 5 E-13 Sentry AWACS are in service of the RSAF when it was first delivered in June 1986 with an agreement that US personnel would operate these aircrafts and all its recordings would go straight to the US defense departments due to extreme Israeli objection and it was the only way to by pass the Israeli lobby at the time. However, in August 27, 2001 (Notice the extremely Ironic date) a deal was signed with Boeing to upgrade the existing E-3 Sentrys and annulled the past agreement of not allowing Saudi Personnel to operate them and training in its use started with the first E-3 Sentry upgrading in Boeing HQ in the US with the remaining upgrading done by Al-Salam Aircraft Industries the agreement also came with a significant amount of Technology Transfer on radars and maintaining aircraft engines and spare parts production.

Now the E-3 Sentry in service of the RSAF are operating with Link 16 capabilities and upgrades for the AWACS has finished as of 2009.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania

Fifth: Electronic Warfare aircraft RE-3A....I tried googling this thing but I found no info if any of you have any idea what this thing is and what it does please share thank you. All I know is that it came recently.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

Sixth: Northrop F-5. To be withdrawn from service and currently serving in reserve and in trainer role.

No need for detailed information on this one besides some interesting looking F-5s in the RSAF currently in active service but in the recon role. called the RF-5E variant.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TARIQ BN ZIYAAD

Assalam alaikum

nice input brother

TARIQ


----------



## Mosamania

To be Continued tomorrow...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Muqeet khan

have developed any thing on ur own i mean in areal combat any tot with company any technical stuff?


----------



## Mosamania

A.Muqeet khan said:


> have developed any thing on ur own i mean in areal combat any tot with company any technical stuff?



Read the entire posts I wrote and you will get your answer.


----------



## baqai

I am in love with Tornado ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TOPGUN

Good job bro mashallah thx for sharing looking forward to see some more info .


----------



## Zabaniyah

No Russian birds?


----------



## Mosamania

Zabanya said:


> No Russian birds?



No there are no Russian birds as of now.


----------



## Sinnerman108

Simply love the Tornadoes, I have a lot of respect for these planes.

I hope Saudi Airforce can mix some Soviet / Russian experience in the pot soon.
Offer the best of both worlds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Seventh: BAE Hawk Mk65. This serves as a trainer aircraft as well as a reserve light strike aircraft.

There is currently 50 BAE Hawks in service of the RSAF the number will increase with the plan to increase the size of the RSAF to allow for the training of more conscripts. 










Interesting to note is that the BAE Hawks are the aircrafts of the RSAF aerobatics team "Saudi Hawks".

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Zabaniyah

^^^^Pure awesomeness!  There should be a Saudi flag here...


----------



## Mosamania

Eighth: BAE Jetstream. This is also a trainer aircraft there are only 2 of those serving in the RSAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

Ninth: The trainer aircraft Pilatus PC-9:

There is currently 50 of those serving in the RSAF in the trainer role.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ali.ali

Nice very nice AND Carry on and i hope KSA is strong.................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Tenth: Pakistani Super Mushshaaq. There has been 20 aircrafts serving in the trainer role for the RSAF and the number is scheduled to be increased from 50-60 aircrafts. 

Edit: I found one picture of it

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mosamania

Eleventh: Reims Cessna F172 trainer. Currently 16 of those serve in the RSAF future acquisition has been over looked in favor of the Pakistani Super Mushshak.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

12th: C-130 Hercules Saudi Arabia operates 42 Of these Aircrafts for transfer and inter-continental transport of military equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania

13th: 2 Gates Learjet of the RSAF operated by the RSAF medical wing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## muslim282

(ZABANYA) No Russian birds?

Go to Dubai my friend, Plenty hanging about there.

I think with Saudi Money/Input along with Turkish expertise/experience, these 2 countries could achieve alot in the arms market. Helis, planes, tanks. Endless possibilities. Throw pakistani, malaysian and indonesian help in and we could rearrange the way muslim countries buy and support arms. Instead of relying on others and wasting our money on products that have their jugular at the mercy of others (pakistani F-16,s - prime example).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

14th: Gulfstream V for RSAF medical wing as well. these ones are designed to be flying hospitals for rapid redeployment of wounded troops in far away area. 2 has arrived and 3 more to come at a later time.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mosamania

15th: Lockheed L-100. 6 of these planes belong to the RSAF also in the transport role.






This one is taken in Jinnah International Airport

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania

16th: CN-235 Spanish transport plane. There is currently 4 of these serving in the RSAF with options for more.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mosamania

17th: KE-3A air refueling Aircrafts there is currently 8 of these in service of the RSAF being upgraded right now.















Here is a very classic picture of this plane in service in RSAF air refueling F-5s
Edit: Apparently this is not the plane I meant but I am going to keep this picture anyways

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zabaniyah

muslim282 said:


> (ZABANYA) No Russian birds?
> 
> Go to Dubai my friend, Plenty hanging about there.
> 
> I think with Saudi Money/Input along with Turkish expertise/experience, these 2 countries could achieve alot in the arms market. Helis, planes, tanks. Endless possibilities. Throw pakistani, malaysian and indonesian help in and we could rearrange the way muslim countries buy and support arms. Instead of relying on others and wasting our money on products that have their jugular at the mercy of others (pakistani F-16,s - prime example).



I really hope for that bro


----------



## Mosamania

18th: Airbus A330 for Air refueling 6 has been bought by the RSAF and currently under going delivery.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

more to come soon...


----------



## harpoon

With no disrespect meant to RSAF, are all these air planes flown by Saudis themselves or do you take help from other countries like Pakistan.


----------



## Mosamania

harpoon said:


> With no disrespect meant to RSAF, are all these air planes flown by Saudis themselves or do you take help from other countries like Pakistan.



This is one of the misconceptions about RSAF and Saudi Armed Forces in General.. We were under staffed under populated and under skilled in the 60s 70s 80s and the early years of the 90s so like any other nation we would hie people to fly our stuff but our population has grown five folds since then and also our education became drastically better and this problem was solved in regards to the armed forces but it is still present in our civilian life.

On the Engineering front however this problem is set to be solved with 100% Saudization of the engineering department in regards to all aspect of our military by 2014 as a deadline. late 2010 study showed that 67% of total Aircraft engineers are Saudi and it is much higher in other departments of the armed forces so by now even if all other nation pulled the plug on their support for our Armed forces we will still retain operational capabilities.

In regards to Pilots a plan was set to increase the number of Aircrafts operated by the RSAF (Typhoons, Future light air strike Aircraft) because of the surge plan in pilots and the Academies are graduating tens of pilots annually there are more than the normal level of Pilot to Aircraft ratio (1.5) reaching for instance in regards to the Tornadoes (2.3) and even higher for the F-15s and so we are looking to increase our Aircraft's numbers.

One thing to point however it will still take a longer while to achieve complete Saudization in the Trainer roles. The Trainer roles are primarily filled with Saudis, Pakistanis, American and British personnel.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jihad

Nice showcase army.

In time of need and real warfare, KSA will call upon the Americans to save their ***.
When things get really hot and threatening, you think the Saudi forces will be up to the ask?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desert Fox

Jihad said:


> Nice showcase army.
> 
> In time of need and real warfare, KSA will call upon the Americans to save their ***.
> When things get really hot and threatening, you think the Saudi forces will be up to the ask?



Yar kyun kham kha larien shuru kar rahay ho?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania

SilentNinja said:


> Yar kyun kham kha larien shuru kar rahay ho?



What is that supposed to mean??


----------



## Desert Fox

Mosamania said:


> What is that supposed to mean??



I asked him why is he getting so aggressive for?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## harpoon

Jihad said:


> Nice showcase army.
> 
> In time of need and real warfare, KSA will call upon the Americans to save their ***.
> When things get really hot and threatening, you think the Saudi forces will be up to the ask?



Why in every thread about an Arab Army, some Pakistani tries to bash their Army and rant about how superior PA is and how inferior Arab armies are blah blah......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

harpoon said:


> Why in every thread about an Arab Army, some Pakistani tries to bash their Army and rant about how superior PA is and how inferior Arab armies are blah blah......



I really have no idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> I really have no idea.


Mosamia How many total F-15s will Saudi have after their current get upgraded and 84 new received?
2 How many warplanes will Saudi have by the time of 2025? and which ones?
3 Is Saudi Arab Planning to order new warplanes other than Euorofighter?
Plz answer my questions


----------



## Pakistanisage

Mosamania said:


> I really have no idea.



WHAT WILL HAPPEN IF SAUDI ARABIA IS INVOLVED IN A CONFLICT WITH ISRAEL ?

DO YOU THINK USA AND EUROPEANS WILL CONTINUE TO SUPPLY SPARE PARTS FOR THESE AIRCRAFTS TO KSA.

OR HAVE YOU THOUGHT ABOUT THAT FAR IN ADVANCE ?


----------



## AUz

Saudia Arabia should engage in some real kickass training ! Does KSA participate in Antolian Eagle etc? Saudis should engage in more aggressive exercises with PAF,TuAF and EAF etc ..How many flying hours does an average Saudi fighter pilot get in a year?


----------



## rockstarIN

Why did SAF choose not to induct F-16?


----------



## AUz

rockstar said:


> Why did SAF choose not to induct F-16?



They have much better fighter planes,apparently.


----------



## bc040400065

^^ actually they wanted F16's during clinton admn, but they were denied for reasons i don't know. so then they ordered EFT's but not sure why US is selling more F15's now. i personally don't understand the logic behind this saudi decision as well because we all know the restrictions US imposes.


----------



## Mosamania

Zarvan said:


> Mosamia How many total F-15s will Saudi have after their current get upgraded and 84 new received?
> 2 How many warplanes will Saudi have by the time of 2025? and which ones?
> 3 Is Saudi Arab Planning to order new warplanes other than Euorofighter?
> Plz answer my questions



72+84=156 F-15s total.

2- There is a plan to increase the number of warplanes to 800.

3-There is a need for a light strike aircraft and many options are being considered.

---------- Post added at 05:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:33 PM ----------




Pakistanisage said:


> WHAT WILL HAPPEN IF SAUDI ARABIA IS INVOLVED IN A CONFLICT WITH ISRAEL ?
> 
> DO YOU THINK USA AND EUROPEANS WILL CONTINUE TO SUPPLY SPARE PARTS FOR THESE AIRCRAFTS TO KSA.
> 
> OR HAVE YOU THOUGHT ABOUT THAT FAR IN ADVANCE ?



Many of the spare parts of the F-15s and the Typhoon will be made in Saudi Arabia by Al-Salam Aircraft industries factories

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

AUz said:


> Saudia Arabia should engage in some real kickass training ! Does KSA participate in Antolian Eagle etc? Saudis should engage in more aggressive exercises with PAF,TuAF and EAF etc ..How many flying hours does an average Saudi fighter pilot get in a year?



RSAF this year alone participated in:
1-http://www.turkeydefence.com/royal-saudi-air-force-join-anatolian-eagle-20110526/ Anatoilan Eagle with TuAF.
2-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOzbx2USrrE Al-saqoor 2 with PAF .
3-http://www.spa.gov.sa/English/details.php?id=906326 with EAF

All of these training this year alone.

---------- Post added at 05:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 PM ----------




rockstar said:


> Why did SAF choose not to induct F-16?



We wanted to induct F-16s block 60 aircrafts along with the UAE with the number of 120-150 F-16s but America's Jewish lobby was very hard against it because it will "Mess with the military balance of the region" so instead we were offered a downgraded F-16s and so we refused and went for the Typhoons instead.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

bc040400065 said:


> ^^ actually they wanted F16's during clinton admn, but they were denied for reasons i don't know. so then they ordered EFT's but not sure why US is selling more F15's now. i personally don't understand the logic behind this saudi decision as well because we all know the restrictions US imposes.



This is not the Saudi Arabia of 1980s which will be okay with restrictions. This time the only thing the USA is "restricting" is joint stand-off weapons.....something we do not even use in our F-15s in the first place just to say to the AIPAC boys that it is "restricted" our European Aircrafts already carry more than enough of that capability.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jihad

harpoon said:


> Why in every thread about an Arab Army, some Pakistani tries to bash their Army and rant about how superior PA is and how inferior Arab armies are blah blah......



Learn to read, where in my post did I indicate anything which may imply to the PA and its supposed "superiority" over the Arab forces?

The PA has nothing to do with this.
All i'm saying is, that in time of dire need, the Saudi forces will be mere puppets untill their kingdom's approach towards the U.S. is drastically changed.

I'm not trying to start a fight, just hoping that people from KSA realize this.
They've got enough money to spend on expensive military hardware, with so much reveneus from oil, you start wondering what on earth they've been doing with that money.

They could've been a counter balance to Israel and its dominance in the Middle-East.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

Jihad said:


> Learn to read, where in my post did I indicate anything which may imply to the PA and its supposed "superiority" over the Arab forces?
> 
> The PA has nothing to do with this.
> All i'm saying is, that in time of dire need, the Saudi forces will be mere puppets untill their kingdom's approach towards the U.S. is drastically changed.
> 
> I'm not trying to start a fight, just hoping that people from KSA realize this.
> They've got enough money to spend on expensive military hardware, with so much reveneus from oil, you start wondering what on earth they've been doing with that money.
> 
> They could've been a counter balance to Israel and its dominance in the Middle-East.



We have a dark time in our history we were also cursed with bad and corrupt leaders. Only one leader in Saudi Arabia's history was 100% pro everything US unfortunately he was there for 25 years ...He is dead now. That man was a plague on us but he has done way too much damage. 

Jihad believe me....Things changed... They changed very much.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desert Fox

harpoon said:


> Why in every thread about an Arab Army, some Pakistani tries to bash their Army and rant about how superior PA is and how inferior Arab armies are blah blah......



Doesn't the same apply to you indians when you bash Pakistan armed forces? Especially in the air force thread you indians keep boasting about "230 MKI's, MRCA's, " on any thread that has to do with PAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## harpoon

SilentNinja said:


> Doesn't the same apply to you indians when you bash Pakistan armed forces? Especially in the air force thread you indians keep boasting about "230 MKI's, MRCA's, " on any thread that has to do with PAF.


 
Thats expected b/n India & Pakistan looking at our history, but I don't see Indians bashing Arab armies just for the sake of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUz

harpoon said:


> Thats expected b/n India & Pakistan looking at our history, but I don't see Indians bashing Arab armies just for the sake of it.



We bash Arab Armies because we want them to *improve !* Yes,some Pakistanis may go beyond the line in doing so but this only shows that we Pakistanis *care about Arabs and middle-east.* It's b/w us and our Arab brothers..why you,a bharti, having any problems? It's none of your business.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AUz

*Mosamania* bro can you post some pictures of command and control center(s), Air bases' Maps , war colleges and pilots of RSAF? That would be awesome !!!!! 

What is the annual budget of RSAF?


----------



## Mosamania

AUz said:


> *Mosamania* bro can you post some pictures of command and control center(s), Air bases' Maps , war colleges and pilots of RSAF? That would be awesome !!!!!
> 
> What is the annual budget of RSAF?



Prince Sultan Air Base:






Dhhran Air Base: 









The aircrafts and Squadrons stationed there.










Little Information about this base(Prince Faisal base): This base was only given full control to the Government of Saudi Arabia after Saudi Arabia's refusal to have anything what so ever to do with the war in Iraq so they packed up and left a few weeks after the Iraqi war started. And as a "Thank you" the US left all the C&C centers there which was the most up-to-date equipment in Saudi Arabia however a "third party" country the nature of which is still secretive (I am guessing either China or Russia) were asked to do an over-haul of the system and check for flaws and leaks and see if there is any features in the C&C centers missing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania

Taif Air base :














Squadrons in this base:









This base is the home of the Typhoon fleet and it has an Air force school set up in it that teaches pilots from the English language to advanced warfare.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sqn 17

AUz said:


> Saudia Arabia should engage in some real kickass training ! Does KSA participate in Antolian Eagle etc? Saudis should engage in more aggressive exercises with PAF,TuAF and EAF etc ..How many flying hours does an average Saudi fighter pilot get in a year?


 
it's depends on the rank but the average is between 200-350 hrs/year


----------



## Mosamania

Riyadh Air base:


















---------- Post added at 03:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:34 AM ----------

Jeddah Air base:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Tabuk Air Base: (A little gift to the Israelis)











A message to everyone saying there are no F-15s in Tabuk which is what is claimed by most Saudi Haters.






---------- Post added at 03:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:38 AM ----------

King Khalid Air Base in Khamees Mushait:











(F-15 is the base)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania

Prince Sultan Air Base:










SAUDI AWACS











---------- Post added at 03:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:41 AM ----------

King Khalid Military City Air Base:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

Abha Airport (Has Air Base capacity):


----------



## sqn 17

AUz said:


> *Mosamania* Maps , war colleges and pilots of RSAF?



it's king faisal air academy 

learning time:3,5 years

certificate degree: baclore in areo scince 

the graduater is a pilot wso or flight officer 

sorry for bad English I'm writing from moblie

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AUz

sqn 17 said:


> it's depends on the rank but *the average is between 200-350 hrs/year*



Thats pretty good !

*300+ hours on Eurofighter Typhoons, Tornado(s) and F-15 S.E (s) and then training exercises with PAF,TuAF and EAF etc* 

Also, PAF trainers train the Saudi Pilots (Americans and British too) ...All these facts indicate that may be we seriously *underestimate* RSAF !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania

AUz said:


> Thats pretty good !
> 
> *300+ hours on Eurofighter Typhoons, Tornado(s) and F-15 S.E (s) and then training exercises with PAF,TuAF and EAF etc*
> 
> Also, PAF trainers train the Saudi Pilots (Americans and British too) ...All these facts indicate that may be we seriously *underestimate* RSAF !



That was my point all along.


----------



## Mosamania

This misconception came mainly from the Gulf war. Where many Saudi soldiers resigned right after the war for being side lined. They were ready to engage in combat but were always told to stand down and wait for Coalition troops to handle everything.

They were not sidelined for being "incompetent" but for another reason this caused a large amount of Saudi officers (I personally know two of those one tank commander and the other combat engineer) filed for resignation saying if this how we will be treated in a war then we refuse to remain soldiers. And this gave rise to the misconception of "Incompetent" Saudi troops.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MadDog

*I once read a report that Israelis were planning to strike Pakistan's nuclear installations in the decade of 1980's and that after getting information on this Pakistan ,indirectly from a third country, conveyed the message to the Israeli establishment that if they strike Kahuta Pakistan will lay waste to Dimona (Israel's only nuclear site). 

I always wondered how would PAF get there, had there been an Israeli strike on Kahuta. As at the time Pakistan didn't have air to air refueling capability which we have now. However this thread helped me to understand that if Israel were to attack Kahuta PAF would have used the Saudi air bases.*


----------



## TOPGUN

MadDog said:


> *I once read a report that Israelis were planning to strike Pakistan's nuclear installations in the decade of 1980's and that after getting information on this Pakistan ,indirectly from a third country, conveyed the message to the Israeli establishment that if they strike Kahuta Pakistan will lay waste to Dimona (Israel's only nuclear site).
> 
> I always wondered how would PAF get there, had there been an Israeli strike on Kahuta. As at the time Pakistan didn't have air to air refueling capability which we have now. However this thread helped me to understand that if Israel were to attack Kahuta PAF would have used the Saudi air bases.*



It's only logical yes it was said and we would been given help air space accuess from arab states how else they also would be re fueled on the way there and back offourse nothing is impossible when you need to get something done simply.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Mosamania said:


> This misconception came mainly from the Gulf war. Where many Saudi soldiers resigned right after the war for being side lined. They were ready to engage in combat but were always told to stand down and wait for Coalition troops to handle everything.
> 
> They were not sidelined for being "incompetent" but for another reason this caused a large amount of Saudi officers (I personally know two of those one tank commander and the other combat engineer) filed for resignation saying if this how we will be treated in a war then we refuse to remain soldiers. And this gave rise to the misconception of "Incompetent" Saudi troops.





do you know much about the Border town Sharrurah?
it is a military town and my father was in an air defence Vulcan battery during his secondment in the early 80s
I don remember any airbases thee we had to always travel to Khamees for that.
Sharurah Najran Khamees people have no clue how naturally beautiful those places are .

Our unit was deployed along the communist Yemen. There was no air activity but there were some border skirmishes. During a fire demo one of the AAK AAK gun went out of control during a drone targeting and turned itself to the tents that were housing the Saudi guests. But since all were army men so they are quick on their feet and they hit the ground when before the gun&#8217;s turned completely towards them, they stayed down while the 23MM shells tore through the tent canopy , someone then crawled to the gun and took the foot of the gunner off from the firing mehcanism which had frozen due to malfunction and fright hehe

I am not aware what kind of Migs we were expecting in case of an air war.


----------



## Mosamania

Irfan Baloch said:


> do you know much about the Border town Sharrurah?
> it is a military town and my father was in an air defence Vulcan battery during his secondment in the early 80s
> I don remember any airbases thee we had to always travel to Khamees for that.
> Sharurah Najran Khamees people have no clue how naturally beautiful those places are .
> 
> Our unit was deployed along the communist Yemen. There was no air activity but there were some border skirmishes. During a fire demo one of the AAK AAK gun went out of control during a drone targeting and turned itself to the tents that were housing the Saudi guests. But since all were army men so they are quick on their feet and they hit the ground when before the gun&#8217;s turned completely towards them, they stayed down while the 23MM shells tore through the tent canopy , someone then crawled to the gun and took the foot of the gunner off from the firing mehcanism which had frozen due to malfunction and fright hehe
> 
> I am not aware what kind of Migs we were expecting in case of an air war.


----------



## Drawn_Sword_of_God

i heard saudi arabia was interested in upgrading its f15s to latest version, but because of israeli pressure on US it didnt happen. 
israel will always pressure other countries that are willing to sell arab countries and iran equipment that is superior to israels


----------



## Mosamania

Drawn_Sword_of_God said:


> i heard saudi arabia was interested in upgrading its f15s to latest version, but because of israeli pressure on US it didnt happen.
> israel will always pressure other countries that are willing to sell arab countries and iran equipment that is superior to israels



Actually we ARE getting the latest upgrade. Only one thing was downgraded (Joint-stand off capabilities) But we already have this capability in the Tornado and in the Typhoon so its not a big loss.


----------



## Drawn_Sword_of_God

what's the role of tornado, typhoon and f15 in rsaf? my guess is: fighter bomber, mrca and air superiority?


----------



## Mosamania

Drawn_Sword_of_God said:


> what's the role of tornado, typhoon and f15 in rsaf? my guess is: fighter bomber, mrca and air superiority?



Pretty much. the Tornado is one of the best if not the best fighter bomber out there. The typhoon is more of an air superiority than a strike craft. The F-15 Strike eagle can be a very good air superiority aircraft but the Strike Eagle variant is more for well "STRIKE"


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> Pretty much. the Tornado is one of the best if not the best fighter bomber out there. The typhoon is more of an air superiority than a strike craft. The F-15 Strike eagle can be a very good air superiority aircraft but the Strike Eagle variant is more for well "STRIKE"


In My opinion Saudi Arabia should check J 10B or Rafale or Russian Mig 35 what do you say Sir


----------



## Mosamania

Zarvan said:


> In My opinion Saudi Arabia should check J 10B or Rafale or Russian Mig 35 what do you say Sir



Integrating new aircrafts is difficult especially if they are from a source the Air Force is not used to, They would have to be upgraded drastically to give it the ability to carry the munition which that particular air force have stock piled and also for joint communications etc. which would take a serious amount of both time and cash. 

as for the Rafale I see why we opted for the Typhoon instead since the EF-2000 is more Air-to-air than it is Air-to-ground. Because in the Air-to-ground aspect we already have two very capable aircrafts which do this job perfectly well.

But it is possible however.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

An old F-15S video by the RSAF hope you enjoy it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

RSAF Saudi Hawks enter Guinness World Book of Records

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Tornado videos:

This one is with the Saudi National Anthem in the background

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

RSAF in action

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

After viewing this thread, I can see one should never underestimate the armed forces of Saudi Arabia.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania

A RSAF Montage with the song "These are your hawks" in the background


----------



## DADU

Zabanya said:


> After viewing this thread, I can see one should never underestimate the armed forces of Saudi Arabia.



Even if its a waste at least the Saudis fully buy their aircraft unlike some Arab countries.

So yeah their planes, their problem !!!!!!

peace


----------



## Mosamania

Zoom in your screen and you will be able to read it perfectly.


----------



## bubble123

What was the performance of saudi forces in yemen last year ?


----------



## Mosamania

bubble123 said:


> What was the performance of saudi forces in yemen last year ?



The Air force,The navy and the Special forces performed excellent. The land forces.....they need some work....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurkak

Saudi Arabia has a very strong air force


----------



## Mosamania

Artillery.


----------



## Mosamania

RSAF strike with a tornado at a Houthi weapon stash.


----------



## harpoon

Saudi Armed Forces is lucky to have whatever they desire except for may be Nuclear Submarines & Bombs( because those who have this cannot sell them to another country)


----------



## Khalid Al-Qurashi

harpoon said:


> Saudi Armed Forces is lucky to have whatever they desire except for may be* Ballastic Missiles* and Nuclear Submarines( because nobody those who have this cannot sell them to another country)



Saudi Arabia possess an unknown number of CSS-2 [DF-3] missiles with a maximum range of 2,650km and a 2,150 kg payload .
Numbers and warheads are under great secrecy.

However , Saudi Arabia Promised that the missiles would not carry nuclear or chemical warheads . ( possibility of a biological payload ? )


----------



## Mosamania

Khalid Al-Qurashi said:


> Saudi Arabia possess an unknown number of CSS-2 [DF-3] missiles with a maximum range of 2,650km and a 2,150 kg payload .
> Numbers and warheads are under great secrecy.
> 
> However , Saudi Arabia Promised that the missiles would not carry nuclear or chemical warheads . ( possibility of a biological payload ? )



Somethings are better kept under the table Khalid. I kind of regret starting these threads really would have been better in war time if someone tries to invade thinking they will be met with roses and a fleeing fat army or a "Pakistani" army that they only need to demoralize and instead are faced with the very Saudis he thought nothing of.....What would I pay to see the look in his face.


----------



## harpoon

Khalid Al-Qurashi said:


> Saudi Arabia possess an unknown number of CSS-2 [DF-3] missiles with a maximum range of 2,650km and a 2,150 kg payload .
> Numbers and warheads are under great secrecy.
> 
> However , Saudi Arabia Promised that the missiles would not carry nuclear or chemical warheads . ( possibility of a biological payload ? )



Apologies, only after posting did i remember about China selling some ballastic missiles to KSA in the late 80s(?) so I edited my post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Zabanya said:


> After viewing this thread, I can see one should never underestimate the armed forces of Saudi Arabia.



not only armed forces 
but the whole saudi arabia
we dont know its capabilitys what it has and what it can do


----------



## harpoon

Mosamania said:


> Somethings are better kept under the table Khalid. I kind of regret starting these threads really would have been better in war time* if someone tries to invade* thinking they will be met with roses and a fleeing fat army or a "Pakistani" army that they only need to demoralize and instead are faced with the very Saudis he thought nothing of.....What would I pay to see the look in his face.



Who is trying to invade you bro? KSA is as big as Western Europe. Give every Saudi an AK 47 or M-16 and even the most advanced army will have a tough time controlling such a huge area.


----------



## Khalid Al-Qurashi

Mosamania said:


> Somethings are better kept under the table Khalid. I kind of regret starting these threads really would have been better in war time if someone tries to invade thinking they will be met with roses and a fleeing fat army or a "Pakistani" army that they only need to demoralize and instead are faced with the very Saudis he thought nothing of.....What would I pay to see the look in his face.



There's nothing wrong in being proud of your country's army . This kind of information is already there and on the table for several years now . Sharing these information with common people and haters might show them that we are not an army of mercenaries driving BMWs and Mercedes with a machine gun turret mounted on top .

Your enemies know you well and they know what you are capable of . They want you to look weak because it serve their purpose .
and to be honest mate , I don't think a country will attack another country with information based on military forums . No one is that stupid . Or are they ? lol


----------



## Mosamania

Khalid Al-Qurashi said:


> There's nothing wrong in being proud of your country's army . This kind of information is already there and on the table for several years now . Sharing these information with common people and haters might show them that we are not an army of mercenaries driving BMWs and Mercedes with a machine gun turret mounted on top .
> 
> Your enemies know you well and they know what you are capable of . They want you to look weak because it serve their purpose .
> and to be honest mate , I don't think a country will attack another country with information based on military forums . No one is that stupid . Or are they ? lol



Sometimes I wonder lol..They have been doing a good job making us look like the "scum of the earth" sort to speak.


----------



## Imran Khan

Mosamania said:


> Sometimes I wonder lol..They have been doing a good job making us look like the "scum of the earth" sort to speak.



?????? whom are they dear?


----------



## Khalid Al-Qurashi

harpoon said:


> Who is trying to invade you bro? KSA is as big as Western Europe. Give every Saudi an AK 47 or M-16 and even the most advanced army will have a tough time controlling such a huge area.



He said if mate, IF
No one knows what the future holds . The Middle East is known for its instability and i do not really think there was a stable Middle East since... ..I dunno ..maybe EVER .
there's always a war or a conflict in the Middle East .. People fought for their religion , Tribe , race , land and money . Sometimes they start a war for a silly reasons like Al-Basos war in Nejd which lasted 40 years between 494 BC and 534 BC *because of 1 Camel* .

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## thinga

harpoon said:


> Saudi Armed Forces is lucky to have whatever they desire except for may be Nuclear Submarines & Bombs( because those who have this cannot sell them to another country)


 



I had heard that Saudi Forces have already made Nuclear Bomb(tested in 1998) , and that they have stored it in pakistan.


----------



## Imran Khan

thinga said:


> I had heard that Saudi Forces have already made Nuclear Bomb(tested in 1998) , and that they have stored it in pakistan.



ohhhhh i got it that was delivered by Saudi C-130 to Pakistan?


----------



## Khalid Al-Qurashi

thinga said:


> I had heard that Saudi Forces have already made Nuclear Bomb(tested in 1998) , and that they have stored it in pakistan.



*I* don't think Saudi would make a nuclear bomb . However , *I* do think the idea of buying one is possaible in the time of crisis . having a nuclear programme would take a while and it is very risky as the whole world would turn against you . why take the risk of developing our own nuclear weapons when we can put the heavy lifting off on someone else ?


----------



## harpoon

Khalid Al-Qurashi said:


> He said if mate, IF
> No one knows what the future holds . The Middle East is known for its instability and i do not really think there was a stable Middle East since... ..I dunno ..maybe EVER .
> there's always a war or a conflict in the Middle East .. People fought for their religion , Tribe , race , land and money . Sometimes they start a war for a silly reasons like Al-Basos war in Nejd which lasted 40 years between 494 BC and 534 BC *because of 1 Camel* .



It sounds funny now , but may be during that time 1 camel was more valuable than 10,000 barrels of oil . Even today wars are waged in Africa for the possession of cattle or cows to be particular as cows are seen as a symbol of wealth, power and prestige in those parts of the world.

---------- Post added at 07:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:45 AM ----------




Khalid Al-Qurashi said:


> *I* don't think Saudi would make a nuclear bomb . However , *I* do think the idea of buying one is possaible in the time of crisis . having a nuclear programme would take a while and it is very risky as the whole world would turn against you . why take the risk of developing our own nuclear weapons when we can put the heavy lifting off on someone else ?



But it is rumored that Pakistani nuclear program is funded to a large extent by KSA.


----------



## Khalid Al-Qurashi

> It sounds funny now , but may be during that time 1 camel was more valuable than 10,000 barrels of oil . Even today wars are waged in Africa for the possession of cattle or cows to be particular as cows are seen as a symbol of wealth, power and prestige in those parts of the world.



Very true . but it was rather for what that 1 camel symbolizes . That one camel belonged to a guest of one tribe and it was killed by a man from a different tribe to humiliate them . In Arab tradition , failing to protect your women , neighbour and guest means you have lost your honor and will live in shame .
They made a series about this 40 years war and i loved every single episode  .



> But it is rumored that Pakistani nuclear program is funded to a large extent by KSA.


It is only rumors which might be either true or false . What is conformed is that in May 1998, before Pakistan's Chagai-I nuclear tests , Saudi Arabia promised to supply 50,000 barrels per day of free oil to help Pakistan cope with likely economic sanctions in the aftermath. If Saudi Arabia did fund the Pakistani nuclear program I don't think I nor you would know anything about it as it spouse to be a secret .


----------



## agentny17

I think for the first time ever we can say that and Arab state has and Air Force that is on the same (technological) level as Israel, and this is HUGE especially in a desert war. I am really proud of the Saudi air force....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Khalid Al-Qurashi

agentny17 said:


> I am really proud of the Saudi air force....



I'd say the same on your country's whole military forces . Its good see an Arab member here but seeing an Arab from Egypt is just great .
Love Umm El donia  .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thinga

Khalid Al-Qurashi said:


> Very true . but it was rather for what that 1 camel symbolizes . That one camel belonged to a guest of one tribe and it was killed by a man from a different tribe to humiliate them . In Arab tradition , failing to protect your women , neighbour and guest means you have lost your honor and will live in shame .
> They made a series about this 40 years war and i loved every single episode  .
> 
> 
> It is only rumors which might be either true or false . What is conformed is that in May 1998, before Pakistan's Chagai-I nuclear tests , Saudi Arabia promised to supply 50,000 barrels per day of free oil to help Pakistan cope with likely economic sanctions in the aftermath. If Saudi Arabia did fund the Pakistani nuclear program I don't think I nor you would know anything about it as it spouse to be a secret .


 

50,000 barrels per day  
i never knew that !
many pakistanis never knew that ! n it seems right statement to me.
we had just heard that pakistan got OIL during the 1965 war 

But what i know of n wht i am sure of, is, that our mothers here in pakistan teach us well when we are lil kids , "son you are the protector of Holy Ka'aba" 
So, even if i hear a rumor that saudia aided pakistan nuclear project, i all be happy to accept that ! Its like, kings sometimes build their fortress' far away from their country .
Gosh i wish i had read marvelous war histories n strategies of great arabic kings

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

thinga said:


> 50,000 barrels per day
> i never knew that !
> many pakistanis never knew that ! n it seems right statement to me.
> we had just heard that pakistan got OIL during the 1965 war
> 
> But what i know of n wht i am sure of, is, that our mothers here in pakistan teach us well when we are lil kids , "son you are the protector of Holy Ka'aba"
> So, even if i hear a rumor that saudia aided pakistan nuclear project, i all be happy to accept that ! Its like, kings sometimes build their fortress' far away from their country .
> Gosh i wish i had read marvelous war histories n strategies of great arabic kings




Saudi Arabia has always been a great friend of Pakistan
but we never bother to admire them or thank Saudi members of the support they always gave us
We only seem to boast about the things when Pakistan helped Saudi Arabia like we flew there planes,trained there pilots
As Khalid-Al-Qurashi mentioned 
50,000 barrels per day
he is correct
and it is not a rumour that Saudi Arabia funded our nuclear project
its true
why is it so hard to accept it
http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/67113-pakistan-saudi-arabia-relations.html

*Thank YOU Saudi Arabia for your Support*
*Long Live KSA*







*and thank you for standing by our side *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania

GHOST RIDER said:


> Saudi Arabia has always been a great friend of Pakistan
> but we never bother to admire them or thank Saudi members of the support they always gave us
> We only seem to boast about the things when Pakistan helped Saudi Arabia like we flew there planes,trained there pilots
> As Khalid-Al-Qurashi mentioned
> 50,000 barrels per day
> he is correct
> and it is not a rumour that Saudi Arabia funded our nuclear project
> its true
> why is it so hard to accept it
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/67113-pakistan-saudi-arabia-relations.html
> 
> *Thank YOU Saudi Arabia for your Support*
> *Long Live KSA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and thank you for standing by our side *



On behalf of all Saudis and the country of Saudi Arabia. I am humbled by your words. May we live and thrive together as the brothers we are and never let a thing come between us all.

---------- Post added at 04:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:18 PM ----------

Made in Saudi Arabia vehicles video:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## agentny17

Khalid Al-Qurashi said:


> I'd say the same on your country's whole military forces . Its good see an Arab member here but seeing an Arab from Egypt is just great .
> Love Umm El donia  .



We always had good ground forces, navies, ect compared to Israel, maybe not mechanized as israel, but still comparable. As for the the Air force, is was and still for most Arabic countries a huge disadvantage. You could see the Arabic forces trying to advance, but they are not faced with land forces, but with air attacks and they can't do nothing about it, no matter how brave they are, or how many they are. Same can be said about the navy forces, because its faced with air attcak, nothging they can do what so ever.. BUT, now for the first time an Arabic country has a air force that can actually counter Israel's air force. Now lets assume their is a war, Israel's air force will be very busy with the Saudi Air force, that it won't be able to provide the typr of ground , and navy support they are used to. Now face me man to man, and lets see who would win in this type of wars. People seem to really forget about how HUGE was the Israeli air force in the previous wars. It didn't even give our ground forces a chance to fight, they were being hit from the skies, no body can fight that.

---------- Post added at 11:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 AM ----------




Khalid Al-Qurashi said:


> I'd say the same on your country's whole military forces . Its good see an Arab member here but seeing an Arab from Egypt is just great .
> Love Umm El donia  .


Thanks for the nice compliments, always nice to talk to the Arab members here, and more special if its from the country of Rasul Allah . Hope i can come to Visit El haram and El madina soon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khalid Al-Qurashi

Saudi Tornados .


----------



## Khalid Al-Qurashi

I loved the desert camo on the Saudi tornado . Sadly they have changed it to the boring sea blue camo after some upgrades  .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Dude Khalid your pictures don't show.


----------



## Mosamania

Maybe you mean this boring grey color?? Infact even though it makes the Tornado look a lot less (Beautiful) it is the most effective camo for the saudi skies We never get cloud so a plane which has the same color as the sky makes more sense. Besides the Tornado is for ground strike roles makes it harder to be seen from below.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

You can clearly see the Saudi F-15 camo in these pics (Yes Saudi F-15s do have a camo):

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khalid Al-Qurashi

Mosamania said:


> Dude Khalid your pictures don't show.



umm thats wired .. lemme try to fix them .. 


Okay how's the pictures now ? 

thx btw


----------



## Mosamania

Khalid Al-Qurashi said:


> umm thats wired .. lemme try to fix them ..
> 
> 
> Okay how's the pictures now ?
> 
> thx btw



Is fixed 

---------- Post added at 07:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:16 PM ----------

Also the Typhoon has the same camo pain scheme as the F-15s you can see that here:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Here are more F-15 pics:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

Saudi Pilots:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khalid Al-Qurashi

Mosamania said:


> Maybe you mean this boring grey color?? Infact even though it makes the Tornado look a lot less (Beautiful) it is the most effective camo for the saudi skies We never get cloud so a plane which has the same color as the sky makes more sense. Besides the Tornado is for ground strike roles makes it harder to be seen from below.




Yep , exactly what i mean . I know the grey color is effective and all but its not like we're going to use them against other fighter jets in a dogfight . They are mainly for ground attacks and most of the time you see them flying low level because that is what they were designed for .

Plus , if you want to do something make sure you look good doing it lol .


----------



## Mosamania

some more typhoons:


































---------- Post added at 07:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:32 PM ----------




Khalid Al-Qurashi said:


> Yep , exactly what i mean . I know the grey color is effective and all but its not like we're going to use them against other fighter jets in a dogfight . They are mainly for ground attacks and most of the time you see them flying low level because that is what they were designed for .
> 
> Plus , if you want to do something make sure you look good doing it lol .



Lol both you and I know the Saudi mentality: "Do what is effective and to the hell with looks" LoL

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

Saudi Hawks:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Khalid Al-Qurashi

How old are they for god sake !? 17 ?

These kids have a whole lot of future in front of them if they start flying at this very early age .

spectacular pictures Mosa . Most of them i saw for the first time .


----------



## Mosamania

Khalid Al-Qurashi said:


> How old are they for god sake !? 17 ?
> 
> These kids have a whole lot of future in front of them if they start flying at this very early age .



I know right... We have 2 military aviation colleges and both of them are graduating pilots by the dozens each year.
God times sure are a changing. In the past we needed people to fly our planes and now we need planes to fly lol.


----------



## Mosamania

Here is a surprise to a lot of people here:










---------- Post added at 07:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 PM ----------

SNIPER pods on current Saudi F-15s:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania




----------



## Mosamania




----------



## Mosamania

Exercises . Saudi - Egyptian

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Mosamania said:


> [/COLOR]SNIPER pods on current Saudi F-15s:



Are these sniper pods made in KSA?


----------



## Mosamania

---------- Post added at 08:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:02 PM ----------




GHOST RIDER said:


> Are these sniper pods made in KSA?



No only the Democles is made under license for the Typhoon and the Tornado.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

Some Air Force Paintings:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

---------- Post added at 08:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:09 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khalid Al-Qurashi

E-3 AWACS ... RSAF eye in the sky

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Mosamania said:


>



someone go stop the car and take PICS of tornado which is display on main entrance of dhahran air base lolz i just look it once when go there .ehheheh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Imran Khan said:


> someone go stop the car and take PICS of tornado which is display on main entrance of dhahran air base lolz i just look it once when go there .ehheheh



LoL.. There is an English Electric Lightning I drive by every day also on static display.

I will take a picture of it one day and post it here.


----------



## Khalid Al-Qurashi

Pictures of the E-3 AWACS planes from Prince Sultan Air base .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Mosamania said:


> LoL.. There is an English Electric Lightning I drive by every day also on static display.
> 
> I will take a picture of it one day and post it here.



i was thinking totake some pics of king abdul aziz naval base display then i think its not good idea lolz BTW jubail naval base runway is along with road and when jets come on runway they are visible from roa

BTW i take few of MIM-23 Hawk missiles infront of naval hospital jeddah from my car lolz never shear before these were taken before 3 years.


----------



## SQ8

Is that a PAF F-16 in that painting with the F-15 punching out flares?????


One of the best memories and possible unique that I have is sitting in my suite of the four seasons hotel Kingdom Tower in Riyadh.. and watching RSAF hawks do a flyby BELOW me.. while I ate german franks, poached eggs with salmon and Creme Brulee for breakfast.


----------



## bc040400065

Mosamania said:


> Here is a surprise to a lot of people here:




any guess about these mirages...? because as i know it RSAF never bought mirages.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

bc040400065 said:


> any guess about these mirages...? because as i know it RSAF never bought mirages.



SAUDI major order for Mirage-5 fighters was 1975 and the order was funded by some Saudi Arabia for EGYPT .these birds painted in saudi colors as per law delivered to saudi then saudia arabia delivered them to egypt .pics taken or delivery time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

We still need more planes to make a stronger air force.


----------



## Luftwaffe

Mosamania said:


> We still need more planes to make a stronger air force.



Your Air Force equipment is currently on the advance side. You should agree RSAF should have ordered upgrades for F-15s alone rather then ordering more F-15s, RSAF should have demanded for F-35s or channel contacts towards BAE Typhoons the massive contact could have pressurized US to offer F-35s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUz

Mosamania said:


> We still need more planes to make a stronger air force.



More planes? How many? What is the present *available/Ready for combat* strength of RSAF? Give number of Eurofighters,F-15s and Tornado too, if possible...If Israel invades KSA 8 hours from now,how many planes would RSAF have to fly & fight ! ?


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> We still need more planes to make a stronger air force.


What planes do you think and also plz start a forum on pics of Royal Saudi Navy and its future plans ?


----------



## Mosamania

Luftwaffe said:


> Your Air Force equipment is currently on the advance side. You should agree RSAF should have ordered upgrades for F-15s alone rather then ordering more F-15s, RSAF should have demanded for F-35s or channel contacts towards BAE Typhoons the massive contact could have pressurized US to offer F-35s.



We wanted the F-35 but the us would only sell us an extremely downgraded version. And put that with the time factor and the line order then it is a bad idea to get it. What is the point of getting the f-35 if israel still holds the advantage? But with upgradedf-15s and even in more numbers and we have flown it for decades so we know it's ins and outs it is a good idea.


----------



## Mosamania

AUz said:


> More planes? How many? What is the present *available/Ready for combat* strength of RSAF? Give number of Eurofighters,F-15s and Tornado too, if possible...If Israel invades KSA 8 hours from now,how many planes would RSAF have to fly & fight ! ?



Right NOW we have some 250+ f-15s ready for combat plus the 84 to come and all the existing f-15s will be upgraded to the new ones standards. 
Tornados we have about 84+ that are being upgraded to the gr4 standard to make it the ultimate fighter bomber available.

Typhoons we have 72 on order with 24 delivered all of which eventually will be on the trench 3A standard.

So 250 f-15s some 84 tornados and 20 typhoons ready for combat RIGHT NOW. But it is still not enough to be the strongest air force in the region and you know who else in
S in our "region".

---------- Post added at 09:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 AM ----------




Zarvan said:


> What planes do you think and also plz start a forum on pics of Royal Saudi Navy and its future plans ?



I will later. I am gathering as much information about the navy as I can but information on the Saudi navy is scarce.


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> Right NOW we have some 250+ f-15s ready for combat plus the 84 to come and all the existing f-15s will be upgraded to the new ones standards.
> Tornados we have about 84+ that are being upgraded to the gr4 standard to make it the ultimate fighter bomber available.
> 
> Typhoons we have 72 on order with 24 delivered all of which eventually will be on the trench 3A standard.
> 
> So 250 f-15s some 84 tornados and 20 typhoons ready for combat RIGHT NOW. But it is still not enough to be the strongest air force in the region and you know who else in
> S in our "region".
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> I will later. I am gathering as much information about the navy as I can but information on the Saudi navy is scarce.


 
Is Saudi Arabia also checking some latest Russian or Chinees Warplanes and if no than which new planes they will buy to increase their number of warplanes to 800?


----------



## Mosamania

Zarvan said:


> Is Saudi Arabia also checking some latest Russian or Chinees Warplanes and if no than which new planes they will buy to increase their number of warplanes to 800?



We need a light strike aircraft with cheap flying and maintenance costs. The Gripen and jf-17 is in consideration.


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> We need a light strike aircraft with cheap flying and maintenance costs. The Gripen and jf-17 is in consideration.[/QUOTE
> JF-17 good will it replace Saudis F-5?


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mosamania

Zarvan said:


> Mosamania said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need a light strike aircraft with cheap flying and maintenance costs. The Gripen and jf-17 is in consideration.[/QUOTE
> JF-17 good will it replace Saudis F-5?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far only rumors nothing concrete.
Click to expand...


----------



## nomi007

Saudis are biggest aid providers during earth quick and flood timeto any nation for this they mostly use c-130 i think Saudis add c-17 globemaster
Pakistan offer Saudis jf-17 thunder block 2 which will be good replacement of tornado 
Israel is now going for f-35 stealth fighter now Saudis try to get pakfa from Russia as relations b/w two countries are improving


----------



## AUz

GHOST RIDER said:


>



That is * legit !* I hope KSA buys thunders as its low-end fighters !!!!

*Royal Saudi Air Force !*

*250+* *F-15 Strike Eagle(s)* (latest variants included)
*24+* * Eurofighter Typhoons (T-3)*
*84-100**Tornado(s)* Advance versions

Supported by *E-3 AWACS,Tankers for mid-air refueling and C-130(s) for transportation etc. *

Looks really STRONG !


----------



## Mosamania

AUz said:


> That is * legit !* I hope KSA buys thunders as its low-end fighters !!!!
> 
> *Royal Saudi Air Force !*
> 
> *250+* *F-15 Strike Eagle(s)* (latest variants included)
> *24+* * Eurofighter Typhoons (T-3)*
> *84-100**Tornado(s)* Advance versions
> 
> Supported by *E-3 AWACS,Tankers for mid-air refueling and C-130(s) for transportation etc. *
> 
> Looks really STRONG !



Not enough still.... We won't settle for less than the term "strongest in the middle east" and anyone who have been following Saudi news lately will know what I mean.


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> Not enough still.... We won't settle for less than the term "strongest in the middle east" and anyone who have been following Saudi news lately will know what I mean.


So what do you mean than ? explain


----------



## Mosamania

Zarvan said:


> So what do you mean than ? explain



We want to become the strongest country in the middle east (Israel included) to have:
1- More political weight.
2-As deterrence to any country that wants to have an adventure in Saudi land (We are surrounded with unstable states).

And in time maybe 10-20 years from now you will see what I mean.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mech

Israel is a hundred steps ahead of saudis. Not to mention the famous Saudi incompetence.


----------



## Mosamania

Mech said:


> Israel is a hundred steps ahead of saudis. Not to mention the famous Saudi incompetence.



Keep believing that mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mech

Mosamania said:


> Keep believing that mate.


 
Its obvious for the whole world to see. Saudi has a bunch of shiny toys but they know jack about them. 

Incompetence is your biggest obstacle and its going to stay that way for the foreseeable future. If the foreign technicians posted in Saudi are instructed to cease their activities and return home, the entire Saudi military infrastructure would fall into immediate disarray.

The whole scenario is one huge multi-billion dollar joke.


----------



## Mosamania

Mech said:


> Its obvious for the whole world to see. Saudi has a bunch of shiny toys but they know jack about them.
> 
> Incompetence is your biggest obstacle and its going to stay that way for the foreseeable future. If the foreign technicians posted in Saudi are instructed to cease their activities and return home, the entire Saudi military infrastructure would fall into immediate disarray.
> 
> The whole scenario is one huge multi-billion dollar joke.



Sure it is  lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> Keep believing that mate.


Mosamia what Missiles Saudi Arabian Airforce use I mean the BVR AIR to AIR and AIR to Ground and also how many Ballistic Missiles Saudi Arabia have

---------- Post added at 03:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:39 PM ----------




Mech said:


> Its obvious for the whole world to see. Saudi has a bunch of shiny toys but they know jack about them.
> 
> Incompetence is your biggest obstacle and its going to stay that way for the foreseeable future. If the foreign technicians posted in Saudi are instructed to cease their activities and return home, the entire Saudi military infrastructure would fall into immediate disarray.
> 
> The whole scenario is one huge multi-billion dollar joke.


than Ask Israel to try it just give it a try and they will see the consequences very soon


----------



## Mosamania

Zarvan said:


> Mosamia what Missiles Saudi Arabian Airforce use I mean the BVR AIR to AIR and AIR to Ground and also how many Ballistic Missiles Saudi Arabia have
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:39 PM ----------
> 
> 
> than Ask Israel to try it just give it a try and they will see the consequences very soon



I have already posted each aircraft's inventory in the first page but I will show you some pictures if you like.





























]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

Mosamania said:


> RSAF this year alone participated in:
> 1-http://www.turkeydefence.com/royal-saudi-air-force-join-anatolian-eagle-20110526/ Anatoilan Eagle with TuAF.
> 2-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOzbx2USrrE Al-saqoor 2 with PAF .
> 3-http://www.spa.gov.sa/English/details.php?id=906326 with EAF
> 
> All of these training this year alone.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:38 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> We wanted to induct F-16s block 60 aircrafts along with the UAE with the number of 120-150 F-16s but America's Jewish lobby was very hard against it because it will "Mess with the military balance of the region" so instead we were offered a downgraded F-16s and so we refused and went for the Typhoons instead.....


F-15 is superior aircraft to f-16.. the only reason saudi didnt get f-16 is because they didnt wanted it..i think the reason Saudi get the f-15 in first place is that Israel didnt felt threatened..besides saudi Arabia has never engaged in any arab Israel wars


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


>


Good What about Ballistic Missiles ?


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania




----------



## Mosamania




----------



## Mosamania

---------- Post added at 02:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:00 PM ----------




ziaulislam said:


> F-15 is superior aircraft to f-16.. the only reason saudi didnt get f-16 is because they didnt wanted it..i think the reason Saudi get the f-15 in first place is that Israel didnt felt threatened..besides saudi Arabia has never engaged in any arab Israel wars



Saudi Arabia engaged in all Arab-Israel wars except for the 1967 war...


----------



## ziaulislam

well i should have been more specific ..i am talking of two decisive and most important wars the 67 and 73

the earlier wars may not have the impact on current situation as the 67 and 73 war has...besides the US-Saudi relation were not developed in 40s and 50s..

although we are talking about airforce..i still think Saudi arabia need some serious investment in navy sector for its submarines..it completly lack any sub..disel or nuclear!

what i am saying is that Israel seriously blocked the Egyptians weapon deal of f-15s but isnt much worried about saudi equipment..

lastly its essential that Saudi should team up with turkey or any other reliable aprtner to develop 5th gen aircraft..we heard turkey was trying to do so..
the muslim country are buying enough weapons to start up their own weapon systems but lack any uniform commitment in this sector


----------



## ziaulislam

and just to add sauid arabia air force is definetly the most powerful air force in muslim countries probably competed only by turkish air force..

regarding infrastruture..saudi arabi has nearly completly indigneoused its man power in its force..those who are left are relaible persons from countries like pakistan..
the real problem is there man power in other sectors..and more importantly their complete laack of other industries..saudi depend upto 95% on oil..its a little too much by now they should have improved in sectors of education..health etc..they should develop their own people instead of importing..i mean they have population of 2 crore why are they short of man power...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

ziaulislam said:


> and just to add sauid arabia air force is definetly the most powerful air force in muslim countries probably competed only by turkish air force..
> 
> regarding infrastruture..saudi arabi has nearly completly indigneoused its man power in its force..those who are left are relaible persons from countries like pakistan..
> the real problem is there man power in other sectors..and more importantly their complete laack of other industries..saudi depend upto 95% on oil..its a little too much by now they should have improved in sectors of education..health etc..they should develop their own people instead of importing..i mean they have population of 2 crore why are they short of man power...



Oil now makes 86% of the country's revenue not 95% any more by the way there is an Industrial revolution happening in Saudi Arabia right now.

And we did participate in the 1973 war we sent thousands of soldiers into Cairo after we imposed the Oil embargo to take out the Israeli battalion that surrounded the Egyptian 3rd army but the ceasefire was brokered before they made their attack they were already in Cairo when that happened.

And after the war the Arab Military Industry was founded with Egypt KSA Iraq and the UAE to start Military production in Egypt for the entire Arabic world and Muslim world in general but then Camp David happened couple that with King Faisal's assassination by the CIA the program failed.

And about the Civil 95% foreign workers....It is really really complicated.


----------



## Mosamania




----------



## Mech

*Why Arabs Need Their Foreign Mercenaries*




March 17, 2011: Saudi Arabia recently bought 72 Typhoon jet fighters from Britain. The manufacturer, BAE Systems, is energetically recruiting qualified maintenance personnel to keep these aircraft flying. Few Saudis will be recruited, most of these technicians will come from the West. Why is that?
The unemployment rate in Saudi Arabia is 12 percent, but many of those men are unemployed by choice. Arabs tend to have a very high opinion of themselves, and most jobs available, even to poorly educated young men, do not satisfy. Thus most Saudis prefer a government job, where the work is easy, the pay is good, the title is flattering, and life is boring. In the non-government sector of the economy, 90 percent of the Saudi jobs are taken by foreigners. These foreigners comprise 27 percent of the Saudi population, mostly to staff all the non-government jobs. This means most young Saudi men have few challenges. One might say that many of them are desperate for some test of their worth, and a job in the competitive civilian economy does not do it, nor does the military.

The Saudi employment situation is not unique. The UAE (United Arab Emirates) has foreigners occupying 99 percent of the non-government jobs. The unemployment rate is 23 percent, but only a tenth of those are actually looking for a job. A survey indicated that most of the unemployed are idle by choice. Kuwait is more entrepreneurial, with only 80 percent of the non-government jobs taken by foreigners. The other Gulf Arab states (which have less oil) have a similar situation.

*While the thousands of aircraft, helicopters, armored vehicles and other high-tech systems Saudi Arabia has bought in the last decade look impressive, the actual impact of all this lethal hardware depends a lot on the skill of those using it. In this department, the Saudis have some serious problems. And it is generally very difficult to get Saudis to even discuss the situation.*

Examples are widely available, and seen daily by the thousands of Western technicians, specialists and trainers hired by Saudi Arabia to keep their high-tech gear operational. For example, Saudis, and Arabs in general, don't care for the Western custom of establishing minimum standards for, say, fighter pilots. It's long been known that it is very difficult to wash out a Saudi pilot who is well connected (especially a member of the huge royal family). There are some very good Saudi pilots, but they are a minority. The rest get by. As long as they can take off and land, they can stay in a squadron. During combat exercises, especially with American squadrons, it's understood that the low overall performance of Saudi pilots is not to be discussed with the Saudis, or anyone else. Junior American officers get irked by this, but it's career suicide to disobey orders on this point. The Saudis do spend a lot of money on training and letting the pilots fly. For this reason, they are considered marginally better than other Arab air forces. But against the Iranians, who more enthusiastically accepted Western training methods, they would have problems. Iranian aircraft are older and less well equipped, but pilot quality would make up for a lot of that.

The problem extends to ground crews, who don't take responsibility seriously and have to be constantly hounded by their foreign advisors and specialists hired to make sure the aircraft are flyable. And when something goes wrong, the foreign experts are expected to take the blame. That's what the foreigners are there for.

Many Saudis are aware of the problem, especially those who have studied in the West, or spent some time there. As a result, there are some very competent Saudi doctors, scientists and bankers. But this minority knows they are up against an ancient and well entrenched culture that does not seek out innovation and excellence as it is done in the West. The more insightful Saudis seek ways to work around these problems. For example, the royal family established the National Guard in the 1930s, as a private, tribal army, that is now almost as large as the regular army and considered more dependable and effective than the regulars. That's because the National Guard troops follow traditional rules of military leadership, and have a personal relationship with the king. Only men from tribes that are known to be loyal to the Saud family may join, and they are expected to make their family and tribe proud. Saddam Hussein, and other Arab leaders, form similar forces. Saddam had his Republican Guard. Despots the world over tend to have a guard force recruited more for blood ties and loyalty, than for anything else.

The regular forces (army, navy and air force) are just government jobs, run by another government bureaucracy. There are lower standards because there are none of the family or tribal ties that demand better. Only in the West do most people give the same devotion and respect to non-family/tribal institutions.

It comes down to a different cultural attitude towards taking responsibility for your actions. It's human nature to avoid failure, or taking responsibility for a mistake. Thus we have the concept of "saving face." One reason the West has made such economic, cultural, military and social progress in the last five hundred years is because they developed a habit of holding people responsible for their actions and giving out the rewards based on achievement. In the West, this sort of thing is taken for granted, even if it is not always practiced.

But in much of the rest of the world, especially the Arab world, things are different. Most Arab countries are a patchwork of different tribes and groups, and Arab leaders survive by playing one group off against another. Loyalty is to one's group, not the nation. Most countries are dominated by a single group that is usually a minority, as in Bedouins in Jordan, Alawites in Syria, Sunnis in Iraq (formerly) and Nejdis in Saudi Arabia. All of which means that officers are assigned not by merit but by loyalty and tribal affiliation.

Then there are the Islamic schools, which are so popular in Moslem countries, which favor rote memorization, especially of scripture. Most Islamic scholars are hostile to the concept of interpreting the Koran (considered the word of God as given to His prophet Mohammed). This has resulted in looking down on Western troops that will look something up that they don't know. Arabs prefer to fake it, and pretend it's all in their head. Improvisation and innovation is generally discouraged. Arab armies go by the book, Western armies rewrite the book and thus usually win.

All of this makes it difficult to develop a real NCO corps. Officers and enlisted troops are treated like two different social castes and there is no effort to bridge the gap using career NCOs. Enlisted personnel are treated harshly. *Training accidents that would end the careers of US officers are commonplace in Arab armies, and nobody cares.*

Arab officers often do not trust each other. While an American infantry officer can be reasonably confident that the artillery officers will conduct their bombardment on time and on target, Arab infantry officers seriously doubt that their artillery will do its job on time or on target. This is a fatal attitude in combat.

Arab military leaders consider it acceptable to lie to subordinates and allies in order to further their personal agenda. This had catastrophic consequences during all of the Arab-Israeli wars and continues to make peace difficult between Israelis and Palestinians. When called out on this behavior, Arabs will assert that they were "misunderstood."

American officers and NCOs are only too happy to impart their wisdom and skill to others (teaching is the ultimate expression of prestige), but Arab officers try to keep any technical information and manuals secret. To Arabs, the value and prestige of an individual is based not on what he can teach, but on what he knows that no one else knows.

While Western officers thrive on competition among themselves, Arab officers avoid this as the loser would be humiliated. Better for everyone to fail together than for competition to be allowed, even if it eventually benefits everyone.

Western troops are taught leadership and technology; Arabs are taught only technology. Leadership is given little attention as officers are assumed to know this by virtue of their social status as officers.

In Arab bureaucracies, initiative is considered a dangerous trait. So subordinates prefer to fail rather than make an independent decision. Battles are micromanaged by senior generals, who prefer to suffer defeat rather than lose control of their subordinates. Even worse, an Arab officer will not tell an ally why he cannot make the decision (or even that he cannot make it), leaving Western officers angry and frustrated because the Arabs won't make a decision. The Arab officers simply will not admit that they do not have that authority.

This lack of initiative makes it difficult for Arab armies to maintain modern weapons. Complex modern weapons require on the spot maintenance, and that means delegating authority, information, and tools. Arab armies avoid doing this and prefer to use easier to control central repair shops (which makes the timely maintenance of weapons difficult). If you can afford it, as the Saudis can, you hire lots of foreign maintenance experts to keep equipment operational. All this is taken for granted inside Saudi Arabia, but looks quite strange to Westerners who encounter it for the first time.

*Source*: Murphy's Law: Why Arabs Need Their Foreign Mercenaries


----------



## Mech

Quoting another article....This article deals with the Saudi purchase of leopard tanks....



> For its part, Israel has been noticeable for its silence on the sale. In the past, Israel has protested similar arms deliveries to the Saudis or issued cautionary warnings. The German publication Der Spiegel, which broke the story, said the deal was actually cleared by both Israel and the United States before Germany would proceed. For the United States, the long-desired tank sale could also be serving as means &#8220;to placate the Saudis,&#8221; who were furious when President Obama withdrew his support for Egyptian leader Hosni Mubarak, allowing a long-time ally to fall.





> The probable reason for the lack of Israeli objections to the Leopard purchase is that Israel has become a silent associate of Saudi Arabia&#8217;s against the looming Iranian threat to both countries. In Israel&#8217;s view, any weapon that strengthens the Saudi kingdom and does not jeopardise Israeli security, such as 200 modern German tanks, also indirectly adds to its strength in regard to the Iranian danger. Besides, the Saudis have never represented a direct military threat to Israel, having taken only a very limited role in the Arab wars against her.



*Source:* German Panzers Return to the Desert | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## Mech

This guy sounds a bit frustrated...but i feel his points are quite valid.



> *The Royal Saudi Air Force - A Paper Tiger, Minus the Tiger*
> 
> The Royal Saudi Air Force couldn't fight (or fly) it's way out of a wet paper bag. They spent a whole lot of money on 72 new F-15S's, but have a pilot corps that are "fair-weather" flyers (both figuratively and literally). But even if they had pilots that would fly under all conditions (particularly combat conditions), too bad - they don't have any maintenance capability. All of that are done by American ex-pats (for F-15's) and British (for Tornado's). A side note here: There may be only 4-500 Americans servicing the F-15s, but nearly 3000 Brits to service half that many Tornado's. The joke at Dhahran AB is that the static display of a Tornado on a pedestal at the main gate is the only Tornado that they can keep in the air. You also have to understand how the money flows to get an even better idea of RSAF readiness (or total lack thereof). *All Base commanders usually are members of the Royal family (or married into it) - and it is a money cow. The greatest number of personnel on an RSAF base is TCN's (third-country-nationals), thousands and thousands of Bangladesh, Indian, Philippine workers.* Contracts are written up that provide millions in kick-backs - some of course goes to the base commander. But that doesn't even touch the billions of dollars into the purchase of all those aircraft - it's for the kickbacks, not national defense (what do you think the U.S. Air Force is there for?). Now American defense contractors make a killing, why should they care either? For example. first Boeing and then Raytheon made billions on putting in a highly sophisticated air command and control system called *"Peace Shield", but it was and remains flawed. One example: The system is suppose to identify friendly vs. hostile aircraft so the Royal Saudi Air Defense Command (that's right a service totally separate from the RSAF)can fire. The RSAF has a control command which is suppose to tell the Air defense people to "hold fire". But what really happens is that when the RSAF pushes the button to command "hold fire" the Air Defense consoles light-up with the command to "fire".* As if this minor technical flaw wasn't enough, billions in billing were added to give all these command centers filtered air systems for protection against NBC. Great on paper to make the billing statement, but non-existant in reality. I could go on-and-on about lack of training as well. One example has Saudi maintenence personnel towing a "hot" (just landed) F-15 into a hangar.* Plane catches fire, burns up with the hangar. What happened? Well no discipline from the Saudis, but their training records were pulled and numerous ex-pats sent home because they had signed off on training them. Since the training obviously did not stick, it was obviously an ex-pat trainer who was to blame*. Not there Saudi NCO or Officer chain-of-command, but ex-pats. The only time a saudi maintenence troop is allowed anywhere near an aircraft with any tool in his hand is when Saudi VIPs are on a tour - it would be funny if these senior RSAF officers knew enough to ask their troops what they maintennce was being done - but they don't. Don't even get into the sub-levels of tribal allegiences that totally disrupts any concept of chain-of-command or military discipline.* If you are from the right tribe you get the works, guick promotions (get the answers to your SKT and promotion tests),and other perks - even out-of-Kingdom training (like in the U.S.), even if you just burnt down a hangar on top of a $50M F-15 *(oh yes folks the Saudi payment for each aircraft is about double for all those kick-backs to Prince Sultan, Minister of Defense and Aviation (he owns/oversees Saudi Arabian Airlines as well). But if you are one of the few motivated, intelligent members of the RSAF and happen to be from the wrong tribe - well if you were ever a first yearman at VMI/Citadel you sorta get my drift. To wrap this up, the RSAF is the most efficient branch of the Saudi military (with the exception of it's internal intelligence network) - so you can imagine the horror stories from ex-pats working with the Saudi Land Forces, Naval Forces, or Saudi National Guard. *So that leaves us with the question of who protects all those vast oil fields - that's right, our good old Uncle Sam. *.Well the Royal family has our military protect their entire country, but they have a fine cadre of *ex-CIA, ex-FBI, ex-Navy Seals getting paid very well to be their own private security arm (not unlike Saddam's Republican Guard).*




*Source*:The Royal Saudi Air Force - A Paper Tiger, Minus the Tiger


----------



## Pakistanisage

Mosamania said:


> We need a light strike aircraft with cheap flying and maintenance costs. The Gripen and jf-17 is in consideration.





Saudi RSAF should seriously consider both JF-17 and J-10B as part of its strike capability. There are two powerful arguments for this strategy:

1. It is a good idea not to put all your eggs in the same basket ( i.e. Western aircrafts ) because of the danger of Embargo from the West in case of hostilities with ISRAEL. Always a good idea to diversify your risk.

2. If RSAF have a few squadrons of JF-17 and J-10B and if ever they have a need, PAF pilots could assist in matter of few hours.


Cheers


----------



## Desert Fox

Pakistanisage said:


> Saudi RSAF should seriously consider both JF-17 and J-10B as part of its strike capability. There are two powerful arguments for this strategy:
> 
> 1. It is a good idea not to put all your eggs in the same basket ( i.e. Western aircrafts ) because of the danger of Embargo from the West in case of hostilities with ISRAEL. Always a good idea to diversify your risk.
> 
> 2. If RSAF have a few squadrons of JF-17 and J-10B and if ever they have a need, PAF pilots could assist in matter of few hours. Also there have been rumors recently that the JF-17blkII won't be having the IRST and such and that is very disappointing considering that we were all anticipating all these goodies in the next block, but i hope these rumors are proven wrong.
> 
> 
> Cheers



The RSAF has much better and more capable aircraft for strike and air superiority role. The Tornado's and F-15's (armed with AESA's) are for strike role while the Typhoons (Also equipped with AESA radar) are for air superiority role.

I'm not trying to undermine the capabilities of JF-17 or J-10 but JF-17 and J-10 are cheaper alternatives for countries that can't afford American, European, and Russian aircraft, and JF-17 has yet to receive upgrades like AESA radar, IRST, refueling probe, composites, and standoff weapons integration.


----------



## ziaulislam

what about gps or satellite guided ammunition and reconnaissance satellites to augment the airforce strike ability..
saudi should try to bring up a regional gps system that covers the saudi and neighboring countries..i dont think so it would take more than 8-9 billion dollars..it could be useful for other purposes as well. They can share the cost with close partners of gulf co operation organisation like UAE

china, japan are already having their own regional systems while india is planning to establish one..


----------



## Pakistanisage

SilentNinja said:


> The RSAF has much better and more capable aircraft for strike and air superiority role. The Tornado's and F-15's (armed with AESA's) are for strike role while the Typhoons (Also equipped with AESA radar) are for air superiority role.
> 
> I'm not trying to undermine the capabilities of JF-17 or J-10 but JF-17 and J-10 are cheaper alternatives for countries that can't afford American, European, and Russian aircraft, and JF-17 has yet to receive upgrades like AESA radar, IRST, refueling probe, composites, and standoff weapons integration.




The point my myopic friend is F-15 is a superior strike a/c but in case of parts embargo it is a 15 ton of mettalic junk. Having aircrafts from non western sources mitigates some of that danger, Genius.

Capisch ?


----------



## Mech

Pakistanisage said:


> The point my myopic friend is F-15 is a superior strike a/c but in case of parts embargo it is a 15 ton of mettalic junk. Having aircrafts from non western sources mitigates some of that danger, Genius.
> 
> Capisch ?


The points raised by SilentNinja are quite valid. There is also the question of reliability and durability when it comes to chinese platforms. Regardless of their notoriety, American platforms are actually quite reliable. Besides, inducting chinese platforms will directly mean recruiting chinese personnel to work in Saudi bases. The Americans will strongly object to such measures and Saudi will be caught in a very dire situation. The Americans will at no circumstance risk chinese inspection of their frontline aircrafts.

Regards,


----------



## Desert Fox

Pakistanisage said:


> The point my myopic friend is F-15 is a superior strike a/c but in case of parts embargo it is a 15 ton of mettalic junk. Having aircrafts from non western sources mitigates some of that danger, Genius.



No my "myopic" friend, your logic is futile. Why would RSAF replace a Heavy twin engine strike aircraft like the F-15 with light single engine multirole JF-17? Genius.



Pakistanisage said:


> Capisch ?



"Capisch" for what? Your logic is laughable !! Who would replace a heavy twin engine' aircraft with a light single engine aircraft? The JF-17 has neither the range nor the payload capacity of a F-15. Your logic would make more sense if you would have stated that RSAF should buy heavy strike aircraft like in the class of the SU-30 to supplement its F-15's if ever there is an arms embargo on Saudi.


----------



## ziaulislam

whats the exact number of f-15 with saudi airforce...
sources quote a figure of around 150 but wiki quotes it near 300..??
what is total number of squadrons the saudi air force operates


----------



## Pakistanisage

SilentNinja said:


> No my "myopic" friend, your logic is futile. Why would RSAF replace a Heavy twin engine strike aircraft like the F-15 with light single engine multirole JF-17? Genius.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Capisch" for what? Your logic is laughable !! Who would replace a heavy twin engine' aircraft with a light single engine aircraft? The JF-17 has neither the range nor the payload capacity of a F-15. Your logic would make more sense if you would have stated that RSAF should buy heavy strike aircraft like in the class of the SU-30 to supplement its F-15's if ever there is an arms embargo on Saudi.




Did I say RSAF should "replace" F-15 . If so , can you point it out where I said that. Only a genius like you would make stuff up like that. I can see you are not a Pakistani cause you argue like Indians. First fabricate what was not said and then answer the fabricated question. So you are not only a genius but also an Imposter. 




Again, you are stating that was never said. What I said was to diversify risk by adding these two types IN ADDITION TO THEIR PRESENT INVENTORY.

CAPISCH, INDIAN IMPOSTER.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mech

Pakistanisage said:


> Again, you are stating that was never said. What I said was to diversify risk by adding these two types IN ADDITION TO THEIR PRESENT INVENTORY.
> 
> CAPISCH, INDIAN IMPOSTER.



 The guy has been around for a while now....not to mention, he's a senior member with several anti-indian posts under his belt. You guys really ought to stop calling everyone who disagrees with you "indian".


----------



## Pakistanisage

Mech said:


> The guy has been around for a while now....not to mention, he's a senior member with several anti-indian posts under his belt. You guys really ought to stop calling everyone who disagrees with you "indian".





So he is a well known Indian Imposter. Why else would you come to his defence. You Indian do stick together , don't you ?

Nice strategy, come in with Pakistani flags and then bash Pakistan. Great strategy Indians. Only Indian mind can be so cunning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salvage

imho Saudia is the only country that will offer its jets,arms,ammunition,free oil and riyals to Pakistan in an event of all out war with india.
long live the ummah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mech

Pakistanisage said:


> So he is a well known Indian Imposter. Why else would you come to his defence. You Indian do stick together , don't you ?
> 
> Nice strategy, come in with Pakistani flags and then bash Pakistan. Great strategy Indians. Only Indian mind can be so cunning.


----------



## Desert Fox

Pakistanisage said:


> Did I say RSAF should "replace" F-15 . If so , can you point it out where I said that.



That is what you were implying in your previous posts genius, here i'll point that out for you since you are too blind to see it for yourself, its a pity that you don't even know what you yourself have stated.



Pakistanisage said:


> Only a *genius* like you would make stuff up like that. I can see you are not a Pakistani cause you argue like Indians. First fabricate what was not said and then answer the fabricated question. So you are not only a *genius* but also an *Imposter*.



 and now you resort to calling me a "imposter" and an indian, and am i supposed to get offended from being called a "Genius"?........... sigh, people can go to any limits these days






Pakistanisage said:


> Again, you are stating that was never said. What I said was to diversify risk by adding these two types IN ADDITION TO THEIR PRESENT INVENTORY.



First of all, you make no sense whatsoever since your just contradicting yourself, you stated in your post #177 that in case of an embargo the RSAF's F-15's will be "15 ton of mettalic junk".

*Exact Quote from your post:*


Pakistanisage said:


> *The point* my myopic friend is F-15 is a superior strike a/c *but in case of parts embargo it is a 15 ton of mettalic junk.* Having aircrafts from non western sources mitigates some of that danger, Genius.
> 
> Capisch ?



And here in your post #174 your suggesting that RSAF should induct JF-17's and J-10s for strike capability, but how does it make sense for the RSAF to induct single engine aircraft for strike role when in their doctrine/strategy they use twin engine strike aircraft like the F-15's and Tornado's who are far superior in performance then the JF-17 and J-10?

*Exact Quote from your post:*


Pakistanisage said:


> *Saudi RSAF should seriously consider both JF-17 and J-10B as part of its strike capability.* There are two powerful arguments for this strategy:
> 
> *1. It is a good idea not to put all your eggs in the same basket ( i.e. Western aircrafts ) because of the danger of Embargo from the West* in case of hostilities with ISRAEL. Always a good idea to diversify your risk.
> 
> 2. *If RSAF have a few squadrons of JF-17 and J-10B* and if ever they have a need, PAF pilots could assist in matter of few hours.
> 
> 
> Cheers



Going by your logic in case of a Arms Embargo by USA and other Western Sources the Saudi F-15's will become "15 ton of mettalic junk" so therefore the Saudis should induct single engine JF-17's (which are no where close to the capabilities of F-15 and Tornados) and J-10's, but my point is how does it make sense to induct single engine platforms for the same strike role as F-15 (as you were implying in your post #177 and post #174) when you might as well induct another twin engine strike aircraft like SU-30 from Russia?




Pakistanisage said:


> CAPISCH,



No "CAPISCH" because you don't even know what your talking about.



Pakistanisage said:


> INDIAN IMPOSTER.


call me whatever you like, i know who i am, and your only exposing your ignorance and immature behavior by resorting to personal attacks.


----------



## Mosamania

I am here to counter the belief of the extremely famous bullish*t article "paper tiger minus the tiger" and the "foreign mercenaries" article I gave u all facts here that debunks this bullish*t article.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Asslalm aircraft industries "Saudi owned and operated" is the one maintaining the f-15s and the sentries. The tornados and the typhoons are maintained by BAE saudi Arabia it already has more than 60% Saudi personnel maintaining the stuff I have spoken and had a conversation with a BAE British worker here and he told me how Saudi Arabia is not repeating it's old mistakes.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## agentny17

Mosamania said:


> We want to become the strongest country in the middle east (Israel included) to have:
> 1- More political weight.
> 2-As deterrence to any country that wants to have an adventure in Saudi land (We are surrounded with unstable states).
> 
> And in time maybe 10-20 years from now you will see what I mean.


You guys have the most political weight in the region, and i think you guys surpassed Egypt already, and it will be way more clearer if the Salafis takes control in Egypt..... But one thing you forget to realize, you guys are not a stable nation, and no matter what we see now, sooner or later you people will ask for more freedom, equality, and a whole lots of change in the political system, this alone will stop you guys from becoming the strongest country in the middle east.


----------



## Mosamania

agentny17 said:


> You guys have the most political weight in the region, and i think you guys surpassed Egypt already, and it will be way more clearer if the Salafis takes control in Egypt..... But one thing you forget to realize, you guys are not a stable nation, and no matter what we see now, sooner or later you people will ask for more freedom, equality, and a whole lots of change in the political system, this alone will stop you guys from becoming the strongest country in the middle east.



We are by far the most stable nation in the region. Evolution not revolution my friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mech

Mosamania said:


> I am here to counter the belief of the extremely famous bullish*t article "paper tiger minus the tiger" and the "foreign mercenaries" article I gave u all facts here that debunks this bullish*t article.


Then "counter" it already....all your'e doing is posting random pics....


----------



## Mosamania

Mech said:


> Then "counter" it already....all your'e doing is posting random pics....



Read my entire posts in this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## agentny17

Mosamania said:


> We are by far the most stable nation in the region. Evolution not revolution my friend.



You are 100% true about being the most stable nation in the region aside from Israel of course, but think ahead a little, to become a better/stronger country, you have to improve your education, and by just doing that, people will start to ask for their RIGHTS, that include democracy, freedom, women rights, equality, political, and religious rights and freedom, ect... you either bribe your people, feed them, and not get the proper education and not become a stronger country, or you educate your people about their rights, equality and pay for the consequences..... Look at Egypt as an example, what happened when democracy, freedom, human rights orgnization started working in Egypt ? add that we more political tv shows, more free news paprer, ect... You can't expect a true good education that won't make the people actually ask for their rights. I won't call it good education then.


----------



## Mosamania

agentny17 said:


> You are 100% true about being the most stable nation in the region aside from Israel of course, but think ahead a little, to become a better/stronger country, you have to improve your education, and by just doing that, people will start to ask for their RIGHTS, that include democracy, freedom, women rights, equality, political, and religious rights and freedom, ect... you either bribe your people, feed them, and not get the proper education and not become a stronger country, or you educate your people about their rights, equality and pay for the consequences..... Look at Egypt as an example, what happened when democracy, freedom, human rights orgnization started working in Egypt ? add that we more political tv shows, more free news paprer, ect... You can't expect a true good education that won't make the people actually ask for their rights. I won't call it good education then.



You are right about the education part and we spent some 130 billion dollars on it. We have some 120,000 Saudis learning outside for masters phds and bachelorets degrees plus the education I got is different than the one my little sisters are getting for example 6 years ago when I was in school half of what I was taught was religion but they are only getting 2 religion classes per week and English is now taught in primary school for kds as young as 9. 

The education is getting much much better now focusing on science as the primary thing to teach. Also the old system is getting abandoned where kids sit in the chair from 7 to 2 tona more American style education. However these changes are being faught by the religious clergy obviously. But we are going with it regardless.

And we like our king he is not "bribing us" he is responsible for all these changes whynmess with it??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agentny17

Mosamania said:


> You are right about the education part and we spent some 130 billion dollars on it. We have some 120,000 Saudis learning outside for masters phds and bachelorets degrees plus the education I got is different than the one my little sisters are getting for example 6 years ago when I was in school half of what I was taught was religion but they are only getting 2 religion classes per week and English is now taught in primary school for kds as young as 9.
> 
> The education is getting much much better now focusing on science as the primary thing to teach. Also the old system is getting abandoned where kids sit in the chair from 7 to 2 tona more American style education. However these changes are being faught by the religious clergy obviously. But we are going with it regardless.
> 
> And we like our king he is not "bribing us" he is responsible for all these changes whynmess with it??


Well, this is great to know, but better education is not just science as you know... i don't know so i will asume that you guys are getting a better education, add that to the Saudis studying abroad, don't you think that thye will try to apply what they learned and saw abroad in Saidi Arabia ? That include human rights, women rights, political change, political parties advirsties, religion rights, ect.. ? That alone will change a country from stable to not stable since you guys don't have the implemented political system that would allow them to change it peacefully ? Agree ? 

You like your current king, how about the next one ? What if he tries to take back all those changes ? thats my whole point, you need a political system that gives everybody limited power, and respect human rights, ect.... I am not attacking Saudi Arabia by any mean my friend, we in Egypt are the same, or might be even worse, we need a whole new system, you guys at least have the resources to educate your people, we don't.


----------



## Mosamania

agentny17 said:


> Well, this is great to know, but better education is not just science as you know... i don't know so i will asume that you guys are getting a better education, add that to the Saudis studying abroad, don't you think that thye will try to apply what they learned and saw abroad in Saidi Arabia ? That include human rights, women rights, political change, political parties advirsties, religion rights, ect.. ? That alone will change a country from stable to not stable since you guys don't have the implemented political system that would allow them to change it peacefully ? Agree ?
> 
> You like your current king, how about the next one ? What if he tries to take back all those changes ? thats my whole point, you need a political system that gives everybody limited power, and respect human rights, ect.... I am not attacking Saudi Arabia by any mean my friend, we in Egypt are the same, or might be even worse, we need a whole new system, you guys at least have the resources to educate your people, we don't.



I fear what the next king will do. But for now things are heading on the right direction why mess with it?
Saudi Arabia is not ready for "democracy" a lot of people even though extremely educated still feel obliged to support their tribe members if it really was changed ton a democracy TODAY the Otaibah tribe will take control of the government since they are numbered in the millions. So still gradually change will come. People now are no longer tribal at all however urban life changes people but still this urban life is not old enough to change people 100%. For instance tribe has absolutely no meaning in cities like Jeddah and Makkah and Madinah. And this is where most Saudis live.

I want things to continue the way they are exactly no change what so ever we are heading in the right direction and we are heading there fast. People are more open and they are more free to think and also have a voice more than ever with media and shows criticizing the government head on and tabloids "exposing princes" like if it was a European country. These things were impossible 20 years ago but not anymore. Now if I study hard enough I can become a minister a job in then past only reserved for the royalty and earlier this year the head of the ministry was taken by a normal person after the king made a prince step down from that role. I like how things are headed I don't want To mess with it at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## agentny17

Mosamania said:


> I fear what the next king will do. But for now things are heading on the right direction why mess with it?
> Saudi Arabia is not ready for "democracy" a lot of people even though extremely educated still feel obliged to support their tribe members if it really was changed ton a democracy TODAY the Otaibah tribe will take control of the government since they are numbered in the millions. So still gradually change will come. People now are no longer tribal at all however urban life changes people but still this urban life is not old enough to change people 100%. For instance tribe has absolutely no meaning in cities like Jeddah and Makkah and Madinah. And this is where most Saudis live.
> 
> I want things to continue the way they are exactly no change what so ever we are heading in the right direction and we are heading there fast. People are more open and they are more free to think and also have a voice more than ever with media and shows criticizing the government head on and tabloids "exposing princes" like if it was a European country. These things were impossible 20 years ago but not anymore. Now if I study hard enough I can become a minister a job in then past only reserved for the royalty and earlier this year the head of the ministry was taken by a normal person after the king made a prince step down from that role. I like how things are headed I don't want To mess with it at all.


Well, i hope you guys the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

agentny17 said:


> Well, i hope you guys the best.



Thanks I hope the Egypt the best as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

its a strong aurgument to go for atleast a few squardons of chinese or russian equipment..
i think RSAF should definetly consider j-10 ....

someoen pointed out the chinese dilemma..that US would nt like chinse workers/tec..i think this isnt an issue but in that casee JF-17 can be a handy option..
point is either j-10 or jf-17 wouldnot cost more than a few billion dollars..chinese stuff is 4 times cheaper than american stuff...

regarding reliability..pakistan has been using chinse stuff for 5 decades now..and our experience is that Chinese copy is usually better than original Russian equipment..because of their better modification

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

ziaulislam said:


> its a strong aurgument to go for atleast a few squardons of chinese or russian equipment..
> i think RSAF should definetly consider j-10 ....
> 
> someoen pointed out the chinese dilemma..that US would nt like chinse workers/tec..i think this isnt an issue but in that casee JF-17 can be a handy option..
> point is either j-10 or jf-17 wouldnot cost more than a few billion dollars..chinese stuff is 4 times cheaper than american stuff...
> 
> regarding reliability..pakistan has been using chinse stuff for 5 decades now..and our experience is that Chinese copy is usually better than original Russian equipment..because of their better modification



The Americans wouldn't like that. 

I'd prefer the F-15 over the J-10 any day  The US is even offering the F-15 Silent Eagle.


----------



## sqn 17

Salam guys 


how about gripens for RSAF as light multi-role aircraft at fornt bases???

---------- Post added at 02:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:08 AM ----------

mmmmmmmmm i'd like to see it in the saudi camo


----------



## Zabaniyah

sqn 17 said:


> Salam guys
> 
> 
> how about gripens for RSAF as light multi-role aircraft at fornt bases???
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:08 AM ----------
> 
> mmmmmmmmm i'd like to see it in the saudi camo



Euro-fighter is better, which they already operate. 

I think the Saudis should try to focus on acquiring a 5th generation aircraft. I find it surprising that Saudi Arabia is not a member of the JSF program.


----------



## Mosamania

Zabanya said:


> Euro-fighter is better, which they already operate.
> 
> I think the Saudis should try to focus on acquiring a 5th generation aircraft. I find it surprising that Saudi Arabia is not a member of the JSF program.



The idea is getting a cheaper plane for light strike. And I don't think we will go fifth gen American.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agentny17

Mosamania said:


> The idea is getting a cheaper plane for light strike. And I don't think we will go fifth gen American.



Why don't you guys go for the JF-17 block II then ? I really like it, and wish Egypt can go for it.. I think all Muslim nations should go for it, and that includes SA, Iran, Algeria, Egypt, and Turkey, with Pakistan of course. more money in this project means a better fighter, and it is a start for not being dependable on the West.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

agentny17 said:


> Why don't you guys go for the JF-17 block II then ? I really like it, and wish Egypt can go for it.. I think all Muslim nations should go for it, and that includes SA, Iran, Algeria, Egypt, and Turkey, with Pakistan of course. more money in this project means a better fighter, and it is a start for not being dependable on the West.



There are rumors about just that.


----------



## Mosamania

But maybe not all Aircrafts are to be for the Air Force..


----------



## agentny17

Mosamania said:


> But maybe not all Aircrafts are to be for the Air Force..


You talking about some for the Navy ?

---------- Post added at 06:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:10 PM ----------




Mosamania said:


> There are rumors about just that.



Why is everything about the JF-17 is rumors ? Same with Egypt, maybe they are waiting for something


----------



## Mosamania

agentny17 said:


> You talking about some for the Navy ?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:10 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Why is everything about the JF-17 is rumors ? Same with Egypt, maybe they are waiting for something



Well who knows what the future will unfold


----------



## Luftwaffe

Mosamania said:


> We wanted the F-35 but the us would only sell us an extremely downgraded version. And put that with the time factor and the line order then it is a bad idea to get it. What is the point of getting the f-35 if israel still holds the advantage? But with upgradedf-15s and even in more numbers and we have flown it for decades so we know it's ins and outs it is a good idea.



You negotiate your terms when you are spending billions of dollars to procure a fleet of advanced fighters, RSAF needed to be upfront bold and not settle for anything less then those westerners are/were getting. The point is you government needs to break the shackles of always being late and settling for the same old. Tell them we want this we want it to be on par with that if they agree well and good if they don't move on and settle for something better, I still take Typhoon a better choice in 2011 then those F-15s, A really premature decision on part of RSAF might involve kickbacks.

It is time to move away from F-15s and choose a generation ahead platform F-15 wasn't a right choice, you know what will happen when US offers you F-35? Isrealis will have mastered the platform already when it is in your hands as a new born this is a severe disadvantage. Remember how clinton administration refused 100 F-16s to RSAF, you government had the chance to either refuse F-15s or ask for a better platform you people were in driving seat not the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Luftwaffe said:


> You negotiate your terms when you are spending billions of dollars to procure a fleet of advanced fighters, RSAF needed to be upfront bold and not settle for anything less then those westerners are/were getting. The point is you government needs to break the shackles of always being late and settling for the same old. Tell them we want this we want it to be on par with that if they agree well and good if they don't move on and settle for something better, I still take Typhoon a better choice in 2011 then those F-15s, A really premature decision on part of RSAF might involve kickbacks.
> 
> It is time to move away from F-15s and choose a generation ahead platform F-15 wasn't a right choice, you know what will happen when US offers you F-35? Isrealis will have mastered the platform already when it is in your hands as a new born this is a severe disadvantage. Remember how clinton administration refused 100 F-16s to RSAF, you government had the chance to either refuse F-15s or ask for a better platform you people were in driving seat not the US.



wish it was that easy. you have AIPAC in the US so not even they are in the driving seat. I still hold to what I said the F-15s was a good choice even Israel is asking for more F-15s at the moment and about the 5th generation fighter our army always tried to go with the best. Maybe they know something we don't.


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> wish it was that easy. you have AIPAC in the US so not even they are in the driving seat. I still hold to what I said the F-15s was a good choice even Israel is asking for more F-15s at the moment and about the 5th generation fighter our army always tried to go with the best. Maybe they know something we don't.


Mosamia How many of your HAWK Planes are used as fighter planes and what kind of missions can they be given?


----------



## Mosamania

Zarvan said:


> Mosamia How many of your HAWK Planes are used as fighter planes and what kind of missions can they be given?



There are some 80 hawks in service mainly trainers they can be given a light strike role but are not as effective as specialized planes so mainly they are trainers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luftwaffe

Mosamania said:


> wish it was that easy. you have AIPAC in the US so not even they are in the driving seat. I still hold to what I said the F-15s was a good choice even Israel is asking for more F-15s at the moment and about the 5th generation fighter our army always tried to go with the best. Maybe they know something we don't.



Yes it is that easy when you are the one paying the other party (US), you people are in Control. 
Again even after the modernization F-15 can't compete with the high level par technological superior Typhoons. 

Israel is asking for F-15s because they can invest money into and put in 5th generation sub systems which Saudis can't do in next 10 decades. There nothing to know kickbacks is the cause of it all, verily a bad decision on part of government and RSAF.


----------



## Mosamania

Luftwaffe said:


> Yes it is that easy when you are the one paying the other party (US), you people are in Control.
> Again even after the modernization F-15 can't compete with the high level par technological superior Typhoons.
> 
> Israel is asking for F-15s because they can invest money into and put in 5th generation sub systems which Saudis can't do in next 10 decades. There nothing to know kickbacks is the cause of it all, verily a bad decision on part of government and RSAF.



You do realize the different between the roles of the typhoons and the strike eagles no??

And news flash princes no longer make the purchases so there are no "kickbacks" they are there just for show and do you really think you know better than the Saudi military officials??

And one more thing wanna bet we will be installing our own stuff on our aircrafts by 2020??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Here is an interesting piece of news I thought you guys might like:

Saudi National Guard to Acquire Advanced Fighters

*rince Miteb bin Abdullah, State Minister and Commander of the Saudi National Guard, confirmed plans to purchase advanced war planes for the security organization. 

&#8220;Our aircraft purchase plan is progressing well. We don&#8217;t face any obstacles,&#8221; he said.

Prince Miteb made this comment while attending a graduation ceremony for the infantry regiment of the Prince Turki Brigade in Khashm Al-An, near Riyadh.

He did not specify what kind of aircraft the National Guard was looking for. However, he pointed out that his organization required aircrafts with certain specifications. &#8220;It will take time as such planes will not be readily available like cars,&#8221; he pointed out.*

Interesting to note here is that the National Guard is a Russian customer while the Army is an American Customer...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> Here is an interesting piece of news I thought you guys might like:
> 
> Saudi National Guard to Acquire Advanced Fighters
> 
> *rince Miteb bin Abdullah, State Minister and Commander of the Saudi National Guard, confirmed plans to purchase advanced war planes for the security organization.
> 
> &#8220;Our aircraft purchase plan is progressing well. We don&#8217;t face any obstacles,&#8221; he said.
> 
> Prince Miteb made this comment while attending a graduation ceremony for the infantry regiment of the Prince Turki Brigade in Khashm Al-An, near Riyadh.
> 
> He did not specify what kind of aircraft the National Guard was looking for. However, he pointed out that his organization required aircrafts with certain specifications. &#8220;It will take time as such planes will not be readily available like cars,&#8221; he pointed out.*
> 
> Interesting to note here is that the National Guard is a Russian customer while the Army is an American Customer...


It means National Guard will also have their airforce


----------



## Mosamania

Zarvan said:


> It means National Guard will also have their airforce



The Rumors in the air is that it will be most probably 124 Su-35s. But I guess time will tell.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

Mosamania said:


> The Rumors in the air is that it will be most probably 124 Su-35s. But I guess time will tell.


mosamania i request to you that please work on indigenous projects like us
you even don't have submarines now Pakistan is starting qing class subs also you can also joint this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

nomi007 said:


> mosamania i request to you that please work on indigenous projects like us
> you even don't have submarines now Pakistan is starting qing class subs also you can also joint this



What indigenous products ur working on? Like Babur missiles.

Btw how many Eurofighters are inducted in SA and how many will they have in total in the future?


----------



## Mosamania

nomi007 said:


> mosamania i request to you that please work on indigenous projects like us
> you even don't have submarines now Pakistan is starting qing class subs also you can also joint this



You are right about the Submarines but Saudi crew have been sent to France and Pakistan for training so I am keeping my hope high about them.
And we are working on indigenous projects like you but I will only let time answer this question of yours I really can't say.

---------- Post added at 03:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:59 PM ----------




DelhiDareDevil said:


> What indigenous products ur working on? Like Babur missiles.
> 
> Btw how many Eurofighters are inducted in SA and how many will they have in total in the future?



I ask you all please to read what I wrote in my first couple of pages it answers most of your questions thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AUz

DelhiDareDevil said:


> What indigenous products ur working on? Like Babur missiles.



Many.You don't need to worry...just focus on your "indigenous" 3rd Gen ++ LCA (As said by YOUR *Air Chief*)  



> Btw how many Eurofighters are inducted in SA and how many will they have in total in the future?



No one is your servant here..Go and read the thread before jumping in the middle and asking these childish questions..I thought you're senior enough to know that 

Chal yar mein bta e daita hun 

24 Typhoons are inducted in RSAF currently serving in the force. . . . .

Regarding the second part of your question ...This is what *Mosamania* said :



> Saudi Arabia is looking to acquire *72 EFTyphoons with an option for 72 more *with *an original plan for 200+ Eurofighter Typhoons* guarding the Saudi sky by 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> The Rumors in the air is that it will be most probably 124 Su-35s. But I guess time will tell.


If it is true than it will be great and Saudi Arabia should also get at least 6 Submarines and 6 more Frigates


----------



## Mosamania

Zarvan said:


> If it is true than it will be great and Saudi Arabia should also get at least 6 Submarines and 6 more Frigates



We are looking to get destroyers mate not frigates

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luftwaffe

Mosamania said:


> You do realize the different between the roles of the typhoons and the strike eagles no??
> 
> And news flash princes no longer make the purchases so there are no "kickbacks" they are there just for show and do you really think you know better than the Saudi military officials??
> 
> And one more thing wanna bet we will be installing our own stuff on our aircrafts by 2020??



Yes I do realize the role of Typhoons look at the Libyan successful air strikes pretty much sums up the role of Typhoons, now you need to get over it and recognize the role of new Typhoons. 

Ofcouse you should know almost all deals involve tips and realize you too are not from RSAF. 

Finally Saudis do not have "the right stuff" that isrealis have ingenuous and close cooperation with US to be installed on their F-15s not the 5th generation sub systems are not going to be onboard saudi F-15s.


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> We are looking to get destroyers mate not frigates


Which ones details and have ever Saudi Arabia considered or thought of considering the J-10 B Plane ? for their Airforce or future Air wing of Saudi National Guard ?


----------



## Mosamania

Luftwaffe said:


> Yes I do realize the role of Typhoons look at the Libyan successful air strikes pretty much sums up the role of Typhoons, now you need to get over it and recognize the role of new Typhoons.
> 
> Ofcouse you should know almost all deals involve tips and realize you too are not from RSAF.
> 
> Finally Saudis do not have "the right stuff" that isrealis have ingenuous and close cooperation with US to be installed on their F-15s not the 5th generation sub systems are not going to be onboard saudi F-15s.



What 5th generation sub-systems are you talking about?


----------



## Mosamania

Zarvan said:


> Which ones details and have ever Saudi Arabia considered or thought of considering the J-10 B Plane ? for their Airforce or future Air wing of Saudi National Guard ?



All we know now is that the national guard is going to be a whole other army on it's own comparable to the main army for now that includes an air force tanks you name it. The national guard already bought T-90s and BMP-3s and I showed their pictures in another thread so it only makes sense that they will also get eastern planes for their air wing most probably Russian.


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> All we know now is that the national guard is going to be a whole other army on it's own comparable to the main army for now that includes an air force tanks you name it. The national guard already bought T-90s and BMP-3s and I showed their pictures in another thread so it only makes sense that they will also get eastern planes for their air wing most probably Russian.


Sir How many T-90s and Attack helicopters were ordered an have they reached Saudi Arabia I mean have they bean delivered or not ?


----------



## Mosamania

Zarvan said:


> Sir How many T-90s and Attack helicopters were ordered an have they reached Saudi Arabia I mean have they bean delivered or not ?



I don't know the exact number there are only photos of T-90s and BMP-3s and also there are orders for Mi-35s both the T-90 and the BMP-3 came with technology transfer and joint research which I find it to be the best part of the deal.

You can find information on the Internet regarding the Saudi Russian military sales but usually information of delivery is not publicized only deals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

every memeber in this forum would agree that its absoulte certain that america would ban any equipment to saudi arabia in case of Arab-israel war. in that case saudi airfoce will become useless in couple of months tot he most..what will happen if tis a long war..or two stage war..


reason why arab like american equipment is there bad experience with russian equipment..but they forget that reason wasnt russian equipment ..it was complete lack of experience or training in warfare..that Arab lacked since their creation as separate states from ottoman empire. on the other hand israel was trained by specialist in war..the British and Americans..so are by default Pakistanis and indians..
that was the reason why pakistani pilots gave excellent results with the same equipment back in 70s..

though i still say american equipment is better.

---------- Post added at 09:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 PM ----------

one last thing..
saudi arabia armed forces actually lack threat based compilation..
e.g one example is their navy even though israel is operating over 10 subs for decades..they odont even own one..
other are short range blastic missles and shields..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

ziaulislam said:


> every memeber in this forum would agree that its absoulte certain that america would ban any equipment to saudi arabia in case of Arab-israel war. in that case saudi airfoce will become useless in couple of months tot he most..what will happen if tis a long war..or two stage war..
> 
> 
> reason why arab like american equipment is there bad experience with russian equipment..but they forget that reason wasnt russian equipment ..it was complete lack of experience or training in warfare..that Arab lacked since their creation as separate states from ottoman empire. on the other hand israel was trained by specialist in war..the British and Americans..so are by default Pakistanis and indians..
> that was the reason why pakistani pilots gave excellent results with the same equipment back in 70s..
> 
> though i still say american equipment is better.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 PM ----------
> 
> one last thing..
> saudi arabia armed forces actually lack threat based compilation..
> e.g one example is their navy even though israel is operating over 10 subs for decades..they odont even own one..
> other are short range blastic missles and shields..



You are right in most of what you said..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

---------- Post added at 08:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:28 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

This vehicle marks the first Saudi made vehicle to participate in a conflict it also gave outstanding results:


----------



## Mosamania




----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

---------- Post added at 09:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:01 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

a little piece



of history:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Everybody welcome the newest edition to the Family of Aircrafts in Saudi Arabia. 

(MC-12W Liberty) 










2 came and 2 on the way. 

---------- Post added at 08:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 PM ----------

This pretty thing is a beast in intelligence gathering in the front lines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

---------- Post added at 10:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Irfan Baloch

looks like Saudi Airforce is the most powerful force of this region bar Israel of course.
did the French beg the Saudi Royal Family to buy Rafale?


----------



## Mosamania

Irfan Baloch said:


> looks like Saudi Airforce is the most powerful force of this region bar Israel of course.
> did the French beg the Saudi Royal Family to buy Rafale?



We used the rafale to force UK to give us full ToT of the Typhoon. Before we got the Typhoon there was a lot of pushing and pulling between Rafale and Typhoon and when the British agreed to all our terms and the French refused full ToT we got the Typhoon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ziaulislam

well if we look at spending saudi arabia is spending 10 times more on airforce then Israel..
most terrifying deal is th recent 30 billion deal (3 times worth of MRCA indian). I dont know that a few updates and f-15s can be so expensive..wouldnt it be better they asked for TOT of f-35 and got 200-300 of these (Japanese buying 40 worth 4.7 billion dollars)


----------



## Zabaniyah

^I don't think they'd offer the F-35 to any of the Arab states before Israel gets its hands on it. Israel is a Security Cooperative Participant in the JSF program along with Singapore. 

It is likely that the Arabs would have to wait for quite some time for a US-made 5th generation fighter platform. The EU does not have any 5th generation planes. There's no scope for any. 

Are there any chances for the Saudis to go for the Russian T-50?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Mosamania said:


> We used the rafale to force UK to give us full ToT of the Typhoon. Before we got the Typhoon there was a lot of pushing and pulling between Rafale and Typhoon and when the British agreed to all our terms and the French refused full ToT we got the Typhoon.



lol perfect

Hail to the King Baby.
when you have the leverage why not use it. there are no morals when it comes to Western dealing. they will yap all the democracy and fairness at you but then will be begging to do business when it suits them.

you already answered my second question about ToT (if there was any). thats a good step towards self reliance.

are Russians making any serious attempt to get your interest in their Su30s or Mig35s or that option is off?


----------



## Mosamania

ziaulislam said:


> well if we look at spending saudi arabia is spending 10 times more on airforce then Israel..
> most terrifying deal is th recent 30 billion deal (3 times worth of MRCA indian). I dont know that a few updates and f-15s can be so expensive..wouldnt it be better they asked for TOT of f-35 and got 200-300 of these (Japanese buying 40 worth 4.7 billion dollars)



30Billion$ not for 84 Jets only?? 

This is what the deal include: 84 F-15SA + 70 upgraded to F-15SA standard 
70 Apache Block 3 + Upgrade of all existing Apaches to Block 3 standard.
72 BlackHawk (BattleHawk) UH-60i standard plus upgrading all existing BlackHawks to that standard
36 armed Little Birds.
12 Some other helicopter forgot its name.Also armed.
Close to 20,000 Missiles of different kinds.
Close to 30,000 Bombs of different kind.
Training of 16,000 RSAF personnel.
Base equipment and other assorted equipment.

So next time I highly suggest you look into things more carefully we are not idiots buying things for very expensive money and that's it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ziaulislam

^^
its still very expensive..
i mean the f-15 deal may cost 15 billion(still high) but 70 apches and 70 black hawks...
the deal shouldnt have been above 20 billion..
plus why arent they manufactured or assembled in house ..typhoon are to assembled here why not f-15..RSAF should have gone for more typhoon if US would allow it.

lastly RSAf should atleast make bombs and missiles them self now..i dont know why so much training would be needed when RSAF is already familiarized with f-15 and apaches


----------



## Zabaniyah

$30 billion for all that equipment, upgrades and training sounds fine. Anything from the US is generally more expensive and better than anything else.


----------



## Indus Falcon

Mosamania said:


> 30Billion$ not for 84 Jets only??
> 
> This is what the deal include: 84 F-15SA + 70 upgraded to F-15SA standard
> 70 Apache Block 3 + Upgrade of all existing Apaches to Block 3 standard.
> 72 BlackHawk (BattleHawk) UH-60i standard plus upgrading all existing BlackHawks to that standard
> 36 armed Little Birds.
> 12 Some other helicopter forgot its name.Also armed.
> Close to 20,000 Missiles of different kinds.
> Close to 30,000 Bombs of different kind.
> Training of 16,000 RSAF personnel.
> Base equipment and other assorted equipment.
> 
> So next time I highly suggest you look into things more carefully we are not idiots buying things for very expensive money and that's it.



Some Details of the deal, as notified to congress back on 20th October 2010:

1)F15 - 84(new) + 70 (To be upgraded) = 154 F15SA
http://www.dsca.mil/pressreleases/36-b/2010/Saudi_Arabia_10-43.pdf

Saudi Arabia &#8211; F-15SA Aircraft
WASHINGTON, October 20, 2010 &#8211; The Defense Security Cooperation Agency notified Congress today of a possible Foreign Military Sale to the Government of Saudi Arabia of:

84 F-15SA Aircraft
170 APG-63(v)3 Active Electronically Scanned Array Radar
(AESA) radar sets
193 F-110-GE-129 Improved Performance Engines
100 M61 Vulcan Cannons
100 Link-16 Multifunctional Information Distribution
System/Low Volume Terminal (MIDS/LVT) and spares
193 LANTIRN Navigation Pods (3rd Generation-Tiger Eye)
338 Joint Helmet Mounted Cueing Systems (JHMCS)
462 AN/AVS-9 Night Vision Goggles (NVGS)
300 AIM-9X SIDEWINDER Missiles
25 Captive Air Training Missiles (CATM-9X)
25 Special Air Training Missiles (NATM-9X)
500 AIM-120C/7 Advanced Medium Range Air-to-Air
Missiles (AMRAAM)
25 AIM-120 CATMs
1,000 Dual Mode Laser/Global Positioning System (GPS)
Guided Munitions (500 lb)
1,000 Dual Mode Laser/GPS Guided Munitions (2000 lb)
1,100 GBU-24 PAVEWAY III Laser Guided Bombs (2000 lb)
1,000 GBU-31B V3 Joint Direct Attack Munitions (JDAM)
(2000 lb)
1,300 CBU-105D/B Sensor Fuzed Weapons (SFW)/Wind
Corrected Munitions Dispenser (WCMD)
50 CBU-105 Inert
1,000 MK-82 500lb General Purpose Bombs
6,000 MK-82 500lb Inert Training Bombs
2,000 MK-84 2000lb General Purpose Bombs
2,000 MK-84 2000lb Inert Training Bombs
200,000 20mm Cartridges
400,000 20mm Target Practice Cartridges
400 AGM-84 Block II HARPOON Missiles
600 AGM-88B HARM Missiles
169 Digital Electronic Warfare Systems (DEWS)
158 AN/AAQ-33 Sniper Targeting Systems
169 AN/AAS-42 Infrared Search and Track (IRST) Systems
10 DB-110 Reconnaissance Pods
462 Joint Helmet Mounted Cueing System Helmets
40 Remotely Operated Video Enhanced Receivers
(ROVER)
80 Air Combat Maneuvering Instrumentation Pods
Also included are the upgrade of the existing Royal Saudi Air Force (RSAF) fleet of seventy (70) F-15S multi-role fighters to the F-15SA configuration, the provision for CONUS-based fighter training operations for a twelve (12) F-15SA contingent, construction, refurbishments, and infrastructure improvements of several support facilities for the F-15SA in-Kingdom and/or CONUS operations, RR-188 Chaff, MJU-7/10 Flares, training munitions, Cartridge Actuated Devices/Propellant Actuated Devices, communication security, site surveys, trainers, simulators, publications and technical documentation, personnel training and training equipment, U.S. government and contractor engineering, technical, and logistical support services, and other related elements of logistical and program support. The estimated cost is $29.432 billion.
This proposed sale will enhance the foreign policy and national security objectives of the United States by strengthening our on-going strategically important relationship with the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia (KSA).
For the past twenty years the F-15 has been a cornerstone of the relationship between the U.S. Air Force (USAF) and the RSAF. The procurement of the F-15SA, the conversion of the F-15S fleet to a common configuration, and the CONUS training contingent will provide interoperability, sustained professional contacts, and common ground for training and support well into the 21st century.
The F-15SA will help deter potential aggressors by increasing Saudi&#8217;s tactical air force capability to defend KSA against regional threats. The CONUS-based contingent would improve interoperability between the USAF and the RSAF. This approach will meet Saudi&#8217;s self-defense requirements and continue to foster the long-term military-to-military relationship between the United States and the KSA. Saudi Arabia, which currently has the F-15 in its inventory, will have no difficulty absorbing the F-15SA aircraft into its armed forces.
The proposed sale of this service will not alter the basic military balance in the region.
This notice of a potential sale is required by law and does not mean the sale has been concluded.


2) Helicopters:
http://www.dsca.mil/pressreleases/36-b/2010/Saudi_Arabia_10-44.pdf

Saudi Arabia &#8211; AH-64D APACHE, UH-60M BLACKHAWK, AH-6i Light Attack, and MD-530F Light Turbine Helicopters
WASHINGTON, October 20, 2010 &#8211; The Defense Security Cooperation Agency notified Congress today of a possible Foreign Military Sale to the Government of Saudi Arabia of:
36 AH-64D Block III APACHE Helicopters (70 in total = 36 +24 + 10, see below for details)
72 UH-60M BLACKHAWK Helicopters
36 AH-6i Light Attack Helicopters
12 MD-530F Light Turbine Helicopters
243 T700-GE-701D Engines
40 Modernized Targeting Acquisition and Designation Systems/Pilot
Night Vision Sensors
20 AN/APG-78 Fire Control Radars with Radar Electronics Unit
20 AN/APR-48A Radar Frequency Interferometer
171 AN/APR-39 Radar Signal Detecting Sets
171 AN/AVR-2B Laser Warning Sets
171 AAR-57(V)3/5 Common Missile Warning Systems
318 Improved Countermeasures Dispensers
40 Wescam MX-15Di (AN/AAQ-35) Sight/Targeting Sensors
40 GAU-19/A 12.7mm (.50 caliber) Gatling Guns
108 Improved Helmet Display Sight Systems
52 30mm Automatic Weapons
18 Aircraft Ground Power Units
168 M240H Machine Guns
300 AN/AVS-9 Night Vision Goggles
421 M310 A1 Modernized Launchers
158 M299 HELLFIRE Longbow Missile Launchers
2,592 AGM-114R HELLFIRE II Missiles
1,229 AN/PRQ-7 Combat Survivor Evader Locators
4 BS-1 Enhanced Terminal Voice Switches
4 Digital Airport Surveillance Radars
4 Fixed-Base Precision Approach Radar
4 DoD Advanced Automation Service
4 Digital Voice Recording System
Also included are trainers, simulators, generators, munitions, design and construction, transportation, wheeled vehicles and organization equipment, tools and test equipment, communication equipment, Identification Friend or Foe (IFF) systems, GPS/INS, spare and repair parts, support equipment, personnel training and training equipment, publications and technical documentation, U.S. Government and contractor engineering, technical, and logistics support services, and other related elements of program support. The estimated cost is $25.6 billion.
This proposed sale will contribute to the foreign policy and national security of the United States by helping to improve the security of a friendly country which has been, and continues to be, an important force for political stability and economic progress in the Middle East.
The Saudi Arabian National Guard will use the AH-64D for its national security and protecting its borders and oil infrastructure. The proposed sale will provide for the defense of vital installations and will provide close air support for the Saudi military ground forces. This sale also will increase the Saudi National Guard&#8217;s APACHE sustainability and interoperability with the U.S. Army, the Gulf Cooperation Council countries, and other coalition forces. Saudi Arabia will have no difficulty absorbing these helicopters into its armed forces.
The proposed sale of this equipment and support will not alter the basic military balance in the region.
The prime contractors will be:
The Boeing Company Mesa, Arizona
Lockheed Martin Corporation Orlando, Florida
Sikorsky Aircraft West Palm Beach, Florida
MD Helicopters Mesa Arizona
General Electric Company Cincinnati, Ohio
Lockheed Martin Millimeter Technology Owego, New York
Longbow Limited Liability Corporation Orlando, Florida
ITT Aerospace/Communications Fort Wayne, Indiana
There are no known offset agreements proposed in connection with this potential sale.
Implementation of this proposed sale requires the assignment of approximately 900 contractor representatives and 30 U.S. Government personnel on a full time basis in Saudi Arabia for a period of 15 years. Also, this program will require multiple trips to Saudi Arabia involving U.S. government and contractor personnel to participate in annual, technical reviews, training, and one-week Program Reviews in Saudi Arabia.
There will be no adverse impact on U.S. defense readiness as a result of this proposed sale.
This notice of a potential sale is required by law and does not mean the sale has been concluded.

3) Additional Apache 64D - Block 3's (24 units)
http://www.dsca.mil/pressreleases/36-b/2010/Saudi_Arabia_10-45.pdf

Saudi Arabia &#8211; AH-64D APACHE Longbow Helicopters
WASHINGTON, October 20, 2010 &#8211; The Defense Security Cooperation Agency notified Congress today of a possible Foreign Military Sale to the Government of Saudi Arabia of:
24 AH-64D Block III APACHE Longbow Helicopters
58 T700-GE-701D Engines
27 Modernized Targeting Acquisition and Designation Systems/Pilot
Night Vision Sensors
10 AN/APG-78 Fire Control Radars with Radar Electronics Unit
(Longbow Component)
10 AN/APR-48A Radar Frequency Interferometer
27 AN/APR-39 Radar Signal Detecting Sets
27 AN/AVR-2B Laser Warning Sets
27 AAR-57(V)3/5 Common Missile Warning Systems
54 Improved Countermeasures Dispensers
28 30mm Automatic Weapons
6 Aircraft Ground Power Units
48 AN/AVS-9 Night Vision Goggles
106 M299A1 HELLFIRE Longbow Missile Launchers
24 HELLFIRE Training Missiles
1,536 AGM-114R HELLFIRE II Missiles
4,000 2.75 in 70mm Laser Guided Rockets
307 AN/PRQ-7 Combat Survivor Evader Locators
1 BS-1 Enhanced Terminal Voice Switch
1 Fixed-Base Precision Approach Radar
1 Digital Airport Surveillance Radar
1 DoD Advanced Automation Service
1 Digital Voice Recording System
Also included are trainers, simulators, generators, training munitions, design and construction, transportation, tools and test equipment, ground and air based SATCOM and line of sight communication equipment, Identification Friend or Foe (IFF) systems, GPS/INS, spare and repair parts, support equipment, personnel training and training equipment, publications and technical documentation, U.S. Government and contractor engineering, technical, and logistics support services, and other related elements of program support. The estimated cost is $3.3 billion.


4) Additional Apache 64D - Block 3's (10 units)
http://www.dsca.mil/PressReleases/36...abia_10-46.pdf

Saudi Arabia &#8211; AH-64D Longbow Helicopters, Engines and Night Vision Sensors
WASHINGTON, October 20, 2010 &#8211; The Defense Security Cooperation Agency notified Congress today of a possible Foreign Military Sale to the Government of Saudi Arabia of:
10 AH-64D Block III APACHE Longbow Helicopters
28 T700-GE-701D Engines
13 Modernized Targeting Acquisition and Designation Systems/Pilot
Night Vision Sensors
7 AN/APG-78 Fire Control Radars with Radar Electronics Unit
(Longbow Component)
7 AN/APR-48A Radar Frequency Interferometer
13 AN/APR-39 Radar Signal Detecting Sets
13 AN/AVR-2B Laser Warning Sets
13 AAR-57(V)3/5 Common Missile Warning Systems
26 Improved Countermeasures Dispensers
26 Improved Helmet Display Sight Systems
14 30mm Automatic Weapons
6 Aircraft Ground Power Units
14 AN/AVS-9 Night Vision Goggles
640 AGM-114R HELLFIRE II Missiles
2,000 2.75 in 70mm Laser Guided Rockets
307 AN/PRQ-7 Combat Survivor Evader Locators
1 BS-1 Enhanced Terminal Voice Switch
1 Fixed-Base Precision Approach Radar
1 Digital Airport Surveillance Radar
1 DoD Advanced Automation Service
1 Digital Voice Recording System
Also included are trainers, simulators, generators, training munitions, design and construction, transportation, tools and test equipment, ground and air based SATCOM and line of sight communication equipment, Identification Friend or Foe (IFF) systems, GPS/INS, spare and repair parts, support equipment, personnel training and training equipment, publications and technical documentation, U.S. Government and contractor engineering, technical, and logistics support services, and other related elements of program support. The estimated cost is $2.223 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tihamah

ziaulislam said:


> ^^
> lastly RSAf should atleast make bombs and missiles them self now..i dont know why so much training would be needed when RSAF is already familiarized with f-15 and apaches



I agree with you, but you should understand these descisions are made by the political leadership, normal Saudi Arabian citizens have no influence over it unfortunately.

---------- Post added at 10:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 PM ----------




Zabaniya said:


> $30 billion for all that equipment, upgrades and training sounds fine. Anything from the US is generally more expensive and better than anything else.



you are correct, it is well known US technology is way superior in general and US weapons proved to be very effective and superior in battles as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

Post Self Deleted


----------



## Indus Falcon

Details of the helicopter order:

1)	Saudi Arabian Royal Guard:
10 AH-64D Block III APACHE Longbow Helicopters
The estimated cost is $2.223 billion

http://www.dsca.mil/PressReleases/36-b/2010/Saudi_Arabia_10-46.pdf

2)	Royal Saudi Land Forces:
24 AH-64D Block III APACHE Longbow Helicopters
The estimated cost is US$3.3bn

http://www.dsca.mil/PressReleases/36-b/2010/Saudi_Arabia_10-45.pdf

3)	Saudi Arabian National Guard

36 AH-64D Block III APACHE Helicopters 
72 UH-60M BLACKHAWK Helicopters 
36 AH-6i Light Attack Helicopters 
12 MD-530F Light Turbine Helicopters

The estimated cost is $25.6 billion.

http://www.dsca.mil/PressReleases/36-b/2010/Saudi_Arabia_10-44.pdf


----------



## ziaulislam

^^^
wow thats expenisve deal but apaches are expensive ..it seems that an apache cost approx 90 million..more than an expected cost of Russian stealth aircraft

but again the sauid have 200 billion dollars of oil money pouring in..where else are they going to spend it..its not like they are investing in other countries like Norwegians are doing


----------



## Indus Falcon

ziaulislam said:


> ^^^
> wow thats expenisve deal but apaches are expensive ..it seems that an apache cost approx 90 million..more than an expected cost of Russian stealth aircraft
> 
> but again the sauid have 200 billion dollars of oil money pouring in..where else are they going to spend it..its not like they are investing in other countries like Norwegians are doing



Sir, I think the cost per aircraft is *US$44.46m* including spare parts and training.

2.223bn+ 3.3bn + 25.6bn = 31.123bn /70 = $44.46m

Secondly despite the American jobs being saved, it's not easy getting state of the art hardware. You do have to pay extra per unit or spend more on associated equipment / ammo to get stuff like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

glad pilots are safe

Saudi, French jets collide during joint exercise - Arab News


----------



## Mosamania

The F15C/Ds still has a lot to offer it is a shame we are putting them out of service.


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> The F15C/Ds still has a lot to offer it is a shame we are putting them out of service.


Why are you putting them out of service are you not getting them upgraded ?


----------



## Mosamania

Zarvan said:


> Why are you putting them out of service are you not getting them upgraded ?



The S is getting upgraded to SA. C/Ds I dont know what will happen to them but they won't remain in service for long.


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> The S is getting upgraded to SA. C/Ds I dont know what will happen to them but they won't remain in service for long.


Than which plane will replace them and when and how much fighters planes will you have than ?


----------



## Mosamania

Zarvan said:


> Than which plane will replace them and when and how much fighters planes will you have than ?



I don't understand exactly what our air force has on mind really. They are replacing the F-5s with Typhoons. They are replacing the F-15S with F-15SA and increasing it's number. But what will replace the Tornadoes?? Those will be out of service as well. And what will replace the F-15C/Ds?? Meaning the AirForce is not yet done buying. Also right now we are like the only air force in the region without UAVs or any news of buying any. I know there is some sort of UAV program going on they already done researching and testing indigenous engines for it.

---------- Post added at 12:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:28 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> I don't understand exactly what our air force has on mind really. They are replacing the F-5s with Typhoons. They are replacing the F-15S with F-15SA and increasing it's number. But what will replace the Tornadoes?? Those will be out of service as well. And what will replace the F-15C/Ds?? Meaning the AirForce is not yet done buying. Also right now we are like the only air force in the region without UAVs or any news of buying any. I know there is some sort of UAV program going on they already done researching and testing indigenous engines for it.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:28 PM ----------



Than you should hope and pray that they must be doing something or it can be a total disaster if they don't do anything


----------



## Mosamania

Zarvan said:


> Than you should hope and pray that they must be doing something or it can be a total disaster if they don't do anything



They have been working on it for years now. I am sure at least some prototypes are done. These pictures are 3 years old. we will have to wait and see I guess until they unveil them at one point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

Abu Nasar said:


> Sir, I think the cost per aircraft is *US$44.46m* including spare parts and training.
> 
> 2.223bn+ 3.3bn + 25.6bn = 31.123bn /70 = $44.46m
> 
> Secondly despite the American jobs being saved, it's not easy getting state of the art hardware. You do have to pay extra per unit or spend more on associated equipment / ammo to get stuff like this.



honestly do the maths again u missed a decimal!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SyedF

Abu Nasar said:


> Sir, I think the cost per aircraft is *US$44.46m* including spare parts and training.
> 
> 2.223bn+ 3.3bn + 25.6bn = 31.123bn /70 = $44.46m
> 
> Secondly despite the American jobs being saved, it's not easy getting state of the art hardware. You do have to pay extra per unit or spend more on associated equipment / ammo to get stuff like this.



Sirjee, I think you overlooked the 72 Black hawks, 36 little birds, 12 MD530F plus the associated, ammo+spare parts+training+ accessories in the following notification:

http://www.dsca.mil/PressReleases/36-b/2010/Saudi_Arabia_10-44.pdf

I'm trying to ultimately arrive at the per unit cost but with all these above items thrown in, its quite a daunting task! The prices for a lot of these items is simply not available on the net.


----------



## ziaulislam

SyedF said:


> Sirjee, I think you overlooked the 72 Black hawks, 36 little birds, 12 MD530F plus the associated, ammo+spare parts+training+ accessories in the following notification:
> 
> http://www.dsca.mil/PressReleases/36-b/2010/Saudi_Arabia_10-44.pdf
> 
> I'm trying to ultimately arrive at the per unit cost but with all these above items thrown in, its quite a daunting task! The prices for a lot of these items is simply not available on the net.


well what i am saying that even if we consider everything its too high

there hasnt been any indication of pricing detail but i read somewhere that 22.5 billion was suppose to be for 70 f-15s and the upgrades and upgrades. this puts the price at near 200 million 

in nutshell its time saudi give up american equipment and diversity their sources and abilities by doing joint ventures and TOT.
i am pretty sure they can get 5th gen product if they do a joint venture or buy it from the Chinese or russians. it has to be noted that Saudi arabia
has immense influence in the world due to oil power and his influence among the Muslim countries

what i want to point out that would the saudi with over 2 crore population be buying military equipment for ever when countries much smaller with much less resources are moving towards self sufficiency. The UAE has performed better in this area


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> They have been working on it for years now. I am sure at least some prototypes are done. These pictures are 3 years old. we will have to wait and see I guess until they unveil them at one point.


I am talking about the replacement for F-15 and Tornadoes they should order alternate planes first before retiring some old planes


----------



## Mosamania

ziaulislam said:


> well what i am saying that even if we consider everything its too high
> 
> there hasnt been any indication of pricing detail but i read somewhere that 22.5 billion was suppose to be for 70 f-15s and the upgrades and upgrades. this puts the price at near 200 million
> 
> in nutshell its time saudi give up american equipment and diversity their sources and abilities by doing joint ventures and TOT.
> i am pretty sure they can get 5th gen product if they do a joint venture or buy it from the Chinese or russians. it has to be noted that Saudi arabia
> has immense influence in the world due to oil power and his influence among the Muslim countries
> 
> what i want to point out that would the saudi with over 2 crore population be buying military equipment for ever when countries much smaller with much less resources are moving towards self sufficiency. The UAE has performed better in this area



The entire deal is worth 29.4 Billion dollars. Including everything. The difference between us and the UAE is that UAE does not care about the indigenous population getting the info or not. the UAE basically buys foreign companies and lets them work on its soil from business point of view this is very good but not serve what it is intended. on the other hand we are getting our own population educated so the science is preserved. In other words on the long run we are gaining the real advantages while this is not the case for the UAE. 

And when you say 70 F-15s it just shows how much you know about the deal. You didn't even bother to follow it through and read it carefully. Which means before making judgements go read about it first. 

And yes I knew that was the point you are trying to make "Don't buy American" Even though all your info is wrong and you are clearly just blabing and blabing. Make a serious read on it from multiple sources as I have then let's discuss it like knowledgeable individuals.
Really "Stupid rich Saudis herp derp blargh blargh" is getting very very old.

---------- Post added at 07:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:05 AM ----------




Zarvan said:


> I am talking about the replacement for F-15 and Tornadoes they should order alternate planes first before retiring some old planes



We will see what will happen. the F-15 C/Ds got re hauled in 2010 so it can still serve for some time we will see how things play out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SyedF

ziaulislam said:


> well what i am saying that even if we consider everything its too high
> 
> there hasnt been any indication of pricing detail but i read somewhere that 22.5 billion was suppose to be for 70 f-15s and the upgrades and upgrades. this puts the price at near 200 million
> 
> in nutshell its time saudi give up american equipment and diversity their sources and abilities by doing joint ventures and TOT.
> i am pretty sure they can get 5th gen product if they do a joint venture or buy it from the Chinese or russians. it has to be noted that Saudi arabia
> has immense influence in the world due to oil power and his influence among the Muslim countries
> 
> what i want to point out that would the saudi with over 2 crore population be buying military equipment for ever when countries much smaller with much less resources are moving towards self sufficiency. The UAE has performed better in this area



Sir, the thing is as per the following DSCA notification the cost for 84 (new) + 70 (upgrades) + Ammo + Spares + Training + Infrastructure = $29.432billion

So to arrive at the per unit cost is quite difficult in my opinion.

Secondly as to what the UAE did was quite similar too!! They paid through their nose for the Block 60. 

The F-15's being bought by the Saudis aren't donkeys in a thoroughbred race, in fact they are the most advanced F15's that can be exported and are much better than the existing F15K & slightly better than the F15SG. 

Secondly, as someone said previously on this thread, when you buy state of the art equipemnt form the Americans you do have to pay a premium for it, it wont be the same price the US tax payers pay for their equipment. This is why Pakistan gets tier 2 equipment like the Blk 52 instead of the Blk 60! 






http://www.dsca.mil/pressreleases/36-b/2010/Saudi_Arabia_10-43.pdf


----------



## Mosamania

Storm shadow:





Meteor missile:





Iris-T:


----------



## Tshering22

Mosamania said:


> No there are no Russian birds as of now.



I don't think you should try getting them either. As such there is too much diversity in RSAF. We had this problem in the 80s-- IAF was like a zoo of different jets. Just focus on homogenizing the fleet at your end; most air forces including us are trying to narrow down to 2-3 different varieties of jets. 

Correct me if I am wrong, but this is the current RSAF inventory:

- F-15SA
- F-16 Desert Falcon
- Panavia Tornado
- Eurofighter Typhoon
- F-5

There are also talks of getting Rafales in. That would only complicate the fleet management of RSAF. Money may not be issue for you folks but I think stick to Typhoons and F-15 latest variants now once you phase out F-5s, Tornados and older F-16s.


----------



## ziaulislam

SyedF said:


> Sir, the thing is as per the following DSCA notification the cost for 84 (new) + 70 (upgrades) + Ammo + Spares + Training + Infrastructure = $29.432billion
> 
> So to arrive at the per unit cost is quite difficult in my opinion.
> 
> Secondly as to what the UAE did was quite similar too!! They paid through their nose for the Block 60.
> 
> The F-15's being bought by the Saudis aren't donkeys in a thoroughbred race, in fact they are the most advanced F15's that can be exported and are much better than the existing F15K & slightly better than the F15SG.
> 
> Secondly, as someone said previously on this thread, when you buy state of the art equipemnt form the Americans you do have to pay a premium for it, it wont be the same price the US tax payers pay for their equipment. This is why Pakistan gets tier 2 equipment like the Blk 52 instead of the Blk 60! http://www.dsca.mil/pressreleases/36-b/2010/Saudi_Arabia_10-43.pdf





true, very true..its hard to get to per unit price, but its a fairly well calculated estimate..t what i am saying that saudi arabia being such a massive imprter of weapons should get into full joint ventures and try to get independent..
typhoon deal which with all training and armaments cost approximately 8 billion with full TOT is close to a good deal, similarly if you see the indian MRCA with 40% reinvestment promise is an excellent deal..

in comparison to that the deal seem to be extremely over paid..

mi-17 is 4 times cheaper than black hawk even it being much reliable and widely used plateform..
Saudi forces earlier inked a deal of 77 choppers for worth of 1.3 billion only.
same deal with US would cost billions..

why we went for f-16 was that we had apparently no other choice however today aviation industry is much more open to choices

---------- Post added at 03:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:30 PM ----------

and RSAF doesnt uses F-16s and have retired most of F-5s

i think bst option was to get the typhoons with more involvement in the core of the project

---------- Post added at 03:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:31 PM ----------

and RSAF doesnt uses F-16s and have retired most of F-5s

i think bst option was to get the typhoons with more involvement in the core of the project


----------



## Mosamania

Tshering22 said:


> I don't think you should try getting them either. As such there is too much diversity in RSAF. We had this problem in the 80s-- IAF was like a zoo of different jets. Just focus on homogenizing the fleet at your end; most air forces including us are trying to narrow down to 2-3 different varieties of jets.
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong, but this is the current RSAF inventory:
> 
> - F-15SA
> - F-16 Desert Falcon
> - Panavia Tornado
> - Eurofighter Typhoon
> - F-5
> 
> There are also talks of getting Rafales in. That would only complicate the fleet management of RSAF. Money may not be issue for you folks but I think stick to Typhoons and F-15 latest variants now once you phase out F-5s, Tornados and older F-16s.



we have no F-16s other GCC air forces do.
F-15SA
EF-2000
Tornado

F-5 phasing out of service being replaced by Typhoons. trust me its not a zoo. if we get anymore jets it will be for the navy and the Army/SANG which will have their own managements.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> we have no F-16s other GCC air forces do.
> F-15SA
> EF-2000
> Tornado
> 
> F-5 phasing out of service being replaced by Typhoons. trust me its not a zoo. if we get anymore jets it will be for the navy and the Army/SANG which will have their own managements.


The amont of deadly missiles on Euro makes it really a deadly machine for the enemies of Saudi Arabia but Saudi Should buy and get more fighter planes in far great numbers than already have and they should get them with TOT as well as improve the training of their soldiers


----------



## Mosamania

Zarvan said:


> The amont of deadly missiles on Euro makes it really a deadly machine for the enemies of Saudi Arabia but Saudi Should buy and get more fighter planes in far great numbers than already have and they should get them with TOT as well as improve the training of their soldiers



a lot of ToT happened lately. also this whole Saudis are lazy and stupid thing is really really annoying.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SyedF

Mosamania said:


> a lot of ToT happened* lately*. also this whole Saudis are lazy and stupid thing is really really annoying.



After an year or two (max) you will see a dramatic shift in policy, as well as ToT


----------



## Mosamania

SyedF said:


> &#1610;&#1575; &#1571;&#1582;&#1610; &#1607;&#1608; &#1610;&#1578;&#1581;&#1583;&#1579; &#1593;&#1606; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1581; &#1575;&#1604;&#1580;&#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1603;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610; &#1575;&#1604;&#1591;&#1610;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1587;&#1578;&#1602;&#1601; &#1583;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1609; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576; &#1604;&#1603;&#1605;



&#1575;&#1602;&#1604;&#1603; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1607; &#1605;&#1575; &#1575;&#1581;&#1583; &#1585;&#1575;&#1581; &#1610;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601; &#1580;&#1606;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;. &#1605;&#1575; &#1585;&#1575;&#1581; &#1610;&#1608;&#1602;&#1601; &#1580;&#1606;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1575; &#1575;&#1606;&#1601;&#1587;&#1606;&#1575;. &#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1593; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1606;&#1578;&#1583;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1593;&#1601;&#1606; &#1584;&#1575;.

---------- Post added at 12:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 AM ----------

Pictures of RSAF in Red Flag 2012:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alienoz_TR

Nice pictures, Mosamania.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Mosamania said:


> a lot of ToT happened lately. also this whole Saudis are lazy and stupid thing is really really annoying.




very impressive and job well done.
hats off for the turn around from where there were pilots from Pakistan flying your aircrafts to a point where you have TOT and your pilots have the latest weapons that the money can buy
as for the lazy slurs, rise above such nonsense and dont even acknowledge them.

if there are isues with people making ofeensive comments them report them and try to keep the medium English. haters dont last long here so you wont have to worry for long.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

---------- Post added at 12:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

Some Old pics for BAE Hawk trainers:





















Old Pics:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

---------- Post added at 12:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:44 AM ----------

Some new Typhoon Pics:











---------- Post added at 12:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:45 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

great picture did not knew saudia had women engineers


----------



## Al Bhatti

Mosamania said:


>



  

"It is absolutely imperative that we work with the Costa Rican Department of Biological Preserves to establish a set of rules for the preservation and isolation of that island. These creatures require our absence to survive, not our help. And if we could only step aside and trust in nature, life will find a way."

Jurassic park quote slightly amended by me (copy rights violated ) "It is absolutely imperative that we work for the preservation of Islamic values and traditions. And if we could only step aside and trust in nature, life will find a way."

To all those who say the the women are not given their rights in KSA and are just considered household "item" this quote is for them "if we could only step aside and trust in nature, life will find a way."

With the traditional, Islamic rules and regulation, females find their way through in accordance with the religion and traditions to work where they want to and as per their ambitions.


----------



## TrMhMt

Can women work there like this ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

TrMhMt said:


> Can women work there like this ??



Surprise Surprise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

TrMhMt said:


> Can women work there like this ??




good question 

seems like the hint is in the picture

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Very special pic from Red Flag:


----------



## TrMhMt

Mosamania said:


> Surprise Surprise



Yes, i must admit it, i am surprised but also felt happy. 

This is very good indeed bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## K-Xeroid

Wow! Man , Really Glad to see Arabia has come too far in such a short time...Get going...Keep it up...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

Mosamania said:


> Surprise Surprise


 



Mosamania said:


>



No pilot will ever dare to harrass her, guess why?

If he does and she gets annoyed she will just remove couple of bolts from his plane while pretending to do some checks and rest will be in news.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tshering22

One thing's for sure; no one is going to be invading Saudi Arabia for sure with all those weapons. As long as the enemy is not Israel (which technically isn't apart from palestinian support), Saudi is in good hands right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Amazing new pic from redflag:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

More RSAF pics from red flag:
























---------- Post added at 06:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:40 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

F-22 flown by Saudi pilot Abdulrahman Al-Shamrani (Info from Saudi defense forum)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## untitled

Mosamania said:


> F-22 flown by Saudi pilot Abdulrahman Al-Shamrani (Info from Saudi defense forum)



How come I see no chase planes around him


----------



## Mosamania

Saudi Saeqah Training Omani Paratroopers:















---------- Post added at 01:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:30 PM ----------

It is good to see our forces have become teachers from being students for a long time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Mosamania said:


>


 
are these Saudi Navy helicopters?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

GHOST RIDER said:


> are these Saudi Navy helicopters?



Yeah these belong to the Navy. But in the Houthi Conflict as you can see they were leased to the Land forces because our Apaches were not enough. Here is a video of cougar during an operation:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

GHOST RIDER said:


> are these Saudi Navy helicopters?



Yeah these belong to the Navy. But in the Houthi Conflict as you can see they were leased to the Land forces because our Apaches were not enough. Here is a video of cougar during an operation:


----------



## Super Falcon

nice blend of US and russian weapons only one thing is missing SU 37 and S-400 maku KSA more invincible


----------



## Najam Khan

Mosamania,

I have a friend who is serving as an engineer in RSAF since past 3years. According to his views, RSAF has non-strict attitude and relaxed laws towards maintaining aircraft spares databases. Smaller components are added/removed without following proper file entry methods. 

Presence of great amount of spares and ever-green logistic chain has made things very easy for RSAF operators, my question is how you see administration related shortcomings in a real world combat scenario?

PS: BTW, very informative thread.


----------



## Mosamania

Najam Khan said:


> Mosamania,
> 
> I have a friend who is serving as an engineer in RSAF since past 3years. According to his views, RSAF has non-strict attitude and relaxed laws towards maintaining aircraft spares databases. Smaller components are added/removed without following proper file entry methods.
> 
> Presence of great amount of spares and ever-green logistic chain has made things very easy for RSAF operators, my question is how you see administration related shortcomings in a real world combat scenario?
> 
> PS: BTW, very informative thread.



That is to be expected from our government really. They won't fix anything until something goes seriously wrong for instance they won't put a car light until an intersection gets a traffic accidents or make a street's pedestrian lane until someone gets hit by a car and so on. I just hope they wise up from the "if something works why fix it" attitude before they are forced to deal with it in war time.


----------



## Mosamania

AKM Assault Rifle replaces M4 as the standard rifle of Saudi Special Forces:






Special Forces Load out:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

New RSAF Pictures







---------- Post added at 01:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:34 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Awesome Helmet ^ 






---------- Post added at 01:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:40 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

---------- Post added at 01:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:41 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

---------- Post added at 01:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:45 PM ----------











---------- Post added at 01:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:46 PM ----------

Rare picture:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania




----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Mosa nice pics 

here is one pic I wanted to share




*Saudi Strike Eagle blurring the skyline over Nellis. Callsign 'Tiger*'




I also like this Saudi helmet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

Mosamania said:


>


i have noted 2 points all this disscussion that
1 is you still don't have uavs and indigenous project.
2 is that what iwill you do when israel violates yours airspace
will you hit them or you are with israel


----------



## Mosamania

nomi007 said:


> i have noted 2 points all this disscussion that
> 1 is you still don't have uavs and indigenous project.
> 2 is that what iwill you do when israel violates yours airspace
> will you hit them or you are with israel



There are UAV programs already:





Also its engine is indigenous:






And sure keep believing Iranian propaganda they do wonders for the brain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Here is a more mature Engine:


----------



## sarthak

It's all very impressive, but a 11% gdp military expenditure is too much. There are much better ways this money can be spent.


----------



## Pak_Sher

sarthak said:


> It's all very impressive, but a 11% gdp military expenditure is too much. There are much better ways this money can be spent.



Why don't you recommend something? 11% is still better than India's 20%. The amount of money India spend's directly, indirectly and on space research on ISRO and other agencies is a lot more than 11%.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sarthak

Pak_Sher said:


> Why don't you recommend something? 11% is still better than India's 20%. The amount of money India spend's directly, indirectly and on space research on ISRO and other agencies is a lot more than 11%.



Either you are totally dumb , or you are smoking something that is really good. India's defence budget is 2.8% of GDP ,equal to pakistan's, but since our economy is much larger than pakistan's, the total monetary value is much more as compared to yours.
List of countries by military expenditures - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

ISRO's budget is 1.45 billion , 3% that of NASA. The only reason it's so successful i guess is because the people working there are much smarter than people working at your SUPARCO
Indian Space Research Organisation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
ISRO's budget is just three per cent of that of NASA - Times Of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## badgeman70

where did you get these charts with squadron info? i collect saudi air force badges and this is a great reference to getting them and what base they are from.


----------



## shree835

GHOST RIDER said:


> Mosa nice pics
> 
> here is one pic I wanted to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Saudi Strike Eagle blurring the skyline over Nellis. Callsign 'Tiger*'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also like this Saudi helmet



Good to See you like lot of Saudi things...  ..Hey Chicha..Change your location ...That is going to be destroyed by your own pakistani ...


----------



## nomi007

Mosamania said:


> There are UAV programs already:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also its engine is indigenous:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And sure keep believing Iranian propaganda they do wonders for the brain.


but dear your air force still lack of uavs
what you did in 1981 when israeli violate your airspace and hit iraq


----------



## The SC

sarthak said:


> Either you are totally dumb , or you are smoking something that is really good. India's defence budget is 2.8% of GDP ,equal to pakistan's, but since our economy is much larger than pakistan's, the total monetary value is much more as compared to yours.
> List of countries by military expenditures - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ISRO's budget is 1.45 billion , 3% that of NASA. The only reason it's so successful i guess is because the people working there are much smarter than people working at your SUPARCO
> Indian Space Research Organisation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ISRO's budget is just three per cent of that of NASA - Times Of India



You should say: ISRO's budget is 1.45 billion , 3% that of NASA. The only reason it's so successful i guess is because the people working there are much smarter than people working at your NASA than.

You are talking about something and comparing with something else, this only shows how your mind is twisted.
And If a Saudi tells you that you have a military budget of more than 20% of your GDP than you should trust him, SA has first hand knowledge of Indian Affairs through The Indian workforce in SA.


----------



## Mosamania

nomi007 said:


> but dear your air force still lack of uavs
> what you did in 1981 when israeli violate your airspace and hit iraq



in 1981 our armed forced sucked. They really really sucked. We had practically no Air defense even. We were the ones paying for the Iraqi Nuclear program how can we be the ones who help destroy it?? 

in fact after this incident the same year we had "Royal Air Defense Force" Became a separate part of the Armed Forces after it was part of the Air Force.


----------



## badgeman70

who posted these pages? i would like to see all the base patches as i am trying to get them all.


----------



## Mosamania

badgeman70 said:


> who posted these pages? i would like to see all the base patches as i am trying to get them all.



That would be me.


----------



## Mosamania

Finally found the Full English version of RSAF training in red flag back in 2010:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tihamah

Mosamania said:


> in 1981 our armed forced sucked. They really really sucked. We had practically no Air defense even. We were the ones paying for the Iraqi Nuclear program how can we be the ones who help destroy it??
> 
> in fact after this incident the same year we had "Royal Air Defense Force" Became a separate part of the Armed Forces after it was part of the Air Force.



I don't know how come you repeat israeli propoganda, it is well known for every one that israelis flew over jordan to iraq and finished the job there, King Hussien of jordan is well known agent who have been dealing with the israelis since the 60's he even in 1973 tried to warn the israelis of the possible attack time from egypt & syria and did not participate in the war though he claimed west bank is part of jordan.

He agreed with the israelis to allow them use jordan airspace and any way it would be hard for jordan to intercept Israeli superior jets, not to mention why would israelis will fly among hostile longer territory when they can cross jordan 15 minutes in friendly territory.

i can't beleive some people are falling for this the same as with Israelis will attack iran from saudi air space, while they have iraq and jordan already under thier armpit and geographically more suitable to use (shorter distance).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

---------- Post added at 06:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:36 PM ----------

From Anatolian Eagle exercise:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania




----------



## cabatli_53

Saudi Airforce is ordering the latest tech aircrafts from Europe-USA but I think Saudi AF and industry has to invest some money on armaments and electronics/avionics as well. Domestic armaments on those aircrafts would spread more fear around...


----------



## Mosamania

cabatli_53 said:


> Saudi Airforce is ordering the latest tech aircrafts from Europe-USA but I think Saudi AF and industry has to invest some money on armaments and electronics/avionics as well. Domestic armaments on those aircrafts would spread more fear around...



I totally agree with you there.


----------



## pakistanshows

Look no further for Talk Shows in Pakistan with Express, Sama, Duniya, Geo News Live; Watch Live Pakistan TV Programs only on PakistanShow.com. Gigantic Collection in all politics and Funny Programs like Azizi, Khabarnak, Merey Mutabiq, Aj Kamran Khan Ke Sath, Frontline etc.


----------



## Nishan_101

So does Saudi Arabia interested in any future local or joint development of Basic, Intermediate, Advanced Jet Trainers as well as in JV of Transport Aircraft like CN-295s and A-400Ms...


----------



## badgeman70

mosamania;
please help me find those pages with the bases and squadrons. i have been searching but have not found anything yet.


----------



## GHOST RIDER

badgeman70 said:


> mosamania;
> please help me find those pages with the bases and squadrons. i have been searching but have not found anything yet.



http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...air-force-now-future-complete-analysis-4.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...air-force-now-future-complete-analysis-5.html


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Paratroopers school in Taif:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IbnAlwaled

Coincidentally while I was scrolling through the pictures, I had "Requiem For A Dream" playing in the background. Epic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

How many tanks does Saudi Arabia have in total and which variants?


----------



## Desert Fox

Mosamania said:


> AKM Assault Rifle replaces M4 as the standard rifle of Saudi Special Forces:



Is it a upgraded variant of the AK-47? 

Does Saudi produce it in house?

Was the license of production procured from Russia?

How good is it compared to M4?


----------



## POST_HUMAN_WAR

Desert Fox said:


> How many tanks does Saudi Arabia have in total and which variants?



they have approximately 1,300 tanks 

-300 M1A2 Abrams

-60 M1A2S Abrams

-460 M60 Pattons

-240 Leopard 2 

-AMX 30 320

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania




----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

@ *Mosa* - Yaar, is the RSAF going to shift any of the production facilities of some of the Air-Craft they fly to Saudi Arabia any time soon ? I mean, if I'm not mistake, when India choose Rafael for her MMRCA it involved a TOT with a substantial number of the air crafts being manufactured in India; does Saudi Arabia have a similar agreement for the Eurofighter or is it going to go for any such acquisition (as a package..TOT and the sort) in the near future ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania




----------



## Mosamania




----------



## Armstrong

POST_HUMAN_WAR said:


> they have approximately 1,300 tanks
> 
> -300 M1A2 Abrams
> 
> -60 M1A2S Abrams
> 
> -*460 M60 Pattons*
> 
> -240 Leopard 2
> 
> -AMX 30 320



Are the M60s upgraded to SABRA standard or something its equivalent ! And does French, German and American tanks make for a logistical nightmare !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Armstrong said:


> Are the M60s upgraded to SABRA standard or something its equivalent ! And does French, German and American tanks make for a logistical nightmare !



The M60s have been indigenously upgraded with Saudi equipment but they haven't released what are the equipment or what is the upgrade program called. I will post pictures of the upgrade soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Armstrong said:


> *Mosa* - Yaar, is the RSAF going to shift any of the production facilities of some of the Air-Craft they fly to Saudi Arabia any time soon ? I mean, if I'm not mistake, when India choose Rafael for her MMRCA it involved a TOT with a substantial number of the air crafts being manufactured in India; does Saudi Arabia have a similar agreement for the Eurofighter or is it going to go for any such acquisition (as a package..TOT and the sort) in the near future ?



http://www.defence.pk/forums/military-forum/132464-saudifighter-typhoon.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

The M60 upgrade:









The Saudi made equipment:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Mosamania said:


> http://www.defence.pk/forums/military-forum/132464-saudifighter-typhoon.html



Thanks, yaar ! One more question : Any indication of Saudi Arabia entering into JVs with countries like Turkey, Indonesia or China for their indigenous 4.5th to 5th Generation Air-Craft, developments ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Mosamania said:


>



Is that a Baktar Shikan ? Or some other ATGM system ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Armstrong said:


> Is that a Baktar Shikan ? Or some other ATGM system ?



I don't know. Air Force and fighter planes are my area of expertise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Armstrong said:


> Thanks, yaar ! One more question : Any indication of Saudi Arabia entering into JVs with countries like Turkey, Indonesia or China for their indigenous 4.5th to 5th Generation Air-Craft, developments ?



Nope no news on that yet. But expect a new wave of Fighter Jets news to Saudi Arabia soon. The SANG wants an Air Arm and the Navy wants an Air Arms as well. The Land Forces are looking for CAS specialized jets to operate as well. And the Air Force wants a replacement to the Tornadoes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

Armstrong said:


> Is that a Baktar Shikan ? Or some other ATGM system ?




*BGM-71 TOW*



















BGM-71 TOW - YouTube

TOW vs. T-72 .

TOW Weapon System, Wireless - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Saudi Arabia should increase its Fighter Planes to 1000 with 300 Stealth Planes by 2025 and also better training for their pilots


----------



## Zarvan

POST_HUMAN_WAR said:


> they have approximately 1,300 tanks
> 
> -300 M1A2 Abrams
> 
> -60 M1A2S Abrams
> 
> -460 M60 Pattons
> 
> -240 Leopard 2
> 
> -AMX 30 320


 
Saudi Arabia should get some more Lethal Tanks and also Armed Vehicles and Artillery and also number of Army should be around 250000


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hulk

Have they pilots to fly their aircrafts or they still need external help like Pakistan?


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

indianrabbit said:


> Have they pilots to fly their aircrafts or they still need external help like Pakistan?



All RSAF are flown by Auto-Pilot

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania




----------



## Mosamania

Base under fire drill:


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Algeria signs an agreement for Saudi Arabia to train Algerian soldiers in Artillery deployment:


----------



## Rafi

Mosamania said:


> Algeria signs an agreement for Saudi Arabia to train Algerian soldiers in Artillery deployment:



Very impressive Mosa, Godspeed brother.


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shanipisces2002

pfft just u lot got oil u can buy rich toys do i really need to be impressed :p
though i have to say unfortunately u lot are only arrogant nothing else !!!!
also another thing TREAT PEOPLES equally !!!


----------



## Mosamania

looooooooooooooooool

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

shanipisces2002 said:


> pfft just u lot got oil u can buy rich toys do i really need to be impressed :p
> though i have to say unfortunately u lot are only arrogant nothing else !!!!
> also another thing TREAT PEOPLES equally !!!



It's okay let it out. ventilation is the first step to Psychotherapy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IbnAlwaled

Mosamania said:


> Finally found the Full English version of RSAF training in red flag back in 2010:


That's it my brother will join the air force whether he likes it or not

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Is it a joke?


----------



## Mosamania

Aeronaut said:


> Is it a joke?



Yep.

.......


----------



## Arabian Legend

nice work mate keep them coming. 

kindly don't response to whoever wants to drill this beautiful work.


----------



## Talha Khan Abid

Sir the Saudi gear looks very impressive. Does your Army have any Chinese equipment?

Compared to Iran, Saudi Arabia is much good.


----------



## Mosamania

Mi dong tu long said:


> Sir the Saudi gear looks very impressive. Does your Army have any Chinese equipment?
> 
> Compared to Iran, Saudi Arabia is much good.





















However your username suggests that you have a troll account. Never the less I answered your question.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> However your username suggests that you have a troll account. Never the less I answered your question.


Saudi Arabia is getting 200 Leapoard Tanks that is really very good and what is the number of exact Saraqa force in your Army and Army planning to train it all other soldiers on the same level or at least close to them ?


----------



## The SC

salman108 said:


> Simply love the Tornadoes, I have a lot of respect for these planes.
> 
> I hope Saudi Airforce can mix some Soviet / Russian experience in the pot soon.
> Offer the best of both worlds.



The British Tornadoes were bought by SA when the American congress refused to sell it the F-15 a much potent air superiority and multi role fighter aircraft.
See the numbers of tornadoes downed in Iraq!
So it is not a second to none but a painful alternative to the then and probably still (apart from the Iranian F-14 Tomcat) the best of them all in its role obviously.


----------



## The SC

Mosamania said:


> Integrating new aircrafts is difficult especially if they are from a source the Air Force is not used to, They would have to be upgraded drastically to give it the ability to carry the munition which that particular air force have stock piled and also for joint communications etc. which would take a serious amount of both time and cash.
> 
> as for the Rafale I see why we opted for the Typhoon instead since the EF-2000 is more Air-to-air than it is Air-to-ground. Because in the Air-to-ground aspect we already have two very capable aircrafts which do this job perfectly well.
> 
> But it is possible however.




Why not a joint venture on the sophisticated Pakistani new aircraft JF-17 like Egypt wants to do, at least there will be one airplane fully made in SA with own specs and components, it might be a very good "light" fighter aircraft like KSA needs and the price will be awesome, so SA can pay for other systems it needs -like the Leopard MBT- with those savings, and help Pakistan and Egypt at the same time.


----------



## Hyde

How did I miss such a beautiful thread

Making it sticky for now!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Jade said:


> I always wonder what will happen to Saudi once its oil reserves are over.



Saudi Arabia&#8217;s recently established King Abdullah City of Atomic and Renewable Energy (KA CARE) are working to build an entire city that produces zero Co2 emissions by only using an energy mix of nuclear power and other renewable sources. This complex and sizeable new nuclear project is by far the region&#8217;s largest, with an individual* budget of over $350 billion to secure 16 new nuclear units.*

Saudi Gazette - MENA region plans $400b new nuclear projects


----------



## Arabian Legend

RSAF & PAF

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Al Bhatti

Let us today bump all threads related to Arabs for moving them to the sub-forum


----------



## Arabian Legend

Al Bhatti said:


> Let us today bump all threads related to Arabs for moving them to the sub-forum



HAHA you got me thinking homei


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mosamania

Very recent images if Saudi Hawks in Al-Khobr summer festival Tuesday 6/17:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

aerial 'tafheet'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

I feel so proud and strong when I see SAF...Alhamdolilah...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> aerial 'tafheet'



That's why you should be scared of Saudis in a dog fight


----------



## Ahmed_Vohra

I am just wondering how much powerful would be union of Muslim militaries like that of NATO? Just imagine Pakistan, KSA, Iran, Turkey, Egypt! All of them together!


----------



## The SC

5 million + active troops in the Muslim world
30000+ active MBTs+ tens of thousands of others in reserves
50000+ active IFVs, APCs etc
ballistic missiles, cruise missiles, helicopter carriers, surface and subsurface vessels in very high numbers.

Nuclear bombs, chemical weapons, biological weapons, FAE.


----------



## ihealugo

KSA and turkey air force 
Iran missiles (our soldiers, 4 million active + 10-20 million reserve(basij) ) 
pakistan nukes 
ksa,iran and turkey navy .
egypt ground forces 
if we were united we could kick the a$$ of the world

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

*Anatolian Eagle 2012*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

RSAF exercise (Europe 2012)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Mosa can you summarize what kind of up-gradations will be carried out on existing Saudi F-15's?


----------



## Mosamania

mafiya said:


> Mosa can you summarize what kind of up-gradations will be carried out on existing Saudi F-15's?



New AESA radar, New EW systems including the systems used on the Growler,Fly-by-Wire system, Two additional wing weapon hardpoints to increase the payload from 11Tons to 13 Tons. New Fuselage system to increase Range and loiter time, New radar absorbent coatings, Improved situational awareness systems, And few other things that I can't think of right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bratva

Mosamania said:


> New AESA radar, New EW systems including the systems used on the Growler,Fly-by-Wire system, Two additional wing weapon hardpoints to increase the payload from 11Tons to 13 Tons. New Fuselage system to increase Range and loiter time, New radar absorbent coatings, Improved situational awareness systems, And few other things that I can't think of right now.



New Engine?


----------



## Mosamania

mafiya said:


> New Engine?



Engines: Boeing will equip the F-15SA with General Electric made F-110- GE-129 engines, instead of the 'traditional' Pratt&Whitney F100-PW-220 series engines. Besides technical and performance differences, the GE engine can immediately be recognized by its different jet exhaust nacelles.







Electronic Warfare: Instead of the TEWS used in the Strike Eagle, the F-15SA will feature a digital electronic warfare system (developed by BAE Systems), dubbed as DEWS. DEWS was developed by leveraging F-22 and F-35 EW program results and replaces 4 legacy systems of the Strike Eagle. It is fully digital (hence its name) and works in close integration with wideband RF systems, including the AN/APG-63(v)3 AESA radar, giving the jet a very sharp edge in the electronic warfare arena.

DEWS offers full quadrant detection and response control, containing aft receiving antennas on top of the tails, aft RF transmitters and antennas built in the tailbooms, forward RF transmitters and antennas built in the leading edge of the wing roots, forward receiving antennas built in the wingtips and a low band Rx knife antenna placed on the underbelly of the jet below the cockpit. DEWS includes a digital RWR, digital jamming transmitter, ICS and an interference cancellation system. According to Boeing, the system will enables the F-15SA to jam enemy radars while its own radar and RWR continues to operate.


Radar: It is arguably the most important difference between the F-15E and F-15SA models. The F-15SA will be equipped with the APG-63(V)3 radar, the newest of the ultramodern AESA line developed by Raytheon.






Cockpit: Not much is known about cockpit differences. It's certain that Boeing will integrate the Joint Helmet Mounted Cueing System (JHMCS) into the system. The cockpit interior lighting will be compatible with night vision goggles ( NVG's). Together with the JHMCS capability, display systems will be compatible with AIM-9X Sidewinder and AIM-120C AMRAAM air-to-air missiles.

Sensors: The F-15SA will use the top-notch Sniper XR targeting pod. The targeting pod will be attached under a new 3rd generation FLIR sensor which Boeing calls as "Tiger Eyes". This pod will give the F-15SA IRST capabilities in air-to-air engagements. Note that "Tiger Eyes" is also in service with the F-15K Slam Eagle version, as it is seen on the image below.






Communication: Not really a difference, since the Strike Eagle is also capable to carry, but the F-15SA will be equipped with the Fighter Data Link ( FDL).

Recce Pod: The F-15SA will use Goodrich's DB-110 reconnaissance pod. This is a digital, real-time, tactical reconnaissance system designed to capture images in day or night, using electro-optical sensor technology. The pod can transmit images via datalink to the ground in real time. The DB-110 can be operated autonomously, by the pod's reconnaissance management system. Imagery is viewed on the F-15SA's cockpit video display, enabling the pilot to verify targets and conduct tasks such as battle damage assessment. This system allows the pilot increased flexibility over current fielded systems.






Weapons: The F-15SA will be compatible with Paveway III LGB's and with the "J-series" range of weapons. It will carry the AGM-84 Block II HARPOON anti-ship missile.

F-15E.info: Strike Eagle reference and resources - F-15E.info - F-15SA Differences

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mosamania




----------



## Bratva

Mosamania said:


> *Electronic Warfare: Instead of the TEWS used in the Strike Eagle, the F-15SA will feature a digital electronic warfare system (developed by BAE Systems), dubbed as DEWS. DEWS was developed by leveraging F-22 and F-35 EW program results and replaces 4 legacy systems of the Strike Eagle. It is fully digital (hence its name) and works in close integration with wideband RF systems, including the AN/APG-63(v)3 AESA radar, giving the jet a very sharp edge in the electronic warfare arena.
> *
> DEWS offers full quadrant detection and response control, containing aft receiving antennas on top of the tails, aft RF transmitters and antennas built in the tailbooms, forward RF transmitters and antennas built in the leading edge of the wing roots, forward receiving antennas built in the wingtips and a low band Rx knife antenna placed on the underbelly of the jet below the cockpit. DEWS includes a digital RWR, digital jamming transmitter, ICS and an interference cancellation system. *According to Boeing, the system will enables the F-15SA to jam enemy radars while its own radar and RWR continues to operate.
> *



IS DFRM the part of DEWS system?



> Digital Radio Frequency Memory (DRFM) is an electronic method for digitally capturing and retransmitting RF signal. DRFMs are typically used in radar jamming,



Mosa, Haven't Saudi Airforce considered or evaluated F-16? What if instead of buying more F-15SA, Saudi AF purchased F-16's?


----------



## Mosamania

The long awaited thread on something that doesn't get much attention nor is it something which has much info on the internet. This is a Thread on:

*Royal Saudi Naval Forces (RSNF)*





First: Frigates:

There is currently two classes of Frigates serving in the Royal Saudi Navy:

1- Al-Riyadh Class Frigates:

Al Riyadh class frigates are modified versions of the La Fayette class frigate (built by DCN, Lorient), have a fully loaded displacement of 4,725 tons, are armed with eight MBDA Exocet MM40 Block II surface-to-surface missiles, two eight-cell Sylver vertical launch systems for the Eurosam (MBDA and Thales) Aster 15 surface-to-air missile, the main gun is the Oto Melara 76/62 Super Rapid, there are four 533mm aft torpedo tubes. The ships are armed with the DCNS F17 heavyweight anti-submarine torpedo.

There is currently a Total of 3 Frigates of this class in service with the RSNF:









Stealth features have been included in the design to reduce the radar cross section and infrared, acoustic and electromagnetic signatures.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Cherokee

India Saudi Naval Exercise in Arabian Sea would be Awesome . Post some more pics of your Naval Machines Bro


----------



## Mosamania

2- Al-Madina Class Frigates:

Al Madinah class frigates ships based in the Red Sea, built in France (Arsenal de Marine, Lorient (French Government Dockyard) and CNIM, La Seyne) in mid 1980s, full load displacement of 2,610 tons,armed with 8 Otomat SSM, 1 8-cell Crotale SAM (26 missiles total), 1 100mm/44 DP, 2 40 mm AA, 4 torpedo tubes, aft helicopter deck and hangar; 1 Dauphin helicopter.

There is a total of 4 of this class in service of RSNF:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## explorer9

It seems that Saudi Arabia does not possess submarines in its Naval Fleet for the reason that of shallow water in the red sea? But you have great access to other GCC countries and IMO, this is the right time induct few Subs in your Naval inventory.


----------



## Mosamania

Second: Corvettes:

Badr class corvettes, based in the Persian Gulf, full load displacement of1,038 tons,armament of 8 Harpoon SSM, 1 76 mm OTO DP, 1 20 mm Phalanx CIWS, 2 20 mm, 1 81 mm mortar, 2 40 mm grenade launchers, 2 triple 12.75 inch torpedo tubes.

4 Badr Class Corvette is in Service of the RSNF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

what about the new procurement??
it was said that Saudi Arab was look for new destroyers, probably the British Type 45 destroyers or the Arleigh Burke class destroyer from US? any news?

considering how much influence US have over Saudi Arabia, i think they will go for Arleigh Burke class destroyer most probably.

regards!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Third: Missile Boats:

Al Sadiq class patrol boats , full load displacement of 495 tons, armed with4 Harpoon SSM, 1 76 mm OTO, 1 20 mm Phalanx CIWS, 2 20 mm, 1 81 mm mortar, 2 40 mm grenade launchers, 2 triple 12.75 inch torpedo tubes.

A total of 9 is in service with the RSNF





Fourth: Minehunters:

Sandown class minehunters , full load displacement of 480 tons:

A total of 4 is in service of the RSNF.












[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

nice pics musa... do post pics of ur naval special forces..


----------



## Mosamania

Fifth: Support Vessels:

Boraida class small replishment oilers (modified Durance type replenishment ships), with a helicopter deck aft and hangars for 2 helicopters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Al-Riyadh class frigates are definitely KSA's flagships
they are a beast and must be an awesome sight. they are stealthy, armed to teeth and pretty much cover all round roles. what about their self defence system? are they armed with Goalkeeper or some French version of ship defence?










Badr class corvettes have (Phalanx ) system installed in the rear side though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Sixth: Helicopters:

There are two types of Helicopters in service of the RSNF. 

1- 12 AS532 SC Cougar:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

2- 24 AS565 SA Dauphin Helicopters:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

Seventh: Saudi Made Tug Boats:

2 of which is in service while another 2 is under construction (Built in Al-Zamil NavalWarfare Industries Complex):

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania

An Unknown number of Eraf 13 and Eraf 14 fast attack boats:


















Will continue later covering Marines and Seals.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The_Sidewinder

Nice thread. Keep posting.


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> An Unknown number of Eraf 13 and Eraf 14 fast attack boats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will continue later covering Marines and Seals.


Also post pictures of expected future Frigates and Destroyers and Submarines and other Missiles and other stuff


----------



## Ottoman-Turk

isnt there any subs atm? in inventory.


----------



## Mosamania

Ottoman-Turk said:


> isnt there any subs atm? in inventory.



No there aren't any. However we do have trained Submarine crews who trained in France, Malaysia and Pakistan. But at the moment there is no RSNF Submarines as of yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Now I will cover the Saudi Marines.

The Saudi Marine force's last count was in 1991 and they stood at 3000 soldiers then. Considering that Marines have been the main recruiter in the Navy for the past 20 years it is safe to assume that the number has risen dramatically since then with a Russian Magazine estimate of about 18,000 soldiers.


----------



## Mosamania

Main APC for the Saudi Marines is the BMR-600. Interesting to note here is that the BMR-600 is being Manufactured under license in ERAF Marines factory. A total of 300 BMR-600 have been manufactured in KSA so far for the Saudi marines:














During Manufacturing:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

Saudi Made electronic equipment that was utilized inside the BMR-600:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

The Saudi Navy's Special Forces are called "The Human Frogs":

Saudi Human Frogs wing:


----------



## Mosamania




----------



## mehmeTcc

Mosamania said:


> No there aren't any. However we do have trained Submarine crews who trained in France, Malaysia and Pakistan. But at the moment there is no RSNF Submarines as of yet.



What about German subs? We can construct them for you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

mehmeTcc said:


> What about German subs? We can construct them for you?



They are giving us a headache over 800 Tanks. I think they will self-Combust if we asked for Subs  . Most likely French Subs though.


----------



## mehmeTcc

Mosamania said:


> They are giving us a headache over 800 Tanks. I think they will self-Combust if we asked for Subs  . Most likely French Subs though.



Jokes aside, there can be many areas we can cooperate with Saudi Navy; MRTP series, new joint projects like TF-100&2000, joint production of Milgems etc...

SSM is in money shortage, they are desperately looking for international partners for risk-sharing partners.


----------



## Mosamania

mehmeTcc said:


> Jokes aside, there can be many areas we can cooperate with Saudi Navy; MRTP series, new joint projects like TF-100&2000, joint production of Milgems etc...
> 
> SSM is in money shortage, they are desperately looking for international partners for risk-sharing partners.



Lockheed & Martin invested about 2 Billion $ in a Saudi Shipbuilding company and promised full ToT for that. So I am interested in what will come out of it soon. Not to mention another Saudi shipbuilding company have unveiled plans to build Frigates and Corvette for the navy and that designing for that have started early this year. I am looking forward to what they have to offer as well.

http://www.lockheedmartin.com/us/ne...anuary/0131hq-saudia-arabia-industry-day.html
http://www.lockheedmartin.com/us/news/press-releases/2012/january/0130hq-KACST.html
http://www.aawsat.com/details.asp?issueno=11700&article=587683


----------



## SajeevJino

AUz said:


> Thats pretty good !
> 
> *300+ hours on Eurofighter Typhoons, Tornado(s) and F-15 S.E (s) and then training exercises with PAF,TuAF and EAF etc*
> 
> Also, PAF trainers train the Saudi Pilots (Americans and British too) ...All these facts indicate that may be we seriously *underestimate* RSAF !




they have too much of oil...so no surprise there..?


----------



## Mosamania

Pilot major Abdulaziz Al-Shareef:




Pilot Major Musa Al-Faifi:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania




----------



## Mosamania




----------



## Mosamania




----------



## Mosamania




----------



## Mosamania

Home made Experimental Engine:


----------



## Mosamania




----------



## Mosamania

http://dc236.*******.com/img/nMNWA4T2/s7/0.3988230416982217/BFG_3318_2.JPG


----------



## Mosamania

MRTT Air-refueling tanker being delivered to RSAF:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakindia

leave saudi airforce, there's no future of any airforces...coz' all the oil and gas bought from saudi will get finished LOL:JK


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Hey musa, can you post more pics of RSAF Tornados?


----------



## Mosamania

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Hey musa, can you post more pics of RSAF Tornados?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Mosamania said:


>



I find the tornado very sexy.... its a beautiful bird.


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Mosamania said:


>





Mosamania said:


>



Beautiful pictures man!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania




----------



## Mosamania

Some Saudi air force badges:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Mosa,has RSAF bought or asked for any F-15 silent eagles?


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

CN-235M in bomber role load out:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania




----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakindia

how is the eurofighter??...can it compete with rafale....just want to know,....


----------



## Kompromat

Have all F-5s been retired ?


----------



## Mosamania

Aeronaut said:


> Have all F-5s been retired ?



No the recon role RE-5 is still in service:

























24 of these Aircrafts is still in service with the RSAF.



pakindia said:


> how is the eurofighter??...can it compete with rafale....just want to know,....



The Eurofighter Typhoon is a better Air-Air platform that its French counterpart. And this discussion can go on and on and on as it is one of the most discussed topics in the history of Defense forums. You are welcome to Google "Rafale vs Typhoon" and read the volumes worth of topics written in this subject.

Electronics warfare (Jamming, decoy, hacking, SIGINT, etc.) Aircraft RE-3A:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Such a majestic air-force...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Safriz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

*Mosamania's guide to Saudi Special Forces​*

Okay as I have ventured through the internet I have noticed most people confuse Interior ministry special forces and Military Special Forces and for that I am starting this guide to further elaborate for PDF members and the internet community at large what is what and who is who in the Saudi Special Forces system.

*First: Land Forces Special Forces:*

Royal Saudi Land Forces (RSLF) Special Forces are subdivided into these categories:

*1- Infiltration and Special Missions Forces:*
They wear an orange sand color uniform and deep grey mountain warfare uniforms and here are a few pictures for them.

























In previous uniform:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

*Infiltration and Special Missions standard gear*










*Snipers Camouflage: * There are a few sets of Camouflage employed by the Special Forces Snipers (Sharpshooters) According to battlefield terrain:

Mountain Camouflage:













Forrest Camouflage:





Desert Camouflage:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

*2- Airborne Special Operations (Commandos):*

Standard gear:














Night Operations Standard Gear:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

*Saudi Special Forces Standard Training Gear:*

Saudi Special Forces standard training gear includes full body sensors for every soldier to monitor their movements and send its data to training command to further enhance the training quality of Saudi Special Forces in a soldier to soldier level. Every small move is recorded and then sent to training command for analyzing and then sent back to commanding officers regarding each soldier to tackle all possible short comings in the individual soldier including reload speed, aim, shoulder position, etc..










------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

*Second: Interior Ministry Special Forces.*

*1:Special Duties and Missions Force:*

During the 2003-2006 Anti Al-Qaeda operations in Saudi Arabia the Interior Ministry's Anti-Terror Forces have seen extensive combat of which it has scored tremendous success in all of its operations:

As I noticed these guys are often mistaken for the Military Special Forces in the internet which I find something that must be corrected:


































As you can see they were a Navy Deep Blue color for a uniform a standard for interior ministry Police/SWAT teams. That should have been enough to counter the confusion but I guess I had to clarify none the less.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

They are the ones who hold parades. The military has a rule of never holding parades:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

*2- The Emergency Force:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

*3- Peace and Protection Force:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

Some of the Military Special Forces Equipment:

A UAV and an Unknown Unmanned Helicopter:





Unmanned Boat:









A fighting Robot:





*Border Guards newly Established Special Forces unit:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

Some Pictures of Land Forces Special Forces:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

Mosamania said:


> Some of the Military Special Forces Equipment:
> 
> A UAV and an Unknown Unmanned Helicopter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unmanned Boat:



Mosa can you give details on these guys? I have a couple of junior Commandos friends. What is their role and 'title'? I only knew about them and Interior Ministry until you pointed others out. Sorry for my lack of knowledge.

Thanks.


----------



## Mosamania

Last Hope said:


> Mosa can you give details on these guys? I have a couple of junior Commandos friends. What is their role and 'title'? I only knew about them and Interior Ministry until you pointed others out. Sorry for my lack of knowledge.
> 
> Thanks.



These guys are Saiqah not Special Forces. These guys have a similar role to SSG.


----------



## Grand-Vizier

Saudi army still use AK47?


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> These guys are Saiqah not Special Forces. These guys have a similar role to SSG.


In Future all saudi Soldiers other than Special Forces will be trained like Saiqah Forces or not ?


----------



## Rusty

Don't they get hot under all the gear?


----------



## Al Bhatti

Rusty said:


> Don't they get hot under all the gear?



The heat in the hearts to serve the country and protect it against any evil is more hotter than the heat of the weather

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Xestan

Grand-Vizier said:


> Saudi army still use AK47?



Many Armies, even SF still uses different versions of AK-47s, even SSG uses newer versions of Ak-47s, it's one of their favourite weapons.

Anyways, on topic, Mossa, I heard Saudi Special Forces are coming to Pakistan for training, do you have any info.?


----------



## Arabian Legend




----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

Saudi C-130s, the squadron that flew everywhere (4th transportation Squadron).

United states 1996:





Sudan 1986:





UK 2005:





UK 2004:





Western Germany June 28th 1978:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Belgium 2007:






Germany 2008:






Western Germany 1986:






Germany 1990:





Germany 2000:






Ireland June 25th 1975:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania




----------



## Mosamania




----------



## Irfan Baloch

Mosamania said:


>



Smartest Saudi Arab solider I have seen so far

Subhan-Allah.. the guy is oozing with grace, professionalism and confidence


----------



## Mosamania

Branches of The Saudi Land Forces:






Clockwise:

1- Transportation Corps.
2- Maintenance Corps.
3- Engineers Corps.
4- Land Forces Air Wing.
5- Infantry Corps.
6- Armored Corps.
7- Paratroopers and Special Mission Corps.
8- Artillery Corps.
9- Signal Corps.
10- Logistics and Ordnance Corps.
11- Military Police.


----------



## datalibdaz

Good to see so much equipment with Saudi. Always happy to see a militarily strong Muslim state.. Btw does Saudi have an army to run these latest equipment or are they just show pieces..


----------



## Arabian Legend

datalibdaz said:


> Good to see so much equipment with Saudi. Always happy to see a militarily strong Muslim state.. Btw does Saudi have an army to run these latest equipment or are they just show pieces..



yes saudi arabian army operate all of the military equipment.


----------



## Mosamania

Paratroopers mission load outs:

A Saeqah paratrooper load out:





Tactical Mission load out:





Oxygen assisted high altitude tactical insertion mission Load Out:


----------



## Bratva

Mosa, which special forces took part in last year war with Houthi? or was it regular troops?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

mafiya said:


> Mosa, which special forces took part in last year war with Houthi? or was it regular troops?



It was mostly regular troops but Airborne special operations saw the most action out of the special forces branches. Infiltration and Special Missions carried out a key operation though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

Mosamania said:


> It was mostly regular troops but Airborne special operations saw the most action out of the special forces branches. Infiltration and Special Missions carried out a key operation though.


 
I know a C-130 pilot who was really angry and pissed off with his routine duty over the Yemen border during war. Had lots to day.


----------



## Mosamania

*Royal Saudi Air Force becomes largest international operator of F110 engines*







The Royal Saudi Air Force (RSAF) has ordered 193 F110-GE-129E engines to power 84 new twin-engine Boeing F-15SA aircraft. With the order the RSAF becomes the largest operator of F110 engines other than the U.S. government. This follows earlier RSAF orders for 156 engines to power 71 re-engined F-15S aircraft.

The agreement calls for deliveries to start next year. In selecting the GE engine, the RSAF cited the F110's high performance, safety and reliability and the successful operation of their current F110-powered F-15 fleet.

"We are thrilled to continue to support the Royal Saudi Air Force by providing engines to power its expanding F-15 fleet," said Jean Lydon-Rodgers, vice president and general manager, Military Systems Operation at GE Aviation. "The ongoing demand for our F110 engine is a testament to the value of its upgraded technology and will keep the production line open for years to come."

These engines incorporate GE's new 6,000 Total Accumulated Cycles (TAC) configuration, which enables unmatched benefits of fleet flexibility and cost-effective operation. The United States Air Force (USAF) has approved the -129 for 6,000 TACs for both F-15 (F110-GE-129E) and F-16 (F110-GE-129D) applications. With these engines, the interval for scheduled engine visits increases from 4,300 TACS to 6,000 TACs, representing a 40% reduction in scheduled maintenance costs. 

The Saudi engines also feature Service Life Extension (SLEP) hardware, which includes highly successful three-dimensional aerodynamic (3D aero) technology plus upgrades to the combustor and high-pressure turbine. The enhancements help provide up to a 25 percent improvement in cost-per-flying hour, a significant time-on-wing increase, and elimination of special inspections.

More than 3,000 F110 engines have been ordered worldwide since initial selection by the USAF in 1984, making it the best-selling engine for Lockheed Martin F-16C/D fighter jets. In addition to the USAF, 12 international forces fly F110-powered aircraft. The F110 powers 60% of the international F-15 aircraft.

Royal Saudi Air Force becomes largest international operator of F110 engines | GE Aircraft Engines (GEAC) | AMEinfo.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

^^ sorry boss I just opened a new thread carrying same news. I should have checked this thread first.


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MuslimConscript

Is This data of the Royal Saudi Land Forces Small Arms Inventory Valid?

Handguns
Common Name: Browning HP
Calibre: 9×19mm 
Origin: Fabrique Nationale dArmes de Guerre SA (FN), Herstal, Belgium.
Use: Armed forces: general service. In use with national guard.

Common Name: Glock 17
Calibre: 9×19mm 
Origin: Glock GmbH, Deutsch-Wagram, Austria.
Use: Armed forces: special service. In use with Royal Guards.

Common Name: P7M13
Calibre: 9×19mm 
Origin: Heckler & Koch GmbH, Oberndorf, Germany.
Use: ??? forces: ??? service. 

Common Name: P9S
Calibre: 9×19mm 
Origin: Heckler & Koch GmbH (H&K), Oberndorf, Germany.
Use: Police forces: limited service. 

Common Name: Model 59
Calibre: 9×19mm 
Origin: Smith & Wesson (S&W), Springfield, USA. 
Use: Police forces: limited service. 500 acquired in 1978. In use with ministry of interior.

Common Name: Colt Police Positive
Calibre: 9×29mmR 
Origin: Colts Manufacturing Corp, Hartford, USA. 
Use: Police forces: ??? service. 1,000+ acquired in 1966-1967. In use with Public Security Forces.

Common Name: Model 10 Militay & Police
Calibre: 9×29mmR 
Origin: Smith & Wesson (S&W), Springfield, USA. 
Use: Armed forces: ??? service. 75,500+ acquired between 1968-1983. In use with national guard.
Police forces: ??? service. 13,750+ acquired in 1976-1978. In use with Special Security Forces.

Common Name: M1911A1
Calibre: 11.43×23mm
Origin: Colt's Manufacturing Co Inc, Hartford, USA.
Use: Armed forces: general service. 6,300 acquired before 1974. OBSOLETE.

Submachine Guns and Personal Defence Weapons
Common Name: P90
Calibre: 5.7×28mm 
Origin: Fabrique Nationale SA (FN), Herstal, Belgium.
Use: Armed forces: special service. 
Details: Reflex sight.

Common Name: Mod 12
Calibre: 9×19mm 
Origin: Pietro Beretta SpA, Gardone Val Trompia, Italy. 
Use: Police forces: general service (1972-). 40,000 acquired in 1972. In use with Public Security Forces.
Details: Folding stock. 

Common Name: MP5A2
Calibre: 9×19mm 
Origin: Heckler & Koch GmbH (H&K), Oberndorf, Germany; Royal Small Arms Factory (RSAF), Enfield, England (licensed); Al-Khardj Arsenal, Al-Khardj (licensed).
Use: Armed forces: general service. 
Police forces: special service.

Common Name: MP5A3
Calibre: 9×19mm 
Origin: Heckler & Koch GmbH (H&K), Oberndorf, Germany; Royal Small Arms Factory (RSAF), Enfield, England (licensed); Al-Khardj Arsenal, Al-Khardj (licensed).
Use: Armed forces: general service. 
Police forces: special service.
Details: Retractable stock. 

Common Name: MP5K
Calibre: 9×19mm 
Origin: Heckler & Koch GmbH (H&K), Oberndorf, Germany; Royal Small Arms Factory (RSAF), Enfield, England (licensed).
Use: Armed forces: special service. 
Police forces: special service.
Details: No stock. 

Common Name: MP5SD3
Calibre: 9×19mm 
Origin: Heckler & Koch GmbH (H&K), Oberndorf, Germany; Royal Small Arms Factory (RSAF), Enfield, England (licensed).
Use: Armed forces: special service. 
Details: Integral sound suppressor. Retractable stock. 

Common Name: MP5SD6
Calibre: 9×19mm 
Origin: Heckler & Koch GmbH (H&K), Oberndorf, Germany.
Use: Police forces: special service.
Details: Fires semiautomatic, 3-round bursts, and full automatic. Integral sound suppressor. Retractable stock. 

Common Name: MAC-10
Calibre: 9×19mm 
Origin: Military Armaments Corp. (MAC), ???, USA.
Use: ???
Details: Retractable stock.

Common Name: Mark 4 (L2A3)
Calibre: 9×19mm 
Origin: Sterling Armaments Co., Dagenham, England.
Use: Armed forces: special service. In use with navy.
Details: Folding stock. 

Common Name: Mark 5 (L34A1)
Calibre: 9×19mm 
Origin: Sterling Armaments Co., Dagenham, England.
Use: Armed forces: special service (1984-). In use with national guard.
Details: Integral sound suppressor. Folding stock. 

Common Name: MPi 69
Calibre: 9×19mm 
Origin: Steyr-Daimler-Puch GmbH, Steyr, Austria.
Use: ???
Details: Retractable stock.

Rifles
Common Name: AR-15A2 R701 (M16A2)
Calibre: 5.56×45mm 
Origin: Colts Manufacturing Co Inc, Hartford, USA.
Use: Armed forces: ??? service. 

Common Name: CAR-15A3 R977 (M4A1)
Calibre: 5.56×45mm 
Origin: Colts Manufacturing Co Inc, Hartford, USA.
Use: Armed forces: ??? service. 
Details: Carbine with 368mm barrel. Retractable stock. MIL-STD-1913 sight rail.

Common Name: AUG A1 
Calibre: 5.56×45mm 
Origin: Steyr-Mannlicher GmbH, Steyr, Austria. 
Use: Armed forces: general service (1980-). 50,000+ acquired.
Details: 1.5× sight.

Common Name: AKM (M63)
Calibre: 7.62×39mm 
Origin: ROMARM, Bucharest, Romania (licensed).
Use: Police forces: general service. 

Common Name: AKMS (M65)
Calibre: 7.62×39mm 
Origin: ROMARM, Bucharest, Romania (licensed).
Use: Police forces: general service. 
Details: Folding stock.

Common Name: AW
Calibre: 7.62×51mm 
Origin: Accuracy International Ltd, Portsmouth, England.
Use: Armed forces: ??? service.
Details: Schmidt & Bender 3-12× scope.

Common Name: CETME C
Calibre: 7.62×51mm 
Origin: Empresa Nacional de Industrias Militares Santa Bárbara, Oviedo, Spain.
Use: Armed forces: limited service (1980-). OBSOLESCENT.

Common Name: FAL-50-00
Calibre: 7.62×51mm 
Origin: Fabrique Nationale dArmes de Guerre SA (FN), Herstal, Belgium.
Use: Armed forces: reserve service. OBSOLETE. 

Common Name: G3A3
Calibre: 7.62×51mm 
Origin: Heckler & Koch GmbH (H&K), Oberndorf, Germany; Royal Small Arms Factory (RSAF), Enfield, England (licensed); Al-Khardj Arsenal, Al-Khardj (licensed).
Use: Armed forces: general service (1969-). 

Common Name: MSG90
Calibre: 7.62×51mm 
Origin: Heckler & Koch GmbH (H&K), Oberndorf, Germany.
Use: Armed forces: special service. 
Details: Hensoldt 10× scope.

Common Name: SSG 69
Calibre: 7.62×51mm 
Origin: Steyr-Daimler-Puch GmbH, Steyr, Austria.
Use: Armed forces: special service.
Details: Kahles 6× scope.

Common Name: Model 82A1
Calibre: 12.7×99mm 
Origin: Barrett Firearms Manufacturing Inc, Murfreesboro, USA.
Use: Armed forces: special service. 
Details: ??× scope. Bipod. 

Common Name: RC-50
Calibre: 12.7×99mm 
Origin: The Robar Companies Inc, Phoenix, USA.
Use: Police forces: special service. 
Details: ??× scope. Bipod. 

Shotguns
Common Name: Model 500 
Calibre: 18.5×76mmR 
Origin: Mossberg & Sons, Inc, North Haven, USA.
Use: ??? 

Machine Guns
Common Name: AUG A1 HBAR
Calibre: 5.56×45mm 
Origin: Steyr-Mannlicher GmbH, Steyr, Austria. 
Use: Armed forces: general service. 
Details: 1.5× sight. Bipod. 

Common Name: MAG-60-20 Infanterie T1
Calibre: 7.62×51mm 
Origin: Fabrique Nationale dArmes de Guerre SA (FN), Herstal, Belgium.
Use: Armed forces: limited service (1979-). In use on Cadillac Gage V-150 armoured car. OBSOLETE.

Common Name: MAG-60-40 Coaxial Cadillac Gage
Calibre: 7.62×51mm 
Origin: Fabrique Nationale dArmes de Guerre SA (FN), Herstal, Belgium.
Use: Armed forces: limited service (1979-). In use on Cadillac Gage V-150 armoured car. OBSOLETE.

Common Name: MAG-60-40 Coaxial T3
Calibre: 7.62×51mm 
Origin: Fabrique Nationale dArmes de Guerre SA (FN), Herstal, Belgium.
Use: Armed forces: limited service. 

Common Name: MAG-60-40 Coaxial (M240)
Calibre: 7.62×51mm 
Origin: Fabrique Nationale Manufacturing Inc. (FNMI), Colombia, USA.
Use: Armed forces: general service (1979-). Mounted coaxially on M60A3 main battle tank and M1A1 main battle tank.

Common Name: MAG-60-40 Coaxial (M240C)
Calibre: 7.62×51mm 
Origin: Fabrique Nationale Manufacturing Inc. (FNMI), Colombia, USA.
Use: Armed forces: general service (1990-). Mounted coaxially on M2A2 infantry fighting vehicle.

Common Name: M219
Calibre: 7.62×51mm 
Origin: General Electric (GE), Burlington, USA.
Use: Armed forces: limited service (1976-). In use on M60A3 main battle tank.

Common Name: MG3
Calibre: 7.62×51mm 
Origin: Rheinmetall GmbH, Düsseldorf, Germany; Beretta-Motofides Whitehead, Gardone Val Trompia, Italy (licensed); Empresa Nacional de Industrias Militares Santa Bárbara, Oviedo, Spain (licensed); Steyr-Daimler-Puch GmbH, Steyr, Austria (licensed).
Use: Armed forces: general service. Standard machine gun. 
Details: Bipod. 

Common Name: Browning M2HB 
Calibre: 12.7×99mm 
Origin: Colt's Manufacturing Co Inc, Hartford, USA; Ramo Manufacturing Inc, Nashville, USA; Saco Defense, Saco, USA; Fabrique Nationale dArmes de Guerre SA (FN), Herstal, Belgium.
Use: Armed forces: general service. Standard heavy machine gun. 5,200+ acquired. Used on vehicles.

Common Name: M85
Calibre: 12.7×99mm 
Origin: General Electric (GE), Burlington, USA.
Use: Armed forces: limited service (1976-). 460+ acquired. In use on M60A3 main battle tank.

Grenade Launchers
Common Name: M79
Calibre: 40×46mmSR
Origin: Colt's Manufacturing Co Inc, Hartford, USA.
Use: Armed forces: ??? service. 80 acquired in 1980.

Common Name: HK69A1
Calibre: 40×46mmSR
Origin: Heckler & Koch GmbH, Oberndorf, Germany.
Use: Armed forces: ??? service. 
Details: Retractable stock. 

Hand Grenades
Common Name: R-41
Origin: Al-Khardj Arsenal, Al-Khardj (licensed from Plasticas Oramil, San Sebastian, Spain).
Use: Armed forces: general service. 
Details: Offensive/defensive grenade. 

Light Antitank Weapons
Common Name: Panzerfaust 3
Calibre: 60mm (110mm warhead)
Origin: Dynamit Nobel AG, Troisdorf, Germany; Heckler & Koch GmbH, Oberndorf, Germany. 
Use: Armed forces: general service (2000-). 1,200 in service. 
Details: 2.5× scope. 

Common Name: M2 Carl Gustaf
Calibre: 84×250mmR
Origin: FFV, Eskilstuna, Sweden
Use: Armed forces: general service. 300 in service (of 450 originally acquired).
Details: Recoilless rifle. 2× scope.

Common Name: C-90-C
Calibre: 90mm
Origin: Instalaza S/A, Zaragoza, Spain.
Use: Armed forces: general service. 
Details: Disposable.

Common Name: M67
Calibre: 90×414mmR
Origin: Watervliet Arsenal, Watervliet, USA.
Use: Armed forces: limited service. 100 in service.
Details: Recoilless rifle.

Common Name: APILAS
Calibre: 112mm
Origin: Matra-MANURHIN Défense, Velizy, France.
Use: Armed forces: ??? service.
Details: Disposable. 

Cannon
Common Name: M168 Vulcan
Calibre: 20×102mm
Origin: General Electric (GE), Burlington, USA.
Use: Armed forces: limited service. In use on V-150 armoured car, M163A1 VADS tracked vehicle, and M167A1 VADS AA mount.
Details: Externally powered 6-barrelled rotary cannon. 

Common Name: M197 Vulcan
Calibre: 20×102mm
Origin: General Electric Corp, Burlington, USA.
Use: Armed forces: limited service. In use on naval mount.
Details: Externally powered 3-barrel rotary cannon. 

Common Name: M621
Calibre: 20×102mm
Origin: Manufacture dArmes de Tulle (MAT), Tulle, France.
Use: Armed forces: limited service. In use on naval mount. 

Common Name: KAA (204GK)
Calibre: 20×128mm
Origin: Oerlikon-Bührle AG, Zürich-Oerlikon, Switzerland.
Use: Armed forces: limited service. In use on naval vessels.

Common Name: KAB-O01 
Calibre: 20×128mm
Origin: Oerlikon-Bührle AG, Zürich-Oerlikon, Switzerland. 
Use: Armed forces: ??? service. In use on AA mount.

Common Name: M693
Calibre: 20×139mm
Origin: Manufacture dArmes de Tulle (MAT), Tulle, France.
Use: Armed forces: limited service. In use on AMX-10P infantry fighting vehicle and naval mount.

Common Name: Bushmaster (M242)
Calibre: 25×137mm
Origin: McDonnell Douglas Helicopter Co. (MDHC), Mesa, USA. 
Use: Armed forces: general service (1990-). Mounted on M2A2 infantry fighing vehicle and on 77 patrol boats. 
Details: Externally powered. Twin feed. 

Common Name: Chain Gun (M230)
Calibre: 30×113mmB
Origin: The Boeing Co, Mesa, USA.
Use: Armed forces: limited service. Mounted on AH-64D Apache gunship.
Details: Externally powered. 

Common Name: KDB
Calibre: 35×228mm 
Origin: Oerlikon-Bührle AG, Zürich-Oerlikon, Switzerland. 
Use: Armed forces: limited service. Used on twin AA mount.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania




----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mosamania

One of the most Beautiful RSAF pics I could dig up:

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> One of the most Beautiful RSAF pics I could dig up:


 Brother we have seen enough pictures give us some good news on new and latest weapons made or acquired by KSA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Mosamania said:


> One of the most Beautiful RSAF pics I could dig up:


 
damn, son!

good shot

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mosamania

An RSLF delegation visiting China for Chinese Equipment assessment last week:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Fighter Pilot Abulaziz Al-Omari
King Faisal Air Academy.
On Foreign Training: 25th Flying Training Squadron.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

handsome fellow.....fighter pilots always exhibit confidence and grace

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

Mosamania said:


> One of the most Beautiful RSAF pics I could dig up:


One of the different and way better view I have seen. Really a good one.


----------



## Nishan_101

Mosamania said:


> The long awaited thread on something that doesn't get much attention nor is it something which has much info on the internet. This is a Thread on:
> 
> *Royal Saudi Naval Forces (RSNF)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First: Frigates:
> 
> There is currently two classes of Frigates serving in the Royal Saudi Navy:
> 
> 1- Al-Riyadh Class Frigates:
> 
> Al Riyadh class frigates are modified versions of the La Fayette class frigate (built by DCN, Lorient), have a fully loaded displacement of 4,725 tons, are armed with eight MBDA Exocet MM40 Block II surface-to-surface missiles, two eight-cell Sylver vertical launch systems for the Eurosam (MBDA and Thales) Aster 15 surface-to-air missile, the main gun is the Oto Melara 76/62 Super Rapid, there are four 533mm aft torpedo tubes. The ships are armed with the DCNS F17 heavyweight anti-submarine torpedo.
> 
> There is currently a Total of 3 Frigates of this class in service with the RSNF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stealth features have been included in the design to reduce the radar cross section and infrared, acoustic and electromagnetic signatures.



INSHA ALLAH by the Grace of Almighty ALLAH we will going to see that KUWAIT, QATAR and BAHRAIN will be a part of Saudi Arabia and it would require bigger force like 500 fighters at least and especially a bigger Navy. So better for them to start R&D on their own higher expertise from WEST anddo JV with EU countries to induct(15 years time):
21 5000 Ton Multi Mission Frigates
21 2100 Ton Multi Mission Corvettes
21 700+ Ton Multi Mission FAC
11 11000 Ton Multi Purpose Tankers
21 SSKs
11 Smaller SSKs
15 MPAs like P-8s
11 MPAs like CN-295s
and other Stuff as well.

It would save a lot of money and can create expertise and jobs in Saudi Arabia if the done JV with French/Italy and on Submarines with Germans.

*Egypt, Libya, Algeria* and may be *Pakistan* can join *Saudi Arabia* on that too.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nishan_101

Mosamania said:


>



RSAF should buy some good number of HARM from EU and US along with some other countries to have multiple choices with this to pound it on enemy air defences.



Safriz said:


>



If RSAF joins it in 1990 along with UAE, OMAN and Jordan then now they can produce some 300 EF-2000 for them.


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

*Saudi-French joint large scale military Exercise Tiger-2*






In what is termed to be the biggest foreign deployment of Non-European country in Europe since its inception Saudi Armed forces comprising all of its branches have deployed its troops in The French island of Korsika. The training is to last 2 weeks. 

The exercise have showcased KSA's armed forces ability to deploy large number of troops and equipment through great distances successfully. Also it showcased KSA's armed forces readiness to conduct military operations in far away lands without much trouble.





Brig.General Saeed Al-Qahatani. Tasked with overseeing the exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mosamania

Saudi pilots with the Rafale:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan

Saudi Arabia should more such exercises and also plan and do exercises which involve all of their Armed Forces at a single time that will really prepare them for war

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syrian Lion

Zarvan said:


> Saudi Arabia should more such exercises and also plan and do exercises which involve all of their Armed Forces at a single time that will really prepare them for war



War with who?


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> War with who?



Whoever dare threaten our interests.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> Whoever dare threaten our interests.



do you mean whoever threaten your country??

interest? it doesn't make sense... because this world functions like Business everyone is a rival...


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> do you mean whoever threaten your country??
> 
> interest? it doesn't make sense... because this world functions like Business everyone is a rival...



"war is diplomacy by other means" Winston churchel. 

A strong military gives any country an edge in diplomacy. And yes threatning our country is considered against our economic and safety interests.

And this is not a defensive exercise, it is an exercise to master offense and deploy troops far away in foreign territory. It is a purely offensive exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> "war is diplomacy by other means" Winston churchel.
> 
> A strong military gives any country an edge in diplomacy. And yes threatning our country is considered against our economic and safety interests.



no one is threatening Saudi.... in my opinion i see that money should be either spent on the east part of Saudi Arabia... or SA start developing their own jets and such... that's my opinion..


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> no one is threatening Saudi.... in my opinion i see that money should be either spent on the east part of Saudi Arabia... or SA start developing their own jets and such... that's my opinion..



Actually a lot of forces are threatning us. And a looooot of money is spent on east Saudi Arabia, on fact east Saudi Arabia is the industrial hub of the country. Google Al-Damam, Al-Khardj, Al-Dhahran. See those cities development.

And we are transferring a lot of technology and are building our military industry to be very high tech and potent amd up to date. More and more industries will make themselves available in the next decade and two.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> Actually a lot of forces are threatning us. And a looooot of money is spent on east Saudi Arabia, on fact east Saudi Arabia is the industrial hub of the country. Google Al-Damam, Al-Khardj, Al-Dhahran. See those cities development.
> 
> And we are transferring a lot of technology and are building our military industry to be very high tech and potent amd up to date. More and more industries will make themselves available in the next decade and two.



Yeah but what about Alqataif and Alwamieyh ?? 

anyways who is threatening SA?? lol no one is threatened SA at all...


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> Yeah but what about Alqataif and Alwamieyh ??
> 
> anyways who is threatening SA?? lol no one is threatened SA at all...



This is Al-Qataif:























Development projects in Al-Qatif:





Awwamiyah is a village not a city. And funds are allocated to each Muhafazah based on population. In Saudi Arabia all citizens are equal. 


And Iran, Houthis, Mahdi Army, Hizboullah al-Hijaz to name a few.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Syrian Lion

mhm yes of course, some building that says Alqataif on it then Qataif became a RICH PLACE.... peopl e there want freedom... anyways let's stay on topic ,who is threatening SA?? lol no one is threatened SA at all...


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> mhm yes of course, some building that says Alqataif on it then Qataif became a RICH PLACE.... peopl e there want freedom... anyways let's stay on topic ,who is threatening SA?? lol no one is threatened SA at all...



The city's economy is very good. And the governemnt's job is to provide a good development, parks, beaches, sanitary, health and civil services conditions for the city. And they are doing that perfectly. 

I answered that in previous post.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> The city's economy is very good. And the governemnt's job is to provide a good development, parks, beaches, sanitary, health and civil services conditions for the city. And they are doing that perfectly.
> 
> I answered that in previous post.



when did Iran and Hezbollah threatened to attack you?? or how can Hezbollah attack you when they have Israel ?


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> when did Iran and Hezbollah threatened to attack you?? or how can Hezbollah attack you when they have Israel ?



Iran is threatning to block the strait of Hormouz plus attacking our oil and residential installations. And I said Hizboullah Al-Hijaz, which carried out terrorist attacks in KsA in the 90s. 

Also Al-Qaeda which carried out terrorist attacks from 2003-2006 but were defeated. All of those are direct threats to is.


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> Iran is threatning to block the strait of Hormouz plus attacking our oil and residential installations. And I said Hizboullah Al-Hijaz, which carried out terrorist attacks in KsA in the 90s.
> 
> Also Al-Qaeda which carried out terrorist attacks from 2003-2006 but were defeated. All of those are direct threats to is.



when did Iran threaten to attack your oil and residential installations:? i want more info about that do you have a reliable source?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Anyways. God bless our military. Their progress is simply amazing and mind boggling.

To know we have the capability to deploy in an offensive campaign give me such joy. God bless the men and women of the Saudi Armed force and may they advance from one success to the next.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> when did Iran threaten to attack your oil and residential installations:? i want more info about that do you have a reliable source?



http://alwatan.kuwait.tt/ArticleDetails.aspx?Id=220746&YearQuarter=20123
Ø¥Ù&#352;Ø±Ø§Ù&#8224; ØªÙ&#8225;Ø§Ø¬Ù&#8230; Ø§Ù&#8222;Ø³Ø¹Ù&#710;Ø¯Ù&#352;Ø© Ù&#710;ØªÙ&#8225;Ø¯Ø¯ Ø¨Ø§Ø*ØªÙ&#8222;Ø§Ù&#8222;Ù&#8225;Ø§ | Ù&#8230;Ù&#710;Ù&#8218;Ø¹ Ø§Ù&#8222;Ù&#8230;Ø³Ù&#8222;Ù&#8230;

???? ?????? ???? : ????? ???? ??????? ??????
Ø§Ù&#352;Ø±Ø§Ù&#8224; ØªÙ&#8225;Ø¯Ø¯ Ø¨Ù&#8364;Â«Ø¥Ø¨Ø§Ø¯Ø©Â» Ø§Ù&#8222;Ø¥Ù&#8230;Ø§Ø±Ø§Øª Ø§Ø°Ø§ Ù&#8222;Ù&#8230; ØªØ¹ØªØ°Ø±

Ø¥Ù&#352;Ø±Ø§Ù&#8224; ØªÙ&#8225;Ø¯Ø¯: Ø³Ù&#8224;Ø*ØªÙ&#8222; Ø§Ù&#8222;Ø³Ø¹Ù&#710;Ø¯Ù&#352;Ø© Ø¨Ù&#402;Ù&#8222; Ù&#352;Ø³Ø± | Ø§Ù&#8222;Ù&#8230;Ø*Ø±Ø±
http://www.7eyad.com/ArticleDetail.aspx?id=4328126


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> http://alwatan.kuwait.tt/ArticleDetails.aspx?Id=220746&YearQuarter=20123
> Ø¥ÙØ±Ø§Ù ØªÙØ§Ø¬Ù Ø§ÙØ³Ø¹ÙØ¯ÙØ© ÙØªÙØ¯Ø¯ Ø¨Ø§Ø*ØªÙØ§ÙÙØ§ | ÙÙÙØ¹ Ø§ÙÙØ³ÙÙ
> 
> ???? ?????? ???? : ????? ???? ??????? ??????
> Ø§ÙØ±Ø§Ù ØªÙØ¯Ø¯ Ø¨ÙÂ«Ø¥Ø¨Ø§Ø¯Ø©Â» Ø§ÙØ¥ÙØ§Ø±Ø§Øª Ø§Ø°Ø§ ÙÙ ØªØ¹ØªØ°Ø±
> 
> Ø¥ÙØ±Ø§Ù ØªÙØ¯Ø¯: Ø³ÙØ*ØªÙ Ø§ÙØ³Ø¹ÙØ¯ÙØ© Ø¨ÙÙ ÙØ³Ø± | Ø§ÙÙØ*Ø±Ø±
> http://www.7eyad.com/ArticleDetail.aspx?id=4328126



First of all don't try to fool non arabic speakers...

non of these articles say Iran THREATENED TO ATTACK SAUDI ARABIA... 
The first article said: Iran is capable of invading SA... which is true.....

Second article is about UAE and it said Iran is willing to destroy any ATTACK ON IRAN... and this is what the article you posted stated


> &#1610;&#1576;&#1583;&#1608; &#1571;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1587;&#1572;&#1608;&#1604;&#1610;&#1606; &#1601;&#1610; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1573;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1610;&#1587;&#1610;&#1574;&#1608;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1594;&#1604;&#1575;&#1604; &#1605;&#1588;&#1575;&#1593;&#1585; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1582;&#1608;&#1577; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1589;&#1583;&#1575;&#1602;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1610; &#1606;&#1578;&#1593;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604; &#1576;&#1607;&#1575; &#1605;&#1593;&#1607;&#1605;&#1548; &#1608;&#1573;&#1606;&#1607;&#1605; &#1610;&#1582;&#1591;&#1574;&#1608;&#1606; &#1573;&#1584;&#1575; &#1592;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575; &#1571;&#1606; &#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1589;&#1575;&#1576;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1607;&#1606;&#1548; &#1571;&#1606; &#1573;&#1610;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1608;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1571;&#1608;&#1580; &#1602;&#1583;&#1585;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1602;&#1608;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1608;&#1607;&#1610;* &#1605;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575;&#1583;&#1577; &#1575;&#1608; &#1578;&#1583;&#1605;&#1610;&#1585; &#1571;&#1610; &#1605;&#1581;&#1575;&#1608;&#1604;&#1577; &#1604;&#1604;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578;&#1583;&#1575;&#1569; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1575;".*



and these website ARE NOT EVEN RELIABLE.... so again when did Iran threatened to attack SA


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> Iran is threatning to block the strait of Hormouz plus attacking our oil and residential installations. And I said Hizboullah Al-Hijaz, which carried out terrorist attacks in KsA in the 90s.
> 
> Also Al-Qaeda which carried out terrorist attacks from 2003-2006 but were defeated. All of those are direct threats to is.


Saudi Arabia was developing some new industrial and Military cities How much development have taken place to this day ?


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> First of all don't try to fool non arabic speakers...
> 
> non of these articles say Iran THREATENED TO ATTACK SAUDI ARABIA...
> The first article said: Iran is capable of invading SA... which is true.....
> 
> Second article is about UAE and it said Iran is willing to destroy any ATTACK ON IRAN... and this is what the article you posted stated
> 
> and these website ARE NOT EVEN RELIABLE.... so again when did Iran threatened to attack SA



It is a threat. And no Iran and its supporters can only dream of advancing an inch through our borders. They will be obliterated before they even get there.

They are multiple news agencies saying the same thing of something has been actually said. And yes if for instance a Saudi parliament member said "Saudi Arabia is capable f invading syria with ease" then you will count that as a threat.

And trust me I would LOVE to see anybody trying to either invade us or our alies. It should be a lesson to them and all their supporters through history to come.



Zarvan said:


> Saudi Arabia was developing some new industrial and Military cities How much development have taken place to this day ?



Alot has happened. We have some new capabilities that should put our industry on bar with the most advanced in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syrian Lion

Mosamania said:


> It is a threat. And no Iran and its supporters can only dream of advancing an inch through our borders. They will be obliterated before they even get there.
> 
> They are multiple news agencies saying the same thing of something has been actually said. And yes if for instance a Saudi parliament member said "Saudi Arabia is capable f invading syria with ease" then you will count that as a threat.
> 
> And trust me I would LOVE to see anybody trying to either invade us or our alies. It should be a lesson to them and all their supporters through history to come.



whatever.. then every nation is threatening other nations everyday.... because USA can take over half the world.... that mean they are threatening half of the world according to you and your analysis 
it's reality.... and again those "news agencies" you are talking about are not reliable ... no news agency every cited them and etc...


----------



## Mosamania

Syrian Lion said:


> whatever.. then every nation is threatening other nations everyday.... because USA can take over half the world.... that mean they are threatening half of the world according to you and your analysis
> it's reality.... and again those "news agencies" you are talking about are not reliable ... no news agency every cited them and etc...



Actually yes they did. But I didn't bother to look through endless supply of the same news in google.

And no, if US said "We are capable of invading Syria" for example then that is considered a high level threat, which means the idea is there. 

Funny how you believe Iran is capable of even invading its own territory let alone foreign one. Yet this exercise which is what this thread is about clearly shows that Saudi armed forces are capable of conducting foreign operations in far away lands with ease.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Serpentine

Mosamania said:


> Iran is threatning to block the strait of Hormouz plus attacking our oil and residential installations. And I said Hizboullah Al-Hijaz, which carried out terrorist attacks in KsA in the 90s.
> 
> Also Al-Qaeda which carried out terrorist attacks from 2003-2006 but were defeated. All of those are direct threats to is.



Bring a proof that Iran threatened to attack Saudi oil complex first.
I laugh out loud when you call Iranians victims of propaganda and then I see your posts.Making a non-existent enemy and suppress your people with its excuse.This tactic is quite popular in Arab regimes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

Mosamania said:


> Anyways. God bless our military. Their progress is simply amazing and mind boggling.
> 
> To know we have the capability to deploy in an offensive campaign give me such joy. God bless the men and women of the Saudi Armed force and may they advance from one success to the next.






Translation help?

*"Google Translate"*

*Link:* Google Translate




> *
> Des forces spéciales saoudiennes en Corse*
> 
> *Jeudi 20 Septembre 2012
> Jean-Dominique Merchet*
> 
> *Un exercice conjoint des forces spéciales françaises et saoudiennes aura lieu en Corse du 1er au 18 octobre, à partir de la base de Solenzara. Après la montée en puissance, l'exercice proprement dit, (Field tactictal training, en français militaire...) aura lieu du 9 au 18.
> 
> Baptisé "Tigre 2", il impliquera des moyens importants, dont plusieurs hélicoptères saoudiens Black Hawk. Tigre 1 avait eu l'an passé en Arabie. Cet exercice du COS est conjoint avec le rendez-vous annuel de la BFST (Brigade des forces spéciales Terre), "Gorgones" qui se déroulait généralement à Caylus (Tarn-et-Garonne). L'an passé, une délégation saoudienne avait assisté à Gorgones, ce qui l'a visiblement convaincue. *Tigre 2 n'est pas un exercice purement terrestre : des moyens de la Marine et de l'Armée de l'air seront également engagés. Discrète, la coopération française avec les forces spéciales du Moyen-Orient est très active, que ce soit avec la Jordanie, le Qatar, les Emirats ou l'Arabie saoudite. Tigre 2 est la première "projection de forces" saoudienne en Europe.
> 
> *Marianne 2*





> *Relations franco-saoudiennes : exercice conjoint des forces spéciales en Corse*
> 
> *Mise à jour : 20/09/2012 16:38*
> 
> *« Du 1er au 18 octobre 2012 aura lieu un exercice conjoint franco-saoudien sur la base aérienne de Solenzara en Corse. Il mobilisera plus de 1000 militaires français et saoudiens. »
> 
> Cet exercice s&#8217;inscrit dans le cadre général de l&#8217;exercice Gorgones organisé chaque année par la brigade des forces spéciales Terre (BFST). Baptisé Tigre 2, il intègre la dimension interarmées en combinant les trois dimensions « Terre », « Mer » et « Air », sous les ordres du commandement des opérations spéciales (COS).
> 
> Tigre 2 devrait permettre la mise en &#339;uvre des savoir-faire propres aux forces spéciales et la mise en commun de procédés spécifiques.
> 
> Les éléments français participant à Tigre 2 sont des unités appartenant au COS, dont la BFST: le 1er régiment parachutiste d&#8217;infanterie de marine (1er RPIMa), le 13e régiment de dragons parachutistes (13e RDP), le 4e régiment d&#8217;hélicoptère forces spéciales (4e RHFS) et des commandos marine, des commandos de l&#8217;air et l&#8217;escadron de transport Poitou.*
> 
> Un « VIP Day » aura lieu le 8 octobre sur la base aérienne 126 de Solenzara.
> 
> *Sources : EMA
> Droits : Ministère de la Défense*
> 
> Relations franco-saoudiennes*: exercice conjoint des forces spéciales en Corse




*Army Special Forces Brigade (French: Brigade des Forces Spéciales Terre, BFST)*





French Army Special Forces Brigade - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Brigade des forces spéciales terre - Wikipédia


*Commandement des Opérations Spéciales (COS; "Special Operations Command")*

*French special forces - COS*






















Commandement des Opérations Spéciales - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Commandement des opérations spéciales - Wikipédia

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Type 052D

Mosamania said:


> Actually yes they did. But I didn't bother to look through endless supply of the same news in google.
> 
> And no, if US said "We are capable of invading Syria" for example then that is considered a high level threat, which means the idea is there.
> 
> Funny how you believe Iran is capable of even invading its own territory let alone foreign one. Yet this exercise which is what this thread is about clearly shows that Saudi armed forces are capable of conducting foreign operations in far away lands with ease.



An airwing of Eurofighters could stop Iranian aggresion but China and persia has long history of friendship


----------



## Luftwaffe

Type 052D said:


> An airwing of Eurofighters could stop Iranian aggresion but China and persia has long history of friendship



What proof do you have of Iranian aggression. All I see is the opposite a nation procuring weapons based on imaginary enemy where as the enemy they think is sitting pretty with no military build up.


----------



## Mosamania

Luftwaffe said:


> What proof do you have of Iranian aggression. All I see is the opposite a nation procuring weapons based on imaginary enemy where as the enemy they think is sitting pretty with no military build up.



Iran is having no military build up?? You do live in planet Earth don't you? And Iran is sitting "Pretty"? Yeah we should all just welcome their missiles with open hands they are carrying care bears not explosives. 

Well no matter, wither it is Iran or any other state that dare threaten our peace close to our borders or far (As this exercise demonstrated our ability to deploy troops in almost any part of the earth) they will be utterly destroyed.


----------



## Tihamah

Mosamania said:


> *Saudi-French joint large scale military Exercise Tiger-2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In what is termed to be the biggest foreign deployment of Non-European country in Europe since its inception Saudi Armed forces comprising all of its branches have deployed its troops in The French island of Korsika. The training is to last 2 weeks.
> 
> The exercise have showcased KSA's armed forces ability to deploy large number of troops and equipment through great distances successfully. Also it showcased KSA's armed forces readiness to conduct military operations in far away lands without much trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brig.General Saeed Al-Qahatani. Tasked with overseeing the exercise.



Great i hope these exercises will be useful.

I have an advice to my fellow country men, please don't dignify supporters of the mass murderers of Muslim women, children in syria with replies, they are not even worth it...they are just trolling trying to ruin any good topic, those regimes feel desperate, hopeless and scared, this is reflecting on their supporters literally.

it is just my opinion you can listen to it or disregard it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

Saeqah is a special operations group ?


----------



## Mosamania

Aeronaut said:


> Saeqah is a special operations group ?



They are like Pakistani SSG.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luftwaffe

Mosamania said:


> It is a threat.



No, you are lying on a Defense Forum. There is no threat only s.arabia illusions Iran to be a Threat. 

There is no credible reliable Intelligence, evidence and Information regarding Iran looking for an invasion on XYZ arabian nation except for war mongers posting BS. 

You being a moderator should remove BS Articles being posted here from blogs and unreliable websites. Since you take RT-Press TV as rubbish media than the news you are posting are even more worthless media propaganda please refrain or i'll have to call upon other moderators to clean up, Thankyou.

Mosamania logic speaks if Iran is making a bomb [supposedly] why would in the middle of their development would They make a destabilizing move to attack any arabians-non arabian nation. Grow up people you people don't even know basics of Stategic & Geo Political Moves

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

It's kind of a pumping up by the US and the greater west. 

To create a counter against Iran in the region, KSA, UAE and other countries in the region are constantly being fed this Iran attacking nonsense, this creates a counter towards Iran in the region, as well as a major military sales area. UAE spends the highest per capita on defence in the world after all. Religious sect also plays a big role in further strengthening this barrier b/w these people.

Just think for a moment, why would Iran go to attack KSA or some other Arab nation? (the island issue with UAE is not much of an issue to warrant full scale war)


----------



## Kompromat

@Luftwaffe. 

* Iran lacks operational capability to start an invasion of another country while leaving their own country [Half of Europe size] unguarded.
* Iran Saudi bickering is actually Persian Arab bickering and this is what it will remain & wont translate into any practical move.
* Iran Arab war will only benefit the western military complex as we have seen in Iran Iraq war.
* US creates Iran's fear among GCC countries through media and its military about something Iran wont be able to do in 20 years.

All, in all i don't find ANY solid basis apart from Iran supporting Hutis in Yamen against Saudi Arabia & Saudi Arabia supporting Jindullah against Iran. One could argue who started it, but since its present both countries have to deal with it and they easily can if the ego stock is left in the closet.

Regards:

Mosamania: Are those AK-103? - if so do you produce or import them ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

Aeronaut said:


> * Iran lacks operational capability to start an invasion of another country while leaving their own country [Half of Europe size] unguarded.
> * Iran Saudi bickering is actually Persian Arab bickering and this is what it will remain & wont translate into any practical move.
> ** Iran Arab war will only benefit the western military complex as we have seen in Iran Iraq war.*
> ** US creates Iran's fear among GCC countries through media and its military about something Iran wont be able to do in 20 years.*
> 
> All, in all i don't find ANY solid basis apart from Iran supporting Hutis in Yamen against Saudi Arabia & Saudi Arabia supporting Jindullah against Iran. One could argue who started it, but since its present both countries have to deal with it and they easily can if the ego stock is left in the closet.





This has no importance. We are not totally crazy and stupid. The world has changed, &#8216;it is multipolar now&#8217; (Example: G-20 major economies etc...). We do not throw our money out the window. The real world, this is not &#8216;Alice on wonderland&#8217;. 

Military technology has &#8216;always been the best of human technology&#8217;. And it has always been dual use (civil and military). By setting up our own military industry, in this excuse (Iran threat), we progress scientifically step of giant in absolutely all areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

Aeronaut said:


> Mosamania: Are those AK-103? - if so do you produce or import them ?



Those are AK-103 indeed. And no we don't produce any AKs.


----------



## Jango

Bubblegum Crisis said:


> This has no importance. We are not totally crazy and stupid. The world has changed, &#8216;it is multipolar now&#8217; (Example: G-20 major economies etc...). We do not throw our money out the window. The real world, this is not &#8216;Alice on wonderland&#8217;.
> 
> Military technology has &#8216;always been the best of human technology&#8217;. And it has always been dual use (civil and military). By setting up our own military industry, in this excuse (Iran threat), we progress scientifically step of giant in absolutely all areas.



So, you have to get weapons in large quantity to advance technologically, rather than get more advanced higher education on big scale and by other means like this?

But I don't really blame your mindset, when you have the money, why not buy?


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

nuclearpak said:


> So, you have to get weapons in large quantity to advance technologically, rather than get more advanced higher education on big scale and by other means like this?
> 
> ...



Oh! You're wrong. But we do also at the same time and tens of billions of dollars.

Little examples among many, many others (GCC)&#8230;


*See all old links :*

http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...llah-university-science-technology-kaust.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...ah-university-science-technology-kaust-2.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...ah-university-science-technology-kaust-3.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...ar-science-technology-park-qstp-part-1-a.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...ar-science-technology-park-qstp-part-2-a.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...6647-qatar-sidra-medical-research-center.html


Industry maybe ???

http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...gdom-make-cars-gulf-n-africa.html#post2818088

http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...gdom-make-cars-gulf-n-africa.html#post2818115

http://www.defence.pk/forums/middle...bine-manufacturing-facility-saudi-arabia.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/173664-ksa-south-korea-unite-solar-energy.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-...es-109bn-plan-solar-industry.html#post2939352


Big surprise!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

nuclearpak said:


> So, you have to get weapons in large quantity to advance technologically, rather than get more advanced higher education on big scale and by other means like this?
> 
> But I don't really blame your mindset, when you have the money, why not buy?



He was saying that Iranian threat is a bless for Arabs as they are using it as an excuse to accelerate developing home-made sophisticated weapon systems, and that's what they are doing right now.


----------



## Kompromat

Bubblegum Crisis said:


> This has no importance. We are not totally crazy and stupid. The world has changed, &#8216;it is multipolar now&#8217; (Example: G-20 major economies etc...). We do not throw our money out the window. The real world, this is not &#8216;Alice on wonderland&#8217;.
> 
> Military technology has &#8216;always been the best of human technology&#8217;. And it has always been dual use (civil and military). By setting up our own military industry, in this excuse (Iran threat), we progress scientifically step of giant in absolutely all areas.



Okay, given.

I, understand that the threat perception drives technological growth but that works both ways. Imagine if KSA and Iran somehow go to war [Technically impossible] today, who would provide parts for your F-15s, EF-2000, Tornados, E-3's and your navy? - Who would provide weapons, repair damaged assets that KSA doesn't have the capability to fix. Who would provide armament when you will quickly be running out of it. On Iranian side, who will provide them parts for their fulcrums and other assets, who will provide the surface to air assets? - 

You, are hugely overestimating the technological capability of KSA in a war scenario TODAY which was my original point. KSA as i understand is developing its military industries, pretty fast, trying to train its engineers abroad, buying shares in western arms companies and asking them to start joint ventures in R&D sector. With all of the current pace, i don't think KSA will be totally self sufficient by 2025 because having R&D base and technical know how is one thing, developing an industrial base which could make a country not only self sufficient but also allow them a share in international arms market is an entire different aspect.

I, do understand the trajectory of Saudi military industry but it still is in its infant years, it has no experience in building tanks, even its own trainer air crafts. Its in its early stages of unmanned vehicle arena, in subsystems and propulsion & metallurgy.
There are only a handful countries that have present military industrial capacity to take advantage of a war by utilizing their technical potential.

As of now, KSA is dependent/not self sufficient - foreign suppliers in following areas and more.

* Tanks/Armored Vehicles [Except Al-Masmak which uses a foreign engine]
* Rotary & fix winged Air crafts [All of them]
* Naval combat vessels [All of them]
* Electronic warfare
* Electronic intelligence
* Propulsion systems
* Supply vehicles
* Command & Control systems
* Air defense [Totally dependent]
* Surface attack capability [Totally dependent]
* Underwater warfare [No submarine so far]
* Tactical Military gear [Mostly dependent]
* Zero long range strike capability [No Cruise missiles - Solid fuel Ballistic missiles]


Now, all of the above might change but it will take decades even given the current pace of development, there is no magic wand that would change the technological gap and dependance overnight, till then if you go to war with anyone your suppliers get the biggest piece of the pie not your industries.

Regards.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

BLACKEAGLE said:


> He was saying that Iranian threat is a bless for Arabs as they are using it as an excuse to accelerate developing home-made sophisticated weapon systems, and that's what they are doing right now.



That is a pretty poor excuse.

So, you (KSA) would want to be going to war (or be at loggerheads) with another major oil producer and a historically important Muslim nation in a volatile zone to develop your country's weapon industry?

There's no denying the fact that backing from some nations gives impetus to the KSA/UAE/Qatar etc to show aggressive posture to Iran.


----------



## Kompromat

nuclearpak said:


> That is a pretty poor excuse.
> 
> So, you (KSA) would want to be going to war (or be at loggerheads) with another major oil producer and a historically important Muslim nation in a volatile zone to develop your country's weapon industry?
> 
> There's no denying the fact that backing from some nations gives impetus to the KSA/UAE/Qatar etc to show aggressive posture to Iran.



And, it works both ways--


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

nuclearpak said:


> That is a pretty poor excuse.
> 
> So, you (KSA) would want to be going to war (or be at loggerheads) with another major oil producer and a historically important Muslim nation in a volatile zone to develop your country's weapon industry?
> 
> There's no denying the fact that backing from some nations gives impetus to the KSA/UAE/Qatar etc to show aggressive posture to Iran.



No offence, believe me, I can't help improve comprehension skills my friend. At first, I thought Bubblegum Crisis's poor writing was the reason of your misunderstanding of his post but this time it's your problem, I am not here to teach anybody. Sorry.


----------



## Safriz

Its a shame KSA joining hands with a radically anti islam country,who is also guilty if abusing basic women rights..
The right to decide uf she wants to cover her head or not.


----------



## Mosamania

Saudi snipers looking awesome as always.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Saudi Sniper on the side of a Gazelle Helicopter

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

Great! Training with units &#8216;BFST&#8217; and &#8216;COS&#8217; will be extremely valuable for our special forces.

Watch the videos. 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-d...ilitary-exercise-tiger-2-a-2.html#post3464773


----------



## Kompromat

Who are the french? - Foreign legion ?


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

Aeronaut said:


> Who are the french? - Foreign legion ?





*See old link:*

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/210873-saudi-french-joint-large-scale-military-exercise-tiger-2-a-2.html#post3464773


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

C-130 Pilots

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tihamah

As i read these training is for the special forces only, such exercises should be given to land forces as well other branches of the military, it will be very useful.


----------



## Mosamania

Tihamah said:


> As i read these training is for the special forces only, such exercises should be given to land forces as well other branches of the military, it will be very useful.



Special forces AND SAEQAH units. SAEQAH is NOT considered to be a special forces unit. Rather they are built to be like the US army rangers or the Pakistani Army SSG. Not special forces but you can say elite troops.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IceCold

Mosamania said:


>



Now this is what i call a beauty....simply outstanding

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Mosamania said:


>


Lybian Assad class boat al-Tadjier, not a Saudi boat.


----------



## Penguin

Nishan_101 said:


> INSHA ALLAH by the Grace of Almighty ALLAH we will going to see that KUWAIT, QATAR and BAHRAIN will be a part of Saudi Arabia and it would require bigger force like 500 fighters at least and especially a bigger Navy. So better for them to start R&D on their own higher expertise from WEST anddo JV with EU countries to induct(15 years time):
> *21* 5000 Ton Multi Mission Frigates
> *21* 2100 Ton Multi Mission Corvettes
> *21* 700+ Ton Multi Mission FAC
> *11* 11000 Ton Multi Purpose Tankers
> *21* SSKs
> *11* Smaller SSKs
> 15 MPAs like P-8s
> 11 MPAs like CN-295s
> and other Stuff as well.
> 
> It would save a lot of money and can create expertise and jobs in Saudi Arabia if the done JV with French/Italy and on Submarines with Germans.
> 
> *Egypt, Libya, Algeria* and may be *Pakistan* can join *Saudi Arabia* on that too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bratva

Musa, the EF that crashed in spain, what happened afterwards? The unit got replaced with another one or not ? And what was the cause of crash? Any report made public in this regard. I think one of your senior pilot died and he was a LT.COL. Pilot of this rank is what in your airforce? A squadron leader or a wing commander?


----------



## Mosamania

mafiya said:


> Musa, the EF that crashed in spain, what happened afterwards? The unit got replaced with another one or not ? And what was the cause of crash? Any report made public in this regard. I think one of your senior pilot died and he was a LT.COL. Pilot of this rank is what in your airforce? A squadron leader or a wing commander?



The Typhoon that crashed belongs to the Spanish Air Force not the Saudi Air Force. The cause of the crash was technical disfunction after take off, the Spanish pilot was in the driving seat with the Saudi Pilot behind him for the training mission. The Spanish pilot ejected but the back seat ejection seat failed to eject and the pilot died may he rest in peace.

Lt.Colonel Abdullah Al-Zahrani was in an Instructer training mission in Spain, Since the RSAF holds a policy of Diversifying the sources of training of Instructers regarding new acquisition Air Crafts to have a bigger pool of techniques and fly strategies from different Air Forces as much as possible and then inaugurating them into the RSAF for higher effectiveness. His colleagues were also training to become Instructers in the UK, Germany and Italy as well. 

Lt.Colonel or "Muqaddam" in Saudi Rank term is a "First Wing" which is in charge of a mission sortie like bombing or interception. We don't use the term "Wing commander". There are also Second to Fourth Wings with a list of duties as well for lower ranking Pilots. The ladder of wings is not just decided by ranks and they are interchangeable depending g on different factors like flight hours, combat experience and participation in advanced trainings and exercises for instance a third wing Major may be promoted to Second wing because he has a bigger experience under his belt than an another major who is also Third wing. This creates an extreme atmosphere of competition between pilots and thus in turn a more experienced and professional air force in return.

"First Wing" pilot are also in charge of instruction and training of junior pilots (Like the case here).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JUBA



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kompromat

They look fine.... really fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

The RSAF of the 90s:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

Night time securing of hostile airport Operation in visibility level 5:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LegionnairE

I phuckin' hate french... DAT Saudi equipment however... me gusta(i like)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tihamah

Mosamania said:


> Special forces AND SAEQAH units. SAEQAH is NOT considered to be a special forces unit. Rather they are built to be like the US army rangers or the Pakistani Army SSG. Not special forces but you can say elite troops.



is not SA`EQAH the same 81 division in Tabuk? 
&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1592;&#1604;&#1610;

aren't they the same?


----------



## Mosamania

Tihamah said:


> is not SA`EQAH the same 81 division in Tabuk?
> &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1592;&#1604;&#1610;
> 
> aren't they the same?



No no no. They are not only the 81st airborne division. They have a number of divisions I think 4 or 6 divisions, 81st is only one of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Saudi test pilot Ibrahim Alshimmari testing the Apache block IIIs in Boeing HQ:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JUBA

Mosamania said:


>




This guy look like Fidel Castro !!! LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

JUBA said:


> This guy look like Fidel Castro !!! LOL



Look we have a Richard Pryor Too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Al-Shibl 2 being delivered:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

Good to see those well equipped Saudi Armed forces, BTW wheres this excersice taking place?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

A.Rafay said:


> Good to see those well equipped Saudi Armed forces, BTW wheres this excersice taking place?



In The French island of Korsika.


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

The Legend said:


>



wow...Saudi Arab is rocking man....


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

A.Rafay said:


> Good to see those well equipped Saudi Armed forces, BTW wheres this excersice taking place?



Corsica, French island in the Mediterranean Sea. A perfect place for 'military special force training'.








Training with French special forces units &#8216;BFST&#8217; and &#8216;COS&#8217;. Watch the videos. 

*See old link :*

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/210873-saudi-french-joint-large-scale-military-exercise-tiger-2-a-2.html#post3464773

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fab78

nice photos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prabu Siliwangi

Saudi Arabia is well known as USA loyal customer I think.


----------



## Arabian Legend

Prabu Siliwangi said:


> Saudi Arabia is well known as USA loyal customer I think.



Who could beat american technology


----------



## A.Rafay

Does KSA have F-16? does it wants f-22?


----------



## Sharki

Aselsan Korsan + Python in Saudi army

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TR.1

Mosamania said:


> Saudi test pilot Ibrahim Alshimmari testing the Apache block IIIs in Boeing HQ:



Apache looks massive, think about one coming towards you lol


----------



## Mosamania

A Saudi soldier wearing a Guy Fawkes Mask:


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JUBA

A.Rafay said:


> Does KSA have F-16?


No




A.Rafay said:


> does it wants f-22?


Yes


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banu Umayyah

A.Rafay said:


> Does KSA have F-16? does it wants f-22?



As far as I know the f-22 is for air superiority, and considering our enemy's lack of a functional air craft fighters, we don't need f-22s. The typhons will do the job just fine.


----------



## tyrant

A.Rafay said:


> Does KSA have F-16?



Not at this point.



A.Rafay said:


> does it wants f-22?


Next step should be air defense and attack drones.


----------



## Mosamania

tyrant said:


> Next step should be air defense and attack drones.



Don't expect any new AirCrafts any time soon. The RSAF already has two very big acquisition programs in its plate, the F-15SA and the Eurofighter Typhoon. However PSATRI and KACST both have UAV programs for the Air Force, gonna have to wait and see when will they finish, hopefully soon.


----------



## Tshering22

Kaniska said:


> wow...Saudi Arab is rocking man....



That's because their Weapons Acquisition Program is not pathetic like ours.

Their king genuinely is concerned about his country unlike our hyenas of "democracy".


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheRafael00000

Saudi Arabia need to boost up Military development. Better is having own laboratory rather than just purchasing. By the way, having so many jets in inventory is not enough at all. They have to do proper exercise and even have to join drills. Their army can be a big part in African peace mission. I wonder what they actually do in Arabia!


----------



## Mosamania

TheRafael00000 said:


> Saudi Arabia need to boost up Military development. Better is having own laboratory rather than just purchasing. By the way, having so many jets in inventory is not enough at all. They have to do proper exercise and even have to join drills. Their army can be a big part in African peace mission. I wonder what they actually do in Arabia!



We play "Smell my finger"....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## andyagain

ksa soldiers look fit..must be an elite fighting force...hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sinnerman108

Oh .. Habibis in actions 

From now onwards, this is my desktop pic !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

salman108 said:


> Oh .. Habibis in actions
> 
> From now onwards, this is my desktop pic !


 @salman108 Who are these guys ?


----------



## kernelx

Northrop F-5. great color and design looking horrible


----------



## Dizer

Does Saudi manufacture any heavy weapons ?


----------



## Mosamania

Saudi Air force thread have merged with the Saudi defense forces thread.


----------



## Mosamania

Saudi navy, and special forces thread merged.


----------



## Mosamania

The new uniform:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

A thread to sub-thread will be more organized.


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mosamania

Inside the Eurofighter Typhoon cockpit:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

Full future Saudi soldier load out has been released and it is as follows: 









MICH TC ADVANCED COMBAT HELMET 





Interceptor body armor (With the new Saudi camouflage of course)










G-36K as the main battle rifle:





Headphones:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

New Uniforms: 













The new Air Force Uniform:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

Saudi and Omani soldier in Jebel-13 joint exercises:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Mosamania said:


> New Uniforms:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new Air Force Uniform:




The guy wearing airforce uniform must be from a ground crew. Or Pilots are allowed to have such extent of beard?


----------



## Mosamania

mafiya said:


> The guy wearing airforce uniform must be from a ground crew. Or Pilots are allowed to have such extent of beard?



Yep, ground crew. I frankly think it is better since ground crew need a Camo which blends to their environments which is mostly runways and airports.


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

Go, go, go 'GCC Peninsula Shield Force'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JUBA

Mosamania said:


> New Uniforms:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new Air Force Uniform:




I really wish they choose A-TACS camouflage instead of the Digital, Its way more better.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...232035-tacs-advanced-tactical-camouflage.html


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


>



What's this place any idea which part of Saudi Arabia ?


----------



## Mosamania

Zarvan said:


> What's this place any idea which part of Saudi Arabia ?



It is in the north west. This is from the joint exercises with Oman.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> It is in the north west. This is from the joint exercises with Oman.


What Guns are they carrying ?


----------



## Mosamania

Zarvan said:


> What Guns are they carrying ?



AK-103 from the Saudi side. And Steyr AUG from the Omani side.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> AK-103 from the Saudi side. And Steyr AUG from the Omani side.




Royal Army of Oman - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
It quite shocking to me Oman has really strong Army with lot of good equipment and How on earth they have 121477 soldiers but lot of Good Tanks and can buy some more but they need to make their Air Force far more stronger man their Navy is also very strong they need to work on Air Force only


----------



## Mosamania

Zarvan said:


> Royal Army of Oman - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> It quite shocking to me Oman has really strong Army with lot of good equipment and How on earth they have 121477 soldiers but lot of Good Tanks and can buy some more but they need to make their Air Force far more stronger man their Navy is also very strong they need to work on Air Force only



They are buying 12 Eurofighter Typhoons for their air force. And Oman in case of war will have the entire GCC air force on its side, so it is not really in Immediate threat to upgrade it anymore.


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> They are buying 12 Eurofighter Typhoons for their air force. And Oman in case of war will have the entire GCC air force on its side, so it is not really in Immediate threat to upgrade it anymore.


12 Euoro and 12 new F-16 with upgrade of old 12 F-16 it will be good but I think they should take the number to 50 Fighter Planes if UAE can have 150 why not Oman ?


----------



## Mosamania

Zarvan said:


> 12 Euoro and 12 new F-16 with upgrade of old 12 F-16 it will be good but I think they should take the number to 50 Fighter Planes if UAE can have 150 why not Oman ?



Zarvan something I have noticed from you throughout the years we spent together here.

Large numbers are not always a good thing. In fact in most cases than not they are in fact a bad thing. Why strain your economy on unneeded maintenance and upkeep costs when you can do without??

Large numbers are a death sentence in the modern world without the resources to back it up. Small numbers which do the job fine in fact is more effective than large numbers. Next time you ask why not add 1000 planes and 10,000 tanks think about this for a second will you?


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> Zarvan something I have noticed from you throughout the years we spent together here.
> 
> Large numbers are not always a good thing. In fact in most cases than not they are in fact a bad thing. Why strain your economy on unneeded maintenance and upkeep costs when you can do without??
> 
> Large numbers are a death sentence in the modern world without the resources to back it up. Small numbers which do the job fine in fact is more effective than large numbers. Next time you ask why not add 1000 planes and 10,000 tanks think about this for a second will you?


Sir depends on what kind of enemy you have Sir if you enemy is quite large than Sir their is no other option to have as many numbers as they could Sir and their enemy is weather they like it or not will always be Israel because they are always looking for chance weather its internal wars or some other they will strike when ever they will get chance Sir and they are now expanding themselves their strikes in Sudan and Syria are signals for others Sir we need to be prepared other wise they will not let the chance go Sir I know of economy we are facing far worse than Oman and our enemy is far more bigger direct enemy although we hate Israel more than you but Israel is the biggest............. and ALLAH forbid if trouble starts in Saudi Arabia or Oman Israel can lunch strikes to different targets to do damage Sir so we need to remain updated and well equipped Sir


----------



## Mosamania

Zarvan said:


> Sir depends on what kind of enemy you have Sir if you enemy is quite large than Sir their is no other option to have as many numbers as they could Sir and their enemy is weather they like it or not will always be Israel because they are always looking for chance weather its internal wars or some other they will strike when ever they will get chance Sir and they are now expanding themselves their strikes in Sudan and Syria are signals for others Sir we need to be prepared other wise they will not let the chance go Sir I know of economy we are facing far worse than Oman and our enemy is far more bigger direct enemy although we hate Israel more than you but Israel is the biggest............. and ALLAH forbid if trouble starts in Saudi Arabia or Oman Israel can lunch strikes to different targets to do damage Sir so we need to remain updated and well equipped Sir



Yo dude, slow down with the sirs, I am no sir I bet I am even younger than you in fact. So no need for all this sirs okay?

But that doesn't change what I said. Lesser numbers of a more effective system and Personnal training can beat a 10 times larger number of a less effective system with poor training. I would rather have a single F-15SAs than 3 F-16Cs or 5 Mirage-2000s. Also I would rather have a single M1A2S than 4 T-72s or 3 T-90s. I would rather have a single Apache than 10 Gazelles.


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> Yo dude, slow down with the sirs, I am no sir I bet I am even younger than you in fact. So no need for all this sirs okay?
> 
> But that doesn't change what I said. Lesser numbers of a more effective system and Personnal training can beat a 10 times larger number of a less effective system with poor training. I would rather have a single F-15SAs than 3 F-16Cs or 5 Mirage-2000s. Also I would rather have a single M1A2S than 4 T-72s or 3 T-90s. I would rather have a single Apache than 10 Gazelles.



I agree with most of the parts by the way what is your age ??????????? now I have another question when will Saudi Arabia have all the Euoro and F-15 they ordered and also the old ones getting upgraded by which year this will happen ?


----------



## Mosamania

Zarvan said:


> I agree with most of the parts by the way what is your age ??????????? now I have another question when will Saudi Arabia have all the Euoro and F-15 they ordered and also the old ones getting upgraded by which year this will happen ?



By 2015 all the F-15s and Typhoons would have been delivered.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> By 2015 all the F-15s and Typhoons would have been delivered.


That is cool and any new orders of weapons coming up any news of that for any force Army Navy or Air Force ?


----------



## Mosamania

Zarvan said:


> That is cool and any new orders of weapons coming up any news of that for any force Army Navy or Air Force ?



No, thing have been slow these past months.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Long Live KSA and its people

KSA has gone a long way from dusty and sandy wilderness to a a prospering country which is due to not only the natural wealth but also by the Blessing of Islams 2 most Holiest sites and the hard work of the people of KSA.

its good foreign policy and steadfast mission to modernize itself on military and civil bases has made it an example worth following. 20 or 30 years ago people would have laughed at the possibility of Saudis achieving anything at all but looks like they are having a last laugh.

I made some comments that I think were uncalled for and were made out of some state of mind due to issue at home that I think KSA and its people cant be blamed for. I request my uncalled for posts in this thread be deleted. I will keep up my criticism where its due but it will be only objective and respectful. 

I feel that this clarification was needed this post is not an oddity please do check my recent posts about Pak Saudi Naval exercises

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

Irfan Baloch said:


> ...
> 
> its good foreign policy and steadfast mission to modernize itself on military and civil bases has made it an example worth following. 20 or 30 years ago people would have laughed at the possibility of Saudis achieving anything at all but looks like they are having a last laugh.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mosamania

Irfan Baloch said:


> Long Live KSA and its people
> 
> KSA has gone a long way from dusty and sandy wilderness to a a prospering country which is due to not only the natural wealth but also by the Blessing of Islams 2 most Holiest sites and the hard work of the people of KSA.
> 
> its good foreign policy and steadfast mission to modernize itself on military and civil bases has made it an example worth following. 20 or 30 years ago people would have laughed at the possibility of Saudis achieving anything at all but looks like they are having a last laugh.
> 
> I made some comments that I think were uncalled for and were made out of some state of mind due to issue at home that I think KSA and its people cant be blamed for. I request my uncalled for posts in this thread be deleted. I will keep up my criticism where its due but it will be only objective and respectful.
> 
> I feel that this clarification was needed this post is not an oddity please do check my recent posts about Pak Saudi Naval exercises



You are a great and respectable man yourself sir Irfan. By the way I gave a military salute to my screen directed at your picture, just lettin ya know . And thank you for your kind words. 
Kind words rarely do come our way but when it does we treasure them greatly as well as the person speaking them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

Irfan Baloch said:


> Long Live KSA and its people
> 
> KSA has gone a long way from dusty and sandy wilderness to a a prospering country which is due to not only the natural wealth but also by the Blessing of Islams 2 most Holiest sites and the hard work of the people of KSA.
> 
> its good foreign policy and steadfast mission to modernize itself on military and civil bases has made it an example worth following. 20 or 30 years ago people would have laughed at the possibility of Saudis achieving anything at all but looks like they are having a last laugh.
> 
> I made some comments that I think were uncalled for and were made out of some state of mind due to issue at home that I think KSA and its people cant be blamed for. I request my uncalled for posts in this thread be deleted. I will keep up my criticism where its due but it will be only objective and respectful.
> 
> I feel that this clarification was needed this post is not an oddity please do check my recent posts about Pak Saudi Naval exercises




Agree with you KSA has a lot of potential and should technologically be on par with South Korea or Japan, that's why many of us are disappointed KSA is behind it's development trajectory. KSA should be building domestically nuclear-powered submarines, 4.5th generation aircraft, advance radar systems, ICBMs, Tanks comparable to British Challenger, electronic goods, etc. KSA should by now have had an advance space program with it's own satellite in space. The fact KSA is lagging behind is disappointing with as much money and GDP of KSA the country should be far more advance than it is today, I think only now they're investing in R&D so perhaps development will pick up.


----------



## Mosamania

A1Kaid said:


> Agree with you KSA has a lot of potential and should technologically be on par with South Korea or Japan, that's why many of us are disappointed KSA is behind it's development trajectory. KSA should be building domestically nuclear-powered submarines, 4.5th generation aircraft, advance radar systems, ICBMs, Tanks comparable to British Challenger, electronic goods, etc. KSA should by now have had an advance space program with it's own satellite in space. The fact KSA is lagging behind is disappointing with as much money and GDP of KSA the country should be far more advance than it is today, I think only now they're investing in R&D so perhaps development will pick up.



In the 1970s only 20% of the country knew how to read FFS. And you expect us to be like Japan and South Korea by now? 
I would say in fact we have moved faster than anyone who ever did in history.


----------



## al-Hasani

The army is in safe hands. I am very satisfied with the progress. We will defend the Holy Land until the end of time and the whole beautiful Arabian Peninsula if necessary.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Full body Ballistic Armor  
 @Luftwaffe @Mosamania


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luftwaffe

Aeronaut said:


> Full body Ballistic Armor



That would be costly, equipping each soldier and keep stocks but it has efficient uses are both in battlefield and urban warfare.

Plate flak armor. Must be light [advance composites] and intended for protection against shrapnel, low velocity ammunition and grazing shot. most of the current ones will not protect against significant impact or high bullet velocities [power sniper weapons] more investment required but would cost alot. Covers entire chest and back with "flak jacket" apparatus, plates extend down thighs and upper arms. Neck, forearm and shin guards are worn through personal preference or commanding officer's orders [consider it must]. Shatter-resistant goggles are worn in hazardous environments.

Something interesting and very cost effective need more work though to refine and can be termed as full body ballistic armor with extra gadgets, home made individual project.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

@Luftwaffe Look at PA guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Aeronaut said:


> @Luftwaffe Look at PA guys.



Sorry but they look more like some flirts ready to get started than soldiers buy the way some one updated information Saudi Army on Wikki 
Saudi Arabian Army - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 
it includes DF3 Ballistic Missiles but what about new Ballistic Missiles which Saudi Arabia was interested in buying from China including one with the range of 1500 KM


----------



## Luftwaffe

Aeronaut said:


> @Luftwaffe Look at PA guys.



Apney cheetey standard military flak jacket armor, glad this has now become standard if you look at 90's Pak soldiers they were exposed. On serious note while NATO-US are heavily protected with body armor our Pakistani soldiers are doing great job with minimal standard body armor protection which is not widely available perhaps due to costs but by 2020 it should widely be available a complete protection body armor which plays important role in soldier protection and increase efficiency as well as in regions like Pakistan due to ambush by taliban we need such body armory, I think PA should seriously think about soldier protection we are losing soldiers fast enough if PA can come up with a good standard body armory.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

@Luftwaffe someone said its actually the dragon skin.


----------



## Luftwaffe

Zarvan said:


> It includes DF3 Ballistic Missiles but what about new Ballistic Missiles which Saudi Arabia was interested in buying from China including one with the range of 1500 KM



Highly unlikely, wiki is unreliable.


----------



## Zarvan

Luftwaffe said:


> Highly unlikely, wiki is unreliable.


Sir Saudia has DF-3 that is fact but they were also looking to buy some new missiles from China the were from DF series and one had range of 1500 KM and one had range of 500 KM but don't know if they have been delivered or not


----------



## Arabian Legend

Zarvan said:


> Sir Saudia has DF-3 that is fact but they were also looking to buy some new missiles from China the were from DF series and one had range of 1500 KM and one had range of 500 KM but don't know if they have been delivered or not



Saudi Arabia is smart and wise Al7amdullah not to put itself in a competition with the world. However, That doesn't mean KSA can not cause total paralysis to a multiple threats at once. Sleep tight mate we all know to whom the credit goes in the end


----------



## Zarvan

Arabian Legend said:


> Saudi Arabia is smart and wise Al7amdullah not to put itself in a competition with the world. However, That doesn't mean KSA can not cause total paralysis to a multiple threats at once. Sleep tight mate we all know to whom the credit goes in the end


Sir I have a simple question Sir did you bought new ballistic missiles or not ?


----------



## Luftwaffe

Aeronaut said:


> @Luftwaffe someone said its actually the dragon skin.



Great find, i did my search and dragon skin is widely available product and could be the brand but wonder how military contracts would have taken place because it's not a small order on credit card must be a visit by deligation of concern dept of PA plus US Govt is always notified. This is a great field PA should invest a dozen countries can become customers but Turkish friends are smart they might have already started working on such projects should JV or independently persue this field specially PA tough times ahead Allah Kher what havoc taliban would bring after US exit from afghanistan.


----------



## Arabian Legend

Zarvan said:


> Sir I have a simple question Sir did you bought new ballistic missiles or not ?



Yes Saudi bought a number of the Dongfeng-3 and all are upgraded and ready to hit. That also was part of the agreement with china is to keep those missiles in check. There are also talks that saudi arabia replaced the DF-3 with the CSS5. Nothing confirmed. The saudi don't like to talk about any missile that exceed 300 km range. I hope you catch the fly


----------



## Zarvan

Arabian Legend said:


> Yes Saudi bought a number of the Dongfeng-3 and all are upgraded and ready to hit.



Prison Planet.com » Saudis are buying nuclear-capable missiles from China
DEBKAfile&#8217;s military sources report that Saudi Arabia has set its feet on the path to a nuclear weapon capability and is *negotiating in Beijng the purchase of Chinese nuclear-capable Dong-Fen 21 ((NATO-codenamed CSS-5) ballistic missile.*
China, which has agreed to the transaction in principle, would also build a base of operations near Riyadh for the new Saudi purchases.
As we reported last year, Saudi Arabia has struck a deal with Pakistan for the availability on demand of a nuclear warhead from Islamabad&#8217;s arsenal for fitting onto a ballistic missile.
Riyadh owns a direct interest in the two most active Middle East issues: Iran and Syria.
Iran&#8217;s nuclear weapons program has been advancing for two decades regardless of countless attempts at restraint by every diplomatic tool under the sun and a rising scale of sanctions &#8211; to no avail.


----------



## Luftwaffe

Arabian Legend said:


> Yes Saudi bought a number of the Dongfeng-3 and all are upgraded and ready to hit. That also was part of the agreement with china is to keep those missiles in check. There are also talks that saudi arabia replaced the DF-3 with the CSS5. Nothing confirmed. The saudi don't like to talk about any missile that exceed 300 km range. I hope you catch the fly



Americans are cooking their stories and so saudis and China have never acknowledged the deal publically for latest variant of DF-3 [designated DF-15B/C improved DF-3]

Americans are saying Bandar visited China for the deal. Although even if the deal has taken place why would saudis keep it as a secret, countries are dealing and purchasing weapons including guidance systems and other technologies. Saudis have the right to acquire if israelis have jericho I/II/III. What guarantees can israel give it won't use it against xyz so therefore its fair and the position saudis are in they can even go for a better BM unless US is warning saudis backdoor...



Zarvan said:


> As we reported last year, Saudi Arabia has struck a deal with Pakistan for the availability on demand of a nuclear warhead from Islamabad&#8217;s arsenal for fitting onto a ballistic missile.



Not in a million years, Pakistan won't sell nukes. It is like inviting destruction upon itself, we are already facing accusations and concern from the west.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Luftwaffe said:


> Americans are cooking their stories and so saudis and China have never acknowledged the deal publically for latest variant of DF-3 [designated DF-15B/C improved DF-3]
> 
> Americans are saying Bandar visited China for the deal. Although even if the deal has taken place why would saudis keep it as a secret, countries are dealing and purchasing weapons including guidance systems and other technologies. Saudis have the right to acquire if israelis have jericho I/II/III. What guarantees can israel give it won't use it against xyz so therefore its fair and the position saudis are in they can even go for a better BM unless US is warning saudis backdoor...
> 
> 
> 
> Not in a million years, Pakistan won't sell nukes. It is like inviting destruction upon itself, we are already facing accusations and concern from the west.



Sir some of Pakistani Nuclear War heads are already in Saudi Arabia and Saudi Arabia is the main financer behind increased production of our Nuclear Weapons


----------



## Luftwaffe

Zarvan said:


> Sir some of Pakistani Nuclear War heads are already in Saudi Arabia and Saudi Arabia is the main financer behind increased production of our Nuclear Weapons



That would require some serious investigations and if the dream that warheads are in saudi arabia then what is the delivery method obviously not DF-15B/C would only be the option, and if F-15s are the options then they would require modifications and Pakistan has no access to saudi F-15s over the top all saudi F-15s on number basis would be going to US for upgrades, not even Tornados. If saudis can fund our nuclear program then they could have given us $10B in charity to acquire F-16s or Rafales or Typhoons. Saudis even rejected Al-Khalid Tanks and dropped the idea of A-90 submarines.


----------



## Zarvan

Luftwaffe said:


> That would require some serious investigations and if the dream that warheads are in saudi arabia then what is the delivery method obviously not DF-15B/C would only be the option, and if F-15s are the options then they would require modifications and Pakistan has no access to saudi F-15s over the top all saudi F-15s on number basis would be going to US for upgrades, not even Tornados. If saudis can fund our nuclear program then they could have given us $10B in charity to acquire F-16s or Rafales or Typhoons. Saudis even rejected Al-Khalid Tanks and dropped the idea of A-90 submarines.



Sir every thing is their Sir don't you worry Sir and Pakistan has access to most of the things which Saudia operate Sir yes they didn't bought weapons but they are the ones who finance most of our Nuclear Program Sir and many more things are also done by Saudi to help us


----------



## Arabian Legend

Luftwaffe said:


> Americans are cooking their stories and so saudis and China have never acknowledged the deal publically for latest variant of DF-3 [designated DF-15B/C improved DF-3]
> 
> Americans are saying Bandar visited China for the deal. Although even if the deal has taken place why would saudis keep it as a secret, countries are dealing and purchasing weapons including guidance systems and other technologies. Saudis have the right to acquire if israelis have jericho I/II/III. What guarantees can israel give it won't use it against xyz so therefore its fair and the position saudis are in they can even go for a better BM unless US is warning saudis backdoor...



No country is allowed to sell high range ballistic missiles correct me if am wrong. And Yes Saudi Arabia have DF-3 and they are well upgraded and kept in check. KSA is aware of major threats and things were taken considerably long time ago, but to avoid being under sight or politicly pressured for the slogan ''weapons of mass destruction''. China also might have some points in such regards. Now Germany is hesitating to sell its Leopard the Kingdom as they are under public pressure, to get our Leopard you need to implement our democracy first.. everything will be clear when we become self sufficient and self reliant.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Arabian Legend said:


> No country is allowed to sell high range ballistic missiles correct me if am wrong. And Yes Saudi Arabia have DF-3 and they are well upgraded and kept in check. KSA is aware of major threats and things were taken considerably long time ago, but to avoid being under sight or politicly pressured for the slogan ''weapons of mass destruction''. China also might have some points in such regards. Now Germany is hesitating to sell its Leopard the Kingdom as they are under public pressure, to get our Leopard you need to implement our democracy first.. everything will be clear when we become self sufficient and self reliant.


If Germany is not giving you the TANK should look for some other Tank and get that as soon as possible
Main Battle Tank 3000 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Type 99 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
These tanks can be good option

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Zarvan said:


> If Germany is not giving you the TANK should look for some other Tank and get that as soon as possible
> Main Battle Tank 3000 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Type 99 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> These tanks can be good option



there is one way is to get the Leopard through Spain, the German gov doesn't want to lose the deal big chunk of money will help them sustain their economic situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Saudi produced Armored Personal Carrier Al-Shibl 2:






Saudi BMR-600 during production and manufacturing under license:









Saudi fast interceptor boat ERAF-13 during production:









ERAF-17 Patrol boats:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


>



In first picture what are the missiles on this plane ?


----------



## Mosamania

Zarvan said:


> In first picture what are the missiles on this plane ?



It is not missiles it is GBU-12 Paveway II series, Notice the black end before the Guidance system? These are the hallmarks of the ones we manufacture under license.


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> It is not missiles it is GBU-12 Paveway II series, Notice the black end before the Guidance system? These are the hallmarks of the ones we manufacture under license.


You mean to say the are copy of laser guided bombs
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GBU-12_Paveway_II


----------



## Mosamania

Zarvan said:


> You mean to say the are copy of laser guided bombs
> GBU-12 Paveway II - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Yep pretty much.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> Yep pretty much.



Post the Pictures of Artillery system of Saudi Armed Forces and is Army training new recruits like Saraqa Force ?


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

Zarvan said:


> You mean to say the are copy of laser guided bombs
> 
> GBU-12 Paveway II - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



See here.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/military-forum/172534-saudi-typhoons-latest-news.html


----------



## cabatli_53

According to a serious member, Saudi Arabia rejected the Pzh2000 in favor of the Firtina and ordered around 50 T-155 firtina howitzers but Cause of Germans refusal to export their MTU Engines T-155 carries, The producion/delivery is hampered... 

About Firtina

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

Saudi Hawks, HD Video:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

Saudi soldiers during joint training with their Omani counterparts in the snowy north.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

For all the talk of climate change I see snow in Tabuk Province each year nearly.

Great video Mesomania.


----------



## al-Hasani

How can I upload videos on Pakistani Defence forum and in this thread. I want to post videos of Saudi Arabian army.

&#x202b;

&#x202b;

SAUDI ARABIA SPECIAL FORCES

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

Hasani, that 2nd video you have also posted that on the iraqi military news forum on SSC, yalla admit


----------



## al-Hasani

First of all I suggest you take your medicine and stop seeing hallucinations. I am not sure what forum you are talking about and what you are on but that video is a video viewed by thousands of people and it was posted in another thread on this forum so I posted it here like the other two videos.

Oh, know he is banned. That was quick.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

al-Hasani said:


> First of all I suggest you take your medicine and stop seeing hallucinations. I am not sure what forum you are talking about and what you are on but that video is a video viewed by thousands of people and it was posted in another thread on this forum so I posted it here like the other two videos.
> 
> Oh, know he is banned. That was quick.



His name is very offensive and rude "Jalad al khaleej" which means "The Executioner of Khalijees, I wonder how would others feel if someone named himself "The Executioner of Iraqis, Iranians, or Pakistanies". He came looking for troubles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

BLACKEAGLE said:


> His name is very offensive and rude "Jalad al khaleej" which means "The Executioner of Khalijees, I wonder how would others feel if someone named himself "The Executioner of Iraqis, Iranians, or Pakistanies". He came looking for troubles.



He is a complete lunatic. He has now reappeared under a new username apple100. I suggest we report him. He is probably not even a Arab in the first place.


----------



## al-Hasani

Also check this site out. Very useful.

http://defense-arab.com/vb/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Audio

Mosamania said:


> Saudi soldiers during joint training with their Omani counterparts in the snowy north.



lol snowy north.....


----------



## Cyrus the Great

Aeronaut said:


> *F-5's are Retired now.*



are they under command of Saudi or US?


----------



## al-Hasani

Audio said:


> lol snowy north.....



You do know that snow exits in the Middle East right or is that one of your numerous moronic posts where you display your ignorance? KSA have several mountain ranges that gets snow each single year.

Snow is nothing special anyway and for the most part very annoying unless you live in the mountains.

Is this enough snow for the princess?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Audio

al-Hasani said:


> You do know that snow exits in the Middle East right or is that one of your numerous moronic posts where you display your ignorance? KSA have several mountain ranges that gets snow each single year.
> 
> Snow is knowing special anyway and for the most part very annoying unless you life in the mountains.
> 
> Is this enough snow for the princess?



Shut up you tool, it was a joke.....

What is the precise meaning of _"Snow is knowing special anyway"_ o' dispenser of wisdom. Retard.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Oh, did I expose the redneck again? What a shame. Oh wait, a user caught you in not being American at all in the first place.

Great "joke" btw. I am sure all who saw it could not stop laughing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cyrus the Great

dexter said:


> Yes they have E-3 A sentry !!



Who is operating them?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cyrus the Great

Nishan said:


> its to defend the holy sites of islam and to support all muslims



Is not Qudds the holy land of Islam and Palestinian Muslim?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cyrus the Great

Mosamania said:


>



Could anyone let me know the total number of universities Saudi has


----------



## al-Hasani

Who do you think operates them if you know the ownership? Is your sole intention to troll here? Planning to attack KSA? 

I think you know what is considered sacred land in Islam and what is not given that you are supposedly from Iran.

Northrop F-5 is not used during active service by KSA anymore. The Royal Saudi Air Force have one of the best air forces in the world. You can see a complete list of aircrafts used on this link below. Google is your friend.

Royal Saudi Air Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Boeing E-3 Sentry is used by the Royal Saudi Air Force, United States Air Force, Royal Air Force (Great Britain) and NATO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JUBA

Cyrus the Great said:


> Who is operating them?



we imported Professional pilots from the neighboring friendly galaxys.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania

Saudi Typhoon Tranch 3A takes up to the air

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## al-Hasani

Mosamania said:


> Saudi Typhoon Tranch 3A takes up to the air



Wonderful. A world class air force ready to counter any enemy.


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mosamania

Apache targeting system:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Toothless



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sinnerman108

guys, 

I have a question;

These planes that the Saudi Air Force retires, where do they end up ?

Same goes for other military hardware ... where does it all go ?


----------



## JUBA

salman108 said:


> guys,
> 
> I have a question;
> 
> These planes that the Saudi Air Force retires, where do they end up ?
> 
> Same goes for other military hardware ... where does it all go ?



We sell them to other countries i believe.


----------



## Sinnerman108

JUBA said:


> We sell them to other countries i believe.



I doubt that. It may have happened for some equipment; but most of it needs to get dismanteled and stored / recycled some how.

I just want to know the process.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

salman108 said:


> guys,
> 
> I have a question;
> 
> These planes that the Saudi Air Force retires, where do they end up ?
> 
> Same goes for other military hardware ... where does it all go ?



As for the 24 Tornado ADV, they were sold back to the UK, although some news talked about giving them to Morocco. But I think they are in UK. Regarding the 83 F-15C/D, no valid news about their destiny, but they are fully operational as for now. And as for 120 F-5, they are being used for advance training, reconnaissance missions and close ground support.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sinnerman108

BLACKEAGLE said:


> As for the 24 Tornado ADV, they were sold back to the UK, although some news talked about giving them to Morocco. But I think they are in UK. Regarding the 83 F-15C/D, no valid news about their destiny, but they are fully operational as for now. And as for 120 F-5, they are being used for advance training, reconnaissance missions and close ground support.



Ah, so point in interest, F-5 are not being retired from active service; they are being re-allocated.

again, I doubt all 120 of them are assigned for training and ground support.
@Mosamania 

whats the story ?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

salman108 said:


> Ah, so point in interest, F-5 are not being retired from active service; they are being re-allocated.
> 
> again, I doubt all 120 of them are assigned for training and ground support.
> @Mosamania
> 
> whats the story ?



No one knows for sure how many F-5 are still operational, anyway let Mosa confirm.


----------



## Mosamania

salman108 said:


> Ah, so point in interest, F-5 are not being retired from active service; they are being re-allocated.
> 
> again, I doubt all 120 of them are assigned for training and ground support.
> @Mosamania
> 
> whats the story ?



Most of the fleet was sold to Brazil. 5 remain in the recon role. About 30-40 of them are in training. Not much else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


>


Is this a Missile ?


----------



## Arabian Legend

Zarvan said:


> Is this a Missile ?



Yes thats is the Storm Shadow air to surface missile with range 250km if I'm not mistaken. 

Storm Shadow - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Saudi Arabia
350 missiles for US $1.8 billion deal to supply the Royal Saudi Air Force.[22]



Arabian Legend said:


> Yes thats is the Storm Shadow air to surface missile with range 250km if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Storm Shadow - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Saudi Arabia
350 missiles for US $1.8 billion deal to supply the Royal Saudi Air Force.[22]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Zarvan said:


> Saudi Arabia
> 350 missiles for US $1.8 billion deal to supply the Royal Saudi Air Force.[22]



No one knows exactly how much and how many^^ wiki is predicating. 

$1.8 deal divided by $1.200,000 for example per missile will get around thousand something missiles, if the deal really 350 missiles then something must be hidden either ToT or greater than that figure in numbers. as I said No details.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

Zarvan said:


> Is this a Missile ?



*TAURUS KEPD 350 cruise missile (Similar to &#8216;Storm Shadow cruise missile&#8217*




















Arabian Legend said:


> Yes thats is the Storm Shadow air to surface missile *with range 250km if I'm not mistaken. *
> ...






*Storm Shadow / SCALP EG*

*A Saudi Tornado IDS with two Storm Shadow missiles (yellow).
Jane&#8217;s Air-Launched Weapons*








> *In February 2008, the Committee Chairmen and Ranking Members sought a &#8220;specific assurance that the Executive branch will consult with our Committees before any approval of a request to sell Saudi Arabia such sensitive weapon systems as Storm Shadow cruise missiles &#8230;&#8221;*
> 
> *February 14, 2008
> 
> The Honorable Condoleezza Rice
> 
> Secretary of State
> 
> U.S. Department of State*
> 
> 2201 C Street, N.W.
> Washington, DC 20520
> 
> Dear Madam Secretary:
> 
> Your Department has informed our Committees of its intent, pursuant to section 3(d) of the Arms Export Control Act (22 U.S.C. 2753(d)), to approve the retransfer of controlled U.S.-origin defense articles from the United Kingdom (UK) to the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, in connection with the UK&#8217;s sale of 72 Typhoon fighter aircraft to Saudi Arabia. We believe that this retransfer proposal raises some of the same issues that the direct sale of advanced aircraft to Saudi Arabia would raise. In particular, we would not want the UK aircraft sale to jeopardize Israel&#8217;s qualitative military edge (QME), any more than we would permit a U.S. sale to pose such a threat to our closest ally in the region.
> 
> We understand that the UK Government has received helpful assurances from the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia. We understand also that the retransfers in question relate only to the Typhoon aircraft, and not to the weapon systems that may later be sold for use with the aircraft. And we realize that many weapon systems that might be used with the Typhoon would be of U.S. origin or have U.S. content, and would therefore be subject to the need for U.S. Government approval, although not always for prior notice to our Committees.
> 
> We would appreciate receiving assurance from the Administration that the United States will not approve the export or retransfer to Saudi Arabia for use with the Typhoon aircraft of any U.S. weapon system or incorporated defense article that would threaten Israel&#8217;s QME. We would also appreciate specific assurance that the Executive branch will consult with our Committees before any approval of a request to sell Saudi Arabia such sensitive weapon systems as Storm Shadow cruise missiles or Paveway IV precision guided weapons. And we would appreciate assurance that our Committees will be informed promptly if you should learn that the assurances provided by the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia to the United Kingdom are no longer being observed.
> 
> If these assurances are provided, we will have no objection to receiving formal notification of the proposed retransfer approval. We are confident that any other concerns will be settled before the expiration of the 30-day waiting period mandated by section 3(d) of the Arms Export Control Act.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Richard G. Lugar
> Ranking Minority Member
> Senate Committee on Foreign Relations
> 
> Joseph R. Biden, Jr.
> Chairman
> Senate Committee on Foreign Relations
> 
> Ileana Ros-Lehtinen
> Ranking Minority Member
> House Committee on Foreign Affairs
> 
> Howard L. Berman
> Acting Chairman
> House Committee on Foreign Affairs



*Function:* *Cruise missile*

*Scope:* *+ 250 km officially [unofficially France and UK have calculated the range of the missile at sea level, instead of the more efficient high-altitude flight profile that the missile actually follows. He actually providing a range of over 300 miles / 500 km for KSA and UAE (Black Shaheen cruise missile)]*

*Guidance System:* *Inertial, GPS, TERPROM. Terminal guidance using the infrared image.*

*Unit price:* *US $ 1 million 210*


*Tornado GR.Mk 4 shown launching a Storm Shadow.
Jane&#8217;s Air-Launched Weapons*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

i concur at the moment Euro fighter can not fire any ALCM and AGM and PGM until the software upgrade ?


----------



## Mosamania

mafiya said:


> i concur at the moment Euro fighter can not fire any ALCM and AGM and PGM until the software upgrade ?



The SEP upgrades are coming to KSA faster than the Euro nations. I wouldn't be surprised if they finished it here since it is planned to be finished in the middle of this year in UK.

New Saudi Camo looking gooooood:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


>



Till this date what is the exact number of Soldiers in Saudi Army Navy and Air force and paramilitary give separate numbers ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

@Mosamania Please give the details of MRLS you posted in your latest post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

Saudis have third most powerful military in ME, it is an impressive force. Although I think the KSA military should increase active military personnel currently it is at ~230,000 personnel with their budget they could adequately operate at 500,000 active military personnel making them a potent war-machine force in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Legend

​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Last Hope

Beautiful Hawks. I've seen six units in a formation take-off. Simply elegant.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

Last Hope said:


> Beautiful Hawks. I've seen six units in a formation take-off. Simply elegant.



I have seen these hawks do formation in tabuk from roof top of my building, these hawks are stationed at tabuk air base! I have their booklet on info about these hawks, their pilots and all the formations that they do, and a lot stunning pics!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

Arabian Legend said:


> ​



Amazing hawks.




A1Kaid said:


> Saudis have third most powerful military in ME, it is an impressive force. Although I think the KSA military should increase active military personnel currently it is at ~230,000 personnel with their budget they could adequately operate at 500,000 active military personnel making them a potent war-machine force in the region.



Share numbers are not that important anymore in conventional warfare. It's better to have a smaller amount of highly qualified personal rather than a giant army that is more expensive and difficult to maintain. 

But slightly increasing the number of personal by 10-15 % would not hurt given the enormous size of KSA (13th biggest country in the world) and all the different types of challenging landscapes to border/control (mountains, deep valleys, tropical areas, enormous coastlines, volcanic and sand deserts, steppes, more Wadis, forests in the south etc. But that's where the Peace Shield comes in the picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

@Arabian Legend where is @Mosamania ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

Zarvan said:


> @Arabian Legend where is @Mosamania ?



Havent seen him for a while now hopefully he is fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

Arabian Legend said:


>


 @ArabianLegend What are these Missiles I mean the one with white color

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

Zarvan said:


> @ArabianLegend What are these Missiles I mean the one with white color



^^ those are AGM-88 HARM

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Royal Navy sailors share 500 years of seafaring knowledge with Saudi partners | Royal Navy

Any recent news about the navy?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MooshMoosh

I have no clue why the Saudi's are obsess with fighter jets, instead of buying those expensive jets that can easily be shot down by an Iranian anti air equipment, they should focus on naval because Iran have decent naval powers.

deeeeleeted.


----------



## Falcon29

Why do you keep talking about Iran? Why you want war with Iran? Akhi, no, no war between Muslim nations. You should be building up military to protect Saudia and one day liberate Palestine.

Saudi special forces-

^^^^

KSA special forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Hazzy997 said:


> Why do you keep talking about Iran? Why you want war with Iran? Akhi, no, no war between Muslim nations. You should be building up military to protect Saudia and one day liberate Palestine.
> 
> Saudi special forces-
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> KSA special forces.





Ameen ya akhi Ameen.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Legend

​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Amazing photos 7abibi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*Exercise Tiger 2 : Saudi-French Special Forces*
















Translation help?

*"Google Translate"*

*Link:* Google Translate




> *Des forces spéciales saoudiennes en Corse*
> 
> *Jeudi 20 Septembre 2012
> Jean-Dominique Merchet*
> 
> *Un exercice conjoint des forces spéciales françaises et saoudiennes aura lieu en Corse du 1er au 18 octobre, à partir de la base de Solenzara. Après la montée en puissance, l'exercice proprement dit, (Field tactictal training, en français militaire...) aura lieu du 9 au 18.*
> 
> *Baptisé "Tigre 2", il impliquera des moyens importants, dont plusieurs hélicoptères saoudiens Black Hawk. Tigre 1 avait eu l'an passé en Arabie.* *Cet exercice du COS est conjoint avec le rendez-vous annuel de la BFST (Brigade des forces spéciales Terre), "Gorgones" qui se déroulait généralement à Caylus (Tarn-et-Garonne). L'an passé, une délégation saoudienne avait assisté à Gorgones, ce qui l'a visiblement convaincue. Tigre 2 n'est pas un exercice purement terrestre : des moyens de la Marine et de l'Armée de l'air seront également engagés.* Discrète, la coopération française avec les forces spéciales du Moyen-Orient est très active, que ce soit avec la Jordanie, le Qatar, les Emirats ou l'Arabie saoudite. Tigre 2 est la première "projection de forces" saoudienne en Europe.
> 
> 
> *Marianne 2*



*
Continue... See old links :*

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/73050-saudi-air-force-land-forces-navy-60.html#post3464773

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/73050-saudi-air-force-land-forces-navy-65.html#post3527759

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Bubblegum Crisis said:


> *Exercise Tiger 2 : Saudi-French Special Forces*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation help?
> 
> *"Google Translate"*
> 
> *Link:* Google Translate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Continue... See old links :*
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/73050-saudi-air-force-land-forces-navy-60.html#post3464773
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/73050-saudi-air-force-land-forces-navy-65.html#post3527759



Excellent joint operations. Let us hope that more beneficial joint operations will occur in the near future. Especially among our Arab and Muslim brothers and sisters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

&#x202b;

Saudi Hawks:

&#x202b;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

^ Posted before, please don't post twice...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

The pictures/videos I posted are from another forum. This thread is a very big one so I am not able to even see if some of it has been posted before. Most of the pictures here are from the Arab Defence forum anyway. Anyway apologizes if some of it is repost.

Will try to post something new without being 100 percent sure of it not being posted here in this thread before.































Has this video below been posted yet?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osd2H-rwi2I

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

RSAF Typhoon Tranche 3.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Arabian Legend said:


>




how many f-15 you have 153 or 129 wiki says Saudi have 153 or 129 ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Zarvan said:


> how many f-15 you have 153 or 129 wiki says Saudi have 153 or 129 ?



sorry akhi, 

Yes wiki is right RSAF operate 154 F-15 and that doesn't Include the 84 requested. As for the Typhoon we have received 26 out of 72.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Arabian Legend said:


> sorry akhi,
> 
> Yes wiki is right RSAF operate 154 F-15 and that doesn't Include the 84 requested. As for the Typhoon we have received 26 out of 72.


and akhi when will upgradation of older F-15 will start and how many planes you will have in total when all euro and f-15 are delivered ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

Zarvan said:


> and akhi when will upgradation of older F-15 will start and how many planes you will have in total when all euro and f-15 are delivered ?



upgrading f-15 has already taken place here in the country. once that done and RSAF received the rest 84 F-15SA and 46 EF we will have 397 active ready-to-hit planes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Arabian Legend said:


> upgrading f-15 has already taken place here in the country. once that done and RSAF received the rest 84 F-15SA and 46 EF we will have 397 active ready-to-hit planes.


that is great and how many Saab 2000 you ordered and how many you receieved and any news or rumour of ordering some new fighter jets ?


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bigzgvr4

i have a simple question to saudi people do you think your government would respond to IDAF Planes crossing over and bombing IRAN, My analysis not in this world, But you fail to realize after IRAN the only middle eastern country that have ballistic missiles capable of striking ISrael is Saudi arabia and pakistan, and I think Saudi kingdom fails to realize the importance of Protecting Mecca and Kaaba which is More Vital then any nuclear attack or nuclear reactor diaster if attacked to muslims NOT JUST SAUDI's but 90% of the muslims of the world the rest 10% muslims which is the saudi government and kurds

Saudi have more money then most Muslim countries i think their defence budget is more then india's But look at thier accomplisments 

1.)No Fighter Jet production line (india(the enemy) has one Iran(the enemy) has one Pakistan(the Khariji's have one)
2.) No Submarine production line( india(the Best friend) has one, Iran(the Shias ultimate salafi enteral enemy)has one, Pakistan(the khariji's have one)
3.) no Sam production line
4.) no tank production line
5.) no APC production line
6.) Sh1t out of luck if ISrael attack which it will after iran and pakistan is done with because of the only middle eastern countr with ballistic missile capability (stationed in mecca)
7.) Saudi should hand over military security of mecca to TURKEY and PAKISTAN Combined which will ensure mutual Destruction if attacked and a Comprehensive INterception capability Far greater then what Saudi's Can provide after all it is One of the five pillars of islam and should not be Held in the hands of those that Support millitary industry with out TOT which in turns Help Enemies of the kingdom 

just my 2 cents 

What do you guys Think no dissrespect intended to saudi just another khariji ajmi muslim speaking his mind


----------



## Mosamania

bigzgvr4 said:


> i have a simple question to saudi people do you think your government would respond to IDAF Planes crossing over and bombing IRAN, My analysis not in this world, But you fail to realize after IRAN the only middle eastern country that have ballistic missiles capable of striking ISrael is Saudi arabia and pakistan, and I think Saudi kingdom fails to realize the importance of Protecting Mecca and Kaaba which is More Vital then any nuclear attack or nuclear reactor diaster if attacked to muslims NOT JUST SAUDI's but 90% of the muslims of the world the rest 10% muslims which is the saudi government and kurds
> 
> Saudi have more money then most Muslim countries i think their defence budget is more then india's But look at thier accomplisments
> 
> 1.)No Fighter Jet production line (india(the enemy) has one Iran(the enemy) has one Pakistan(the Khariji's have one)
> 2.) No Submarine production line( india(the Best friend) has one, Iran(the Shias ultimate salafi enteral enemy)has one, Pakistan(the khariji's have one)
> 3.) no Sam production line
> 4.) no tank production line
> 5.) no APC production line
> 6.) Sh1t out of luck if ISrael attack which it will after iran and pakistan is done with because of the only middle eastern countr with ballistic missile capability (stationed in mecca)
> 7.) Saudi should hand over military security of mecca to TURKEY and PAKISTAN Combined which will ensure mutual Destruction if attacked and a Comprehensive INterception capability Far greater then what Saudi's Can provide after all it is One of the five pillars of islam and should not be Held in the hands of those that Support millitary industry with out TOT which in turns Help Enemies of the kingdom
> 
> just my 2 cents
> 
> What do you guys Think no dissrespect intended to saudi just another khariji ajmi muslim speaking his mind



Seriously? Is this what you really believe? Seriously?? Damn man I don't know what you have been told but dude you have been told wrong. 

You think we look at India as (Best friend?) and to Pakistan as "Kharijis?" Seriously man? It is worse than I thought. 

And man, I beg of you to use the search button and take a good long read about what Saudi Arabia has done recently in terms of Military Industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bigzgvr4

Mosamania said:


> Seriously? Is this what you really believe? Seriously?? Damn man I don't know what you have been told but dude you have been told wrong.
> 
> You think we look at India as (Best friend?) and to Pakistan as "Kharijis?" Seriously man? It is worse than I thought.
> 
> And man, I beg of you to use the search button and take a good long read about what Saudi Arabia has done recently in terms of Military Industry.



the fact still remains Threat From ISrael In the past Israel have violated Saudi Air Space plenty of times and kabba was underseige before from within 

and Trust me when I say about how saudi's treat other non arabs in the country i know becasue my 2 of my uncles from my mom side lived their 20 years and now one of my uncle from my dad side that is a doctor living their wants to get out and been trying to decide to either come to america live here and practice after taking the USMLE or go to Britian live with his wife's family because of the way he gets treated their among his arab peers But that is not the point 

I know Saudi arabia have been making military advancements But that does not change the fact about IF they will Be able to Confront ISRAEL violating its airspace which will bomb Mecca and Madina no doubt after iran is done with and possibly pakistan

JUST SEARCH "SAMSON OPTION" on the internet or youtube and also their are alot of Orthodox jews that want to have Millitary bases all over middle east like how USA have To prevent ARMS smuggling to hamas and hezbollah


----------



## Mosamania

bigzgvr4 said:


> the fact still remains Threat From ISrael In the past Israel have violated Saudi Air Space plenty of times and kabba was underseige before from within
> 
> and Trust me when I say about how saudi's treat other non arabs in the country i know becasue my 2 of my uncles from my mom side lived their 20 years and now one of my uncle from my dad side that is a doctor living their wants to get out and been trying to decide to either come to america live here and practice after taking the USMLE or go to Britian live with his wife's family because of the way he gets treated their among his arab peers But that is not the point
> 
> I know Saudi arabia have been making military advancements But that does not change the fact about IF they will Be able to Confront ISRAEL violating its airspace which will bomb Mecca and Madina no doubt after iran is done with and possibly pakistan
> 
> JUST SEARCH "SAMSON OPTION" on the internet or youtube and also their are alot of Orthodox jews that want to have Millitary bases all over middle east like how USA have To prevent ARMS smuggling to hamas and hezbollah



First of all:
The Saudis Warn Israel They Will Shoot Down Any Jets Using Its Airspace For A Strike On Iran - Business Insider
So nobody is violating our airspace and no one dares to.
I am a Saudi doctor and I meet a lot of Pakistani doctors not once have we treated one another as anything but friends brothers in scalpel and colleagues. And if there is any Muslim country that is able to confront Israel successfully it is Saudi Arabia and Turkey only.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bigzgvr4

the Samson OPtion





 That is the American Presidential Hopefull and carefully understand the mindset of people you'r government is friendly with 

So at least gov'n should get Turkey on board if you think pakistan is not able to confront israel


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

Troll ! Troll ! Troll ! 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/73050-saudi-air-force-land-forces-navy-78.html#post4219490

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/73050-saudi-air-force-land-forces-navy-78.html#post4219519

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/73050-saudi-air-force-land-forces-navy-78.html#post4219551

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/73050-saudi-air-force-land-forces-navy-78.html#post4220850


Stop ! *Stop&#8230;* 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/247349-what-can-hezbollah-do-couldnt-do-2006-a.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/middle...-baby-formula-medicine-getting-into-gaza.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-d...comes-first-country-ambassador-palestine.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/248139-pakistan-syria-relations.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-d...helping-syrian-refugees-turkey-elsewhere.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/246432-emiratis-too-handsome-saudi.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/244773-list-mossad-operatives.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/203960-total-defeat-israel-33-days-lebanon-2006-a.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/245760-braking-news-south-tunisia-bomb-explosion.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/242647-syrian-militants-granted-care-democracy.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-d...rebels-capture-bashar-al-assad-dawn-news.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/242805-scta-build-museum-showcasing-makkah-s-history.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-d...ants-asylum-some-members-gathafis-family.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/239834-one-state-solution-all-arab-jewish-problems.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/239969-arabs-urged-use-social-media-fight-extremism.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/239613-north-ready-blow.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/237821-maliki-saudi-arabia-qatar.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/236684-muslim-brotherhood-return-streets.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-d...ent-impossible-amid-shia-sunni-dichotomy.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/223621-egypts-hopes-betrayed-morsi.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-d...an-convoy-arabs-state-your-opinions-here.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-d...r-slit-throat-israeli-prison-guard-video.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/232755-arap-turk-akhi-akhi-habibi-habibi.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/225968-saudi-arabia-luxury-cars-trucks-buses.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/227005-trauma-gw-1-a.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/226793-what-if-discussion.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/221642-iran-seeks-exploit-unrest-jordan-oil-offer.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/224394-russia-admits-assad-loosing.html


Please ! Please ! Mercy *@* Aeronaut. Delete&#8230;

In end. My own reply also.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ya hosein

good equpments really good.but dont you think that was better to use your wealth and army for muslims not against them??
muslim country ally of usa and israel and against resistance...isnt it funny???


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Amazing pics and videos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> Seriously? Is this what you really believe? Seriously?? Damn man I don't know what you have been told but dude you have been told wrong.
> 
> You think we look at India as (Best friend?) and to Pakistan as "Kharijis?" Seriously man? It is worse than I thought.
> 
> And man, I beg of you to use the search button and take a good long read about what Saudi Arabia has done recently in terms of Military Industry.


Sir Please post the links


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

@bigzgvr4 Lets not ruin this thread.


----------



## Zarvan

@Arabian Legend Please tell me what kind of weapons and vehicles are being produced in Saudi Arabia I mean Tanks and APC and Artillery Guns and Pistols and others which of them are being completely produced in Saudi Arabia and some in parts and others imported from other countries ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

HD Images of the Saudi Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Amazing Pics @Mosamania


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## uzair ramay

well said....

well said....

well said....


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

^^ DUPLICATED Mosa. I hope you flip the P pages before posting.


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tacticool

Super Falcon said:


> well what the hell yaar sadis will buy 70 more F 15 100 F 15 already they have and 70 eurofighter they bought too and 70 apaches 40 odd black hawks have they gone mad waste of money as they dont have any enemies all muslim countries love them and me too is they are planning all out war with the world hope they have gone for F 16 too as deadly as F 15 have more buyers than F 15 F 16



According to ahadees, there will be a super liberal gov. in syria which will be headed by named 'SUFYANI' in ahadees. Sufyani will attack saudi arabia and his armies will massacre people in mina. Then IMAM MEHDI will rise and fight against SUFYANI. So preparing a big army to fight against him. I favour saudis to go 4x larger than what they are now.


----------



## Tacticool

mosamania Bro plz plz plz change your avatar, pic. I can't read your posts due to that. plzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Abdul_Haseeb said:


> According to ahadees, there will be a super liberal gov. in syria which will be headed by named 'SUFYANI' in ahadees. Sufyani will attack saudi arabia and his armies will massacre people in mina. Then IMAM MEHDI will rise and fight against SUFYANI. So preparing a big army to fight against him. I favour saudis to go 4x larger than what they are now.


It is a weak Hadeeth, yet it is ignored.
ÙÙÙØ¹ Ø§ÙØ¥Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø³Ø¤Ø§Ù ÙØ¬ÙØ§Ø¨ - ÙØ§ ØµØ*Ø© Ø*Ø¯ÙØ« Ø§ÙØ³ÙÙØ§ÙÙ Ø

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JUBA



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Brothers, are there any pictures coming out on the Saudi side of things concerning Tobuk 3 the live fire exercise between Egyptian and Saudi forces as the Egyptian side is quite dry on picture right now and it should be somewhere at its fifth day out of the total fifteen days.


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

JUBA said:


>



What an amazing video..

The music sucks though..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

​
during loop

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Controlled Pair

Bro's, can you advise me on when Saudi pilots have been in actual combat?

There's nothing like training pilots and the next generation with a bit of war experience.

This is why the USA rarely goes a decade without a conflict. Keeps the military battle ready.

In reality, Saudi needs a war or small conflict to finally test its air force.


----------



## PWFI

Controlled Pair said:


> Bro's, can you advise me on when Saudi pilots have been in actual combat?
> 
> There's nothing like training pilots and the next generation with a bit of war experience.
> 
> This is why the USA rarely goes a decade without a conflict. Keeps the military battle ready.
> 
> In reality, Saudi needs a war or small conflict to finally test its air force.




That's why you guys are so good in killing innocent childrens, bombing hospitals etc---Israeli way to get ready for war: "kill innocent peoples". Shame on You !!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Controlled Pair

PWFI said:


> That's why you guys are so good in killing innocent childrens, bombing hospitals etc---Israeli way to get ready for war: "kill innocent peoples". Shame on You !!



A pakistani talking about killing innocents 

Your country is an assembly line for terrorists. You've created havoc all over the world. Targeting civilians of course.

Everyone is having a good discussion. I made a point that you need battles to be battle ready - a point well known by everyone.

You come in with your korma-munching gob and start flapping your gums and causing arguments.

Get lost pal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

> Bro's, can you advise me on when Saudi pilots have been in actual combat?
> 
> There's nothing like training pilots and the next generation with a bit of war experience.
> 
> This is why the USA rarely goes a decade without a conflict. Keeps the military battle ready.
> 
> In reality, Saudi needs a war or small conflict to finally test its air force.


 Their last air to air engagement if i recall correctly was in 1991 where one F-15 splashed two Iraqi Mig-29s. The Saudi air force may also have had reconnaissance and CAS roles in defeating a rather limited Houthi and Alqaeda linked insurgency.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PWFI

Controlled Pair said:


> A pakistani talking about killing innocents
> 
> Your country is an assembly line for terrorists. You've created havoc all over the world. Targeting civilians of course.
> 
> Everyone is having a good discussion. I made a point that you need battles to be battle ready - a point well known by everyone.
> 
> You come in with your korma-munching gob and start flapping your gums and causing arguments.
> 
> Get lost pal.



Perhaps few pakistanis are bad but we are certainly not a terrorist state like you, and our ministers were not involved in terrorsits activitys like your----You guy's are doing a state lavel terrorism---i get now why everybody hate you and between 1939/1945 someone wanted to F*** all your race---you guys really deserve that and soon you gonna get it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Controlled Pair

Frogman said:


> Their last air to air engagement if i recall correctly was in 1991 where one F-15 splashed two Iraqi Mig-29s. The Saudi air force may also have had reconnaissance and CAS roles in defeating a rather limited Houthi and Alqaeda linked insurgency.



I didn't know about that incident. Thanks for the info.

Yes, I remember the insurgency because one of our British reporters was paralysed in a gun attack in Saudi.

I remember the Saudis released a list of wanted men and told them they can come in voluntarily, or they will be hunted down. 

It was a very successful operation and there have been few incidents since. 

Of course in Israel we have also not had any dog fights in the air for a long time.


----------



## Doritos11

Frogman said:


> Their last air to air engagement if i recall correctly was in 1991 where one F-15 splashed two Iraqi Mig-29s. The Saudi air force may also have had reconnaissance and CAS roles in defeating a rather limited Houthi and Alqaeda linked insurgency.



No,this is wrong information.

Air engagements of the Gulf War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*The Iraqi Air Force attempted to mount a rare offensive bombing operation and loaded two F1s with incendiary bombs. The Royal Saudi Air Force sent up two F-15Cs to get the bombers. One of the F-15s maneuvered behind the F1s and took them both down with AIM-9 missiles.*

This is the same as firing on 2 737s with an AIM 9 Sidewinder from behind only the aircraft were F1 mirages.. not worth to be called real combat experience or a dogfight, the iraqi fighters had no air to air missiles on those 2 F1s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Frogman said:


> Their last air to air engagement if i recall correctly was in 1991 where one F-15 splashed two Iraqi Mig-29s. The Saudi air force may also have had reconnaissance and CAS roles in defeating a rather limited Houthi and Alqaeda linked insurgency.





Doritos11 said:


> No,this is wrong information.
> 
> Air engagements of the Gulf War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *The Iraqi Air Force attempted to mount a rare offensive bombing operation and loaded two F1s with incendiary bombs. The Royal Saudi Air Force sent up two F-15Cs to get the bombers. One of the F-15s maneuvered behind the F1s and took them both down with AIM-9 missiles.*
> 
> This is the same as firing on 2 737s with an AIM 9 Sidewinder from behind only the aircraft were F1 mirages.. not worth to be called real combat experience or a dogfight, the iraqi fighters had no air to air missiles on those 2 F1s.





^^^ are you trying to hide your miserable failure or what

here is the video of the Saudi pilot shooting down 2 iraqi jets .... enjoy...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

Arabian Legend said:


> ^^^ are you trying to hide your miserable failure or what
> 
> here is the video of the Saudi pilot shooting down 2 iraqi jets .... enjoy...




Correcting information is not hiding.
Congratz with ur achievement, maybe we still start a saudi-iraq troll war here later, not now we already done that recently.


----------



## F-16IN

Doritos11 said:


> Correcting information is not hiding.
> Congratz with ur achievement, maybe we still start a saudi-iraq troll war here later, not now we already done that recently.



due just chill. i know your country is good friend of u.s.a.


----------



## Doritos11

F-16IN said:


> due just chill. i know your country is good friend of u.s.a.



But I am calm


----------



## Arabian Legend

Doritos11 said:


> Correcting information is not hiding.
> Congratz with ur achievement, maybe we still start a saudi-iraq troll war here later, not now we already done that recently.



Lol what Information, can't you see the video prove you otherwise...


----------



## Doritos11

Arabian Legend said:


> Lol what Information, can't you see the video prove you otherwise...



*Originally Posted by Frogman *
Their last air to air engagement if i recall correctly was in 1991 where *one F-15 splashed two Iraqi Mig-29s.* The Saudi air force may also have had reconnaissance and CAS roles in defeating a rather limited Houthi and Alqaeda linked insurgency.

*Originally Posted by Doritos11 *
No,this is wrong information.

Air engagements of the Gulf War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Iraqi Air Force attempted to mount a rare offensive bombing operation and l*oaded two F1s with incendiary bombs. The Royal Saudi Air Force sent up two F-15Cs to get the bombers. One of the F-15s maneuvered behind the F1s and took them both down with AIM-9 missiles.*

This is the same as firing on 2 737s with an AIM 9 Sidewinder from behind only the aircraft were F1 mirages.. not worth to be called real combat experience or a dogfight, the iraqi fighters had no air to air missiles on those 2 F1s.


----------



## Arabian Legend

Twuaiq, saudi made vehicle.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frogman

I remember them being MIG-29s. I could be wrong and i can admit it.


----------



## Frogman

> This is the same as firing on 2 737s with an AIM 9 Sidewinder from behind only the aircraft were F1 mirages.. not worth to be called real combat experience or a dogfight, the iraqi fighters had no air to air missiles on those 2 F1s.


 I must disagree with you here. Those Mirages were still capable of taking evasive action or dumping flares and try to get out of the engagement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mosamania

Doritos11 said:


> *Originally Posted by Frogman *
> Their last air to air engagement if i recall correctly was in 1991 where *one F-15 splashed two Iraqi Mig-29s.* The Saudi air force may also have had reconnaissance and CAS roles in defeating a rather limited Houthi and Alqaeda linked insurgency.
> 
> *Originally Posted by Doritos11 *
> No,this is wrong information.
> 
> Air engagements of the Gulf War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The Iraqi Air Force attempted to mount a rare offensive bombing operation and l*oaded two F1s with incendiary bombs. The Royal Saudi Air Force sent up two F-15Cs to get the bombers. One of the F-15s maneuvered behind the F1s and took them both down with AIM-9 missiles.*
> 
> This is the same as firing on 2 737s with an AIM 9 Sidewinder from behind only the aircraft were F1 mirages.. not worth to be called real combat experience or a dogfight, the iraqi fighters had no air to air missiles on those 2 F1s.



Actually, it is routine that not a single aircraft goes on a sortie without having at least 2 WVR missiles for self defense, sometimes it even has 2 BVR missiles for self defense, this is somewhat of a rule of law in all air forces that unless it is a bomber not a single Aircraft takes off from the ground without having some fighting capability. Here let me show you:





Even though this F-16 is bombing in Afghanistan against Taliban, a group that doesn't even operate a kite, they are still loaded with 2 Air-air missiles, here let me show you again:

Look this is a mirage that is also carrying out CAS operations in Afghanistan, But it still loaded with 2 A-A missiles:






You see those F1s most certainly have had a certain degree of A-A capability, And if those Iraqi pilots were accomplished pilots they would dispense of the load and start carrying out an Air engagement protocol.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Doritos11

Mosamania said:


> You see those F1s most certainly have had a certain degree of A-A capability, And if those Iraqi pilots were accomplished pilots they would dispense of the load and start carrying out an Air engagement protocol.



Only that the IQAF never followed international routines of the air force, many Iraqi pilots had no ejecting seats for example.
Even if they had AA capability onboard, it is quite hard to take on F15 fighters led by a US awacs E3 in full enemy airspace were hundreds of coalition fighters, bombers, AWACS and anti-radar planes were present.

The fact that they were taken down by AIM 9 close range missiles also tells something, why did they not use AIM 120 ? Usually when enemy fighters are spotted AIM 120 are used cause they assume that these fighter jets can retaliate.
Maybe their radars were blinded by US aircraft.


----------



## Mosamania

Doritos11 said:


> Only that the IQAF never followed international routines of the air force, many Iraqi pilots had no ejecting seats for example.
> Even if they had AA capability onboard, it is quite hard to take on F15 fighters led by a US awacs E3 in full enemy airspace were hundreds of coalition fighters, bombers, AWACS and anti-radar planes were present.
> 
> The fact that they were taken down by AIM 9 close range missiles also tells something, why did they not use AIM 120 ? Usually when enemy fighters are spotted AIM 120 are used cause they assume that these fighter jets can retaliate.
> Maybe their radars were blinded by US aircraft.



Then it is not our fault that IqAF didn't follow international routines and protocols, which pretty much explains the whole air war result of 91, And you are correct it is had to take on F-15s with AWACs, which means we have a formidable Air Force in our own right, And the Mirages were taken down by Aim-9s instead of Aim-120s is because since the air activity was high at the time visual confirmations were needed, the IFF were not as advanced as they are today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Doritos11

Mosamania said:


> Then it is not our fault that IqAF didn't follow international routines and protocols, which pretty much explains the whole air war result of 91, And you are correct it is had to take on F-15s with AWACs, which means we have a formidable Air Force in our own right, And the Mirages were taken down by Aim-9s instead of Aim-120s is because since the air activity was high at the time visual confirmations were needed, the IFF were not as advanced as they are today.



True for most part, though the air war result of 1991 has nothing to do with that.
No air force in the world can take up against the USAF, not mentioning all other NATO forces that were among them.
Though the results would be different if the coalition forces were not there..


----------



## Mosamania

Doritos11 said:


> True for most part, though the air war result of 1991 has nothing to do with that.
> No air force in the world can take up against the USAF, not mentioning all other NATO forces that were among them.
> Though the results would be different if the coalition forces were not there..



Iraq invaded Kuwait, Saudi Arabia gave it a deadline to get out or call on the UN for help, Deadline is up, Saudi Arabia along with other GCC countries made it formal in the UN. The UNSC responded. 

This is completely within international law protocols, in fact the deadline to get out of Kuwait was something extra from KSA to Iraq that it might come to its senses. Do you see anything wrong with the course which Saudi Arabia took to resolve this crisis?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Doritos11

Mosamania said:


> Iraq invaded Kuwait, Saudi Arabia gave it a deadline to get out or call on the UN for help, Deadline is up, Saudi Arabia along with other GCC countries made it formal in the UN. The UNSC responded.
> 
> This is completely within international law protocols, in fact the deadline to get out of Kuwait was something extra from KSA to Iraq that it might come to its senses. Do you see anything wrong with the course which Saudi Arabia took to resolve this crisis?



I am talking about military capabilities only here not poltics.


----------



## Mosamania

Doritos11 said:


> I am talking about military capabilities only here not poltics.



Without a doubt in my mind our military capabilities in 1990 was so bad and horrible, nobody is denying that. Because at the time KSA was actually arming Iraq instead of arming itself. Not in anyway were we even a quarter of Iraqi military capability at the time.

However that was a lesson learned the hard way, and in the past 20 years and namely the past 7 years, things have changed dramatically.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## BronzePlaque

Dont know if these pictures have been posted before..Anyhow

Saudi Amaliyat-Ul Kuvvat Ul HassaSaudi Special Operations Team)(Please correct the wording if its wrong)



































Credit goes to Savunma ve Sald&#305;r&#305; Sistemleri Facebook Group

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan

BronzePlaque said:


> Dont know if these pictures have been posted before..Anyhow
> 
> Saudi Amaliyat-Ul Kuvvat Ul HassaSaudi Special Operations Team)(Please correct the wording if its wrong)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit goes to Savunma ve Sald&#305;r&#305; Sistemleri Facebook Group


 @Mosamania What are these guys called in Saudi Armed Forces ? @Arabian Legend

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Zarvan said:


> @Mosamania What are these guys called in Saudi Armed Forces ? @Arabian Legend



We call them in Arabic Al-Saeqah Forces/special forces. subdivision of the land army..


----------



## Zarvan

Arabian Legend said:


> We call them in Arabic Al-Saeqah Forces/special forces. subdivision of the land army..


 @Mosamania told on some thread that you are planning to train all of your Army on Al Saeqah bases I mean all soldiers will have the same kind of training which these guys get if this is true than How much time it will take to complete that training Sir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JUBA



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Mosamania said:


>



I cannot see the first 3 photos.

Do you have some recent updates from the navy, Mosab? I can't access ÇáãäÊÏì ÇáÚÑÈí ááÏÝÇÚ æÇáÊÓáíÍ forum for some reason (site is down here).


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

Zarvan said:


> @Mosamania told on some thread that you are planning to train all of your Army on Al Saeqah bases I mean all soldiers will have the same kind of training which these guys get if this is true than How much time it will take to complete that training Sir



Sorry akhi for the late response, I just noticed. 

Yes Mosa is right, Alsaeqah traning is applied to all army branches, even the royal guards. It is mandatory as for now and most of our troops already went through it Land forces/Navy(Frogman)and air force and NG. all have similar training.


----------



## Kompromat

This camouflage has anti thermal properties.


----------



## Mosamania

Arabian Legend said:


> Sorry akhi for the late response, I just noticed.
> 
> Yes Mosa is right, Alsaeqah traning is applied to all army branches, even the royal guards. It is mandatory as for now and most of our troops already went through it Land forces/Navy(Frogman)and air force and NG. all have similar training.



Al-Saeqah training became mandatory recently I heard too, I guess this confirms it. But still not all soldiers have went through it yet.


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

Zarvan said:


> @Mosamania told on some thread that you are *planning to train all of your Army on Al Saeqah bases* I mean all soldiers will have the same kind of training which these guys get if this is true than How much time it will take to complete that training Sir



I don&#8217;t think that &#8216;all Saudi Army will train on Al Saeqah bases&#8217;. But only KSA special units of &#8216;all military branches (Army, Navy and Air Force)&#8217;. Units to &#8216;Army, Navy and Air Force&#8217;. 

The goal is to build a organization similar to Special Operations Command (COS) or United States Special Operations Command (USSOCOM or SOCOM).
*
COS (Special Operations Command)*

www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/73050-saudi-air-force-land-forces-navy-60.html#post3464773

*United States Special Operations Command (USSOCOM or SOCOM)*

United States Special Operations Command - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

A special unit has not only a simple training. &#8216;Only men with a intellect, mental, physical of exceptional quality - very few men but the best of best -&#8217; can be part of these special units with means equipment and technique equally exceptional just for them.

Saudi special units are training with the French special units (No doubt among the 3 best in the world) for this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Bubblegum Crisis said:


> I don&#8217;t think that &#8216;all Saudi Army will train on Al Saeqah bases&#8217;. But only KSA special units of &#8216;all military branches (Army, Navy and Air Force)&#8217;. Units to &#8216;Army, Navy and Air Force&#8217;.
> 
> The goal is to build a organization similar to Special Operations Command (COS) or United States Special Operations Command (USSOCOM or SOCOM).
> *
> COS (Special Operations Command)*
> 
> www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/73050-saudi-air-force-land-forces-navy-60.html#post3464773
> 
> *United States Special Operations Command (USSOCOM or SOCOM)*
> 
> United States Special Operations Command - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> A special unit has not only a simple training. &#8216;Only men with a intellect, mental, physical of exceptional quality - very few men but the best of best -&#8217; can be part of these special units with means equipment and technique equally exceptional just for them.
> 
> Saudi special units are training with the French special units (No doubt among the 3 best in the world) for this.



All the French special forces that are attached to the "Commandement des Opérations Spéciales" are among the very best in the world. They have a very good reputation.

Talking about special forces:

Saudi Special Forces -

&#x202b;

(please ignore the music in both clips)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

al-Hasani said:


> All the French special forces that are attached to the "Commandement des Opérations Spéciales" are among the very best in the world. They have a very good reputation.
> 
> Talking about special forces:
> 
> Saudi Special Forces -
> 
> &#8235;
> 
> (please ignore the music in both clips)



Those are Ministry of Interior. NOT military.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Mosamania said:


> Those are Ministry of Interior. NOT military.



Is there any cooperation between our Al Saeqah and Paksiatn SSG?


----------



## Armstrong

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Is there any cooperation between our Saiqh and Paksiatn SSG?



Whats Saigh ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Is there any cooperation between our Saiqh and Paksiatn SSG?



Saudi special forces training with SSGN (Naval special forces) :


















> The Officers and members of Special Service Group (Navy), Pakistan Navy Maritime Special Warfare (MSW) Group, SEAL Group and officers and members of Royal Saudi Naval Special Forces participated in the Exercise. The Exercise was conducted simultaneously by Maritime Special Warfare (MSW) and SEAL Group encompassing seminar, lectures and special operations exercises. Maritime Special Warfare Group conducted Maritime Special Operations encompassing Maritime Counter Terrorism, Counter Piracy Operations at Sea and Close Quarter Combat. The operations were conducted by Special Operating Forces using Special Force Boats, VBSS Boats and Helicopters. The joint exercise culminated on supposed boarding operations on a simulated pirated vessel in Counter piracy situation using the SSG(N) sea platforms. -

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

Personally, I do not like absolutely these videos. They are just ugly. 

The owner us will render a great service by removing, now. 

It&#8217;s not the really Saudi special unit.

I prefer - from very far - that.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/73050-saudi-air-force-land-forces-navy-77.html#post4174069

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/73050-saudi-air-force-land-forces-navy-79.html#post4250104

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/73050-saudi-air-force-land-forces-navy-60.html#post3471149

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/73050-saudi-air-force-land-forces-navy-63.html#post3505400

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/73050-saudi-air-force-land-forces-navy-63.html#post3515260

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/73050-saudi-air-force-land-forces-navy-79.html#post4250137

http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/73050-saudi-air-force-land-forces-navy-79.html#post4250147


KSA has a very urgent need a submarine power especially [at least 6 with an air-independent propulsion (AIP)], also more means own intelligence spying and communication satellites especially for its special units - UAV and very-high-resolution optical Earth-imaging satellites -. Our Turkish brothers will provide us in the future its valuable elements sorely lacking. UAV &#8216;TAI Anka&#8217; and type &#8216;Göktürk &#8211; I&#8217; spy satellite.

*&#8216;Göktürk &#8211; I&#8217; spy satellite*

http://www.defence.pk/forums/turkey...technologies-news-updates-12.html#post3717176

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Arabian Legend said:


> Sorry akhi for the late response, I just noticed.
> 
> Yes Mosa is right, Alsaeqah traning is applied to all army branches, even the royal guards. It is mandatory as for now and most of our troops already went through it Land forces/Navy(Frogman)and air force and NG. all have similar training.


and how many people in army and ng you have in total and that is really good news that your soldier will be trained as best but when you started the al saeqah force did you took help from some country special force I mean Pakistan or USA



Bubblegum Crisis said:


> I don&#8217;t think that &#8216;all Saudi Army will train on Al Saeqah bases&#8217;. But only KSA special units of &#8216;all military branches (Army, Navy and Air Force)&#8217;. Units to &#8216;Army, Navy and Air Force&#8217;.
> 
> The goal is to build a organization similar to Special Operations Command (COS) or United States Special Operations Command (USSOCOM or SOCOM).
> *
> COS (Special Operations Command)*
> 
> www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/73050-saudi-air-force-land-forces-navy-60.html#post3464773
> 
> *United States Special Operations Command (USSOCOM or SOCOM)*
> 
> United States Special Operations Command - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> A special unit has not only a simple training. &#8216;Only men with a intellect, mental, physical of exceptional quality - very few men but the best of best -&#8217; can be part of these special units with means equipment and technique equally exceptional just for them.
> 
> Saudi special units are training with the French special units (No doubt among the 3 best in the world) for this.


no @Mosamania told that all Saudi soldiers will have to get saeqah training that have been made compulsory not just special forces and yes you urgently need submarines

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Armstrong said:


> Whats Saigh ?



My apologies  it was a typo = / I meant Al Saeqah



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Saudi special forces training with SSGN (Naval special forces) :



Thanks man!



Bubblegum Crisis said:


> Personally, I do not like absolutely these videos. They are just ugly.
> 
> The owner us will render a great service by removing, now.
> 
> It&#8217;s not the really Saudi special unit.
> 
> I prefer - from very far - that.
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/73050-saudi-air-force-land-forces-navy-77.html#post4174069
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/73050-saudi-air-force-land-forces-navy-79.html#post4250104
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/73050-saudi-air-force-land-forces-navy-60.html#post3471149
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/73050-saudi-air-force-land-forces-navy-63.html#post3505400
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/73050-saudi-air-force-land-forces-navy-63.html#post3515260
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/73050-saudi-air-force-land-forces-navy-79.html#post4250137
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/73050-saudi-air-force-land-forces-navy-79.html#post4250147
> 
> 
> KSA has a very urgent need a submarine power especially [at least 6 with an air-independent propulsion (AIP) ], also more means own intelligence spying and communication satellites especially for its special units - UAV and very-high-resolution optical Earth-imaging satellites -. Our Turkish brothers will provide us in the future its valuable units sorely lacking. UAV &#8216;TAI Anka&#8217; and type &#8216;Göktürk &#8211; I&#8217; spy satellite.
> 
> *&#8216;Göktürk &#8211; I&#8217; spy satellite*
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/turkey...technologies-news-updates-12.html#post3717176



Your intelligence has its own satellite to spy on  .. 
Don't worry they're doing good.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

Bubblegum Crisis said:


> Personally, I do not like absolutely these videos. They are just ugly.
> 
> The owner us will render a great service by removing, now.
> 
> It&#8217;s not the really Saudi special unit.
> 
> I prefer - from very far - that.
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/73050-saudi-air-force-land-forces-navy-77.html#post4174069
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/73050-saudi-air-force-land-forces-navy-79.html#post4250104
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/73050-saudi-air-force-land-forces-navy-60.html#post3471149
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/73050-saudi-air-force-land-forces-navy-63.html#post3505400
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/73050-saudi-air-force-land-forces-navy-63.html#post3515260
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/73050-saudi-air-force-land-forces-navy-79.html#post4250137
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/73050-saudi-air-force-land-forces-navy-79.html#post4250147
> 
> 
> KSA has a very urgent need a submarine power especially [at least 6 with an air-independent propulsion (AIP)], also more means own intelligence spying and communication satellites especially for its special units - UAV and very-high-resolution optical Earth-imaging satellites -. Our Turkish brothers will provide us in the future its valuable elements sorely lacking. UAV &#8216;TAI Anka&#8217; and type &#8216;Göktürk &#8211; I&#8217; spy satellite.
> 
> *&#8216;Göktürk &#8211; I&#8217; spy satellite*
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/turkey...technologies-news-updates-12.html#post3717176



Regarding Saudi Earth Observation satellite, We have SaudiSat 2 in orbit a 250Kg indigenous satellite. And SaudiSat 3 a massive 2 TONNE special purpose earth observation satellite currently being made in KACST. Set to be done originally by 2013 but since more work is needed date of finishing was postponed to 2014.


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

Zarvan said:


> ... all Saudi soldiers will have to get saeqah training that have been made compulsory not just special forces...





It's just impossible, illogical. Is outside any natural selection.

These exceptional men - special unit - use and with are training on means equipment and technique equally exceptional. No nation in the world can have a whole special unit army.

I repeat, only men with a intellect, mental, physical of exceptional quality - very few men but the best of best - can be part of these special units.




Mosamania said:


> Regarding Saudi Earth Observation satellite, We have SaudiSat 2 in orbit a 250Kg indigenous satellite. And SaudiSat 3 a massive 2 TONNE special purpose earth observation satellite currently being made in KACST. Set to be done originally by 2013 but since more work is needed date of finishing was postponed to 2014.



None of our satellites is the level of resolution : 0.5 - 0.8 m. The level of very-high-resolution optical Earth-imaging satellites to very great countries. We do not have the technology of &#8216;Electro-optical very-high-resolution with 3D relief capacity&#8217; (Technology very jealously guarded). We are like blind. But with help our Turkish brothers, this will change.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Mosamania said:


> Those are Ministry of Interior. NOT military.



Yes I know that Mosab, I just thought he was referring to all internal security forces like the French version. 



Bubblegum Crisis said:


> It's just impossible, illogical. Is outside any natural selection.
> 
> These exceptional men - special unit - use and with are training on means equipment and technique equally exceptional. No nation in the world can have a whole special unit army.
> 
> I repeat, only men with a intellect, mental, physical of exceptional quality - very few men but the best of best - can be part of these special units.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of our satellites is the level of resolution : 0.5 - 0.8 m. The level of very-high-resolution optical Earth-imaging satellites to very great countries. We do not have the technology of &#8216;Electro-optical very-high-resolution with 3D relief capacity&#8217; (Technology very jealously guarded). We are like blind. But with help our Turkish brothers, this will change.



Exactly. But will that even happen in the foreseeable future?

&#x202b;

Not sure if a repost, I hope not.


----------



## Stardust

nice pictures,nice army

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Bubblegum Crisis said:


> It's just impossible, illogical. Is outside any natural selection.
> 
> These exceptional men - special unit - use and with are training on means equipment and technique equally exceptional. No nation in the world can have a whole special unit army.
> 
> I repeat, only men with a intellect, mental, physical of exceptional quality - very few men but the best of best - can be part of these special units.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of our satellites is the level of resolution : 0.5 - 0.8 m. The level of very-high-resolution optical Earth-imaging satellites to very great countries. We do not have the technology of &#8216;Electro-optical very-high-resolution with 3D relief capacity&#8217; (Technology very jealously guarded). We are like blind. But with help our Turkish brothers, this will change.


no sir is it not all Saudi soldiers can be trained like saqeah are trained Pakistan is also planning to train its forces like ssg its commando group


----------



## Arabian Legend

Mosamania said:


> Al-Saeqah training became mandatory recently I heard too, I guess this confirms it. But still not all soldiers have went through it yet.



Exactly Mosa and thats what I mean by Most of our troops. Im referring to the Land forces after 2009.


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

But what it is &#8216;Al-Saeqah unit&#8217;? If it is the name of the special units of Saudi Arabia like &#8216;Delta Force&#8217; in USA. Then it must be totally logical. All soldiers of a country - Army or other branches - can not receive training of special units. 

It is impossible to achieve technical and totally unnecessary. That does not exist and will never exist. Very few men in a country may form part &#8216;real special units&#8217;. A few regiments of every military branches &#8211; Army, Navy or Air Force - defense forces, that's it.


----------



## Frogman

> But what it is &#8216;Al-Saeqah unit&#8217;? If it is the name of the special units of Saudi Arabia like &#8216;Delta Force&#8217; in USA. Then it must be totally logical. All soldiers of a country - Army or other branches - can not receive training of special units.


 Well, if its based on the original Egyptian version of ALSA3KA then they would be referred to as special forces however in reality they are the country's elite forces (Alnokhba). The actual special forces i.e counter terrorism units and such are recruited from these elite units. In Egypt every officer must go through SA3KA training, is it also the case in Saudi?


----------



## Arabian Legend

Bubblegum Crisis said:


> But what it is &#8216;Al-Saeqah unit&#8217;? If it is the name of the special units of Saudi Arabia like &#8216;Delta Force&#8217; in USA. Then it must be totally logical. All soldiers of a country - Army or other branches - can not receive training of special units.
> 
> It is impossible to achieve technical and totally unnecessary. That does not exist and will never exist. Very few men in a country may form part &#8216;real special units&#8217;. A few regiments of every military branches &#8211; Army, Navy or Air Force - defense forces, that's it.



We are talking about Al-saeaqh training not Al-saeqah Forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

&#8216;Special forces counter terrorism&#8217; are not real special units like &#8216;Delta Force, SAS (Special Air Service) or COS&#8217;.

There are only three countries in the world who have real special units with all the necessary training, all means projections around the world, military intelligence sophisticated (spy satellite etc&#8230 and means of communication necessary. USA, United Kingdom, France.


----------



## Frogman

> &#8216;Special forces counter terrorism&#8217; are not real special units like &#8216;Delta Force, SAS (Special Air Service) or COS&#8217;.


 Counter terroism units are special forces for one reason and one reason alone. They are provided with specialised training for specific missions. Now as for the examples you stated above these are tier one units who receive specialised training in multiple areas be it counter terrorism, infiltration and sabotage etc. 
For example the French GIGN are used only for counter terrorist and hostage rescue operations and are considered special forces however their missions have may have little resemblance to say the American DEVGRU but DEVGRU is still capable of counter terrorist and hostage rescue operations.



> There are only three countries in the world who have real special units with all the necessary training, means projections around the world, military intelligence sophisticated (spy satellite etc&#8230 and means of communication necessary. USA, United Kingdom, France.


 Any nation with specialised units has special forces however the capability of these forces depends on what you have stated to an extent.


----------



## Zarvan

Arabian Legend said:


> Exactly Mosa and thats what I mean by Most of our troops. Im referring to the Land forces after 2009.





Arabian Legend said:


> We are talking about Al-saeaqh training not Al-saeqah Forces.



so sir what will be that training ? please explain in detail


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

Frogman said:


> ... Any nation with specialised units has special forces however the capability of these forces depends on what you have stated to an extent.



^^

Do not play with words. You have perfectly understood.

The &#8216;real special units&#8217; lead direct actions (DA) with short-duration strikes and other small-scale offensive actions conducted as a special operation in hostile, denied, or politically sensitive environments and employ specialized military capabilities to seize, destroy, capture, exploit, recover, or damage designated targets. Infiltration [Tactical ground vehicles, Helicopter, Parachute (By night using jump technique so their airplane does not alert the enemy), Boat, Underwater (By swimming or means from a submarine - nuclear-powered attack submarine : unlimited time - or may parachute into open water, go underwater, and swim to the target)], Attack, Exfiltration. 

There are only three countries in the world - only three - who have &#8216;real capacity special units with best technological means&#8217;. USA (Delfa Force, Navy SEALs), United Kingdom (SAS), France (COS : Special Operations Command).


----------



## Frogman

> Do not play with words. You have perfectly understood.


No need for hostility this is a debate not an argument we are on a forum not a in an octagon.



> The &#8216;real special units&#8217; lead direct actions (DA) with short-duration strikes and other small-scale offensive actions conducted as a special operation in hostile, denied, or politically sensitive environments and employ specialized military capabilities to seize, destroy, capture, exploit, recover, or damage designated targets. Infiltration [Tactical ground vehicles, Helicopter, Parachute (By night using jump technique so their airplane does not alert the enemy), Boat, Underwater (By swimming or means from a submarine or may parachute into open water, go underwater, and swim to the target)], Attack, Exfiltration.


 The only thing i have a problem with there is the term you have coined "real special units". If a nation that has a unit that can do all of the above even if it may be a minnow those are special forces they need not have your certification of what constitutes a "real special unit". Again, they receive specialised training in multiple areas as above but the actual task of the unit they are contained in may only be counter terrorism and hostage rescue or a plethora of things such as what DEVGRU does.



> There are only three countries in the world - only three - who have &#8216;real special units&#8217;. USA (Delfa Force, Navy SEALs), United Kingdom (SAS), France (COS : Special Operations Command).


 Again, with the term "real". These nations have the capability and resources to fund incredibly capable task groups and so are able to project power elsewhere whereas the special forces of other nations may be limited to their own borders or theaters of war. An example of special forces which you may not consider "real" from one of the nations you have mentioned is the SFSG from Great Britain comprised of members from any branch of the British armed forces who have passed Pcoy or the all arms Commando course they are a by definition a special operations task group formed to support the SAS, SBS and the SRR and Im sure they wouldn't care if you don't class them as special forces.


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

You remove the truths what you do not like. ^^




Bubblegum Crisis said:


> &#8216;Special forces counter terrorism&#8217; are not real special units like &#8216;Delta Force, SAS (Special Air Service) or COS&#8217;.
> 
> *There are only three countries in the world who have real special units with all the necessary training, all means projections around the world, military intelligence sophisticated (spy satellite etc&#8230 and means of communication necessary. USA, United Kingdom, France.*





Bubblegum Crisis said:


> The &#8216;real special units&#8217; lead direct actions (DA) with short-duration strikes and other small-scale offensive actions conducted as a special operation in hostile, denied, or politically sensitive environments and employ specialized military capabilities to seize, destroy, capture, exploit, recover, or damage designated targets. Infiltration [Tactical ground vehicles, Helicopter, Parachute (By night using jump technique so their airplane does not alert the enemy), Boat, Underwater (By swimming or *means from a submarine - nuclear-powered attack submarine : unlimited time -* or may parachute into open water, go underwater, and swim to the target)], Attack, Exfiltration.





Bubblegum Crisis said:


> There are only three countries in the world - only three - *who have &#8216;real capacity special units with best technological means&#8217;.* USA (Delfa Force, Navy SEALs), United Kingdom (SAS), France (COS : Special Operations Command).







Frogman said:


> The &#8216;real special units&#8217; lead direct actions (DA) with short-duration strikes and other small-scale offensive actions conducted as a special operation in hostile, denied, or politically sensitive environments and employ specialized military capabilities to seize, destroy, capture, exploit, recover, or damage designated targets. Infiltration [Tactical ground vehicles, Helicopter, Parachute (By night using jump technique so their airplane does not alert the enemy), Boat, Underwater (By swimming or means from a submarine or may parachute into open water, go underwater, and swim to the target)], Attack, Exfiltration.





Frogman said:


> There are only three countries in the world - only three - who have &#8216;real special units&#8217;. USA (Delfa Force, Navy SEALs), United Kingdom (SAS), France (COS : Special Operations Command).




Time wasting.


----------



## Frogman

> You remove the truths what you do not like. ^^


 I removed nothing. There is really nothing i don't like its just i am trying to explain special forces do exist even if they do not fulfill all of the roles you have stated although they may be capable of them again as an example the SFSG they can operate out of nuclear submarines or other naval vessels and are capable of para jumps but their mission doesn't involve all you have stated and yet they are regarded by their own military as special forces.

My only issue is with the use of the word "real". The only judge of whether a special forces unit is "real" is the armed forces to which it belongs.



> Time wasting.


 Like we have anything better to do. Both of us are on a military forum for debate if your time was incredibly valuable I doubt you'd be on here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

@Mosamania Please describe the kind of training which Al Saeqah forces do that also now other troops will also have to do ?


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

Frogman said:


> ... There is really nothing i don't like its just i am trying to explain special forces do exist even if they do not fulfill all of the roles you have stated although they may be capable of them again as an example the SFSG they can operate out of nuclear submarines or other naval vessels and are capable of para jumps but their mission doesn't involve all you have stated and yet they are regarded by their own military as special forces.
> 
> My only issue is with the use of the word "real". The only judge of whether a special forces unit is "real" is the armed forces to which it belongs.
> 
> Like we have anything better to do. Both of us are on a military forum for debate if your time was incredibly valuable I doubt you'd be on here.



It's not because I'm on a forum sometimes - like hundreds of millions beings around the world - my time is just as valuable to me not. When I repeat something once, twice, three times ... And that for my part not advance. I'm not masochistic enough to continue without end to simply satisfy the pleasure the other.

Words are too overused. Yet they have their meaning. A wolf is not a tiger and will not be never.

All countries in the world claim to have Special Units. Matter of prestige, national pride. Now we give this term to everyone and anyone. Anti-terrorism special units, anti-drug special units, special units of Army in support of Special Units... lol

Special Units were created to fight a war secretes (where there are dead and no mercy) deep into enemy territory to the other end of the earth if that turns necessary - round the clock, 365 days 365 - in the service of politics when all other options have been exhausted finally. Nothing more.

We have the means its ambitions or not. Because facing the real, simple prestigious appellations do not work. Pretending not work.

For me end of discussion.


President Obama on Death of Osama bin Laden - YouTube


----------



## Frogman

> All countries in the world claim to have Special Units. Matter of prestige, national pride. Now we give this term to everyone and anyone. Anti-terrorism special units, anti-drug special units, special units of Army in support of Special Units... lol


 A matter of prestige and national pride?

Us Egyptians didn't even know if our counter terrorist and hostage rescue unit was even still in existence before 2011, if it were a matter of national pride and nationalism i think they would have shown them multiple times before things went south. Special operation units and forces are set up to fulfill tasks which conventional forces cannot. Conventional forces are not trained for special operations and any special operations unit put on the front line of a war can be just as capable if not less than those conventional forces.



> Special Units were created to fight a war secretes (where there are dead and no mercy) deep into enemy territory to the other end of the earth if that turns necessary - round the clock, 365 days 365 - in the service of politics when all other options have been exhausted finally. Nothing more.


 Ok so away from all the hyperbole these forces were set up to fulfill roles which conventional forces cannot, now anything in that envelope is considered a special unit no matter how limited or expansive its role may be or whether its tier one or not be they part of the security apparatus or the military. The level of combat readiness comes down to the military they serve in and the resources available to them, even if both of those are poor they are still considered special forces.



> We have the means its ambitions or not. Because facing the real, simple prestigious appellations do not work. Pretending not work.


 I have yet to see a military which has special forces just for the sake of prestige. Russia has just started creating its own specialised units and they are being recruited out of the Spetsnaz. Now is Russia seeking prestige or simply trying to create units for roles which their own conventional forces cannot?



> For me end of discussion.


 Thanks for talking


----------



## Arabian Legend

Zarvan said:


> and how many people in army and ng you have in total and that is really good news that your soldier will be trained as best but when you started the al saeqah force did you took help from some country special force I mean Pakistan or USA



The number of KSA military personnel is considered a confidential data, no one really knows the exact number. My personal estimation of the land forces would be around 600000 fighters. As for the NG who serves as a Homeland security against any internal or external threat as we have seen during the Iraqi-Kuwite war in the battle of Al-khafji is now estimated to be around 200~300k. 

Regarding Al-Saeqah training, Saudi Arabia has always been taking care of the army trainings and exercises studying and adopting skills and tactics. As you may know pakistan has always been involved in the training of the Saudi Navy (Frogman training) and land forces mountain warfare. There are also cooperation with the US and many other countries in term of joint exercise and training. It is a wise decision and something essential in my own opinion considering variety of military equipments and communication systems being operated by the army land, air, and navy troops. Not to mention the GCC integrated command. So yes Saudi Arabia has benefited from pakistan in building her today modernized and well trained army.


----------



## Zarvan

Arabian Legend said:


> The number of KSA military personnel is considered a confidential data, no one really knows the exact number. My personal estimation of the land forces would be around 600000 fighters. As for the NG who serves as a Homeland security against any internal or external threat as we have seen during the Iraqi-Kuwite war in the battle of Al-khafji is now estimated to be around 200~300k.
> 
> Regarding Al-Saeqah training, Saudi Arabia has always been taking care of the army trainings and exercises studying and adopting skills and tactics. As you may know pakistan has always been involved in the training of the Saudi Navy (Frogman training) and land forces mountain warfare. There are also cooperation with the US and many other countries in term of joint exercise and training. It is a wise decision and something essential in my own opinion considering variety of military equipments and communication systems being operated by the army land, air, and navy troops. Not to mention the GCC integrated command. So yes Saudi Arabia has benefited from pakistan in building her today modernized and well trained army.


First of all you think Saudi Army alone exists of 600000 and NG has separate soldiers numbering between 200000 to 300000 are you joking or what @Mosamania needs to come here seriously and by the way what equipment NG is using these days and what new things they are looking forward to get ?


----------



## Arabian Legend

Zarvan said:


> First of all you think Saudi Army alone exists of 600000 and NG has separate soldiers numbering between 200000 to 300000 are you joking or what @Mosamania needs to come here seriously and by the way what equipment NG is using these days and what new things they are looking forward to get ?



sorry I meant the army not the land forces my bad but yeah that was my own estimation based on my own observation and statistic. Saudi Arabia is center of Islam and the protecter of the two holy sites as you know the threats we are facing are from different angles and growing day by day.


----------



## Zarvan

Arabian Legend said:


> sorry I meant the army not the land forces my bad but yeah that was my own estimation based on my own observation and statistic. Saudi Arabia is center of Islam and the protecter of the two holy sites as you know the threats we are facing are from different angles and growing day by day.



Okay Sir than me separately the numbers and also the equipment used by SANG and ROYAL Guards I would appreciate that and yes you should have strongest Armed Forces in Muslim world


----------



## Arabian Legend

Zarvan said:


> First of all you think Saudi Army alone exists of 600000 and NG has separate soldiers numbering between 200000 to 300000 are you joking or what @Mosamania needs to come here seriously and by the way what equipment NG is using these days and what new things they are looking forward to get ?



Dont underestimate The NG. They operates high sophisticated weaponry from birds, missiles to LAV. Take a look at the latest add equips from the US only.

Saudi Shopping Spree: A Hardened, Networked National Guard


----------



## Zarvan

Arabian Legend said:


> Dont underestimate The NG. They operates high sophisticated weaponry from birds, missiles to LAV. Take a look at the latest add equips from the US only.
> 
> Saudi Shopping Spree: A Hardened, Networked National Guard


I am not and I know about their performance in Kuwait war that was really good I was just asking details about their uniform weapons and what they plan to use in future I don't think it is haram to ask that akhi


----------



## Arabian Legend

Zarvan said:


> I am not and I know about their performance in Kuwait war that was really good I was just asking details about their uniform weapons and what they plan to use in future I don't think it is haram to ask that akhi



Lol dont get me wrong Akhi I was talking with very low and respected tone and no its not Haram and you have the right to know and ask. Sorry Akhi again if my use of words has offended you.


----------



## Zarvan

Arabian Legend said:


> Lol dont get me wrong Akhi I was talking with very low and respected tone and no its not Haram and you have the right to know and ask. Sorry Akhi again if my use of words has offended you.



No I would be offended if you would not tell me the details which are at least know in Saudi Arabia I know they use APC some Anti Tank Missiles and Artillery but what are they that I am interested to know and I know for past 10 years you are getting lot of weapons for both your Army and SANG


----------



## Arabian Legend

Zarvan said:


> No I would be offended if you would not tell me the details which are at least know in Saudi Arabia I know they use APC some Anti Tank Missiles and Artillery but what are they that I am interested to know and I know for past 10 years you are getting lot of weapons for both your Army and SANG



Yes brother Sure do. Give me a little time and I will list everything separately for both the army and the NG in details and provide info regarding Al-Saeqah training as well.


----------



## Zarvan

Arabian Legend said:


> Yes brother Sure do. Give me a little time and I will list everything separately for both the army and the NG in details and provide info regarding Al-Saeqah training as well.



Thanks Brother now you have come on the point looking forward for that detail


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

^That is some interesting DACT exercise happening. BTW the Hawks aren't flying around,just to have fun...they are very agile and are used as aggressors.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## madmusti

Maybe Saudi´s get faster then Turkey ^^


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


>



Sir in second picture is that a real Tank or a model ? but still good thing and please post the pictures of MRLs Saudi Army use


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Zarvan said:


> Sir in second picture is that a real Tank or a model ? but still good thing and please post the pictures of MRLs Saudi Army use



This is the M1A2S. A Saudi designed upgrade for the M1A2 Tank. Currently 56 M1A2s will be upgraded in the US the rest will go through this upgrade in KSA, Saudi made electronics and equipment will be installed in the tank.


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> This is the M1A2S. A Saudi designed upgrade for the M1A2 Tank. Currently 56 M1A2s will be upgraded in the US the rest will go through this upgrade in KSA, Saudi made electronics and equipment will be installed in the tank.



Nice Sir but why Saudi Army is using only one kind of MRL and by the great Job by Saudi Armed Forces they are really growing stronger by every passing day hope to see submarines added to their naval force soon


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Audio

Aeronaut said:


> ^That is some interesting DACT exercise happening. BTW the Hawks aren't flying around,just to have fun...they are very agile and are used as aggressors.



btw they were meant to be airfield defenders* in a war with Russia. Though only with short range sidewinders equipped.

*secondary role to training ofc



Mosamania said:


>



Any hi res?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@Mosamania any videos for Faisal 10? 
@Frogman 

Check this out ^


----------



## Nishan_101

Mosamania said:


>



When ever see Typhoons I used to think that Why didn't Saudi Arabia, UAE, Jordan, Oman and even Yemen have joined it in the earlier years of its development along side Basic, Intermediate and Advance Jet trainer programs with EU countries.

I am sure now they are eager to join in. Also I am now thinking(may be wrong, May ALLAH forgive me) that Yemen, Oman, *Kuwait, Bahrain, Qatar*, Jordan and UAE should join in with Saudi Arabia for a single Military force.


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

*The Egyptians seriously need better cameras*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VelocuR

This note should not missed here. 

*Alan Warnes*
@warnesyworld
Editor of AirForces Monthly 12 years until Dec 2010. 
Created AF Research, AF Intelligence and AF Daily. Now freelancer and Consultant...Phew
Lincs, England

June 24, 2013











Source


----------



## Zarvan

RaptorRX707 said:


> This note should not missed here.
> 
> *Alan Warnes*
> @warnesyworld
> Editor of AirForces Monthly 12 years until Dec 2010.
> Created AF Research, AF Intelligence and AF Daily. Now freelancer and Consultant...Phew
> Lincs, England
> 
> June 24, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source


 @Mosamania what do you have to say about above comments Please


----------



## VelocuR

Zarvan said:


> @Mosamania what do you have to say about above comments Please



No, You shouldn't ask him, he know nothing at all. Otherwise he would blame PAF angrily for exposing the truths. Saudis is obsessed with fancy expensive planes for no reasons.


----------



## Zarvan

RaptorRX707 said:


> No, You shouldn't ask him, he know nothing at all. Otherwise he would blame PAF angrily for exposing the truths. Saudis is obsessed with fancy expensive planes for no reasons.



Sir they are not obsessed they have been training really hard with their weapons Sir and they have performed very successfully


----------



## Mosamania

RaptorRX707 said:


> No, You shouldn't ask him, he know nothing at all. Otherwise he would blame PAF angrily for exposing the truths. Saudis is obsessed with fancy expensive planes for no reasons.



Put a sock in it. 

So yeah congratulations PAF, confidential exercise data leaked all over the place that's got to be good for business eh? (IF true that is and that is a big IF).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

BLACKEAGLE said:


> People who suffer from inferiority complex, tend to make up imaginary "superiority" or "victories" as a psychological reaction. Of course, you would find allot of such captions from Twitters and FB were taken from "sources" as a proof of their super duper being. Let them enjoy their world, after-all, it's not like you are going to lose anything, it's just for their own satisfaction



It is not about defeat or victory, rookies are usually pushed in exercises to give them some combat experience, it is totally understandable and much more favored for that to happen, to teach the rookies from their mistakes. It is an exercise not a competition, however this information is confedential, and to release suggest lack of professionalism from PAF.


----------



## Hashshāshīn

Is anyone else seeing Joel from The Last of Us all over PDF for some reason? 
 @Mosamania


----------



## VelocuR

The confidential information was released from English man (Alan Warnes) who had 12 experiences in airforce and research, he is from British. He is editor of Airforce Monthly and observe many planes experiences. 






PAF haven't released leak information you jumped to blame them without looking at facts, otherwise I would ignore same low mentality of Arabs and their past war failures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

See the point highlight, it is damn funny. He was so pissed off when he found out the truth, he didn't participate to debrief. It show us very poor behavior and lack of professionals from Saudi counterpart. 

Alan Warnes is himself British and Eurofighter Typhoon was made in British, so he spoke the differences between Saudi and Typhoon experiences. 



[BlackEagle deleted his post himself, thank you for understanding]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

RaptorRX707 said:


> No, You shouldn't ask him, he know nothing at all. Otherwise he would blame PAF angrily for exposing the truths. *Saudis is obsessed with fancy expensive planes for no reasons*.



Hi Raptor, 

The RSAF hasn't mastered the Typhoons yet. Actually, the Typhoons are yet to be fully operational. On the contrary, the RSAF had mastered both versions of Tornados as well as the F15s.



Mosamania said:


> It is not about defeat or victory, *rookies* are usually pushed in exercises to give them some combat experience, it is totally understandable and much more favored for that to happen, to teach the rookies from their mistakes. It is an exercise not a competition, however this information is confedential, and to release suggest lack of professionalism from PAF.



As long as they're rookie then Yes, the story is quite acceptable. I know someone in the BAE, he said exactly the same. It will take a year at least for the RSAF to master the Typhoons. Keep in mind the Typhoons are completely different than any other Aircrafts the RSAF had before.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

RaptorRX707 said:


> The confidential information was released from English man (Alan Warnes) who had 12 experiences in airforce and research, he is from British. He is editor of Airforce Monthly and observe many planes experiences.
> 
> PAF haven't released leak information you jumped to blame them without looking at facts, otherwise I would ignore same low mentality of Arabs and their past war failures.


 
Well, if what you're saying is true then there are two possibilities :- 

1- Either the guy us lying to play the PAF with their counterpart, causing a little bit of a problem due to confidentiality. 

2- The PAF leaked some pieces of info, which is highly unlikely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Guys just ignore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Well, if what you're saying is true then there are two possibilities :-
> 
> 1- Either the guy us lying to play the PAF with their counterpart, causing a little bit of a problem due to confidentiality.
> 
> 2- The PAF leaked some pieces of info, which is highly unlikely.



mosa you are blaming PAF without any prove?????? ok let me tell you alan has contact a Saudi typhoon pilot which was in EU fighters and meet and train in UK so ? PAF has no UK fighter jets not PAF pilots went UK .


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@Imran Khan

I'm not @Mosamania :/ 

I was trying to say that it is highly unlikely that the PAF leaked any sort of information.



Aeronaut said:


> Guys just ignore



W O R D


----------



## VelocuR

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Hi Raptor,
> 
> The RSAF hasn't mastered the Typhoons yet. Actually, the Typhoons are yet to be fully operational. On the contrary, the RSAF had mastered both versions of Tornados as well as the F15s.
> 
> As long as they're rookie then Yes, the story is quite acceptable. I know someone in the BAE, he said exactly the same. It will take a year at least for the RSAF to master the Typhoons. Keep in mind the Typhoons are completely different than any other Aircrafts the RSAF had before.









Saudi Typhoon's avonics system including IRST is a bit more advanced over F-16 MLU, though Saudi had tremendous experiences in F-15s for long times, I don't get it we defeated both Typhoon and F-15s. Not just Saudi exercise, PAF's mid-verison F-16 also had to beat Italian Typhoons in Anatolian Eagle two years ago. It tell us alot things about experiences since Typhoon is almost *four years* in Saudi airbases after purchase them in 2009-2010. I think, Saudis are slow learner and it would take about 15 years to get fully understand cockpits systems. 

Same way we didn't allow rookies to scramble new advanced F-16 Block 52.


----------



## Imran Khan

Yzd Khalifa said:


> @Imran Khan
> 
> I'm not @Mosamania :/
> 
> I was trying to say that it is highly unlikely that the PAF leaked any sort of information.
> 
> 
> 
> W O R D



ok dear tell me now how you blamed PAF did alan told you abut source of info ??????? contact him he is not stealth and then blame PAF . paf is doing exersices since 1948 and joinging friends in wars since 60 years ago . how can you blame that guys ? do you know YZD they didn't write an single article of many wars which they fight and shot down enemy also ? for hell sake they are not big mouth .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Imran Khan said:


> ok dear tell me now how you blamed PAF did alan told you abut source of info ??????? contact him he is not stealth and then blame PAF . paf is doing exersices since 1948 and joinging friends in wars since 60 years ago . how can you blame that guys ? do you know YZD they didn't write an single article of many wars which they fight and shot down enemy also ? for hell sake they are not big mouth .



Brother, please try to understand my point of view. As I stated earlier in the last two posts Sir, it is highly unlikely that the PAF was leaking a single word of a piece of information to this guy. That's what I have been saying.



RaptorRX707 said:


> Saudi Typhoon's avonics system including IRST is a bit more advanced over F-16 MLU, though Saudi had tremendous experiences in F-15s for long times, I don't get it we defeated both Typhoon and F-15s. Not just Saudi exercise, PAF's mid-verison F-16 also had to beat Italian Typhoons in Anatolian Eagle two years ago. It tell us alot things about experiences since Typhoon is almost *four years* in Saudi airbases after purchase them in 2009-2010. I think, Saudis are slow learner and it would take about 15 years to get fully understand cockpits systems.
> 
> Same way we didn't allow rookies to scramble new advanced F-16 Block 52.



Are you trying to put one of the greatest Air Force in the world in par with a modest one? PAF had been whopping A$$es for ages, while the RSAF had only involved in two conflict.


----------



## Armstrong

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Are you trying to put one of the greatest Air Force in the world in par with a modest one? PAF had been whopping A$$es for ages, while the RSAF had only involved in two conflict.



Oh come on stop it....are you going to make me cry, brother ?


----------



## VelocuR

To clarify, it is not PAF giving sh!t information to Alan. Alan said according to his credible reliable source or from other countries counterparts for observing dogfights, he had strong networks with many officers including US and Europe. It is understood Arabs naturally would defend themselves from strong criticisms, and can't put their eyes straight forward.

See Tweets for your sake or keep deny.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

RaptorRX707 said:


> To clarify, it is not PAF giving sh!t information to Alan. Alan said according to his credible reliable source or from other countries counterparts for observing dogfights, he had strong networks with many officers including US and Europe. It is understood Arabs naturally would defend themselves from strong criticisms, and can't put their eyes straight forward.
> 
> See Tweets for your sake or keep deny.



Raptor, I think you lost your temper. 

What I'm trying to say is that how come this guy knew while the PAF is known for its professionalism, therefore, it's most likely impossible that someone in the PAF - as he Alan claimed - will leak a thing. 

Aside from that, I don't know what's your problem with the Arabs = /



Armstrong said:


> Oh come on stop it....are you going to make me cry, brother ?



Well, that's the truth. The RSAF was involved in 2 wars, while Pakistan involved in 6 at least. In conclusion, the PAF has got to be strong than the RSAF. However, those who operate the F-15s as well as the Tornados are bad A$$es

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

mosa and Saudis i meet PN after every war game in Saudi did i ever posted abut PN and SAUDI navy news ? in fact they said noting abut war game try to understand . its just a news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Imran Khan said:


> mosa and Saudis i meet PN after every war game in Saudi did i ever posted abut PN and SAUDI navy news ? in fact they said noting abut war game try to understand . its just a news



 Pakistan is our greatest ally

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Pakistan is our greatest ally



be cool or else i have to post my images on saudi land with PN ships submarines missiles guns

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Imran Khan said:


> be cool or else i have to post my images on saudi land with PN ships submarines missiles guns



I know people in the RSN , they told me many things BTW. LoLz...


----------



## Imran Khan

Yzd Khalifa said:


> I know people in the RSN , they told me many things BTW. LoLz...



so my dear how can you guys blame PAF ????? is not same force join you in battle of Sharurah against Egypt nijran you have today because of sweat and blood of PAF. did ever PAF used word battle of Sharurah????????????????


look at them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@Imran Khan 

I didn't say a thing bro


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Yzd Khalifa said:


> @Imran Khan
> 
> I didn't say a thing bro



i am sick man you are one of three best ever Allies of pakistan man what you think we are trying to gain superiority on you ??? why man ?>??????
go ahead

you were with us on red flag green flag




you were with us on internal pakistani exercises high mark 




you were with us in taif





and you were with us on tabuk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

I have said before, this is not juveniles playing net ball. Its professionally trained warriors preparing for combat. Winning or Losing in its contemporary sense doesn't apply here. In military exercises losing means learning.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## viper46

Mosamania said:


> It is not about defeat or victory, rookies are usually pushed in exercises to give them some combat experience, it is totally understandable and much more favored for that to happen, to teach the rookies from their mistakes. It is an exercise not a competition, however this information is confedential, and to release suggest lack of professionalism from PAF.




so you mean ur rookie pilots fly f15 and ef2000, what about ur ace pilots r they flying panavia tornados?? decending orders promotion for ur ace pilots?


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@Imran Khan 

This is for you bro. I've shown this video to many people here, but I don't think you've seen it before. 

&#x202b;

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

This video was recorded last year when our Pakistani civilian friends were severely suffering the aftermath of the flood. It took place in Ramdan. 
Saudi civil defense in Pakistan

KSA sent three-division rescue units ; the first was from the MOI Firefight dept, the second came from the SNG, and the last was from the RSAF. 

@Aeronaut @KingMamba93 @Armstrong @Imran Khan @Rusty @Zarvan
@DESERT FIGHTER @FaujiHistorian @Pakistanisage

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Yzd Khalifa said:


> This video was recorded last year when our Pakistani civilian friends were severely suffering the aftermath of the flood. It took place in Ramdan.
> Saudi civil defense in Pakistan
> 
> KSA sent three-division rescue units ; the first was from the MOI Firefight dept, the second came from the SNG, and the last was from the RSAF.
> 
> @Aeronaut @KingMamba93 @Armstrong @Imran Khan @Rusty @Zarvan
> @DESERT FIGHTER @faujiHistorian



Id like to thank every country tht helped us in hard times... and hope one day we could repay you back... Inshallah..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Id like to thank every country tht helped us in hard times... and hope one day we could repay you back... Inshallah..



Well, we are obligated to help Pakistan in PARTICULAR. So yeah

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Well, we are obligated to help Pakistan in PARTICULAR. So yeah



And we feel ashamed..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> And we feel ashamed..



Sorry man. But personally, as a Saudi Arabian I don't think there is anything to be ashamed of at all. 

For a country like Pakistan, which had been nothing but very nice to us, I think it's unethical if KSA chose not to help Pakistan. Pakistanis contribution to KSA is undeniable whatsoever, you name it from the development of KSA's infrastructure and beyond to medicine ,higher education, and military cooperation. Therefore, Pakistan is no cheap to us, period.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Sorry man. But personally, as a Saudi Arabian I don't think there is anything to be ashamed of at all.
> 
> For a country like Pakistan, which had been nothing but very nice to us, I think it's unethical if KSA chose not to help Pakistan. Pakistanis contribution to KSA is undeniable whatsoever, you name it from the development of KSA's infrastructure and beyond to medicine ,higher education, and military cooperation. Therefore, Pakistan is no cheap to us, period.



You might be right.. but its a shame for us... and i swear to God.... brother.... it makes me sad.

But getting AID or Zakat cant be justified....


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> You might be right.. but its a shame for us... and i swear to God.... brother.... it makes me sad.





> But getting AID or Zakat cant be justified



Tbqh, I don't know what to say as I happen to have an affection to Pakistan, I see each and everything justifiable. I only wish to see Gwadar Port being built as soon as possible. Pakistan trade volume with the GCC exceeds $13 billion. If we get Gwadar seaport in order, Pakistan's economy will be boosted drastically. Consequently, As soon as we get Gward in order, it will allow us to build up oil/gas pipelines which can reach to the PRC as well. As a result, this will benefit Pakistan to come up with economic-energy alternatives. 


There are parameters of which they determine who gets Zakat, which means that Zakat will reach to the hand of needy people. The needy people aren't you and me, these are the ones who can't find anything to eat, after all what is the point of Zakat? Pakistan itself helped nations like Afghnaitsan, Palestine, and Bangladesh, which also means that Pakistan was nice to them. Do you know what really make me sad? 

I get angry everytime when President Karazy bad-mouths the country that hosted millions of his people out of nothing but courtesy, Pakistan even nationalized 100s of thousands of Afghans. And yet he had the audacity to bash Pakistan. In my own people, and sorry if turned out to people a little bit exterme, Karazy doesn't deserve to live.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistanisage

Our affection for Saudi Arabia is on many levels and it is no secret that Pakistanis feel close to KSA because of the Holiest cities of Makkah and Medina. But even outside of religious fervor, Pakistanis have been close to the kings of KSA, as well the ordinary people of KSA. I am of an age who remembers Malik Faisal bin Abdul Aziz who was so popular in Pakistan that there was not a single politician in Pakistan who had even 10% of that popularity.

King Faisal was probably the most Popular person in Pakistan in the 50's 60's and 70's. When he was assassinated, grown men cried in Pakistan. That relationship between KSA and Pakistan can never be forgotten.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Allah Akbar

well he had no bad intension i guess , he just tried to say as a muslim brother


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> And we feel ashamed..



according to sunnah one muslim is another muslim's brother.well every person can't be rich.if another muslim brother want to help his poor brother nothing wrong with it.dont keep ego.allah doesn't like it.jakat is justified.its one of the fifth symbom of islam.you can't deny it


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> You might be right.. but its a shame for us... and i swear to God.... brother.... it makes me sad.
> 
> But getting AID or Zakat cant be justified....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Allah Akbar

i think you are one of the kind person from KSA.there are many poor bangladeshi people work in saudi.they are helpless and tortured. try to help them as they are your muslim brother.even they are so poor.allah give saudi welth. its a blessings. but other poor muslims are so blessed by allah too and allah see us all equaly.if possible help them, i feel no shame but will be happy if i see one good person helping another poor his brother thats true muslim brotherhood


Yzd Khalifa said:


> Tbqh, I don't know what to say as I happen to have an affection to Pakistan, I see each and everything justifiable. I only wish to see Gwadar Port being built as soon as possible. Pakistan trade volume with the GCC exceeds $13 billion. If we get Gwadar seaport in order, Pakistan's economy will be boosted drastically. Consequently, As soon as we get Gward in order, it will allow us to build up oil/gas pipelines which can reach to the PRC as well. As a result, this will benefit Pakistan to come up with economic-energy alternatives.
> 
> 
> There are parameters of which they determine who gets Zakat, which means that Zakat will reach to the hand of needy people. The needy people aren't you and me, these are the ones who can't find anything to eat, after all what is the point of Zakat? Pakistan itself helped nations like Afghnaitsan, Palestine, and Bangladesh, which also means that Pakistan was nice to them. Do you know what really make me sad?
> 
> I get angry everytime when President Karazy bad-mouths the country that hosted millions of his people out of nothing but courtesy, Pakistan even nationalized 100s of thousands of Afghans. And yet he had the audacity to bash Pakistan. In my own people, and sorry if turned out to people a little bit exterme, Karazy doesn't deserve to live.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Tbqh, I don't know what to say as I happen to have an affection to Pakistan, I see each and everything justifiable. I only wish to see Gwadar Port being built as soon as possible. Pakistan trade volume with the GCC exceeds $13 billion. If we get Gwadar seaport in order, Pakistan's economy will be boosted drastically. Consequently, As soon as we get Gward in order, it will allow us to build up oil/gas pipelines which can reach to the PRC as well. As a result, this will benefit Pakistan to come up with economic-energy alternatives.
> 
> 
> There are parameters of which they determine who gets Zakat, which means that Zakat will reach to the hand of needy people. The needy people aren't you and me, these are the ones who can't find anything to eat, after all what is the point of Zakat? Pakistan itself helped nations like Afghnaitsan, Palestine, and Bangladesh, which also means that Pakistan was nice to them. Do you know what really make me sad?
> 
> I get angry everytime when President Karazy bad-mouths the country that hosted millions of his people out of nothing but courtesy, Pakistan even nationalized 100s of thousands of Afghans. And yet he had the audacity to bash Pakistan. In my own people, and sorry if turned out to people a little bit exterme, Karazy doesn't deserve to live.


 @Yzd Khalifa I asked you about Ramadan in Saudi Arabia in another post please answer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

viper46 said:


> so you mean ur rookie pilots fly f15 and ef2000, what about ur ace pilots r they flying panavia tornados?? decending orders promotion for ur ace pilots?



RSAF assigned fresh pilots straight out of flying academy to the Typhoons. This way they will focus on the typhoons more. And we have pilots that finished 3000 hours on the F-15s. Maybe to would like to go and teach the RSAF how they run their own force??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Zarvan said:


> @Yzd Khalifa I asked you about Ramadan in Saudi Arabia in another post please answer



Since our population is purly Islamic, Ramadan in KSA is different than any other country in the world. 

Here are some videos for you Sir. 
Ramadan Nights in Saudi Arabia - YouTube



warrantofficer said:


> i think you are one of the kind person from KSA.there are many poor bangladeshi people work in saudi.they are helpless and tortured. try to help them as they are your muslim brother.even they are so poor.allah give saudi welth. its a blessings. but other poor muslims are so blessed by allah too and allah see us all equaly.if possible help them, i feel no shame but will be happy if i see one good person helping another poor his brother thats true muslim brotherhood



Yes, I'll try my best Sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Allah Akbar

great video massalah  may allah bless you the holy ramadan is near just few days left 


Yzd Khalifa said:


> Since our population is purly Islamic, Ramadan in KSA is different than any other country in the world.
> 
> Here are some videos for you Sir.
> Ramadan Nights in Saudi Arabia - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'll try my best Sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Ramadan Pulse 13 Ramadan in Saudi Arabia with Malik Evangelatos - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Since our population is purly Islamic, Ramadan in KSA is different than any other country in the world.
> 
> Here are some videos for you Sir.
> Ramadan Nights in Saudi Arabia - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'll try my best Sir.



I must remind you again youtube is banned in Pakistan so I prefer some other links or pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Zarvan said:


> I must remind you again youtube is banned in Pakistan so I prefer some other links or pictures



Sadly I can't find any videos else where =/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Today Eurofighter Typhoons number 317 and 318 have arrived. 

Welcome home

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Mosamania said:


> Today Eurofighter Typhoons number 317 and 318 have arrived.
> 
> Welcome home



I believe that the RSAF recieved another two a few weeks ago is that true? 

Also, do you think the RSN is going to build up its own Air Force?


----------



## Kompromat

@Yzd Khalifa

I believe RSN must not buy the Super Hornets.

Rafale: if you HAVE to buy from the west.

J-16: If the want long range maritime area denial capability.

JF-17 Block III: If they want Restricted maritime area denial capability WITH numarical advantage and faster turn around time.

JSF: Wont serve your needs for a ,maritime role.

Su-35: Ideal, should bears be willing to sell.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

'Sup bro? 




Aeronaut said:


> @Yzd Khalifa
> 
> I believe RSN must not buy the Super Hornets.
> 
> Rafale: if you HAVE to buy from the west.
> 
> J-16: If the want long range maritime area denial capability.
> 
> JF-17 Block III: If they want Restricted maritime area denial capability WITH numarical advantage and faster turn around time.
> 
> JSF: Wont serve your needs for a ,maritime role.
> 
> Su-35: Ideal, should bears be willing to sell.



I know someone in the RSN he's currently studying at the UAFA, he told me that the RSN is seriously considering the F/A 18 Super Hornets for some reasons. The issue was that when the Iranain Navy announced that they're going to build an AC for their navy, our MOD was concerned and decided to fallow suit. As such, the F/A 18 was the best condidate that could match their needs, Im sure that the PN has been consulted in this regard, if you know what I mean . 

As for the French DR, we signed two Memorandum of Understanding Agreement, the first was in 05, while the second was signed in 10. The issue was that when KSA signed its first contract with the BAE for the 72 Typhoons, the UAE will pick the DR. Disappointingly However, the UAE chose to go after the Typhoons, yet, the UAE didn't sign the contract with the BAE up to this day. 

Nowadays, and due to the current climate, KSA is seriously considering the DR, but that depends on the outcome or the Syrian crisis, as far as my knowledge is concerned.

Regarding China, KSA imports weapons from the PRC, additionally, China offers its military equipments to aplenty of nations and specifically in the ME. Personally, I think it's a great idea that the RSN might look into decisively. 

When it comes to the JF-17, I think the SNG will be interested in it, keep in mind that they have been testing Al-Khalid tanks for a quite some time. 

It's highly unlikely that KSA will consider purchasing weapons from Russia, especially when they're backing up the ruthless thug -Assad -. 

In fact, we tried to lure them with some deals for the sake of the Syrian people, these deals include the T-90 tanks, S-400s, as well as MiG-35s, but it didn't work out unfortunatly .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

@Yzd Khalifa

The issue with the Super hornet is not technology. Boy they are fine machines!....however putting all eggs in one basket is never a good idea. I for one, my friend would love to see a fully integrated GCC+Pakistan Navy, under a single rotating command structure. Remember my words by 2025 India WILL be a naval threat to GCC not just to Pakistan, it will become imperative to have a joint Naval fleet, with 2 carrier groups, diesel electric subs and our nuclear sub as a cherry on the top,something we cant afford to have an operate on our own but jointly a massive naval power fleet is a plausible possibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

Aeronaut said:


> @Yzd Khalifa
> 
> The issue with the Super hornet is not technology. Boy they are fine machines!....however putting all eggs in one basket is never a good idea. I for one, my friend would love to see a fully integrated GCC+Pakistan Navy, under a single rotating command structure. Remember my words by 2025 India WILL be a naval threat to GCC not just to Pakistan, it will become imperative to have a joint Naval fleet, with 2 carrier groups, diesel electric subs and our nuclear sub as a cherry on the top,something we cant afford to have an operate on our own but jointly a massive naval power fleet is a plausible possibility.



The RSNF will not be getting air assets beside the Helis they have now. They have marine supporting Helis, and Anti-Sub and S&R Helis. 

The RSAF also takes care of the anti-maritime role.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Aeronaut said:


> @Yzd Khalifa
> 
> The issue with the Super hornet is not technology. Boy they are fine machines!....however putting all eggs in one basket is never a good idea. I for one, my friend would love to see a fully integrated GCC+Pakistan Navy, under a single rotating command structure. Remember my words by 2025 India WILL be a naval threat to GCC not just to Pakistan, it will become imperative to have a joint Naval fleet, with 2 carrier groups, diesel electric subs and our nuclear sub as a cherry on the top,something we cant afford to have an operate on our own but jointly a massive naval power fleet is a plausible possibility.



Couldn't agree more. All I'm looking forward to seeing Gwadar Port fully operational, and granting Pakistan an observe membership in the GCC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Mosamania said:


> The RSNF will not be getting air assets beside the Helis they have now. They have marine supporting Helis, and Anti-Sub and S&R Helis.
> 
> The RSAF also takes care of the anti-maritime role.



Have you read my post #1342 ? :/


----------



## anonymus

Aeronaut said:


> @Yzd Khalifa
> 
> The issue with the Super hornet is not technology. Boy they are fine machines!....however putting all eggs in one basket is never a good idea. I for one, my friend would love to see a fully integrated GCC+Pakistan Navy, under a single rotating command structure.* Remember my words by 2025 India WILL be a naval threat to GCC not just to Pakistan*, it will become imperative to have a joint Naval fleet, with 2 carrier groups, diesel electric subs and our nuclear sub as a cherry on the top,something we cant afford to have an operate on our own but jointly a massive naval power fleet is a plausible possibility.



Why 2025?

Indian Navy is currently strongest Navy of Indian ocean (If you count US out). What is going to change by 2025 that IN would start posing a threat to those countries, to whom it could still pose a threat?




Yzd Khalifa said:


> '
> I know someone in the RSN he's currently studying at the UAFA, he told me that the RSN is seriously considering the F/A 18 Super Hornets for some reasons. The issue was that when the Iranain Navy announced that they're going to build an AC for their navy, our MOD was concerned and decided to fallow suit. As such, the F/A 18 was the best condidate that could match their needs, Im sure that the PN has been consulted in this regard, if you know what I mean .



Iran could construct AC. Making something has never been a issue with Iran. The point is how effective it would be?

Going by the precedence, they are going to weld a deck on a container ship and call it a day.

Do you believe that you may face a genuine AC threat from Iran some day?



Yzd Khalifa said:


> Regarding China, KSA imports weapons from the PRC, additionally, China offers its military equipments to aplenty of nations and specifically in the ME. Personally, I think it's a great idea that the RSN might look into decisively.
> 
> When it comes to the JF-17, I think the SNG will be interested in it, keep in mind that they have been testing Al-Khalid tanks for a quite some time.
> 
> It's highly unlikely that KSA will consider purchasing weapons from Russia, especially when they're backing up the ruthless thug -Assad -.



Small problem with this arrangement.

China uses Russian engines to power it's Aircraft ( Including jf-17) and would require NOC from Russia to supply Saudis with anything.

Also the homemade WS-17 Engine of china is problematic as it need to be changed after every 500 hour compared to 3000 hrs for a russian engine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_digger

Yzd Khalifa said:


> 'Sup bro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know someone in the RSN he's currently studying at the UAFA, he told me that the RSN is seriously considering the F/A 18 Super Hornets for some reasons. *The issue was that when the Iranain Navy announced that they're going to build an AC for their navy, *our MOD was concerned and decided to fallow suit. As such, the F/A 18 was the best condidate that could match their needs, Im sure that the PN has been consulted in this regard, if you know what I mean .
> 
> As for the French DR, we signed two Memorandum of Understanding Agreement, the first was in 05, while the second was signed in 10. The issue was that when KSA signed its first contract with the BAE for the 72 Typhoons, the UAE will pick the DR. Disappointingly However, the UAE chose to go after the Typhoons, yet, the UAE didn't sign the contract with the BAE up to this day.
> 
> N



Whoa, when did this happen? I could not find any links or news articles on this.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

cloud_digger said:


> Whoa, when did this happen? I could not find any links or news articles on this.



Iran to build Aircraft carrier.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Iran to build Aircraft carrier.




I just can't wait to see it , and what kind of jet fighters are they going to use with it? F-5 or F-4?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I just can't wait to see it , and what kind of jet fighters are they going to use with it? F-5 or F-4?



I guess they might consider modernizing their MiG29s! 

Anyway, it's good to see Jordan expanding its F-16s fleet yoo!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@anonymus



> Small problem with this arrangement.
> 
> China uses Russian engines to power it's Aircraft ( Including jf-17) and would require NOC from Russia to supply Saudis with anything.
> 
> Also the homemade WS-17 Engine of china is problematic as it need to be changed after every 500 hour compared to 3000 hrs for a russian engine.



Sadly, the problem is with the engine, and KSA never had a good relations with Russia for obvious reasons. 



> Iran could construct AC. Making something has never been a issue with Iran. The point is how effective it would be?
> 
> Going by the precedence, they are going to weld a deck on a container ship and call it a day.
> 
> Do you believe that you may face a genuine AC threat from Iran some day?



Barring to every military equipment Iran produces, only their North-Korean missiles could be used against KSA, However, Countermeasures had already be taken to reduce the damage as much as possible. So Yes, I hear you, but KSA's objective is to expand its military to cope up with any threat like piracy, terrorism, and all. 

I don't consider Iran to be a real threat to KSA, they never had the balls to respond to KSA's retaliation, therefore, I don't believe the mullahs are willing to commit suicide. In 2009, we dealt with their proxy in Yemen till the begged for ceasefire. Similarly, in 2011 we went to Bahrain to restore law and order, many Hezbollah operatives were later identified and being deported. 


BTW, I'm a %100 sure that you've seen Iranian members here dreaming about doing this and that. But what you don't seem to know is that everything being said here is %20 of what their mullahs say, maybe that's why India among other nations chose to cut their oil imports from Tehran.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anonymus

@Yzd Khalifa

Visit the Qaher thread.

You will understand the reason as to why Mullahs lie so hilariously.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mosamania

Saudi navy seals

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> Saudi navy seals



Post more pictures of Saudi Navy Seals the black one is a giant

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Mosamania said:


>



Now, that's called showing off power. Fantastic video, the best one so far..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Now, that's called showing off power. Fantastic video, the best one so far..



I know right, the Montage is just amazing.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Mosamania said:


> I know right, the Montage is just amazing.



The RSAF is as powerful as the GiP, the GiD, among some other institutions of ours.



Mosamania said:


> Saudi navy seals



That bulky giant o O is scaring the life out of me&#8230;


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Yzd Khalifa said:


> That bulky giant o O is scaring the life out of me



You should meet my uncles... 5 out of 6 are above 6"4.... the tallest in 6"7".... :lol.... 

Also can you tell me is the black guy a negro(no offence) ot arab?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> You should meet my uncles... 5 out of 6 are above 6"4.... the tallest in 6"7".... :lol....
> 
> Also can you tell me is the black guy a negro(no offence) ot arab?



Your uncle is more like of a hulk, huh? 

Yes, he's an African Saudi, we do have many of them, generally, they're nice people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Your uncle is more like of a hulk, huh?
> 
> Yes, he's an African Saudi, we do have many of them, generally, they're nice people.



Yeah.. hes pretty big (and weighs like 130 kgs or something)... also by african saudi... are they zanji people?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> You should meet my uncles... 5 out of 6 are above 6"4.... the tallest in 6"7".... :lol....
> 
> Also can you tell me is the black guy a *negro*(no offence) ot arab?





DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yeah.. hes pretty big (and weighs like 130 kgs or something)... also by african saudi... are they *zanji *people?



Bro, those words are insulting, just call them black people. And yes, there are Arab black people.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Bro, those words are insulting, just call them black people. And yes, there are Arab black people.



My apologies brother... just a lil drunk and stupid! ..... 

I dnt hate nobody... we also have black people in our army... and one of the soldiers standing on guard on the garrisons main gate is also black.... hell even made a frnd from Nigeria(capt in nigerian army)... when my father was posted as an instructor at Arty School!.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yeah.. hes pretty big (and weighs like 130 kgs or something)... also by african saudi... are they zanji people?



You mean black people? If so, then Yes.



BLACKEAGLE said:


> Bro, those words are insulting, just call them black people. And yes, there are Arab black people.



Zinji is being used in Urdu language as it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Yzd Khalifa said:


> You mean black people? If so, then Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Zinji is being used in Urdu language as it is.



Right now i care less abt urdu... infact i kinda hate tht language...


Sorry for spoilin this wonderful thread... so im leavin...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Mosamania said:


>



Amazing video Mosab.

Yes, he is an African-Arab or Afro-Arab. 10% of the population of KSA are Afro-Arabs or partially Afro-Arabs. They are really friendly people.

I wonder how tall that guy is? I thought that I was tall being 1.90-1.92 m but he is probably 10 cm taller - at least!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Right now i care less abt urdu... infact i kinda hate tht language...
> 
> 
> Sorry for spoilin this wonderful thread... so im leavin...



It's alright budd. 

Take it easy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Saudi Arabia 'targeting Iran and Israel with ballistic missiles' - Telegraph

@Pakistanisage @Mosamania @Armstrong @BLACKEAGLE 
@Aeronaut @T-123456 @Luffy 500 

@Imran Khan @BATMAN
@Slav Defence @Hyperion

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Mosamania

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Saudi Arabia 'targeting Iran and Israel with ballistic missiles' - Telegraph
> 
> @Pakistanisage @Mosamania @Armstrong @BLACKEAGLE
> @Aeronaut @T-123456 @Luffy 500
> 
> @Imran Khan @BATMAN
> @Slav Defence @Hyperion



duuuuuuuude, easy with the @ there body, we are not an attention deprived hungry nation you know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Mosamania said:


> duuuuuuuude, easy with the @ there body, we are not an attention deprived hungry nation you know.



I know these people, and I would like to hear from them regarding this. Also, the @ is quite common with them LoL, I get 5-7 a day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistanisage

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Iran to build Aircraft carrier.






These Iranians are a funny lot.

The article says they built an DESTROYER named JAMARAN , which is 1420 Tons.

I thought the Destroyers had to be heavier than at least 6000 tons and carry sophisticated sensors and including Aesa Radars and BVR missiles to qualify as a Destroyer.


1400 ton vessel is not even a Frigate - more like a Corvette.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Slav Defence

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Saudi Arabia 'targeting Iran and Israel with ballistic missiles' - Telegraph
> 
> @Pakistanisage @Mosamania @Armstrong @BLACKEAGLE
> @Aeronaut @T-123456 @Luffy 500
> 
> @Imran Khan @BATMAN
> @Slav Defence @Hyperion



Really??congratulations....when..?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

:


Slav Defence said:


> Really??congratulations....when..?



 it seems to be like less complicated now, isn't it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

Yzd Khalifa said:


> :
> 
> 
> seems like less complicated now, isn't it?



yeah...ya akhi..in fact....it was never complicated...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I just can't wait to see it , and what kind of jet fighters are they going to use with it? F-5 or F-4?


QAHER F-313C + KOWSAR-88


----------



## Mosamania

kollang said:


> QAHER F-313C + KOWSAR-88



Hahahaha okay buddy, stop embarrassing yourself for one day now.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

kollang said:


> QAHER F-313C + KOWSAR-88



And what a fantastic plastic model it is...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Mosamania said:


> Hahahaha okay buddy, stop embarrassing yourself for one day now.


I am fine mate.BTW,will you be laughing like this when you see the operated F-313?probably by the end of Persian year?
 @BLACKEAGLE the real model is also fantastic


----------



## Mosamania

kollang said:


> I am fine mate.BTW,will you be laughing like this when you see the operated F-313?probably by the end of Persian year?



Sure man, go for it. Making take off is one thing, making it combat operable is another thing entirely. 

So yeah well see what this midget can do, by the way fire the paint job guy in the unveiling the finish was just horrid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Mosamania said:


> Sure man, go for it. Making take off is one thing, making it combat operable is another thing entirely.
> 
> So yeah well see what this midget can do, by the way fire the paint job guy in the unveiling the finish was just horrid.



no one can make mock-up models better than Americans.remember JSF unveiling?






anyway,imagine the combat-ready F_313.what will you do then?


----------



## Mosamania

kollang said:


> no one can make mock-up models better than Americans.remember JSF unveiling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway,imagine the combat-ready F_313.what will you do then?



I will laugh, and then I will laugh some more. 

Good luck with the whole Qaher thing, live in your very own fantasy world in the mean time ill just keep you guys up to date with our deliveries of Typhoons and F-15SA.

Oh and by the way this was the JSF unvieling:
















Stop making lies to make yourselves feel better for a starters.


The picture you posted is done by the Norwegian Air Force students for Christmas.  cool guys

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-123456

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Saudi Arabia 'targeting Iran and Israel with ballistic missiles' - Telegraph
> 
> @Pakistanisage @Mosamania @Armstrong @BLACKEAGLE
> @Aeronaut @T-123456 @Luffy 500
> 
> @Imran Khan @BATMAN
> @Slav Defence @Hyperion


Didnt you hear/read?
Pakistan targeting Turkey with a ballistic missile full of Pakistani mangoes,if you dont believe me ask @Armstrong.
I dont think any sane person would take that article serious.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

T-123456 said:


> Didnt you hear/read?
> Pakistan targeting Turkey with a ballistic missile full of Pakistani mangoes,if you dont believe me ask @Armstrong.
> I dont think any sane person would take that article serious.



On dear! How long will these missiles take to get to Pakistan?


----------



## T-123456

Yzd Khalifa said:


> On dear! How long will these missiles take to get to Pakistan?


You mean to Turkey,they are sending to us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

T-123456 said:


> You mean to Turkey,they are sending to us.



I though you were going to fire that missile at @Armstrong 's house

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Arabian Legend said:


>



Very sexy


----------



## Aslan

T-123456 said:


> Didnt you hear/read?
> Pakistan targeting Turkey with a ballistic missile full of Pakistani mangoes,if you dont believe me ask @Armstrong.
> I dont think any sane person would take that article serious.



Those Pakistani Mangoes are the bomb, hope u guys get to taste them soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Back seat wave.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Arabian Legend said:


> Back seat wave.



Wow.......


----------



## Nishan_101

Heard that UAE is geting 300,000 Colombian soldiers(retired ones)!!!

I would like to ask any senior members that can Saudi Arabia be able to train local Arabs as well as Arabs from Yemen, Oman, Jordan or even from Algeria having ages between 18-20 years and then commission them in UAE military about 500,000 in numbers?

As these will be Arabs on an Arab Land.


----------



## Zarvan

Nishan_101 said:


> Heard that UAE is geting 300,000 Colombian soldiers(retired ones)!!!
> 
> I would like to ask any senior members that can Saudi Arabia be able to train local Arabs as well as Arabs from Yemen, Oman, Jordan or even from Algeria having ages between 18-20 years and then commission them in UAE military about 500,000 in numbers?
> 
> As these will be Arabs on an Arab Land.


For god sake uae is getting 3000 not 300000 and use has total armed forces off 50000


----------



## Nishan_101

Zarvan said:


> For god sake uae is getting 3000 not 300000 and use has total armed forces off 50000



Why just 3000? if they want for the training purpose then Pakistan Military is good and even now Arab Military is transforming and is able to train any one for any situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Nishan_101 said:


> Why just 3000? if they want for the training purpose then Pakistan Military is good and even now Arab Military is transforming and is able to train any one for any situation.



No not for training but full time part off their armed forces and they have other soldiers so right now they only need 3000


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Nishan_101 said:


> Heard that UAE is geting 300,000 Colombian soldiers(retired ones)!!!
> 
> I would like to ask any senior members that can Saudi Arabia be able to train local Arabs as well as Arabs from Yemen, Oman, Jordan or even from Algeria having ages between 18-20 years and then commission them in UAE military about 500,000 in numbers?
> 
> As these will be Arabs on an Arab Land.



Yes, we trained Algerians, Yemenis, and Qararis. The issue is that the UAE is hiring those for training not serving.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

The RSF Apache in action  

&#x202b;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

*Typhoon backseat wave*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Mosamania said:


> *Typhoon backseat wave*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

BLACKEAGLE said:


>



 We're going come to get you baby.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Yzd Khalifa said:


> We're going come to get you baby.



Can I get one Tornado plz?


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Can I get one Tornado plz?



Hadn't the Tornados been flown over in Jordan during the Saudi-Jordanian military drills? 

It was reported that KSA is going to take care of the modernization of the Jordian Air Force, I heard that Jordan prefers the EuroFighters over other Aircrafts, right? 

Well, I think Jordan should go after the SAAB Griepn 39.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Hadn't the Tornados been flown over in Jordan during the Saudi-Jordanian military drills?
> 
> It was reported that KSA is going to take care of the modernization of the Jordian Air Force, I heard that Jordan prefers the EuroFighters over other Aircrafts, right?
> 
> Well, I think Jordan should go after the SAAB Griepn 39.



We would get Typhoons if we had enough money, but as for now we are keeping a balance in getting the most effective and economic aircraft which is F-16 MLU.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

I think these Egyptian pilots have something nefarious in mind

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

BLACKEAGLE said:


> We would get Typhoons if we had enough money, but as for now we are keeping a balance in getting the most effective and economic aircraft which is F-16 MLU.



Yes, Jordan has the money to go after such Aircrafts, but don't forget the Syrian crisis.

Plus Jordan is our babe 
http://www.defence.pk/forums/arab-defence/225912-saudi-arabia-finance-jordan-eurofighter-deal.html
@BLACKEAGLE 

Why not the SAAB 39 =\?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Yes, Jordan has the money to go after such Aircrafts, but don't forget the Syrian crisis.
> 
> Plus Jordan is our babe
> @BLACKEAGLE
> 
> Why not the SAAB 39 =\?



No we don't have the money Yzd. Saudi Arabia has always been a true brotherly country, but we didn't receive enough help to cover the urgent expenses in the last two years, we even borrowed $2 bn from the IMF. We lost $4 bn alone from Egyptian gas, after we received $2 bn from the KSA around 2010.

SAAB 39 is pricey and less capable than it's counterparts in terms of armament and specifications. Not to mention the logistical part as we haven't had Swedish fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

That's exactly what I'm saying. Jordan had been suffering from an economic setback due to the Syrian crisis. And Yes, frankly KSA isn't doing much in support of Jordan these days. 


BLACKEAGLE said:


> No we don't have the money Yzd. Saudi Arabia has always been a true brotherly country, but we didn't receive enough help to cover the urgent expenses in the last two years, we even borrowed $2 bn from the IMF. We lost $4 bn alone from Egyptian gas, after we received $2 bn from the KSA around 2010.
> 
> SAAB 39 is pricey and less capable than it's counterparts in terms of armament and specifications. Not to mention the logistical part as we haven't had Swedish fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Yzd Khalifa said:


> That's exactly what I'm saying. Jordan had been suffering from an economic setback due to the Syrian crisis. And Yes,* frankly KSA isn't doing much in support of Jordan these days.*



Can you explain why?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Can you explain why?



I'm not defending my country, I'm just stating what I've got in mind :/ ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

@Yzd Khalifa

Should we annex Jordan? 

@BLACKEAGLE You will be our new PM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Aeronaut said:


> @Yzd Khalifa
> 
> Should we annex Jordan?
> 
> @BLACKEAGLE You will be our new PM



The plan is to annex Jordan. Pakistan is on the list, but we need to Arabized people first

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Yzd Khalifa said:


> The plan is to annex Jordan. Pakistan is on the list, but we need to Arabized people first



We should start annexing other countries together first.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Aeronaut said:


> @Yzd Khalifa
> 
> Should we annex Jordan?
> 
> @BLACKEAGLE *You will be our new PM*





In that case I am innn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Aeronaut said:


> We should start annexing other countries together first.



 Afghanistan, and Syria are the potential candidates!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Aeronaut said:


> We should start annexing other countries together first.





Yzd Khalifa said:


> Afghanistan, and Syria are the potential candidates!



Bunch of twisted expansionists

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Bunch of twisted expansionists



Neo-colonists

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

This will be world's first PDF Empire

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Aeronaut said:


> This will be world's first PDF Empire



Armed with WMDs  to the teeth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Hercules C130 SAUDI AIR FORCE - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Royal Saudi Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Royal Saudi Air Force



Great video.

Any news about the navy by any chance?


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

al-Hasani said:


> Great video.
> 
> Any news about the navy by any chance?



Not yet, I'm only wishing that the RSNF would manage to operate fixed wings on their own in near future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kinggkaii

no matter how much equipment you have if you dont have a supporting industry to complement it then its just very expensive equipment that when a screw is missing will sit on the lawn and do nothing . 

our most powerful asset is the minds that are able to create an arms industry to support our local needs based on an strategic outlook put down to serve the country for generations . this would be ever evolving and ever changing flexible enough to cope with any changed that might might rise as a potential threat


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

As a matter of fact, In terms of the Typhoons and the Tornados, the Saudi-based BAE is doing a great job, as well as, Al-Slam project for the F-15s.


kinggkaii said:


> no matter how much equipment you have if you dont have a supporting industry to complement it then its just very expensive equipment that when a screw is missing will sit on the lawn and do nothing .
> 
> *our most powerful asset is the minds that are able to create an arms industry to support our local needs based on an strategic outlook put down to serve the country for generations . this would be ever evolving and ever changing flexible enough to cope with any changed that might might rise as a potential threat*



Everything is on the right track.


----------



## kinggkaii

Yzd Khalifa said:


> As a matter of fact, In terms of the Typhoons and the Tornados, the Saudi-based BAE is doing a great job, as well as, Al-Slam project for the F-15s.
> 
> 
> Everything is on the right track.




I worked for alsalam company for several years and I can tell NOTHING is on the right track . we were suppose to assemble 48 typhoons in saudi arabia but due to failings from both alsalam and BAE that never materialized . the government puts so much resources and hopes and yet these people who are in charge of these companies never seem to meet the expectation set by they government. its a pity


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

I can't be sure that you used to work for Al-Salam, but two of my college bodies work in Khobar for the BAE, and they never mentioned anything similar to what you have said. 

Anyway, maybe @Mosamania can elaborate on this issue. 



kinggkaii said:


> I worked for alsalam company for several years and I can tell NOTHING is on the right track . we were suppose to assemble 48 typhoons in saudi arabia but due to failings from both alsalam and BAE that never materialized . the government puts so much resources and hopes and yet these people who are in charge of these companies never seem to meet the expectation set by they government. its a pity


----------



## kinggkaii

Yzd Khalifa said:


> I can't be sure that you used to work for Al-Salam, but two of my college bodies work in Khobar for the BAE, and they never mentioned anything similar to what you have said.
> 
> Anyway, maybe @Mosamania can elaborate on this issue.



i dont suspect you to be sure or not . the point is i love my country too much not to comment about these people lying and not delivering on the emense chances the government gives them to serve their country . its sad and i hope it changes


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

kinggkaii said:


> i dont suspect you to be sure or not . the point is i love my country too much not to comment about these people lying and not delivering on the emense chances the government gives them to serve their country . its sad and i hope it changes



Hopefully, things will get better.


----------



## kinggkaii

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Hopefully, things will get better.



check the next for the next few months . you will hear very very good things inshallah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

kinggkaii said:


> check the next for the next few months . you will hear very very good things inshallah



Something with the French? Haha, if so, then it is true.


----------



## kinggkaii

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Something with the French? Haha, if so, then it is true.



no some thing that is purely saudi .


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

kinggkaii said:


> no some thing that is purely saudi .



I was told that next week, a delegation led by the MoD and the RSAF will go to France to do some course-work on a new French simulator.


----------



## kinggkaii

Yzd Khalifa said:


> I was told that next week, a delegation led by the MoD and the RSAF will go to France to do some course-work on a new French simulator.



for the MRTT project .


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

kinggkaii said:


> for the MRTT project .



I will go there a week after their arrival.


----------



## kinggkaii

Yzd Khalifa said:


> I will go there a week after their arrival.



lovely i wish you luck with it


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

kinggkaii said:


> lovely i wish you luck with it



I love caviar  that's why I'm too much excited about it


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Yzd Khalifa said:


> I love caviar  that's why I'm too much excited about it



I hope they serve you Falafel this time..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I hope they serve you Falafel this time..



Eew

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kinggkaii

Yzd Khalifa said:


> I love caviar  that's why I'm too much excited about it



lol i prefer their snails


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

kinggkaii said:


> lol i prefer their snails



 WTF LoL  come on, what about their frogs? Oh, wait a sec, the French themselves are frogs  .. You see why am I so excited about it


----------



## kinggkaii

Yzd Khalifa said:


> WTF LoL  come on, what about their frogs? Oh, wait a sec, the French themselves are frogs  .. You see why am I so excited about it



i am curious to some thing how ever . you have only been on this website 3 months longer than me but you already have almost 5000 posts !! . im here almost 3 month and i only have 75 !!!

how !!


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

kinggkaii said:


> i am curious to some thing how ever . you have only been on this website 3 months longer than me but you already have almost 5000 posts !! . im here almost 3 month and i only have 75 !!!
> 
> how !!



I sit on a chair at work for + 8 hours. When there is nothing I have to do for work, I go online. Maybe you live a different lifestyle though 

Beside, I often get into discussion on international sections in here, obviously, you don't


----------



## kinggkaii

Yzd Khalifa said:


> I sit on a chair at work for + 8 hours. When there is nothing I have to do for work, I go online. Maybe you live a different lifestyle though
> 
> Beside, I often get into discussion on international boards in here, obviously, you don't



i have a job as well but i rarely have time to scratch my head . makes sense, lately im a late sleeper so i sit bored at night (like these nights ) this is quite enjoyable althought i wish the level of conversation was better in alot of cases.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

kinggkaii said:


> i have a job as well but i rarely have time to scratch my head . makes sense, lately im a late sleeper so i sit bored at night (like these nights ) this is quite enjoyable althought i wish the level of conversation was better in alot of cases.



Usually, I work at night so 

The level of conversation has never been a problem to me here, I'm very interested in Pakistan overall, politics, international affairs, and economics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kinggkaii

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Usually, I work at night so
> 
> The level of conversation has never been a problem to me here, I'm very interested in Pakistan overall, politics, international affairs, and economics.



its funny thought that this website is based and run from the USA lol


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

kinggkaii said:


> its funny thought that this website is based and run from the USA lol



A Pakistani American  ? Nothing funny about it


----------



## kinggkaii

Yzd Khalifa said:


> A Pakistani American  ? Nothing funny about it



im thinking more the lines of exploitation and control


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

kinggkaii said:


> im thinking more the lines of exploitation and control



Well, there are many Pakistanis residing in the US as much as Indians and Chinese are. Everybody can run his business there, so to speak. 

That's why the US is the only multicultural melting-pot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kinggkaii

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Well, there are many Pakistanis residing in the US as much as Indians and Chinese are. Everybody can run his business there, so to speak.
> 
> That's why the US is the only multicultural melting-pot



saudi arabia is as well . they have done it for 200 years . we have for 1400 , hajj anyone

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

kinggkaii said:


> saudi arabia is as well . they have done it for 200 years . we have for 1400 , hajj anyone



Oh yeah, you thought right, I have seen many over the years I was stationed during Hajj.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

&#x202b;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

&#x202b;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

R.S.A.F. Tornado Visits Malta. - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@Gabriel92

God bliss you too


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

Saudi Black Hawk and french special forces .. 







Saudi black Hawk and French EC725






----------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Black Eagle 90

Gabriel92 said:


>



Love that Style.... MASHA ALLAH


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

&#x202b;


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

&#x202b;


----------



## Mosamania

@Yzd Khalifa 

Dude why are you flooding the thread with pics of interior ministry forces?? Yeah they get confused with army a lot but they are NOT army. 

If you noticed I don't even lost pictures of the National Guard here, because they are not Saudi Ministry of Defense even though they are an actual army.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

I did pick the MoI's on purpose since you guys are posting the Mod's  



Mosamania said:


> @Yzd Khalifa
> 
> Dude why are you flooding the thread with pics of interior ministry forces?? Yeah they get confused with army a lot but they are NOT army.
> 
> If you noticed I don't even lost pictures of the National Guard here, because they are not Saudi Ministry of Defense even though they are an actual army.



Please do put some pick for the national guard


----------



## Mosamania

Yzd Khalifa said:


> I did pick the MoI's on purpose since you guys are posting the Mod's
> 
> 
> 
> Please do put some pick for the national guard



No this thread is dedicated to the Land Forces, Air Force and Navy of Saudi Arabia. The SANG is neither. And its inclusion will be offtopic unless the thread title changes to incorporate it. 
@Aeronaut will you please add "& SANG" to the thread title so we can post pics of the SANG here? so the title should be "Saudi Air Force, Land Forces, Navy & SANG" Thank you.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Mosamania said:


> No this thread is dedicated to the Land Forces, Air Force and Navy of Saudi Arabia. The SANG is neither. And its inclusion will be offtopic unless the thread title changes to incorporate it.
> @Aeronaut will you please add "& SANG" to the thread title so we can post pics of the SANG here? so the title should be "Saudi Air Force, Land Forces, Navy & SANG" Thank you.



Fine! Let's ask Aeronaut to change the title boss


----------



## kinggkaii

Yzd Khalifa said:


> &#8235;



WOOHAA !! . couple that with extremely advanced tech and then we can talk UTTER OWNAGE !! (6)


----------



## kinggkaii

The Warrior Song - Hard Corps - YouTube

with alllllll due respect THIS is the MOST powerful fighting machine on EARTH , HOOO RAA


----------



## PWFI

kinggkaii said:


> The Warrior Song - Hard Corps - YouTube
> 
> with alllllll due respect THIS is the MOST powerful fighting machine on EARTH , HOOO RAA



Wait give me a break 
Alexander the great :Fkced up
Gengis khan: Fkced up
British: Fkced up
Russian: Fkced up
Now Nato+Co : Fcked up
And here come afghanistann 

Ô Talibân (NASHEED) - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Okay! But, let's be more realistic  No military is stronger than theirs 



PWFI said:


> Wait give me a break
> Alexander the great :Fkced up
> Gengis khan: Fkced up
> British: Fkced up
> Russian: Fkced up
> Now Nato+Co : Fcked up
> And here come afghanistann
> 
> Ô Talibân (NASHEED) - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PWFI

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Okay! But, let's be more realistic  *No military is stronger than theirs*



Except Talibans one, if you know what i mean

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Guerrilla warfare style much.


PWFI said:


> Except Talibans one, if you know what i mean



Which you and the Saudis created

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PWFI

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Guerrilla warfare style much.
> 
> 
> Which you and the Saudis created



So add EL Baakistan+AL Saudi Arab to this mighty force

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BlueWarrior

PWFI said:


> Wait give me a break
> Alexander the great :Fkced up
> Gengis khan: Fkced up
> British: Fkced up
> Russian: Fkced up
> Now Nato+Co : Fcked up
> And here come afghanistann
> 
> Ô Talibân (NASHEED) - YouTube


Afghanistan is the graveyard of all empire

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

&#x202b;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania

Since the SANG has been included in this thread I will add pictures of the SANG here for the first time on PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

This is the SANG uniform which differs from the Uniform of the MoD.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania

[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

@Mosamania along with pictures also write the details of things which are being used by SANG


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

SANG'ies 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EW-JpZCyQuc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Saudi-American military drills. 
Friendship II Exercise - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

&#x202b;

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@Zarvan

Since you brought the submarines thingy in the other thread, I guess the submarine KSA should go after is the German Type-214! 

What do you think about that? 

Others 
@Arabian Legend @JUBA @al-Hasani @BLACKEAGLE @Mosamania @Aeronaut @Imran Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

Nothing beats the U-214 - as long as you buy them under TOT agreement. If the Germans don't budge, buy Merlins instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Aeronaut said:


> Nothing beats the U-214 - as long as you buy them under TOT agreement. If the Germans don't budge, buy Merlins instead.



Marlins

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Yzd Khalifa said:


> @Zarvan
> 
> Since you brought the submarines thingy in the other thread, I guess the submarine KSA should go after is the German Type-214!
> 
> What do you think about that?
> 
> Others
> @Arabian Legend @JUBA @al-Hasani @BLACKEAGLE @Mosamania @Aeronaut @Imran Khan



I only think one thing Saudi Arabia has the money they should have best trained Army and Air Force and Navy with best Tanks Fighter Jets Frigates and Submarines and Artillery and helicopters Mr and should have them in really large numbers because off its importance in Ummmah Mr and you should have Army around 300000 and 50000 each for Navy and Air Force
@Yzd Khalifa @Mosamania @Arabian Legend why none of you is posting more pictures of Saudi Forces ?


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Your suggestion is a bit overstated bro, we do we have to bear all these in massive quantity? :/ 


Zarvan said:


> I only think one thing Saudi Arabia has the money they should have best trained Army and Air Force and Navy with best Tanks Fighter Jets Frigates and Submarines and Artillery and helicopters Mr and should have them in really large numbers because off its importance in Ummmah Mr and you should have Army around 300000 and 50000 each for Navy and Air Force
> @Yzd Khalifa @Mosamania @Arabian Legend why none of you is posting more pictures of Saudi Forces ?



Sure, I will post some later on.


----------



## Zarvan

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Your suggestion is a bit overstated bro, we do we have to bear all these in massive quantity? :/
> 
> 
> Sure, I will post some later on.


Mr when kufr comes to attack Muslims they come as a whole and if you can afford still you would not build strong and large forces than don't cry when you are defense less against kufr


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Zarvan said:


> Mr when kufr comes to attack Muslims they come as a whole and if you can afford still you would not build strong and large forces than don't cry when you are defense less against kufr



Hmmm I see  

Iran is the only hostile country to us anyway.


----------



## Zarvan

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Hmmm I see
> 
> Iran is the only hostile country to us anyway.



Man when west would decide to attack you they would suddenly come up with excuse and if you are not prepared than you are history Mr stop living in dreams


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Zarvan said:


> Man when west would decide to attack you they would suddenly come up with excuse and if you are not prepared than you are history Mr stop living in dreams



Why would they attack us for not apparent reason, you know?


----------



## Zarvan

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Why would they attack us for not apparent reason, you know?



First reason you are Muslim that is enough second you have oil third you are also supporter of so called Jihadists and they can make many more reasons one of is Israel is too close to you Man wake up and build your forces in large numbers other wise forces of kufr are never short of creating reasons


----------



## Imran Khan

SANG guys with PAK marines

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Imran Khan said:


> SANG guys with PAK marines



I don't think so it is Pakistani Marines looks Chinese to me


----------



## Imran Khan

Zarvan said:


> I don't think so it is Pakistani Marines looks Chinese to me



chinese use G-3 ? are you ok ? 

its from recent anti terror exercises of PN marines + SSGN and SANG called NASEEM AL BAHR 

















what abut these kids are the chines ? don't you know map of pakistan ? we have 600km border with china so we have people like these too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

&#1581;&#1585;&#1587; &#1606;&#1601;&#1585; &#1587;&#1608;&#1575;&#1569; &#1587;&#1608;&#1575;&#1569; &#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1603;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;  



Imran Khan said:


> SANG guys with PAK marines


----------



## Imran Khan

Yzd Khalifa said:


> &#1581;&#1585;&#1587; &#1606;&#1601;&#1585; &#1587;&#1608;&#1575;&#1569; &#1587;&#1608;&#1575;&#1569; &#1576;&#1581;&#1585;&#1610;&#1577; &#1576;&#1575;&#1603;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;



&#1581;&#1585;&#1587; &#1587;&#1608;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608;&#1575; &#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1589;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Imran Khan said:


> &#1581;&#1585;&#1587; &#1587;&#1608;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608;&#1575; &#1593;&#1587;&#1603;&#1585;&#1610; &#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1610;&#1606; &#1589;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;



&#1587;&#1593;&#1608;&#1583;&#1610;&#1575; &#1587;&#1608;&#1610; &#1578;&#1583;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576; &#1587;&#1608;&#1575; &#1589;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1589;&#1583;&#1610;&#1602; 

&#1571;&#1582;&#1608; &#1576;&#1575;&#1603;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606;&#1610;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

Imran Khan said:


> SANG guys with PAK marines



Chinese Navy in a joint training exercise with SANG in southern Saudi Arabia from a few months ago.


----------



## WolfSlayer

Somebody please tell Saudis, In war good skill of using weapons is a lot more important than just buying good weapons.


----------



## Al Bhatti

WolfSlayer said:


> Somebody please tell Saudis, In war good skill of using weapons is a lot more important than just buying good weapons.



They are just sitting with hands on hands.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Al Bhatti said:


> They are just sitting with hands on hands.



  and sipping lemon juice.


----------



## Al Bhatti

Yzd Khalifa said:


> and sipping lemon juice.



Wrong, they are sipping Vimto &#1608; &#1578;&#1581;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Al Bhatti said:


> Wrong, they are sipping Vimto &#1608; &#1578;&#1581;&#1604;&#1609; &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1610;&#1575;&#1605;



Eeh, I hate Vimto bro. 

Now back to the topic 

All what we need now is destroyers and submarines.


----------



## JUBA



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Saudi Air Force - Fly Dream - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

&#x202b;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

F-15S STRIKE EAGLE OF THE ROYAL SAUDI AIR FORCE (RSAF) - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

&#x202b;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

The Royal Saudi Armed Forces - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

SAUDI ARABIA: MILITARY PARADE ON THE OUTSKIRTS OF ARAFT [PAK NEWS TV] - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0v1lb7HUtI

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

al-Hasani said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0v1lb7HUtI



Super Sexy!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Saudi Navy : Naval Aviation ( Panther and Dauphin helicopters ) - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

&#x202b;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Super Sexy!



Indeed. Our air force is in another class compared to most of the world's air forces and certainly the region.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIyKbP6A5Fc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BlZzr74P1Ng

Ignore the "music" in the last clip.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

&#x202b;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

&#x202b;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BlZzr74P1Ng



00:36 Badass alert

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Aeronaut said:


> 00:36 Badass alert



That's why I love the F-15s, the strike eagle mainly. 

Holy sh!t. 

I can kill for the strike eagle! 



al-Hasani said:


> Indeed. Our air force is in another class compared to most of the world's air forces and certainly the region.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIyKbP6A5Fc
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BlZzr74P1Ng
> 
> Ignore the "music" in the last clip.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Saudi Abrams MBT - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Saudi Arabian Al Shibl Light Armored vehicles HD - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Al Masmak Nyoka Mk2 MRAP APC Mine Protected Armoured Vehicle personnel carrier Saudi Groups - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Airborne Saudi Air sv5000 from jeddah to KLIA - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Saudi Navy : Marines Corps - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

FAR-MAROC.ON.MA : Royal Saudi Navy - Firing an Exocet MM40 Block II - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Saudi Arabia Army 2011

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

&#x202b;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kompromat

Arabian Legend said:


>




Tiger lead to tiger formation, radio check-over.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Aeronaut said:


> Tiger lead to tiger formation, radio check-over.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

&#x202b;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1ddMYkqf64

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

F-15 in action.  
&#x202b;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

F15

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@Arabian Legend 

&#x202b;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Saudi Emergency Forces, MoI 

Saudi Special Emergency Forces - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4Pte4YtzPVs

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

RSNF, Naval safety exhibition

&#x202b;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

&#x202b;

&#x202b;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpAAmmjr7Vc

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

3 more awesome videos:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0v1lb7HUtI

saudi forces

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1XijlwBF4E

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

al-Hasani said:


> &#x202b;



Love the Typhoons

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Love the Typhoons



I hear you, bro!

&#x202b;

&#x202b;

Royal Saudi Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Arabian Legend said:


>



The RSAF is the coolest of all 

Do you think that the RSAF will place second order of the Typhoons? What does @al-Hasani think about that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Yzd Khalifa said:


> The RSAF is the coolest of all
> 
> Do you think that the RSAF will place second order of the Typhoons? What does @al-Hasani think about that?



Definitely my friend. 

BAE Expects More Gulf Orders for Typhoons | Defense News | defensenews.com

Although it has nothing to do with RSAF as such then I really hope that our brothers and sisters in UAE will order a bunch of Dassault Rafales soon.

GCC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

al-Hasani said:


> Definitely my friend.
> 
> BAE Expects More Gulf Orders for Typhoons | Defense News | defensenews.com
> 
> Although it has nothing to do with RSAF as such then I really hope that our brothers and sisters in UAE will order a bunch of Dassault Rafales soon.
> 
> GCC.



So your opinion is based on a hunch  

Okay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Yzd Khalifa said:


> So your opinion is based on a hunch
> 
> Okay



Not sure what a "hunch" means in English but yes that is just what I believe given the current situation of the region and our growing influence and power in the region.

I mean there is no doubt that there will be another delivery but the question is when and how big that delivery will be? If you ask me. But I am no expert or any insider. I can ask one of my cousins who is in the RSAF but I doubt that he has any secret information.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Hunch = guess 

Hmm, I though you were going to give us a number; Well, I predict that they will order additional 48 Typhoons.



al-Hasani said:


> Not sure what a "hunch" means in English but yes that is just what I believe given the current situation of the region and our growing influence and power in the region.
> 
> I mean there is no doubt that there will be another delivery but the question is when and how big that delivery will be? If you ask me. But I am no expert or any insider. I can ask one of my cousins who is in the RSAF but I doubt that he has any secret information.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

al-Hasani said:


> Not sure what a "hunch" means in English but yes that is just what I believe given the current situation of the region and our growing influence and power in the region.
> 
> I mean there is no doubt that there will be another delivery but the question is when and how big that delivery will be? If you ask me. But I am no expert or any insider. I can ask one of my cousins who is in the RSAF but I doubt that he has any secret information.








Beat that kiddo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luffy 500

RSAF looks really cool but one thing they have to look into IMO is the maintainance cost. They have too much costs relative to the equipment they use and really need to be more efficient. With the budget they have they should be dwarfing all other AF in the region by a overwhelming factor. More close collaboration with PAF/TuAF , diversifying source and developing backward industrial linkages to manufacture parts & components should do the trick. They can do it since they have enough money to do so. Hope all the best to RSAF.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

The maintenance cost depends on what kind of equipments do you have, how flexible the exporting country is, and how long will a given maintenance take. 

But I guess I couldn't agree more with you. 

All the best to the people of the BD. 



Luffy 500 said:


> RSAF looks really cool but one thing they have to look into IMO is the maintainance cost. They have too much costs relative to the equipment they use and really need to be more efficient. With the budget they have they should be dwarfing all other AF in the region by a overwhelming factor. More close collaboration with PAF/TuAF , diversifying source and developing backward industrial linkages to manufacture parts & components should do the trick. They can do it since they have enough money to do so. Hope all the best to RSAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

RSAF exercise with the RAF, Sep14

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kashifahmed

sound like interesting


----------



## al-Hasani

Yzd Khalifa said:


>





Yzd Khalifa said:


> RSAF exercise with the RAF, Sep14



Sexy birds.

Pictures from a graduation at the Jubail naval base (KANB).

Reactions: Like Like:
 4


----------



## al-Hasani

Continued:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@al-Hasani 

All what the Navy needs is 6-8 T-214 U-Boat + 50 Dassault Rafael

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

ãHDã Saudi Hawks Royal Saudi Air Force Ø§ÙØµÙÙØ± Ø§ÙØ³Ø¹ÙØ¯ÙØ© RIAT 2011 - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Interesting video to watch; I never knew that many people were so hooked up on the RSAF Typhoons  
R/C Eurofighter Typhoon - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## al-Hasani

Photos from the Saudi Arabian and British Green Flag exercise that took place at RAF Coningsby:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa




----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Storm Force said:


> Dexter Saudi defense forces will fight if Israel ever attacks Saudi territory.
> 
> THEY WON,T FIGHT SOMEBODY ELSES WAR.
> 
> Will PAKISTAN FIGHT ISRAEL for Palestinians. ??????
> 
> I think not you see



really miss Mosab's @Mosamania 's moderation. such posts have nothing to do with this thread.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Irfan Baloch said:


> really miss Mosab's @Mosamania 's moderation. such posts have nothing to do with this thread.



There is no point in quoting a three-year-old post


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Al-Fahad  Pakistan operates them too @Imran Khan @Aeronaut

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Nimr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Al-Masmak

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Sheebl

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Tuwaiq

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

F-15SE

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Yzd Khalifa said:


> There is no point in quoting a three-year-old post



hmm maybe you are right
but then again I was driven there by a post that was quoting that post hehe.. if you get my point.

say I say something some long time ago
you respond to it today
and then someone else quotes you or thanks you
then you come back to check what was it that triggered all this..

the issue with this thread is that people are commenting more about that has everything to do which has "Nothing" to do with Saudi Military.


below image about Saudi Naval officers in CTF training, regarding maritime security

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Al-Fahad  Pakistan operates them too @Imran Khan @Aeronaut


yes they were seen in 2000s when nawaz sharif taken on them to court room no numbers disclosed till now dear . alfahad is cool but nimr look ugly to me 



Yzd Khalifa said:


> Sheebl



why all wheeled ? desert warfare or something else ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

His post was inane, nothing to worry about  .. 



Irfan Baloch said:


> hmm maybe you are right
> but then again I was driven there by a post that was quoting that post hehe.. if you get my point.
> 
> say I say something some long time ago
> you respond to it today
> and then someone else quotes you or thanks you
> then you come back to check what was it that triggered all this..
> 
> the issue with this thread is that people are commenting more about that has everything to do which has "Nothing" to do with Saudi Military.
> 
> 
> below image about Saudi Naval officers in CTF training, regarding maritime security



I believe that Pakistan got two more shipments as well. 



Imran Khan said:


> yes they were seen in 2000s when nawaz sharif taken on them to court room no numbers disclosed till now dear . alfahad is cool but nimr look ugly to me
> 
> 
> 
> why all wheeled ? desert warfare or something else ?



IDK but maybe for desert warfare.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Yzd Khalifa said:


>



What is this ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Zarvan said:


> What is this ?


Come on  
An armor vechile 

P.S This armor is the Saudi version of panhard armored vehicle


----------



## al-Hasani

al-Hasani said:


> Continued:



Video of a graduation this summer at the KANB in Jubail:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wF6MpXdJZBg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@Aeronaut @Imran Khan @Pakistanisage @Armstrong 

 look how romantic we both are

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

The Eagle F-15 during Gulf War

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Yzd Khalifa said:


> @Aeronaut @Imran Khan @Pakistanisage @Armstrong
> 
> look how romantic we both are


 well we eat cake before they went on ship and do it hahahahaha they were at late night and we eat 5pm that damn other cake

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Imran Khan said:


> well we eat cake before they went on ship and do it hahahahaha they were at late night and we eat 5pm that damn other cake



I knew you were there, but I didn't want to get too personal asking such question :/






Naseem Al-Bahar  with

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Yzd Khalifa said:


> I knew you were there, but I didn't want to get too personal asking such question :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naseem Al-Bahar  with




here your best friend aljazeera reporting it 

Naseem Al Bahr 2013 - Saudi-Pakistani naval drills I - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Imran Khan said:


> here your best friend aljazeera reporting it
> 
> Naseem Al Bahr 2013 - Saudi-Pakistani naval drills I - YouTube



I've seen it before homie  but I'm going to watch it again. 

Meanwhile 
&#x202b;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tacticool

Brother i've a question in my mind. Why don't saudis grow their beared? They are more supposed to preserve sunna than any other muslim nation because this religion originated from their lands.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

F-15SA


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

www.flylogicsoftware.com/site/de/products/FSX/FSXPC9de/PC-9_Royal_Saudi.jpg


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Cessna Citation Takeoff , Riyadh Saudi Arabia - YouTube


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

This is Pakistan's Mushshak which Pakistan sold to the Saudis.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

Saudi Emergency Forces in action:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8JY2djTX74

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-0M4qp3RDHY0/T40-RQf32RI/AAAAAAAAC6k/76anlIyilxw/s1600/DSC00585.jpg


----------



## Yzd Khalifa




----------



## Yzd Khalifa




----------



## Yzd Khalifa




----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa




----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Saudi-made drones

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

RAF chased by RSAF during green flag exercise










​Brake & wave










​
Big Ears

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@Arabian Legend 

The RSAF went to Lincoln, England. Lincoln is 3 hours away from London to the North. The RSAF spent 20 million Riyals on this visit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa




----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Saudi-Egyptian military drills '' Tabuk '' 






Men in black

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@agentny17 @Frogman @Mahmoud_EGY

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

The second photo is from the joint Saudi Arabian-French military exercise on Corsica last year.



Yzd Khalifa said:


> @agentny17 @Frogman @Mahmoud_EGY
> 
> 4_zpsc46612e6.jpg Photo by anasali22 | Photobucket



^

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@al-Hasani 






Boys in Black?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Yzd Khalifa said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boys in Black?



Badass as usual. Ready to kick the *** of the Central Asian/Kazakh offspring in Mullahistan once again.

&#x202b;


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Green Shield, the RSAF exercises with the French Air Force, 2009.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Saudi-Turkish Air Force exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

@Yzd Khalifa Thankx for what you have done so far but if you go to the previous pages you will notice those pics are a little bit old and have already been posted. We want to see some HQ new ones. 

Thank you boss.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Arabian Legend said:


> @Yzd Khalifa Thankx for what you have done so far but if you go to the previous pages you will notice those pics are a little bit old and have already been posted. We want to see some HQ new ones.
> 
> Thank you boss.



Sure  I did notice that some were old but a few pics that I posted had already been posted before. My apologies  & point taken

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

SANF

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

Yzd Khalifa said:


>




These guys are under training in Pakistan - if there was some pan to the picture i might be able to tell you which particular training facility.

This exercise to be precise is called - 'Formation firing' [Fire Squad teams], training for COIN scenario....there is probably a marksman hiding 200 yards behind this team in a bush, waiting to put a bullet through the nasal cavity of a potential insurgent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Sure  I did notice that some were old but a few pics that I posted had already been posted before. My apologies  & point taken



No need to apologize at all 7abibi  

RSAF typhoon at a Low altitude.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

These drills were conducted in Kharj, Riyadh according to the site I took the pic from. 

At any rate; there has got to be some Pakistani taste in it already  


Aeronaut said:


> These guys are under training in Pakistan - if there was some pan to the picture i might be able to tell you which particular training facility.
> 
> This exercise to be precise is called - 'Formation firing' [Fire Squad teams], training for COIN scenario....there is probably a marksman hiding 200 yards behind this team in a bush, waiting to put a bullet through the nasal cavity of a potential insurgent.





Arabian Legend said:


> No need to apologize at all 7abibi
> 
> RSAF typhoon at a Low altitude.



OMG this pic looks epic

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

Yzd Khalifa said:


> These drills were conducted in Kharj, Riyadh according to the site I took the pic from.
> 
> At any rate; there has got to be some Pakistani taste in it already


 @Aeronaut 

you know nothing Akhi, here take this
@Yzd Khalifa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Arabian Legend said:


> @Aeronaut
> 
> you know nothing Akhi, here take this
> @Yzd Khalifa



This particular trainer was martyred in an operation recently.  



Yzd Khalifa said:


> These drills were conducted in Kharj, Riyadh according to the site I took the pic from.
> 
> At any rate; there has got to be some Pakistani taste in it already



No, this particular exercise was held in Pakistan. Check the ballistic vests - they are PA vests and the Type-56..

From the terrain --- i guess its the training facility at Jehlum & the exercises were carried out in 2011.

Soil color is different - its Pakistan.... Some more pix from this drill.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

I'm sorry to hear this. R.I.P to the dead .. 


Aeronaut said:


> This particular trainer was martyred in an operation recently.
> 
> 
> 
> No, this particular exercise was held in Pakistan. Check the ballistic vests - they are PA vests and the Type-56..
> 
> From the terrain --- i guess its the training facility at Jehlum & the exercises were carried out in 2011.
> 
> Soil color is different - its Pakistan.... Some more pix from this drill.



I believe you 20ish times more than these douches homie  

BTW, the pics you posted were taken from Al-Riyadh newspaper.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

Aeronaut said:


> This particular trainer was martyred in an operation recently.



inna lillahi wa inna ilaihi rajioon 

May his brave soul R.I.P.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Interesting report to watch

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

RSAF new trainer PC-21

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

SAUDI HAWKS | Action ( HD ) - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Saudi-UK military drills " Green Crocodile 3 "

&#x202b;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

@Yzd Khalifa @Arabian Legend I heard in news that two Saudi National guards soldiers died during exercises because of some blast what happened


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Zarvan said:


> @Yzd Khalifa @Arabian Legend I heard in news that two Saudi National guards soldiers died during exercises because of some blast what happened



That what %100 true.


----------



## Zarvan

Yzd Khalifa said:


> That what %100 true.


How that blast took place ?


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Zarvan said:


> How that blast took place ?



It was an accident, that's all.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sinnerman108

Yzd Khalifa said:


> That what %100 true.



Sad to hear about that.

As far as your last comment (since that thread is closed).
I am not angry with saudi .. just frustrated and confused.
You are not getting 10% of what you are capable of ... yet no one is worried.

I can not find a way to change that !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

salman108 said:


> Sad to hear about that.
> 
> As far as your last comment (since that thread is closed).
> I am not angry with saudi .. just frustrated and confused.
> You are not getting 10% of what you are capable of ... yet no one is worried.
> 
> I can not find a way to change that !



Trust me 7abibi, I used to get frustrated each day when barely nothing was happening. Today is a completely other discussion. You will see the aftereffects of much of the potential in your lifetime, Insha'Allah. Many of them can already be seen. People just need to work twice as hard as they used to. Not sure everyone is willing to do it though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Naseem Al-Bahr drills, RSNF with PN  




@Imran Khan @Aeronaut @Zarvan @JUBA @BLACKEAGLE @al-Hasani @Arabian Legend @kalu_miah

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kalu_miah

Yzd Khalifa said:


> SAUDI HAWKS | Action ( HD ) - YouTube



That is a beautiful video, many thanks, really enjoyed it. Reminded me of my cousin, who used to be a fighter pilot and trainer for Bangladesh Air force. I wish I was a pilot too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

kalu_miah said:


> That is a beautiful video, many thanks, really enjoyed it. Reminded me of my cousin, who used to be a fighter pilot and trainer for Bangladesh Air force. I wish I was a pilot too.



Yep this video is brilliant! 

Are you hooked up on aviation like me? o O

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Yep this video is brilliant!
> 
> Are you hooked up on aviation like me? o O



Kind of, but not as much as my brother, who makes model Remote Controlled (RC) planes and fly them. I am more into it because of its economic and strategic value. I am fascinated by the the technological challenge in building air craft engines and dream to see someday making best-in-the-world engines among Muslim nations, even beating the US/EU.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Confusing, confusing, confusing

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

RSLF's modified Abram tank

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

@Yzd Khalifa What Modifications are done ?


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Zarvan said:


> @Yzd Khalifa What Modifications are done ?



They're being modified upon Saudi Land Force standards.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4hPYN1hdtuc[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KyQmxTM7ThM[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rockstar08

can anyone please tell me , where all these weapons be used ? who are the enemy ?


----------



## JUBA

rockstar08 said:


> can anyone please tell me , where all these weapons be used ? who are the enemy ?



The enemy is anyone who threatens the national security of Saudi Arabia and the security of the Saudi people, be it anyone, no need for a specific enemy in order to protect ourselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

JUBA said:


> The enemy is anyone who threatens the national security of Saudi Arabia and the security of the Saudi people, be it anyone, no need for a specific enemy in order to protect ourselves.



well as far as i know the real enemy of saudi's are Israel(jews) and i dont think uncle sam would allow you to use their weapons against their jews friends .....


----------



## Gabriel92



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Gabriel92 said:


>



Merci pour la photo!

In which connection was that taken?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

al-Hasani said:


> Merci pour la photo!



De rien.



al-Hasani said:


> In which connection was that taken?



40th high Franco-Saudi military committee.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

I cannot see your post somehow. This forum is having some problems lately I guess.

Now i can see it.




Gabriel92 said:


> De rien.
> 
> 
> 
> 40th high Franco-Saudi military committee.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

rockstar08 said:


> can anyone please tell me , where all these weapons be used ? who are the enemy ?



On you my friend. I'm sending the Eagle to your way! Heed my warning, the next move is critical!!


----------



## rockstar08

Yzd Khalifa said:


> On you my friend. I'm sending the Eagle to your way! Heed my warning, the next move is critical!!



muhahahah  you are funny . ok i am waiting for a f-15 over my house  
but i think you should first save your own A$$ from real enemy , dont forget we save Mecca when some idiots take over kaaba ..



Yzd Khalifa said:


> On you my friend. I'm sending the Eagle to your way! Heed my warning, the next move is critical!!



muhahahah  you are funny . ok i am waiting for a f-15 over my house  
but i think you should first save your own A$$ from real enemy , dont forget we save Mecca when some idiots take over kaaba ..


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Naseem Al-Bahr drills, RSNF with PN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Imran Khan @Aeronaut @Zarvan @JUBA @BLACKEAGLE @al-Hasani @Arabian Legend @kalu_miah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Wow, you sounded like you're the kind of guy who can't take a joke. 

What enemy are you talking about? Last time I check the Iranian-backed Yemeni Terrorists begged for cease fire, and tbqh, I don't think the next round will be conventional. 



rockstar08 said:


> muhahahah  you are funny . ok i am waiting for a f-15 over my house
> but i think you should first save your own A$$ from real enemy , dont forget we save Mecca when some idiots take over kaaba ..



I'm guessing you are referring to the Grand Mosque Seizure, right? If so, then, Yes, Pakistan SSG played a key role along with their Saudi counterpart. But even before this Pakistan helped a lot. For example, in the early 60s we placed a large order of F-5s that we don't have enough pilots to operate during the Saudi-Egyptian conflict in Yemen. Pakistani pilots came and participated in the conflict. Similarly, we helped Pakistan in 1961 war, our navy came in to your shores in 1971.


----------



## Tacticool

these are show case weapons. syrian rebels are doing well with aks and rpgs. these toys are better for hq pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Wow, you sounded like you're the kind of guy who can't take a joke.
> 
> What enemy are you talking about? Last time I check the Iranian-backed Yemeni Terrorists begged for cease fire, and tbqh, I don't think the next round will be conventional.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing you are referring to the Grand Mosque Seizure, right? If so, then, Yes, Pakistan SSG played a key role along with their Saudi counterpart. But even before this Pakistan helped a lot. For example, in the early 60s we placed a large order of F-5s that we don't have enough pilots to operate during the Saudi-Egyptian conflict in Yemen. Pakistani pilots came and participated in the conflict. Similarly, we helped Pakistan in 1961 war, our navy came in to your shores in 1971.



yep you are right bro .. now can we have some f-15s please

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JUBA

DESERT FIGHTER said:


>



We need to change these damn helmets and equip it with camouflage to stop the sun reflection from the helmet therefore giving away the soldier position, they're fking old, modern ones are much better and can stop large caliber rounds, these ones are only able to stop the small 9mm round..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

rockstar08 said:


> yep you are right bro .. now can we have some f-15s please



 The PAF has been trained and professionally knows how to operate the F-15s & Tornados - I don't know about the Typhoons though - 

We also can fly your F-16s 



Abdul_Haseeb said:


> these are show case weapons. syrian rebels are doing well with aks and rpgs. these toys are better for hq pics



Well, not the Saudis are the only ones to take picture, but I agree with you on Syria though


----------



## Kompromat

JUBA said:


> We need to change these damn helmets and equip it with camouflage to stop the sun reflection from the helmet therefore giving away the soldier position, they're fking old, modern ones are much better and can stop large caliber rounds, these ones are only able to stop the small 9mm round..........



You mad bro? - Both of those are reinforced Kevlar helmets. The 'camo' can simply be 'strapped on' or painted. No biggy !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

Yzd Khalifa said:


> The PAF has been trained and professionally knows how to operate the F-15s & Tornados - I don't know about the Typhoons though -
> 
> We also can fly your F-16s
> 
> 
> well thats new for me , i didnt know that our pilots can operate f-15s and tornados ..... so how about exchange few jf-17 with f-15s


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

JUBA said:


> We need to change these damn helmets and equip it with camouflage to stop the sun reflection from the helmet therefore giving away the soldier position, they're fking old, modern ones are much better and can stop large caliber rounds, these ones are only able to stop the small 9mm round..........



These are LWH helmets i think... as for camo... i guess not much attention was given to the details perhaps coz it was an ex.. otherwise PA soldiers are using camo on their helmets... also here is a helmet produced by AWC/GIDS...in use with the Pak military forces:






Looks similiar to ACH..
@Aeronaut

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

rockstar08 said:


> well thats new for me , i didnt know that our pilots can operate f-15s and tornados ..... so how about exchange few jf-17 with f-15s



I don't know exactly what to say but all I know is that if there will be a need to use the F-15s, I guess it will come at your disposal  

As for the JF-17, I'm a big support for procuring 4 squadrons of it to the National Guard.


----------



## rockstar08

Yzd Khalifa said:


> I don't know exactly what to say but all I know is that if there will be a need to use the F-15s, I guess it will come at your disposal
> 
> As for the JF-17, I'm a big support for procuring 4 squadrons of it to the National Guard.



hey i know its an off topic question but can you tell me , that saudi`s are interested in pak nuclear program ? or do pak put their missiles in saudia arab ? i heard this rumor long time ago but never get a chance to confirm this !

and yes i want to see at least 2 squadrons of f-15s in paf  that would be lovely


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Tacticool

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Well, not the Saudis are the only ones to take picture, but I agree with you on Syria though



I have not said that to heart you. But being a muslim i think how coward we are. We maintain these costly machines and are procuring more and more while we have no courage to use them on the right place. Once our ancestors (SAHABA) were known for helping oppressed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

About time to update this thread.

*AWESOME video below:*






@Arabian Legend @JUBA @Yzd Khalifa

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ibn Batouta

@al-Hasani : 
When I read some articles on the Saudi army and arms purchases, I feel they want to buy all weapons on earth Wallah 
It is true that the Saudi Navy wants to buy 25 submarines, and other aircrafts ? at least 80 aircraft I had read . 
I know that you have the financial means that is not the problem you have the cash for this , but for example the 25 submarines, it takes years and years to train crews ... same thing for aircraft pilots. 

However it is very impressive , the military purchasing power impress me really . 
Why we don't have oil why

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

FARSOLDIER said:


> @al-Hasani :
> When I read some articles on the Saudi army and arms purchases, I feel they want to buy all weapons on earth Wallah
> It is true that the Saudi Navy wants to buy 25 submarines, and other aircrafts ? at least 80 aircraft I had read .
> I know that you have the financial means that is not the problem you have the cash for this , but for example the 25 submarines, it takes years and years to train crews ... same thing for aircraft pilots.
> 
> However it is very impressive , the military purchasing power impress me really .
> Why we don't have oil why


If one day you get Oil too I would see Morocco having 250000 Army and 50000 each for Navy and Air Force with at least 270 Fighter Jets in your Air Force and 24 Frigates and Destroyers along with 12 Submarines

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

FARSOLDIER said:


> @al-Hasani :
> When I read some articles on the Saudi army and arms purchases, I feel they want to buy all weapons on earth Wallah
> It is true that the Saudi Navy wants to buy 25 submarines, and other aircrafts ? at least 80 aircraft I had read .
> I know that you have the financial means that is not the problem you have the cash for this , but for example the 25 submarines, it takes years and years to train crews ... same thing for aircraft pilots.
> 
> However it is very impressive , the military purchasing power impress me really .
> Why we don't have oil why





Yes, KSA is certainly a country that is among the top 10 countries in the world by military expenditures.

Those reports were false. If you are referring to that rumor in that German newspaper that claimed that KSA wanted to sign a $3.4 billion contract with Germany's ThyssenKrupp. If I remember there were talk of buying 5 German submarines of the 209-class but those reports were false. Same with the other rumors you read. 

Well oil, gas and other natural resources can be a blessing but sometimes also a curse.

The Moroccan brothers and sisters are doing a fine job as it is now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ibn Batouta

@Zarvan : Lol I hope so

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

FARSOLDIER said:


> @Zarvan : Lol I hope so


The kind off population you have it's easily possible


----------



## Frosty

Came across this vid on youtube. I'm not sure whether these guys are with the SANG or with some other military force. However, one thing to be sure of is that they make a great fighting unit. Astonishing!! .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Wahhab2701

Hadbani said:


> Came across this vid on youtube. I'm not sure whether these guys are with the SANG or with some other military force. However, one thing to be sure of is that they make a great fighting unit. Astonishing!! .


Great video. If I were the terrorist, I would think thousand times before attacking KSA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

@Yzd Khalifa @Aeronaut @al-Hasani Please post pictures here man

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nishan_101

Why not a JV with Germany of Submarines Like:
3000 Tons SSK
1500 Tons SSK
700 Tons SSK
110 Tons Special Force Submarines
Rescue Submarines

Also Invite UAE, Jordan, Oman, Libya, Algeria and Yemen to become a partner...


----------



## al-Hasani

Hadbani said:


> Came across this vid on youtube. I'm not sure whether these guys are with the SANG or with some other military force. However, one thing to be sure of is that they make a great fighting unit. Astonishing!! .



Awesome video 7abibi. Please feel free to contribute. We are pleased to see another Saudi Arabian member here so don't hide. Just ignore the trolls and clowns.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frosty

al-Hasani said:


> Awesome video 7abibi. Please feel free to contribute. We are pleased to see another Saudi Arabian member here so don't hide. Just ignore the trolls and clowns.



Cheers but you lads pretty much covered everything and unlike other middle eastern countries that often stage large-scale military parades, the kingdom rarely puts on large, public displays of its military.

Thusly, pictures of Saudi military are quite hard to come by ... until ..God forbids it ... a military conflict in the region lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

VISIT OF MAJ GEN SULEMAN BIN SALEH D.G SAUDI ARMED FORCES At Pakistan Ordnance Factories Wah Cantt

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Wahhab2701

Yzd Khalifa said:


>


Can tell me what kind of aircraft is this bro @ Yza Khalifa ? Is it a transport aircraft or tanker or AEW?


----------



## Indus Falcon

Wahhab2701 said:


> Can tell me what kind of aircraft is this bro @ Yza Khalifa ? Is it a transport aircraft or tanker or AEW?


Airbus 330 MRTT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESTROYER-SA

some amazing pic 

from RSAF





















This pic from khamis mushit air base ...... south saudi​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arabian Legend

@DESTROYER-SA good to have you on board mate.

Stick around and enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Legend

New pics of the F-15SA​
































































​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESTROYER-SA

the new color is very sad 


​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -SINAN-

Guys seems like a deal has been signed between FNSS of Turkey and KSA regarding, modernisation of M113 armoured combat vehicles.

Although the customer country is being kept confidential, the details of this fresh news points KSA.

Great Sucsess From FNSS - 360 Million Dollar Record Breaker Deal


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

Arabian Legend said:


>


Saudi Arabia should increase its Army to 300000 and separate SANG to 150000 and SANG should have also separate Air Force and Navy and Air Defence systems from Russia and China and also Tanks and Artillery


----------



## JUBA



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Legend

​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Wahhab2701

JUBA said:


>


Really kick-***


----------



## Frosty

Saudi Arabian National Guards on a live-ammunition drill that was held couple days ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Frosty



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Zarvan

@Arabian Legend and @Yzd Khalifa and. @al-Hasani and other please tell what are these vehicles I mean their names used in pictures posted by @Hadbani

@Aeronaut any comments


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frosty

Zarvan said:


> @Arabian Legend and @Yzd Khalifa and. @al-Hasani and other please tell what are these vehicles I mean their names used in pictures posted by @Hadbani
> 
> @Aeronaut any comments



Hiyya
These vehicles are from the LAV/Piranha II family of armoured wheeled vehicles. The vehicles are available as armoured personnel carrier, command vehicle, reconnaissance, fire support, repair and recovery vehicle, ambulance, mortar carrier, observation, load carrier and mortar fire control variants. The kingdom's national guard has several thousands of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Frosty



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Frosty



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zarvan

I think SANG should have Tanks and more Artillery with attack helicopters


----------



## Aegis DDG

Hadbani said:


>



I saw this military exercise live on an Saudi-Channel (I was bored )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

[URL='http://www.gulfup.com/?3mQgGp']

[/URL]



[URL='http://www.gulfup.com/?33a9t0']

[/URL]








​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arabian Legend

Zarvan said:


> I think SANG should have Tanks and more Artillery with attack helicopters



They do Sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Nice pics !!! thank you for posting!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JUBA



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ibn Batouta

Which type of aircraft is it ? never see before


----------



## Doritos11

A10 & F22

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

ah the photoshops. I almost had a heart attack when i saw the A-10 in Saudi camo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JUBA

Aeronaut said:


> ah the photoshops. I almost had a heart attack when i saw the A-10 in Saudi camo



Well yes the F-22 pic is photoshopped but the A-10 is not a photoshop though, it's an RC plane hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

One of our Saudi brethren with Special Forces students after a course in international counter terrorism and hostage rescue techniques under the supervision of ICTU&HR Unit 777. Some of our Sudanese brethren also appear in the picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Frogman said:


> One of our Saudi brethren with Special Forces students after a course in international counter terrorism and hostage rescue techniques under the super vision of ICTU&HR Unit 777. Some of our Sudanese brethren also appear in the picture.



Very nice photo @Frogman

Where was that taken in Egypt?

Thank you.


----------



## Frogman

al-Hasani said:


> Very nice photo @Frogman
> 
> Where was that taken in Egypt?
> 
> Thank you.



Special Forces School in Inshas, Alsharqiya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Frogman said:


> Special Forces School in Inshas, Alsharqiya.



Are you the guy in your avatar?


----------



## Frogman

Hazzy997 said:


> Are you the guy in your avatar?



I wish I was  I'm just a lowly reserve Ocdt in Her Majesty's forces.

No, that's the former operational commander of ICTU&HR Unit 777 who has now left the armed forces due to injuries he sustained in his long and successful career. He still moonlights as an adviser to the defense minister and gives lectures at Egypt's military academy. He has an Arabic Wiki page about him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Hadbani said:


> Hiyya
> These vehicles are from the LAV/Piranha II family of armoured wheeled vehicles. The vehicles are available as armoured personnel carrier, command vehicle, reconnaissance, fire support, repair and recovery vehicle, ambulance, mortar carrier, observation, load carrier and mortar fire control variants. The kingdom's national guard has several thousands of them.



Nice Caesar and nice MPCV .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ibn Batouta

Nice pics  
Sa sent le neuf ces véhicules

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## nomi007

how many ef-2000 Saudi still have


----------



## Zarvan

nomi007 said:


> how many ef-2000 Saudi still have


72 they ordered and by one received 24 to 28 I thinkthink


----------



## al-Hasani

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Saudi Arabian National Guard on a live-ammunition drill last month.






News about enlarging the Peninsula Shield force with 100.000 men to beef up the GCC military force.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ibn Batouta

@al-Hasani : Bro , why you use the AK in the KSA army ? there is an explication or not , to diversify the suppliers , climate of Sahara ...


----------



## al-Hasani

FARSOLDIER said:


> @al-Hasani : Bro , why you use the AK in the KSA army ? there is an explication or not , to diversify the suppliers , climate of Sahara ...



7abibi that's a AKM. Other assault rifles used by the Saudi Arabian armed forces and SANG (Saudi Arabian National Guard) are the M4 carbine, Heckler & Koch G36, Heckler & Koch G3, Steyr AUG, Heckler & Koch HK33 (HK33E variant), M16 etc. That's what I can remember without googling.

There is no Sahara in KSA.


----------



## Ibn Batouta

There is no Sahara in KSA ? really ?  I mean areas in KSA with sand and hot climate , for me it is Sahara Lol 
Thank you for the explanations


----------



## al-Hasani

FARSOLDIER said:


> There is no Sahara in KSA ? really ?  I mean areas in KSA with sand and hot climate , for me it is Sahara Lol
> Thank you for the explanations



LOL You meant it that way. Aha. Yes, there are of course the beautiful An-Nafud, ad-Dahna and Rub' al-Khali deserts. But I don't think that has any influence on the assault rifles used. I mean no matter the area of KSA (mountains, steppe, desert, coast, lowland, fertile lands etc.) the same assault rifles are used.

You are very welcome.


----------



## Ibn Batouta

No because for example the case of the AK family and russian made weapon (AKM ... ) are not too complicated to maintain and it is rustic arms , so it is adapted to the climate as the Saharan climate with sand, heat ... for example for us in Morocco , the russian made weapons are distributed to the troops in the South (Sahara) . However , maybe it has no connection ... 
But what is the standard infantry gun arm in Saoudian army ? 

Thank you akhi , you too in Morocco


----------



## burning_phoneix

FARSOLDIER said:


> But what is the standard infantry gun arm in Saoudian army ?



aL-Hasani missed one: AK-103 

At this point in time, I have no idea what the standard infantry weapon is in Saudi Arabia. In the olden days (Gulf War etc.) It was clearly the venerable H&K G3. But now we have at least half a dozen!

At one point, the new standard issue rifle was gonna be the AuG Steyr but I heard that plan was shelved and it was gonna be the H&K G36C but now I see AK-103s pop up out of nowhere.

I do know that lots of different branches use different weapons....Army, SANG, border guards, Interior Ministry forces...etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Wahhab2701

Arabian Legend said:


>


Don't like the cammo. Desert cammo is cool.


----------



## Kompromat

Wahhab2701 said:


> Don't like the cammo. Desert cammo is cool.



This is not camo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Wahhab2701 said:


> Don't like the cammo. Desert cammo is cool.



Factory paint not a camouflage. The jet is still under flaying test, It has not been received yet. Later will be military camouflaged and delivered. Go back few pages to see the ones RSAF currently operates.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wahhab2701

Arabian Legend said:


> Factory paint not a camouflage. The jet is still under flaying test, It has not been received yet. Later will be military camouflaged and delivered. Go back few pages to see the ones RSAF currently operates.


I see. I thought that the cammo for fly pass during eid festival.....



Aeronaut said:


> This is not camo.


Yeah.....I was wrong bro @Aeronaut .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## burning_phoneix

I don't want to clog up the main forums so I guess I'll ask this question here:

Does anyone know where the Saudi military archive is? Do they allow civilians to look at declassified documents?

I want to find some historical documents for something I'm researching.


----------



## Ibn Batouta

*Morjan 14*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

KSA/Egypt military drill concluded.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Legend

The new F-15SA

















​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kompromat

That is pornography.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Legend

Aeronaut said:


> That is pornography.



Should I pass the tissue box.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

Arabian Legend said:


> Should I pass the tissue box.



We are going to invade you, and take these babies over...and Al-Baik too

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arabian Legend

Aeronaut said:


> We are going to invade you, and take these babies over...and Al-Baik too



@Armstrong has stolen the Al-Baik recipe and now running his own fried chicken chains in Karachi under the name Buttstrong.

@Imran Khan has full access to the babies so you don't need to invade us just come fly them and go.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## al-Hasani

Easy you two.

Those are some amazing birds right there, @Arabian Legend

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## burning_phoneix

Any word on what is going to happen to the F-15Cs?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

Arabian Legend said:


> The new F-15SA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Although not so bad. But still I would like to say that KSA should have joined in the EF-2000 program in 1990s to produce like 300 of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JUBA



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

burning_phoneix said:


> Any word on what is going to happen to the F-15Cs?



I believe that they will remain in service. No buy-back contract appeared on the surface so far.


----------



## al-Hasani

Yzd Khalifa said:


> I believe that they will remain in service. No buy-back contract appeared on the surface so far.



Any news about possible purchases for the navy?

@Yzd Khalifa


----------



## burning_phoneix

Yzd Khalifa said:


> I believe that they will remain in service. No buy-back contract appeared on the surface so far.


Aren't they reaching the end of their service life?

Some of those airframes have been bending Gs since the Early 80s!


----------



## Basel

Does F-15SA is different in specification of Silent Eagle?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

burning_phoneix said:


> Aren't they reaching the end of their service life?
> 
> Some of those airframes have been bending Gs since the Early 80s!



I know someone in the RSAF at Dharan base where the Eagle fleets are. I was told that the Eagles are being used for training purposes, and secondary jets on the front line. 

Back in 2008 or 2009, The RSAF requested replacement of the Eagles engine, and ran a minor change in the avionics.



Basel said:


> Does F-15SA is different in specification of Silent Eagle?



F-15E.info: Strike Eagle reference and resources - F-15E.info - F-15SA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

@Yzd Khalifa but it will not be a Silent Eagle which is low visible from front to radar and had 15 degree tilted tails?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Basel said:


> @Yzd Khalifa but it will not be a Silent Eagle which is low visible from front to radar and had 15 degree tilted tails?


No, in terms of the stealthiness, I believe the Silent Eagle is above the SA. But still, the SA version is semi-stealth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Basel

Yzd Khalifa said:


> No, in terms of the stealthiness, I believe the Silent Eagle is above the SA. But still, the SA version is semi-stealth.



Why KSA don't went for Silent Eagles??  it is also available as upgrade to some older versions of F-15s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Basel said:


> Why KSA don't went for Silent Eagles??  it is also available as upgrade to some older versions of F-15s.



Tbqh, Idk. They only picked their own customization by the dots :/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Tbqh, Idk. They only picked their own customization by the dots :/



It seems that KSA have missed an opportunity to have a super stealthy fighter in the region first, they should have gone for Silent Eagle configuration of stealth it offer, because in future Israel will be fielding 5th gen planes (F-35) and those could have hope to give them though time in air war if ever happened, now KSA have spent billions of Dollars and still they are stuck with 4.5 gen planes and it may not be easy for them to invest more to purchase 5th gen plane as they are very expensive and relations with US are going hot n cold now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Basel said:


> It seems that KSA have missed an opportunity to have a super stealthy fighter in the region first, they should have gone for Silent Eagle configuration of stealth it offer, because in future Israel will be fielding 5th gen planes (F-35) and those could have hope to give them though time in air war if ever happened, now KSA have spent billions of Dollars and still they are stuck with 4.5 gen planes and it may not be easy for them to invest more to purchase 5th gen plane as they are very expensive and relations with US are going hot n cold now.



The Silent Eagle remains as what it is 4.5Gen just like the SA, the only difference is that the SE has stealth features in terms of weaponry systems, while the SA is semi-stealth elsewhere. 

Idk why the Saudis rejected the SE. But we won't remain un-stealthy for too long. The F-35 program still has a massive amount of tech issues and bugs.


----------



## Luftwaffe

Basel said:


> Why KSA don't went for Silent Eagles??  it is also available as upgrade to some older versions of F-15s.


 
Silent eagle project is fading take it as a test subject, the major design will remain the same but nobody is buying so it is going down the history like F-20.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dazzler

Arabian Legend said:


> The new F-15SA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




beautyful bird but change the paintjob man


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Dazzler said:


> beautyful bird but change the paintjob man



Not being made official yet.  

Would like to see something in blue + green ...


----------



## Basel

@Yzd Khalifa: Why KSA went to German 209 if they were not going for U-214s or U-216 then they could have Augosta-90Bs from Pakistan which in future will integrate LACM in its subs which even KSA can get.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Basel said:


> @Yzd Khalifa: Why KSA went to German 209 if they were not going for U-214s or U-216 then they could have Augosta-90Bs from Pakistan which in future will integrate LACM in its subs which even KSA can get.



Good suggestion.

The issue is that neither the Royal Cabinet or the FM or the MoD take the German seriously. We don't really wish to do business with countries which change its decisions every month or so. Ironically, Most of the time it's them who approach us offering their equipments whenever we place a tender or so. 

Thusly, if there is going to be procurement of a submarine force, the French would be the best we could do business with, or maybe the Brits, South Korea, or even Spain.

As for our cooperation with the PN, I think it is worth mentioning that we've been working with our friends on all fronts, that we even maintain a sub on a stand-by in Jeddah sea-port.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Basel

@ Yzd Khalifa what kind of sub? and for what purpose? also will KSA provide its front line fighters if Pakistan go to war with India?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Basel said:


> @ Yzd Khalifa what kind of sub? and for what purpose? also will KSA provide its front line fighters if Pakistan go to war with India?





> what kind of sub? and for what purpose?



Could u elaborate a bit further on this?



> also will KSA provide its front line fighters if Pakistan go to war with India?



I don't think there is going to be another war between India and Pakistan. They both settle the score in 1998.

In the past, KSA did put its Naval equipments and Fighters at Pakistan's disposal, maybe they might come at a time when they need them the most, every country does of course.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Basel

Yzd Khalifa said:


> As for our cooperation with the PN, I think it is worth mentioning that we've been working with our friends on all fronts, that we even maintain a sub on a stand-by in Jeddah sea-port.


 
I was referring to your above post about sub.



Yzd Khalifa said:


> don't think there is going to be another war between India and Pakistan. They both settle the score in 1998.
> In the past, KSA did put its Naval equipments and Fighters at Pakistan's disposal, maybe they might come at a time when they need them the most, every country does of course.



India and Pakistan can go to another war as India is preparing its military to fight a war under threshold of nuclear war tipping point. They are working on CSD doctrine with new name and water may become next reason for war.

Cant see you tube link in Pakistan please post some other link if possible, also please tell us in detail what kind of equipment KSA had allotted or provided to Pakistan in times of war as many Indian think its a myth and KSA will not help Pakistan in war with India.


----------



## Luftwaffe

Basel said:


> Why KSA went to German 209 if they were not going for U-214s or U-216 then they could have Augosta-90Bs from Pakistan which in future will integrate LACM in its subs which even KSA can get.


 
It is not confirmed but there could come 2 possibilities; french submarines or if and if there is possible investment in JF-17s than we could see similar subs that PN is looking for from China but these are all speculations and currently it rests all on KSA if are serious and willing to...we all read news of Pak offered to KSA invest in certain military programs of which 3 are JF-17, submarines and tanks but i think personally it is an offer solely on part of Pakistan we do not know how deep the interest is from the other party.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Well, initially, the Saudis might be looking for procuring attack submarine that could launch a major offense in times of an estcalation, petroling their territorial water, securing their mainland, and lastly they might be looking for a type of sub that the Saudis might be able to deploy special forces in it. 



Basel said:


> I was referring to your above post about sub.
> 
> 
> 
> India and Pakistan can go to another war as India is preparing its military to fight a war under threshold of nuclear war tipping point. They are working on CSD doctrine with new name and water may become next reason for war.
> 
> Cant see you tube link in Pakistan please post some other link if possible, also please tell us in detail what kind of equipment KSA had allotted or provided to Pakistan in times of war as many Indian think its a myth and KSA will not help Pakistan in war with India.





> India and Pakistan can go to another war as India is preparing its military to fight a war under threshold of nuclear war tipping point. They are working on CSD doctrine with new name and water may become next reason for war.



The Cold Start doctrine is a ploy. Neither India nor Pakistan can use such strategy under any circumstances. First you have to take the geographical shape into consideration, preparations on both sides, and the viability of using WMDs. 

I don't think this would prevent a nuclear war in the subcontinent but it can rather lead into a nuclear holocaust. 



> Cant see you tube link in Pakistan please post some other link if possible



It is unfortunate to find out that you couldn't see the video. I don't think that I could find it elsewhere on the web, but it shows in short that a Saudi rescue team came from KSA to help the civilians struck by an earthquake in Pakistan.



> also please tell us in detail what kind of equipment KSA had allotted or provided to Pakistan in times of war as many Indian think its a myth and KSA will not help Pakistan in war with India



This was in 1971 when the RSNF lent some of their ships to the PN. The RSAF too sent out Helis. 

I don't think that another Indo-Pakistani war would tolerable by KSA. It poses as much of a threat as to both countries. 

WikiLeaks Cablegate: Indo-Pak tensions a threat to stability in Saudi Arabia



Luftwaffe said:


> It is not confirmed but there could come 2 possibilities; french submarines or if and if there is possible investment in JF-17s than we could see similar subs that PN is looking for from China but these are all speculations and currently it rests all on KSA if are serious and willing to...we all read news of Pak offered to KSA invest in certain military programs of which 3 are JF-17, submarines and tanks but i think personally it is an offer solely on part of Pakistan we do not know how deep the interest is from the other party.



I'm just as optimistic as anyone else in this. The JF-17 program must go through, by the hooks or the crooks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Any news about possible purchases for the navy?

@Yzd Khalifa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Basel

In news there were something about sub purchase too, which sub it may be?? Augusta 90Bs or any Chinese one?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Basel said:


> In news there were something about sub purchase too, which sub it may be?? Augusta 90Bs or any Chinese one?



I don't really know actually. There have been many rumors.

For years there were strong rumors of KSA being interested in the Pakistani-built French Agosta 90-B submarines but it never materialized.

Then last year came the rumors about the 5 German Type 209 submarines for 12 billion euros that there was supposed interest in but it never materialized either.

Anyway I have been crying about strengthening the navy for months. Members know it here.

@Yzd Khalifa might know more about this.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@al-Hasani


> Then last year came the rumors about the 5 German Type 209 submarines for 12 billion euros that there was supposed interest in but it never materialized either.



The 12 billion euros is the cost of 25 T-209 boats, which was later dismissed by the company as KSA never held any talks with Germany.



al-Hasani said:


> Any news about possible purchases for the navy?
> 
> @Yzd Khalifa



I told you before nothing came so far  ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Yzd Khalifa said:


> @al-Hasani
> 
> 
> The 12 billion euros is the cost of 25 U-209 boats, which was later dismissed by the company as KSA never held any talks with Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> I told you before nothing came so far  ..



That's not what Defense News was reporting at least.

Report: Saudi Arabia Eyes Buying German Submarines | Defense News | defensenews.com

Yes, I know that Germany's ThyssenKrupp denied the media report.

Well, maybe I missed the answer then. It's frustrating me. We need to strengthen our navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

EF Typhoons

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## al-Hasani

Graduates from the King Fahd College in Jubail during a graduation parade:









الله بن أحمد الوقداني








Our Egyptian brothers and neighbors hosting a joint exercise in the Egyptian Red Sea port city Safaga.







Let me repeat myself. We need to strengthen the navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Luftwaffe

@al-Hasani, pointless to go for Type 209 submarines unless they are heavily modified like Dolphin class [isreali modified 209] which costs alot only 3 of them currently costs some $1.8b in such a price heavily modified by today's standards single A-90 submarine should cost $400m costs lesser.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Luftwaffe said:


> @al-Hasani, pointless to go for Type 209 submarines unless they are heavily modified like Dolphin class [isreali modified 209] which costs alot only 3 of them currently costs some $1.8b in such a price heavily modified by today's standards single A-90 submarine should cost $400m costs lesser.



I totally agree mate. That's why those rumors were not correct. Aside from the A-90 submarine then what kind of purchases would you recommend for the RSNF? I would like to hear your opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luftwaffe

al-Hasani said:


> I totally agree mate. That's why those rumor were not correct. Aside from the A-90 submarine then what kind of purchases would you recommend for the RSNF? I would like to hear your opinion.


 
Everybody has their choice/opinion likes/dislikes, I think apart from heavily Joint Venture/Investment into A-90 project with RSNF Chinese option should be looked into the project should very much become a tri party project Chinese Navy/PN/RSNF. The reason Pakistan didn't go for Type 214 was although it is advance enough there were some restrictions i think we couldn't play much with it without Germany's approval unlike israeli that can do anything with german submarines, second it was expensive the rumored Chinese submarines that Pak is interested in and which is under development in China has heavy capabilities and larger displacement which should give us some clues how capable it would be. RSNF investment would boost the program and maybe later on it could be developed in house in KSA which could prove beneficial for the future program. I think diversity is a good thing KSA is in position.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Luftwaffe said:


> Everybody has their choice/opinion likes/dislikes, I think apart from heavily Joint Venture/Investment into A-90 project with RSNF Chinese option should be looked into the project should very much become a tri party project Chinese Navy/PN/RSNF. The reason Pakistan didn't go for Type 214 was although it is advance enough there were some restrictions i think we couldn't play much with it without Germany's approval unlike israeli that can do anything with german submarines, second it was expensive the rumored Chinese submarines that Pak is interested in and which is under development in China has heavy capabilities and larger displacement which should give us some clues how capable it would be. RSNF investment would boost the program and maybe later on it could be developed in house in KSA which could prove beneficial for the future program. I think diversity is a good thing KSA is in position.



@Luftwaffe

I fully agree.

In light of the supposed Saudi Arabian interest in co-production with the Pakistani-Chinese manufactured JF-17 then a joint venture into a A-90 project would be excellent indeed.

Regarding the JF-17 then the F-5's are coming offline while Tornado IDS seem to be getting retired within the next decade or so. In light of that then the JF-17 is a great lightweight fighter akin to F-5 Tiger II. Would be a excellent jet to support the frontline jets etc. Let us not forget the F-15E Strike Eagle fleet.

The ideal is obviously to strengthen the local manufacturing abilities. Many outsiders are totally ignorant about the right steps that KSA have taken in that direction in recent years. Such as the upgrade of the M1A2S battle tank, F-15 fleet modernization, the upgrade of the Awacs etc. More or less entirely done by local Saudi Arabian engineers etc. It is about damn time that such works expands and that we see a closer cooperation between influential Muslim states such as KSA, Pakistan, Indonesia and many others.

But anyway since this is about the navy then the question is whether submarines are a must have right now and many would say that this is not the case but no matter what then the navy is need of strengthening. The coastline of KSA is after all very big.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luftwaffe

al-Hasani said:


> I fully agree.
> 
> But anyway since this is about the navy then the question is whether submarines are a must have right now and many would say that this is not the case but no matter what then the navy is need of strengthening. The coastline of KSA is after all very big.


 
Indeed coastline is big enough and it needs to be protected I don't think any other country would provide nuclear based submarines to KSA other than China without ripping KSA's pocket.8-10 mix submarines over the next 15 years is a reality and shouldn't cost more than $6b peanuts I say for the capabilities it comes with.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

@Luftwaffe

I agree again.











@Arabian Legend @JUBA @Yzd Khalifa @Full Moon @Awadd @Bubblegum Crisis @BLACKEAGLE @burning_phoneix etc.

@Imran Khan something for you as well since you are based in the beautiful Tabuk region.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Desert Iris:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## roskillos

im new here and started reading this thread. 

i love ships and im curious to see more pictures of the Al Sadiq class patrol boat? 

the picture in the thread is not there anymore. 

thanks.


----------



## JUBA

*Royal Saudi Land Forces* Exclusive picture from my car

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Arabian Legend

JUBA said:


> *Royal Saudi Land Forces* Exclusive picture from my car



So.. what are you? Army officer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

JUBA said:


> *Royal Saudi Land Forces* Exclusive picture from my car


Are you Arab I thought you are a Pakistani living in Saudi Arabia ? @JUBA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JUBA

Arabian Legend said:


> So.. what are you? Army officer



I'm not, hopefully in the future though 



Zarvan said:


> Are you Arab I thought you are a Pakistani living in Saudi Arabia ? @JUBA



Yes i'm an Arab, not a Pakistani.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arabian Legend

JUBA said:


> I'm not, hopefully in the future though



Well, I wish you luck homeboy. Now tell me what kind of car was that?



Zarvan said:


> Are you Arab I thought you are a Pakistani living in Saudi Arabia ? @JUBA



He is your brother in faith.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan

Arabian Legend said:


> Well, I wish you luck homeboy. Now tell me what kind of car was that?
> 
> 
> 
> He is your brother in faith.


O that I know for me in fact that matters the most but I really thought JUBA is of Pakistani origin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JUBA

Arabian Legend said:


> Well, I wish you luck homeboy. Now tell me what kind of car was that?



It's an Audi A8L.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frosty

Leopard tank while being tested in Saudi Arabia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

JUBA said:


> It's an Audi A8L.



Awesome, Love that Car. 

الله يعطيك خيرها ويكفيك شرها ياعزيزي



Hadbani said:


> Leopard tank while being tested in Saudi Arabia



We are not getting the Leopard any time soon, the german oppositions are standing against the deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Arabian Legend said:


> Awesome, Love that Car.
> 
> الله يعطيك خيرها ويكفيك شرها ياعزيزي
> 
> 
> 
> We are not getting the Leopard any time soon, the german oppositions are standing against the deal.


Than go for something else by the way do you have inside sources in Saudi Armed Forces man try to get some information that what kind of weapon deal is expected between Pakistan and Saudi Arabia @Mosamania missing you a lot akhi


----------



## Arabian Legend

Zarvan said:


> Than go for something else by the way do you have inside sources in Saudi Armed Forces man try to get some information that what kind of weapon deal is expected between Pakistan and Saudi Arabia @Mosamania missing you a lot akhi



From what I know is that KSA, Pakistan are taking defense cooperation on a heavy scale like R&D and Joint ventures. Of course other things like regional matters have also been discussed as well. Something is cooking but we will not find out now but time will tells.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

JUBA said:


> It's an Audi A8L.



Don't do to much drifting in that lovely car, 7abibi.

Best of luck as well. I hope that you will have the opportunity to one day clean Awamiyah to the last inch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luftwaffe

al-Hasani said:


> Don't do to much drifting in that lovely car, 7abibi.
> 
> Best of luck as well. I hope that you will have the opportunity to one day clean Awamiyah to the last inch.


 
Reminds me of that song something like saudis in audis? anyone remembers lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Arabian Legend said:


> Awesome, Love that Car.
> 
> الله يعطيك خيرها ويكفيك شرها ياعزيزي
> 
> We are not getting the Leopard any time soon, the german oppositions are standing against the deal.



I believe their Federal Gov't approved the sale of 200 and something tanks but not the 800.

If the deal is off then we should make no further deals with them.


----------



## Luftwaffe

Yzd Khalifa said:


> I believe their Federal Gov't approved the sale of 200 and something tanks but not the 800.
> 
> If the deal is off then we should make no further deals with them.


 
I think Saudi Army is again interested in more M1s than german tanks.

An interesting read but I wonder if AK-2 fits here instead of older AMX light tanks..and why not switch from older AMX which are even older and than the older M1s of Saudi land forces...very strange. 

Armored Brigade) currently armed with US equipment like M1 Abrams tanks, M2 Bradleys et. al., and a “French brigade” (4th Armored Brigade) armed with French equipment including AMX-30 tanks, AMX-10P APCs, et. al. Indeed, Saudi equipment throughout its land forces tends to be a mixture of American and French equipment as a rule. This hedges against supplier continuity and creates wider markers for geopolitical favors, at the cost of increased maintenance burdens and potential logistical and interoperability headaches. The Tribune-Libanaise’s 2006 article “The Dynamics of Weapons Procurement in Gulf States” offers outstanding insight and background in this area.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

> I think Saudi Army is again interested in more M1s than german tanks.



Some people did make this speculation, that more M1s would be a viable option. Earlier last year, when the Saudi- modified M1 was revealed to the public in Dubai, the army said that they might not order the leopards and that they would go for the upgraded version of the M1.

The current M1s have been specially modified, upgraded in KSA under the RSF requirements. The first 15 tanks will be built in the US while the rest will be built in KSA.

If the RSF is interested in having more of these then I guess all what they should do is not to negotiate, but rather to place an order.

The Saudi-Abram version was shown in Dubai in 2013:







You may refer to the link below where the news have been covered:
السعودية تطور دبابة القتال الرئيسية M1A2S بالتعاون مع جنرال دايناميك



> An interesting read but I wonder if AK-2 fits here instead of older AMX light tanks..and why not switch from older AMX which are even older and than the older M1s of Saudi land forces...very strange.



According to some Pakistani members here, they said that the AK-2s should meet the RSF requirements without having any further modification, but maybe just a few configurations.

If more Abrams were to be ordered then these Abrams will surely be completed different from the older ones, which means being an old is not an issue here. Just think of it this way, if the Leopard was too old to be procured then no country should have placed orders over the last few years, same goes with the F-16s and the F-15s. In short, being an old should be really no problem as long as they're up to date, technologically.

As for the use of equipments per brigades, it was always dedicated the geographical environment per province. That's why the 4 Brigades used the AMX tanks in the Southern region unlike the mountainous provinces to the North.

P.S.
Nadim Hasbani is a douchebag, he goes along with the ones who pay the most to be hailed and praised by him. At first he used to be in line with the Pan-Arabs of the Levant, which are in some way connected to Hezbollah and Iran, then he went off with the Qatari's and now with the UAE. 




Luftwaffe said:


> I think Saudi Army is again interested in more M1s than german tanks.
> 
> An interesting read but I wonder if AK-2 fits here instead of older AMX light tanks..and why not switch from older AMX which are even older and than the older M1s of Saudi land forces...very strange.
> 
> Armored Brigade) currently armed with US equipment like M1 Abrams tanks, M2 Bradleys et. al., and a “French brigade” (4th Armored Brigade) armed with French equipment including AMX-30 tanks, AMX-10P APCs, et. al. Indeed, Saudi equipment throughout its land forces tends to be a mixture of American and French equipment as a rule. This hedges against supplier continuity and creates wider markers for geopolitical favors, at the cost of increased maintenance burdens and potential logistical and interoperability headaches. The Tribune-Libanaise’s 2006 article “The Dynamics of Weapons Procurement in Gulf States” offers outstanding insight and background in this area.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Luftwaffe

@Yzd Khalifa, my point was the article mentions Saudi Land Forces are operating US and French equipment what are the chances that AMX is replaced as it should be pretty obsolete by 2020 and switched to JV product AK-2[ or any other variant they possible JV come up with]. What do you think. US and Pak/KSA equipment atleast wen it comes to Tanks. To be fair M1 is more than enough and KSA need not go for Altay MBT like product. M1s are all going to get the most technological inputs/upgrades.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Luftwaffe said:


> @Yzd Khalifa, my point was the article mentions Saudi Land Forces are operating US and French equipment what are the chances that AMX is replaced as it should be pretty obsolete by 2020 and switched to JV product AK-2[ or any other variant they possible JV come up with]. What do you think. US and Pak/KSA equipment atleast wen it comes to Tanks. To be fair M1 is more than enough and KSA need not go for Altay MBT like product. M1s are all going to get the most technological inputs/upgrades.



I see what you mean. I was just commenting on the paper as a whole, but I took your points for granted. 

The AMX didn't do a thing to be good during the Gulf War. We deployed them to the city of Khafji wherein the Iraqi Republican Army was trying to advance into our soil. 

I think they're being phased out and that's that. 

The RSF or the SANG ought better look into the AK-2, I think it would be a better option to go for due to multiple reasons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

KSA should look in to developing in a JV with Germany Tanks, APCs, Military and Commercial Trucks and other needed land vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luftwaffe

Nishan_101 said:


> KSA should look in to developing in a JV with Germany Tanks, APCs, Military and Commercial Trucks and other needed land vehicles.


 
Why should KSA look into JV with Germany why not with the closest ally in Asia. germans or even french would ask abnormally huge cash investments compared to investing in Pakistan or join venture with Chinese/Indonesian side as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

Luftwaffe said:


> Why should KSA look into JV with Germany why not with the closest ally in Asia. germans or even french would ask abnormally huge cash investments compared to investing in Pakistan or join venture with Chinese/Indonesian side as well.



Pakistan is quite low tech in technology, all is Chinese... KSA has its own APC and MRAPS...


----------



## Luftwaffe

Nishan_101 said:


> Pakistan is quite low tech in technology, all is Chinese... KSA has its own APC and MRAPS...


 
Pakistan is short of funds many small/medium projects are in stasis...if all is Chinese than how do you assume KSA JV with germany would be a different one it would again be "all german product". See you answered it yourself if KSA has its own APC/MRAPs than why would they need to go to germany for JV. How difficult is it to build a truck inside KSA, did you know our stupid goverment imports buses from other parts of the world while inside out country hinopak develops one of the best buses you give them funds they will deveop for you best of products for both military and civil the first thing is provide them with funds and give them time to come up with prototype....see indian TATA they were nothing today they are a multinational respectable company and for the right reasons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

Luftwaffe said:


> Pakistan is short of funds many small/medium projects are in stasis...if all is Chinese than how do you assume KSA JV with germany would be a different one it would again be "all german product". See you answered it yourself if KSA has its own APC/MRAPs than why would they need to go to germany for JV. How difficult is it to build a truck inside KSA, did you know our stupid goverment imports buses from other parts of the world while inside out country hinopak develops one of the best buses you give them funds they will deveop for you best of products for both military and civil the first thing is provide them with funds and give them time to come up with prototype....see indian TATA they were nothing today they are a multinational respectable company and for the right reasons.



Hino is owned by TATA and PA has trucks of Hino 

But I want KSA to develop their own automotive industry with German help....


----------



## Luftwaffe

Nishan_101 said:


> Hino is owned by TATA and PA has trucks of Hino
> 
> But I want KSA to develop their own automotive industry with German help....


 
as far as i know hino Pakistan is now independent not a dime goes to any other country but lack of interest and help from government means the company will vanish very soon...mr shabaz got buses from turkey and EU but did not bother to invest and get it from Hino Pak.. believe me there are private companies that need a little boost and join funds from government to produce best products only if govt is sincere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

Luftwaffe said:


> as far as i know hino Pakistan is now independent not a dime goes to any other country but lack of interest and help from government means the company will vanish very soon...mr shabaz got buses from turkey and EU but did not bother to invest and get it from Hino Pak.. believe me there are private companies that need a little boost and join funds from government to produce best products only if govt is sincere.



Sir, how do you know that? Also its really time for PA along with Pak Military and local buyers to give a good chance to Master Motors and also brought up some more companies that would be able to make their own vehicles... We have the know how and complete knowledge of it since 3-4 decades....


----------



## Luftwaffe

Nishan_101 said:


> Sir, how do you know that? Also its really time for PA along with Pak Military and local buyers to give a good chance to Master Motors and also brought up some more companies that would be able to make their own vehicles... We have the know how and complete knowledge of it since 3-4 decades....


 
Bhai invite local companies...there should be a conference govt should call upon them to show their inventory products/concepts/prototype and anything else support them...a yearly IDEAS like products display. Pakistan should now atleast start most of military veiches/trucks other similar products at home...look at turkey even serbians...joint venture is another good way forwards but it should always be with closest neighbors/allies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Luftwaffe said:


> Pakistan is short of funds many small/medium projects are in stasis...if all is Chinese than how do you assume KSA JV with germany would be a different one it would again be "all german product". See you answered it yourself if KSA has its own APC/MRAPs than why would they need to go to germany for JV. How difficult is it to build a truck inside KSA, did you know our stupid goverment imports buses from other parts of the world while inside out country hinopak develops one of the best buses you give them funds they will deveop for you best of products for both military and civil the first thing is provide them with funds and give them time to come up with prototype....*see indian TATA they were nothing today they are a multinational respectable company and for the right reasons*.



Not true. Hardly any country - with an average economy - prefers to import the TATA due to its poor quality.


----------



## Sinnerman108

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Not true. Hardly any country - with an average economy - prefers to import the TATA due to its poor quality.



Also not true.

Have you not noticed the ugly white monstrosities on Riyadh roads, Ashok Layland by TaTa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

salman108 said:


> Also not true.
> 
> Have you not noticed the ugly white monstrosities on Riyadh roads, Ashok Layland by TaTa.



Private companies buy them 'cause they're cheap Salman. But other companies go for the best. 

If there is another car company selling its buses at less prices, it won't be TATA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sinnerman108

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Private companies buy them 'cause they're cheap Salman. But other companies go for the best.
> 
> If there is another car company selling its buses at less prices, it won't be TATA.



Point being ... The Indian PM had to take up this issue with the Saudi Government to facilitate this sale. 
Otherwise that sale was not going anywhere due to legal, specification and other issues.

I am a mercedes man; I have been on the SAPTCO busses in Khobar, and drive a car in riyadh.
Nothing can beat Mercedes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@Sinan 

Come here


----------



## -SINAN-

Yzd Khalifa said:


> @Sinan
> 
> Come here



Yeap. 

How can i be of service ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Sinan said:


> Yeap.
> 
> How can i be of service ?



What do you think about the new paint of the F-15s:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Yzd Khalifa said:


> What do you think about the new paint of the F-15s:



Okay, i'll be honest. I didn't liked it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Sinan said:


> Okay, i'll be honest. I didn't liked it.



Me either 

Look how awesome the new Tornado color is:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -SINAN-

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Me either
> 
> Look how awesome the new Tornado color is:



Okay, i'll show you what awesome ought to look like.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

Really a beautiful video.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Where is our flags in these F-15s? 


Arabian Legend said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Where is our flags in these F-15s?



^^These are the new F-15SAs. The flags will be put on later once are ready to be handed to the RSAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Alrighty… 

Thanks babe.  


Arabian Legend said:


> ^^These are the new F-15SAs. The flags will be put on later once are ready to be handed to the RSAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

salman108 said:


> Point being ... The Indian PM had to take up this issue with the Saudi Government to facilitate this sale.
> Otherwise that sale was not going anywhere due to legal, specification and other issues.
> 
> I am a mercedes man; I have been on the SAPTCO busses in Khobar, and drive a car in riyadh.
> *Nothing can beat Mercedes*.



Plenty can.


----------



## Sinnerman108

Informant said:


> Plenty can.



Grow up ..


----------



## Luftwaffe

*General Dynamics Secures $10 Billion Deal With Saudi Arabia*
Company Says Deal to Supply Military and Commercial Vehicles Could Rise to $13 Billion

Saudis Sign $10B Vehicle Deal With GDLS-Canada | Defense News | defensenews.com

@Yzd Khalifa @Aeronaut


----------



## Informant

salman108 said:


> Grow up ..



Owning quite a few benzos, bimmers, lexus, RR gives you quite mature perspective. But then again I cant say for you.


----------



## Frosty



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Today the RSAF arrived to the US to conduct their annual Green Flag exercise, we will bring you more news in pics.

The F-15s have got a completely new color on them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Today the RSAF arrived to the US to conduct their annual Green Flag exercise, we will bring you more news in pics.
> 
> The F-15s have got a completely new color on them.



Arrived already.

The exercise will take place in the beginning of March, twenty days of preparation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Arabian Legend said:


> Arrived already.
> 
> The exercise will take place in the beginning of March, twenty days of preparation.


In two parts, one is in Riyadh, second in Navada.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Today the RSAF arrived to the US to conduct their annual Green Flag exercise, we will bring you more news in pics.
> 
> The F-15s have got a completely new color on them.


Has up gradation of older F-15 started


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Zarvan said:


> Has up gradation of older F-15 started


Yes, for the S. 

The E were modernized a while ago, I believe. 

@Arabian Legend

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Yes, for the S.
> 
> The E were modernized a while ago, I believe.
> 
> @Arabian Legend


and How much time it will take to complete ? and How many are of S category I mean How many S Fighter Jets you have

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Zarvan said:


> and How much time it will take to complete ? and How many are of S category I mean How many S Fighter Jets you have


By 2018, ~156 F-15SA will be fully operational.

We fly 72 Strike Eagles.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

@Aeronaut @Oscar @nuclearpak @Yzd Khalifa @Arabian Legend @al-Hasani @BLACKEAGLE @JUBA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpArK

Two Eurofighter Typhoon of the Royal Saudi Air Force land on the civil airport of Toulouse

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

Zarvan said:


>



What is Assad and his Shabi7ah doing in here @Zarvan 

Can you delete that video please.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Arabian Legend said:


> What is Assad and his Shabi7ah doing in here @Zarvan
> 
> Can you delete that video please.


Funny thing is I can't see some of them myself all of a sudden Youtube opened that is how I got some


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

I always wonder, are we going to procure more AWACS(s) in the coming few years? 


Arabian Legend said:


>


----------



## Arabian Legend

Yzd Khalifa said:


> I always wonder, are we going to procure more AWACS(s) in the coming few years?



We currently operate 6 AWACSs, 5 King Air 350 EW and unknown number of Saab2000(some sources say 1 other sources say 4 we don't really know yet). so I think we're good

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Arabian Legend said:


> We currently operate 6 AWACSs, 5 King Air 350 EW and unknown number of Saab2000(some sources say 1 other sources say 4 we don't really know yet). so I think we're good


No SAAB 2000 is here yet I'm afraid


----------



## Arabian Legend

Yzd Khalifa said:


> No SAAB 2000 is here yet I'm afraid



For some reason the Swedish company is not welling to disclose the Saudi SAAB 2000 deal to public neither the Saudis wants to do that either.

Saab’s Mysterious S-2000 AEW&C Customer? Saudi Arabia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luftwaffe

Arabian Legend said:


> We currently operate 6 AWACSs, 5 King Air 350 EW and unknown number of Saab2000(some sources say 1 other sources say 4 we don't really know yet). so I think we're good


 
But why are Saab 2000 platform not public like other AEW&C and other equipment...There was a news but that deal never went though as RSAF didn't feel the need. Boeing 747 AEW&C is good option.

IF JF-17 deal goes though a good option for couple of ZDK-03 AEW&C like specification would be good.


----------



## Arabian Legend

Luftwaffe said:


> But why are Saab 2000 platform not public like other AEW&C and other equipment...There was a news but that deal never went though as RSAF didn't feel the need. Boeing 747 AEW&C is good option.
> 
> IF JF-17 deal goes though a good option for couple of ZDK-03 AEW&C like specification would be good.



Im sure the deal has went through already. SAAB is a partner with one of our aviation company Al-Mohwarean.

As I said for political reason related to Sweden, the deal has been kept silent.

http://www.mig.sa.com/page.php?id=7

http://www.mig.sa.com/page.php?id=19

http://www.mig.sa.com/jobs.php?id=7&show=113

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Luftwaffe said:


> But why are Saab 2000 platform not public like other AEW&C and other equipment...There was a news but that deal never went though as RSAF didn't feel the need. Boeing 747 AEW&C is good option.
> 
> IF JF-17 deal goes though a good option for couple of ZDK-03 AEW&C like specification would be good.



We are known for the silent-sealing card we play off and on bro  @Arabian Legend's point is valid. 

The Boeing 747 AEW&C is good option indeed. But I hardly think we will ever consider it.


----------



## al-Hasani




----------



## rockstar08

Wow , Saudi's now have some Ki(k A$$ birds , tanks and weaponry . its good to see they are now becoming the most powerful armed forces in islamic World 
@Yzd Khalifa @Arabian Legend @al-Hasani is there any upcoming major deals in airforce, army and Nazy ? like between 2014-2016 !


----------



## Gabriel92

Caesar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gabriel92

The f15 is so beautiful..


























French Mirage 2000 and Saudi F15

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

@Gabriel92

Merci pour la photos.

Let us hope for closer KSA-French ties and more military cooperation on all fields.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Halimi

al-Hasani said:


> @Gabriel92
> 
> Merci pour la photos.
> 
> Let us hope for closer KSA-French ties and more military cooperation on all fields.



That certainly seems to be one way KSA is hedging its military relationships away from dependence on the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Halimi




----------



## Kompromat

When does the delivery for SA start?

@Bubblegum Crisis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Aeronaut said:


> When does the delivery for SA start?
> 
> @Bubblegum Crisis



It began this year buddy. The new coloring of the F-15SA is super awesome! 

BTW, Congrats for getting promoted

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Yzd Khalifa said:


> It began this year buddy. The new coloring of the F-15SA is super awesome!
> 
> BTW, Congrats for getting promoted



Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Aeronaut said:


> Thank you.


Sure. Three upgraded F-15SA arrived this year, and the new ones will be delivered by the mid of this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Yzd Khalifa said:


> It began this year buddy. The new coloring of the F-15SA is super awesome!
> 
> BTW, Congrats for getting promoted



Can't wait.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

al-Hasani said:


> Can't wait.



Yep. These ~150 F-15SA will enhance our hyper self-defensive measures we kept taking over the years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

Arabian Legend said:


>


What are these Hawk or something else ?


----------



## Arabian Legend

Zarvan said:


> What are these Hawk or something else ?



Patriot.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Arabian Legend said:


> Patriot.



Soon the Peace shield will be fully upgraded 

Saudi Arabia - Peace Shield

@Aeronaut

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Soon the Peace shield will be fully upgraded
> 
> Saudi Arabia - Peace Shield
> 
> @Aeronaut



It already has been, just waiting for the THAAD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frosty



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

By the way I was watching a Drama Castle English drama season 5 in which a man is killed and when they investigate he is known to be former Saudi Intelligence guy so all of a sudden a question came to my mind How many intelligence agencies are their in Saudi Arabia and what are their roles 
@Yzd Khalifa @Arabian Legend @al-Hasani @JUBA


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Zarvan said:


> By the way I was watching a Drama Castle English drama season 5 in which a man is killed and when they investigate he is known to be former Saudi Intelligence guy so all of a sudden a question came to my mind How many intelligence agencies are their in Saudi Arabia and what are their roles
> @Yzd Khalifa @Arabian Legend @al-Hasani @JUBA



These are our Intel bodies, presidencies:

The GIP. A separate presidency on its own.

The Mabahith - also known as the GID - belong to the MoI.

Aerial Intl. Belongs to MoD

Aerial defense Intl. Belongs to the MoD.

Naval Intk. Belongs to the MoD.

Land Intl. Belongs to the MoD.

National Guard Intl. Belongs SANG ministry.

Just like all countries, these Intl(s) work to protect, secure, watch over KSA, and its people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Yzd Khalifa said:


> These are our Intel bodies, presidencies:
> 
> The GIP.
> The Mabahith - also known as the GID -
> Aerial Intl.
> Naval Intk.
> Land Intl.
> National Guard Intl.
> 
> Just like all countries, these Intl(s) work to protect, secure, watch over KSA, and its people.


And you also work in some sort of Intelligence am I right


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Zarvan said:


> And you also work in some sort of Intelligence am I right



I never said such thing to you. How did you come up with such notion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Legend

@Yzd Khalifa 

"Another big product has been the airborne radar Erieye, which sits on the roof of a small passenger plane. That's been sold to Pakistan, Saudi Arabia, and Thailand,"

Sweden's best-selling defence products - The Local

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Arabian Legend said:


> @Yzd Khalifa
> 
> "Another big product has been the airborne radar Erieye, which sits on the roof of a small passenger plane. That's been sold to Pakistan, Saudi Arabia, and Thailand,"
> 
> Sweden's best-selling defence products - The Local




Yeah, we operate that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Yeah, we operate that


You operate USA given awacs which need some serious up gradation



Yzd Khalifa said:


> I never said such thing to you. How did you come up with such notion.


Many just few days ago you in this very forum wrote where you work is like NSA of USA I mean similar to NSA and that is an intelligence organisation so watch your mouth if you want to keep it secret Sir


----------



## Arabian Legend

Zarvan said:


> You operate USA given awacs which need some serious up gradation



Not the USA AWACS but the SAAB2000.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Arabian Legend said:


> Not the USA AWACS but the SAAB2000.


When you bought SAAB 2000

Royal Saudi Air Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
You are using E 3 sentry not SAAB 2000


----------



## Arabian Legend

Zarvan said:


> When you bought SAAB 2000



Long ago but the deal has not be disclose to public.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Arabian Legend said:


> Long ago but the deal has not be disclose to public.


Well this kind of deal can't be hidden secondly if so secret than how do you know it and third if long ago signed why you don't even have a single one in your service


----------



## Arabian Legend

Zarvan said:


> When you bought SAAB 2000
> 
> Royal Saudi Air Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> You are using E 3 sentry not SAAB 2000



Yes and we operate the SAAB2000 as well. Go back two pages and read what I wrote about the SAAB2000.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Arabian Legend said:


> Yes and we operate the SAAB2000 as well. Go back two pages and read what I wrote about the SAAB2000.


Okay I have read that now why so secret is this deal and what is other Awacs which you mentioned you are operating I mean other than SAAB 2000 and E 3


----------



## Arabian Legend

Zarvan said:


> Okay I have read that now why so secret is this deal and what is other Awacs which you mentioned you are operating I mean other than SAAB 2000 and E 3



Sweden oppositions were trying to block the deal, that is why the Sweden government and the SAAB2000 company don't want to reveal any info about it.

We operate the EW King Air 350.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Arabian Legend said:


> Sweden oppositions were trying to block the deal, that is why the Sweden government and the SAAB2000 company don't want to reveal any info about it.
> 
> We operate the EW King Air 350.


So please tell me now what is approximately size of Saudi Army I mean Royal Saudi Army not Air Force and not Navy only of Army


----------



## Arabian Legend

Zarvan said:


> So please tell me now what is approximately size of Saudi Army I mean Royal Saudi Army not Air Force and not Navy only of Army



Around 350k personnel if not more full equipped with the state of the art weapons. 250k National guards fully loaded. So that will bring the total number to around 550k. The numbers are not confirmed though but definitely around that. They are confidential and can't be reveled.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Arabian Legend said:


> Around 350k personnel if not more full equipped with the state of the art weapons. 250k National guards fully loaded. So that will bring the total number to around 550k. The numbers are not confirmed though but definitely around that. They are confidential and can't be reveled.


You mean 350000 and 250000 than please update wikkipedia because I thought you don't even have 150000 Army and SANG is only of 100000 Guys that is good number and what is your Special Forces called and what are their numbers I am impressed by the numbers hope you are not wrong
@Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa @JUBA @al-Hasani @Bubblegum Crisis


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

We did upgrade the AWACS sir. 


Zarvan said:


> You operate USA given awacs which need some serious up gradation
> 
> 
> Many just few days ago you in this very forum wrote where you work is like NSA of USA I mean similar to NSA and that is an intelligence organisation so watch your mouth if you want to keep it secret Sir



The NSA isn't exactly an Intl agency bro  ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Yzd Khalifa said:


> We did upgrade the AWACS sir.
> 
> 
> The NSA isn't exactly an Intl agency bro  ...


By the way do yo agree with the number which @Arabian Legend told me of your Army and Navy and Air Force


----------



## Gabriel92

What is this vehicle ?






-------------------------------------
Any pics of the M1A2?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

This is the Saudi-built Masmak vehicle.


Gabriel92 said:


> What is this vehicle ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------
> Any pics of the M1A2?



Here is the Saudi-modified Abrams: 








Zarvan said:


> By the way do yo agree with the number which @Arabian Legend told me of your Army and Navy and Air Force



Pretty much yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

Gabriel92 said:


> What is this vehicle ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------




*See here…*


*Saudi Al-Masmak Achieves the Highest Protection Level Recorded for MRAP

New pictures of Al-Masmak MRAP surfaces

Al-MASMAK Mk.2 Revealed in AAD 2012

Al-MASMAK Mk.2 Revealed in AAD 2012 | Page 2

Al-MASMAK Mk.2 Revealed in AAD 2012 | Page 3

Al-MASMAK Mk.2 Revealed in AAD 2012 | Page 4*


...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

@ Gabriel92

(Your answer - for your question - on the purchase impossible ‘German Leopard Tank 2A 7+’ with Dutch parliament.)


Oooh yes ! Very, very, very, very probably. It will never happen.

But strictly no importance. Come with me ! 


















...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*Continue 1 :*







*See old links...*

*Leopard 2A7+ for Saudi Arabia | Page 2

Leopard 2A7+ for Saudi Arabia | Page 3*


*Note :* Aselsan claims that ‘Leopard 2NG (Next Generation)’ is advanced than ‘Leopard 2A6’. (Thanks you for this information _*@ cabatli_53*_)


*Leopard 2A7+ for Saudi Arabia | Page 3

Leopard 2A7+ for Saudi Arabia | Page 3*







*Saudi Arabia wants to buy 600-800 Leopard tanks from Germany | Page 23

Defense cooperation agreement between Turkey and Saudi Arabia | Page 4

Defense cooperation agreement between Turkey and Saudi Arabia

Leopard 2A7+ for Saudi Arabia | Page 4*


...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

@Bubblegum Crisis The last Saudi Arabia-Turkey join venture have failed miserably, I don't think we should repeat the same mistake again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Arabian Legend said:


> @Bubblegum Crisis The last Saudi Arabia-Turkey join venture have failed miserably, I don't think we should repeat the same mistake again.



The Germans still haven't made up their minds yet.


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

Arabian Legend said:


> @Bubblegum Crisis The last Saudi Arabia-Turkey join venture have failed miserably, I don't think we should repeat the same mistake again.




And well we must try again, again, again and again... For have a military independence - Muslim brothers - outside the West.

We have no choice, we duty succeed.



Yzd Khalifa said:


> The Germans still haven't made up their minds yet.




Dream On ! Eternally…


...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Bubblegum Crisis said:


> And well we must try again, again, again and again... For have a military independence - Muslim brothers - outside the West.
> 
> We have no choice, we duty succeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dream On ! Eternally…
> 
> 
> ...



It isn't about us who will lose. It is them. 

Customers are kings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

Yzd Khalifa said:


> It isn't about us who will lose. It is them.
> 
> Customers are kings.




You say really anything. 

We lose all - Muslim brothers - .


----------



## al-Hasani

Bubblegum Crisis said:


> You say really anything.
> 
> We lose all - Muslim brothers - .



@Arabian Legend is right.
We should stick to the Arab countries of which 95% have great relations with us, South East Asia (Indonesia, Malaysia) that we have ancestral, cultural, religious etc. ties with and who are Muslim powers and Pakistan.

That's more than enough when it comes to the Muslim world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Bubblegum Crisis said:


> You say really anything.
> 
> We lose all - Muslim brothers - .



Was talking about the Germans


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

al-Hasani said:


> @Arabian Legend is right.
> 
> We should stick to the Arab countries of which 95% have great relations with us, South East Asia (Indonesia, Malaysia) that we have ancestral, cultural, religious etc. ties with and who are Muslim powers and Pakistan.
> 
> That's more than enough when it comes to the Muslim world.




lol lol lol ^ ^

Turkey has the largest military technological advance - R&D and production in all areas - of all Muslim countries in the world and very very very far away.

That is the one and only ‘reality’.

...


----------



## Hakan

Arabian Legend said:


> @Bubblegum Crisis The last Saudi Arabia-Turkey join venture have failed miserably, I don't think we should repeat the same mistake again.



@Bubblegum Crisis 
What failed? I have not heard anything about this.


----------



## al-Hasani

@Bubblegum Crisis

The Arab world, Malaysia, Indonesia and Pakistan is more than enough from the Muslim world.

Outside of it we have the most powerful nations in USA, France, UK, China etc. They all have superior technology by far compared to any Muslim country. We don't need more. We should only buy the best equipment and try to produce it locally on the long run.



Yzd Khalifa said:


> Was talking about the Germans



We got the French anyway or the Brits






@Gabriel92

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

al-Hasani said:


> @Bubblegum Crisis
> ...
> 
> Outside of it we have the most powerful nations in USA, France, UK, China etc. They all have superior technology by far compared to any Muslim country. We don't need more. We should only buy the best equipment...






Ego oversized. No surprise ! As usual...

Oh, it's true. Only buy ! Buy ! Buy ! Buy ! And buy !(From 600 years now) 

It's perfectly it.

...


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

al-Hasani said:


> @Arabian Legend is right.
> We should stick to the Arab countries of which 95% have great relations with us, South East Asia (Indonesia, Malaysia) that we have ancestral, cultural, religious etc. ties with and who are Muslim powers and Pakistan.
> 
> That's more than enough when it comes to the Muslim world.



do you know what happened to the guys who wanted an islamic unity thingy?








although i dnt like bhutto he destroyed the country..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Bubblegum Crisis said:


> Ego oversized. No surprise ! As usual...
> 
> Oh, it's true. Only buy ! Buy ! Buy ! Buy ! And buy !(From 600 years now)
> 
> It's perfectly it.
> 
> ...



What? That's the reality and everybody knows about it.

As long as we have not become fully self-sufficient in the military sector, which is a long and very difficult process, we should stick to buying the best equipment like we always have done. Why sink lower? No need for that.

You somehow missed my remaining part of the sentence.

"and try to produce it locally on the long run."



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> do you know what happened to the guys who wanted an islamic unity thingy?
> 
> View attachment 18906
> 
> 
> 
> although i dnt like bhutto he destroyed the country..



Yeah, all toppled or assassinated. Kind of sad.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

al-Hasani said:


> What? That's the reality and everybody knows about it.
> 
> As long as we have not become fully self-sufficient in the military sector, which is a long and very difficult process, we should stick to buying the best equipment like we always have done. Why sink lower? No need for that.
> 
> You somehow missed my remaining part of the sentence.
> 
> "and try to produce it locally on the long run."
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, all toppled or assassinated. Kind of sad.



Arafat,Bhutto,Qaddafi,Faisal etc all murdered..


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Bubblegum Crisis said:


> Ego oversized. No surprise ! As usual...
> 
> Oh, it's true. Only buy ! Buy ! Buy ! Buy ! And buy !(From 600 years now)
> 
> It's perfectly it.
> 
> ...




He's beefing with the Turks not all Muslims

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Yzd Khalifa said:


> He's beefing with the Turks not all Muslims



Nothing to do with Turks or Muslims. Just stating facts.

We are not Ethiopia but KSA. We can buy the best and most expensive weapons. The best ones are not found in our region but in the West. Thus we should continue buying the best of the best until we become fully self-sufficient which is not going to happen in the foreseeable future.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Arafat,Bhutto,Qaddafi,Faisal etc all murdered..



Yeah. Kind of scary to think about.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Arabian Legend said:


> @Yzd Khalifa
> 
> "Another big product has been the airborne radar Erieye, which sits on the roof of a small passenger plane. That's been sold to Pakistan, Saudi Arabia, and Thailand,"
> 
> Sweden's best-selling defence products - The Local



no,confirmation... SAAB sold 4 platforms.... 3 AWACS (Pak) and 1 regular plane...the confusion is about the aircraft..


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

al-Hasani said:


> What? That's the reality and everybody knows about it.
> 
> As long as we have not become fully self-sufficient in the military sector, which is a long and very difficult process, we should stick to buying the best equipment like we always have done. *Why sink lower? No need for that.*
> 
> You somehow missed my remaining part of the sentence.
> 
> *"and try to produce it locally on the long run."*




All military equipment produced by Turkey is NATO level (2014).

And you, you ‘try’ to produce it locally. You try - this is exactly the word - only, again, again, again and again in the wind.

While others will yet further has thousands of kilometers lights. Ego oversized.


...


----------



## al-Hasani

Yet nothing that is produced "locally" is comparable to the technology used by the nations I have mentioned and who are our biggest military partners. The government does thankfully not agree with your opinion on this matter and long may it continue. Nor can we trust any non-Arab countries of the ME.

Our Muslim allies should be the Arab world, Indonesia (biggest Muslim economy and one of the best Muslim armies), Malaysia and Pakistan. That's more than enough.

Let's stick to the topic.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

al-Hasani said:


> Nothing to do with Turks or Muslims. Just stating facts.
> 
> We are not Ethiopia but KSA. We can buy the best and most expensive weapons. The best ones are not found in our region but in the West. Thus we should continue buying the best of the best until *we become fully self-sufficient which is not going to happen in the foreseeable future.*
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Kind of scary to think about.



Unless you start a prject or something... which frankly you guys are not big fans off... probably coz you can buy stuff? why not jump into joint ventures with friendly countries like Turkey,Pakistan or even the koreans (most of Turkish stuff is of korean origin..or JVs) ? 

Would not only provide you a experience but a mature industrial base aswell etc.


----------



## al-Hasani

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Unless you start a prject or something... which frankly you guys are not big fans off... probably coz you can buy stuff? why not jump into joint ventures with friendly countries like Turkey,Pakistan or even the koreans (most of Turkish stuff is of korean origin..or JVs) ?
> 
> Would not only provide you a experience but a mature industrial base aswell etc.



Well, that's a option. The recent developments point toward that direction. At least when it comes to Pakistan and Indonesia.

But quite frankly I would prefer such ventures with USA, Germany, UK, France, CHINA etc. but that's not realistic right now. If ever.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

al-Hasani said:


> Yet nothing that is produced "locally" is comparable to the technology used by the nations I have mentioned and who are our biggest military partners. The government does thankfully not agree with your opinion on this matter and long may it continue. Nor can we trust any non-Arab countries of the ME.
> 
> Our Muslim allies should be the Arab world, Indonesia (biggest Muslim economy and one of the best Muslim armies), Malaysia and Pakistan. That's more than enough.
> 
> Let's stick to the topic.



Turkey produces some nice stuff.. indonesia? malaysia.. yeah unless you want those modified FNCs or light ambhibious APCs? they best thing they produce = CASA aircrafts...


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

al-Hasani said:


> *Yet nothing that is produced "locally" is comparable to the technology used by the nations I have mentioned and who are our biggest military partners. The government does thankfully not agree with your opinion on this matter and long may it continue.* Nor can we trust any non-Arab countries of the ME.
> 
> ...




Oh really !

ANKA ve CİRİT ihraç ediliyor!


...


----------



## al-Hasani

I mean in terms of technology they are head and shoulders above everyone else. All the Muslim countries that are relatively self-sufficient and (Japan and Korea) base their technology on those countries technologies.

If we were a NATO member that discussion might have been different.

I am only talking about joint ventures from a purely technological perspective.



Bubblegum Crisis said:


> Oh really !
> 
> ANKA ve CİRİT ihraç ediliyor!
> 
> 
> ...



I don't speak Turkish. Are you a Turk? We import nearly nothing from them for a reason.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

al-Hasani said:


> Well, that's a option. The recent developments point toward that direction. At least when it comes to Pakistan and Indonesia.
> 
> But quite frankly I would prefer such ventures with USA, Germany, UK, France, CHINA etc. but that's not realistic right now. If ever.



thts balloony anyways.. just casual MOUs bs.. i doubt anything solid would come out of those "agreements"... As for myself... i want Pak to work with the Turks..(their corvette program,Gunship) and chinese for bigger naval n aviation projects... dont trust the US or west when it comes with offensive weapons etc...


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

al-Hasani said:


> ...
> 
> I don't speak Turkish. Are you a Turk? We import nearly nothing more them for a reason.




Translate... No ?

I help you.

*Link :* Google Translate


...


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bubblegum Crisis said:


> Oh really !
> 
> ANKA ve CİRİT ihraç ediliyor!
> 
> 
> ...




Do you know parts for ANKA were also developed by Pak?


----------



## al-Hasani

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> thts balloony anyways.. just casual MOUs bs.. i doubt anything solid would come out of those "agreements"... As for myself... i want Pak to work with the Turks..(their corvette program,Gunship) and chinese for bigger naval n aviation projects... dont trust the US or west when it comes with offensive weapons etc...



Let's see and hope for the best.

Yes, the Chinese are among my favorites as well. KSA and the GCC as a whole biggest trading partner is China. Might expand that into a closer military cooperation and some ventures of note. 

Well, the US, Germany, France and UK are still in the elite of the elite. But being a non-NATO member such close cooperation is not realistic.


----------



## Zarvan

Yzd Khalifa said:


> This is the Saudi-built Masmak vehicle.
> 
> 
> Here is the Saudi-modified Abrams:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much yes.





Gabriel92 said:


> What is this vehicle ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------
> Any pics of the M1A2?


@Yzd Khalifa How are you able to build this Anti mine thing because only few countries are able to build it and and is it completely build in Saudi Arabia and by the way please correct Wikipedia because according to you guys only Royal Saudi Army has around 350000 active troops but wikki shows you only have 150000 active troops so change that too and its an impressive thing and has been tests successful @al-Hasani @Arabian Legend


----------



## Indos

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Turkey produces some nice stuff.. indonesia? malaysia.. yeah unless you want those modified FNCs or light ambhibious APCs? they best thing they produce = CASA aircrafts...



CASA/PT Dirgantara made aircraft= joint production....used by USA also. Let's see 2017....and you will know what product that we can produce... inshaALLAH.....many good things is underdevelopment now...... 





C=Casa, N=Nurtanio (previous PT DI name)
CN 235

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Indos said:


> CASA/PT Dirgantara made aircraft= joint production....used by USA also. Let's see 2017....and you will know what product that we can produce... inshaALLAH.....many good things is underdevelopment now......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C=Casa, N=Nurtanio (previous PT DI name)
> CN 235



Yeah even Pak uses those ... i think 4 of them..

@Indos here is a Pak CASA-235 .. dont know if they bought them from Indonesia or Spain.. (but who cares its yours aswell):

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yeah even Pak uses those ... i think 4 of them..
> 
> @Indos here is a Pak CASA-235 .. dont know if they bought them from Indonesia or Spain.. (but who cares its yours aswell):
> 
> View attachment 18952



You bought that plane from us....Asia market for Indonesia (South Korea/Malaysia/UEA/Pakistan etc), Airbus for America and Europe 

This is the new one..CN 235 MPA winglet version....(equipped by torpedo and missile)....2 has been delivered to our army

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

Typhoon and tornado low level flying.











@Gabriel92

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gabriel92

Saudi Typhoons in Toulouse..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Any pictures with the French Air Force? 



Gabriel92 said:


> Saudi Typhoons in Toulouse..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Any pictures with the French Air Force?



No

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Gabriel92 said:


> No


It is all right. Maybe later we could get some.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Gabriel92 said:


> Saudi Typhoons in Toulouse..





Send some Airbus A380's to our airlines. We need them since our neighbors have them or will get them!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

Rafale for KSA ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

We signed three MoU with France about the procurement of Rafale in 2005, 2007, and 2010. 

Personally I DO support this project for the RSNF " Navy " for multiple reasons such as political, militarily, economic, and defense ones.  


Gabriel92 said:


> Rafale for KSA ?



By the way, did you know that France is no longer pursuing the development of 5th generation jet? Instead, they're moving forward to the 6th generation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

@Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa @JUBA

Is there any chance of the Americans revoking their decision of not selling U.S. predator and Reaper missile-firing unmanned aircraft?

What is the situation of the Seeker 400? Was the payload 100-150 kg?

It seems that the news went quit. Of course that could be positive news. After all there are also the rumors of a supposed secret CIA drone base in KSA intended for the AQAP.

I am asking mostly due to the possible Houthi threat "reemerging" and also the situation of the UAV technology in KSA. UCAV as well.

How about cooperating with Pakistan on this field? They have their Burraq and they could help with local production on the long run.


----------



## Arabian Legend

al-Hasani said:


> @Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa @JUBA
> 
> Is there any chance of the Americans revoking their decision of not selling U.S. predator and Reaper missile-firing unmanned aircraft?
> 
> What is the situation of the Seeker 400? Was the payload 100-150 kg?
> 
> It seems that the news went quit. Of course that could be positive news. After all there are also the rumors of a supposed secret CIA drone base in KSA intended for the AQAP.
> 
> I am asking mostly due to the possible Houthi threat "reemerging" and also the situation of the UAV technology in KSA. UCAV as well.
> 
> How about cooperating with Pakistan on this field? They have their Burraq and they could help with local production on the long run.



Saudi Arabia has sealed the border with Yemen and mobilized fully loaded troops into that area along with the RSAF monitors every moving object. And yes we operate a good numbers of surveillance and other armed UAV. Everything is kept in check so no worries.

The US has no bases inside KSA territory that rumors are basically baseless. That area said to be an american drone base is actually Um-Alma7 military airport and is belong to the SANG and also Aramco has access to it. 













































Here is the coordination of the Airport.

Bing

Google

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

The Predator UAVs deal will be signed during Obama's visit to KSA, or maybe a bit later.

Talks have already been held with Boeing and General Dynamics on that to fit in General


al-Hasani said:


> @Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa @JUBA
> 
> Is there any chance of the Americans revoking their decision of not selling U.S. predator and Reaper missile-firing unmanned aircraft?
> 
> What is the situation of the Seeker 400? Was the payload 100-150 kg?
> 
> It seems that the news went quit. Of course that could be positive news. After all there are also the rumors of a supposed secret CIA drone base in KSA intended for the AQAP.
> 
> I am asking mostly due to the possible Houthi threat "reemerging" and also the situation of the UAV technology in KSA. UCAV as well.
> 
> How about cooperating with Pakistan on this field? They have their Burraq and they could help with local production on the long run.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Yzd Khalifa said:


> The Predator UAVs deal will be signed during Obama's visit to KSA, or maybe a bit later.
> 
> Talks have already been held with Boeing and General Dynamics on that to fit in General


Sir then number @Arabian Legend told me of 350000 Saudi Troops are reserve included in this number or not


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Informant

@Arabian Legend @al-Hasani @Yzd Khalifa 

Dont you think Iranian F-14 Tomcats are better than F-15s and Typhoons? 

Serious question

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@Arabian Legend

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

al-Hasani said:


> @Arabian Legend



Monsters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Legend

​

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zarvan

Arabian Legend said:


> ​


Now you guys are posting really good pictures and by the way 350000 Army are you including Reserves too in this or they are active troops


----------



## Arabian Legend

Zarvan said:


> Now you guys are posting really good pictures and by the way 350000 Army are you including Reserves too in this or they are active troops



May Allah be pleased with you brother. The 35k aren't reserve but active and that doesn't include that 250k NG. The whole of our population is the reserve one. Btw do you have an email?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Arabian Legend said:


> May Allah be pleased with you brother. The 35k aren't reserve but active and that doesn't include that 250k NG. The whole of our population is the reserve one. Btw do you have an email?


No but I am on facebook and twitter if you don't have any account their make one and than add me these are my accounts brohter
Zarvan Bin Sajid | Facebook facebook
Zarvan Ali (Zarvan3) on Twitter twitter



Arabian Legend said:


> ​


What are these guys called and what are their numbers ? I mean in whole 350000 how much are these guys and are you planning to give at least some sort of training to which these guys have to other soldiers
@Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa @al-Hasani you guys are also on facebook and twitter I think so add and follow me on facebook and twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Nice muscles

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

Arabian Legend said:


> ​





Now thats some Serious gear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

Aeronaut said:


> Now thats some Serious gear.



If it were given to me, i could arrange equally similar equipment that looks dashing. At a price point similae to the cost of gear for an SSG personnel ( 20% plus). A little expensive but worth the men in maroon.

Alas i was shot down and never bothered to ask again, screw those sold out gernails ( in this case it was a Col.).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PWFI

Ya-Habiba your equipement is very Jadeeda ! Ma cha ALLAH.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

France is our ally, we can run drills all day long  



Gabriel92 said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Gabriel92 said:


>


Nice Picture but in first picture the Saudi on 4th position is looking scared and confused @Yzd Khalifa


----------



## Gabriel92

Salman Ben Sultan on a french freem. (25/03/14)


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Gabriel92 said:


> Salman Ben Sultan on a french freem. (25/03/14)



None of these links work  ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

@Yzd Khalifa and here ?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Gabriel92 said:


> @Yzd Khalifa and here ?



That's the Deputy Defense Minister : D ..


----------



## Kompromat

Anti Thermal Camouflage
The rifle is most likely RPA- Rangemaster .50cal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nishan_101

Is there any plans that KSA will be joining in any helicopter programs and also 6th Generation fighters....?


----------



## Arabian Legend

Nishan_101 said:


> Is there any plans that KSA will be joining in any helicopter programs and also 6th Generation fighters....?



Saudi Arabia has its own helicopter program. Our military industry is currently working on it. Once the work is done it will be available in the military market. Next generation fighters will be KSA-PAK JV.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nishan_101

Arabian Legend said:


> Saudi Arabia has its own helicopter program. Our military industry is currently working on it. Once the work is done it will be available in the military market. Next generation fighters will be KSA-PAK JV.



MASHA ALLAH. So there will be 5 types of Transport helicopters and 1 Attack one like Apache.

Also "*Next generation fighters will be KSA-PAK JV*"???


----------



## Kompromat

Nishan_101 said:


> MASHA ALLAH. So there will be 5 types of Transport helicopters and 1 Attack one like Apache.
> 
> Also "*Next generation fighters will be KSA-PAK JV*"???



Son you are smoking bong!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

Aeronaut said:


> Son you are smoking bong!


Well that was a polite way of putting it!


----------



## al-Hasani

From the inauguration of the Mohammed bin Naif Academy for Diplomatic Security that the Minister of Interior patronized last week.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Arabian Legend said:


> Saudi Arabia has its own helicopter program. Our military industry is currently working on it. Once the work is done it will be available in the military market. Next generation fighters will be KSA-PAK JV.



Saudis or European developing this helicopter program? ....lol


----------



## Arabian Legend

Hazzy997 said:


> Saudis or European developing this helicopter program? ....lol



I only response to sane people. Once you reach that stage we may talk.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Arabian Legend said:


> I only response to sane people. Once you reach that stage we may talk.



Is Saudi Arabia planning to become a regional power or are they just toying around?


----------



## Nishan_101

Still KSA needs to have a regular Army of 700,000 men along with 110,000 men in SSG. They use the regular army men to guard borders on timely basis 24/7.


----------



## Arabian Legend

Nishan_101 said:


> Still KSA needs to have a regular Army of 700,000 men along with 110,000 men in SSG. They use the regular army men to guard borders on timely basis 24/7.



The modernization program is underwork. As for the borders, the National guards are the one monitoring them. The NG is a branch of the ministry of interior not the Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

Arabian Legend said:


> The modernization program is underwork. As for the borders, the National guards are the one monitoring them. The NG is a branch of the ministry of interior not the Army.


They must be integrated with the Army.


----------



## Arabian Legend

Nishan_101 said:


> They must be integrated with the Army.



I don't think they should. KSA military establishment goes like this. 


Army = Away from home missions.

National Guards = Homeland security. 

Ministry of interior = Internal security and border guarding.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Arabian Legend said:


> The modernization program is underwork. As for the borders, the National guards are the one monitoring them. The NG is a branch of the ministry of interior not the Army.


Saudi Arabia should increase its forces after every ten years and if they really have 350000 active army guys that is really good and separate 250000 sang but they need to go for better training and equip sang with tanks and SP artillery and attack helicopters


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Zarvan said:


> Saudi Arabia should increase its forces after every ten years and if they really have 350000 active army guys that is really good and separate 250000 sang but they need to go for better training and equip sang with tanks and SP artillery and attack helicopters



Quality should always stand before quantity.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Quality should always stand before quantity.



Wrong - Quantity is needed to overwhelm the enemy. History of warfare is replete with reasonably armed large armies crushing high tech armies with low numbers.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Aeronaut said:


> Wrong - Quantity is needed to overwhelm the enemy. History of warfare is replete with reasonably armed large armies crushing high tech armies with low numbers.



Historically speaking, yes. The Korean wars legacy still resonates you this day. 

At the same time the technological advancement of the day has never been more powerful than what it used to be in the past. 

A mass army is always good, but a couple of B-2 bombers, and a bunch of F-22s can turn North into ashes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Aeronaut said:


> Wrong - Quantity is needed to overwhelm the enemy. History of warfare is replete with reasonably armed large armies crushing high tech armies with low numbers.



We have 30 million + and by 2030 nearly 50 million people ready to die for the Land of the Two Holy Mosques if necessary. I would not be worried about the quantity. Arabs are historically one of the best skilled fighters as history has clearly shown again and again. Especially when united.

The size of the army is sufficient enough compared to the military doctrine that the country employs which is an defensive doctrine.

Quality is more important for us. But of course the quantity should be necessary for the military doctrine used. If we used an aggressive military doctrine our current numbers would not have been sufficient enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nishan_101

Arabian Legend said:


> I don't think they should. KSA military establishment goes like this.
> 
> 
> Army = Away from home missions.
> 
> National Guards = Homeland security.
> 
> Ministry of interior = Internal security and border guarding.


But they should this will keep the Army is shape as well and well active on borders as Border Security Force and will give soldiers time to guard borders and even to fight in war too...

Also I am asking a possibility if US buys off all of 15000++ Humvees from KSA (as they have their own vehicle program) to give to PA and also Humvees from Jordan, Oman, Yemen, UAE, Qatar, Bahrain and Kuwait to be given to Afghans(as they can buy new ones from UAE, KSA and Jordan which are making their own now).

So it will be better for PA and Afghans...


----------



## Zarvan

Aeronaut said:


> Wrong - Quantity is needed to overwhelm the enemy. History of warfare is replete with reasonably armed large armies crushing high tech armies with low numbers.


For example if we go one one on one with let say Germany as for their Army against our Army its piece of cake although they are equipped with world best tank but they are around 70000 and we around 700000 so no match number game is too big @Yzd Khalifa 350000 this is the number of Army which you told me I mean you have around this number of current active army and around 250000 SANG and if this number is true than you have really good Army at least in size now and also SANG now you need to focus on its training also try to add 3 months commando training to normal infantry guy which we also have done at least even before terrorism issue some members of our all infantry units used to get 3 months commando training full commando training is based on one year that is what my uncle told me at least so give that training to your as many infantry guys as you can and also Tank and Artillery training because speed + accuracy + precision is everything and after 10 years every country has lot of new population so after every 10 years you can increase your Armed forces size @Aeronaut


----------



## Wahhab2701

al-Hasani said:


> We have 30 million + and by 2030 nearly 50 million people ready to die for the Land of the Two Holy Mosques if necessary. I would not be worried about the quantity. Arabs are historically one of the best skilled fighters as history has clearly shown again and again. Especially when united.
> 
> The size of the army is sufficient enough compared to the military doctrine that the country employs which is an defensive doctrine.
> 
> Quality is more important for us. But of course the quantity should be necessary for the military doctrine used. If we used an aggressive military doctrine our current numbers would not have been sufficient enough.


You forget to mention hundred of millions of non-KSA muslims that willing to sacrify their lives when it comes to the 2 holy lands bro

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Legend

S-92 Search and Rescue.

Around 6 mins worth of watching.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## doritos

Zarvan said:


> For example if we go one one on one with let say Germany as for their Army against our Army its piece of cake although they are equipped with world best tank but they are around 70000 and we around 700000 so no match number game is too big @Yzd Khalifa 350000 this is the number of Army which you told me I mean you have around this number of current active army and around 250000 SANG and if this number is true than you have really good Army at least in size now and also SANG now you need to focus on its training also try to add 3 months commando training to normal infantry guy which we also have done at least even before terrorism issue some members of our all infantry units used to get 3 months commando training full commando training is based on one year that is what my uncle told me at least so give that training to your as many infantry guys as you can and also Tank and Artillery training because speed + accuracy + precision is everything and after 10 years every country has lot of new population so after every 10 years you can increase your Armed forces size @Aeronaut



German, French and other European armies are small since they don't have to maintain a large army ( peaceful region ), if these 2 states France & Germany start spending and building their army ME armies & Pakistani army will be a joke for them.

Also the numbers these guys are giving you aren't backed up by sources.


----------



## Frosty

doritos said:


> German, French and other European armies are small since they don't have to maintain a large army ( peaceful region ), if these 2 states France & Germany start spending and building their army ME armies & Pakistani army will be a joke for them.
> 
> Also the numbers these guys are giving you aren't backed up by sources.



The German armed forces are severely limited by treaty imposed upon it after WWII.

Under the terms of this treaty Germany agreed to limit the size of it's armed forces to 370,000 of which no more than 345,000 were to be in the Army and Air force combined.

If you check on the link below there is a fuller explanation of the "Treaty on the Final Settlement with Respect to Germany
Treaty on the Final Settlement with Respect to Germany - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The world doesn't want Germany to get out of hand again lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Belew_Kelew

Aeronaut said:


> Wrong - Quantity is needed to overwhelm the enemy. History of warfare is replete with reasonably armed large armies crushing high tech armies with low numbers.



I disagree, having a large army has its headache as well, it cost more money and tell me what happens if there is an internal problem inside a country with a large army? history shows there will also be an internal problem within the army as well and blood would be spilled. smaller efficient army is easier to control and cost less and is far more effective.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Germany expanding its military size? The hell you're talking about ? 

Germany is obligated to not to expand the size of its defense forces, so is Japan. 



doritos said:


> German, French and other European armies are small since they don't have to maintain a large army ( peaceful region ), if these 2 states France & Germany start spending and building their army ME armies & Pakistani army will be a joke for them.
> 
> *Also the numbers these guys are giving you aren't backed up by sources*.



Not until you provide a source to counter the numbers we gave. Or maybe you could do the math after being blessed with Wikipedia's citations - which are official or semi-official at least: 

150 - 175 thousands is the size of the RSLF. 

22 - 25 thousands is the size of the RSAF. 

50 - 60 thousands is the size of the RSNF. 

12 - 17 thousands is the size of the RSADF. 

While the SANG makes up to 110 to 130 thousands. 

No thanks. Barring to our self-defense mechanism, we aren't interested in becoming a sick joke, unlike many

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Germany expanding its military size? The hell you're talking about ?
> 
> Germany is obligated to not to expand the size of its defense forces, so is Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> Not until you provide a source to counter the numbers we gave. Or maybe you could do the math after being blessed with Wikipedia's citations - which are official or semi-official at least:
> 
> 150 - 175 thousands is the size of the RSLF.
> 
> 22 - 25 thousands is the size of the RSAF.
> 
> 50 - 60 thousands is the size of the RSNF.
> 
> 12 - 17 thousands is the size of the RSADF.
> 
> While the SANG makes up to 110 to 130 thousands.
> 
> No thanks. Barring to our self-defense mechanism, we aren't interested in becoming a sick joke, unlike many


I thought only Saudi land forces are 350000 and navy and airforce separate


----------



## doritos

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Germany expanding its military size? The hell you're talking about ?
> 
> Germany is obligated to not to expand the size of its defense forces, so is Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> Not until you provide a source to counter the numbers we gave. Or maybe you could do the math after being blessed with Wikipedia's citations - which are official or semi-official at least:
> 
> 150 - 175 thousands is the size of the RSLF.
> 
> 22 - 25 thousands is the size of the RSAF.
> 
> 50 - 60 thousands is the size of the RSNF.
> 
> 12 - 17 thousands is the size of the RSADF.
> 
> While the SANG makes up to 110 to 130 thousands.
> 
> No thanks. Barring to our self-defense mechanism, we aren't interested in becoming a sick joke, unlike many




There are many sources, of which each source says something else.

Wikibedia ? do you want me to change the numbers ?


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

doritos said:


> There are many sources, of which each source says something else.
> 
> Wikibedia ? do you want me to change the numbers ?



There is going to be a citation needed to change the " numbers ". Or simple, they can block your IP, if you were found to be a Wiki Spammer.



Zarvan said:


> I thought only Saudi land forces are 350000 and navy and airforce separate



 That would be too much. 

Maybe Doritos misunderstood you then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doritos

globalfirepower says a different number, 100 pages long PDF documents of 'studies' say different numbers, most numbers I find are around the 200.000-250.000.

Now you could say SANG is not counted in and all that but how would you know it isn't counted in ? you don't. Anyway, whatever number you want choose it.


----------



## Zarvan

Yzd Khalifa said:


> There is going to be a citation needed to change the " numbers ". Or simple, they can block your IP, if you were found to be a Wiki Spammer.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be too much.
> 
> Maybe Doritos misunderstood you then.


No sir your army if not 350000 should be at least 250000 only army and sang separate 150000 and navy and Air Force separate


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

doritos said:


> globalfirepower says a different number, 100 pages long PDF documents of 'studies' say different numbers, most numbers I find are around the 200.000-250.000.
> 
> Now you could say SANG is not counted in and all that but how would you know it isn't counted in ? you don't. Anyway, whatever number you want choose it.



Global fire power isn't an official source. Otherwise, they wouldn't have stated that Israel is operating 14 subs and 3 destroyers. 

Neither the PDF _*documents*_ are.

I used to be a contract to the SANG. Here is how it works:

The SANG isn't counted, they simply have no power to act in defense of KSA unless the Army's role is gone.

What the SANG basically does is to operate on our borders, act in the event of a national crisis - such as terror attacks or the takeover of Mecca. They also play a major role in rescuing operations in natural disasters and so on.

The role of the SANG is relatively similar to the US National Guard.



Zarvan said:


> No sir your army if not 350000 should be at least 250000 only army and sang separate 150000 and navy and Air Force separate



We do have a plan to expand the Mod's defense branches to 100000 in the next seven to ten years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Global fire power isn't an official source. Otherwise, they wouldn't have stated that Israel is operating 14 subs and 3 destroyers.
> 
> Neither the PDF _*documents*_ are.
> 
> I used to be a contract to the SANG. Here is how it works:
> 
> The SANG isn't counted, they simply have no power to act in defense of KSA unless the Army's role is gone.
> 
> What the SANG basically does is to operate on our borders, act in the event of a national crisis - such as terror attacks or the takeover of Mecca. They also play a major role in rescuing operations in natural disasters and so on.
> 
> The role of the SANG is relatively similar to the US National Guard.
> 
> 
> 
> We do have a plan to expand the Mod's defense branches to 100000 in the next seven to ten years.


You mean to say 100000 more


----------



## Nishan_101

Simply KSA needs a regular army of 700,000 men along with 110,000 SSG.
Jordan, Oman, Yemen and UAE should have a regular army of 300,000 men along with 110,000 SSG.


----------



## Zarvan

Nishan_101 said:


> Simply KSA needs a regular army of 700,000 men along with 110,000 SSG.
> Jordan, Oman, Yemen and UAE should have a regular army of 300,000 men along with 110,000 SSG.


Mr do you any idea of these country populations Jordan population is hardly 8 million and Oman is hardly 4 million and UAE local population is hardly 0.8 million Man wake up @Aeronaut


----------



## Nishan_101

Zarvan said:


> Mr do you any idea of these country populations Jordan population is hardly 8 million and Oman is hardly 4 million and UAE local population is hardly 0.8 million Man wake up @Aeronaut



But Jordan and Oman can work on it.

Also tell me that if KSA tries then it can be possible to unite KSA with Jordan, Yemen, Oman, UAE and also Qatar, Bahrain and Kuwait in to a single Arab State....

As the current regional conditions call that Kuwait, Qatar, Bahrain, Jordan, Yemen, Oman and UAE must unite with KSA to make a single Arab State.

I would also call for Nepal, Bhutan, Sri Lanka and Bangladesh to unite with Pakistan.


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frosty

Saudi Arabian pilot in an Egyptian F-16 fighter jet.






quite interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan_101

Any Possibility of Jordan, Yemen, Oman, UAE, Qatar, Bahrain and Kuwait becoming a single Arab State?

This will be quite helpful for them as they will have a single economy and a Single World class military too.

I am sure people belonging to this region would really love it.


----------



## al-Hasani



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007

*ARE U INTERESTED IN JF-17 THUNDER OR JUST MAKING FOOL PAKISTAN*


----------



## Zarvan

nomi007 said:


> *ARE U INTERESTED IN JF-17 THUNDER OR JUST MAKING FOOL PAKISTAN*


They never fooled Pakistan it was our media when they need they buy they needed trainer they bought it they don't need JF-17 as off now they are not buying and If they can get Euro Fighter and even J-10 B why go for JF-17 even BLOCK II


----------



## Indus Falcon

Zarvan said:


> They never fooled Pakistan it was our media when they need they buy they needed trainer they bought it they don't need JF-17 as off now they are not buying and If they can get Euro Fighter and even J-10 B why go for JF-17 even BLOCK II



They didn't need your antique trainers There are much better trainers at better prices available to them. They bought it just as a courtesy. 

Same goes for the JF17, why should they buy it, when they have access to much better hardware, albeit at a higher price.


----------



## Zarvan

Abu Nasar said:


> They didn't need your antique trainers There are much better trainers at better prices available to them. They bought it just as a courtesy.
> 
> Same goes for the JF17, why should they buy it, when they have access to much better hardware, albeit at a higher price.


Royal Saudi Air Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Mr they use 20 Super Mushaq basic trainers


----------



## Indus Falcon

Zarvan said:


> Royal Saudi Air Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Mr they use 20 Super Mushaq basic trainers


Bhai, you didn't understand what I was trying to say. The Pakistani built Mushaq was bought as khairat, with PC9, PC21 and other aircrafts available they don't need your Mushaq. Sorry to burst your bubble.


----------



## Zarvan

Abu Nasar said:


> Bhai, you didn't understand what I was trying to say. The Pakistani built Mushaq was bought as khairat, with PC9, PC21 and other aircrafts available they don't need your Mushaq. Sorry to burst your bubble.


I know that Sir and this exactly what I said and Mushaq is most basic trainer so its working for them and they can give money without any reason they don't need to buy planes


----------



## Indus Falcon

Zarvan said:


> I know that Sir and this exactly what I said and Mushaq is most basic trainer so its working for them and they can give money without any reason they don't need to buy planes


They wanted to support your defence industry, instead on anacondas / politicians swallowing that money.


----------



## Zarvan

@Yzd Khalifa When will all Euoro Fighter will arrive ?


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Zarvan said:


> @Yzd Khalifa When will all Euoro Fighter will arrive ?



In a matter of few years, maybe 3-5 years.



Abu Nasar said:


> Bhai, you didn't understand what I was trying to say. The Pakistani built Mushaq was bought as khairat, with PC9, PC21 and other aircrafts available they don't need your Mushaq. Sorry to burst your bubble.



LoL what? 

No, the RSAF picked them up willingly as many of them had good experience with it while cooperating, training with the PAF.


----------



## Indus Falcon

Yzd Khalifa said:


> In a matter of few years, maybe 3-5 years.
> 
> 
> 
> LoL what?
> 
> No, the RSAF picked them up willingly as many of them had good experience with it while cooperating, training with the PAF.


Akhi, I got this straight from PAC


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Abu Nasar said:


> Akhi, I got this straight from PAC



I know people in the RSAF  and they told me why did they pick Super Mushaq.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

nomi007 said:


> *ARE U INTERESTED IN JF-17 THUNDER OR JUST MAKING FOOL PAKISTAN*



What benefits are we gaining from " Fooling " Pakistan at this point? 

Why can't Pakistan and Saudi Arabia consult one another about the possible procurement of the JF-17? 

@Pakistanisage @Aeronaut



Arabian Legend said:


>




@Gabriel92 

Check out your Mirages

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

The RSAF is participating in the "Exercise Green Shield" military exercise in Nancy, France, once again after participating in 2009.

F15 Eagle








F-15D on final RWY20
















F-15C







@Gabriel92​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Falcon29

@Yzd Khalifa @al-Hasani 

KSA seems to prefer F15's over F-16's, is there even any F-16's in your inventory? What's the particular reason/'s?


----------



## Pakistanisage

Yzd Khalifa said:


> What benefits are we gaining from " Fooling " Pakistan at this point?
> 
> Why can't Pakistan and Saudi Arabia consult one another about the possible procurement of the JF-17?
> 
> @Pakistanisage @Aeronaut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Gabriel92
> 
> Check out your Mirages






I agree with you @Yzd Khalifa , too many emotional kids on PDF making absolutely no sense at all in their comments.

Just ignore these kids.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Hazzy997 said:


> @Yzd Khalifa @al-Hasani
> 
> KSA seems to prefer F15's over F-16's, is there even any F-16's in your inventory? What's the particular reason/'s?



We never purchased the F-16. We were offered Block 40, and we rejected it due to its inferiority. Instead we procured more Tornados, the Typhoons. 

We do fly the UAE's though.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

Yzd Khalifa said:


> We never purchased the F-16. We were offered Block 40, and we rejected it due to its inferiority. Instead we procured more Tornados, the Typhoons.
> 
> We do fly the UAE's though.



Do you think they could've made Saudi versions of the F-16 just like they did with the F-16i?


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Hazzy997 said:


> Do you think they could've made Saudi versions of the F-16 just like they did with the F-16i?



Yes, but the question is will the F-16 be what matches KSA's standards or not. 

If yes, then good! 

If not, then KSA won't accept it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Yes, but the question is will the F-16 be what matches KSA's standards or not.
> If yes, then good!
> If not, then KSA won't accept it.



If KSA wanted single engine high end fighter jet and they were not able to get their desired version of F-16s then why they did not go for JAS-39 Gripen NG with Erieye?? it could have given you a very potent system with easy maintenance and sensor fusion capabilities, those could have been customized as per KSAs needs too and SAAB is also looking for partner for stealth project which in future KSA will need too.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Basel said:


> If KSA wanted single engine high end fighter jet and they were not able to get their desired version of F-16s then why they did not go for JAS-39 Gripen NG with Erieye?? it could have given you a very potent system with easy maintenance and sensor fusion capabilities, those could have been customized as per KSAs needs too and SAAB is also looking for partner for stealth project which in future KSA will need too.



We have done few deals with the Swedish. We procured an AWACS system, Surveillance Planes, and Anti-Tank missiles.

I can assure you that they're equipments are top-notch, and all - despite its bloody expensive price -

However, due to the massive amount of political parties, many of them make a hell of a noise while doing business with us due to the so-called dark human right record of ours.

Therefore, the Swedish can't be trusted to do business with, but still, they are less nosier than the Germans.

We never took the two seriously, despite the fact that we receive a tremendous amount of proposals whenever we announce a new project.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Basel

@Yzd Khalifa but still you haven't mentioned the major reason for not going for single engine plane when F-16s were rejected, your Air force will have all twin engine air crafts in future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Basel said:


> @Yzd Khalifa but still you haven't mentioned the major reason for not going for single engine plane when F-16s were rejected, your Air force will have all twin engine air crafts in future.



The two-engine policy for the RSAF is perhaps one of the most notable reasons behind rejecting the F-16 - in addition to the Block 40's inferiority compared to the Tornados they were flying - 

We could have modified the F-16 upon our own customizations, but it was better to go for more 40 Tornados.

In the near future, when the F-35 matures enough, I'm sure we can work something out, or wait for France's 6th Gen jet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Full Moon

Yzd Khalifa said:


> The two-engine policy for the RSAF is perhaps one of the most notable reasons behind rejecting the F-16 - in addition to the Block 40's inferiority compared to the Tornados they were flying -
> 
> We could have modified the F-16 upon our own customizations, but it was better to go for more 40 Tornados.
> 
> In the near future, when the F-35 matures enough, I'm sure we can work something out, or wait for France's 6th Gen jet.



Could you please elaborate more on RSAF's two-engine policy? Why do we adopt such policy and what are the pros and cons of it?


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

Full Moon said:


> Could you please elaborate more on RSAF's two-engine policy? Why do we adopt such policy and what are the pros and cons of it?




Simple, even if an engine turns off - or well chokes and cut out during an extreme combat maneuver for example - the other allows the airplane to continue to fly nevertheless… The major drawback, it costs much more expensive to maintain.


----------



## Kompromat

Bubblegum Crisis said:


> Simple, even if an engine turns off - or well chokes and cut out during an extreme combat maneuver for example - the other allows the airplane to continue to fly nevertheless… The major drawback, it costs much more expensive to maintain.



Please note that if one engine blows off, it can also lead to the other engine turning the plane into a sharp turn leading to an unrecoverable spin.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Full Moon

Bubblegum Crisis said:


> Simple, even if an engine turns off - or well chokes and cut out during an extreme combat maneuver for example - the other allows the airplane to continue to fly nevertheless… The major drawback, it costs much more expensive to maintain.


 
Thanks. I just wanted also to know why is it RSAF that is not accepting any single engine fighter jet. What you said is correct. Yet, most air-forces around the world are O.K with single engine jets?


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

Full Moon said:


> Thanks. I just wanted also to know why is it RSAF that is not accepting any single engine fighter jet. What you said is correct. Yet, most air-forces around the world are O.K with single engine jets?




Behind the choice of KSA, there also _‘a strong political will’_ to have fighter aircraft, outside USA, let's say much freer militarily in use - without risk of blackmails, of pressures -.


*Like this (See all old links):*

KSA : RSAF will acquire AASM Hammer in place of the Paveway IV

KSA : RSAF will acquire AASM Hammer in place of the Paveway IV | Page 2

*Giving this to the end :*

Paveway IV to Saudi Arabia


*Or like this (See all old links):*

KSA with France sail towards the ocean and space

UAE Armed Forces & Defence Industry News

UAE Armed Forces & Defence Industry News

UAE Armed Forces & Defence Industry News

UAE Armed Forces & Defence Industry News | Page 2

UAE Armed Forces & Defence Industry News | Page 2

UAE Armed Forces & Defence Industry News | Page 2

UAE Armed Forces & Defence Industry News | Page 2

UAE Armed Forces & Defence Industry News | Page 2

GCC Unified Military Command l Updates & Discussions.

GCC Unified Military Command l Updates & Discussions. | Page 2

...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gabriel92



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

I love the Mirage 2000s, they look as beastly sexy as hell 



Gabriel92 said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

RSAF in the UK, AWACS E3:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kamil_baku

Full Moon said:


> Thanks. I just wanted also to know why is it RSAF that is not accepting any single engine fighter jet. What you said is correct. Yet, most air-forces around the world are O.K with single engine jets?


advantage of twin engine is it has more speed and can fly to more distance isntead of single engine. Probably KSA took the consideration of IRan, thats why bought them. But, I think With latest f16 block 50, they could overcome this issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Saudi Army | Military In the Middle East
This link has some really good pictures of Saudi Armed Forces
@Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa @al-Hasani

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## burning_phoneix

Basel said:


> @Yzd Khalifa but still you haven't mentioned the major reason for not going for single engine plane when F-16s were rejected, your Air force will have all twin engine air crafts in future.



I don't believe it was because it was single engines. Rather it was not an effective bomb truck.

It couldn't do better in AtA than the F-15 and couldn't do AtG better than the Tornado so we didn't buy it.

At the time of the purchase of additional Tornados, the Gripen was not yet in production.


----------



## Kamil_baku

burning_phoneix said:


> I don't believe it was because it was single engines. Rather it was not an effective bomb truck.
> 
> It couldn't do better in AtA than the F-15 and couldn't do AtG better than the Tornado so we didn't buy it.
> 
> At the time of the purchase of additional Tornados, the Gripen was not yet in production.


are you kidding? All major AIR forces most use f16 compare to other Jets, such as USA, Israel, Turkey, South Korea...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Altamimi

*Hello, *

*It's my honor to be a member of this awesome form *

*I'll first start with the tier 1 unit*
*The Navy Special forces*








*Frogmen*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Altamimi

*The Navy Special forces*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Altamimi

*The Navy Special forces*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Altamimi

*The Navy Special forces*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Altamimi

*The Navy Special forces*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Altamimi

*The Navy Special Forces *


*



*


*



*



*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Legend

@Altamimi 

Welcome aboard. Glad to have you here. Enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Altamimi

Army special forces 







airborne









SANG



































NAVY SPECIAL FORCES





ARMY





SANG











First Airborne Brigade

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Altamimi

Saudi soldiers trained by the PAK army 

























A sniper from the Army Military Police ,, shooting a 50 cal sniper rifle





















Saiqa Airborne solider standing in front of a C-130 "Fat Albert"

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Altamimi

A video showing the Saudi Navy divers during a mission in the gulf sea searching for a F-15 pilot body

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Altamimi

*Army Special Forces 85*































*
First Airborne Brigade "saiqa"*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Altamimi

marines


















































special forces

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Altamimi

army special forces with the Green berets













Navy special forces,,,, halo jump

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## al-Hasani

Altamimi said:


> *Hello,*
> 
> *It's my honor to be a member of this awesome form *
> 
> *I'll first start with the tier 1 unit*
> *The Navy Special forces*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Frogmen*



اهلا وسهلا عزيزي
إنه لشرف أن يوجد سعودي آخر
لقد قمت بنشر بعض الصور الجيدة جدًا
من الرائع رؤية تميمي هنا

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Altamimi

al-Hasani said:


> اهلا وسهلا عزيزي
> إنه لشرف أن يوجد سعودي آخر
> لقد قمت بنشر بعض الصور الجيدة جدًا
> من الرائع رؤية تميمي هنا


مشكور على الترحيب

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chak Bamu

Welcome to PDF @Altamimi 

I would like you to introduce yourself: Members Introduction


----------



## The SC

Any submarines coming soon? there is plenty of choise, the German type 214, Russian kilos, chinese Qing class.
Why not submarines?
Oh! I see, any enemy submarine has to go through the persian Golf at one end, and be spoted by Iran, or through the Suez canal and be spoted by the Egyptians, so no need for KSA to get any.


----------



## Zarvan

The SC said:


> Any submarines coming soon? there is plenty of choise, the German type 214, Russian kilos, chinese Qing class.
> Why not submarines?
> Oh! I see, any enemy submarine has to go through the persian Golf at one end, and be spoted by Iran, or through the Suez canal and be spoted by the Egyptians, so no need for KSA to get any.


They are soon going for Submarines and the news is that they might go for 24 Submarines

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Eagle 90

Zarvan said:


> They are soon going for Submarines and the news is that they might go for 24 Submarines


Then why not JV with Germans on:
U-216 - 4100 Tons : 11 of them
U-xxx - 2100 Tons : 11 of them
U-xxx - 0700 Tons : 11 of them

???


----------



## Zarvan

Black Eagle 90 said:


> Then why not JV with Germans on:
> U-216 - 4100 Tons : 11 of them
> U-xxx - 2100 Tons : 11 of them
> U-xxx - 0700 Tons : 11 of them
> 
> ???


What is you point ?


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

The SC said:


> Any submarines coming soon? there is plenty of choise, the German type 214, Russian kilos, chinese Qing class.
> Why not submarines?
> Oh! I see, any enemy submarine has to go through the persian Golf at one end, and be spoted by Iran, or through the Suez canal and be spoted by the Egyptians, so no need for KSA to get any.



KSA with France sail towards the ocean and space

No to German military equipments!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Altamimi

special forces 85













First Airborne brigade 







Navy Aviation













RSLF






RSLF










Special Forces 85







special forces








Saudi and Jordanian special forces during a raid on a hijacked plane in Eager Lion 2012

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

@Altamimi 

 2


----------



## Altamimi

First Airborne Brigade during the conflict with the Hothis




























The Navy 88th task force a combination between the Navy Special Forces and the Marines fast response team


























RSLF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Altamimi

army black hawk polite during a night mission 





First Airborne Brigade





























Marines fast response team








Army Special Forces














A member of the Emergency special Forces trained by the SSG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Eagle 90

Altamimi said:


> special forces 85
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Airborne brigade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy Aviation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RSLF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RSLF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special Forces 85
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> special forces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi and Jordanian special forces during a raid on a hijacked plane in Eager Lion 2012



MASHA ALLAH SUBHAN ALLAH

Still I would love to see a bigger and better Army, Navy and Air Force.


----------



## Zarvan

Altamimi said:


> army black hawk polite during a night mission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Airborne Brigade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marines fast response team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Army Special Forces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A member of the Emergency special Forces trained by the SSG


Please tell How many kind of special forces you have and also their numbers ?


----------



## burning_phoneix

Kamil_baku said:


> are you kidding? All major AIR forces most use f16 compare to other Jets, such as USA, Israel, Turkey, South Korea...



Saudi Arabia has traditionally been uninterested in Multirole capability, preferring more specialized designs with no need for a Hi-Lo arrangement. 

F-15s for AtA and Tornados and F-15S for ground work. 

The F-16 doesn't fit into the composition.


----------



## Altamimi

Zarvan said:


> Please tell How many kind of special forces you have and also their numbers ?



No one can tell you the exact number but there are approximately 8 thousand special operation and fast response solider in the Saudi Armed forces


The 64th special forces Brigade

logo






consist of 2 battalions , I know that they are working on increasing the battalions


First, The 85th battalion special forces , counterterrorism, specialized in working behind enemy lines

some pictures





























Second

The 66th Battalion specialized in mountain warfare , guerrilla warfare

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Altamimi

Zarvan said:


> Please tell How many kind of special forces you have and also their numbers ?




The First Airborne Brigade 

this brigade has more than 5 battalions most of them are fast response battalions, since your asking about the special forces, I'm gonna talk about the 5th battalion which is special forces battalion.


logo








some pics































with the British Royal Marines

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RAMPAGE

burning_phoneix said:


> Saudi Arabia has traditionally been uninterested in Multirole capability, preferring more specialized designs with no need for a Hi-Lo arrangement.
> 
> F-15s for AtA and Tornados and F-15S for ground work.
> 
> The F-16 doesn't fit into the composition.


Clearly you have no Idea what you're talking about.

Tornado was the first Multirole Aircraft in the history of combat aircrafts.


----------



## Altamimi

Zarvan said:


> Please tell How many kind of special forces you have and also their numbers ?



The Navy special forces

their number is classified,








Pictures





















Frogmen logo























The Marines Fast response team 








A joint exercise with the US Marines

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Altamimi



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

Altamimi said:


>


and What do you think is size of Royal Saudi Army and Royal Saudi Air Force and Royal Saudi Navy and SANG give separate numbers for each


----------



## Altamimi

Zarvan said:


> and What do you think is size of Royal Saudi Army and Royal Saudi Air Force and Royal Saudi Navy and SANG give separate numbers for each


no one knows what is the number

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Altamimi

SF







RSLF













SF




































Marien sniper took those down

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azeri440

your SFs use Israeli Mepro-21?

as for the last photo , you should remove it as its graphic


----------



## Altamimi



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Legend

Azeri440 said:


> your SFs use Israeli Mepro-21?
> 
> as for the last photo , you should remove it as its graphic



That is the Trijicon. As for the graphic thing no he is ok.

Rest in hell to the houthies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Altamimi

Azeri440 said:


> your SFs use Israeli Mepro-21?
> 
> as for the last photo , you should remove it as its graphic




the saudi army doesn't use any of the israeli products 

the special forces are using the 

*Trijicon RX06 Reflex 12.5 MOA Amber Triangle Sight*

*here is a clear picture 




*











































A picture of The Army Aviation during a rescue mission in Tabuk city 






a video for the same mission

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Altamimi



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## burning_phoneix

RAMPAGE said:


> Clearly you have no Idea what you're talking about.
> 
> Tornado was the first Multirole Aircraft in the history of combat aircrafts.



Just because they first used the designation MRCA, doesn't mean it was the first Multirole combat aircraft ever produced.

And it doesn't matter, the Tornado was placed primarily in the ground work role with the arrival of the F-15C in the RSAF.

But go ahead, explain to me why Saudi Arabia would want F-16s when it has F-15s and Tornados int ehir arsenal? What can the F-16 do that they other two do not?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

burning_phoneix said:


> Just because they first used the designation MRCA, doesn't mean it was the *first Multirole combat aircraft ever produced.*



Yes it was.



> And it doesn't matter, the Tornado was placed primarily in the ground work role with the arrival of the F-15C in the RSAF.


Dude you said that, _Saudi Arabia has traditionally been uninterested in Multirole capability._

If it has been uninterested then why did it buy a Multirole Combat Aircraft ??? Obviously because it was interested in Multirole capability_._



> *But go ahead, explain to me why Saudi Arabia would want F-16s when it has F-15s and Tornados int ehir arsenal? *What can the F-16 do that they other two do not?


It wouldn't.

Not after buying the Typhoons at least which too are Multirole Aircrafts.


----------



## burning_phoneix

RAMPAGE said:


> Yes it was.



Then I guess the F-4 Phantom II, that was used in Fighter, Intercept, SEAD and Bombing roles was completely not multirole at all.



RAMPAGE said:


> Dude you said that, _Saudi Arabia has traditionally been uninterested in Multirole capability._
> 
> If it has been uninterested then why did it buy a Multirole Combat Aircraft ??? Obviously because it was interested in Multirole capability_._



It bought it for it's strike capability. Even now, the Tornado IDS is an excellent strike aircraft. 

Saudi Arabia had F-15Cs and F-5 Tiger IIs in the Arsenal. It needed a bombing and interdiction platform and the Tornado fit the bill. It's why we purchased 96 IDS variants and only 24 ADVs that we sold off to get Typhoons while extending the lifespan of the IDS fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Altamimi

Ministry of Interior Aviation

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Altamimi

\

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Altamimi



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Altamimi

The Royal Guard
















His face expression is saying if you came close I will shoot you between your teeth 





































































\

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Altamimi

The Royal Guard








M60 e3












The royal guard new rifle ..

UCIW SIX8, LWRCI with a special caliber 6.8 made for protecting important people..

it comes with a short barrel and heliographic sight Eotech and a flip up sights , folding vertical grip



























*



*



*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Altamimi

*



*









M60 e3











King Abdullah body guard ,, the solider who is waring black uniform

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Altamimi

Special Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Altamimi

]



4



















*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Altamimi

SANG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Altamimi

SANG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Altamimi

SANG































[/IMG]




[/URL]

















[

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Altamimi

Saudi and French Mountaineers










from 2009









Marines

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Altamimi said:


> Saudi and French Mountaineers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marines


What new Weapons are being given to SANG ?


----------



## Altamimi

Zarvan said:


> What new Weapons are being given to SANG ?



They are working on their aviation 

by 2016 SANG will receive 24 black hawk Uh-60m . Also, 24 apache longbow block 3 




Sikorsky awarded Black Hawk contract for Saudi Arabia - IHS Jane's 360


----------



## Zarvan

Altamimi said:


> They are working on their aviation
> 
> by 2016 SANG will receive 24 black hawk Uh-60m . Also, 24 apache longbow block 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sikorsky awarded Black Hawk contract for Saudi Arabia - IHS Jane's 360


Are you going to equip them with Tanks and Self Propelled Artillery and why your Royal Saudi Army have so less Attack Helicopters ?


----------



## Altamimi

Zarvan said:


> Are you going to equip them with Tanks and Self Propelled Artillery and why your Royal Saudi Army have so less Attack Helicopters ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=727479070638420



SANG won't get tanks, because they are just a support forces for the Army and the Ministry Of Interior. SANG has Artillery








Self Propelled Artillery









You can see this video, which might give you an idea of what SANG role is








who said that the army has less attack helicopters. The Army has 24 Apache model D and they are waiting for 60 Apache block 3. On the other hand, SANG has zero Attack helicopters. for the mean time SANG has been using the army helicopters in some of the Sang exercises, and they have been participating in every exercise The army Aviation been involve in, for example Tiger 2 with the french special forces, Iron hawk , desert hawk with the Americans , and exercise Tubok with the Egyptians and a lot more.


----------



## Zarvan

Altamimi said:


> SANG won't get tanks, because they are just a support forces for the Army and the Ministry Of Interior. SANG has Artillery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Self Propelled Artillery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see this video, which might give you an idea of what SANG role is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who said that the army has less attack helicopters. The Army has 24 Apache model D and they are waiting for 60 Apache block 3. On the other hand, SANG has zero Attack helicopters. for the mean time SANG has been using the army helicopters in some of the Sang exercises, and they have been participating in every exercise The army Aviation been involve in, for example Tiger 2 with the french special forces, Iron hawk , desert hawk with the Americans , and exercise Tubok with the Egyptians and a lot more.


But wikki says you have only 13 Apache helicopters and @Arabian Legend just told me 72 are on order for both Army and SANG


----------



## Altamimi

Zarvan said:


> But wikki says you have only 13 Apache helicopters and @Arabian Legend just told me 72 are on order for both Army and SANG


wikki hasn't been updated for long time. In 2010 The Army received 12 new Apache long bow. In the late 90s the army recived 12 Apache Ah-64A.. 72 is the total number however many sources pointed out that SANG will get 12 or 24 from the total 72 new Apache, and the rest will go to the Army


----------



## Zarvan

Altamimi said:


> wikki hasn't been updated for long time. In 2010 The Army received 12 new Apache long bow. In the late 90s the army recived 12 Apache Ah-64A.. 72 is the total number however many sources pointed out that SANG will get 12 or 24 from the total 72 new Apache, and the rest will go to the Army


You mean you would 72 more out of which 24 are expected to go to SANG well that is good and by the way as Germans have refused to sell you Tanks what are other choices you have or I mean plan 2 ?


----------



## Altamimi

Zarvan said:


> You mean you would 72 more out of which 24 are expected to go to SANG well that is good and by the way as Germans have refused to sell you Tanks what are other choices you have or I mean plan 2 ?



there are several choices

Altay The turkish ,, we could do some kind of program that will abel us to manufacture it in the Kingdom also the Pakistani tank Al Khalid. There is a good choice which is increasing the number of the Abrams M1a2s but the Americans don't want to. we could get the T90 but the relationship with the Russians aren't so good. I don't think the army would get the French Leclerc because they have tried it in 2003 and they didn't like it. They found that the Leclerc had many issues with the hot weather.


----------



## Zarvan

Altamimi said:


> there are several choices
> 
> Altay The turkish ,, we could do some kind of program that will abel us to manufacture it in the Kingdom also the Pakistani tank Al Khalid. There is a good choice which is increasing the number of the Abrams M1a2s but the Americans don't want to. we could get the T90 but the relationship with the Russians aren't so good. I don't think the army would get the French Leclerc because they have tried it in 2003 and they didn't like it. They found that the Leclerc had many issues with the hot weather.


I think you should wait for Chinese New Tanks like MBT-3000 or Altay and also you should look for AL-Khalid I which would be revealed in Defence Expo in Karachi 2014


----------



## Brutas

Seems like Navy is neglected.


----------



## Zarvan

Brutas said:


> Seems like Navy is neglected.


Yes they are not ordering Submarines and they need more Frigates and Missile Boats too


----------



## Altamimi



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gabriel92

Altamimi said:


>



Nice

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Gabriel92 said:


> Nice



Hey there! I hope you're doing well. 

I'd like to offer my deepest condolences for the loss of the French Officer in Yemen. 

We have a similar case at hand in there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Altamimi



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Altamimi



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Altamimi

]































]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Altamimi said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


When you will get rest of Euoro Fighter and when delivery of F-15 you ordered would start and should we expect some more orders of Fighter Jets ?


----------



## Altamimi

*



*



*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## al-Hasani

@Altamimi

Great updates once again! Keep it coming.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

@Altamimi Great job akhi keep posting more and more pictures you are doing great job

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

@Altamimi

It seems that KSA military is taking its Army aviation wing seriously. Keep them coming.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Aeronaut said:


> @Altamimi
> 
> It seems that KSA military is taking its Army aviation wing seriously. Keep them coming.


Yes they have around 24 Apache currently and they 72 are on order 24 of them are expected to go to SANG and rest 48 to Army and also several BLACK HAWK helicopters are also on order they are doing great job We need to start more training and exercises with them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Altamimi

SF in 2009








Airborne school 







































\

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Altamimi

The 99th combat search and rescue Squadron

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Altamimi

in 2009





Saudi and Jordanian special forces







Army sniper



[/IMG]




Saudi Marines sniper and the US Marines scout during exercise in 2006








Saudi and French special forces

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Altamimi



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Altamimi

Emergency Forces

















Police Academy 
















Boarder Guard 













Special Security Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Altamimi said:


> Emergency Forces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police Academy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boarder Guard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special Security Forces


Other than the Police are all others you posted in this post are part of Royal Saudi Army or they are Para Military


----------



## Altamimi

SANG































[/QUOTE]



Zarvan said:


> Other than the Police are all others you posted in this post are part of Royal Saudi Army or they are Para Military



Ministry Of Interior forces

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Altamimi

form the Second Gulf war , Army Engineers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Altamimi

The Saudi Army evaluating the T90 









*



*



*



*



*



*


*








*



*



*



*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Altamimi



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Altamimi

Training with the Pakistani Army

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Altamimi

Saudi and Egyptian Navy special forces 
















Saudi and Egyptian Paratroopers 




























Saudi and Jordanian Special Forces and one operator from the Green Berets

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Altamimi

Navy Special Forces 














[/IMG]



Egyptian and Saudi Navy Special Forces http://www.gulfup.com/?ealK2T

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Altamimi

\




[/]
































[]

[

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Altamimi said:


> \
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> []
> 
> [


Please tell the names of all Transport helicopters used by all of your forces and How many you have those ?


----------



## Altamimi

Saudi airborne instructor with a Egyptian solider from the Navy Special Forces 








50 cal sniper rifle 

















Saudi and US Marines in 2008

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Altamimi

Zarvan said:


> Please tell the names of all Transport helicopters used by all of your forces and How many you have those ?




. Almost 44 black hawks used by the Army 

cougar helicopter 12 used for combat search and rescue missions 

Bell AB-412 16 used by The Air Force 

Bell AB-212 29 used by the Air Force 

Bell 205 24 some of them were upgraded and some are out of service 

AS-565MA 15 used by the Navy. Also there are approximately 5 other used for medical evacuation 

super puma 12 used by the Navy 

I might forgot other helicopters but mainly these are the Transport helicopters

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Altamimi said:


> . Almost 44 black hawks used by the Army
> 
> cougar helicopter 12 used for combat search and rescue missions
> 
> Bell AB-412 16 used by The Air Force
> 
> Bell AB-212 29 used by the Air Force
> 
> Bell 205 24 some of them were upgraded and some are out of service
> 
> AS-565MA 15 used by the Navy. Also there are approximately 5 other used for medical evacuation
> 
> super puma 12 used by the Navy
> 
> I might forgot other helicopters but mainly these are the Transport helicopters


and If I am not wrong 70 more BLACK HAWK with few more Helicopters are on order

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

@Altamimi You are getting these helicopters too 36 AH-6M Little Birds in the order you have placed to USA along with 70 Apache and and US confirms $60bn Saudi arms deal - Middle East - Al Jazeera English and Al Jazeera says option is open for order of 72 Black Hawk helicopters you haven't ordered them yet


----------



## Altamimi

Zarvan said:


> @Altamimi You are getting these helicopters too 36 AH-6M Little Birds in the order you have placed to USA along with 70 Apache and and US confirms $60bn Saudi arms deal - Middle East - Al Jazeera English and Al Jazeera says option is open for order of 72 Black Hawk helicopters you haven't ordered them yet



Do you really trust or believe what AL Jazeera say!!!

we have ordered 72 Blackhawks

we are going to get almost 20 little bird, and have already received 12 MD530F for SANG. Her is a picture of the Little bird with the national guard 

a picture for SANG pilots training on the Little Bird in The United States 









A picture for SANG pilots training on the new Blackhawks in the United States,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DizuJ

IHS Jane's 360

*Production standard AH-6i Little Bird makes maiden flight*

The first production standard Boeing AH-6i Little Bird light attack/reconnaissance helicopter has made its maiden flight, the company announced on 1 May.

The flight, which took place at Boeing's Mesa production facility in Arizona, lasted about 20 minutes and saw the helicopter flown in forward, rearward, and sideward directions at low elevations. Future tests will expand the flight envelope over the next several months.

In November 2013 Boeing disclosed it had signed its first customer for the AH-6i, which has been developed specifically for the international market (a version for the US Army is designated AH-6S). While company officials have so far declined to name that customer, _IHS Jane's_ understands it to be the Saudi Arabian National Guard, which is to receive 24 helicopters.

Developed from the 1960s-era Hughes Model 369 (OH-6 Cayuse in US Army service), the AH-6i is the latest incarnation of the venerable Little Bird-series of helicopters currently fielded by international MD 500-series operators, and the US Special Operations Command in the guise of the AH/MH-6 Mission Enhanced Little Bird (MELB).

The AH-6i shares a lot of the attributes that made the OH-6 and later MD 500-series helicopters so successful, including the helicopter's diminutive size (the main rotor system is only 8.33 m in diameter, and from tip-to-tail it is only about 9.95 m in length), and a highly crash-resistant A-frame with rugged skid landing gear. Also, as with previous models, the AH-6i does not use hydraulics but utilises a straight mechanical flight-control system, making it more responsive to the pilot's commands, while simplifying maintenance.

The AH-6i advances the Little Bird in terms of its powerplant, payloads, and avionics. Its full-authority digital engine control (FADEC)-equipped Rolls-Royce 250-C30R/3M powerplant (generating 650 shp but limited by the helicopter's drive system to 600 shp) is linked to a new six-bladed main rotor assembly with composite blades (compared to five metal blades before). This makes the AH-6i compliant with the US Army's 6k/95 benchmark for hovering out of ground effect (HOGE) with a typical mission weight (about 1,800 kg comprising two crew members, full fuel, and weapons), and allows it to carry a four-station weapons plank as opposed to the usual two-station plank of previous generation Little Birds.

The AH-6i's payload fit includes the Dillon M134D 7.62 mm Gatling gun, General Dynamics GAU-19 12.7 mm Gatling gun, FN Herstal M3P 12.7 mm chain gun, Lockheed Martin AGM-114 Hellfire air-to-surface missiles, as well as a variety of seven-shot 'dumb' or laser-guided 70 mm rocket systems.

The enhanced avionics are based on the same software as the Boeing AH-64E Apache Guardian attack helicopter, affording it superior performance and increased interoperability, and comprises a digital 'glass' cockpit that features colour multifunctional display units for both pilots, and a reduced number of avionics boxes which brings down the aircraft's overall weight (again, feeding into an increased payload performance). As the AH-6i has been developed for the international market, all the avionics are compliant with the International Traffic in Arms Regulations (ITAR). The AH-6i is also equipped with a chin-mounted L-3 Wescam MX-15Di electro-optic/infrared (EO/IR) sensor turret.

May 1, 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Altamimi

Army Aviation in a rescue Mission

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Altamimi

FROM 2009

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Altamimi

From 2009















Green Flag with the Americans

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Altamimi



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Altamimi

0:51 the enemy's worst nightmare

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Altamimi said:


> The Saudi Army evaluating the T90
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Why didnt you buy it than?
nice pics btwn!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Altamimi said:


> Training with the Pakistani Army



*Pakistan Army .. not Pakistani Army.. this pic is from 20011 Al samsaam IV:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Altamimi

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Why didnt you buy it than?
> nice pics btwn!




political reasons, and the Army wanted the leopard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Altamimi said:


> political reasons, and the Army wanted the leopard


Now after Germany refusing are you looking for Altay or some other Tank ?


----------



## Altamimi



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Altamimi

The First Airborne Brigade 5th Battalion, this is for the PARATROOPERS from the 5th Battalion who feel in the conflict with the Hothis. The paratrooper killed hundreds of Hothis to take back our land. 









videos of the mission

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Altamimi

Combat search and rescue

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Altamimi

Blackhawks

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Altamimi

RSAF AND USAF












Saudi and Egyptian Paratroopers

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Altamimi

Ministry Of Interior Special Security Forces graduation

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Altamimi

Ministry Of Interior Special Security Forces graduation
















\

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Altamimi

*



*


*



*
*







































*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Altamimi

*



*



*



*




*


































*




*
*




*

*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Altamimi

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Altamimi



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Altamimi



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

Train hard fight easy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Al Bhatti

May 18, 2014

*Saudi soldier eats live snake during training*

A Saudi solider devoured a snake alive during military training that was watched by the Gulf kingdom’s interior minister Prince Mohammed bin Nayef.

Arar newspaper published pictures showing the soldier biting into the reptile’s head before going down into its body.

The paper said the drill involving an elite army unit was intended to demonstrate the troops’ ability to adapt to various natural conditions.

Saudi soldier eats live snake during training - Emirates 24/7

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Altamimi

The Army just received the new H&K g36 



*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Altamimi said:


> The Army just received the new H&K g36
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Which gun they were using before and is now HK G36 main gun off Saudi army


----------



## Altamimi

Zarvan said:


> Which gun they were using before and is now HK G36 main gun off Saudi army


before it was mainly G3s and rarely Ak-47 or AUG. yes, they first started equipping the Air Defense two years ago then 2 months ago the Army began receiving the G36 and the MG36

here is a picture for a solider from The Land Forces equipped with a Mg36 and the new helmet Mich 2000. The picture was taken from exercise Sword Abdullah


----------



## Zarvan

Altamimi said:


> before it was mainly G3s and rarely Ak-47 or AUG. yes, they first started equipping the Air Defense two years ago then 2 months ago the Army began receiving the G36 and the MG36
> 
> here is a picture for a solider from The Land Forces equipped with a Mg36 and the new helmet Mich 2000. The picture was taken from exercise Sword Abdullah


Okay that is good and when whole army is able to receive these guns


----------



## Altamimi

Zarvan said:


> Okay that is good and when whole army is able to receive these guns



Because its manufactured in Saudi Arabia and the factory is only capable of producing a limited number of rifles, so it may take some time maybe around 1 to 2 years, but already two brigades and the King Abdulaziz Military Academy have received the G36



Just a notes this picture is for students of 
King Abdulaziz Military Academy
*




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DizuJ

*IHS Jane's 360*

*Saudi Arabia becomes first Paveway IV export customer*

Raytheon has secured its first export customer for the Paveway IV 500lb dual-mode (INS/GPS and laser-guided) precision guided munition (PGM), company officials confirmed on 25 March.

While the company was unable to confirm the identity of the customer, it is understood to be the Royal Saudi Air Force (RSAF). The Saudi export order is estimated to be worth in the region of GBP150 million (USD248 million) and to be for around 2,400 Paveway IVs.

A contract for the Paveway IV order is understood to have been signed between Raytheon UK and Saudi Arabia in December 2013, with the company receiving export approval from the US Congress - needed due to the use of US International Traffic in Arms Regulations (ITAR) sanctioned technology in the Paveway IV - in February.

The RSAF has long been earmarked as a potential Paveway IV operator, with _IHS Jane's_ reporting in July 2013 that a Saudi export contract for Paveway IV was expected to be signed in December 2013. It is understood the RSAF intends to deploy the Paveway IV from both their Eurofighter Typhoon and Panavia Tornado fighter aircraft, although not from their Boeing F-15 Eagle fighters.

John Michel, business director for Raytheon Missile Systems in the United Kingdom stated the order was of "significant" value and volume of Paveway IVs, but was unable to confirm specific numbers.

Raytheon confirmed that production was already beginning for the new order, with relevant sub-contracts having already been placed. Michel expects that first delivery of the Paveway IV will occur in the next 18 months, with all deliveries completed six months thereafter.

Michel stated that the export order would maintain production of the Paveway IV at Raytheon UK's Glenrothes facility in Scotland for another 24 months, which provides a solid indication of the number of PGMs involved in the Saudi order. With the RAF's 2012 orders for 1,600 being valued by the UK MoD at over GBP100 million, the value of the Saudi order is likely to be in the region of GBP150 million, plus any additional training, integration, logistics and support costs. 

The Paveway IVs for Saudi Arabia are expected to be of Raytheon's new baseline for the PGM, known as Mk II, which incorporates improved capabilities, based on the RAF's operational experience with the munition. These include an improved level of GPS accuracy, and an increased launch acceptability region for releasing the Paveway IV.

March 25, 2014

(I am not sure if this article from late March was reported on PDF)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wahhab2701

real


Altamimi said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


real badass


----------



## Altamimi

Royal Guard SF Training

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Altamimi

King Fahad Airbase which is responsible for protecting the Two Holy Mosques

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Altamimi

]











*



*
*



*


*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Altamimi

Saudi pilots and The US Navy Blue Angels 








New helmets for the Typhoon






















































Major General Sauid Algahmdi First Airborne Brigade Commander

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Altamimi

exercise Green Shield 2014 with the French Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Informant

Damn RSAF is the shit man, nice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Altamimi

\

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Altamimi

Saudi and Egyptian paratroopers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Altamimi



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frogman

Altamimi said:


> Saudi and Egyptian paratroopers



Any idea what EX the first picture is from?

The Egyptian fellas in the second pic are not paras, the lad to the left is regular infantry and the fella to the right is Special Forces (Sa'ka).


----------



## Altamimi

Frogman said:


> Any idea what EX the first picture is from?
> 
> The Egyptian fellas in the second pic are not paras, the lad to the left is regular infantry and the fella to the right is Special Forces (Sa'ka).




The first picture is from exercise Red Alligator 2013 with the Royal Marine Commando

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

@Altamimi | Does RSAF have AIM-9X or on order with the F-15SA?


----------



## Altamimi

Aeronaut said:


> @Altamimi | Does RSAF have AIM-9X or on order with the F-15SA?



yes

Emergency Forces , Ministry Of Interior Annual exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Altamimi

Frogman said:


> Any idea what EX the first picture is from?
> 
> The Egyptian fellas in the second pic are not paras, the lad to the left is regular infantry and the fella to the right is Special Forces (Sa'ka).





Here is a video for the exercise Red Alligator

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Altamimi

[/quote]


longbrained said:


> Nice. All the equipment is new and American made. But without professional Pakistani soldiers operating and maintaining these sophisticated weapon systems, they are nothing more than junk. Always remember that it is the soldier behind the gun and not the gun itself that matters. Another way of saying this is that one has to have the courage to use these. Also we must not forget that Saudi Arabia is under agreement with US, not to use these weapons in defense of muslim nations ever. Saudi Arabia has always done its utmost to protect American interests. Taking into account that Saudi Arabia along with some other Arab nations housing American bases and being, one has to keep it in context.




stop lying, there are no American bases in Saudi Arabia since 2002. who are you to say that Saudi soldiers aren't qualified to operate American weapons. there is no agreement saying that we can't use our weapons, we can use it when ever we want do you get it or not ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

stop lying, there are no American bases in Saudi Arabia since 2002. who are you to say that Saudi soldiers aren't qualified to operate American weapons. there is no agreement saying that we can't use our weapons, we can use it when ever we want do you get it or not ?[/quote]
Post more pictures of Saudi Armed Forces @Altamimi


----------



## najeeb ahmed

recentaly Saudi needs pak army and retired army officers to there army.... nawaz reject saudi nation


----------



## Zarvan

najeeb ahmed said:


> recentaly Saudi needs pak army and retired army officers to there army.... nawaz reject saudi nation


They were not seeking them for themselves they were seeking to send them in Syria


----------



## Altamimi



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Special forces in action:
























































​

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Altamimi

*



















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Altamimi

*




*







Army Aviation during a rescue mission in the north of the Kingdom four months ago
















































[

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Altamimi

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

BATTLE-READY: New members of the Saudi Special Security Forces, under the Ministry of Interior, demonstrate their fighting skills during their graduation ceremony at a training ground in Riyadh on Wednesday, May 28, 2014. Some 1,348 men completed months of rigorous training. (SPA photos)
@Aeronaut @Rashid Mahmood

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Altamimi

*









*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

Zarvan said:


>


I had come here to post these pics but it seems I reached a tad late.

@al-Hasani
I think the pic with tilted vehicles was awwwwwesome.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Halimi

Are there any large-scale procurements in waiting? Any plans to replace the older Tornados for example?

And didn't the German tank deal fall through? Any replacements?


----------



## Indus Falcon

Qannas = Sniper, right? 



Halimi said:


> Are there any large-scale procurements in waiting? Any plans to replace the older Tornados for example?
> 
> And didn't the German tank deal fall through? Any replacements?


Hi Nishan, How are you? Btw how old are you?


----------



## Altamimi

Army pilots training in the US































*

























*







Army MP

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Altamimi

Emergency Forces graduation, Ministry Of Interior

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Altamimi

Emergency Forces graduation, Ministry Of Interior 


































*















\






















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Altamimi

*





















\












































*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Altamimi

*






































































*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Altamimi

*































































*

*






























*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Altamimi

*



*



*









































*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Altamimi

*























*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Altamimi

\

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Altamimi



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

@Altamimi | Do you know if Mushak trainers are still in service with RSAF. Do you have any images?


----------



## Altamimi



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Altamimi



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Altamimi

Aeronaut said:


> @Altamimi | Do you know if Mushak trainers are still in service with RSAF. Do you have any images?




I'm not exactly sure, but I would say that the RSAF replaced it with other new airplanes, such as,
*Cirrus SR22*

*




*

*PC-21*


*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Altamimi

Saudi and Pakistan Navy 






















Army Special Forces in France 



















Saudi and French Paratroopers

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Altamimi

Army Aviation

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Altamimi

*



*













Saudi and Jordanian snipers 


























Desert storm 













In the US

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Altamimi

Bell-412






































Bell-412

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Altamimi

18th Squadron 

















Army Aviation UH-60L , Airforce Bell-412






















UH-60L Army
AH-64D Longbow Army
Bell-406 cs Army
Bell-412 Airforce
AS332 Superpuma Navy
EC-725 Super Cougar CSAR Airforce













مهووس بالامورالعسكرية والطيران @rsaf92 Instagram photos | Websta[/QUOTE]



EC-725 Super Cougar CSAR 
_



_

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Altamimi

*







In 1977










In 1979














RSAF Enemy's worse nightmare 





















Navy




















*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Halimi

What happened to Al-Hasani? Has he been banned again?


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Altamimi

Army pilots training in the US

*





































































*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Altamimi

*



*


*



*


*















































*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Do these folks belong to the MoI? 



Altamimi said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Altamimi

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Do these folks belong to the MoI?




RSLFA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

@Aeronaut @Luftwaffe @Zarvan @DESERT FIGHTER @rest... who argued about the RSAF Saab 2000 saying that the deal didn't go through.

How many? I don't know but something b/t 2 to 4.

Here is the first picture of it. 

@Yzd Khalifa @al-Hasani @JUBA @Full Moon @Hadbani @Altamimi

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Indus Falcon

Arabian Legend said:


> @Aeronaut @Luftwaffe @Zarvan @DESERT FIGHTER @rest... who argued about the RSAF Saab 2000 saying that the deal didn't go through.
> 
> How many? I don't know but something b/t 2 to 4.
> 
> Here is the first picture of it.
> 
> @Yzd Khalifa @al-Hasani @JUBA @Full Moon @Hadbani @Altamimi


More than the picture, I'm happy, that you are still here!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Arabian Legend said:


> @Aeronaut @Luftwaffe @Zarvan @DESERT FIGHTER @rest... who argued about the RSAF Saab 2000 saying that the deal didn't go through.
> 
> How many? I don't know but something b/t 2 to 4.
> 
> Here is the first picture of it.
> 
> @Yzd Khalifa @al-Hasani @JUBA @Full Moon @Hadbani @Altamimi


So you have them but why all the pictures are taken by such bad cameras



Arabian Legend said:


> @Aeronaut @Luftwaffe @Zarvan @DESERT FIGHTER @rest... who argued about the RSAF Saab 2000 saying that the deal didn't go through.
> 
> How many? I don't know but something b/t 2 to 4.
> 
> Here is the first picture of it.
> 
> @Yzd Khalifa @al-Hasani @JUBA @Full Moon @Hadbani @Altamimi


and Welcome back.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Arabian Legend said:


> @Aeronaut @Luftwaffe @Zarvan @DESERT FIGHTER @rest... who argued about the RSAF Saab 2000 saying that the deal didn't go through.
> 
> How many? I don't know but something b/t 2 to 4.
> 
> Here is the first picture of it.
> 
> @Yzd Khalifa @al-Hasani @JUBA @Full Moon @Hadbani @Altamimi




It's good to see you back bro. 

Hope you're doing well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Altamimi

Emergency forces and the Navy special forces in 2004 during a hostage rescue mission

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Altamimi

In 2005, Emergency Forces lunched an attack on terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Altamimi

Special Security Forces in 2004


























In 2004, Emergency Forces securing the Marriott Hotel in Riyadh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Altamimi



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Altamimi

Jordanian and saudi SF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Altamimi



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Altamimi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Those SIG-556 Commando are sick!


----------



## Altamimi

Aeronaut said:


> Those SIG-665 Commando are sick!




Another cool pictures for the SIG with the optics

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

If i was to into CQB, i'd pick SIG-556 Commando before any rifle in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

Abu Nasar said:


> More than the picture, I'm happy, that you are still here!



Im here just to troll so don't take me seriously.



Yzd Khalifa said:


> It's good to see you back bro.
> 
> Hope you're doing well.



Whats up Yzd !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

*Pilatus begins PC-21 aircraft deliveries to Royal Saudi Air Force*
12 June 2014

Email






The Royal Saudi Air Force (RSAF) will soon take delivery of the PC-21 expanded envelope trainer aircraft under contract from Pilatus Aircraft.

Carrying the registration numbers 905, 906 and 907, the first three aircraft departed the company's facility in Stans, Switzerland, on 02 June, reported Flightglobal.

The second batch of 908, 909 and 910 numbered turboprop-powered type aircraft also left the site for Riyadh, Saudi Arabia, the following week.

Saudi Arabia ordered 55 PC-21 aircraft along with an integrated ground based training system and a comprehensive logistics support package from BAE Systems in May 2012.

The deal also covered the delivery of 22 BAE Hawk 165 advanced jet trainers, which are expected to be used by RSAF to train pilots to fly Eurofighter Typhoon multi-role combat aircraft.

Selected after a comprehensive evaluation both in Stans, and under hot weather conditions in Riyadh, the PC-21 is expected to provide basic flying training to pilots, and replace RSAF's existing PC-9 trainer fleet.

"The PC-21 is expected to provide basic flying training to pilots, and replace RSAF's existing PC-9 trainer fleet."
Approximately 47 PC-9s were delivered by BAE as part of a package deal with Hawks to Saudi Arabia in the mid-1980s, according to Flightglobal's MiliCAS database.

Powered by a Pratt & Whitney PT6A-68B turboprop engine, the PC-21 is a low-wing swept monoplane advanced trainer aircraft designed to fulfil the requirements for basic, advanced and fighter lead-in training for pilots and, if required, weapon systems officers (WSO).

The aircraft features a fully digital glass cockpit with head-up displays, an up-front control panel (UFPC), a hands-on throttle and stick (HOTAS) control, and full sized multi-function displays.

The aircraft has also been ordered by the air forces of Qatar, Singapore, Switzerland and the UAE.

_Image: A Pilatus PC-21 turboprop trainer aircraft at the Royal International Air Tattoo, Fairford, Gloucestershire, UK. Photo: courtesy of Arpingstone._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Altamimi

*










































*


With the Jordanian 






زاد الاردن الاخباري - أخبار الأردن | بالصور - ولي العهد يرعى تخريج دورة المظليين للعمليات الخاصة



CSAR *Eurocopter EC 725 Caracal 















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Altamimi

*



















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Altamimi

*










*


SF in action 








Saudi and US Navy 



















saudi pilots examining the Pakistani F-16

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Luftwaffe

^^Last pic looks like Tom Clancy's GRAW 2.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JUBA

RSAF Lightning aircraft {HQ}

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

@Altamimi

Keep up the excellent work bro!

I am keeping an eye on you:

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Altamimi

Exercise Green Shield 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Altamimi

UH-60A Blackhawk





















The Army assisting the security forces in the fight on terror in 2004



























Cops

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Altamimi

The war on terror

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Altamimi



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Altamimi



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Altamimi

security forces in action









Cops

1:55









Emergency Forces
Some of the soldiers are trained by The SSG

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## R2D2

*MAFTA

Multilateral Agreement for a Free Trade Alliance*

I propose formation of an economic block MAFTA composed of Pakistan, China, Afghanistan, Russia, Iran, Turkey, Bangla Desh, Sudan, Saudi Arabia, UAE, CARs, Brazil, Indonesia, Malaysia, Venezuella, Japan, Cuba, Bolivia, Ireland, Brunei Dar as Salam and Palestinian Authority for free trade without or reduced customs duties.

A MAFTA secretariat should be formed in Istanbul or Kuala Lumpur to coordinate all the activites.

Pakistan and Afghanistan in particular can benefit from adaptation of the advanced technologies from brotherly countries. An example is the recent Metro Bus project in various cities of Punjab with the help of Turkey.

Malaysia and Indonesia are rich in Palm oil and can meet the needs of member countries. Malaysia is also ahead in technology.

Pakistan is a big exporter of Textile and Leather goods.

Brazil is an important member of BRICS group and the biggest exporter in south America.

Saudi Arabia, Iran and Venezuela are major exporters of crude oil. Russia is also a big exporter of gas and can supply Pakistan through its purchased gas from Turkmenistan.

Japan is the technological giant of the East and is already helping Pakistan in various projects.

Cuba is known for its independent policy and is the leading voice of the leftist world and will help us in gaining more space and allies diplomatically. The Cuban doctors performed selflessly during the 2005 earthquake in Pakistan.

Republic of Ireland is known for its independent foreign policy on the European mainland as opposed to Britain which is always toeing the American line.

Iran has patched up its differences with America and is emerging on world stage as a mature power.

Turkey is leading the Muslim world in moderate thought, technology, foreign investment and outreach.


----------



## Muslimdaughter

pak fooj zindabad


----------



## Altamimi

Ministry Of Interior Aviation 

S-70i Blackhawk and S-92 Sikorsky









supporting the Special Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Altamimi

Special Security Forces









In Britain 





















Border Guard 



Blackhawk S-70i























Cops

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Altamimi

Saudi and French paratroopers 




















Navy SF














Army SF 85











6th squadron, F-15

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JUBA

Altamimi said:


> In Britain




What's wrong with this guy ?!


----------



## Altamimi

JUBA said:


> What's wrong with this guy ?!



it's just makeup


----------



## Altamimi

*



*
































Second Gulf War

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Altamimi

Don't f**k with the RSAF
*



*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Altamimi

Royal Guard




































SANG

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Altamimi

new AMP cockpit of the C-130

*





The picture was taken from this video 

0:36





*



,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,









Motion Simulation was awarded the contract by Boeing to supply an F15 flight simulator to the Royal Saudi Air Force Museum, Saudi Arabia.

“The commission for this project started back in the summer” said Motion Simulation CEO Jonathan Bell. ”We listened very closely to what Boeing required, to provide a total package flight solution, utilising all of our skills through our proud history of world first technologies. Our solution for this client included flight joystick, throttle controls plus rudder pedals. Focus on the exterior was made to resemble the F15 colour scheme and livery details.”

Installation was completed on the 20th December 2013 and this stunning, permanent exhibit is now the centre piece of this wonderful flight museum.
Motion Simulation Ltd | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

@Altamimi @al-Hasani @Yzd Khalifa @JUBA In Saudi Arabia are local Saudis allowed to keep Guns legally I mean can they buy a Gun and with License


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Zarvan said:


> @Altamimi @al-Hasani @Yzd Khalifa @JUBA In Saudi Arabia are local Saudis allowed to keep Guns legally I mean can they buy a Gun and with License



Yes, but you must get the license if you wish to keep it legally.


----------



## Zarvan

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Yes, but you must get the license if you wish to keep it legally.


And Which Guns are allowed and which are not I mean caliber or in another words pistols revolvers or even Assault Rifles such M4 or AK-47 or others like them


----------



## Yzd Khalifa




----------



## Altamimi

Zarvan said:


> And Which Guns are allowed and which are not I mean caliber or in another words pistols revolvers or even Assault Rifles such M4 or AK-47 or others like them



it's illegal to have M4, you will commonly find AKs. Also, you could get an mp5


----------



## Zarvan

Altamimi said:


> it's illegal to have M4, you will commonly find AKs. Also, you could get an mp5


Dam Man I thought no Saudi can even buy not automatic pistol and dam you are still peaceful country without much crimes that is good thing i have heard so do most saudis like to keep weapons


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Zarvan said:


> And Which Guns are allowed and which are not I mean caliber or in another words pistols revolvers or even Assault Rifles such M4 or AK-47 or others like them



Pistols.


----------



## Altamimi

you can see this link to get an idea of what you can get in saudi arabia, they are sold illegally.



عروض السلاح (Clash_2012) on Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Pistols.


@Altamimi is saying you can have AK-47 and MP-5 Guns


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Zarvan said:


> @Altamimi is saying you can have AK-47 and MP-5 Guns


It isn't common though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Altamimi

Zarvan said:


> @Altamimi is saying you can have AK-47 and MP-5 Guns


to be honest I'm not 100% sure if the MP5 is sold legally, but i'm sure that the government give permeant for AKs



Yzd Khalifa said:


> It isn't common though


AKs are extremely common

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Altamimi said:


> to be honest I'm not 100% sure if the MP5 is sold legally, but i'm sure that the government give permeant for AKs
> 
> 
> AKs are extremely common


Yes I saw one video of wedding it was most probably Saudi Arabia and almost 40 different people were carrying Ak-47 and firing and going crazy @Yzd Khalifa


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Altamimi said:


> to be honest I'm not 100% sure if the MP5 is sold legally, but i'm sure that the government give permeant for AKs
> 
> 
> AKs are extremely common



Not common to be carried amongst the civilian populous bro. 

I understand that the AK-47s are common elsewhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Not common to be carried amongst the civilian populous bro.
> 
> I understand that the AK-47s are common elsewhere.


In which areas you mean which belong to one sect or close to Yemen


----------



## Altamimi

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Not common to be carried amongst the civilian populous bro.
> 
> I understand that the AK-47s are common elsewhere.



how about tribes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Altamimi said:


> how about tribes


Which mostly aren't amongst the civilian populous ...


----------



## AUz

Saudi Air Force has crazy weaponry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Altamimi

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Which mostly aren't amongst the civilian populous ...



can you explain?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Altamimi said:


> can you explain?


In short, a clan society mostly doesn't integrate itself with the civilians populous.



AUz said:


> Saudi Air Force has crazy weaponry.


Could u please give us a run-down?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Let me elaborate further on that one @Zarvan

Most people in KSA who are either in the police, military or have any other affinity with weapons due to their living do possess arms. It's not that difficult to buy weapons (obviously not all) if you are cleared. Many people do that frequently. There is also a illegal market. On the countryside and in certain regions of the country machine guns, in particularly AK47's as @Altamimi mentioned are extremely common. Dozens of people in my family back home are armed and I myself own a AK47 and none of us are "tribals" or country folks unless you consider Makkawi Hashemites that.

But to sum it up. The average Joe does not have machine guns at their disposal. Especially not in the main cities and towns. But pistols are not rare. While on the countryside heavier weapons are much more common.

Compared to most of the world's gun laws then the laws in KSA are not as strict but compared to for instance Texas they are not as liberal. In Texas for instance you are allowed to venture out in the public armed with a machine gun on your shoulder.

According to this list below from 2007 KSA was the 12th most armed country per capita in the world. In our immediate region our two neighbors Iraq and Yemen obviously had (still have) more weapons pr. capita due to the nature of the two countries and their security situation.

USA is obviously number 1. Still is to this day.

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/ملحق:قائمة_الدول_حسب_ملكية_الأفراد_للأسلحة

I hope that answered your question.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

al-Hasani said:


> Let me elaborate further on that one @Zarvan
> 
> Most people in KSA who are either in the police, military or have any other affinity with weapons due to their living do possess arms. It's not that difficult to buy weapons (obviously not all) if you are cleared. Many people do that frequently. There is also a illegal market. On the countryside and in certain regions of the country machine guns, in particularly AK47's as @Altamimi mentioned are extremely common. Dozens of people in my family back home are armed and I myself own a AK47 and none of us are "tribals" or country folks unless you consider Makkawi Hashemites that.
> 
> But to sum it up. The average Joe does not have machine guns at their disposal. Especially not in the main cities and towns. But pistols are not rare. While on the countryside heavier weapons are much more common.
> 
> Compared to most of the world's gun laws then the laws in KSA are not as strict but compared to for instance Texas they are not as liberal. In Texas for instance you are allowed to venture out in the public armed with a machine gun on your shoulder.
> 
> According to this list below from 2007 KSA was the 12th most armed country per capita in the world. In our immediate region our two neighbors Iraq and Yemen obviously had (still have) more weapons pr. capita due to the nature of the two countries and their security situation.
> 
> USA is obviously number 1. Still is to this day.
> 
> http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/ملحق:قائمة_الدول_حسب_ملكية_الأفراد_للأسلحة
> 
> I hope that answered your question.







__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=304792496296142




This is how saudis use Weapons @Aeronaut @al-Hasani @Yzd Khalifa @JUBA @Arabian Legend @Altamimi @Mosamania

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Altamimi

Special Security Forces, MOI

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Altamimi

Saudi apache in action 






Saudi Abrams in action

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frosty



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kompromat

Arabian Legend said:


>


----------



## Altamimi

*




















*














*



*


*













Air assault with the Turkish Special Forces 















*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Altamimi

Gulf War 




























*



*


*









*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Altamimi

*



*















*
















































*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Altamimi

*






















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Altamimi

Special Security Forces











Boarder Guard

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Altamimi

Boarder Guard

























Survival course for The RSAF Pilots































haaa












Training chopper for the Army Aviation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Altamimi



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Altamimi

*



*
*







*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Altamimi

*







*

*



*
*
*

*



*
*



*















*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

@Altamimi

Excellent updates as always brother!

The ancient holy land is safe and secure with those guys around.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Altamimi

al-Hasani said:


> @Altamimi
> 
> Excellent updates as always brother!
> 
> The ancient holy land is safe and secure with those guys around.





God Bless Them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Airbus Military - Marketing Newsletter - Two A330 MRTT support the Royal Saudi Air Force in their transatlantic deployment to Red Flag 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Altamimi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Altamimi

\

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## al-Hasani

Deleted my post from yesterday by a mistake. Thankfully it was "stored" here. Posting it again.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

al-Hasani said:


> Deleted my post from yesterday by a mistake. Thankfully it was "stored" here. Posting it again.


Man what is this ceremony and why it is taking place in a sports stadium

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Altamimi



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

@Zarvan

Graduation of officers at the King Abdul-Aziz Military Academy in Riyadh in early June this year. It's the oldest military academy in the country.

The coat of arms:




​Here are more photos from the graduation ceremony:

The Emir of Riyadh Province in attendance with other officials and high-ranking military personal:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Altamimi



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Altamimi

In Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Altamimi



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## al-Hasani

RSAF in action:











Especially the last and recent video is cool. Some really nice footage.​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Altamimi

King Abdul-Aziz Military Academy
Airborne School

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

Altamimi said:


> King Abdul-Aziz Military Academy
> Airborne School


Are all soldiers in sixth picture Saudis ?


----------



## Altamimi

Zarvan said:


> Are all soldiers in sixth picture Saudis ?


Saudi and Omani paratroopers



Altamimi said:


> Saudi and Omani paratroopers




Here is a video from the last year exercise mountain 13 with the Omani Paratroopers

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Altamimi

General Directorate of Narcotic Control 





































The first C-130 Saudi Arabia received 











Border Guard

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Altamimi



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Altamimi

Saudi and US Navy at Eager Lion 2014















UH-60A

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Altamimi

Secret Service GIP

"The Falcons" which is a tier 1 unit

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Altamimi

SANG Pilots are being trained in the US

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Altamimi

Special Operation Forces, MOI










Special Operation Forces, MOI














Emergency Forces, 
counter terrorism course







Security Aviation

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## al-Hasani

@Altamimi

Great update once again!









Special operation forces:

Ready to kill all unwanted elements such as for instance ISIS or Rafidah terror groups.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Altamimi

Navy SF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Altamimi



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Altamimi



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Altamimi

SANG

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Altamimi

Special Security Forces Graduation, MOI 

2 hours full of action

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

I am sorry but the navy is the weakest point of the army. It needs an overhaul to a large extent. KSA has nearly 4000 km of coastline scattered across 2 different seas. A strong navy is needed to project power and for influence outside of the region as well.

The vital and very strategic seas around the Arabian Peninsula should be under our heavy influence and our own backyard. Meaning most of the Red Sea, Gulf, Arabian Sea etc. Jointly with our long-standing friends and brothers and sisters in neighboring Egypt and obviously the remaining GCC and Pakistan.

For instance do anyone here know about the fact that 25% of all the world's sea traffic is going through the Red Sea? The importance of the Gulf there is no need to elaborate on either considering all the natural resources located in that region of the world.

The Arabian Sea is also very important strategically speaking.

Imagine KSA with a navy like its air force for 1 second.

I am also of the opinion that obligatory military service would not be a bad thing at all. A duration of 6 months would not be a bad idea at all to begin with. Many of the fat lazy asses also need such a thing. They will probably be the first one to flee should KSA ever be attacked. This must not happen.

The government should follow UAE's example as quickly as possible.

Becoming a nuclear power is also vital for the security and future energy sources.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nirkoty

Hi,
I would like to know if you have information concerning projects led by the saudi defense industry to design their own weapons ? I saw on websites that many armored vehicles have already been built but are there other things and do you think there is a real will from government to design their own weapons or they just want to rely on foreign weapons ? Thanks


----------



## Altamimi

Security Aviation 


S-70I Blackhawk

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## al-Hasani

Paratroopers and special forces in action:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

al-Hasani said:


> Paratroopers and special forces in action:


In Last Picture which Sniper Gun is This @Altamimi


----------



## Altamimi

Zarvan said:


> In Last Picture which Sniper Gun is This @Altamimi


Coyote 7.62 SWS

And the SF uses the another variant of the Coyote



Timberwolf 338 SWS caliber 338 long range









Also they use the
*PGWDTI LRT 3 50BMG*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Altamimi

Officially the Fn Scar 17 in service in the National Guard

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Altamimi



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

Nirkoty said:


> Hi,
> I would like to know if you have information concerning projects led by the saudi defense industry to design their own weapons ? I saw on websites that many armored vehicles have already been built but are there other things and do you think there is a real will from government to design their own weapons or they just want to rely on foreign weapons ? Thanks




Come with me. 




> *Saudi plans to set up Military Industrial City in Al Kharj*
> 
> *Nov 27 2013*
> 
> Currently in its design stage, the closed industrial city will house many plants, factories, vocational training facilities and an engineering college
> 
> Saudi Arabia will have a Military Industrial City in Al Kharj area in Riyadh. The project, which is in the design stage, will be exclusively devoted to military industries and hold many construction opportunities, according to a senior official.
> 
> Currently, additional details are not available as the development is a private industrial city project for the military and the client is the Royal Military of Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Speaking to Zawya, an official from the Saudi Industrial Property Authority (Modon) said, the Saudi ministry of defense and Modon plan to have many plants, factories and vocational training facilities including an engineering college within the project.
> 
> "The Military Industrial City is still in the design stage. Like many other countries in the world where military industries are closed, the Saudi Military Industrial City, too, will be a closed industrial city. It will be managed by the Saudi military. More details about the project cannot be revealed due to the prevailing laws. Big multinational defense firms like the BAE Systems, Lockheed Martin and others will be present in the proposed Military Industrial City. It will be located in Al Kharj, where there is an existing industrial city," the official confirmed, adding that it will house many factories manufacturing and assembling arms and ammunition.
> 
> Al Kharj is located 70 kilometers south of Riyadh and was home to 60,000 coalition forces during the 1991 Gulf War. It is in the Central region of Saudi Arabia.
> 
> "Our role at Modon is to ensure infrastructure, water supply, electricity and other public utilities to the project. Once we have completed our role, the city will be handed over to the Royal Military and the private companies managing the city," said the source.
> 
> "It will be the first such industrial city dedicated to military industries," the official told Zawya on the sidelines of the Big 5 exhibition in Dubai. Saudi Arabia, which spends several billion dollars per year on military procurements, has many other industrial cities planned, added the official.
> 
> According to recent reports, Saudi Arabia is the fourth largest defense budget spender in the world; it spent around USD 52.3 billion in 2013 and will increase the figure to nearly USD 77 billion by 2018.
> 
> While armored vehicles are manufactured locally, other military products are mostly imported. Military industrial cities, known as closed cities in the erstwhile Soviet Union, or the military industrial complexes in the US, are quite new to the Middle East. The only known military hardware manufacturing facility currently exists in Abu Dhabi, UAE.
> 
> "Other new industrial cities under design stage include Ahsa 2 Industrial City, Salva Industrial City, Dharma Industrial City and Riyadh Five Industrial City," said the Modon source.
> 
> "Modon has already achieved the target for 2013 to build 160 square kilometers of industrial cities in various locations and the biggest such industrial city is Sudair, which spreads over 275 million square meters. We have completed 160 square kilometers of industrial cities, consisting of 29 industrial cities and the under-construction projects will be completed within one to three years."
> 
> He added that Saudi Arabia is also building other new industrial cities and the list includes Al Baha 2, Jeddah Industrial City 3 and 4, Riyadh Industrial City 3, Damman Industrial City 3, Hafar Industrial City, Al Batin Industrial City and Shargah Industrial City. "There is a huge waiting list for new factories in Riyadh where two industrial cities are already full. Most of the completed industrial cities are completely occupied and there is demand for more space in Jeddah," he added.
> 
> Modon has established industrial cities in various regions of Saudi Arabia, and is currently overseeing 28 existing and underdevelopment cities which include Riyadh (1, 2 & 3), Jeddah (1, 2 & 3), Dammam (1, 2 & 3), Makkah, Qassim 1&2, Al-Ahssa', Madinah, Al-Kharj, Sudair, Hail, Tabuk, Ar'ar, Al-Jouf, Assir, Jazan, Najran, Al-Baha, Taif, Al-Zulfi, Shaqraa and Hafr Al-Bate.
> 
> "Modon is engaged in developing the industrial landscape of Saudi Arabia. We had only 14 industrial cities in 2007, which has gone up to 29 by 2013."
> 
> Saudi Arabia has about 3,000 factories in its industrial cities and employs more than 300,000 employees. These cities have invited investments worth SAR 250 billion (USD 67 billion), according to the authority.
> 
> *Zawya*





> *Kingdom to manufacture 70% of military hardware locally*
> 
> *By P.K. ABDUL GHAFOUR*
> *Published: Jan 19, 2011 00:06*
> 
> *JEDDAH: *Saudi Arabia announced Tuesday its plans to produce most of the military hardware and spare parts within the Kingdom by transferring foreign technology.
> 
> More than 70 percent of military equipment can be produced locally, said Prince Khaled bin Sultan, assistant minister of defense and aviation.
> 
> In a statement after presiding over a meeting of the central committee for local manufacturing, Prince Khaled said a special department would be established for local manufacturing and the transfer of technology at the armed forces. He said the committee would report directly to the minister of defense and aviation.
> 
> He emphasized the government plan to provide greater investment opportunities for the private sector in the military manufacturing sector. We have set out certain regulations to make sure the equipment and spare parts produced in the Kingdom are equal in quality to imported products, he said.
> 
> Prince Khaled also stressed that locally produced military equipment should be made available at prices lower than outside the country.
> 
> He said competition between private companies should be based on equality and justice. There are a number of military industries in Alkharj near Riyadh that are run by the Ministry of Defense and Aviation.
> 
> BAE Systems announced recently its intention to establish a military aircraft assembling plant in Saudi Arabia.
> 
> We have started training Saudis on Typhoon aircraft assembling at our plant in Warton to establish an assembly plant in the Kingdom shortly, said Guy Griffiths, managing director international and a member of the company executive council.
> 
> He said BAE Systems had established large-scale projects to train Saudi manpower in defense-related industries.
> 
> Griffiths said about 58 percent of the company 5,000 employees are Saudi.
> 
> Saudi Arabia signed an agreement to purchase 72 Typhoon Eurofighters in September 2007. The purchase, for which BAE Systems is prime contractor, is likely to be valued up to $40 billion. The deal calls for most of the aircraft to be assembled in the Kingdom.
> 
> In March 2008, the foundation stone was laid for a new center at King Abdulaziz Air Base in the Eastern Province to upgrade and assemble military aircraft systems. The complex will include a range of hangars, stores for hazardous materials, workshops, fuel storage, a water desalination plant and a power station.
> 
> *Arabnews*





> *Kingdom to boost military industries*
> 
> *By RIYADH: ARAB NEWS*
> *Published: May 2, 2012 01:33 Updated: May 3, 2012 15:33*
> 
> Prince Khaled bin Sultan, deputy defense minister, has emphasized the importance of making military equipment spare parts locally, adding that it was encouraged by the late Prince Sultan, former defense minister.
> 
> Speaking to reporters after visiting the air force command in Riyadh, he said about 120 factories in the Kingdom are now producing 156 spare parts.
> 
> If we bring all the spare parts of military equipment from abroad we have to spend a lot of money on that, the deputy minister said, and disclosed plans to set up more than 1,000 military industries. He commended the cooperation of the private sector in setting up military industries, saying private firms have invested nearly SR500 million in the sector. The Ministry of Defense has signed contracts with more than 100 Saudi companies for the purpose.
> 
> Prince Sultan statement comes after Defense Minister Prince Salman chaired a meeting of the board of directors of the General Organization for Military Industries here yesterday.
> 
> Prince Salman thanked Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Abdullah and Crown Prince Naif for their support to the organization.
> 
> The meeting was attended by Prince Khaled, Minister of Finance Ibrahim Al-Assaf, Minister of Commerce and Industry Tawfiq Al-Rabiah, President of King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology Mohammed Al-Suwaiyel, Chief of Staff Gen. Hussein Al-Qubail, Director General of General Organization for Military Industries Maj. Gen. Abdul Aziz Al-Hudaithi, Fahd bin Abdulaziz Al-Saeed, Khaled Al-Abdulkarim and Abdullah Bin Mahfouz.
> 
> Prince Salman later arrived in the northeastern border city of Hafr Al-Baten on an inspection tour of military personnel in the region. He was received on arrival by Eastern Province Deputy Gov. Prince Jelawi bin Abdul Aziz and senior officials.




*KSA : Prince Sultan Advanced Technological Research Institute*

*KSA : Prince Sultan Advanced Technological Research Institute*


 
*Middle East Propulsion Company and Al Salam Aircraft Company*

*Iraq F16 Blk 52's slightly inferior | Page 4

RSAF Typhoon complete 10,000 flying hours*


*Advanced Electronics Company*











*KSA : Damocles targeting pod for Eurofighter Typhoon*




> *Turkey, Saudi Arabia Ratify Defense Industry Cooperation Accord*
> 
> *Sep. 18, 2013 - 04:12PM
> By BURAK EGE BEKDIL
> 
> ANKARA —* Despite their differences over the July coup in Egypt, Turkey and Saudi Arabia have ratified a defense industry cooperation agreement..
> 
> According to the agreement, which took effect Sept. 11, Turkey and Saudi Arabia “aim to increase cooperation in the defense industry by improving the industry capabilities of both countries through more effective collaboration on the development, production and procurement of goods and services in the defense industry and the related technical and logistical support fields.”
> 
> The agreement had been signed in May and was pending parliamentary approval.
> 
> The agreement will remain in force for five years and it should be extended automatically for successive one-year periods. Last year, the Turkish parliament also approved a deal with Saudi Arabia regarding cooperation in the training of military personnel.
> 
> On a political level, Turkey and Saudi Arabia have cooperated to support the rebels fighting Syrian President Bashar al-Assad’s regime, which both countries said must be removed. But Ankara and Riyadh differ in their Egypt policies. Turkey has been a fierce opponent of the military coup that ousted Egyptian President Mohammed Morsi in July, while the Saudi kingdom has been supporting the military-backed government there.
> 
> Industry experts here say the cooperation accord between Turkey and Saudi Arabia could facilitate Turkey’s future exports of naval vessels, assault boats, armored vehicles and unmanned aerial vehicles to Saudi Arabia. The Arab kingdom also has shown an interest in the Altay, Turkey’s first indigenous new-generation battle tank now in the prototype production and testing stage.
> 
> *DefenseNews*




*Continue… see old links :*

*Defense cooperation agreement between Turkey and Saudi Arabia

Defense cooperation agreement between Turkey and Saudi Arabia | Page 4*



My home is your home. 

*MADE IN UAE | Page 4

MADE IN UAE | Page 5

KACST to launch new satellite

KACST to launch new satellite

KACST to launch new satellite

KACST to launch new satellite

UAE and Dassault Rafale Multi-Role Fighter to an industrial partnership

Strata's UAE aerospace plant gives big lift to Airbus

Abu Dhabi's Mubadala seals $5bn contracts with Airbus, Boeing*


...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## al-Hasani



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hakan

@Altamimi @Arabian Legend @al-Hasani @Yzd Khalifa 

Al-thread jameel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JUBA

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 38900



No Saudis to be seen in the pic.


----------



## Kompromat

JUBA said:


> No Saudis to be seen in the pic.



I think so too.



Altamimi said:


> Officially the Fn Scar 17 in service in the National Guard




Its Colt-M4 or some other AR-Frame not FN-SCAR H (7.62mm)


----------



## Altamimi

Aeronaut said:


> I think so too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its Colt-M4 or some other AR-Frame not FN-SCAR H (7.62mm)




Here is another picture 
























Aeronaut said:


> I think so too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its Colt-M4 or some other AR-Frame not FN-SCAR H (7.62mm)


----------



## Kompromat

Altamimi said:


> Here is another picture





Black stock = Civilian version.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Altamimi

Air Defense









Aeronaut said:


> I think so too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its Colt-M4 or some other AR-Frame not FN-SCAR H (7.62mm)




The stock doesn't look like the one from Ar-15


----------



## Kompromat

Altamimi said:


> Air Defense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stock doesn't look like the one from Ar-15



I think the 2nd picture is a SCAR-L (civilian variant).


----------



## Altamimi

Aeronaut said:


> I think the 2nd picture is a SCAR-L (civilian variant).



I don't think that SANG would equipped there soldiers with a civilian variant


----------



## Kompromat

Altamimi said:


> I don't think that SANG would equipped there soldiers with a civilian variant



Thats not what i have implied. It could be just a SANG trooper with his own weapon. Lets see as more pix will come out in the future. FN-SCAR H is certainly a very good rifle by all means.


----------



## Altamimi

Aeronaut said:


> Thats not what i have implied. It could be just a SANG trooper with his own weapon. Lets see as more pix will come out in the future. FN-SCAR H is certainly a very good rifle by all means.



It's impossible to get a Scar in Saudi Arabia. As you said there will be other pictures in the future

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Altamimi said:


> It's impossible to get a Scar in Saudi Arabia. As you said there will be other pictures in the future



Lets wait and see, i am yet to see a Milspec SCAR in Black.


----------



## al-Hasani



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

RSAF in action








Old photos of horsemen in the national guard with majestic white Arabian horses
Also nicknamed the "White Army"






More SANG:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bratva

ERIEYE Specs

Pakistan's Special mission aircrafts Information Pool

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Kompromat

Arabian Legend said:


>



Thats not a bad selfie.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Altamimi

Boarder Guard 














Emergency Forces










Special Security Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## al-Hasani



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rakan.SA



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

Nirkoty said:


> Hi,
> I would like to know if you have information concerning projects led by the saudi defense industry to design their own weapons ? I saw on websites that many armored vehicles have already been built but are there other things and do you think there is a real will from government to design their own weapons or they just want to rely on foreign weapons ? Thanks



If you are talking about Original Design that is very scarce as of now, Saudi Arabia is taking the military industrialization approach of the German Empire in 1863, and the Japanese Menji period Model, in which the majority of weapons are taken from foreign designs and produced in house (Production under license as it is called now). In the Small Arms front Saudi Arabia is currently producing the G-36 of all its variants as well as a home made modification to the G-3 for the Squad Marksman role. 

In the Explosive and ordinance departments, Saudi Arabia is currently self-sufficient in Mortar, Howitzer, Hand Grenades, Training Air Force Bombs,the GBU-10 and GBU-12, Special Operation explosives (C-4, simtex etc.). And needless to say of course all types of Small Arms ammunition used by any branch of the military or internal security. 

Saudi Arabia is currently experimenting with different types of APCs, MRAPs, Tracked Vehicles (I don't know why), UAVs and Special Purpose Helicopters.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WolfSlayer

There is a big difference between having a weapon and using it.
In 2nd Arab-Israel war, arabs had a lot more weapons that israel and everybody knows the result.


----------



## Mosamania

WolfSlayer said:


> There is a big difference between having a weapon and using it.
> In 2nd Arab-Israel war, arabs had a lot more weapons that israel and everybody knows the result.



Please don't compare now with 50 years ago, that's half a century ago. Your statement seems to reek of racism as if the race of Arabs is somehow inferior to another, so are you racist?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

WolfSlayer said:


> There is a big difference between having a weapon and using it.
> In 2nd Arab-Israel war, arabs had a lot more weapons that israel and everybody knows the result.



The Israelis have never gone to war with KSA. You must have gotten an A in your history class. 

Next ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rakan.SA



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Mosamania said:


> Please don't compare now with 50 years ago, that's half a century ago. Your statement seems to reek of racism as if the race of Arabs is somehow inferior to another, so are you racist?



Aside from KSA never being involved and only 2-3 Arab countries and none of them fought a total war like Israel that fought for their very existence.

Besides Arabs have a military history that is not rivaled by many people if any. For instance people from what is now Hijaz created 3 of the 11 largest empires the world has ever known. More than any other ethnicity in the top 15. Arabs controlled and conquered landmasses that very few people even came close to imitate.

List of largest empires - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Some clowns obviously think that history began 50 years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Saudi Arabian hawks in action in the UK. Awesome video:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Here are some photos of the SANG hope you enjoy:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania

*The SANG has finally got their own Apaches





















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

Putting an MRAP to the test:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Wahhab2701

Yzd Khalifa said:


>


 Bloody hell. What the hell was that? a typhoon? never seen thing like that before.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Wahhab2701 said:


> Bloody hell. What the hell was that? a typhoon? never seen thing like that before.


It's a an RSAF Typhoon  ...
Here is another stunt by the RSAF:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> *The SANG has finally got their own Apaches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Well I heard you ordered 70 out off which 24 will be given to SANG


----------



## Mosamania

Zarvan said:


> Well I heard you ordered 70 out off which 24 will be given to SANG



74 Apaches, and yes 24 will go to the SANG, while the rest will go to Army Aviation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

Wahhab2701 said:


> Bloody hell. What the hell was that? a typhoon? never seen thing like that before.


thats a RC plane not a real one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wahhab2701

Rakan.SA said:


> thats a RC plane not a real one


 that is more logical to me. I mean, a pilot need to be extremely insane to make that kind of maneuver. My safety coach/trainer (an ex USN's F-18 weapon specialist) told me that USN's fighter pilots are not allowed to fly their plane at or lower than 200 meter above the ground ( with USN's blue angel pilots as exception) and now you see a pilot maintained his plane in almost vertical position a few meters above the ground. This is toooo crazy.


----------



## Nike

WASHINGTON, Aug 12, 2014 – The State Department has made a determination approving a possible Foreign Military Sale to Saudi Arabia for an AWACS modernization program and associated equipment, parts, training and logistical support for an estimated cost of $2.0 billion. The Defense Security Cooperation Agency delivered the required certification notifying Congress of this possible sale on August 12, 2014.

The Kingdom of Saudi Arabia (KSA) has requested a sale of 5 Airborne Warning and Control System (AWACS) Block 40/45 Mission Computing Upgrade systems, 20 Next Generation Identification Friend or Foe (NG IFF) AN/UPX-40, communication equipment, provisioning, spare and repair parts, support equipment, Mission Planning System, repair and return, publications and technical documentation, personnel training and training equipment, U.S. Government and contractor logistics and technical support services, and other related elements of logistics and program support. The Block 40/45 major defense equipment includes new mission computing hardware and software with open architecture – including computers, servers, and mission interactive displays. The NG IFF major defense equipment includes receivers, interrogators and processor hardware for earlier detection of friendly contacts. The total estimated cost is $2.0 billion.

The proposed sale will contribute to the foreign policy and the national security objectives of the United States by helping to improve the security of a friendly country that has been and continues to be an important force for political stability in the Middle East.

These upgrades are a continuation of efforts to maintain interoperability with U.S. and coalition forces. The Royal Saudi Air Force’s (RSAF) AWACS fleet provides early warning of potential airborne threats to Saudi Arabia and manages friendly airborne assets. The sale of this equipment and support will enhance the RSAF’s ability to effectively field, support, and employ this aircraft for the foreseeable future. The KSA has the ability to absorb and use the defense articles and services associated with the AWACS modernization effort.

The proposed sale of this equipment and support will not alter the basic military balance in the region.

Implementation of this proposed sale will not require the assignment of additional U.S. Government or contractor representatives to the KSA.

The principal contractor will be The Boeing Company in Kent, Washington. There are no known offset agreements in connection with this potential sale.

There will be no adverse impact on U.S. defense readiness as a result of this proposed sale.

This notice of a potential sale is required by law and does not mean the sale has been concluded.

All questions regarding this proposed Foreign Military Sale should be directed to the State Department's Bureau of Political Military Affairs, Office of Congressional and Public Affairs, .

PDF Version: 



saudi_arabia_14-11.pdf

Saudi Arabia – AWACS Modernization Program | The Official Home of the Defense Security Cooperation Agency

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

*Mountain Warfare School:















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> *Mountain Warfare School:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey right now on some channel they are showing some ceremony with lot off soldiers and also people from Royal Family are sitting soldier did Tilawat they are sitting under some big tent @Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa @al-Hasani


----------



## Halimi

@al-Hasani, I see you're active and I don't know how to PM on this forum, so I'll say this here: for the love of God stop getting banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wahhab2701

Halimi said:


> @al-Hasani, I see you're active and I don't know how to PM on this forum, so I'll say this here: for the love of God stop getting banned.


 By the time, you will get used to with it. I did.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Navy:











Students at BRNC in Dartmouth, UK.











In KSA:








Wahhab2701 said:


> By the time, you will get used to with it. I did.



Aha, I see.



Halimi said:


> @al-Hasani, I see you're active and I don't know how to PM on this forum, so I'll say this here: for the love of God stop getting banned.



That's a big promise to make.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

al-Hasani said:


> Navy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Students at BRNC in Dartmouth, UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In KSA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aha, I see.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a big promise to make.


Man when you will finally go for Submarines and there were news you wanted to buy latest corvettes from USA


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


>


Those Helicopters which you ordered have they started to arrive


----------



## Mosamania

Zarvan said:


> Those Helicopters which you ordered have they started to arrive



Yeah these are the first of those.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Mosamania

Saudi made Al-Masmak Mk2 begin its inception into the Saudi Armed Forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

*SANG










































*​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Frosty

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=804403529571151

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Arabian Legend

^^ The new helmet is already in-service.




*HOW IT WORKS*

Using the new helmet system, the pilot can now look at multiple targets, lock-on to them, and then, by voice-command, prioritise them.


Radar in the nose of the Typhoon detects enemy aircraft hidden from his view in the airspace below.
As the pilot looks down the position of the enemy aircraft is projected onto his visor. He can then lock-on to the aircraft by voice-command so it is tracked by the aircraft's weapons systems.
The pilot can also lock-on to enemy aircraft number 2 closing rapidly in over his right shoulder.
He can then prioritise his targets by voice command before engaging his weapons.

It’s a lightning-fast system to let the pilot look, lock-on, and fire. *Wherever the pilots head turns, his sensors and weapons face the same direction.*

Imagery projected onto the pilot’s visor gives, amongst *other information, speed, heading and height – and crucially, it also gives the precise position of any enemy aircraft or missiles*. The imagery, which remains stable and accurate at all viewing angles, *means the pilot can make rapid decisions without ever having to take their eyes off the target.*

*WHY IS IT SO SPECIAL?*

Conventional systems mean pilots have to point the aircraft in the direction they want to fire to get the enemy in a field of view before they engage their weapons. *The super helmet system allows the pilot to let his helmet do the pointing without having to waste vital time manoeuvring the aircraft - giving a big advantage in combat.*
*SENSORS WORKING OVERTIME*

The bumps (infra-red LED’s) are used to calculate the pilot’s head position and its angle.

The LEDs on the helmet flash and the 3 sensors in the cockpit detect the flashing. The data is then used to calculate where the pilot is looking. As the pilot turns his head, the system continually re-configures to use the best sensor and LED combination to give the most accurate result. Accurate targeting is immediate; there’s no delay

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mosamania

*SANG








































*​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


>


Hope that soon Saudi Arabia orders Submarines

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Zarvan said:


> Hope that soon Saudi Arabia orders Submarines



Fvck submarines, we don't want submarines, if for anything just so that you stop going on and on and on about submarines. TO hell with submarines.


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> Fvck submarines, we don't want submarines, if for anything just so that you stop going on and on and on about submarines. TO hell with submarines.


You need them by the way recently there were news Germans are not too happy with HK G 36 its having some problems so you are getting this as your main Gun so is it doing ok for you guys ?


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Mosamania said:


> Fvck submarines, we don't want submarines, if for anything just so that you stop going on and on and on about submarines. TO hell with submarines.


There is NO point for intimidating people


----------



## Zarvan

Yzd Khalifa said:


> There is NO point for intimidating people


Hey according to news Germans are not very happy with G36 Gun. Is it doing okay for you ?


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Zarvan said:


> Hey according to news Germans are not very happy with G36 Gun. Is it doing okay for you ?


Tbqh, IDK.


----------



## Halimi

Speaking of the Germans, did that Leopard tank deal officially fall through?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Mosamania said:


> Fvck submarines, we don't want submarines, if for anything just so that you stop going on and on and on about submarines. TO hell with submarines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Arabian Legend said:


>


Nice one Nice Camouflage can you post the pictures of Uniforms used by your forces



BLACKEAGLE said:


>


Where you have been brother ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

i heard there is a big contract for the saudi navy. american equipment. any news ?


----------



## Bratva

Does Saudi AF has top gun type academy? Or they send their pilots to america for advance combat training ?

Another thing I want to ask, I never heard DACT exercises Saud AF conduct b/w tornadoes vs F-15 vs EF or F-15 vs EF. If it ever occurred, if any member happen to know what was the outcome ?


----------



## Mosamania

Bratva said:


> Does Saudi AF has top gun type academy? Or they send their pilots to america for advance combat training ?
> 
> Another thing I want to ask, I never heard DACT exercises Saud AF conduct b/w tornadoes vs F-15 vs EF or F-15 vs EF. If it ever occurred, if any member happen to know what was the outcome ?



I don't really know regarding your first question, I am going to let someone who knows better than me regarding the AF eduction program answer. 

For your second question, there are very fierce competitions that happen between the different squadrons, and for a few years now since the EF was cleared for Air Engagements have participated in, and the fiercest of all competitions are the ones between the EF and F-15 and the most famous annual excersise that is followed by the entire Saudi military and not just the AF is the one between Squadron 13 with their F-15Cs and Squadron 10 with their EF. As both of them historically have scored the most kills against enemy aircraft and have developed their own Squadron cultures and traditions sort to speak. 

The results are not published but I follow a few Saudi pilots on Twitter and Instagram and their friendly rivalry is amusing to follow.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frosty



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Frosty said:


>




Awesome wahabi brother. this guy should be a Saudi mascot 
dispels the lazy pot belly Saudi stereotype


----------



## Zarvan

Frosty said:


>


In the last picture is this giant from Saudi Army or SANG


----------



## Mosamania

Irfan Baloch said:


> Awesome wahabi brother. this guy should be a Saudi mascot
> dispels the lazy pot belly Saudi stereotype



And you immediately judged him based on his nationality?


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> And you immediately judged him based on his nationality?


That huge muscular soldier was from Saudi Army or SANG


----------



## Mosamania

Zarvan said:


> That huge muscular soldier was from Saudi Army or SANG



Army, Military Police to be exact.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Mosamania said:


> And you immediately judged him based on his nationality?


my "judgement" was only meant in a positive sense and I feel vindicated as well (will explain further)

NOT going to justify what I said which might look wrong.

I only meant admiration here and the picture proves my point earlier on Pak Saudi special forces related thread where I was the only voice saying that Saudi special forces are a real deal but everyone else I remember was dishing out their opinions like popcorn vending machine saying Saudi soldiers are hopeless in physical exertion and posted some over weight Saudi soldiers.

this picture breaks that mould thankfully

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Altamimi

* GCC Special Force *








Navy SF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Altamimi

Horus said:


> I think so too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its Colt-M4 or some other AR-Frame not FN-SCAR H (7.62mm)



SANG

View attachment 4081ddba2f5573beb68227b82c535b7e.png




View attachment 37ad397a61b8bc917cf2917a64a88954.png





Here is the FN SCAR

View attachment d0bc289f175ac7dc601a679bf83704a7.png

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Altamimi said:


> * GCC Special Force *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy SF
> 
> 
> View attachment d5e108cf59b617eee02689a03ee672ef.png


Why all off your Ground Forces use same Uniform in Commandos of all forces have same uniform


----------



## Kompromat

Altamimi said:


> SANG
> 
> View attachment 49253
> 
> View attachment 49254
> 
> 
> Here is the FN SCAR
> 
> View attachment 49255




Yes, this image is quite clear. Is RSA going to adopt it as a battle rifle?


----------



## Zarvan

Horus said:


> Yes, this image is quite clear. Is RSA going to adopt it as a battle rifle?


What I knew was RSA was adopting G36 as there battle rifle although Germany itself was not happy with the Gun


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

*Comparison of Saudi Forces vs Pakistani Forces*

*Army : Saudi Arabia 5- Pakistan 8*

------------------Saudi Arabia---------------------------------------------Pakistan-----------------------Result
Active : 233,500 vs 550,000 ---------------------(Pakistan)
Reservers : 25,000 vs 550,000------------------(Pakistan)


Tanks : M1 Abrams (315) ---------- --------vs-------2,500 (400 reserve)-----------------(Pakistan)
Secondary Option (800)

APC : 5,000+ vs 900 -------------------------------(Saudia Arabia)
Air DEF : Patriot Missile Defence (???) vs mSPADA2000 10 Batteries ----------------(DRAW)
AirDEF : Purchaser vs Serial Producer 0f weapons shoulderbased ---------(Pakistan)
MRL : 322 vs 284 -------------------------------------(Saudia Arabia)
Artillery : 400+ vs 400+ ---------------------------(Draw)

Light Troop Transport (Humvee/Jeep) 15,000 vehicles vs 5,000 (Landrovers) ----------(Saudia Arabia)


Aviation Corp:
Helicopters *82 Apache * vs 51 Cobras (Russian MI-35 Arriving)---------(Saudia Arabia)
Transport helicopter 94 vs 230 --------------------------------------------------(Pakistan)
Heavy Transport 30( 20 Arriving) vs 18 --------------------------------------(Saudia Arabia)
Fuel Tankers 7(5 arriving) vs 4 -------------------------------------------------(Saudia Arabia)

Manufacturing Base Not prominent VS YES -------------------(Pakistan)
Missile Program Purchase Vs YES (Extensive) -------------------(Pakistan)

WMD NO VS YES --------(Pakistan)


*NAVY :Saudi Arabia 2 - Pakistan 6*

FRIGATES------------------7 vs 10 (6 arriving , OHP+ F22P) ---(Pakistan)
Corvettes------------------4 vs 0 -----------------------(Saudia Arabia)
SUBS------------------0 vs 5 (6 arriving + nuclear sub program) ---(Pakistan)
Midget Submarine - No vs Yes ------------------------------------------(Pakistan)
Amphibious Assault------------------0 vs 0 ------------------------(Draw)

Navy Aviation Jets NO vs YES (Mirage Wing) ----(Pakistan)
Helicopters 44 vs 18+ ------------------------(Saudia Arabia)
Patrol Boats 9 vs 12 -------------------------(Pakistan)
Anti Sub 0 vs 9 (P3 Orion level) ------(Pakistan)


*AIR-FORCE Saudi Arabia 2 - Pakistan 2 *
(There appears to be a Technological Advantage emerging in Saudi forces planes vs Pakistani planes in all 3 tier)

Tier-One jets------------------72 (Euro Fighter) -------------------------- vs 130+ (F16/JF17) -------------(Pakistan)
Tier-Two ---------------------- 311 (F15)-------------------------------------- vs 240+ (Mirage/F7 etc) ----(Saudia Arabia)
Tier- Three ------------------ 231 (Tornadoes/F-5)-------------------------vs 80+ (Mirage 5) ------------(Saudia Arabia)

Tactical AWACs /ECW---------5 (Sentri)----------vs 8 (Saab/Chinese) ---------------(Pakistan)

Training crafts Purchase but lots of money vs Serial Production -----(Draw)

Saudis , in recent times have purchased great amount of fighter Jet , and this have bridged the gap with Pakistan Airforce greatly , infact one can argue they have more Tier1 /Tier 2 planes vs Pakistan, and it appears they have advantage.

For Pakistan the Block 2 , JF17 thunder would certainly make things bit more interesting however Pakistan really need get going with finishing Block 2 / Block 3 to play catchup

The decision not to induct J10B jet would certainly show in the comparison of the two airforces

Saudis do not have ample amount of Tanks so they are weak in any ground offensive but they have great ability from air due to Apache helicopters to offer protection to their limited assets on ground, perhaps its intentionally done to prevent Saudia from Attacking any neighboring nation

The Saudis do enjoy wonderful advantage on Transport capabilities , and Refueling Tankers, also they have Awacs


----------



## Zarvan

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> *Comparison of Saudi Forces vs Pakistani Forces*
> 
> *Army : Saudi Arabia 5- Pakistan 8*
> 
> ------------------Saudi Arabia---------------------------------------------Pakistan-----------------------Result
> Active : 233,500 vs 550,000 ---------------------(Pakistan)
> Reservers : 25,000 vs 550,000------------------(Pakistan)
> 
> 
> Tanks : M1 Abrams (315) ---------- --------vs-------2,500 (400 reserve)-----------------(Pakistan)
> Secondary Option (800)
> 
> APC : 5,000+ vs 900 -------------------------------(Saudia Arabia)
> Air DEF : Patriot Missile Defence (???) vs mSPADA2000 10 Batteries ----------------(DRAW)
> AirDEF : Purchaser vs Serial Producer 0f weapons shoulderbased ---------(Pakistan)
> MRL : 322 vs 284 -------------------------------------(Saudia Arabia)
> Artillery : 400+ vs 400+ ---------------------------(Draw)
> 
> Light Troop Transport (Humvee/Jeep) 15,000 vehicles vs 5,000 (Landrovers) ----------(Saudia Arabia)
> 
> 
> Aviation Corp:
> Helicopters *82 Apache * vs 51 Cobras (Russian MI-35 Arriving)---------(Saudia Arabia)
> Transport helicopter 94 vs 230 --------------------------------------------------(Pakistan)
> Heavy Transport 30( 20 Arriving) vs 18 --------------------------------------(Saudia Arabia)
> Fuel Tankers 7(5 arriving) vs 4 -------------------------------------------------(Saudia Arabia)
> 
> Manufacturing Base Not prominent VS YES -------------------(Pakistan)
> Missile Program Purchase Vs YES (Extensive) -------------------(Pakistan)
> 
> WMD NO VS YES --------(Pakistan)
> 
> 
> *NAVY :Saudi Arabia 2 - Pakistan 6*
> 
> FRIGATES------------------7 vs 10 (6 arriving , OHP+ F22P) ---(Pakistan)
> Corvettes------------------4 vs 0 -----------------------(Saudia Arabia)
> SUBS------------------0 vs 5 (6 arriving + nuclear sub program) ---(Pakistan)
> Midget Submarine - No vs Yes ------------------------------------------(Pakistan)
> Amphibious Assault------------------0 vs 0 ------------------------(Draw)
> 
> Navy Aviation Jets NO vs YES (Mirage Wing) ----(Pakistan)
> Helicopters 44 vs 18+ ------------------------(Saudia Arabia)
> Patrol Boats 9 vs 12 -------------------------(Pakistan)
> Anti Sub 0 vs 9 (P3 Orion level) ------(Pakistan)
> 
> 
> *AIR-FORCE Saudi Arabia 2 - Pakistan 2 *
> (There appears to be a Technological Advantage emerging in Saudi forces planes vs Pakistani planes in all 3 tier)
> 
> Tier-One jets------------------72 (Euro Fighter) -------------------------- vs 130+ (F16/JF17) -------------(Pakistan)
> Tier-Two ---------------------- 311 (F15)-------------------------------------- vs 240+ (Mirage/F7 etc) ----(Saudia Arabia)
> Tier- Three ------------------ 231 (Tornadoes/F-5)-------------------------vs 80+ (Mirage 5) ------------(Saudia Arabia)
> 
> Tactical AWACs /ECW---------5 (Sentri)----------vs 8 (Saab/Chinese) ---------------(Pakistan)
> 
> Training crafts Purchase but lots of money vs Serial Production -----(Draw)
> 
> Saudis , in recent times have purchased great amount of fighter Jet , and this have bridged the gap with Pakistan Airforce greatly , infact one can argue they have more Tier1 /Tier 2 planes vs Pakistan
> 
> For Pakistan the Block 2 , JF17 thunder would certainly make things bit more interesting however Pakistan really need to retire the Mirage 5 fleet soonest
> 
> Saudia do not have amply amount of Tanks so they are weak in any ground offensive but they have great ability from air due to Apache helicopters to offer protection to their limited assets on ground.
> 
> The Saudis do enjoy wonderful advantage on Transport capabilities , and Refueling Tankers, also they have Awacs


Pakistan has only 900 APC this can't be true we would have more as for Air Force yes Saudis win for Navy we win for Tanks we win because we have lot more than them


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

I was suprised how quickly the Saudi Airforce has gone up in numbers on F15 and Euro Fighter numbers and they have option of another 80 Euro Fighter jets


----------



## Mosamania

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> *Comparison of Saudi Forces vs Pakistani Forces*
> 
> *Army : Saudi Arabia 5- Pakistan 8*
> 
> ------------------Saudi Arabia---------------------------------------------Pakistan-----------------------Result
> Active : 233,500 vs 550,000 ---------------------(Pakistan)
> Reservers : 25,000 vs 550,000------------------(Pakistan)
> 
> 
> Tanks : M1 Abrams (315) ---------- --------vs-------2,500 (400 reserve)-----------------(Pakistan)
> Secondary Option (800)
> 
> APC : 5,000+ vs 900 -------------------------------(Saudia Arabia)
> Air DEF : Patriot Missile Defence (???) vs mSPADA2000 10 Batteries ----------------(DRAW)
> AirDEF : Purchaser vs Serial Producer 0f weapons shoulderbased ---------(Pakistan)
> MRL : 322 vs 284 -------------------------------------(Saudia Arabia)
> Artillery : 400+ vs 400+ ---------------------------(Draw)
> 
> Light Troop Transport (Humvee/Jeep) 15,000 vehicles vs 5,000 (Landrovers) ----------(Saudia Arabia)
> 
> 
> Aviation Corp:
> Helicopters *82 Apache * vs 51 Cobras (Russian MI-35 Arriving)---------(Saudia Arabia)
> Transport helicopter 94 vs 230 --------------------------------------------------(Pakistan)
> Heavy Transport 30( 20 Arriving) vs 18 --------------------------------------(Saudia Arabia)
> Fuel Tankers 7(5 arriving) vs 4 -------------------------------------------------(Saudia Arabia)
> 
> Manufacturing Base Not prominent VS YES -------------------(Pakistan)
> Missile Program Purchase Vs YES (Extensive) -------------------(Pakistan)
> 
> WMD NO VS YES --------(Pakistan)
> 
> 
> *NAVY :Saudi Arabia 2 - Pakistan 6*
> 
> FRIGATES------------------7 vs 10 (6 arriving , OHP+ F22P) ---(Pakistan)
> Corvettes------------------4 vs 0 -----------------------(Saudia Arabia)
> SUBS------------------0 vs 5 (6 arriving + nuclear sub program) ---(Pakistan)
> Midget Submarine - No vs Yes ------------------------------------------(Pakistan)
> Amphibious Assault------------------0 vs 0 ------------------------(Draw)
> 
> Navy Aviation Jets NO vs YES (Mirage Wing) ----(Pakistan)
> Helicopters 44 vs 18+ ------------------------(Saudia Arabia)
> Patrol Boats 9 vs 12 -------------------------(Pakistan)
> Anti Sub 0 vs 9 (P3 Orion level) ------(Pakistan)
> 
> 
> *AIR-FORCE Saudi Arabia 2 - Pakistan 2 *
> (There appears to be a Technological Advantage emerging in Saudi forces planes vs Pakistani planes in all 3 tier)
> 
> Tier-One jets------------------72 (Euro Fighter) -------------------------- vs 130+ (F16/JF17) -------------(Pakistan)
> Tier-Two ---------------------- 311 (F15)-------------------------------------- vs 240+ (Mirage/F7 etc) ----(Saudia Arabia)
> Tier- Three ------------------ 231 (Tornadoes/F-5)-------------------------vs 80+ (Mirage 5) ------------(Saudia Arabia)
> 
> Tactical AWACs /ECW---------5 (Sentri)----------vs 8 (Saab/Chinese) ---------------(Pakistan)
> 
> Training crafts Purchase but lots of money vs Serial Production -----(Draw)
> 
> Saudis , in recent times have purchased great amount of fighter Jet , and this have bridged the gap with Pakistan Airforce greatly , infact one can argue they have more Tier1 /Tier 2 planes vs Pakistan
> 
> For Pakistan the Block 2 , JF17 thunder would certainly make things bit more interesting however Pakistan really need to retire the Mirage 5 fleet soonest
> 
> Saudia do not have amply amount of Tanks so they are weak in any ground offensive but they have great ability from air due to Apache helicopters to offer protection to their limited assets on ground.
> 
> The Saudis do enjoy wonderful advantage on Transport capabilities , and Refueling Tankers, also they have Awacs



Here are a few interesting points that I would like to raise: 

1- why would KSA ever be VS Pakistan ever? 
2- F-15 is tier 2 while JF-17 is a tier 1? Seriously? You are in a defense forum? 

Also you forgot to count the other tanks in Saudi inventory, and the M1s are 450 not 315, that's a very old number. 

All in all these types of comparison la are stupid and it won't get anybody anywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> Here are a few interesting points that I would like to raise:
> 
> 1- why would KSA ever be VS Pakistan ever?
> 2- F-15 is tier 2 while JF-17 is a tier 1? Seriously? You are in a defense forum?
> 
> Also you forgot to count the other tanks in Saudi inventory, and the M1s are 450 not 315, that's a very old number.
> 
> All in all these types of comparison la are stupid and it won't get anybody anywhere.


He was just comparing forces and yes F-15 is far better than JF-17 Thunder


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Its just a comparison of forces capabilities

I rated JF17 / F16 combination as tier one , from Pakistan's prespective as these would be our front runners

For us the Our Tier 2 , is Mirage which would hypothetically be against the F15 , which is a far more superior plane.

Which is why I said , there is a Technological mismatch in all 3 tiers

Which is why we should improve our Block 2 and Block 3 for JF17 Thunder so we can stay in touch with other leading air forces of world


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> Here are a few interesting points that I would like to raise:
> 
> 1- why would KSA ever be VS Pakistan ever?
> 2- F-15 is tier 2 while JF-17 is a tier 1? Seriously? You are in a defense forum?
> 
> Also you forgot to count the other tanks in Saudi inventory, and the M1s are 450 not 315, that's a very old number.
> 
> All in all these types of comparison la are stupid and it won't get anybody anywhere.


Sir you need lot of more Tanks I think

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

The Apache force is pretty impressive as well 80+ is a very healthy numbers as these choppers are loaded with alot of anti tank capabilities


----------



## The Sultan Erdogan

@Mosamania @Arabian Knight @al-Hasani

Can you guys give me detail of Saudi Eurofighter deal?

What is Saudi Arabia buying? (Weapon systems, spares etc. etc.)

Also, is Saudi Arabia getting Meteor BVR with Eurofighters?



AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> *Comparison of Saudi Forces vs Pakistani Forces*



Whats the point of doing this?

Pakistan and Saudi Arabia are like brothers and very good allies.


----------



## Altamimi

Horus said:


> Yes, this image is quite clear. Is RSA going to adopt it as a battle rifle?



I don't know what you mean by RSA , however I don't think any force will adopt it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Altamimi

The Navy SF + Combat Divers participated in the National Day celebrations 


































































View attachment 3f839d4e8fb32f4b0db7fecdcdf5b3cf.png

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Altamimi

Army SF sniper

View attachment 00ecc0ea283bde654ee5a4ede3d24525.png


*Emergency Forces getting ready for Hajj*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

The Sultan Erdogan said:


> @Mosamania @Arabian Knight @al-Hasani
> 
> Can you guys give me detail of Saudi Eurofighter deal?
> 
> What is Saudi Arabia buying? (Weapon systems, spares etc. etc.)
> 
> Also, is Saudi Arabia getting Meteor BVR with Eurofighters?
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the point of doing this?
> 
> Pakistan and Saudi Arabia are like brothers and very good allies.



72 typhoons, our typhoons will have all armaments available to RAF plus the French AASM Hammer.

We will have a full maintenance and spares production facilities, the only ones out of Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Neptune

@Mosamania mate I have a question for you. I read a news today regarding RSAF. It says that during the joint air campaign against ISIL, two RSAF fighter pilots along with their aircraft have defected to ISIL. the site is a neutral site but I think it could also be an anti-Arab propaganda. How true is it can you verify?


----------



## Mosamania

Neptune said:


> @Mosamania mate I have a question for you. I read a news today regarding RSAF. It says that during the joint air campaign against ISIL, two RSAF fighter pilots along with their aircraft have defected to ISIL. the site is a neutral site but I think it could also be an anti-Arab propaganda. How true is it can you verify?



ISIS has been making none stop propaganda against KSA since the beginning of operations. Like I hear a different story every 2 minutes. One was that a Saudi jet was shut down and an Emarati pilot was captured, another is that they kidnapped a pilot from his home, they all turn out to be lies. This must be the newest one.

I just don't even follow it anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> ISIS has been making none stop propaganda against KSA since the beginning of operations. Like I hear a different story every 2 minutes. One was that a Saudi jet was shut down and an Emarati pilot was captured, another is that they kidnapped a pilot from his home, they all turn out to be lies. This must be the newest one.
> 
> I just don't even follow it anymore.


Here comes another one that Saudi Arabia has arrested a pilot by name off Faisal Al Ghamidi who refused to take part in a mission against ISIS I can post the picture which I saw on net


----------



## Zarvan

Hajj Security Parade held on 28th September 2014 May ALLAH bless these Guys who protect Makkah and Madinah and Hajjis @Mosamania @Yzd Khalifa @Arabian Legend @Altamimi @al-Hasani @Full Moon @JUBA @JonAsad

I like the most the guys in 2nd last picture

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

Zarvan said:


> Here comes another one that Saudi Arabia has arrested a pilot by name off Faisal Al Ghamidi who refused to take part in a mission against ISIS I can post the picture which I saw on net



Fake news. That's it. I come from the same family and i can tell you this rumors is nothing but a BS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

Zarvan said:


> Here comes another one that Saudi Arabia has arrested a pilot by name off Faisal Al Ghamidi who refused to take part in a mission against ISIS I can post the picture which I saw on net



Yep part of the propaganda cycle. ISIS is lying through its teeth left and right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> Yep part of the propaganda cycle. ISIS is lying through its teeth left and right.


Okay I believe you by the way this was the picture they posted


----------



## Mosamania

Zarvan said:


> Okay I believe you by the way this was the picture they posted
> View attachment 96288



Even the name in his name tag is different than the one they posted, I guess they don't have "enhance" technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> Even the name in his name tag is different than the one they posted, I guess they don't have "enhance" technology.


Hey the HAJJ security Guys one Group is wearing Red Caps and I think carrying HK G36 what are they called


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al Bhatti

September 29, 2014
*
Millions of Muslim pilgrims will be converging on Saudi Arabia in the coming days for the annual Haj. Ahead of the gathering, Saudi Arabia’s special forces held a military parade in Mecca. *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Al Bhatti said:


> September 29, 2014
> *Millions of Muslim pilgrims will be converging on Saudi Arabia in the coming days for the annual Haj. Ahead of the gathering, Saudi Arabia’s special forces held a military parade in Mecca. *
> 
> 
> View attachment 98424
> View attachment 98425
> 
> 
> View attachment 98426
> 
> 
> View attachment 98427
> 
> 
> View attachment 98428
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 98429
> 
> 
> View attachment 98430
> 
> 
> View attachment 98431
> 
> 
> View attachment 98444


First picture is the most awesome one by the way in 4th picture what Missile system are they carrying ? @Horus @Mosamania @Yzd Khalifa @al-Hasani


----------



## Arabian Legend

Zarvan said:


> First picture is the most awesome one by the way in 4th picture what Missile system are they carrying ? @Horus @Mosamania @Yzd Khalifa @al-Hasani




The German RGW-90.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Altamimi

Zarvan said:


> Okay I believe you by the way this was the picture they posted
> View attachment 96288




that pilot's name is abdalraof alsalami



Zarvan said:


> Hey the HAJJ security Guys one Group is wearing Red Caps and I think carrying HK G36 what are they called



special operation forces 

their patch 

View attachment 2c64a9a290da640d0bfc28fe66d6432f.png

2013 

View attachment 88d69ca8d15c88926d987e61328fa830.png

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

May Allah (swt) bless our soldiers and help ensuring them in keeping the two holy sites safe, the pilgrims visiting and locals.



Arabian Legend said:


> Fake news. That's it. I come from the same family and i can tell you this rumors is nothing but a BS.



It is amazing how much nonsense news ISIS is spreading on the internet through Twitter especially. All of them are lies involving KSA. That person they claimed was a Ghamdi was not even called that. Look at his name on that photo. It's visible for every Arabic speaker. I am surprised that those clowns try to fool gullible people when Arabic is the 4th most spoken language in the world! Hilarious. It's even more hilarious when people believe it and even some users on PDF!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania

View attachment 52847b1cb3beb4b75b4d829e9b84d8ef.png

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania

View attachment 21fd12dd13ec9e68928012c02a9b4aa8.png

View attachment 1e46a988308cdf2b1803be7544e893b8.png

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mosamania

Saudi Soldiers on their way to the Egyptian Front in 1967

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Legend

Mosamania said:


> Saudi Soldiers on their way to the Egyptian Front in 1967

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

View attachment 37ad397a61b8bc917cf2917a64a88954.png

View attachment d0bc289f175ac7dc601a679bf83704a7.png

View attachment dcf60ae1266fe225028ae5a9d4a4dfa5.png

View attachment 34747d06f51be96f5adc4291a2fc457b.png

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

Also a message to all Saudis here, *STOP BRINGING PHOTOS OF MOI PERSONNEL PLEASE, THEY ARE NOT ARMY*


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> Also a message to all Saudis here, *STOP BRINGING PHOTOS OF MOI PERSONNEL PLEASE, THEY ARE NOT ARMY*


What is MOI ?


----------



## Mosamania

Zarvan said:


> What is MOI ?


Ministry of interior

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Zarvan

Arabian Legend said:


> View attachment 129821
> 
> 
> View attachment 129822
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 129823
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 129824​


These are one off the best pictures I have ever seen is this area Saudi Arabia


----------



## Arabian Legend

​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania

Arabian Legend said:


> View attachment 129862
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 129863
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 129864
> 
> 
> ​



Saudi Mountain Warfare Commandos.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

Arabian Legend said:


> View attachment 129821
> 
> 
> View attachment 129822
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 129823
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 129824​




Training, where ? France ?



...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Arabian Legend said:


> View attachment 129821
> 
> 
> View attachment 129822
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 129823
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 129824​



BAD TO THE BONE COUNTERINSURGENTS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

Bubblegum Crisis said:


> Training, where ? France ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, it is being conducted in the French Alps together with our French friends and allies.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

al-Hasani said:


> Yes, it is being conducted in the French Alps together with our French friends and allies.
> 
> View attachment 129908




Great ! Perfect ! 








...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Bubblegum Crisis said:


> Great ! Perfect !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



French are not known for fighting prowess.


----------



## al-Hasani

Horus said:


> French are not known for fighting prowess.



Military history of France - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

List of wars involving France - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

France>UK








We are off-topic bro.


----------



## Kompromat

al-Hasani said:


> Military history of France - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> List of wars involving France - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> France>UK



I am well acquainted with French warfare history

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

I have watched the entire series over FFL training. If you ever meet a Saudi kid who has passed the basic screening from SSG, you can ask him about his opinion of FFL training vis-a-vis training at Cherat. They hang you with a 20kg pack and kiss you goodbye for 80 miles in rugged terrain on your own - here-.






One of my mates stated that his course mate was on a holiday and his instructors staged his kidnapping. They picked him up and interrogated him about his service to see if he spills the beans - he had no clue till he was hanging upside down. 

French do some good desert special ops training. However i would rather do it with the Australian SAS.


----------



## Zarvan

Horus said:


> I have watched the entire series over FFL training. If you ever meet a Saudi kid who has passed the basic screening from SSG, you can ask him about his opinion of FFL training vis-a-vis training at Cherat. They hang you with a 20kg pack and kiss you goodbye for 80 miles in rugged terrain on your own - here-.
> 
> View attachment 129961
> 
> 
> One of my mates stated that his course mate was on a holiday and his instructors staged his kidnapping. They picked him up and interrogated him about his service to see if he spills the beans - he had no clue till he was hanging upside down.
> 
> French do some good desert special ops training. However i would rather do it with the Australian SAS.


You think Australian SAS are better than French ?


----------



## Kompromat

Zarvan said:


> You think Australian SAS are better than French ?



Yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JUBA

​











What's the difference between the red and yellow الصاعقة banner? i heard the red one is harder and its traning course is in Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

Horus said:


> Yes.




Sorry _my friend_ but I am absolutely not agree with you. Same the very powerful USA jealous _the French Foreign Legion_ - small example -. Then compare Australia - a minor military power - to France who fought on all lands four corners of the Earth, is just not serious.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Bubblegum Crisis said:


> Sorry _my friend_ but I am absolutely not agree with you. Same the very powerful USA jealous _the French Foreign Legion_ - small example -. Then compare Australia - a minor military power - to France who fought on all lands four corners of the Earth, is just not serious.



Maybe i'm biased towards the French, however that is just my own opinion. As far as the Australian SAS is concerned, i was merely pointing out to their rather unique desert warfare training, not Australian Defence Forces vs France per say.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JUBA

*Photos taken by me*


----------



## Mosamania

JUBA said:


> *Photos taken by me*


Any more photos? Is the AEC stand empty?


----------



## Gabriel92

Horus said:


> French are not known for fighting prowess.



Dude,we aren't in 40's....
Did you see the french army in Chad,Libya,Kuwait,Afghanistan,Mali,Centrafrican Republic and others... 
If you were with us,you'll see how we fight very well 

(Nah seriously,what we do in every war ? Surrendering.
I was in Mali,and me and 750 others soldiers with 250 of the spec ops,we surrendered to a man with a cow. )

So,we're off topic,nice pics guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

JUBA said:


> *Photos taken by me*



Bro, I cannot see anything. I just get a square icon with question mark inside. Can you try to post those photos through another media?

Just use;

مركز تحميل الصور, تحميل الصور, مركز تحميل صور, مركز تحميل الخليج

Or

TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


----------



## JUBA

al-Hasani said:


> Bro, I cannot see anything. I just get a square icon with question mark inside. Can you try to post those photos through another media?
> 
> Just use;
> 
> مركز تحميل الصور, تحميل الصور, مركز تحميل صور, مركز تحميل الخليج
> 
> Or
> 
> TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting



Sure thing bro..























Mosamania said:


> Any more photos? Is the AEC stand empty?


Yes there's lots of pics i took during Janadria last year but have not post them online till now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JUBA



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Horus said:


> Maybe i'm biased towards the French, however that is just my own opinion. As far as the Australian SAS is concerned, i was merely pointing out to their rather unique desert warfare training, not Australian Defence Forces vs France per say.


Why don't we send some recently retired SSG guys and there trainers too Saudi Arabia they select a place where they build a permanent training base for Saudi Special Forces and train them and for really cold areas they we can train them in our northern areas @Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa @Horus


----------



## Arabian Legend

Zarvan said:


> Why don't we send some recently retired SSG guys and there trainers too Saudi Arabia they select a place where they build a permanent training base for Saudi Special Forces and train them and for really cold areas they we can train them in our northern areas @Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa @Horus



Training facilities are all over the country, the most resent one is for mountain warfare.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Arabian Legend said:


> View attachment 131359​


Is the soldier in Saudi Arabia and if yes what is the area with so much greenery ?


----------



## Arabian Legend

Zarvan said:


> Is the soldier in Saudi Arabia and if yes what is the area with so much greenery ?



There is an exercise going on in France. Those pics I posted earlier are very recent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Halimi

Saudi-French relations are on an upward trajectory, even from the high levels they're already at. Result of American mixed messages in the region and its overtures towards Iran. 

Expect more pronounced military and economic cooperation between Riyadh and Paris.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Posted this on our facebook page yesterday, see what happened

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Legend

​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kompromat

Mountain warfare!


----------



## al-Hasani



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## osama zafar

These were used for the strikes on ISIS right?


----------



## Frosty



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frosty



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sancho

Hi can anybody tell me if the Air Force is still interested in upgrading the EF's with Brimstone, are there ongoing negotiations or are all current upgrades done? Any insides of the upgrade negotiations known / reported?


----------



## Mosamania

sancho said:


> Hi can anybody tell me if the Air Force is still interested in upgrading the EF's with Brimstone, are there ongoing negotiations or are all current upgrades done? Any insides of the upgrade negotiations known / reported?




The Brimstones are already part of the EF's Saudi package. 






The Saudifighter Typhoon can carry up to 24 Brimstone in an armor hunting sortie.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sancho

Mosamania said:


> The Brimstones are already part of the EF's Saudi package.



Those are just pics of a presentation to the air force, but Brimstone isn't integrated to the EF yet. It was expected that Saudi Arabia would push for the integration, just as they did for Storm Shadow, but nothing happend about the earlier. That's why I'm asking if there are still negotiations going on, or if they just wait until the UK will fund the integration (planned for 2017/18)?


----------



## Mosamania

sancho said:


> Those are just pics of a presentation to the air force, but Brimstone isn't integrated to the EF yet. It was expected that Saudi Arabia would push for the integration, just as they did for Storm Shadow, but nothing happend about the earlier. That's why I'm asking if there are still negotiations going on, or if they just wait until the UK will fund the integration (planned for 2017/18)?




The RSAF is carrying out independent integration and clearing of arms for the Typhoon in a more aggressive time schedule than their RAF counterparts. Unfortunately RSAF doesn't publicize what has been cleared and when. 

Saudi Typhoon begun air to ground Operation

As said in the magazine, the RSAF has become its own Engineering/Release authority, instead of following in the shadow of the RAF as was the case in the past, and since these tests are not publicized it is very difficult to tell if the Brimstone is already cleared for Typhoon yet or not, and if we take into account the recent purchase of more than 1000 Brimstones in late 2013 it is highly likely that the RSAF is pushing for an earlier integration of the Brimstone than their RAF counterparts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Mosamania said:


> The RSAF is carrying out independent integration and clearing of arms for the Typhoon in a more aggressive time schedule than their RAF counterparts. Unfortunately RSAF doesn't publicize what has been cleared and when.



Independent only, because not all weapons or techs are / were cleared for Saudi Arabia like the Litenting pod, which is why the Damocles had to be integrated seperately and by the EF consortium not Saudi Arabian Air Force. The manufacturer does the integration and testing and current EF standards don't have the Brimstone integrated, which require flight and launch tests of course.



Mosamania said:


> it is highly likely that the RSAF is pushing for an earlier integration of the Brimstone than their RAF counterparts



So no source available for that?


----------



## Mosamania

sancho said:


> Independent only, because not all weapons or techs are / were cleared for Saudi Arabia like the Litenting pod, which is why the Damocles had to be integrated seperately and by the EF consortium not Saudi Arabian Air Force. The manufacturer does the integration and testing and current EF standards don't have the Brimstone integrated, which require flight and launch tests of course.
> 
> 
> 
> So no source available for that?



Nope, the most recent integration news of the RSAF is from the Bahrain Airshow in 2012, in which interviewed pilots said that they were dropping laser guided bombs ahead of schedule. Then all news on the RSAF EF just went radio silent, until recently when delivery of new EF started again. 

Also I no longer work in the Airbase hospital where I was dealing with pilots and technicians on a daily basis. So I really don't have any first hand insight as I did before.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sancho

Mosamania said:


> Nope, the most recent integration news of the RSAF is from the Bahrain Airshow in 2012, in which interviewed pilots said that they were dropping laser guided bombs ahead of schedule.



In 2012 only GBU 16 were integrated (without self guidance though), so the most recent news were the integration of Damocles and clearance for Paveway IV, which was integrated by the UK. But the Saudi Air Force should also get the next Phase 2 Enhancements, which includes Storm Shadow and METEOR, although both are not ordered so far. But as you said, Brimstone is already available for the Tornado and should be integrated sooner or later for the EF too, I just was interested if there is any source for a faster integration.
Btw, 24 Brimstones is not possible, even EF official configs show 6 x triple launchers max => 18 missiles but without fuel tanks. Realistically 4 x triple launchers (12 x missiles), an LDP on the centerline and 2 x fuel tanks should be the max, which still is a great load and could be increased when the SPEAR 3 quadlaunchers will be available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

sancho said:


> In 2012 only GBU 16 were integrated (without self guidance though), so the most recent news were the integration of Damocles and clearance for Paveway IV, which was integrated by the UK. But the Saudi Air Force should also get the next Phase 2 Enhancements, which includes Storm Shadow and METEOR, although both are not ordered so far. But as you said, Brimstone is already available for the Tornado and should be integrated sooner or later for the EF too, I just was interested if there is any source for a faster integration.
> ...




*Brimstone (By 2018)*

*UK awards Typhoon-Brimstone study contract - IHS Jane's 360 (18 June 2014)*


*Storm Shadow (Contract to integrate the weapon was signed - July 2014)*

*UPDATE: Farnborough 2014: Typhoon Storm Shadow deal signed - IHS Jane's 360 (17 July 2014)*


...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sancho

Bubblegum Crisis said:


> *Brimstone (By 2018)*
> 
> *UK awards Typhoon-Brimstone study contract - IHS Jane's 360 (18 June 2014)*
> 
> 
> *Storm Shadow (Contract to integrate the weapon was signed - July 2014)*
> 
> *UPDATE: Farnborough 2014: Typhoon Storm Shadow deal signed - IHS Jane's 360 (17 July 2014)*
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, yes I know about the plans of the UK / EF partners, what I wanted to know is, if there is still an interest from the Saudi Air Force / Government to integrate Brimstone earlier, since the western media is not saying anything about that anymore. 
British government is considering an early integration now, because of the IS crisis as some reports confirmed, wonder if Saudi Arabia joins that approach.


----------



## sancho

sancho said:


> British government is considering an early integration now, because of the IS crisis as some reports confirmed, wonder if Saudi Arabia joins that approach.



Things seems to move on:

Dassault Rafale, tender | News & Discussions | Page 680


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


>


Please tell the weapons of the jets you posted


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Loved the recent photos.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wahhab2701

Cool stuff gentlemen. keep 'em coming.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Saudi field Hospital that was set up by Saudi National Guard in Egypt: 
























Continue SANG:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

View attachment 69bc2b85f69df807be0162c4e7afcf28.png

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mosamania

All Below Vehicles are either local production or local assembly

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Mosamania said:


>



Upload them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Horus said:


> Upload them



Nah, Saving them and then uploading them all is too much work that I am not prepared to do honestly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Mosamania said:


> Nah, Saving them and then uploading them all is too much work that I am not prepared to do honestly.



You can upload an entire folder all at once. Just select all of them and upload. 10 at a time.


----------



## Mosamania

Horus said:


> You can upload an entire folder all at once. Just select all of them and upload. 10 at a time.



But I don't want to download images into my hard drive, just to post them here, remember it is a combination of anti-virus thought, and laziness. 

Well that guess no more uploading pics into PDF anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Horus said:


> You can upload an entire folder all at once. Just select all of them and upload. 10 at a time.


Sorry Sir go to older method new method is destroying the forum and discouraging members from posting @WebMaster

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Altamimi

Exercise Red Alligator (4) just started on Sunday between the Saudi Land Forces (Airborne Brigade) and the Royal Marines Commandos in Saudi Arabia

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Altamimi

Exercise Red Alligator (4) just started on Sunday between the Saudi Land Forces (Airborne Brigade) and the Royal Marines Commandos in Saudi Arabia

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Altamimi



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Altamimi

Here are some pictures of the last year Red Alligator 3

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Altamimi

Exercise Red Alligator 4

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Altamimi

Exerciser Red Alligator 4









Army Aviation 













SANG pilots

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Altamimi



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Altamimi

Exercise Red Alligator 4 with the Royal Marines Commandos

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Altamimi



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

@Altamimi

Excellent updates brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## al-Hasani

SANG:​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rakan.SA

any news about new contracts or upgrades ?


----------



## Zarvan

@Mosamania Old was of posting pictures is back where are new pictures brothers ? @al-Hasani @Yzd Khalifa @Altamimi


----------



## Hakan

in arabic

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Altamimi

The Saudi French exercise Tiger 3 which is dedicated for special operations

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Altamimi

The Saudi French exercise Tiger 3 which is dedicated for special operations

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Altamimi

The Saudi French exercise Tiger 3 which is dedicated for special operations

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Altamimi

The Saudi French exercise Tiger 3 which is dedicated for special operations

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Altamimi

The Saudi French exercise Tiger 3 which is dedicated for special operations

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Altamimi

The Saudi French exercise Tiger 3 which is dedicated for special operations

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Altamimi

The Saudi French exercise Tiger 3 which is dedicated for special operations

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rakan.SA

guys i heard that saudi is interested in buying alkhalid pakistani tank is that true ? any news about it ?


----------



## Kompromat

Rakan.SA said:


> guys i heard that saudi is interested in buying alkhalid pakistani tank is that true ? any news about it ?



I've heard the same. They said that the Al-Khalid-1 was built according to Saudi specs. The RSLF already has a handful of Al-Khalids for testing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Horus said:


> I've heard the same. They said that the Al-Khalid-1 was built according to Saudi specs. The RSLF already has a handful of Al-Khalids for testing.
> 
> View attachment 163310


Bro these are now way Al-Khalid 1 specs that HIT guy to Jane clearly told that AK-1 would have 1500 HP engine and a different gun and 4 other changes but this shows same engine and same gun which are the major changes coming in AK-1 so we should wait for AK-1 to be shown.


----------



## Kompromat

Zarvan said:


> Bro these are now way Al-Khalid 1 specs that HIT guy to Jane clearly told that AK-1 would have 1500 HP engine and a different gun and 4 other changes but this shows same engine and same gun which are the major changes coming in AK-1 so we should wait for AK-1 to be shown.



Will be but for AK-2 which is still under development.


----------



## Zarvan

Horus said:


> Will be but for AK-2 which is still under development.


HIT guy clearly said for AK-1 the engine is of 1500 HP


----------



## Rakan.SA

it would be great if saudi and pakistan can do R&D on 3 things. all types of missiles and warheads, tanks and the jf-17. i know saudi is not in need of the jf-17 but the point is to improve and maybe after 10 years from now they can reach something great. oh and i forgot to mention the 4th thing electronic warfare. of course im sure there is some kind of work going on between saudi and pakistan but the thing is no one knows what kind and to what extent. we can only speculate. if any one has info about this please share
thank you

one more thing to mention is we all know that saudi is already working with western companies on some defence technology and thats great but we dont trust the west at all. im not saying saudi should stop working with them of course lol but instead expanding military relations with pakistan specially in R&D. also economic ties cuz the military business is usually waste of money but good economy and business bring stability

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Altamimi

Exercise tiger 3 with the French Special Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Altamimi

Exercise tiger 3 with the French Special Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Altamimi

Exercise tiger 3 with the French Special Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gabriel92

@Altamimi @JUBA @Yzd Khalifa @al-Hasani

Some other pics of Tiger III


















French helicopter






French helicopters and saudi helicopters








Altamimi said:


> View attachment 163014



Good to see the exchange of technics.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rakan.SA

tiger 3 haven't finished yet and another saudi american exercise started!! i mean its nice and all but the past 3 years the amount of exercises between saudi and allied countries are increasing. the pakistani navy was in jeddah i think.. but i dont know if that too was an exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Rakan.SA said:


> tiger 3 haven't finished yet and another saudi american exercise started!! i mean its nice and all but the past 3 years the amount of exercises between saudi and allied countries are increasing. the pakistani navy was in jeddah i think.. but i dont know if that too was an exercise



Bro, it can never be a bad thing to train with the best on a frequent basis. That's what militaries are for. They are supposed to be battle ready whenever necessary. Wars are too be avoided but are nevertheless the best training for any military. Yet military exercises with global military powers (that happen to be allies) is the best you can get in our situation.






















Yes, it's a military exercise between the Saudi Arabian Navy and the US Navy at the King Abdul-Aziz Naval Base in Jubail.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dexter

al-Hasani said:


>



LOL 
It would be really awesome if this becomes reality.


----------



## al-Hasani

KSA-US exercise continued;
































Anyone from the gang present in Jubail or nearby or have all sought refugee in that other forum?
I will join in January as I told @Arabian Legend through email.



dexter said:


> LOL
> It would be really awesome if this becomes reality.



Pardon me bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gasoline

Awesome pictures !
Thanks guys .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

al-Hasani said:


> Pardon me bro?



bro,you didnt get that?
I mean it would be nice to see JF-17 in Royal Saudi Airforce in desert camo.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Saudi Arabian and US joint exercise continued;

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

Tiger 3 exercise continued;

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

Continued:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

Tiger 3 exercise continued:
























Saudi Arabian - US (navies) exercise at the King Abdul-Aziz Naval Base in Jubail (Eastern Province) continued:
















Lot's of noise recently. Someone is brewing something. Interesting times.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

RSAF:




















































Beauties.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gasoline

*Saudi Arabia unveiled its SAAB-2000 AWACS : *









Looks pretty with KSA flag and RSAF logo .​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SpArK

Fly-by-wire F-15SA for Saudi Arabia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Horus said:


> You can upload an entire folder all at once. Just select all of them and upload. 10 at a time.





Zarvan said:


> Sorry Sir go to older method new method is destroying the forum and discouraging members from posting @WebMaster


I told you guys many times that Saudis are:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wahhab2701

BLACKEAGLE said:


> I told you guys many times that Saudis are:


 Lolllllllllzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....................................wat da hellllll.......................

Beautiful, keep them coming brother


----------



## Rakan.SA

i read that saudi is interested in buying spanish tanks and war ships.. anyone has info about this ? if its true i think its a bad deal. im not an expert but i know the french have much better tanks and ships. and also if it is true i think it has something to do with prince salman special relations with spain. 
@al-Hasani


----------



## Mosamania

Rakan.SA said:


> i read that saudi is interested in buying spanish tanks and war ships.. anyone has info about this ? if its true i think its a bad deal. im not an expert but i know the french have much better tanks and ships. and also if it is true i think it has something to do with prince salman special relations with spain.
> @al-Hasani



French have better ships but not better tanks. The Spaniards make the Leopard 2A4, it is a German tank. Considered by many to be the best tank out there currently.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


>


5th and 6th picture are best post more like these @Mosamania


----------



## Rakan.SA

@Mosamania btw correct me if im wrong isn't the german leopard different than the spanish ? they look the same but i think the systems are different and the german tanks is much more advanced


----------



## Mosamania

Rakan.SA said:


> @Mosamania btw correct me if im wrong isn't the german leopard different than the spanish ? they look the same but i think the systems are different and the german tanks is much more advanced



The Germans are currently building the Leopard 2A7 a more advanced version than the A4, however the Leopard 2A4 is the second best thing, after all we are going for 800-1000 tanks, but recently comments from head of he Land Forces are suggesting that it may actually be Al-Khalid tanks after all, and a Pakistani news site confirmed it not long later, the Saudi tank project is the Indian MRCA it seems.


----------



## Rakan.SA

Mosamania said:


> The Germans are currently building the Leopard 2A7 a more advanced version than the A4, however the Leopard 2A4 is the second best thing, after all we are going for 800-1000 tanks, but recently comments from head of he Land Forces are suggesting that it may actually be Al-Khalid tanks after all, and a Pakistani news site confirmed it not long later, the Saudi tank project is the Indian MRCA it seems.


lol @ indian MRCA. 
and the navy is dead.. a lot of work needs to be done. we need state of the art war ships ASAP. 
as for the air force they're the best. but personally i think if they buy 2 types of planes the saudi air force will be one of the deadliest. the AC-130 gun ship and the B-1 lancer


----------



## Mosamania

Rakan.SA said:


> lol @ indian MRCA.
> and the navy is dead.. a lot of work needs to be done. we need state of the art war ships ASAP.
> as for the air force they're the best. but personally i think if they buy 2 types of planes the saudi air force will be one of the deadliest. the AC-130 gun ship and the B-1 lancer



While the gunship makes sense for counter insurgency and it does indeed sound like a good idea, however the B-1 Lancer is useless, the USAF only operates as a long range strategic bomber if they want to bomb something 3000+ miles from their border. The F-15E is more than capable of satisfying the RSAF needs as a strategic bomber, and we have 158 of them. Israel operates 25 of them and is bombing target ls with them as far away as Sudan with them effortlessly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

the gunship is really a good idea it could really empower the special forces in front lines and if god forbid we had another war with the houthies its going to be very useful. specially around mountains 
the b-1 we would only need in 1 case. if we ever went to war with iran. i really believe in carpet bombing for many reasons one of them is psychological warfare. of course one would say if saudi ever went to war with iran it wont be alone. thats true. but we need to let everyone know that we are capable of handling them alone. saudi today is not saudi in the 1980's. 
plus why send 10 planes when you can send only one ? i think the b-1 is a very useful great plane. they are being used now against ISIS flying from qatar.


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> The Germans are currently building the Leopard 2A7 a more advanced version than the A4, however the Leopard 2A4 is the second best thing, after all we are going for 800-1000 tanks, but recently comments from head of he Land Forces are suggesting that it may actually be Al-Khalid tanks after all, and a Pakistani news site confirmed it not long later, the Saudi tank project is the Indian MRCA it seems.


Well Germans are not giving you Leapord for so called human rights issue but with AL KHALID 1 you can get them with complete TOT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

Zarvan said:


> Well Germans are not giving you Leapord for so called human rights issue but with AL KHALID 1 you can get them with complete TOT.


and the funny thing they just sell to israel submarines and weapons... i think saudi should have a strong lobby in germany against israel and also to help us buy advanced weapons.


----------



## Mosamania

Rakan.SA said:


> and the funny thing they just sell to israel submarines and weapons... i think saudi should have a strong lobby in germany against israel and also to help us buy advanced weapons.



We already created powerful lobbies in France, UK and the US. Germany is a tougher nut to crack since their intelligence keep a tighter arm around its politicians, Germany is not like the other three, already 2 German politicians were arrested on charges of spying for Saudi Arabia, the way to gain access to it is harder.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

Mosamania said:


> We already created powerful lobbies in France, UK and the US. Germany is a tougher nut to crack since their intelligence keep a tighter arm around its politicians, Germany is not like the other three, already 2 German politicians were arrested on charges of spying for Saudi Arabia, the way to gain access to it is harder.


wow do you have a link about the story ? 
anyway i always had thought there is something fishy about german politics.. i bet the zionist got them by the balls after ww2. i have the same feeling about japan as well.


----------



## Rakan.SA

"A report in World Tribune, an online newspaper based in the United States, said Saudi Arabian officials have begun to review the FC-1 project and are considering becoming a partner in it."

China Military Online English Edition

is this new ?

@al-Hasani @Mosamania


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


>


I have made the 5th picture here as my Avatar best picture ever. @al-Hasani @Mosamania @Yzd Khalifa @Arabian Legend @JUBA Any plans to change AK-103 ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rakan.SA

Mosamania said:


>


dos anyone know whats the radar in the first pic for ?

a report on chinas sale of balistic missile ( DF-21 ) To saudi

http://origin.www.uscc.gov/sites/de... Ballistic Missile Sale to Saudi Arabia_0.pdf


----------



## Wahhab2701

Rakan.SA said:


> dos anyone know whats the radar in the first pic for ?
> 
> a report on chinas sale of balistic missile ( DF-21 ) To saudi
> 
> http://origin.www.uscc.gov/sites/default/files/Research/Staff Report_China's Reported Ballistic Missile Sale to Saudi Arabia_0.pdf


 If this is they are buying over the table top, I am wondering what stuff they are purchasing under the table?


----------



## Rakan.SA

Wahhab2701 said:


> If this is they are buying over the table top, I am wondering what stuff they are purchasing under the table?



alot of analysts are trying to figure what types of missiles saudi has from this pic.. as you can see high ranking officers from the strategic missile forces are gifting prince fahad, deputy defence minister back then, a box with 3 types of missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wahhab2701

Rakan.SA said:


> alot of analysts are trying to figure what types of missiles saudi has from this pic.. as you can see high ranking officers from the strategic missile forces are gifting prince fahad, deputy defence minister back then, a box with 3 types of missile.


 I am thinking about something else than strategic missiles. KSA bought DF-3 missiles in eighties and known to the world 2 decades after. If they begin publicly show their missiles I am wondering what KSA has acquired under the carpet.


----------



## Rakan.SA

saudi buys 40 to 60 new ASTROS 2020 multiple rocket launchers.. from what i understand it will have a range of 300km and its GPS guided. if anyone has more technical information about it please share

Sauditas anunciam compra do Sistema Astros 2020 (MK-6) da Avibras

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Rakan.SA said:


> saudi buys 40 to 60 new ASTROS 2020 multiple rocket launchers.. from what i understand it will have a range of 300km and its GPS guided. if anyone has more technical information about it please share
> 
> Sauditas anunciam compra do Sistema Astros 2020 (MK-6) da Avibras


60 Astros is a good move to do

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@WebMaster

Please change the title to Saudi *Arabian* Air, Land, Naval Forces & SANG.

Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

Graduation ceremony at the King Faisal Air College in Riyadh of the 87th course of cadets. Attended by Crown Prince Salman and other officials.
























































سبق | بأكثر من 70 صورة.. "سبق" ترصد رعاية ولي العهد لحفل تخرج الدفعة 87 بكلية الملك فيصل الجوية

Video of the ceremony;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Continued;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Report about the Saudi Arabian Special Security Forces during Tigre 3.






Emergency Forces in action;











Interview with Captain Ayed Al-Shamrani who is credited with two air kills for the RSAF in January 1991 when he downed two Iraqi jets over Saudi Arabian territorial waters.






Saudi Hawks in action;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A2Z

Saudi equipment and Pakistani training if these 2 get together i don't think Israel stands a chance.


----------



## al-Hasani

Short documentary about SANG;

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rakan.SA

king faisal and prince sultan visiting london and the manufacturing site of the RSAF planes in 1967

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Short footage from the Saudi Arabian-Yemeni border.

Indeed a policy of shot to kill in terms of any alien intruder is a correct one.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rakan.SA

al-Hasani said:


> Short footage from the Saudi Arabian-Yemeni border.
> 
> Indeed a policy of shot to kill in terms of any alien intruder is a correct one.


very good policy.. but i still hope they use it wisely in the south. cuz a lot of our poor yemini brothers try to cross the border for a better life. so i hope they can differentiate who to shoot and kill and who to capture and send back. not easy i know!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

The recent (and very low profile) announcement by the U.S. Department of Defense of a Foreign Military Sale (FMS) of MK 41 Vertical Launching Systems (VLS) to Saudi Arabia could possibly be an indication of the procurement of Littoral Combat Ships or DDG-51 type (Burke class) Destroyers by the Royal Saudi Navy. Here is _Navy Recognition_'s take on it.


On December 12, 2014, the U.S. Department of Defense announced the following contract award:
_Lockheed Martin Corp., Mission Systems and Training, Baltimore, Maryland, is being awarded a $235,329,189 firm-fixed-price contract for MK 41 Vertical Launching System (VLS) electronic and mechanical modules and related equipment. The MK 41 VLS provides a missile launching system for CG 47 and DDG 51 class surface combatants, surface combatants of allied navies, and Aegis Ashore requirements for the Missile Defense Agency’s Ground Ballistic Missile Defense Program. This contract includes options which, if exercised, would bring the cumulative value of this contract to $356,794,617. This contract combines purchases for the U.S. Navy (69.5 percent) *and the governments of Saudi Arabia (26.3 percent)* and Norway (4.2 percent) under the Foreign Military Sales Program. 

The Royal Saudi Navy currently does not have any surface vessel fitted with MK 41 VLS. The only Saudi vessels fitted with VLS cells are the Al Riyadh class frigates (FL-3000 type based on La Fayette class). But these French built vessels are fitted with a French VLS: The SYLVER launcher by DCNS. 

In 2013, DCNS signed a fleet modernization contract for the Royal Saudi Navy including the ERAV contract which covers the maintenance of the 3 Al Riyadh class frigates delivered in the frame of the Sawari 2 programme.

Navy Recognition however learned from reliable sources that the Al Riyadh class frigates are not getting upgraded with MK 41 VLS.

One of the application of the Mk 41 VLS is for the Aegis Ashore programme, but Navy Recognition understands no such program is planned in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia. The only logical explanation left is that Saudi Arabia is in the process of procuring a new class of U.S. made surface combatants. 

Reuters and other U.S. media have been reporting since around 2011 that Saudi Arabia was evaluating both Lockheed Martin's LCS and General Dynamics' DDG-51 Destroyers. MK 41 VLS may be fitted on either type of vessel. (Likewise the French press have been reporting for the past few years that France's main shipyard DCNS is negotiating a large contract dubbed "Sawari 3". This contract may answer a different Royal Saudi Navy need however as in addition to 6 FREMM frigates, the contract is reported to involve 6 submarines.)

*MK 41 VLS in details*
The basic configuration is an eight-cell MK 41 VLS module that can be assembled in desired numbers to meet specific mission and hull requirements. MK 41 VLS is currently deployed in 13 different configurations, ranging from a single module with eight-cells to 16 modules with 122-cells. The basic module is available in three sizes: Strike, Tactical and Self-Defense. The Strike module is approximately 25 feet (7.6 meters) long and capable of launching the largest missiles such as those that support sea-based midcourse ballistic missile defense and long-range strike. The Tactical module is approximately 22 feet (6.7 meters) long and capable of accommodating the same missile types as the Strike, except for the Tomahawk land attack cruise missile and those missiles designed for a BMD role. The Self-Defense module,at just more than 17 feet (5.2meters),is ideal for meeting the mission requirements of offshore patrol vessels, corvettes, small frigates and amphibious ships_

Using its experience with the U.S. Navy’s LCS shipbuilding program, Lockheed Martin describes its Multi-mission Combat Ship (MCS) as a next generation, multi-role combatant that addresses the maritime challenges facing today’s navies. By its use of both dynamic hull design/performance and leading edge technology to integrate system, sensor and weapons capabilities, the multi-mission combat ship provides the necessary maritime security and war fighting prowess. The adaptable design of MCS allows for insertion of partner navy- designated, fixed multi mission or modular systems, e.g., vertical launchers and/or surface-to-surface missile canisters, without major structural impact. It is also cost-effective to build, customize and maintain as it’s based on a producible and affordable design that already meets U.S. Navy standards.

While no LCS or MCS have been exported to date, General Dynamics' Arleigh Burke-class of guided missile destroyers (DDG-51 type) design has already been exported to two Asian navies (although Japan's Kongo Class, and South Korea's KDX-III destroyers each received some modifications compared to DDG-51). A DDG-51 type vessel would answer a possible need from Saudi Arabia for a Ballistic Missile Defense (BMD) capable ship.

It won't be long until we all find out which type of vessel hides between this surprise MK 41 VLS FMS to the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia.
_
Contacted by Navy Recognition, Lockheed Martin didn't wish to comment on the FMS or the possible type of ship on which the MK 41 will be fitted. The Lockheed Martin representative referred us to the U.S. Navy who said they couldn't speak for the government of Saudi Arabia. The U.S. Navy referred us to the Saudi embassy in Washington D.C who did not reply to an e-mailed request for comment.

FMS of MK 41 Vertical Launch Systems May Indicate Purchase of LCS or DDG by Saudi Arabia_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azeri440

al-Hasani said:


>



pilot with glasses?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

Azeri440 said:


> pilot with glasses?


hes major general prince mansour bin bandar. commander of king abdulaziz air base. in the pic hes riding in the back seat with saudi hawks display team

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Rakan.SA said:


> very good policy.. but i still hope they use it wisely in the south. cuz a lot of our poor yemini brothers try to cross the border for a better life. so i hope they can differentiate who to shoot and kill and who to capture and send back. not easy i know!



Indeed. Insha'Allah only the right people will be hit by this policy. Same in the North if anyone tries to enter from Iraq. It will be difficult though as you say.

Old photos of the Saudi Arabian Air Force;

















Saudi Arabian Mujahideen in Palestine during the 1948 Arab-Israeli War;


*



*
From the time of King Faisal (ra);

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Rakan.SA said:


> The recent (and very low profile) announcement by the U.S. Department of Defense of a Foreign Military Sale (FMS) of MK 41 Vertical Launching Systems (VLS) to Saudi Arabia could possibly be an indication of the procurement of Littoral Combat Ships or DDG-51 type (Burke class) Destroyers by the Royal Saudi Navy. Here is _Navy Recognition_'s take on it.
> 
> 
> On December 12, 2014, the U.S. Department of Defense announced the following contract award:
> _Lockheed Martin Corp., Mission Systems and Training, Baltimore, Maryland, is being awarded a $235,329,189 firm-fixed-price contract for MK 41 Vertical Launching System (VLS) electronic and mechanical modules and related equipment. The MK 41 VLS provides a missile launching system for CG 47 and DDG 51 class surface combatants, surface combatants of allied navies, and Aegis Ashore requirements for the Missile Defense Agency’s Ground Ballistic Missile Defense Program. This contract includes options which, if exercised, would bring the cumulative value of this contract to $356,794,617. This contract combines purchases for the U.S. Navy (69.5 percent) *and the governments of Saudi Arabia (26.3 percent)* and Norway (4.2 percent) under the Foreign Military Sales Program.
> 
> The Royal Saudi Navy currently does not have any surface vessel fitted with MK 41 VLS. The only Saudi vessels fitted with VLS cells are the Al Riyadh class frigates (FL-3000 type based on La Fayette class). But these French built vessels are fitted with a French VLS: The SYLVER launcher by DCNS.
> 
> In 2013, DCNS signed a fleet modernization contract for the Royal Saudi Navy including the ERAV contract which covers the maintenance of the 3 Al Riyadh class frigates delivered in the frame of the Sawari 2 programme.
> 
> Navy Recognition however learned from reliable sources that the Al Riyadh class frigates are not getting upgraded with MK 41 VLS.
> 
> One of the application of the Mk 41 VLS is for the Aegis Ashore programme, but Navy Recognition understands no such program is planned in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia. The only logical explanation left is that Saudi Arabia is in the process of procuring a new class of U.S. made surface combatants.
> 
> Reuters and other U.S. media have been reporting since around 2011 that Saudi Arabia was evaluating both Lockheed Martin's LCS and General Dynamics' DDG-51 Destroyers. MK 41 VLS may be fitted on either type of vessel. (Likewise the French press have been reporting for the past few years that France's main shipyard DCNS is negotiating a large contract dubbed "Sawari 3". This contract may answer a different Royal Saudi Navy need however as in addition to 6 FREMM frigates, the contract is reported to involve 6 submarines.)
> 
> *MK 41 VLS in details*
> The basic configuration is an eight-cell MK 41 VLS module that can be assembled in desired numbers to meet specific mission and hull requirements. MK 41 VLS is currently deployed in 13 different configurations, ranging from a single module with eight-cells to 16 modules with 122-cells. The basic module is available in three sizes: Strike, Tactical and Self-Defense. The Strike module is approximately 25 feet (7.6 meters) long and capable of launching the largest missiles such as those that support sea-based midcourse ballistic missile defense and long-range strike. The Tactical module is approximately 22 feet (6.7 meters) long and capable of accommodating the same missile types as the Strike, except for the Tomahawk land attack cruise missile and those missiles designed for a BMD role. The Self-Defense module,at just more than 17 feet (5.2meters),is ideal for meeting the mission requirements of offshore patrol vessels, corvettes, small frigates and amphibious ships_
> 
> Using its experience with the U.S. Navy’s LCS shipbuilding program, Lockheed Martin describes its Multi-mission Combat Ship (MCS) as a next generation, multi-role combatant that addresses the maritime challenges facing today’s navies. By its use of both dynamic hull design/performance and leading edge technology to integrate system, sensor and weapons capabilities, the multi-mission combat ship provides the necessary maritime security and war fighting prowess. The adaptable design of MCS allows for insertion of partner navy- designated, fixed multi mission or modular systems, e.g., vertical launchers and/or surface-to-surface missile canisters, without major structural impact. It is also cost-effective to build, customize and maintain as it’s based on a producible and affordable design that already meets U.S. Navy standards.
> 
> While no LCS or MCS have been exported to date, General Dynamics' Arleigh Burke-class of guided missile destroyers (DDG-51 type) design has already been exported to two Asian navies (although Japan's Kongo Class, and South Korea's KDX-III destroyers each received some modifications compared to DDG-51). A DDG-51 type vessel would answer a possible need from Saudi Arabia for a Ballistic Missile Defense (BMD) capable ship.
> 
> It won't be long until we all find out which type of vessel hides between this surprise MK 41 VLS FMS to the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia.
> _
> Contacted by Navy Recognition, Lockheed Martin didn't wish to comment on the FMS or the possible type of ship on which the MK 41 will be fitted. The Lockheed Martin representative referred us to the U.S. Navy who said they couldn't speak for the government of Saudi Arabia. The U.S. Navy referred us to the Saudi embassy in Washington D.C who did not reply to an e-mailed request for comment.
> 
> FMS of MK 41 Vertical Launch Systems May Indicate Purchase of LCS or DDG by Saudi Arabia_


For past two hear their are only rumours nothing solid yet


----------



## al-Hasani

Saudi Arabian mujahideen during the 1948 Arab-Israeli War;





















More old photos;






Prince Mansour bin Abdul-Aziz al-Saud. The first defense minister of KSA;











A fallen martyr during the Al-Masjid al-Haram Seizure in 1979 by terrorists;







Old photos of some RSAF officers;






Old military parade in KSA;

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rakan.SA

Zarvan said:


> For past two hear their are only rumours nothing solid yet


the rumours is about the warships and whether they will buy from the US or france or both.
but the MK 41 VLS is a done deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thepakistani

"Afghanistan is the graveyard of empires while Pakistan is their funeral home" Horus

very very true


----------



## Gabriel92

Is there any pics/videos of saudi armed forces against houthis ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Gabriel92 said:


> Is there any pics/videos of saudi armed forces against houthis ?



Yes there are but a lot of it is graphic footage which is not allowed here on PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Altamimi

Gabriel92 said:


> Is there any pics/videos of saudi armed forces against houthis ?




One of my favorite videos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Gabriel92 said:


>


Hey are there any chances of Saudi Arabia and France signing a major defence deal this year @Altamimi -

@al-Hasani @Gabriel92

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Altamimi

Zarvan said:


> Hey are there any chances of Saudi Arabia and France signing a major defence deal this year @Altamimi -
> 
> @al-Hasani @Gabriel92




There is a new Minister of Defence prince Mohammed Bin Salman , the king's son. He is young so you don't really no what his vision is

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rakan.SA

Altamimi said:


> There is a new Minister of Defence prince Mohammed Bin Salman , the king's son. He is young so you don't really no what his vision is


trust me i know lol
one thing i know about him is that he is very aggressive
and i think now that hes the minister we will see a deal signed for the navy soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

Rakan.SA said:


> trust me i know lol
> one thing i know about him is that he is very aggressive
> and i think now that hes the minister we will see a deal signed for the navy soon.



Buy Fremms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

Gabriel92 said:


> Buy Fremms


i wish they would do the deal with france but im sure the americans are putting some pressure. 

hey how about you talk to Hollande and convince him to sell us 6 of these babies

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rakan.SA

new images of the saudi F-15SA

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rakan.SA

new images of the saudi F-15SA

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rakan.SA



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mosamania

The F-15SA even looks different from any other F-15 out there. The wings seem shorter from the swollen fuselage. The fuselage looks more aerodynamic, it is a whole different airplane all together.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

Mosamania said:


> The F-15SA even looks different from any other F-15 out there. The wings seem shorter from the swollen fuselage. The fuselage looks more aerodynamic, it is a whole different airplane all together.


what i really wanna know what's the difference between our planes and singapore and korea.


----------



## Mosamania

Rakan.SA said:


> what i really wanna know what's the difference between our planes and singapore and korea.



Fly-by-wire. DEWS electronic warfare system (used in F-35). The APG-63 (V)3 radar will have the capability of both jamming and detecting simultaneously which means it is really the APG-82 (V) 1, but the sources still claim that it is only the APG-63 (V) 3 plus the ability to jam and detect simultaneously which the APG-82 (V) 1 is just that actually. The naming is not explicitly referred to as the APG-82 (V) 1 as not to destabilize the region due the significance of introducing this radar to the region would be. 

Also the Engines Saudi Arabia is using give more thrust to weight ratio compared to the other two, but it is not used by many nation because of its high price, however it is easier and cheaper to maintain on the long run. 

That's just to list a few.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tacticool

why is the plane painted orange?


----------



## Rakan.SA

Abdul_Haseeb said:


> why is the plane painted orange?


those are testing planes



Mosamania said:


> Fly-by-wire. DEWS electronic warfare system (used in F-35). The APG-63 (V)3 radar will have the capability of both jamming and detecting simultaneously which means it is really the APG-82 (V) 1, but the sources still claim that it is only the APG-63 (V) 3 plus the ability to jam and detect simultaneously which the APG-82 (V) 1 is just that actually. The naming is not explicitly referred to as the APG-82 (V) 1 as not to destabilize the region due the significance of introducing this radar to the region would be.
> 
> Also the Engines Saudi Arabia is using give more thrust to weight ratio compared to the other two, but it is not used by many nation because of its high price, however it is easier and cheaper to maintain on the long run.
> 
> That's just to list a few.


thanks a lot.. but can you please explain and elaborate more about the radars you mentioned and also how would it destabilize the region exactly ? you mean concerning israel ? and if so how ? thanks again


----------



## Mosamania

Rakan.SA said:


> those are testing planes
> 
> 
> thanks a lot.. but can you please explain and elaborate more about the radars you mentioned and also how would it destabilize the region exactly ? you mean concerning israel ? and if so how ? thanks again



Israel until it gets the F-35,has nothing that can deal with a Fighter than jams and detects Simultaneously, so in the entire region Saudi Arabia will have a significant advantage to any other country in the region, and wither Israel can negate that with 20 F-35s vs 158 F-15SA is very minimal. So yeah it destabilizes the region significantly.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rakan.SA

Mosamania said:


> Israel until it gets the F-35,has nothing that can deal with a Fighter than jams and detects Simultaneously, so in the entire region Saudi Arabia will have a significant advantage to any other country in the region, and wither Israel can negate that with 20 F-35s vs 158 F-15SA is very minimal. So yeah it destabilizes the region significantly.


hey you know ppl in the air force convince them to buy the AC-130 and B-1B lol


----------



## Mosamania

Rakan.SA said:


> hey you know ppl in the air force convince them to buy the AC-130 and B-1B lol



Bombers and Gunship would be terrible for the airforce, We already have bombers in the form of the F-15Es, Israel uses their F-15E for the tactical bomber role. Saudi Arabia can currently carry out strikes in any area within a 1200 KM radius using the F-15Es, add the aerial refulers and that extends considerably. A single F-15E can cover a radius of 300km(squared) and make it a death zone for any enemy combatant easily. 

There is a reason why the RSAF is so fond of the F-15Es. It is because with them you can drop 12 Tonnes of bombs anywhere you wish, 8 Tonnes of bombs with fuel tanks. And also the F-15E simply made the F-15Cs obsolete, because they can also be equipped to fight other fighters if need arises, the reason why the US never used it for that role is because its bombing capabilities were so valuable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Rakan.SA said:


> hey you know ppl in the air force convince them to buy the AC-130 and B-1B lol



It wouldn't even matter if S.A. wanted the B-1B. The US doesn't sell strategic assets, regardless of interest or a request of sale. That proposal would be immediately rejected.

Even after the LRS-B enters service, older assets such as the B-52, B-1B and B-2 will be retired rather than sold. No strategic assets are sold abroad, though they can be transferred within the US to civilian commands or organizations if requested.

The AC-130 can be sold, but likely wont be either due to the usage of secretive electronics which make the US weary of selling.

In short, neither of those items will be sold to S.A. or anyone else. You're joking, I know, but let's at least be realistic.


----------



## Rakan.SA

the B-1B would only be useful in one scenario.. if we went to war with iran. other than that you are completely right no need for it.
what about the AC-130 ? very useful for land force support and special forces. especially in the south with houthis and mountain warfare



SvenSvensonov said:


> It wouldn't even matter if S.A. wanted the B-1B. The US doesn't sell strategic assets, regardless of interest or a request of sale. That proposal would be immediately rejected.
> 
> Even after the LRS-B enters service, older assets such as the B-52, B-1B and B-2 will be retired rather than sold. No strategic assets are sold abroad, though they can be transferred within the US to civilian commands or organizations if requested.
> 
> The AC-130 can be sold, but likely wont be either due to the usage of secretive electronics which make the US weary of selling.
> 
> In short, neither of those items will be sold to S.A. or anyone else. You're joking, I know, but let's at least be realistic.


when is the LRS-B entering service ? i dont think anytime soon.
as for not selling us those weapons i think things changed and it could be sold if the saudi government really wanted it.
i mean its negotiable

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

SvenSvensonov said:


> NO!!!! And NO again!!! These items are not negotiable and have never been - no nation other than the US uses either system, even though the AC-130 has been requested before (sales have always been declined). No nation other than the US will use the AC-130 or the B-1B. The US doesn't sell strategic assets, this isn't negotiable - it never has been, we don't sell strategic assets, let alone nuclear capable heavy-bombers like the B-1B. Our closest allies are told they are SOL when they inquire about our strategic assets, how could a lower tier ally like Saudi Arabia be sold such a thing? Oh, and so long as the US and Israel are friendly, the US is never, ever going to offer or sell Saudi Arabia strategic weapons like the B-1B.
> 
> End of story, this is a fantasy that is not going to happen. Why do you think the US would make an exception for S.A. when no exception has been made for anyone else?




The same exception that gave us the E-3 AWACS, the F-15Cs and F-15E. The Patriot Pac 3 and Thad. And the Alreigh-Burke class Destroyers preliminary acceptance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> The same exception that gave us the E-3 AWACS, the F-15Cs and F-15E. The Patriot Pac 3 and Thad. And the Alreigh-Burke class Destroyers preliminary acceptance.


Are you really buying these destroyers ?


----------



## Rakan.SA

SvenSvensonov said:


> NO!!!! And NO again!!! These items are not negotiable and have never been - no nation other than the US uses either system, even though the AC-130 has been requested before (sales have always been declined). No nation other than the US will use the AC-130 or the B-1B. The US doesn't sell strategic assets, this isn't negotiable - it never has been, we don't sell strategic assets, let alone nuclear capable heavy-bombers like the B-1B. Our closest allies are told they are SOL when they inquire about our strategic assets, how could a lower tier ally like Saudi Arabia be sold such a thing? Oh, and so long as the US and Israel are friendly, the US is never, ever going to offer or sell Saudi Arabia strategic weapons like the B-1B.
> 
> End of story, this is a fantasy that is not going to happen. Why do you think the US would make an exception for S.A. when no exception has been made for anyone else?


im assuming you know nothing about politics. id like to add to what @Mosamania said
1. saudi is a different type of ally 
2. saudi buies those equipment not like israel where taxpayers pay the cost. example the last contract was 67 billion dollars if im not mistaken thats the largest single contract in US history to a foreign country and there were other contracts after it and still others in the future. so unlike israel saudi creates hundreds of thousands of jobs in the US through those MEGA deals.
3. if saudi went to war and didnt have the capability to secure not only the country but also oil production and waterways id say oil price would jump to 500-800 dollars a barrel depending on how bad and long the war is. so that means world economy will stop and you won't be able to buy even a bottle of ketchup or soy sauce. plus 1.7 billion muslims around the world would be very very worried and concerned and no one wants to see that. but if israel went to war life goes on.
you understand the difference now ?
and i dont think anyone in the american government would want saudi to turn to china like it did with the DF-3 DF-21 missiles. and americans said that this was huge mistake for not selling the saudis the missiles. why ? cuz first they lost the money. second they lost the ability to work closely with saudi strategic missile force and at least have an eye there according to them. 
so there is no such thing as NOOOOOOO in politics buddy lol 
as for the AC-130.. US worked with jordan to produce a mini version of it that suit their needs and financial capabilities so i dont see what is so special or secret about the AC-130. 
in the end america took a lesson from the past 2 decades and they came to the conclusion that its way better especially economically to have strong well equipped allies. thats why they are selling us very advanced weaponry. not only the US even other countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Saudi Arabia could join the programm JF17,here's the prince Salmane when he visited the line in Pakistan
@RescueRanger @Horus The relations between Pk and SA are good,why not ? 














-------------------------

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

SvenSvensonov said:


> THAAD, PAC-3, the Burke's, F-15s and the rest of what you added have been approved for sales and where intended right from the start to be export items. Those items weren't exeptions, that was normal business. This:
> 
> View attachment 187166
> 
> 
> Will never and has never been up for export. Again, the US doesn't sell strategic assets, let lone nuclear capable heavy bombers. No national has had an exception made for them.
> 
> @gambit - can you knock some sense into these people. As @Rakan.SA - there are items that will always be off limits. You say I don't understand politics... Neither do you if you think these deals would happen. Also, your knowledge of US arms export laws is lax.


how about you take some xanax and relax... its not like im the official spokesman of the saudi ministry of defence.. what i said it would be very usful if the saudi government got them.
as for politics there is no such thing as NO. it a rule. today you might be my enemy tomorrow you might be my best friend. like i said the DF-3 DF-21 is an example.
i might understand not selling the B-1B but the AC-130 could be sold very easily.


----------



## Rakan.SA

Gabriel92 said:


> Saudi Arabia could join the programm JF17,here's the prince Salmane when he visited the line in Pakistan
> @RescueRanger @Horus The relations between Pk and SA are good,why not ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------


saudi should have joined pakistan and china on this project. and maybe after 6 or 10 years from now build a stealthy version of the plane

@SvenSvensonov that plane was built for jordan.. now you wanna tell me if saudi wanted something more capable it cant ?! where is your brains ? 
" your knowledge of US arms export laws is lax " 
you really dont know how things work in your own country man. try to read about CIA history and arms deals. and how saudi was a major player on those deals. 
btw where are you from ? you're not american are you ? i mean originally

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

you are not getting my point... anyway its always a lobbying thing so therefore it could be sold
and what i meant about the CIA is that they didnt abide by the US arms export laws in the past. so my point was when big deals happen between US and Saudi its not like when its done with germany and other european countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

this bad @$$ pic of the saudi royal guards belongs here

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rakan.SA

guys i was reading an article and the last paragraph was interesting. is saudi really interested in buying and building a modified JF-17 locally ? 

"As a matter of policy we will add anything to the aircraft that will increase its potential, and even consider a Western engine if the customer so desires. We have spoken to suppliers about this, to Rolls-Royce. So if a customer decides we can do it, we can integrate a new engine. It will take a bit of time, but it can be done."

This is believed to be a reference to an EJ200-powered JF-17 targeted at Saudi Arabia, which in early 2014 discussed possible co-production and financing.

JF-17 Presses On After News of Egypt's Plans

@al-Hasani @Mosamania

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rakan.SA

F-15SA parts that are marked in yellow will be manufactures in saudi. as i understood its called F-15SR in the contract.
thats a lot of parts manufactured in one country if you compare it with the eurofighter.
ma shaa allah.. allahuma zeed wa barek

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

EJ-200 powered JF-17 will give engine commonality with Saudi Euofighters, therefore providing shared maintenance, reduced costs, low maintenance which would translate into battle readiness. If KSA goes for Thunders, their version would be the most advanced with all bells and whistles. It would be like having 75 high end Typhoons complemented by an X number of thunders. It will also allow RSAF to save hours on its EFs and Eagles by allowing its pilots to punish Thunders during training. PAF is planning the same vis-a-vis our F-16s. If RSAF chooses Vixen series of AESA upgrade for Typhoons that radar is also compatible with Thunders.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Halimi

Horus said:


> EJ-200 powered JF-17 will give engine commonality with Saudi Euofighters, therefore providing shared maintenance, reduced costs, low maintenance which would translate into battle readiness. If KSA goes for Thunders, their version would be the most advanced with all bells and whistles. It would be like having 75 high end Typhoons complemented by an X number of thunders. It will also allow RSAF to save hours on its EFs and Eagles by allowing its pilots to punish Thunders during training. PAF is planning the same vis-a-vis our F-16s. If RSAF chooses Vixen series of AESA upgrade for Typhoons that radar is also compatible with Thunders.



Do you believe there's much potential for the evolution of this platform, specifically, and the indigenous Pakistani combat aircraft industry, generally, if Saudi were to throw money behind it?


----------



## Kompromat

Halimi said:


> Do you believe there's much potential for the evolution of this platform, specifically, and the indigenous Pakistani combat aircraft industry, generally, if Saudi were to throw money behind it?



Look at the original Gripen and Gripen NG.

Quoting Air Marshal Shahid Latif, one of the visionaries of this program. "This aircraft was designed with inbuilt potential for growth''.

Now, lets imagine you want to hang a European or American radar, engine, avionics or weapons from the open market. This jet gives you the option to do that with nothing held back from Pakistan's end. You can't do that level of cross pollination with your existing platforms. You can integrate, test an operationalise your home made systems and weapons...no fuss involved. Then you'll have interoperability with ~ 300 PAF jets...we can go to war together and fight as a team.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Gabriel92

@al-Hasani @Rakan.SA 

In 2012,Saudi Arabia ordered 73 Aravis,and 191 were in option.
Any pic of them there ? 

Aravis 













> the current generation of armoured vehicles can no longer cope with the increasing threat of ieds, mines and more powerful kinetic projectiles. that’s why nexter created aravis®, a highly protected vehicle that uses nexter’s safepro® armour technology to provide soldiers with the highest level of protection.
> 
> 
> UNRIVALLED OVERALL SURVIVABILITY
> safepro® is the core solution for the new family of aravis® multipurpose heavily protected vehicles. the aravis® family also offers the best of proven mobility solution and the operational advantages of versatility by design
> crew citadel with spall liner
> anti-blast doors
> modular appliqué armour with anti-blast device
> anti-fragment windows
> v-shape anti-mine plate
> mine blast absorption modules
> 
> LEVEL 4 BALLISTIC PROTECTION
> defeats 14.5 hmg attacks (stanag 4569)
> 
> LEVEL 4 MINE PROTECTION
> defeats 10 kg mine attacks under the belly and wheels (stanag 4569)
> 
> LEVEL 4 ARTILLERY ATTACKS PROTECTION
> defeats 155mm burst all around (stanag 4569)
> 
> IED PROTECTION
> tested 50 kg tnt @ 5 m without doors malfunction
> 
> 
> 
> REMARKABLE MISSION PERFORMANCE
> outstanding off road-mobility (unimog chassis, run flat device and central tire inflation system)
> air transportability by c130, c17
> up to 7 troops
> crew comfort (large internal volume, low noise and vibration levels, air conditioning, user friendly)
> situation awareness (battle management system, 360° direct and video field of view)
> 
> VERSATILITY AND MODULARITY
> armour modular design
> field command post reconfiguration kit
> field medical evacuation reconfiguration kit
> remote-controlled station up to 20 mm
> 
> SUSTAINABILITY AND RELIABILITY
> off-the-shelf unimog chassis supported by mercedes-benz worldwide logistic network




aravisÂ® âÂ whatever the mission, we keep your soldiers safe â nexter

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abingdonboy

Rakan.SA said:


> this bad @$$ pic of the saudi royal guards belongs here
> 
> View attachment 187248


Some more pics of this unit please

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

Gabriel92 said:


> @al-Hasani @Rakan.SA
> 
> In 2012,Saudi Arabia ordered 73 Aravis,and 191 were in option.
> Any pic of them there ?
> 
> Aravis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aravisÂ® âÂ whatever the mission, we keep your soldiers safe â nexter


i never heard about it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Rakan.SA said:


> this bad @$$ pic of the saudi royal guards belongs here
> 
> View attachment 187248


Post more of their pictures I mean Royal Guards @Gasoline
@al-Hasani

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rakan.SA

"analysts had expected Raytheon to announce a large order from Saudi Arabia"

Raytheon sees revenue growth in 2016; eyes big order in 2015 Q1| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

some pics of the royal guards 
some with their guns made by LWRC M6 PSD




























king abdullahs personal bodyguard and now hes with king salman
last pic he is the first from the left

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rakan.SA

does saudi have this pakistani missile ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Rakan.SA said:


> does saudi have this pakistani missile ?
> View attachment 188194


There are some news that Pakistan has given one Missile to KSA but don't know which one


----------



## Rakan.SA

saudi bought this







Zarvan said:


> There are some news that Pakistan has given one Missile to KSA but don't know which one


you mean one type or just one missile ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Rakan.SA said:


> saudi bought this
> View attachment 188198
> 
> 
> 
> you mean one type or just one missile ?


One type


----------



## Rakan.SA

first turkish made frigate arrives to jeddah port 

جدة تستقبل أول فرقاطة حربية تركية "محلية الصنع" | صحيفة عاجل الإلكترونية

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

An unclassified photo of the war room of the Combined Air Operations Center at prince sultan air base 2002






btw its an american command center and im not sure of the source.. got it from twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

saudi needs this.. imagine 2 F-15SA and saudi B-1B lancer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

@al-Hasani @Rakan.SA @Gasoline @Mosamania 
2 saudi frigates (Makkha and Al Dammam) escorting the Charles de Gaulles (3 days ago)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Rakan.SA

Gabriel92 said:


> @al-Hasani @Rakan.SA @Gasoline @Mosamania
> 2 saudi frigates (Makkha and Al Dammam) escorting the Charles de Gaulles (3 days ago)


nice pic.. is it in the arabian gulf ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

Rakan.SA said:


> nice pic.. is it in the arabian gulf ?



I don't know the location.... yes probably.
It was during the exercise white shark,we performed several maneuvers with operational and logistical units of the Saudi air force and Saudi navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

Gabriel92 said:


> I don't know the location.... yes probably.
> It was during the exercise white shark,we performed several maneuvers with operational and logistical units of the Saudi air force and Saudi navy.


how was the saudi navy performing ? any news ?
my cousin is in the navy.. next time i see him il try to get some info from him

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SvenSvensonov

Rakan.SA said:


> saudi needs this.. imagine 2 F-15SA and saudi B-1B lancer
> 
> View attachment 188552



*Overview of U.S. Export Control System*

The U.S. Government controls exports of sensitive equipment, software and technology as a means to promote our national security interests and foreign policy objectives. Through our export control system, the U.S. government can effectively:


Provide for national security by limiting access to the most sensitive U.S. technology and weapons
Promote regional stability
Take into account human rights considerations
Prevent proliferation of weapons and technologies, including of weapons of mass destruction, to problem end-users and supporters of international terrorism
Comply with international commitments, i.e. nonproliferation regimes and UN Security Council sanctions and UNSC resolution 1540

*Building A Single Licensing Agency*

Under the current export control system, three different USG agencies have the authority to issue export licenses: the Departments of State, Commerce, and the Treasury. In 2009, licensing agencies within these departments processed over 130,000 applications. In 2010 alone, the Department of Commerce processed approximately 22,000 applications. In some cases, exporters were required to apply for multiple licenses from separate departments.

The goal of the ECR Initiative is to create a Single Licensing Agency (SLA), which would act as a “one stop shop” for businesses seeking an export license and for the USG to coordinate review of license applications. The result will be a licensing process that is transparent, predictable, and timely.

For more information on this effort, please see the Department of Commerce's export.gov website.

*Essential Elements of an Effective Export Control System*

To effectively implement an export control system, a country must exhibit a broad national commitment to the endeavor. This commitment is first illustrated by making the political decision to adhere to international nonproliferation norms, as defined by various multilateral regimes, and engage solely in responsible arms transfers.

Second, a nation must establish a legal authority to control the export of defense-related and dual-use goods and technologies. This authority would adhere to six legal principles:


Comprehensive Controls
Implementing Directives
Enforcement Power and Penalties
Interagency Coordination
International Cooperation
Protection against governmental dissemination of sensitive business information.
Third, a country should implement regulatory procedures to support export control laws and policies. These procedures should establish clear lines of authority and provide for a list of controlled items. The control list should adhere to international norms (multilateral regime lists and their associated catch-all controls). The regulations should be clear and easily accessible to exporters in their description of licensing and enforcement policy. The designated authority administering the regulatory regime should review license requests for completeness and clarity. The regulations should encourage transparency and predictability of governmental decision making, and should give sufficient room for exceptions to policy in the interest of the government.

Fourth, proper enforcement measures should be built into the system. Preventive enforcement is essential, and should include established procedures related to export license applications (i.e. screening the proposed item, quantity, end-use and all parties involved in the transaction for any potential export) and compliance mechanisms (i.e. working in partnership with industry to educate them on how and why -- to monitor and control their own export activity). The ability and authority to interdict and investigate illicit exports are necessary to implement an effective export control system. International cooperation can ensure full compliance with export legislation.

*Nonproliferation Regimes and Arrangements*

The U.S. is a member of various multilateral nonproliferation regimes, including:


Nuclear Suppliers Group (NSG) - With 39 member states, the NSG is a widely accepted, mature, and effective export-control arrangement which contributes to the nonproliferation of nuclear weapons through implementation of guidelines for control of nuclear and nuclear-related exports.
Zangger Committee - The purpose of the 35-nation Nuclear Non-proliferation Treaty (NPT) Exporters (Zangger) Committee is to harmonize implementation of the NPT requirements to apply International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) safeguards to nuclear exports. The Committee maintains and updates a list of equipment and materials that may only be exported if safeguards are applied to the recipient facility (called the "Trigger List" because such exports trigger the requirement for safeguards).
Missile Technology Control Regime (MTCR) - The 34 MTCR partners have committed to apply a common export policy (MTCR Guidelines) to a common list of controlled items, including all key equipment and technology needed for missile development, production, and operation. MTCR Guidelines restrict transfers of missiles - and technology related to missiles - for the delivery of WMD. The regime places particular focus on missiles capable of delivering a payload of at least 500 kg with a range of at least 300 km -- so-called "Category I" or "MTCR-class" missiles.
Australia Group (AG) - Objective is to ensure that the industries of the thirty-eight participating countries do not assist, either purposefully or inadvertently, states or terrorists seeking to acquire a chemical and/or biological weapons (CBW) capability.
Wassenaar Arrangement (WA) - The regime with the most extensive set of control lists; it seeks to prevent destabilizing accumulations of arms and dual-use equipment and technologies that may contribute to the development or enhancement of military capabilities that would undermine regional security and stability, and to develop mechanisms for information sharing among the 34 partners as a way to harmonize export control practices and policies.

*U.S. Export Control Legislation and Authorities*

The Arms Export Control Act (AECA) is the cornerstone of U.S. munitions export control law. The Department of State implements this statute by the International Traffic in Arms Regulations (ITAR). All persons or entities that engage in the manufacture, export, or brokering of defense articles and services must be registered with the U.S. government. The ITAR sets out the requirements for licenses or other authorizations for specific exports of defense articles and services. The AECA requires the State Department to provide an annual and quarterly report of export authorizations to Congress. Certain proposed export approvals and reports of unauthorized re-transfers also require congressional notification.

The Export Administration Act of 1979, as amended, authorizes the Department of Commerce, in consultation with other appropriate agencies, to regulate the export or re-export of U.S.-origin dual-use goods, software, and technology. The Department of Commerce implements this authority through the Export Administration Regulations (EAR). In addition to export controls agreed in the multilateral regimes, the Department of Commerce also imposes certain export and re-export controls for foreign policy reasons, most notably against countries designated by the U.S. Secretary of State as state sponsors of international terrorism, as well as certain countries, entities and individuals subject to domestic unilateral or UN sanctions. Additionally, the Department of Commerce administers and enforces regulations that prohibit certain trade and transactions with certain countries, entities, and individuals by U.S. persons or from the United States under the Trading with the Enemy Act and the International Emergency Economic Powers Act.

Various other U.S. agencies have licensing authority for different exports, for example:


Nuclear - Nuclear Regulatory Commission, Departments of Energy and Commerce
Trade embargoes & sanctions/Transactions - Department of the Treasury

*U.S. Control Lists and Licensing Procedures*

U.S. control lists correspond directly with the lists maintained by the various multinational export control regimes, but are augmented by unilateral controls when necessary to ensure national security and foreign policy imperatives. The three major lists of export-controlled items are the Commerce Control List (CCL), the United States Munitions List (USML), and the Nuclear Regulatory Commission Controls (NRCC).

The CCL includes the following:


Items on Wassenaar Arrangement Dual-Use List
Nuclear-related dual use commodities (compiled in the Nuclear Suppliers Group's Nuclear Referral List)
Dual-use items on Missile Technology Control Regime List
CW Precursors, biological organisms and toxins, and CBW-related equipment on the Australia Group lists
Items controlled in furtherance of U.S. foreign policy and other objectives, including anti-terrorism, crime control, Firearms Convention, regional stability, UN sanctions, and short supply reasons
Unlisted items when destined for specified end-uses or end-users (catch-all controls)
The U.S. Munitions List regulates defense articles and services. An article or service may be designated as a defense article or service if it:


Is specifically designed, developed, configured, adapted or modified for a military application and
Does not have predominant civil applications, and
Does not have performance equivalent (defined by form, fit, and function) to those of an article or service used for civil applications, or

Is specifically designed, developed, configured, adapted or modified for a military application, and has significant military or intelligence applicability such that control is necessary.
NOTE: The intended use of the article or service after its export is not relevant in determining whether the article or service is controlled on the U.S. Munitions List.

The NRCC regulates:


Exports of nuclear equipment and materials, such as those in Part I of the NSG Guidelines.
Also, the Department of Energy regulates the provision of assistance for foreign atomic energy activities:


Under its legal authorities, DOE can authorize U.S. persons under certain circumstances to engage in the production of special nuclear material outside the United States. Some transfers may take place pursuant to general authorizations in DOE regulations. Other transfers - including transfers of unclassified nuclear technology related to trigger list items listed in Part I of the Nuclear Suppliers Group Guidelines - require specific authorizations.
Exporters generally must submit a license request with the appropriate agency for any item on one of these lists. License requests typically go through an extensive review process, including review by interested U.S. government agencies, such as the Department of Defense, Department of Energy, the intelligence community, and NASA, as well as interested bureaus within the Department of State. During this process, the U.S.government reviews:


the eligibility of the applicant
all parties involved in the transaction
appropriateness of the quality and quantity of the proposed export to the end-user and stated end-use
any legal impediments to the proposed export
any national security implications presented by the proposed export
any foreign policy implications, including but not limited to:
potential effect on regional stability
human rights
ensuring compliance with multilateral control regimes.

In 2004, the Office of Defense Trade Controls in the Department of State's Bureau of Political-Military Affairs reviewed approximately 55,000 requests for export licenses. The U.S. Department of Commerce receives some 12,000 to 14,000 dual-use export applications per year. Both the munitions and dual-use export control systems of the United States allow for license exemptions (or exceptions) when the government has determined that the particular item, value, end-use and end-user do not constitute sufficient risk to require an export license.

In addition to control lists, the U.S. export control system also relies on catch-all controls to ensure that problematic dual-use exports -- which are not otherwise subject to export controls -- are capable of being tracked, discussed with the recipient government, or even denied as an export transaction. Catch-all regulations incident to the dual-use list prohibit the export without a license of any equipment, software, or technology that would contribute to projects of proliferation concern. The Export Administration Regulations provide specific identification of particular foreign entities that the U.S. Government designates as end-users of concern. An individual license to export an otherwise non-controlled item is required if an exporter:


Knows or has reason to believe that an export will be used in a weapons of mass destruction (WMD) program or missile project of concern, or
Is informed by the Department of Commerce that an export would present an unacceptable risk of use in or diversion to a WMD program or missile project of concern.
Each license application under catch-all controls is reviewed on a case-by-case basis. If the U.S. Government determines that the export poses an unacceptable risk of use in or diversion to a nuclear proliferation activity, or that the export would make a material contribution to a chemical or biological proliferation activity, or a missile project of concern, the license is denied. These controls are consistent with AG, MTCR, and NSG catch-all requirements.

*Exporters: Be familiar with your customers*

Applying common sense is essential in weeding out potentially problematic transfers. Alarms should sound if:

A customer or agent -


Is reluctant to provide end-use/user information
Is willing to pay cash for high-value shipments
Has little background or history in the relevant business
Appears unfamiliar with the product or its use
Declines normal warranty/service/installation
Orders products/quantities incompatible with the relevant business
Provides vague delivery dates or locations
A shipment involves -


Private intermediary in major weapons sale
Freight forwarder designated as consignee/end-user
Intermediate consignee's business or location incompatible with end-user's
Shipments directed to trading companies, freight forwarders, or companies with no connection to buyer
Requests for packing inconsistent with normal mode of shipping
Choice of circuitous or economically illogical routing, or through multiple countries;
The end-user requests -


Equipment inconsistent with inventory
Spare parts in excess of projected needs
Performance/design specs incompatible with resources or environment
Technical capability/end-use incompatible with consignee's line of business
End-use at variance with standard practices
Middleman from third country to place order
Refuses to state whether goods are for domestic use, export, or re-export
*U.S. Mechanisms of Enforcement*

The U.S. government has built in various enforcement mechanisms to ensure compliance with our export control laws. U.S. Customs officials (now part of the Department of Homeland Security) have the authority to check any export or import against its license at the borders. For dual-use items, Department of Commerce officials also investigate violations. Licensing authorities often require pre-license checks and post-shipment verifications.

Criminal and civil penalties for export control violations can be severe. For munitions export control violations, the statute authorizes a maximum criminal penalty of $1 million per violation and, for an individual person, up to 10 years imprisonment. In addition, munitions violations can result in the imposition of a maximum civil fine of $500,000 per violation of the ITAR, as well as debarment from exporting defense articles or services. For dual-use export control violations, criminal penalties can reach a maximum of $500,000 per violation and, for an individual person, up to 10 years imprisonment. Dual-use violations can also be subject to civil fines up to $12,000 per violation, as well as denial of export privileges. It should be noted that in many enforcement cases, both criminal and civil penalties are imposed.

*Controls on Brokering Activity*

The Arms Export Control Act (AECA) was amended in 1996 to cover brokering activity by all persons (except officers/employees of the USG acting in an official capacity) with respect to the manufacture, export, import, or transfer of any defense articles or defense service on the U.S. Munitions List of the ITAR. It is noteworthy that this coverage is not limited to U.S. origin defense articles/services, but can also extend to brokering involving foreign defense articles and services. Under the ITAR, persons engaged in the business of brokering activities are required to register with the Department of State and obtain the applicable authorizations for each brokering transaction. Brokering activities involving non-munitions items, where known by the perpetrator to be destined for WMD or missile activities, would be subject to U.S. catch-all controls.

As defined in the ITAR, a broker is anyone who acts as an agent for others in negotiating or arranging contracts, purchases, sales or transfers of defense articles or defense services in return for a fee, commission or other consideration. "Brokering activities" include the financing, transportation, freight forwarding or taking of any other action that facilitates the manufacture, export, import, or transfer of a defense article or service irrespective of its origin. This includes activities -- by U.S. persons who are located inside or outside of the U.S., or foreign persons subject to U.S. jurisdiction -- involving defense articles or defense services of U.S. or foreign origin that are located inside or outside of the U.S. This does not include, however, activities by U.S. persons that are limited exclusively to U.S. domestic sales or transfers, and persons exclusively in the business of financing, transporting, or freight forwarding, whose business activities do not also include brokering defense articles or defense services.

Any person registering as a broker must also provide an annual report to the U.S. government enumerating and describing its brokering activities and any exemptions used for other covered activities. Violations would be punishable under the same penalties noted above for munitions export violations.

*Sanctions*

The United States works closely with its friends and allies to halt the transfer of arms-related and proliferation-related items to countries or end-users of concern as well as regions of conflict. When we receive information on potential transfers of concern, we seek to persuade the countries involved to prevent such transfers. U.S. laws and regulations also provide for imposition of mandatory and/or discretionary sanctions on governments, entities, or persons involved in transferring certain military equipment or other items of proliferation of concern.

From Overview of U.S. Export Control System

*The US does not and can not under US and international Nuclear Proliferation laws, sell the B-1B bomber. Also, and for the last time, the US does not sell strategic assets such as ballistic missiles, nuclear capable weapons or strategic bombers and submarines. Saudi Arabia will not be made an exception, no one will be made an exception.

You may want the B-1B, they aren't for sale and will not be made for sale. There is no precedent for this, never in the US history has a strategic weapon been sold, it will not happen.

I'm so fu**ing tired of people blatantly pandering fantasies on PDF. The facts say this will not happen, you fantasy doesn't matter! US laws and international laws will not allow for this sale.


----------



## Gabriel92

Rakan.SA said:


> how was the saudi navy performing ? any news ?
> my cousin is in the navy.. next time i see him il try to get some info from him



When exercises are conducted,nobody knows (exept the sailors) the performances of each navies....
But there are positive thoughts.
Good,where is he serving ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rakan.SA

Gabriel92 said:


> When exercises are conducted,nobody knows (a part the sailors) the performances of each navies....
> But there are positive thoughts.
> Good,where is he serving ?


i forgot where exactly but il ask when i meet him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gasoline

Gabriel92 said:


> @al-Hasani @Rakan.SA @Gasoline @Mosamania
> 2 saudi frigates (Makkha and Al Dammam) escorting the Charles de Gaulles (3 days ago)



Nice pic . 

Thanks for share.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SSG_Commando

On papers Saudi Airforce looks bad ***, but actually how will they perform?? Anyones guess


----------



## Gabriel92

@al-Hasani @Mosamania @Gasoline @Altamimi @Rakan.SA 
Another better pic.






Just behind the Rafales,the Saudi replenishment oiler "Yunbu",and just behind,the French one "Meuse".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

SSG_Commando said:


> On papers Saudi Airforce looks bad ***, but actually how will they perform?? Anyones guess



It is performing right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

black hawks for SANG






saudi special forces training in oman

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

Saudi dilemma: How to spot potential terrorist amid tide of human misery - CNN.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Rakan.SA said:


> i forgot where exactly but il ask when i meet him



Probably at the King Abdulaziz Naval Base in Jubail.

Whenever somebody mentions the RSNF I think about its current sad state. It should be as potent as the RSAF. Or at least not far from such a state.

It's about high time to change that. KSA has one of the longest coastlines out there. Since ancient times Arabia has bordered major sea trade routes of utmost importance.

To this day 25% of the entire international ship trade is going through the Red Sea. Can you imagine?

The Red Sea, Gulf and Arabian Sea should be our sphere of influence/partial control. After all the Arabian Peninsula is not the world's largest peninsula for no reason. The navies in the GCC as a whole need a big upgrade.
I know that steps are being taken in that direction but it is still annoying.



Rakan.SA said:


> Saudi dilemma: How to spot potential terrorist amid tide of human misery - CNN.com



Look at that mountainous terrain shown in that reportage. For all the stick the border guards get then considering the huge size of KSA and the 1000's km of borders to petrol it's almost a miracle that there are not more infiltrators.

Ground forces abroad during a military exercise with colleges;







Royal guard;






Emergency Forces;






































‫الأمن العام | قوات الطوارئ الخاصة | تطهير بنك تجاري|‬‎ - YouTube

‫قوات الأمن الخاصة السعودية تستعرض مهاراتها القتالية‬‎ - YouTube​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rakan.SA

al-Hasani said:


> Probably at the King Abdulaziz Naval Base in Jubail.
> 
> Whenever somebody mentions the RSNF I think about its current sad state. It should be as potent as the RSAF. Or at least not far from such a state.
> 
> It's about high time to change that. KSA has one of the longest coastlines out there. Since ancient times Arabia has bordered major sea trade routes of utmost importance.
> 
> To this day 25% of the entire international ship trade is going through the Red Sea. Can you imagine?
> 
> The Red Sea, Gulf and Arabian Sea should be our sphere of influence/partial control. After all the Arabian Peninsula is not the world's largest peninsula for no reason. The navies in the GCC as a whole need a big upgrade.
> I know that steps are being taken in that direction but it is still annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that mountainous terrain shown in that reportage. For all the stick the border guards get then considering the huge size of KSA and the 1000's km of borders to petrol it's almost a miracle that there are not more infiltrators.
> 
> Ground forces abroad during a military exercise with colleges;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royal guard;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emergency Forces;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‫الأمن العام | قوات الطوارئ الخاصة | تطهير بنك تجاري|‬‎ - YouTube
> 
> ‫قوات الأمن الخاصة السعودية تستعرض مهاراتها القتالية‬‎ - YouTube​


im also getting frustrated about the navy.. when i see my cousin i got a lot of questions to ask. last time i saw him he was based in jeddah then i traveled for 2 years. now il see where is he based.
what frustrates me more is seeing iranian navy anywhere specially in the red sea.
id sink them if i had the chance. and il send them my full info with a pic telling them yes i did it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Saudi Brothers Which part of Saudi Forces use AK-103 ? @al-Hasani @Mosamania @Rakan.SA


----------



## Gabriel92

Another pic :
In the Center,the Nuclear Aircraft Carrier Charles de Gaulles,on the left,2 Saudi frigates (Makkah and Al Dammam),just behind the Aircraft carrier,the Saudi replenishment oiler (Yunbu),and just behind it,the French one (Meuse),on the right,the French frigate (Chevalier Paul) and on the far right,the British frigate (HMS Kent.)






A Saudi helicopter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Altamimi

Zarvan said:


> Saudi Brothers Which part of Saudi Forces use AK-103 ? @al-Hasani @Mosamania @Rakan.SA


ARMY AIRBORNE and (_Saiqa)_ which is the equivalent to Rangers, and Army Special Forces( Army SF also uses M4s)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

our main problem lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

Rakan.SA said:


> our main problem lol
> 
> View attachment 189912



Translate habibi ? 

----
Lafayette again

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rakan.SA

@Gabriel92 
obama is saying war on terrorism
yemeni houthi is saying death to america

and in yemen they are working together

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

lol look at this shit.. the sad thing its a saudi news apper

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

*Pakistani Joint Staff Chief Gen. Rashid Mahmoud* *visit saudi and meets king salman 













*

*meets deputy crown prince mohammad bin nayef




*

*meets Minister of the National Guard Prince Mitab bin Abdullah.









*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rakan.SA

*meets Defense Minister Prince Muhammad bin Salman who presented him with the King Abdulaziz medal of excellence














*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rakan.SA

Saudi Arabia and Pakistan's nuclear weapons pact - Business Insider


btw someone told me that Simon Henderson is not a reliable source

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

1st photo minister of interior 
2nd SANG

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beast89

Rakan.SA said:


> Saudi Arabia and Pakistan's nuclear weapons pact - Business Insider
> 
> 
> btw someone told me that Simon Henderson is not a reliable source



BS speculation. Pakistan will get into trouble for transferring it firstly which also would be extremely risky. We will risk war with iran, KSA will not back us up, you can't even enter syria. Furthermore America doesn't want you to have nukes and will pressure us as well for example. The chinese DF-21 you acquired was approved by USA and will never be able to carry Nuclear warheads. These rumours were circulated by Israeli intelligence Amos Yadlin , who also doesn't want to you to get them. Lol at Saudi desperation for our nukes.


----------



## Rakan.SA

@Horus hi.. i really think we should add saudi minister of interior to this thread. we have 3 armed forces. 2 are already here so we might as well just add the 3rd to have it in one thread. specially that they are very similar in training and capabilities. as we saw the past year they all trained and worked together.
thanks


----------



## Mosamania

Rakan.SA said:


> @Horus hi.. i really think we should add saudi minister of interior to this thread. we have 3 armed forces. 2 are already here so we might as well just add the 3rd to have it in one thread. specially that they are very similar in training and capabilities. as we saw the past year they all trained and worked together.
> thanks



No, ministry of interior are not trained like the army, they do not go through the same capabilities clearances and they are not a political arm of the state. They don't belong here. 

They work together maybe in specific scenarios but cops however they are, are not military. We don't have a Gendarme like force in the country. Those are even paramilitary and they are higher than cops. 

Just because they look cool in black and black goggles they still done know how to tie their shoes correctly because they are not army and they have no place in a military forum.


----------



## Rakan.SA

Mosamania said:


> No, ministry of interior are not trained like the army, they do not go through the same capabilities clearances and they are not a political arm of the state. They don't belong here.
> 
> They work together maybe in specific scenarios but cops however they are, are not military. We don't have a Gendarme like force in the country. Those are even paramilitary and they are higher than cops.
> 
> Just because they look cool in black and black goggles they still done know how to tie their shoes correctly because they are not army and they have no place in a military forum.


lol chill buddy.. generally speaking in other countries they are nothing like the military. but in saudi the men are trained just as good as the military. they even take a lot of the same courses with the same badges so i dont know what are you talking about saying they are nothing like the army in saudi! 
im not talking about the average cop standing next to a traffic light. 
again just to correct you.. in other countries you are right they are not a political arm of the state. but in saudi they are. and its a powerful arm. first ministry of interior have been running foreign political issues for many years and many files have been given to them to run as everyone knows.
second now that the second man in the mabahith is the head of the saudi intelligence.. all the political power have been gone to the minister of interior. let alone MBN is deputy crown prince. so yeah they are an army cuz simply thats the nature of the environment they work in 
you really underestimated their power and capabilities. i would understand that you want this thread pure military but to say the men, not the machines, are not as capable as the army i think you are wrong cuz a simple search will prove that they are very capable and highly trained. after all MBN didnt become deputy crown prince for no reason.


----------



## Kompromat

I think we shouldn't add LEAs to this list.


----------



## Rakan.SA

Horus said:


> I think we shouldn't add LEAs to this list.


whats LEA ?


----------



## Gabriel92

Rakan.SA said:


> whats LEA ?



Local Enforcement Agency(ies) ?
@Horus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

Gabriel92 said:


> Local Enforcement Agency(ies) ?
> @Horus


aha thanks... ok i think il make a new thread about them


----------



## Kompromat

Rakan.SA said:


> aha thanks... ok i think il make a new thread about them



You'll have to pay for that


----------



## Rakan.SA

Horus said:


> You'll have to pay for that


 how much


----------



## Kompromat

Rakan.SA said:


> how much



50kg of finest arabian dates


----------



## Rakan.SA

Horus said:


> 50kg of finest arabian dates


hey im no saudi prince.. im sending you 2kg and we'll call it a deal.. kapeesh ?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Rakan.SA said:


> lol chill buddy.. generally speaking in other countries they are nothing like the military. but in saudi the men are trained just as good as the military. they even take a lot of the same courses with the same badges so i dont know what are you talking about saying they are nothing like the army in saudi!
> im not talking about the average cop standing next to a traffic light.
> again just to correct you.. in other countries you are right they are not a political arm of the state. but in saudi they are. and its a powerful arm. first ministry of interior have been running foreign political issues for many years and many files have been given to them to run as everyone knows.
> second now that the second man in the mabahith is the head of the saudi intelligence.. all the political power have been gone to the minister of interior. let alone MBN is deputy crown prince. so yeah they are an army cuz simply thats the nature of the environment they work in
> you really underestimated their power and capabilities. i would understand that you want this thread pure military but to say the men, not the machines, are not as capable as the army i think you are wrong cuz a simple search will prove that they are very capable and highly trained. after all MBN didnt become deputy crown prince for no reason.



Yeah the ministry of interior got a boon lately but that is mainly do to the local political climent and power struggle not because they are good. 

SANG is the best trained in th entire country and that is common knowledge. MBN only created his own army to add it to the army to be able to contest the SANG. Again it is all about the dirty inter country politics not because they are highly trained. 

Local Enforcement Agencies are just that, local enforcement. I know your type have a boner for MBN but that doesn't make him the conservative God everyone is making him out to be.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Rakan.SA said:


> hey im no saudi prince.. im sending you 2kg and we'll call it a deal.. kapeesh ?!



try these my brother:












Pak is also one of the largest date producers...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> Yeah the ministry of interior got a boon lately but that is mainly do to the local political climent and power struggle not because they are good.
> 
> SANG is the best trained in th entire country and that is common knowledge. MBN only created his own army to add it to the army to be able to contest the SANG. Again it is all about the dirty inter country politics not because they are highly trained.
> 
> Local Enforcement Agencies are just that, local enforcement. I know your type have a boner for MBN but that doesn't make him the conservative God everyone is making him out to be.


Post list of LEA please


----------



## Rakan.SA

Mosamania said:


> Yeah the ministry of interior got a boon lately but that is mainly do to the local political climent and power struggle not because they are good.
> 
> SANG is the best trained in th entire country and that is common knowledge. MBN only created his own army to add it to the army to be able to contest the SANG. Again it is all about the dirty inter country politics not because they are highly trained.
> 
> Local Enforcement Agencies are just that, local enforcement. I know your type have a boner for MBN but that doesn't make him the conservative God everyone is making him out to be.


assumption is the mother of all fuckups 
you dont know me ya dr. i criticize the ministry of interior in a lot of things openly. they have accomplishments and failures and that has nothing to do with posting some pics in this thread so dont get carried away.
plus dr im straight hamdulillah. so unless you r a hot female dr who i can f**k the shit out her, its not your business over who i have a boner. unless you're a fag
show respect when you talk with me.


----------



## Rakan.SA

*
a picture of some saudi officers fighting in palestine 





*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mosamania

Rakan.SA said:


> assumption is the mother of all fuckups
> you dont know me ya dr. i criticize the ministry of interior in a lot of things openly. they have accomplishments and failures and that has nothing to do with posting some pics in this thread so dont get carried away.
> plus dr im straight hamdulillah. so unless you r a hot female dr who i can f**k the shit out her, its not your business over who i have a boner. unless you're a fag
> show respect when you talk with me.



Ha hahahahaha. I am just naturally allergic to religiously driven people.


----------



## Rakan.SA

Mosamania said:


> Ha hahahahaha. I am just naturally allergic to religiously driven people.


you are jumping too fast here form one issue to another! 
now what has religion got to do with posting pics ?
or you mean from my past comments regarding other topics ?
please explain your allergy im interested in understanding it more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

Mosamania said:


> Ha hahahahaha. I am just naturally allergic to religiously driven people.


still waiting


----------



## Mosamania

Rakan.SA said:


> still waiting



I just don't like people who make it a point to intrude into other people's personal lives. That includes your average religious nut job and their nuttier supporters. 

You seem like a religious nutjob supporter.


----------



## JUBA

Mosamania said:


> You seem like a religious nutjob supporter.



And you seem like a liberal nutjob, You want to burn/kill/dispose of anyone who has a beard, what's your issue?


----------



## SipahSalar

al-Hasani said:


> Short documentary about SANG;


Is SANG's primary mission really about fighting the Saudi army? What is the exact nature of the role they play in KSA?


----------



## Rakan.SA

Mosamania said:


> I just don't like people who make it a point to intrude into other people's personal lives. That includes your average religious nut job and their nuttier supporters.
> 
> You seem like a religious nutjob supporter.


lol im a muslim so i support my religion. in certain things in islam you have no choice. you either are in or out. i have strong beliefs hamdulillah but im not perfect and im not delusional i know whats going on. and i know that there is an open war against islam. and ppl like you are tools usually. not always but usually that's the case. you have an allergy against islam more than any other religion i assume. allah yhdeek.
your devil got you by your balls so get help and relax and stop assuming things about ppl you dont know or never met. 
but hey i don't mind your assumption that im a religious nutjob supporter il take it as compliment. 
the problem is the way you think and of course your eman. now dont get carried away as usual and say that im saying you are kafer. i said your eman seems not strong enough. thats ok ppl are different. inshallah one day you will change



Mosamania said:


> I just don't like people who make it a point to intrude into other people's personal lives. That includes your average religious nut job and their nuttier supporters.
> 
> You seem like a religious nutjob supporter.


btw if you are in jeddah il invite you for coffee at my place.. will chit chat. and maybe you can give a free checkup dr lol


----------



## Rakan.SA

and of course @JUBA and @al-Hasani are all in and most welcomed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Rakan.SA said:


> and of course @JUBA and @al-Hasani are all in and most welcomed



Can i join you ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JUBA

Rakan.SA said:


> lthe problem is the way you think and of course your eman. now dont get carried away as usual and say that im saying you are kafer. i said your eman seems not strong enough.



Actually he claims to be an Atheist.


----------



## Rakan.SA

Gabriel92 said:


> Can i join you ?


most certainly monsieur.. anytime. 
i use to spend my summer in the french riviera.. so come visit the saudi riviera 



JUBA said:


> Actually he claims to be an Atheist.


did he ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JUBA

Rakan.SA said:


> did he ?


Yep.


----------



## al-Hasani

@Rakan.SA

I cannot reply to you as previously because I do not have access to your profile page. You must have limited access or something.

Anyway we cannot talk about this issue in public but there is an amount of bias indeed by some of them. Far from all. Besides in the future just stay calm whenever possible.

You better make some good Arabic coffee with cardamon.

Regarding Mosab, you might not agree with him and his tone is not always constructive (no offense) but he is your countryman after all. No need to fight. I am a Muslim too but you have to accept that there are people with different views out there including in KSA. He is a good person that is serving the country. Disagreements should be solved by speech among compatriots. Always remember that.

Anyway let's get back to topic.



SipahSalar said:


> Is SANG's primary mission really about fighting the Saudi army? What is the exact nature of the role they play in KSA?



No.

It's somewhat of a reserve force for the army. At the same time it is tasked with protecting the borders in case the army gets deployed overseas.

It's also an active participant on the social field. SANG hospitals and also engineering projects overseen by SANG. It's a ministry of its own today too.

In many ways SANG is more like a modern successor of the infamous Ikhwan forces. Many of its members are still drafted from loyal clans and tribes. The tribal law has been abolished though so today anyone cleared can join regardless of origin.

The SANG responds directly to the monarch and is part of a separate chain of command unlike the armed forces which is under the administrative control of the Ministry of Defence. Commanders of major units report directly to the King.

It's not so much a force against internal threats anymore nor are its members drawn from loyal tribes/clans anymore as written above. Today everyone can join but of course it also serves to protect the royal family, government and state but so does the army.

I think it's extremely unlikely to see the army ever colliding with SANG or vice versa. Unless during a civil war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

JUBA said:


> Actually he claims to be an Atheist.


When he claimed that ?


----------



## Rakan.SA

@Mosamania do you mind if i ask you are you atheist ?


al-Hasani said:


> @Rakan.SA
> 
> I cannot reply to you as previously because I do not have access to your profile page. You must have limited access or something.
> 
> Anyway we cannot talk about this issue in public but there is an amount of bias indeed by some of them. Far from all. Besides in the future just stay calm whenever possible.
> 
> You better make some good Arabic coffee with cardamon.
> 
> Regarding Mosab, you might not agree with him and his tone is not always constructive (no offense) but he is your countryman after all. No need to fight. I am a Muslim too but you have to accept that there are people with different views out there including in KSA. He is a good person that is serving the country. Disagreements should be solved by speech among compatriots. Always remember that.
> 
> Anyway let's get back to topic.
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> It's somewhat of a reserve force for the army. At the same time it is tasked with protecting the borders in case the army gets deployed overseas.
> 
> It's also an active participant on the social field. SANG hospitals and also engineering projects overseen by SANG. It's a ministry of its own today too.
> 
> In many ways SANG is more like a modern successor of the infamous Ikhwan forces. Many of its members are still drafted from loyal clans and tribes. The tribal law has been abolished though so today anyone cleared can join regardless of origin.
> 
> The SANG responds directly to the monarch and is part of a separate chain of command unlike the armed forces which is under the administrative control of the Ministry of Defence. Commanders of major units report directly to the King.
> 
> It's not so much a force against internal threats anymore nor are its members drawn from loyal tribes/clans anymore as written above. Today everyone can join but of course it also serves to protect the royal family, government and state but so does the army.
> 
> I think it's extremely unlikely to see the army ever colliding with SANG or vice versa. Unless during a civil war.


my home is open for all you guys. will drink coffee together. anytime anyone of you is in jeddah you are more than welcome to pass by.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Rakan.SA said:


> @Mosamania do you mind if i ask you are you atheist ?
> 
> my home is open for all you guys. will drink coffee together. anytime anyone of you is in jeddah you are more than welcome to pass by.



I never claimed to be an athiest.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

JUBA said:


> Actually he claims to be an Atheist.




Even if it was true. Why is it a problem now ? 

It is free to believe or not. Is business between him and _God_.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rakan.SA

Bubblegum Crisis said:


> Even if it was true. Why is it a problem now ?
> 
> It is free to believe or not. Is business between him and _God_.


hamdulelah its not true... we all want the best for each other. 
so guys anyone got some good news.. any arms deal navy deals bad *** pics ?


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

Rakan.SA said:


> *hamdulelah its not true...* we all want the best for each other.
> ...




Again, is business *only* between him and _God_. *Absolutely nobody else on Earth. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

Bubblegum Crisis said:


> Again, is business *only* between him and _God_. *Absolutely nobody else on Earth. *


اقول انطم فهمنا.. محد غلط عليكم فبلا حساسية الحريم
مشيناها لا تكثر

il post an english article when i find one 

المملكة العربية السعودية تطور قوّتها البحرية وتحدث أسطولها


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

Rakan.SA said:


> اقول انطم فهمنا.. محد غلط عليكم فبلا حساسية الحريم
> مشيناها لا تكثر
> 
> ...




_“There is no compulsion in religion -- the right way is indeed clearly distinct from error. So whoever disbelieves in the devil and believes in God, he indeed lays hold on the firmest handle which shall never break. And God is Hearing, Knowing.”_


It’s totally clear now. Closed.


...


----------



## Rakan.SA

wow im shocked! saudi is the 3rd largest military balance in 2014 spending 80.8 billion dollars. obviously there must be a lot happening that is not announced to the public 






Giri Rajendran: The Military Balance - 2014's top defence spenders | IISS



Bubblegum Crisis said:


> _“There is no compulsion in religion -- the right way is indeed clearly distinct from error. So whoever disbelieves in the devil and believes in God, he indeed lays hold on the firmest handle which shall never break. And God is Hearing, Knowing.”_
> 
> 
> It’s totally clear now. Closed.
> 
> 
> ...


lol we are both saudi why are you writing quran in english ?!  i guess that shows how brainwashed you are.
anyway 

saudi PC-21 waiting to be delivered


----------



## Mosamania

Rakan.SA said:


> wow im shocked! saudi is the 3rd largest military balance in 2014 spending 80.8 billion dollars. obviously there must be a lot happening that is not announced to the public
> 
> View attachment 192318
> 
> 
> Giri Rajendran: The Military Balance - 2014's top defence spenders | IISS
> 
> 
> lol we are both saudi why are you writing quran in english ?!  i guess that shows how brainwashed you are.
> anyway
> 
> saudi PC-21 waiting to be delivered
> 
> View attachment 192321
> 
> 
> View attachment 192322



Posting Quran in English = brainwashed? Why?

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

Rakan.SA said:


> ...
> 
> lol we are both saudi why are you writing quran in english ?!  i guess that shows how brainwashed you are.
> anyway
> 
> ...






Let me help you illiterate !

*gph.gov.sa :* http://www.gph.gov.sa/quranexplorer 



...


----------



## Rakan.SA

Mosamania said:


> Posting Quran in English = brainwashed? Why?


لان القران كلام الله و له قدسيه. وقدسيته بالعربيه. ممكن نتكلم انجليزي و لا مريخي مع بعض لكن بما اننا مسلمين عرب فالاستدلال لابد ان يكون بلغة القران. هذا درس حتى المسلمين الاجانب في كل بقاع الارض يحاولو يعلموه اطفالهم من الابتدائي. القران الانجليزي مجرد ترجمه بشريه و للقران عشرات التراجم الانجليزيه. 
روح قول لشيخ اجنبي.. سعودي استدل من القران بآيه مترجمه لسعودي آخر. و صور و جهو و ردة فعلو و نزلها. سيضحك و يستغرب 
التراجم موجوده للمسلمين الغير ناطقين بالعربيه. و يستخدموها لفهم القران لا يستخدموها في الصلاه او التلاوه
قال تعالى: ‏إنا أنزلناه قرآنا عربيا لعلكم تعقلون‏
حتى في الخطب و الجامعات الغربيه يقرا الايه بالعربي اولا ثم يترجمها. 
فعيب مسلم عربي يستدل بايه من القران بلغه اجنبيه.لعربي اخر
١.٥ مليار مسلم اجنبي يسهر الليل و النهار لكي ينطق القران بالعربيه و يجي مسلم من ارض الحرمين يستدل بايه مترجمه



Bubblegum Crisis said:


> Let me help you illiterate !
> 
> *gph.gov.sa :* http://www.gph.gov.sa/quranexplorer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why are you so pissed ?! lol


----------



## Mosamania

Rakan.SA said:


> لان القران كلام الله و له قدسيه. وقدسيته بالعربيه. ممكن نتكلم انجليزي و لا مريخي مع بعض لكن بما اننا مسلمين عرب فالاستدلال لابد ان يكون بلغة القران. هذا درس حتى المسلمين الاجانب في كل بقاع الارض يحاولو يعلموه اطفالهم من الابتدائي. القران الانجليزي مجرد ترجمه بشريه و للقران عشرات التراجم الانجليزيه.
> روح قول لشيخ اجنبي.. سعودي استدل من القران بآيه مترجمه لسعودي آخر. و صور و جهو و ردة فعلو و نزلها. سيضحك و يستغرب
> التراجم موجوده للمسلمين الغير ناطقين بالعربيه. و يستخدموها لفهم القران لا يستخدموها في الصلاه او التلاوه
> قال تعالى: ‏إنا أنزلناه قرآنا عربيا لعلكم تعقلون‏
> حتى في الخطب و الجامعات الغربيه يقرا الايه بالعربي اولا ثم يترجمها.
> فعيب مسلم عربي يستدل بايه من القران بلغه اجنبيه.لعربي اخر
> ١.٥ مليار مسلم اجنبي يسهر الليل و النهار لكي ينطق القران بالعربيه و يجي مسلم من ارض الحرمين يستدل بايه مترجمه
> 
> 
> why are you so pissed ?! lol



You still haven't explained why "brainwashed". Bubblegum crisis here is not as profecint in Arabic as you would like to believe. He knows French even more than English. He is a special case. So maybe attacking him is not the best idea. Also this is an English forum where English is the main method of communication, even Pakistanis here rarely communicate in Urdu with each other but they used English despite it being a Pakistani forum, that is also a point to keep in mind and respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> You still haven't explained why "brainwashed". Bubblegum crisis here is not as profecint in Arabic as you would like to believe. He knows French even more than English. He is a special case. So maybe attacking him is not the best idea. Also this is an English forum where English is the main method of communication, even Pakistanis here rarely communicate in Urdu with each other but they used English despite it being a Pakistani forum, that is also a point to keep in mind and respect.


Stop going after each other and post picture and discuss future of Saudi Armed Forces @Rakan.SA you to yes I also don't agree with @Mosamania on many things but he is our brother and we need to focus on making Saudi Arabia strong and focus on discussing Saudi Forces here rather than having a fight

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rakan.SA

Zarvan said:


> Stop going after each other and post picture and discuss future of Saudi Armed Forces @Rakan.SA you to yes I also don't agree with @Mosamania on many things but he is our brother and we need to focus on making Saudi Arabia strong and focus on discussing Saudi Forces here rather than having a fight


teek hai bhai


----------



## Rakan.SA

we should discuss this huge mega budget 2013 and 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Rakan.SA said:


> teek hai bhai


How do you know Urdu ?


----------



## Rakan.SA

Zarvan said:


> How do you know Urdu ?


i dont.. i just know few words
kya hal hai ?


----------



## Rakan.SA

*ok guys. those numbers for the past two years are inaccurate.
those numbers include the army, minister of interior,13 emirates, saudi national guard, saudi intelligence, saudi national security. last tow include international support. like egypt jordan morocco and yemen. 
so now the numbers make sense *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Altamimi

Gulf War






















/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


////

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Altamimi said:


> View attachment 192645
> View attachment 192646
> 
> 
> Gulf War
> 
> 
> View attachment 192754
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 192755
> 
> 
> View attachment 192756
> 
> 
> View attachment 192757
> 
> /////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
> 
> 
> ////
> View attachment 192758


Who are the guys in first picture and what is the place ?


----------



## Altamimi

Zarvan said:


> Who are the guys in first picture and what is the place ?



Well, I shouldn't have put that pic because it's for the Ministry of Interior SOF. This picture was taken by the American media in one of the SF kill houses







The RSAF and RAF 













Marines

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Altamimi said:


> Well, I shouldn't have put that pic because it's for the Ministry of Interior SOF. This picture was taken by the American media in one of the SF kill houses
> 
> View attachment 192760
> 
> 
> 
> The RSAF and RAF
> View attachment 192761
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 192762
> 
> 
> 
> Marines
> 
> View attachment 192763


Post more pictures of them they look great


----------



## Altamimi

I'm sorry for posting Ministry Of Interior Pics







Boarder Guard SF

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Altamimi

SSG school 
What is the official name of the SSG School? 







one badass pic for a member of the Emergency Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Altamimi

Ministry Of Interior SOF

G36c with a suppressor, just looks awesome 








Army and Boarder Guard 




Navy SF 





Army SF






Emergency Forces 






Saudi Arabia, Pakistan, Turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

Altamimi said:


> I'm sorry for posting Ministry Of Interior Pics
> 
> View attachment 192764
> 
> 
> 
> Boarder Guard SF
> View attachment 192765
> 
> 
> View attachment 192766
> View attachment 192767
> View attachment 192768
> View attachment 192769
> View attachment 192770
> View attachment 192771


They look good SSG can make them one of the best


----------



## Rakan.SA

*
king salman when he was crown prince and defence minister *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rakan.SA

Rakan.SA said:


>


*when you look at this plane and the saudi awacs.. then see the nato awacs. you would think that the nato got both planes in one. im not an expert but thats what i see*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Altamimi said:


> Saudi Arabia, Pakistan, Turkey
> View attachment 192783


Peace Hawks I - 2013... Taif.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Altamimi

May Allah Bless are soldiers

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Rakan.SA

*very good news guys *

*King Salman appointed SABIC CEO Mohamed al-Mady as the president of the country's military industries corporation 
hamdulillah *

*The Defence Minister also recently appointed a senior ARAMCO exec to oversee improvement of MoD internal processes (Admin, Procurement..etc)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

SAAB 2000.. did i get the name right ?





crown prince muqrin in the front seat during 1991 gulf war

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

*eurofighter world magazine cover 
this is the link if you want to read more 
http://t.co/qAYzw5jBkG




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

The new Defence Minister chaired his first regular readiness review today in the National Defence Operations Center

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

Board members Recently visited the F-15SA wing and forward fuselage production line in alsalam aircraft company in Saudi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wahhab2701

Altamimi said:


> May Allah Bless are soldiers
> View attachment 193145


 May Alloh bless your country my friend. and mine as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

Altamimi said:


> Ministry Of Interior SOF
> 
> G36c with a suppressor, just looks awesome
> View attachment 192777
> View attachment 192778
> 
> 
> Army and Boarder Guard
> View attachment 192779
> 
> Navy SF
> 
> View attachment 192780
> 
> Army SF
> 
> View attachment 192781
> 
> 
> Emergency Forces
> View attachment 192782
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi Arabia, Pakistan, Turkey
> View attachment 192783


They are good


----------



## Rakan.SA

four crew members were killed when their military helicopter, a Balck hawk, crashed during a night training exercise near hafr al-batin May their souls rest in peace
اللهم ارحمهم و اغفر لهم وتقبلهم مع الشهداء

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

Rakan.SA said:


> four crew members were killed when their military helicopter, a Balck hawk, crashed during a night training exercise near hafr al-batin May their souls rest in peace
> اللهم ارحمهم و اغفر لهم وتقبلهم مع الشهداء
> 
> View attachment 194073
> 
> ]



Delete that last picture friends. Not because of forum rules just out of respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

turkish frigate visiting jeddah port

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

prince mohammad bin salman meets commander of US Central Command general Lloyd J. Austin.
man is that prince huge or is the chair too small lol
btw i know during the past the US would send psychologist as part of their envoy when meeting new top officials from other countries. especially if they are in charge of sensitive positions. 
they would try analyse his personality and so on 
so what do you think of the second guy from the left, 1st pic. he looks like a shrink

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

Some testing before sending it to saudi 








Made in Saudi 








Saudi and Pakistani navy

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Asmar Hussain

Rakan.SA said:


> Some testing before sending it to saudi
> View attachment 194801
> View attachment 194802
> 
> 
> Made in Saudi
> View attachment 194803
> View attachment 194804
> 
> 
> Saudi and Pakistani navy
> View attachment 194805
> View attachment 194806


Name of this plane please ? And which country is making these planes ?


----------



## Rakan.SA

analyist said:


> Name of this plane please ? And which country is making these planes ?


pilatus pc-21
The Pilatus PC-21 is a single-turboprop, low wing swept monoplane advanced trainer with a stepped tandem cockpit manufactured by Pilatus Aircraft of Switzerland
Top speed: 685 km/h
Range: 1,333 km

Welcome to Pilatus Aircraft Ltd

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Asmar Hussain

Thanks


----------



## Rakan.SA

saudi and qatari PC-21

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

Today, Jeffrey and Aaron discuss the history of Saudi Arabia’s missile program and the reasons for the Kingdom’s new openness vis-a-vis its ballistic missiles.
Arms Control Wonk • The Monarchy’s Missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

*Future for Saab Saudi deal looks grim




Future for Saab Saudi deal looks grim
* News Catch, Recon & Buzz 2015/02/20 AIRheads/MB
There seems to be a lonely future ahead for the Royal Saudi Air Force E-2000 (Saab 2000 Erieye) Airborne Early Warning & Control aircraft. A possible future purchase of a second or third aircraft – as well as any other Swedish made weapon like the popular Carl Gustav man-portable anti-tank missile system – looks very much in doubt. More and more Swedish member of parliament are swinging towards a total weapon sales ban on the Kingdom, even those who support current prime minister Stefan Löfven.

The RSAF revealed its E-2000 last December and images quickly found their way to cyberspace, even though both Saab and the Royal Saudi Air Force tried to keep the commissioning of the aircraft low-profile. Saab even hadn’t named Riyadh as the receiver of one of its Saab 2000s with the Ericsson-designed Erieye radar. “Upon customer’s request, no further information regarding the customer will be announced,” a Saab statement read that did confirming the price of 670 million dollars.

Saudi sources say a special squadron (60 Squadron is mentioned) now flies the E-2000 out of Prince Sultan Air Base / Al Kharj, home as well for the RSAF’s 18 Squadron with its five Boeing E-3 Sentry aircraft. These AWACS’s are are destined to undergo a lengthy upgrade program the coming years.

The parliament in Stockholm is currently a bit sensitive about what it sees as a lack of democracy in Saudi Arabia. Therefore a growing number of MP’s wants to ban sales of military hard- and software to the Kingdom altogether. Swedish-Saudi defence co-operation was renewed by the former centre-right government that lost the elections in September 2014.

© 2015 Airheadsfly.com editor Marcel Burger
Featured image: The Saab 2000 Erieye (Image © Saab AB)

Future for Saab Saudi deal looks grim | AIRheads↑FLY*

too bad. i love saab group technology and products. this parliament BS is getting on my nerve. we should steal their technology lol


----------



## Rakan.SA

*
2 years ago 20 feb 2013 the F-15SA took its first flight *






*
*

*link:Industry: Potential $20 Billion U.S. Naval Sale to Saudi Arabia Picking Up Steam - USNI News*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

F-15SA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rakan.SA

saudi made armored vehicle. both are displayed at IDEX 2015

TUWAIQ 2















AL-SHIBL 1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Rakan.SA said:


> TUWAIQ 2 saudi made armored vehicle
> 
> View attachment 195390
> View attachment 195391
> View attachment 195392
> View attachment 195393
> 
> 
> AL-SHIBL 1 also saudi made
> 
> View attachment 195394
> 
> 
> both are displayed at IDEX 2015


 Nice its time to produce Tanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

Zarvan said:


> Nice its time to produce Tanks


honestly im not really impressed. nothing special. but now since they got the CEO of SABIC running the the Military Industries Corporation im really excited and optimistic in shaa Allah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Rakan.SA said:


> honestly im not really impressed. nothing special. but now since they got the CEO of SABIC running the the Military Industries Corporation im really excited and optimistic in shaa Allah


You should first get a good Tank with TOT and also IFV that will give you good experience


----------



## Rakan.SA

Zarvan said:


> You should first get a good Tank with TOT and also IFV that will give you good experience


if it was up to me first thing i would do is build all types of advanced missiles. small and big. thats a good strong deterrence and the rest can come later. cuz we already have a strong air force. we are finalizing a new big deal for the navy. so we just need to strengthen our strategic missile force and build our own types of missiles. tanks are important but not a priority this moment. land forces today need to be light fast with advanced weapons.



Zarvan said:


> You should first get a good Tank with TOT and also IFV that will give you good experience


also i would join pakistan and china on the jf-17 project. and take it to the next level. 10 years from now it could be something else.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

RSAF King Air 350 and king Air 350 ISR
















how ironic.. this pic reminds me when i was studying in switzerland i visited Philip Morris cigarettes manufactory. the saudi production line was next to israel's. same thing with M&M's world

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

Pakistani Secret Services have similar King air ISR assets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Asmar Hussain

Horus said:


> Pakistani Secret Services have similar King air ISR assets.


Really ? But how you know


----------



## Mosamania

Rakan.SA said:


> honestly im not really impressed. nothing special. but now since they got the CEO of SABIC running the the Military Industries Corporation im really excited and optimistic in shaa Allah



The rocket propelled artillery rounds for extended range is actually a very important thing they showcased this year that lays the ground works for a lot of technologies in the future and types of ordinance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

Mosamania said:


> The rocket propelled artillery rounds for extended range is actually a very important thing they showcased this year that lays the ground works for a lot of technologies in the future and types of ordinance.


nice.. is there any info or pics you can share ?


----------



## Rakan.SA

the end of saudi and egypt training "murjan 15" in the red sea. didnt know egypt got submarines






*ok so we have some news regarding the navy deal for the eastern province. a bit disappointing i was hoping it would include the Boeing P-8 Poseidon. and whats with the weaker radars ?! im not an expert but if its not the best then screw it *
@Gabriel92 what do you think ?

Saudis Detail Eastern Fleet for US

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gabriel92

Rakan.SA said:


> the end of saudi and egypt training "murjan 15" in the red sea. didnt know egypt got submarines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ok so we have some news regarding the navy deal for the eastern province. a bit disappointing i was hoping it would include the Boeing P-8 Poseidon. and whats with the weaker radars ?! im not an expert but if its not the best then screw it *
> @Gabriel92 what do you think ?
> 
> Saudis Detail Eastern Fleet for US



Won't be surprised if the US wins this deal,considering that it is one of your closest ally,and one of your top supplier (I remember the 60 billions deal  ) and even if we are chosen,they'll probably put pressures on your govt ?
As we say in french "Ce serait trop beau pour être vrai"(That would be too good to be true) if we win this deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

2013 red or green flag cant remember lol. in the UK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

IDEX 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

@Gabriel92 hey regarding the Saudi navy deal with US. American navy dont build corvettes ironically haha. where will we get them from ?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Rakan.SA said:


> @Gabriel92 hey regarding the Saudi navy deal with US. American navy dont build corvettes ironically haha. where will we get them from ?!



If i'm not wrong,LCS's are considered as corvettes,but they do not fit in the 1,150-ton parameters that the Saudis want.



> • 12 1,150-ton corvette-like warships



We do not have something that is under these parameters,only if we propose you a "lighter" version of the Gowind 2500?




















Or even a bigger version of the Gowind 1000 (1000 tons)







> The Gowind 1000 is a 1000 ton corvette which is well armed and fast. It is well-suited for protection, escort and embargo naval missions in a littoral environment. The Gowind 1000 can also perform presence, surveillance, intelligence and policing missions. It is armed with:
> 
> 
> 
> 1 x OTO Melara 76mm main gun
> 2 x Nexter Narwhal 20mm cannon
> 8 x VLS for MBDA VL Mica surface-to-air missiles
> 4 x MBDA MM40 Exocet antiship missile launchers
> 1 x Integrated mast to integrate most sensors in a low observable design

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

@Gabriel92 its too early to evaluate the deal.. but personally im disappointed. was hoping for a bigger and much more capable warships including the Boeing P-8 
what happened to the russian Mistral ? give it to us. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

Rakan.SA said:


> @Gabriel92 its too early to evaluate the deal.. but personally im disappointed. was hoping for a bigger and much more capable warships including the Boeing P-8
> what happened to the russian Mistral ? give it to us. lol



I don't really think (in my opinion) that you need heavier ships,since there's almost no navies in ME that is a threat to yours. (The Iranian navy is too outdated,not really a threat.)
Concerning the Mistral,we will probably never deliver them since the situation in Ukraine isn't so good for now...
I don't think that you need these type of ships. Who will you invade ?


----------



## Rakan.SA

Gabriel92 said:


> I don't really think (in my opinion) that you need heavier ships,since there's almost no navies in ME that is a threat to yours. (The Iranian navy is too outdated,not really a threat.)
> Concerning the Mistral,we will probably never deliver them since the situation in Ukraine isn't so good for now...
> I don't think that you need these type of ships. Who will you invade ?


iran

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rakan.SA

the 100th PC-21 Is for RSAF with the tail number 1000 






the end of "murjan-15" training between Saudi and Egypt navies

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rakan.SA

some random photos of the Saudi army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

Saudi is  studying a possible order of Lockheed's Terminal High Altitude Area Defense (THAAD) system, a deal that could be booked in 2017. does that mean we receive it 2017 or they start building it 2017 ?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

*Raytheon and Boeing partner to provide command and control solution to Royal Saudi Air Force

Boeing joins Raytheon-led team to provide superior, integrated solution

*
ABU DHABI, Feb. 24, 2015 /PRNewswire/ -- Raytheon Company (NYSE:  RTN) has announced that Boeing (NYSE:  BA) will join the Raytheon team to offer a comprehensive C5I™ (Command, Control, Communications, Computers, Cyber and Intelligence) solution for the modernization of the Royal Saudi Air Force (RSAF) command and control system. Raytheon and Boeing bring extensive expertise in command and control and large systems integration for domestic and international customers. 


"Raytheon intends to build on our long and proven history in the successful development and global deployment of command and control systems by providing the best C5I solution to our Royal Saudi Air Force customer," said Bob Delorge, vice president, Raytheon C4I Systems. "Boeing's system of systems and platform experience is a strong complement to our highly capable technologies and proven performance."

 
"Boeing has enjoyed a partnership with Saudi Arabia for nearly 70 years, so working with Raytheon to modernize the RSAF's command and control capability is important to us," said Paul Geery, vice president, Boeing C3 solutions. "This agreement brings two of the world's leading defense systems providers together to provide a world-class command and control system in support of the RSAF's growing fleet of state-of-the-art aircraft, including the F-15SA." 

 
Raytheon would provide a specific and tailored C5I systems approach based on its Command View® Mission Solutions suite of integrated and interoperable command and control capabilities. As the provider of the current RSAF command and control system, including the recent RSAF Air Operations Center, as well as the KSA MOD C4I System, Al Diriyah, Raytheon is uniquely positioned to provide the most comprehensive C5I solution to the Kingdom. Raytheon Command View Mission Solutions, fielded and operational in locations around the world, extend mission effectiveness from strategic operations centers to the tactical edge of the operational environment.

 
The program pursuit will be led by ThalesRaytheonSystems, a joint venture between Raytheon and Thales, and Raytheon Atheeb Systems Limited (RASL), the Raytheon and Atheeb Group joint venture in Saudi Arabia. RASL solidifies the longstanding partnership between Raytheon and Atheeb, and demonstrates Raytheon's commitment to place significant business into the Kingdom. Together, the companies have successfully managed and executed a number of command and control projects, including Peace Shield, the system currently used by the RSAF. 

 
With uninterrupted operations in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia for nearly 50 years, Raytheon will continue to provide solutions, technology transfer, training and in-country support to the Kingdom and its military services. 
*
Raytheon and Boeing partner to provide command and control solution to Royal... -- ABU DHABI, Feb. 24, 2015 /PRNewswire/ --*

saudi last A330 MRTT almost finished


----------



## Rakan.SA

Feb. 24 | ZK601/CS032, the second RSAF Typhoon Tranche 3. btw all info and pics credited to @saikhamk on twitter. 







in the background you can see the plane number






you can see the number on the right and on the left small panels on the fuselage that are there to accomodate the fitting of CFT (Conformal Fuel Tanks).







future look

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

_Saudi Minister of National Guard Prince Miteb bin Abdullah bin Abdulaziz Al-Saud met here today with the visiting Member of the Central Military Committee and Chief of General Equipment Commission of the People's Republic of China General Jung Yu Sha and his accompanying delegation. According to the Saudi Press Agency (SPA), both sides reviewed prospects for bilateral cooperation in the military and security fields in addition to issues of mutual interest_

*hmm i wonder if there is new types of weapon being discussed. what can they be ?! any thoughts what china has to offer to SANG ? *i know this meeting dosnt have to be about weapons sales but just out of curiosity.
















Rakan.SA said:


> _Saudi Minister of National Guard Prince Miteb bin Abdullah bin Abdulaziz Al-Saud met here today with the visiting Member of the Central Military Committee and Chief of General Equipment Commission of the People's Republic of China General Jung Yu Sha and his accompanying delegation. According to the Saudi Press Agency (SPA), both sides reviewed prospects for bilateral cooperation in the military and security fields in addition to issues of mutual interest_
> 
> *hmm i wonder if there is new types of weapon being discussed. what can they be ?! any thoughts what china has to offer to SANG ? *i know this meeting dosnt have to be about weapons sales but just out of curiosity.


* THIS THREAD IS DEAD *​


----------



## Zarvan

Rakan.SA said:


> _Saudi Minister of National Guard Prince Miteb bin Abdullah bin Abdulaziz Al-Saud met here today with the visiting Member of the Central Military Committee and Chief of General Equipment Commission of the People's Republic of China General Jung Yu Sha and his accompanying delegation. According to the Saudi Press Agency (SPA), both sides reviewed prospects for bilateral cooperation in the military and security fields in addition to issues of mutual interest_
> 
> *hmm i wonder if there is new types of weapon being discussed. what can they be ?! any thoughts what china has to offer to SANG ? *i know this meeting dosnt have to be about weapons sales but just out of curiosity.
> 
> View attachment 196282
> View attachment 196283
> View attachment 196284
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * THIS THREAD IS DEAD *​


China can offer you Artillery and MRLS and even Tanks and attack helicopters and many more things


----------



## Rakan.SA

Zarvan said:


> China can offer you Artillery and MRLS and even Tanks and attack helicopters and many more things


MLRS yes 
artillery and helicopters no. cuz SANG got good ones or the best.
Tanks no. cuz that would be with MOD not SANG

first thing i thought of is missiles so MLRS is the best possibility. and maybe other types of missiles. 
if you know someone who is well informed about Chinese military equipment tag him


----------



## Bratva

Altamimi said:


> SSG school
> What is the official name of the SSG School?
> 
> View attachment 192774
> 
> 
> one badass pic for a member of the Emergency Forces
> 
> View attachment 192773




School name- Eagle's den

@Mosamania I once saw a pic of Pakistani instructor teaching hand to hand combat to SANG. Most of Saudi SF pics are about operator tactics, their movement or of their equipment. What about hand to hand combat, what kind of martial arts are taught to them ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

Rakan.SA said:


> MLRS yes
> artillery and helicopters no. cuz SANG got good ones or the best.
> Tanks no. cuz that would be with MOD not SANG
> 
> first thing i thought of is missiles so MLRS is the best possibility. and maybe other types of missiles.
> if you know someone who is well informed about Chinese military equipment tag him



I think SANG should receive Tanks and Fighter Jets.



Bratva said:


> School name- Eagle's den
> 
> @Mosamania I once saw a pic of Pakistani instructor teaching hand to hand combat to SANG. Most of Saudi SF pics are about operator tactics, their movement or of their equipment. What about hand to hand combat, what kind of martial arts are taught to them ?



For a long time Tae Kouwn do was the official martial Art taught to all branches of governemnt services including SANG and in fact you will older pictures here displaying Tae Kouwn Do, however it changed to Wu Shu and Wu Shu is now the official martial Art taight by the governemnt to its employees (Military + Police).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

Mosamania said:


> I think SANG should receive Tanks and Fighter Jets.
> 
> 
> 
> For a long time Tae Kouwn do was the official martial Art taught to all branches of governemnt services including SANG and in fact you will older pictures here displaying Tae Kouwn Do, however it changed to Wu Shu and Wu Shu is now the official martial Art taight by the governemnt to its employees (Military + Police).


i think all they need is modern heavy infantry armored vehicle not tanks.
and yes i support them having an air force. my choice would be SAAB gripen. its the best choice for SANG. its small you can operate it from small highways inside the city. very technologically advanced. they are modernizing it even more. its compatible with NATO. so anything we get for the typhoon can work with the gripen. 
generally im a fan of SAAB work they got great stuff. if they were given a chance and the money other major companies are getting they would be even better.


----------



## Mosamania

Rakan.SA said:


> i think all they need is modern heavy infantry armored vehicle not tanks.
> and yes i support them having an air force. my choice would be SAAB gripen. its the best choice for SANG. its small you can operate it from small highways inside the city. very technologically advanced. they are modernizing it even more. its compatible with NATO. so anything we get for the typhoon can work with the gripen.
> generally im a fan of SAAB work they got great stuff. if they were given a chance and the money other major companies are getting they would be even better.



The entire world is imposing soft sanctions on KSA right now. Like Germany and even Sweden despite the talks of reopening the defense deals the leftist still hold a resounding no on it. We are going to make the Bell 2 ATGM, one of the best in the world. Our AWACS which should have been 5 but it is running on difficulties right now that it might be the only one. 

No matter which way you look at it, we are u see unofficial sanctions now. And that creats a serious threat on our military readiness. We need to push that by pushing for a more coherent industry. We don't have to make jets but at least we should start looking into making tanks and other heavy land vehicles as well as Naval vessels. Right now we at least make suport vessels in country but that needs to expand. 

The west begun raising red flags once they saw that our willingness to truly transfer and icoroperate advanced technologies is real and committed, and our military becoming more capable if not the most capable in the mid east. And the idea that Saudi Armed Forces are just show and token militaries has vanished.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

Mosamania said:


> The entire world is imposing soft sanctions on KSA right now. Like Germany and even Sweden despite the talks of reopening the defense deals the leftist still hold a resounding no on it. We are going to make the Bell 2 ATGM, one of the best in the world. Our AWACS which should have been 5 but it is running on difficulties right now that it might be the only one.
> 
> No matter which way you look at it, we are u see unofficial sanctions now. And that creats a serious threat on our military readiness. We need to push that by pushing for a more coherent industry. We don't have to make jets but at least we should start looking into making tanks and other heavy land vehicles as well as Naval vessels. Right now we at least make suport vessels in country but that needs to expand.
> 
> The west begun raising red flags once they saw that our willingness to truly transfer and icoroperate advanced technologies is real and committed, and our military becoming more capable if not the most capable in the mid east. And the idea that Saudi Armed Forces are just show and token militaries has vanished.


I know i realized that long time ago. we have to move fast and quiet. every now and then you read a news about saudi government linked to 9/11 thats another way of blackmailing us and try to control us. they just did it not too long ago. and there are legal actions against saudi turkey kuwait and other countries. and its against the governments not just ppl.
the government should work quietly with other nations and secretly. especially in missile force. we need the capability to shoot down satellites if we wanted to. i know its a lot but there is always a way. cuz politics is dirty. we just need to find the ppl who we can share those strategic interest with. and at the same time not make any enemies. and dont lose our allies even though our allies are @$$holes sometimes. 
no one will ever take us serious until they know we have the capability to start wars and end them whenever we want. and go to wars alone. of course this approach is a deterrence one. 
we are a peaceful nation but we must have our own guns ready on the table.


----------



## Rakan.SA

@Mosamania saudi egypt pakistan and maybe turkey. that would be a strong alliance


----------



## Mosamania

Rakan.SA said:


> @Mosamania saudi egypt pakistan and maybe turkey. that would be a strong alliance



Choose either Turkey and Qatar of Egypt and UAE, you can't have both. Once again Pakistan proves that it will be an ally either way.


----------



## Rakan.SA

Mosamania said:


> Choose either Turkey and Qatar of Egypt and UAE, you can't have both. Once again Pakistan proves that it will be an ally either way.


what qatar ?! qatar cant handle hajj. i didnt mention UAE that is 10 times more capable than qatar. lol
turky dosnt have to sit on the same table with egypt and UAE. and we cant let go of turkey its too important. we have some differences but saudi and turki are very pragmatic in politics. we also have common interests. erdogan is coming so lets see whats going to happen. 
im thinking we should have an arab force. ksa uae bahrain jordan and egypt. then we should have another strategic force saudi pakistan and turkey. there is a lot of scenarios its too early to say. after few weeks more things will be clear. as you can see everyone is coming to visit the king these days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Rakan.SA said:


> what qatar ?! qatar cant handle hajj. i didnt mention UAE that is 10 times more capable than qatar. lol
> turky dosnt have to sit on the same table with egypt and UAE. and we cant let go of turkey its too important. we have some differences but saudi and turki are very pragmatic in politics. we also have common interests. erdogan is coming so lets see whats going to happen.
> im thinking we should have an arab force. ksa uae bahrain jordan and egypt. then we should have another strategic force saudi pakistan and turkey. there is a lot of scenarios its too early to say. after few weeks more things will be clear. as you can see everyone is coming to visit the king these days.



Doesn't work like that, current Saudi governemnt is more a friend of Turkey and Qatar than UAE and Egypt and time will show you, previous governemnt was more a friend of UAE and Egypt. In order to understand that you need to know a read history well, the real history of the world and the region not the history they teach you in school or in Wesal.


----------



## Rakan.SA

Mosamania said:


> Doesn't work like that, current Saudi governemnt is more a friend of Turkey and Qatar than UAE and Egypt and time will show you, previous governemnt was more a friend of UAE and Egypt. In order to understand that you need to know a read history well, the real history of the world and the region not the history they teach you in school or in Wesal.


im talking about military forces and weapons manufactures. i didnt go into politics cuz its too complicated and trust me i know a lot or enough. ppl and political analyst have been assuming a lot these days without any official reports or source. even those who are close to the decision makers dont know whats really going to happen. when they report they dont say much. and i personally know a lot. and one thing they all said is that there is a lot of good change going to happen.
there is a possibility for anything and everything. one thing is clear the government wont be as hard as it use to be on the MB. although im against the MB in many things. but i dont hate them all and im not emotional in politics i use my brains and im reasonable. same thing with shia in general. but iran the government is a different thing.
i think its good and better that we dont make enemies with all MB. as saud al faisal just said from paris. we dont have problems with MB. we have problems with those who have bai3a to their murshed or linked to terrorist acts.
anyway you cant make all MB terrorists they are from morocco to Indonesia. they are presidents diplomats lawyers Drs etc..
so let us not jump to conclusions or assumptions and lets wait and see.

wesal is a good TV channel. the best out there. also SAFA TV. its aimed towards the shia and minorities in iran. not me and you. sometimes they make report to expose some lies in the Sunni community. they make general discussions to spread awareness. and of course they cover the war that is lead by iran against us.
do you think if this channel did one mistake it will still be on today ? regardless of how you feel about it. you know how the government is with these things. one mistake and thats it. you are gone. its a channel that made shia in iran stand on our side. regardless of sunni shia problems. no one can ever imagine such thing would happen one day. they have a program that teaches how to make wodo and pray the right way. thats not for me and you. and if its not working it wouldnt have lasted all this time.
wesal and safa gave hope to millions. ppl didnt know anything about their religion.
i doubt you really gave those channel enough time to understand what they are doing. im not saying you have to love or support them or even respect them. thats your choice. but to say they are a terrorist channel thats haram.

wallah as i was typing this wesal tv showed an iranian man who called Wesal Haq the farsi version and became muslim. him and his family and friends more than 20 ppl. if this keeps going on and spreading then we can prevent a war. or at least make the ppl stand with us. against their lunatic government. a government that threatened today it can take control of the arabian gulf and Hormuz. so whats bad in that ? how could such a beautiful thing be bad or terrorist ?


----------



## Mosamania

Rakan.SA said:


> im talking about military forces and weapons manufactures. i didnt go into politics cuz its too complicated and trust me i know a lot or enough. ppl and political analyst have been assuming a lot these days without any official reports or source. even those who are close to the decision makers dont know whats really going to happen. when they report they dont say much. and i personally know a lot. and one thing they all said is that there is a lot of good change going to happen.
> there is a possibility for anything and everything. one thing is clear the government wont be as hard as it use to be on the MB. although im against the MB in many things. but i dont hate them all and im not emotional in politics i use my brains and im reasonable. same thing with shia in general. but iran the government is a different thing.
> i think its good and better that we dont make enemies with all MB. as saud al faisal just said from paris. we dont have problems with MB. we have problems with those who have bai3a to their murshed or linked to terrorist acts.
> anyway you cant make all MB terrorists they are from morocco to Indonesia. they are presidents diplomats lawyers Drs etc..
> so let us not jump to conclusions or assumptions and lets wait and see.
> 
> wesal is a good TV channel. the best out there. also SAFA TV. its aimed towards the shia and minorities in iran. not me and you. sometimes they make report to expose some lies in the Sunni community. they make general discussions to spread awareness. and of course they cover the war that is lead by iran against us.
> do you think if this channel did one mistake it will still be on today ? regardless of how you feel about it. you know how the government is with these things. one mistake and thats it. you are gone. its a channel that made shia in iran stand on our side. regardless of sunni shia problems. no one can ever imagine such thing would happen one day. they have a program that teaches how to make wodo and pray the right way. thats not for me and you. and if its not working it wouldnt have lasted all this time.
> wesal and safa gave hope to millions. ppl didnt know anything about their religion.
> i doubt you really gave those channel enough time to understand what they are doing. im not saying you have to love or support them or even respect them. thats your choice. but to say they are a terrorist channel thats haram.
> 
> wallah as i was typing this wesal tv showed an iranian man who called Wesal Haq the farsi version and became muslim. him and his family and friends more than 20 ppl. if this keeps going on and spreading then we can prevent a war. or at least make the ppl stand with us. against their lunatic government. a government that threatened today it can take control of the arabian gulf and Hormuz. so whats bad in that ? how could such a beautiful thing be bad or terrorist ?




Look ya ibni, I grew up in a village raising and herding sheep, I memorized half the Quran when I was young, or rather forced to. I come from a very very conservative background. But as time passed I more and more educated myself, and then educated myself some more. The ideas that that channel spreads is one and the same with the one I was raised in, and I above all else despise that idea. I loath it with every bit in my soul. You too if you educate yourself and open your mind to the world. And realise that being cultured doesn't mean memorize what each and every Sahabah done, or having fun is not holding an egg on a spoon like an idiot. 

Being cultured means knowing science, real science. You see science makes you smarter, but it doesn't make you wiser, no not at all, what makes you wiser is knowing history, real history, and the first step to knowing history is to run away from Arabic sources that are so biased it is sickening. Start with reading on the Sengoku in Japan. And end it with reading on what is happening today. The world will make sense and you feel like a viel that was forced on your eyes by those religious mongrels was lifted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

Mosamania said:


> Look ya ibni, I grew up in a village raising and herding sheep, I memorized half the Quran when I was young, or rather forced to. I come from a very very conservative background. But as time passed I more and more educated myself, and then educated myself some more. The ideas that that channel spreads is one and the same with the one I was raised in, and I above all else despise that idea. I loath it with every bit in my soul. You too if you educate yourself and open your mind to the world. And realise that being cultured doesn't mean memorize what each and every Sahabah done, or having fun is not holding an egg on a spoon like an idiot.
> 
> Being cultured means knowing science, real science. You see science makes you smarter, but it doesn't make you wiser, no not at all, what makes you wiser is knowing history, real history, and the first step to knowing history is to run away from Arabic sources that are so biased it is sickening. Start with reading on the Sengoku in Japan. And end it with reading on what is happening today. The world will make sense and you feel like a viel that was forced on your eyes by those religious mongrels was lifted.


you are making it personal cuz of something you went through. the channel most of the time focuses on the shia books. not ours. cuz if we just showed them our books no one will listen. we show them their book. then show them quran and hadith. no one of our past scholars is being presented like he is the savior. thats not how its done. thats why i said you didnt watch enough. plus you got ppl saying ali is god. how is it bad to make them understand that he is not a god ?
you have your experiences maybe it was a bad a one i dont know. but i was raised completely the opposite in an open minded society really open. more western than saudi or arabic. and i was raised the first few years in aramco with americans then went to london and then spent every single vacation of my life outside the kigdom. during uni i lived outside the kigdom all around. i had my journey too and i know whats write and wrong. im well educated and informed. 

since i was a kid if i didnt like something i wouldn't even bother giving it a chance. so i wasnt fed information like most ppl think not at all. i looked for the truth and found it hamdulelah. specially when i grew up. years after graduating from school
ماني مطوع ولا اعترف بالكلمه هذي. انا مسلم. اخطئ و اصيب و اذا اخطات استغفر. و اعترف بغلطي و ياما ياما صارت. لكن الفرق اني عمري ما قلت ان الغلط صح. حتى لو انا برتكب الغلط هذا بشكل يومي. اقول هذا غلط و استغفر. و اسويها مليون مره. هذي قتاعاني. مسالة مبدا. 
ولا يمكن اقول الحلال حرام او العكس. و انا انسان متعلم ما احب اعقد الامور. اذا في شي في بالي بكل بساطه ارجع للقران و الحديث و اخذ الجواب.
على العموم الموضوع تشعب و طويل والله يحييك على الشاهي اذا نزلت جده و ندردش


----------



## 1000

Rakan doesn't realize those TV channels turn more of his own people into suicide bombers than they convert Shias to Sunnism. He's too much of an idiot to understand that, no matter how much you try to teach him you can't teach the ignorant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Halimi

Mosamania said:


> Doesn't work like that, current Saudi governemnt is more a friend of Turkey and Qatar than UAE and Egypt and time will show you, previous governemnt was more a friend of UAE and Egypt. In order to understand that you need to know a read history well, the real history of the world and the region not the history they teach you in school or in Wesal.



Could you shed a bit more light on that? The whole idea of a Saudi pivot towards Qatar-Turkey at the expense of UAE-Egypt seems to be popular, but I'd appreciate your take on it.


----------



## Rakan.SA

1000 said:


> Rakan doesn't realize those TV channels turn more of his own people into suicide bombers than they convert Shias to Sunnism. He's too much of an idiot to understand that, no matter how much you try to teach him you can't teach the ignorant.


you dont have brains. get shia books. get the quran and hadith. compare and you got wesal and safa TV. 
open a thread about shia. and i dare you agree with one of my post. il only bring shia books and well known scholars. no wesal no wahhabi. just me you and shia books and top shia scholars. 
but you cant cuz you are afraid of the truth. when someone says ali is allah how is that making wesal a terrorist tv ?! when khomeini says you can have sex with babies but without penetration then how does that make safa tv a terrorist channel.?! then when some shia scholars reject those fatwa. all we ask them to say it publicly and write an official fatwa. 
your imams take fifth of everything you own and make billions and steal your money from you and the poor. all we ask is show us how is this from islam ?! im trying to help you keep your money is that a terrorist threat ?! 
if i said infront of your face your wife had sex with another man and shes not a muslim. even if its true you will punch me in the face. so how can you say that to my mother and the mother of muslims as allah called her in the quran ?!
how is it a terrorist channel when it shows your books and top scholars saying that the quran is corrupted ?! 
NOW MOST IMPORTANTLY how am i a terrorist when a top shia scholar says that you get rewarded for killing ppl like me ?! without a war or fight. there also books.
i can keep going on for hours. im not trying to win an argument. im trying to make you think. ask yourself what kind of religion call the wife and the top companions of the prophit more dirty than pigs and dogs. thats what your scholars write in books that are taught in schools and universities


----------



## Rakan.SA

1000 said:


> Rakan doesn't realize those TV channels turn more of his own people into suicide bombers than they convert Shias to Sunnism. He's too much of an idiot to understand that, no matter how much you try to teach him you can't teach the ignorant.


look at you scared of a tv channel. even your scholars! what kind of religion is that ? a weak one 
we face you with your own books and scholars and you call us idiots lol 
if yu have self respect wallah you will take a break and think about your religion and what your saying again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

@Rakan.SA and @Mosamania Please stop wasting time on your personal discussion and stop focusing on Saudi Armed Forces and SANG on this thread @Horus


----------



## Mosamania

Zarvan said:


> @Rakan.SA and @Mosamania Please stop wasting time on your personal discussion and stop focusing on Saudi Armed Forces and SANG on this thread @Horus



Here Unwined and have some RSAF coffee:


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> Here Unwined and have some RSAF coffee:


Thanks a lot you are buying weapons from France for Lebanon, but deal was expected between you and France for 6 ships what happened to that ?


----------



## Rakan.SA

Zarvan said:


> Thanks a lot you are buying weapons from France for Lebanon, but deal was expected between you and France for 6 ships what happened to that ?


LOL You dont waste time. straight to business and arms sales discussion and inquiries hahaha. good i like that. 
@Mosamania i imagined @Zarvan is your boss at office. you coming in lazy and late like all us saudis taking your time drinking coffee and reading newspaper.
and @Zarvan is your pakistani boss trying to move your saudi lazy @$$ 

im sure this happens 1000s of times on daily basis in saudi. between saudis and their foreign managers 

hahaha


----------



## 1000

Rakan.SA said:


> look at you scared of a tv channel. even your scholars! what kind of religion is that ? a weak one
> we face you with your own books and scholars and you call us idiots lol
> if yu have self respect wallah you will take a break and think about your religion and what your saying again



I'm not even Shia. Is @Mosamania Shia ? he doesn't agree with Wesal either. @Mosamania why don't you tell this retard that i'm no Shia.

I'm not scared of any channel i'm teaching you something here, such channels create more braindead cretins than they convert people. You're an example.


----------



## Rakan.SA

1000 said:


> I'm not even Shia. Is @Mosamania Shia ? he doesn't agree with Wesal either. @Mosamania why don't you tell this retard that i'm no Shia.
> 
> I'm not scared of any channel i'm teaching you something here, such channels create more braindead cretins than they convert people. You're an example.


if you are not scared then shut up. and stop complaining.


----------



## Mosamania

1000 said:


> I'm not even Shia. Is @Mosamania Shia ? he doesn't agree with Wesal either. @Mosamania why don't you tell this retard that i'm no Shia.
> 
> I'm not scared of any channel i'm teaching you something here, such channels create more braindead cretins than they convert people. You're an example.



Turn on the Arabsat or the Nilesat channels, you will find for every Wesal channel there is 4 Shia extremism channels. There are Shia channel RIGHT NOW airing calling for Jihad in Syria against the Nusairi Wahabi Kuffars. Go anf flip through the channel yourself, a few days ago I found my father watching a Shia channel and laughing his *** off at it, you wanna know why? Because they had 1 hour long episode in which they show how Nusairis are Kuffars and there are Hadiths that call for killing them. 

I am against both Wesal filth and that Shia filth as well. All they do is flame the fans of war, as if it needs any flaming.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

Mosamania said:


> Turn on the Arabsat or the Nilesat channels, you will find for every Wesal channel there is 4 Shia extremism channels. There are Shia channel RIGHT NOW airing calling for Jihad in Syria against the Nusairi Wahabi Kuffars. Go anf flip through the channel yourself, a few days ago I found my father watching a Shia channel and laughing his *** off at it, you wanna know why? Because they had 1 hour long episode in which they show how Nusairis are Kuffars and there are Hadiths that call for killing them.
> 
> *I am against both Sunni filth and that Shia filth as well. All they do is flame the fans of war, as if it needs any flaming.*



I have not seen those channels, actually I don't even watch Middle Eastern tv. But can you find me a scene of their channel on Youtube when they called for or were applauding terrorism, i'd like to see. I've seen Wesal applauding terror attacks on civillians before.

Corrected the last sentence for some good equality, besides i'm teaching the cretin something he should be thankful as the amount of brain-damage he has got is FUBAR.

Besides I was born and brought up in Europe, wasn't brainwashed to hate any group therefor i'm not on any of those religious sides spreading vermin.


----------



## Mosamania

1000 said:


> I have not seen those channels, actually I don't even watch Middle Eastern tv. But can you find me a scene of their channel on Youtube when they called for or were applauding terrorism, i'd like to see. I've seen Wesal applauding terror attacks on civillians before.
> 
> Corrected the last sentence for some good equality, besides i'm teaching the cretin something he should be thankful as the amount of brain-damage he has got is FUBAR.
> 
> Besides I was born and brought up in Europe, wasn't brainwashed to hate any group therefor i'm not on any of those religious sides spreading vermin.



If you know Arabic I am sure a simple research will suffice, I really hate digging into the Arabic side of the internet. But I get it you read and write Arabic well, I am sure you will be able to spend a few week going through them all.


----------



## DizuJ

Saudi Typhoons Use Paveway IV Bombs on ISIS


----------



## JUBA

1000 said:


> I'm not even Shia. Is @Mosamania Shia ? he doesn't agree with Wesal either. @Mosamania why don't you tell this retard that i'm no Shia.
> 
> I'm not scared of any channel i'm teaching you something here, such channels create more braindead cretins than they convert people. You're an example.



If you're not a Shiite then I'm Saddam Hussain and I'm telling you I'm still alive.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Rakan.SA said:


> first thing i thought of is missiles so MLRS is the best possibility. and maybe other types of missiles.
> if you know someone who is well informed about Chinese military equipment tag him


want something better than rocket artillary get Nasr BRBM (not with nukes though)









it is highly manoeuvrable during the flight
it was specially designed to keep in mind any missile defence(specially iron dome) system india can field

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1000

Mosamania said:


> If you know Arabic I am sure a simple research will suffice, I really hate digging into the Arabic side of the internet. But I get it you read and write Arabic well, I am sure you will be able to spend a few week going through them all.



Names of the channels will do, but I already know you're talking bullshit. Those channels you will list on none of them will I find anyone praising terror attacks on civillians, that simply is because Sunni Islamists are way worse than Shia Islamists. The latter are more civilized whatever you try to tell us.

You tried it on the Shia groups in Iraq, been proving you wrong all along. You might be atheist and all but you were brainwashed since you were a kid, you even admitted here that you're biased so what can we expect ? i'm waiting to see.


----------



## Rakan.SA

1000 said:


> Names of the channels will do, but I already know you're talking bullshit. Those channels you will list on none of them will I find anyone praising terror attacks on civillians, that simply is because Sunni Islamists are way worse than Shia Islamists. The latter are more civilized whatever you try to tell us.
> 
> You tried it on the Shia groups in Iraq, been proving you wrong all along. You might be atheist and all but you were brainwashed since you were a kid, you even admitted here that you're biased so what can we expect ? i'm waiting to see.


why do we have to prove anything to you. the fact that you are lazy to search tells us there is no point of wasting time on a troll like you. what do you want exactly ? so if i proved that shia is false fabricated terrorist religion will you actually change your mind ?! and il prove it from their books and imams no muslim scholars involved. just pure shia books and imams. 
from the way you talk you dont look interested in understanding anything let alone changing your mind.
as for wesal both of you can hate it. it wont change a thing. both of you can make lies against wesal tv and safa tv. again it will only make you look bad. cuz you can turn on your TV now on wesal and safa. very simple.
i watch them everyday. they do reports they bring shia books and read from them they do what educated scholars do. why do you think its making all ppl worried ?! cuz its simply opening ppls eye for the first time by showing them what shia imams say on video and from books that no one shia can deny or say its fabricated. 
i swear to god many shia imams said on tv that now they have to watch what they say cuz of wesal and safa! if you have nothing to hide why do you worry about what you say cuz of other ppl or channels ?! the videos are on YT im not posting anything cuz you are lazy and stubborn. you want the truth find it yourself cuz every monkey knows how to use YT. 
if you really care and want proof i can send you now 10s of videos to your inbox. cuz we are off topic here. but if you dont give a sht then stop wasting everyone's time


----------



## 1000

Rakan.SA said:


> why do we have to prove anything to you. the fact that you are lazy to search tells us there is no point of wasting time on a troll like you. what do you want exactly ? so if i proved that shia is false fabricated terrorist religion will you actually change your mind ?! and il prove it from their books and imams no muslim scholars involved. just pure shia books and imams.
> from the way you talk you dont look interested in understanding anything let alone changing your mind.
> as for wesal both of you can hate it. it wont change a thing. both of you can make lies against wesal tv and safa tv. again it will only make you look bad. cuz you can turn on your TV now on wesal and safa. very simple.
> i watch them everyday. they do reports they bring shia books and read from them they do what educated scholars do. why do you think its making all ppl worried ?! cuz its simply opening ppls eye for the first time by showing them what shia imams say on video and from books that no one shia can deny or say its fabricated.
> i swear to god many shia imams said on tv that now they have to watch what they say cuz of wesal and safa! if you have nothing to hide why do you worry about what you say cuz of other ppl or channels ?! the videos are on YT im not posting anything cuz you are lazy and stubborn. you want the truth find it yourself cuz every monkey knows how to use YT.
> if you really care and want proof i can send you now 10s of videos to your inbox. cuz we are off topic here. but if you dont give a sht then stop wasting everyone's time



The only thing i'm asking for are the names of the TV channels, if you have the effort to type this amount of shit you can give the names as well.


----------



## Rakan.SA

1st you can google them.
2nd im making a point here. 
3rd if you have the courage to change your ideas or rethink. i dont mind the effort at all. give you names send you links what ever it takes.
but you dont get what im saying.



1000 said:


> The only thing i'm asking for are the names of the TV channels, if you have the effort to type this amount of shit you can give the names as well.


----------



## 1000

Rakan.SA said:


> View attachment 197367



No not the entire Rafidi collection, the channels that go full retard like Wesal.
I prefer latin letters as I didn't learn Arabic manuscript.


----------



## Rakan.SA

Dr. Stranglove said:


> want something better than rocket artillary get Nasr BRBM (not with nukes though)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is highly manoeuvrable during the flight
> it was specially designed to keep in mind any missile defence(specially iron dome) system india can field



beautiful ma shaa Allah.. will have some. with nukes please. 

you know what.. give us the whole thing 
List of missiles of Pakistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

im sure saudi is working with pakistan in some of those missiles project ? do you know anything about it ? or what pakistani missiles we already have ? i think it might be confidential

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

1000 said:


> Names of the channels will do, but I already know you're talking bullshit. Those channels you will list on none of them will I find anyone praising terror attacks on civillians, that simply is because Sunni Islamists are way worse than Shia Islamists. The latter are more civilized whatever you try to tell us.
> 
> You tried it on the Shia groups in Iraq, been proving you wrong all along. You might be atheist and all but you were brainwashed since you were a kid, you even admitted here that you're biased so what can we expect ? i'm waiting to see.



You can look for it themselves, I am not going to buy a satellite dish and then lost the names of the channel for you. You can ask anyone in fact. Hahaha shia Islamists are more civilized, Hahahaha. You should consider a job as a comedian

Also you not knowing Arabic script explains a loooooot why you don't know what those Shia propagandist say and write and not as exposed to it as the Arsbic speaking/reading population. If you did you will find that Rakan is a mild version of how those people are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1000

Mosamania said:


> You can look for it themselves, I am not going to buy a satellite dish and then lost the names of the channel for you. You can ask anyone in fact. Hahaha shia Islamists are more civilized, Hahahaha. You should consider a job as a comedian.




I found an example for you, praising terror attacks on innocent civillians.





Now show me Shia channels doing the similar. Don't buy any satellite dish you have the internet, I want to learn. If anything outrageous happens on a TV channel it'll end up on Youtube.

Perhaps look on Anti majoos productions


----------



## Mosamania

1000 said:


> I found an example for you, praising terror attacks on innocent civillians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now show me Shia channels doing the similar. Don't buy any satellite dish you have the internet, I want to learn. If anything outrageous happens on a TV channel it'll end up on Youtube.
> 
> Perhaps look on Anti majoos productions



I am on my phone and in another city in KSA without a computer so research and linking with an iPhone is extremely troublesome. If not borderline impossible


----------



## Rakan.SA

1000 said:


> No not the entire Rafidi collection, the channels that go full retard like Wesal.
> I prefer latin letters as I didn't learn Arabic manuscript.


how is this a retard channel ?

watch please befor you talk 

البث المباشر لقناة وصال الفضائية



1000 said:


> I found an example for you, praising terror attacks on innocent civillians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now show me Shia channels doing the similar. Don't buy any satellite dish you have the internet, I want to learn. If anything outrageous happens on a TV channel it'll end up on Youtube.
> 
> Perhaps look on Anti majoos productions


you dont know sarcasm ?! are you kidding me ?! please say you are joking


----------



## 1000

Mosamania said:


> I am on my phone and in another city in KSA without a computer so research and linking with an iPhone is extremely troublesome. If not borderline impossible


Ok, take your time.



Rakan.SA said:


> how is this a retard channel ?
> 
> watch please befor you talk
> 
> البث المباشر لقناة وصال الفضائية
> 
> 
> you dont know sarcasm ?! are you kidding me ?! please say you are joking



No not sarcasm, a presenter on a TV channel doesn't make sarcastic comments about civillians who died recently. It's Wesal.. he's showing his true face.


----------



## Rakan.SA

1000 said:


> Ok, take your time.
> 
> 
> 
> No not sarcasm, a presentator on a TV channel doesn't make sarcastic comments about civillians who died recently. It's Wesal.. he's showing his true face.


OMG HAHAHA listen i watch those trolling phone calls from shia every day. after working for few years those guys had 1000s of insult and trolls on live tv and they are very patient LOL PLZZZZZ stop being a fool 
if you watch you will understand but i guess you dont have the mental capacity 
you want vids il show you some. send me an inbox message cuz i cant. we are getiing of topic in this thread. or you can start a new thread and il fill it all day long



1000 said:


> Ok, take your time.
> 
> 
> 
> No not sarcasm, a presenter on a TV channel doesn't make sarcastic comments about civillians who died recently. It's Wesal.. he's showing his true face.


are you watching wesal now ?! lol open it



1000 said:


> Ok, take your time.
> 
> 
> 
> No not sarcasm, a presenter on a TV channel doesn't make sarcastic comments about civillians who died recently. It's Wesal.. he's showing his true face.


thats one vid.. i have plenty and im ready to send them all.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Rakan.SA said:


> beautiful ma shaa Allah.. will have some. with nukes please.
> 
> you know what.. give us the whole thing
> List of missiles of Pakistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> im sure saudi is working with pakistan in some of those missiles project ? do you know anything about it ? or what pakistani missiles we already have ? i think it might be confidential


everything is confidential in this case
but if i have to guess the only ones KSA would have been interested in is either shaheen 2 or 1a
my take would be Shaheen1A its has 1500 km range and has countermeasures indian ballistic missile defence system its range is more than sufficent because u r gonna either use it to attack iran or israel


----------



## Rakan.SA

Dr. Stranglove said:


> everything is confidential in this case
> but if i have to guess the only ones KSA would have been interested in is either shaheen 2 or 1a
> my take would be Shaheen1A its has 1500 km range and has countermeasures indian ballistic missile defence system its range is more than sufficent because u r gonna either use it to attack iran or israel


yeah that makes sense.
a lot of reports have tried to guess what type of missile saudi has other than DF-3 and DF-21.
im sure its a pakistani missile and maybe the one you mentioned 
the cruse missile is great too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

can you tell what badges is he wearing ? i can only see saeqa and mathalat. and he has 6 courses ? 
@al-Hasani @Mosamania @JUBA @Altamimi @Bubblegum Crisis


----------



## Altamimi

Rakan.SA said:


> can you tell what badges is he wearing ? i can only see saeqa and mathalat. and he has 6 courses ?
> @al-Hasani @Mosamania @JUBA @Altamimi @Bubblegum Crisis
> View attachment 197424
> [/QUOT
> 
> من اليسار اشتباك و سيطرة ، حماية شخصيات ، الثالث مهب واضح ، اخر شي علي اليمين مضلات و الشعار اللي على كتفه اليمين هو شعار القوات الخاصة بالحرس الملكي

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Altamimi

Exercise Abdulaziz 36

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Altamimi

Exercise Abdulaziz 36



















,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rakan.SA

just a saudi PC-21 crossing the street in middle of Switzerland LOL 
they drive the plane from the factory to the runway haha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

some more pics of the new saudi tranche 3 typhoon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

Rakan.SA said:


> View attachment 197629
> View attachment 197630



Man the tranche 3 looks sexy as ****, you see these two little conformal fuel tank attachment spots? So freaking sexy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

no plans to buy more typhoons ?


----------



## Gasoline

Rakan.SA said:


> no plans to buy more typhoons ?




Wants to occupy middle east ?

Lets wait until the delivery of the F-15 SAs and typhoons ends ..I'm sure there'll be additional orders or at least extensive upgrades to the old ones (although nothing is old in RSAF compared to other air forces around us) .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

Gasoline said:


> Wants to occupy middle east ?
> 
> Lets wait until the delivery of the F-15 SAs and typhoons ends ..I'm sure there'll be additional orders or at least extensive upgrades to the old ones (although nothing is old in RSAF compared to other air forces around us) .


i guess my friend we have to clean a lot of mess around us. we need more toys and big guns. lol
no one wants war. but if it comes knocking on our door id like to finish it quickly. by quickly i mean few months MAX.
nothing like iraq and iran war or the US war on "terror" that is taking years and costing them trillions. 
actually id like to end it in one day by sending few nukes. it sounds bad but i know it will save more lives and it will cost less for us and the country we are fighting against.

typhoon with CFT

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gasoline

Rakan.SA said:


> i guess my friend we have to clean a lot of mess around us. we need more toys and big guns. lol
> no one wants war. but if it comes knocking on our door id like to finish it quickly. by quickly i mean few months MAX.
> nothing like iraq and iran war or the US war on "terror" that is taking years and costing them trillions.
> actually id like to end it in one day by sending few nukes. it sounds bad but i know it will save more lives and it will cost less for us and the country we are fighting against.
> 
> typhoon with CFT
> 
> View attachment 197779



Yeah brother. 

*Enforcing peace* is one of the main goals,but when it comes to war we'll raise our gun no choices instead of war.


----------



## Wahhab2701

Rakan.SA said:


> i guess my friend we have to clean a lot of mess around us. we need more toys and big guns. lol
> no one wants war. but if it comes knocking on our door id like to finish it quickly. by quickly i mean few months MAX.
> nothing like iraq and iran war or the US war on "terror" that is taking years and costing them trillions.
> actually id like to end it in one day by sending few nukes. it sounds bad but i know it will save more lives and it will cost less for us and the country we are fighting against.
> 
> typhoon with CFT
> 
> View attachment 197779


 Super cool stuff....love it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Altamimi

Navy SF

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rakan.SA



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rakan.SA

*hello guys.. can we talk about saudi surface to surface missiles capabilities. types distances accuracy pic vids etc... 
i know we have 3 types for sure. i know there is more but thats what i know of. 2 MLRS from brazil and US. and the DF-3.
no one ever saw the DF-21 and although its almost 90% confirmed i read one report that denies it.
reports suggests we have 3 types of ballistic missiles. and the DF-3 is the only confirmed missile. a lot suggest one of them is pakistani in case the 3rd missile was DF-21.
@Mosamania @al-Hasani @Altamimi @l_5LT3BRE_l @Bubblegum Crisis @Full Moon @Gasoline and please tag anyone who might have some knowledge about this. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

Rakan.SA said:


> *hello guys.. can we talk about saudi surface to surface missiles capabilities. types distances accuracy pic vids etc... *
> *i know we have 3 types for sure. i know there is more but thats what i know of. 2 MLRS from brazil and US. and the DF-3.*
> *no one ever saw the DF-21 and although its almost 90% confirmed i read one report that denies it.*
> *reports suggests we have 3 types of ballistic missiles. and the DF-3 is the only confirmed missile. a lot suggest one of them is pakistani in case the 3rd missile was DF-21.*
> *@Mosamania @al-Hasani @Altamimi @l_5LT3BRE_l @Bubblegum Crisis @Full Moon @Gasoline and please tag anyone who might have some knowledge about this. *



No, we may not talk about them. However I expect this year we will see a test or two of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

Mosamania said:


> No, we may not talk about them. However I expect this year we will see a test or two of them.


the only top secret is the ballistic missiles. that i understand. but other types i dont think they are top secret! specially short and medium range.
will they also make a public announcement about this test ? just like how they revealed the DF-3 ? meaning is the test a message or just normal training and exercise ?
anyway even if it was an exercise and wasnt publicize i assume radars will pic it up from all countries including iran.


----------



## Gasoline

Rakan.SA said:


> *hello guys.. can we talk about saudi surface to surface missiles capabilities. types distances accuracy pic vids etc... *
> *i know we have 3 types for sure. i know there is more but thats what i know of. 2 MLRS from brazil and US. and the DF-3.*
> *no one ever saw the DF-21 and although its almost 90% confirmed i read one report that denies it.*
> *reports suggests we have 3 types of ballistic missiles. and the DF-3 is the only confirmed missile. a lot suggest one of them is pakistani in case the 3rd missile was DF-21.*
> *@Mosamania @al-Hasani @Altamimi @l_5LT3BRE_l @Bubblegum Crisis @Full Moon @Gasoline and please tag anyone who might have some knowledge about this. *



Hi brother, I think we cannot get a reliable sources in this matter especially.
As you mentioned, all what we know is those 3 missiles and the Astros II MLRS .There are some reports/news talks about Pakistani missiles ,but it's still just assumptions need confirmation .

However, If you look at this force you will know it's not established for 2 or 3 types of missiles :








For me, I like surprises like this :










Mosamania said:


> No, we may not talk about them. However I expect this year we will see a test or two of them.



Agree. 

@Rakan.SA I think we should listen to *Mosamania*'s advise .
or if you really want infos you can explore the Arabic forums.


----------



## Rakan.SA

Gasoline said:


> Hi brother, I think we cannot get a reliable sources in this matter especially.
> As you mentioned, all what we know is those 3 missiles and the Astros II MLRS .There are some reports/news talks about Pakistani missiles ,but it's still just assumptions need confirmation .
> 
> However, If you look at this force you will know it's not established for 2 or 3 types of missiles :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, I like surprises like this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree.
> 
> @Rakan.SA I think we should listen to *Mosamania*'s advise .
> or if you really want infos you can explore the Arabic forums.


pakistan has a great missile program that fit our needs. i wish we can get more involved with them. maybe we are. who knows! 
do you know any good arabic forums ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gasoline

Rakan.SA said:


> pakistan has a great missile program that fit our needs. i wish we can get more involved with them. maybe we are. who knows!
> do you know any good arabic forums ?



Yeah.I hope so .
.................................................................
...................
*.......*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

saudi pak pics

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Asmar Hussain

Any one have any good arabic forum link ? Or name


----------



## Mosamania

Rakan.SA said:


> the only top secret is the ballistic missiles. that i understand. but other types i dont think they are top secret! specially short and medium range.
> will they also make a public announcement about this test ? just like how they revealed the DF-3 ? meaning is the test a message or just normal training and exercise ?
> anyway even if it was an exercise and wasnt publicize i assume radars will pic it up from all countries including iran.



This year or next year, expect a few laws and a few rounds of sanctions to hit Saudi Arabia as Iran is cleared from them and Iran becomes the Bulwark of western dominance in the region. Soon we will be forced to do this, and the seven fat years of our nation has come to an end, tomorrow we will be facing the seven malnourished years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Rakan.SA said:


> saudi pak pics
> 
> View attachment 203462
> View attachment 203065
> View attachment 203066
> View attachment 203067
> View attachment 203068
> View attachment 203069



Glad that these kids are having fun here..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

@Rakan.SA @Horus @Altamimi @Mosamania @al-Hasani @Frosty etc.
During an exercice.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Rakan.SA

Mosamania said:


> This year or next year, expect a few laws and a few rounds of sanctions to hit Saudi Arabia as Iran is cleared from them and Iran becomes the Bulwark of western dominance in the region. Soon we will be forced to do this, and the seven fat years of our nation has come to an end, tomorrow we will be facing the seven malnourished years.


iv been saying this for some time now: between 2020 and 2030 saudi will be involved in a full scale war. maybe before 2020. of course this war will be in forced on us. 
i have many long complicated reasons. but in shaa allah im wrong. and this is my own guess and opinion i haven't read it in a report or something. 
as for the sanctions on saudi yes in politics everything is possible. there are signs although not strong enough. but its not easy. in order to have sanctions on saudi expect something big happening before it. something really really big. 
so yeah it could happen but its VERY VERY HARD. we are in the G20 and sanctions on Saudi could be took as an attack on islam. and many countries will back up saudi regardless of any political disagreements or agreements.


----------



## Altamimi

Exercise Eagle resolve 2015 in Kuwait combining GCC and 29 other nations 


















New load out for army infantry soldiers

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mosamania

Rakan.SA said:


> iv been saying this for some time now: between 2020 and 2030 saudi will be involved in a full scale war. maybe before 2020. of course this war will be in forced on us.
> i have many long complicated reasons. but in shaa allah im wrong. and this is my own guess and opinion i haven't read it in a report or something.
> as for the sanctions on saudi yes in politics everything is possible. there are signs although not strong enough. but its not easy. in order to have sanctions on saudi expect something big happening before it. something really really big.
> so yeah it could happen but its VERY VERY HARD. we are in the G20 and sanctions on Saudi could be took as an attack on islam. and many countries will back up saudi regardless of any political disagreements or agreements.




Ahaha you really think Muslims give a shit about you? They all hate your guts. With a passion.


----------



## Rakan.SA

Mosamania said:


> Ahaha you really think Muslims give a shit about you? They all hate your guts. With a passion.


me as a muslim YES.
saudi meaning makkah and madinah YES. 
no body gives a flying fk about liberals who are allergic to islamic or muslim driven ppl.

i think the incident with sweden and the amount of countries that officially stood with saudi including a small country like comoros and another small african country, forgot the name, is an indication. and all that cuz of a comment from the swedish foreign minister. it had nothing to do with the arms deal. 
so you make no sense at all!
but i sense too much negativity from you as usual. lol


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

*Saudi Arabia carries out anti-terrorist exercises on Iraqi border*

Members of Saudi Special Forces take part in 'anti-terrorist' exercises on March 18, 2015 in the desert scrubland of Suwayf, north of Arar city on the Iraqi border, where three troopers died in a January attack blamed on 'terrorists'. Border Guards and other interior ministry units have been conducting daily training as part of the 'first joint tactical' exercise north of Arar city, the Saudi Press Agency reported. On the poster is a portrait of Saudi Interior minister Mohammed bin-Nayef. (AFP/Getty Images)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rakan.SA

COME ON GUYS WHY THIS THREAD IS DEAD ?! I EXPECTED MANY PICS!!


----------



## Rakan.SA

*Members of RSAF's specialized CSAR unit of 99th SQDRN "Combat Search And Rescue" team *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SipahSalar

Zarvan said:


>


Anyone know his age? What's his biography?


----------



## Zarvan

Rakan.SA said:


> *Members of RSAF's specialized CSAR unit of 99th SQDRN "Combat Search And Rescue" team *
> 
> View attachment 212071
> View attachment 212072
> View attachment 212074
> View attachment 212075


They look seriously good

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## black-hawk_101

How many regular troops are there in
Army?
SANG?
Border Security?


----------



## Rakan.SA

SipahSalar said:


> Anyone know his age? What's his biography?


He studied law. he is 30 years old. he was working in his father office ever since he graduated.


----------



## Saif al-Arab



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ceonwulf

Why does Saudi Arabia spend so much money on its military - yet its military is so weak?

i.e No powerful destroyers, nuclear submarines, aircraft carriers or amphibious warfare ships?


----------



## Zarvan

Ceonwulf said:


> Why does Saudi Arabia spend so much money on its military - yet its military is so weak?
> 
> i.e No powerful destroyers, nuclear submarines, aircraft carriers or amphibious warfare ships?


I agree Saudi Arabia needs to have at least 16 Submarines and at least 40 major Ships in which 28 should be Frigates and 12 should be destroyers


----------



## black-hawk_101

As Pakistan has backed from sending troops inside Yemen. So, will KSA going to acquire services of armed Men from Afghanistan who are basically terrorist being paid by GCC in the last 3 decades.


----------



## assslan

Zarvan said:


> 60 Astros is a good move to do


Astros is very good system... When will you get them?
There is an astros video...


----------



## black-hawk_101

Why not KSA goes for another 150 EF-2000s and in deal with UK to buy back Tornadoes with spare parts and give them EF-2000s with some added money. Also, as Jordan is also playing its role KSA should give them F-5s for Free.

Also, GCC should announce a plan for Egypt to buy French Mirage-2000s with upgrades other than Rafaels and MiG-35s.


----------



## azzo

black-hawk_101 said:


> Why not KSA goes for another 150 EF-2000s and in deal with UK to buy back Tornadoes with spare parts and give them EF-2000s with some added money. Also, as Jordan is also playing its role KSA should give them F-5s for Free.
> 
> Also, GCC should announce a plan for Egypt to buy French Mirage-2000s with upgrades other than Rafaels and* MiG-35s.*



Might as well send them this: 





​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## black-hawk_101

azzo said:


> Might as well send them this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


What you mean of this????


----------



## black-hawk_101

taqiya4ever said:


> Russian Aircrafts Called
> الكفن الطائرة
> Flying Coffin


But Egypt is buying them.


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## black-hawk_101

taqiya4ever said:


> Russian Aircrafts Called
> الكفن الطائرة
> Flying Coffin


Has egypt turned down the deal with russians?


----------



## Al Bhatti

May 20, 2015

*Saudi Arabia’s special forces - in pictures*

Saudi Arabia’s Crown Prince Mohammed bin Nayef, who is also deputy premier and minister of interior, attended the graduation parade and ceremony of special security forces units in Riyadh on Wednesday.

Upon arrival, the crown prince was received by the commander of special security forces Major General Mofleh Al Otaibi and a number of high ranking officers. * Saudi Press Agency





Members of Saudi Arabia’s special forces during a graduation ceremony held in Riyadh on May 19, 2015.





he graduation parade was held in Riyadh.










Special forces scaling walls during the graduation parade.





Armoured vehicles rolling in during the parade.





Saudi security forces demonstrating their skills.





Members of Saudi Arabia’s special forces during a graduation parade.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al Bhatti

The graduation ceremony was attended by the commander of special security forces Major General Mofleh Al Otaibi and some high ranking officers.






A helicopter hovers above SUVs as the security forces carry out a demonstration.

Saudi Arabiaâs special forces - in pictures | The National

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Frosty



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## black-hawk_101

Heard 4 SANG has been killed.


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azeri440

Zarvan said:


>



roids seem to be very popular in middle east among the soldiers


----------



## Kompromat

I am interested to study how SAEQAH is doing in Yemen.



Frosty said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frosty

Horus said:


> I am interested to study how SAEQAH is doing in Yemen.



These are the army's special forces paratroopers, the kingdom's most elite special operations units of Battalion 85 and they're not involved as of yet in the fighting in the Saudi southern borders (There are no Saudi forces in Yemen). If they are to join the Yemeni/Saudi-Houthi/Saleh conflict they'll most probably be in Aden rather than the Saudi borders

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

Frosty said:


> These are the army's special forces paratroopers, the kingdom's most elite special operations units of Battalion 85 and they're not involved as of yet in the fighting in the Saudi southern borders (There are no Saudi forces in Yemen). If they are to join the Yemeni/Saudi-Houthi/Saleh conflict they'll most probably be in Aden rather than the Saudi borders



Saudi SOF were in Yemen BEFORE the airstrikes started.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealNapster

Rakan.SA said:


> beautiful ma shaa Allah.. will have some. with nukes please.
> 
> you know what.. give us the whole thing
> List of missiles of Pakistan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> im sure saudi is working with pakistan in some of those missiles project ? do you know anything about it ? or what pakistani missiles we already have ? i think it might be confidential



No.. for now Saudi is not working with Pakistan in any missile project. 
But those missiles will be ready and directed whenever any country try to invade our Holy land..



Gasoline said:


> Hi brother, I think we cannot get a reliable sources in this matter especially.
> As you mentioned, all what we know is those 3 missiles and the Astros II MLRS .There are some reports/news talks about Pakistani missiles ,but it's still just assumptions need confirmation .
> 
> However, If you look at this force you will know it's not established for 2 or 3 types of missiles :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, I like surprises like this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree.
> 
> @Rakan.SA I think we should listen to *Mosamania*'s advise .
> or if you really want infos you can explore the Arabic forums.



I think KSA already have them.. But as per International arms rules you can not sell a missile of range greater then 300 km range.. So Yes,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, it's a SECRET........


----------



## burning_phoneix

Zarvan said:


>



Are you sure these aren't photoshopped? These curlbros need to stop skiping leg day.



Ceonwulf said:


> Why does Saudi Arabia spend so much money on its military - yet its military is so weak?
> 
> i.e No powerful destroyers, nuclear submarines, aircraft carriers or amphibious warfare ships?



Navies are the most expensive part of any military and Saudi Arabia doesn't see the need for a strong one. The Arabian Gulf is an incredibly shallow body of water and the Red Sea is chock full of reefs and underwater hazards. Both are ill suited for submarines. Planes equipped with ASMs can patrol the entire Saudi sea zones without much effort.

Aircraft Carriers? Very very very few nations have them. China is much stronger than Saudi Arabia but they only just got an aircraft carrier. Russia can barely afford to keep their own.

As for Destroyers,Saudi Arabia has been looking at the Arleigh Burke class for a while now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

burning_phoneix said:


> Are you sure these aren't photoshopped? These curlbros need to stop skiping leg day.
> 
> 
> 
> Navies are the most expensive part of any military and Saudi Arabia doesn't see the need for a strong one. The Arabian Gulf is an incredibly shallow body of water and the Red Sea is chock full of reefs and underwater hazards. Both are ill suited for submarines. Planes equipped with ASMs can patrol the entire Saudi sea zones without much effort.
> 
> Aircraft Carriers? Very very very few nations have them. China is much stronger than Saudi Arabia but they only just got an aircraft carrier. Russia can barely afford to keep their own.
> 
> As for Destroyers,Saudi Arabia has been looking at the Arleigh Burke class for a while now.


You need at least 8 submarines as more Frigates and Destroyers.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Deputy crown prince graces Air Academy graduation*​


​
Last updated: Tuesday, June 23, 2015 11:46 PM

Deputy Crown Prince Muhammad Bin Salman, second deputy premier and minister of defense, graced the graduation ceremony of the 88th batch of students of King Faisal Air Academy at the headquarters of the academy in Riyadh on Tuesday.

On arrival at the venue of the ceremony, Prince Muhammad was received by Gen. Abdurahman Al-Bunyan, chief of the General Staff, Maj. Gen. Abdullah Al-Ghamdi, acting commander of the Air Force, and Maj. Gen. Abdullah Al-Qarni, commander of the academy. The deputy crown prince distributed prizes to outstanding graduates.

Deputy crown prince graces Air Academy graduation | Front Page | Saudi Gazette


----------



## Shahzad Akram

why they not come up to support Burma muslims ?? ALL GOES IN VAIN


----------



## Ahmer Rana

And they still need Pakistan for their defence.....
"Sharm inko magar ate nahe"


----------



## Zarvan

Ahmer Rana said:


> And they still need Pakistan for their defence.....
> "Sharm inko magar ate nahe"


They don't understand international relations than talk why USA always need NATO


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Find another playground to play in troll and go educate yourself. KSA has welcomed more Burmese refugees than any other country on the planet nor is Pakistani participation in Yemen needed for anything other than political support and experience in mountain warfare.

KSA has achieved all the goals in Yemen so far, the rest is up for the anti-Houthi' elements to take care of (and trust me they will eventually) as long as there are no ground troops. That itself would be a failed move IMO as Yemen's incredibly rugged terrain and Houthi's being a guerrilla force is a recipe for waste of life's and resources. One just has to look at similar insurgencies or what the US has been doing against the Taliban since 2001 in Afghanistan. A Taliban that is much more poorly armed and which does not have the support of large elements of the Afghan army like the Houthi's have thanks to the Saleh moron.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## burning_phoneix

Zarvan said:


> You need at least 8 submarines as more Frigates and Destroyers.



We don't need more submarines. The Gulf is at its maximum 90 meters deep! A average of 50 meters. That is very poor conditions for submarines.

The Red Sea is deeper but it's chock full of reefs and other underwater formations. HMS Superb was damaged just traversing the area. In addition, the Red Sea is so narrow that most ASMs can hit any target from the shores of any of the countries that bound it. 

Saudi Arabia is looking at buying destroyers (Areligh Burke last I heard), Littoral Combat Ships and Tigr class corvettes from Russia but considering how expensive these things are, it will take some time before any order is made.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

* Enhanced Weapon Configuration for Saudi F-15SA *









The Advanced F-15 brings improved performance, enhanced situational awareness and increased survivability at a lower total life-cycle cost. Avionics advancements include a Digital Electronic Warfare Suite, Fly-By-Wire flight control system, an Infrared Search and Track (IRST) system and Active Electronically Scanned Array radar. Forward and aft cockpits feature advanced displays and Joint Helmet Mounted Cueing Systems.

Two additional weapon stations (outboard stations 1 – 9) were activated, providing increased payload capacity. The two weapon carriage configurations shown in these pictures display an AGM-88E AARGM in the air/ground configuration and two AIM-9X Sidewinder air/air missiles in the air superiority configuration. The later also carries a new pylon configured for four missiles – two AIM-120C7 and two AIM-9X carried on stations 2 and 8. The air superiority mission also benefits from an Infra-Red Search and Track (IRST) unit mounted in front of the cockpit.

The F-15SA’s made its maiden flight on Feb. 20, 2013at the Boeing facilities in St. Louis, Mo. Three instrumented test aircraft are flying to validate the F-15SA. New aircraft deliveries to the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia are scheduled to begin in 2015 and conclude by 2019.

The new aircraft is the centerpiece of the Royal Saudi Air Force F-15 Fleet Modernization Program, a wide-ranging $29.4 billion effort that stands as the largest foreign military sale in U.S. history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beast89

houthis uploaded a vid of dozens of saudi special forces taken out. They tried something but failed badly. How will the regime cover this one up?


----------



## Zarvan

beast89 said:


> houthis uploaded a vid of dozens of saudi special forces taken out. They tried something but failed badly. How will the regime cover this one up?


Houthis are busy posting totally fake videos.


----------



## beast89

Zarvan said:


> Houthis are busy posting totally fake videos.



sure they are. more than 12 special forces destroyed, the videos of their remains are posted along with their weapons captured. Normally houthis don't post bodies but this but it was a botched special forces operation. At least saudi SF fight unlike SANG.

and here an incomplete of saudi lost armour thats been caught on camera, clearly you haven't been following your kings escapades Lost Armour | Потери военной техники в Йемене


----------



## Zarvan

beast89 said:


> sure they are. more than 12 special forces destroyed, the videos of their remains are posted along with their weapons captured. Normally houthis don't post bodies but this but it was a botched special forces operation. At least saudi SF fight unlike SANG.
> 
> and here an incomplete of saudi lost armour thats been caught on camera, clearly you haven't been following your kings escapades Lost Armour | Потери военной техники в Йемене


Most videos are fake


----------



## beast89

Zarvan said:


> Most videos are fake



your blind loyalty to the saudi royals knows nor bounds. I guess all the saudi armour destroyed is fake. The video of the dead SF is too graphic to show but its up there on live leak for you. Lost armour is a russian site, they are very strict with what armour losses they document on there.
Now 7 months later poor sudanese are coming to fight against the poorest arab nation which is under arms embargo lol.


----------



## aliaselin




----------



## Zarvan

aliaselin said:


> View attachment 268196
> 
> View attachment 268197


Well this is interesting What can be they looking for Frigates or Submarines ? @Saif al-Arab


----------



## airbus101

aliaselin said:


> View attachment 268196
> 
> View attachment 268197


Whats Brewing here?


----------



## aliaselin

airbus101 said:


> Whats Brewing here?


He has visited South China Sea Fleet for three days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frosty



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taygibay

That's not the best propaganda picture I've seen :





Doing CP with a sniper's gun? I then have to suppose he snipes with a Walter PKK?

Strange, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ceylal

Taygibay said:


> Doing CP with a sniper's gun? I then have to suppose he snipes with a Walter PKK?
> 
> Strange, Tay.


That picture speaks volume, how ill prepared and disorganized they are...No wonder the Houdhis have kept the upper hand..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSG commandos

like and share

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beast89

Ceylal said:


> That picture speaks volume, how ill prepared and disorganized they are...No wonder the Houdhis have kept the upper hand..



appeals to the massive saudi call of duty fanbase. When houthis shot down an apache (one of the pilots brother was an ISIS fighter in Iraq btw) saudi state media were showing pics of fake saudi spec ops in houthi stronghold to bump up their morale.


----------



## Ceylal

beast89 said:


> appeals to the massive saudi call of duty fanbase. When houthis shot down an apache (one of the pilots brother was an ISIS fighter in Iraq btw) saudi state media were showing pics of fake saudi spec ops in houthi stronghold to bump up their morale.


They bought all the world newspaper for favorable articles to them, but in era of the internet it is very hard to hide the truth...The Sauds and their coalition in Yemen are being dismantled by the Yemeni forces and the Houthis. From the wreakage of their MRAP and armored vehicles abandoned in the field, it does look like they have just fled a the mere Houthis bullet!


----------



## Zarvan

Ceylal said:


> They bought all the world newspaper for favorable articles to them, but in era of the internet it is very hard to hide the truth...The Sauds and their coalition in Yemen are being dismantled by the Yemeni forces and the Houthis. From the wreakage of their MRAP and armored vehicles abandoned in the field, it does look like they have just fled a the mere Houthis bullet!


Saudis are dismantling Houthis. Majority areas is cleared by Saudis and UAE forces and more is being captured. They have done well in war in Yemen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ceylal

Zarvan said:


> Saudis are dismantling Houthis. Majority areas is cleared by Saudis and UAE forces and more is being captured. They have done well in war in Yemen.


You must know something that the entire world , in the internet era, ignore. You must have ate too much, the only ones being dismantled are the Sauds , my friend! Normaly if they were capable, they would have been done with the houthis in the first 3 months. With the richest coalition they have put together, they Yemen war would have ended in a week ! Saudi and all the Arab armies are a joke. And the UAE has already thrown the towel...They will let the Soudanese, the Senegalese, the Mauretaniens and soon the the Tchadiens take over the fight. No force put by the Sauds will stop the Houthis and the Yemenis forces.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gasoline

Ceylal said:


> You must know something that the entire world , in the internet era, ignore. You must have ate too much, the only ones being dismantled are the Sauds , my friend! Normaly if they were capable, they would have been done with the houthis in the first 3 months. With the richest coalition they have put together, they Yemen war would have ended in a week ! Saudi and all the Arab armies are a joke. And the UAE has already thrown the towel...They will let the Soudanese, the Senegalese, the Mauretaniens and soon the the Tchadiens take over the fight. No force put by the Sauds will stop the Houthis and the Yemenis forces.....



Sounds that you understand things from your @ss not from your brain ? !

THE WAR IN YEMEN IS NOT AGAINST THE YEMENIS, IT'S AGAINST *HOUTHIS *! 

Understood ? That's why things need time because we consider civilians. BTW , you're the only joke here ! not the Arabs. So keep calm and accept it as a fact, Mr.Joke !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

high profile losses for the coalition in another missile attack. Died for their parkinson suffering king's powerplay. Still no advances in Taiz and Marib against the houthis and yemen army



Zarvan said:


> Saudis are dismantling Houthis. Majority areas is cleared by Saudis and UAE forces and more is being captured. They have done well in war in Yemen.



Saudis are sending SANG to their southern border to contain the houthis and yemeni army lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

beast89 said:


> high profile losses for the coalition in another missile attack. Died for their parkinson suffering king's powerplay. Still no advances in Taiz and Marib against the houthis and yemen army
> 
> 
> 
> Saudis are sending SANG to their southern border to contain the houthis and yemeni army lol


Most are has been cleared but your ignorance is of epic proportions and should I tell you How many high profile soldiers we lost in our war against TTP. Houthis are on the run and begging for talks and Saudis and others are refusing it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

Zarvan said:


> Most are has been cleared but your ignorance is of epic proportions and should I tell you How many high profile soldiers we lost in our war against TTP. Houthis are on the run and begging for talks and Saudis and others are refusing it.



firstly give me your sources you are talking nonsense and secondly pakistani died for their country and they were not the ones invading to secure a families position. Furthermore KSA is better equipped and the fact that reports of british and austrialian mercenaries dying for saudis shows what a sham the war and how useless their army is. Respond to all my points instead of blind knee jerk reactions

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

beast89 said:


> firstly give me your sources you are talking nonsense and secondly pakistani died for their country and they were not the ones invading to secure a families position. Furthermore KSA is better equipped and the fact that reports of british and austrialian mercenaries dying for saudis shows what a sham the war and how useless their army is. Respond to all my points instead of blind knee jerk reactions


All Iranian reports and lies and GCC are fighting to safe legitimate Yemeni Government and massive progressed has been made in Yemen and Houthis are begging for talks after getting beating of lifetime

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

Zarvan said:


> All Iranian reports and lies and GCC are fighting to safe legitimate Yemeni Government and massive progressed has been made in Yemen and Houthis are begging for talks after getting beating of lifetime


 as expected no sources.....keep towing your king's line. Couldn't even respond to my points which differentiates pakistan sacrifices against taliban compared to this saudi quagmire going on.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

beast89 said:


> as expected no sources.....keep towing your king's line. Couldn't even respond to my points which differentiates pakistan sacrifices against taliban compared to this saudi quagmire going on.


You quote Iranian lies busted several times most areas have been cleared and operations for taking back some areas left and under Houthis control has begun.


----------



## beast89

Zarvan said:


> You quote Iranian lies busted several times most areas have been cleared and operations for taking back some areas left and under Houthis control has begun.



you have no sources to back your claims. Prove my claims are lies that's the least you can do becuase you don't have the capacity to refute how meaningless the this saudi endeavour was and how incompetent their army are. Latino mercs fighting for your king Yemen: Briton killed leading secret Latino legion of mercenaries shines light on murky world of 'dogs of war'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

beast89 said:


> you have no sources to back your claims. Prove my claims are lies that's the least you can do becuase you don't have the capacity to refute how meaningless the this saudi endeavour was and how incompetent their army are. Latino mercs fighting for your king Yemen: Briton killed leading secret Latino legion of mercenaries shines light on murky world of 'dogs of war'


I give a dam about these false reports and they are not my kings I hate them more when they do nothing on issue of Palestine but their forces have done great performance in Yemen. Our years of training has given results


----------



## beast89

that awkward moment when the invasion of yemen becomes the invasion of KSA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

beast89 said:


> that awkward moment when the invasion of yemen becomes the invasion of KSA.


Stop posting fake and set up pictures dude


----------



## beast89

saudi armour losses Lost Armour | Потери военной техники в Йемене | Losses of armored vehicles and aviation in Yemen


----------



## mingle

Zarvan said:


> You quote Iranian lies busted several times most areas have been cleared and operations for taking back some areas left and under Houthis control has begun.


They r only 30 I'm away from sana city .


----------



## beast89

The regime took a beating in al Tuwal, Jizan province KSA. Pics of regime soldiers too. Seriously the welfare lazy life style isn't helping.


----------



## Zarvan

beast89 said:


> The regime took a beating in al Tuwal, Jizan province KSA. Pics of regime soldiers too. Seriously the welfare lazy life style isn't helping.


The regime is hardly taking any beating and doing great job and in Yemen. Most areas cleared others will be cleared soon. Your beloved Iranian lies and distorted notions are only proving them wrong

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beast89

Zarvan said:


> The regime is hardly taking any beating and doing great job and in Yemen. Most areas cleared others will be cleared soon. Your beloved Iranian lies and distorted notions are only proving them wrong



go cry somewhere else. I don't post BS....you post knee jerk reactions with the parroted line again and again. Prove its wrong i'll take it down or apologise. And don't give me that lame excuse you don't give a damn. The saudi ISIS books indoctrinated you that much. Then again you were huffing and puffing when Pakistan said no to this sham war. Still i wonder why you haven't left for yemen. Marrib battle was meant to be over months ago....so why is this war nearing its 10 month....why is al qadea running around aden at will? No one is talking about Iran other than you saudi wannabe. This is straight from yemen with videos to back it up and other sources not just a word from the king on how the war is going.

just for you @Zarvan the writings in the sand

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683639791557210117

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

beast89 said:


> go cry somewhere else. I don't post BS....you post knee jerk reactions with the parroted line again and again. Prove its wrong i'll take it down or apologise. And don't give me that lame excuse you don't give a damn. The saudi ISIS books indoctrinated you that much. Then again you were huffing and puffing when Pakistan said no to this sham war. Still i wonder why you haven't left for yemen. Marrib battle was meant to be over months ago....so why is this war nearing its 10 month....why is al qadea running around aden at will? No one is talking about Iran other than you saudi wannabe. This is straight from yemen with videos to back it up and other sources not just a word from the king on how the war is going.
> 
> just for you @Zarvan the writings in the sand
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/683639791557210117


You post crap and Iranian lies again and again. and Zaid Hamid knows nothing about what is going on in Yemen. And for your information Pakistan is part of Yemen war from day one. As for Houthis jokers they are getting beating of a lifetime and begging for talks and it's Saudis and GCC who are refusing to talk now. So kid go stop posting Irani lies and distortions again and again.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frosty

In 1995, RSAF pilot Mohammed Al-Shaalan became the 1st pilot in the world to reach 3,000 flying hrs in an F-15 Eagle

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beast89

11 months and still no end in sight.......cant even defend their borders Yemeni rebels pose a rising threat in southern Saudi Arabia - The Washington Post

“Just last week, 10 of my men were killed by these militiamen on the border,” he said. His forces are battling increasingly sophisticated ambushes by the Yemeni rebels, known as Houthis, and units from Yemen’s splintered military.


“Some of them were killed in an ambush, shot in cold blood” by the rebels, Olyan said during an interview at his Najran headquarters, which has been struck by rocket fire.

Brother zaid Hamid....good source for saudi failure in yemen


----------



## Tipu7

Arabs are having very Hard time in Yemen war

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilad al-Haramayn

A lot of senseless trolling from misinformed and ignorant users here it seems. Saudi Arabia and the Arab coalition have done a great job against the Houthi's and the highly armed Yemeni army loyal to Saleh despite being outnumbered 7:1 in terms of manpower and despite fighting on enemy soil. Geographically speaking Yemen is highly mountainous and very challenging. There are more weapons per capita in Yemen than anywhere else in the world too and historically almost no foreign nor local power has really been able to control Yemen effectively. Yet KSA and the Arab coalition have been able to capture 85% of Yemen without any significant losses. Less than 300 coalition soldiers have been martyred in total. Posting the same few Houthi propaganda videos that show the same dozens vehicles from different angles won't change those facts above. Nor the fact that high-ranking Houthi representatives have arrived to KSA to finalize the details of their eventual surrender.

Also whatever happens in Yemen KSA and GCC will have the upper hand. A stable and prosperous Yemen is in the interest for everyone in KSA and the GCC and nobody cares more about Yemen than us. There is no reason whatsoever why KSA or the GCC should deliberately cause trouble in that country. Only outsiders could be interested in doing that to weaken KSA and the GCC. It's worth to notice here that Houthi's were until recently (pre-2007) somewhat allies with KSA. At least there were no real hostilities. It's also important to mention that Houthi's are a tiny, tiny, tiny minority within the Zaydi community of Yemen.

Northern Thunder Exercise in Hafr al-Batin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilad al-Haramayn

*UH-60M *






*Ah- 64E Apache Block III*




















An paratrooper:






Special Forces in Aden airport from when Aden was captured:




















@WebMaster I will ask again how do I successfully embed Instagram photos and videos on PDF? I have no problem with Twitter. I am asking because I have many photos and videos that I want to share from Saudi Arabia's involvement in Yemen and ordinary photos. Each single day on Arab military forums and Instagram hundreds (almost) photos are posted but I cannot post them here. Help needed. Thanks.

Can other moderators help me here?

@Horus @HRK @waz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Djinn

It would be great if the Saudis were fielding weapons which would be useful against the US. I know this doesn't seem to be happening anytime soon, but who can deny that once the US loses interest in the house of Saud it wont come to instate its DEMOCRAZY in KSA. Saudis should open defense cooperation with China and Russia at frantic levels and go for full ToT wherever possible.


----------



## Bilad al-Haramayn

Djinn said:


> It would be great if the Saudis were fielding weapons which would be useful against the US. I know this doesn't seem to be happening anytime soon, but who can deny that once the US loses interest in the house of Saud it wont come to instate its DEMOCRAZY in KSA. Saudis should open defense cooperation with China and Russia at frantic levels and go for full ToT wherever possible.



All NATO-type small arms used by Saudi Arabia are produced in Saudi Arabia alongside ammunition from 9mm up to 20mm cannon shells.
Recently, the factories were upgraded with the help of Denel corporation (of South Africa) to produce mortar bombs and artillery shells up to 155mm caliber.
Many of the light armored vehicles and MRAPs are now produced in Saudi Arabia (Shibl-1, Shibl-2 and Masmak MRAP)
In cooperation with Antonov, Saudi Arabia will produce Antonov Cargo planes in-country
Czech Manufacturer Tatra has an assembly plant in country that already provides medium and heavy transport trucks for Saudi forces
Saudi Arabia already produces the British Thales Damocles targeting pod in country
The same company maintains the spares for the Sniper targeting pods
Taqnia Aernoautics will build a helicopter production facility in country with the help of Sikorsky
The recent F-15SA deal included parts by Al Salam Aircraft company Most notably the front fuselage and the wing portions
Overall, it's not where it needs to be (far from it) but the situation is getting better. After all we only have around 27 million people (natives) so this limits the capabilities especially as we are a developing country on most fronts.

------------

KSA has excellent ties with all world powers, except Russia, although there is even cooperation on this front, all European, Arab and Muslim powers. If the US "abandons" KSA it will be their lose. I am sure that China, who are our biggest trading partner, would want to replace the US as the key ally if given the change. Remember what happened in the 1980's vis-á-vis KSA and China? The relationship is much stronger than people believe or can imagine. However I do not believe that it is in the interests of either KSA or USA to cut ties (why should that occur)?

KSA is one of the most powerful, wealthy, biggest and influential states on the planet. This is not the 1950's anymore. Nor is any sane power ever going to invade KSA as that would cause mayhem among the 1.6 billion Muslims. Imagine a foreign power (non-Muslim moreover) occupying Makkah and Madinah. Iraq and Afghanistan (wars that the US did not succeed at if we look at those wars from a full perspective) will look like a picnic trip in comparison. Not to mention the huge size of KSA, geography, climate and the fierce opposition any invader would be met by. ISIS would look like school boys in comparison as well. There is a reason why no foreign power from ancient times to modern times have tried (those who tried failed) to engulf themselves in such a hopeless "project". But we will invite any such fools to try. KSA is no Iraq, Libya, Syria or Afghanistan.

Lastly democracy imposed by force does not work anywhere least of all the Arab world and in particular KSA. If the House of Saud were to be toppled it would only be from within and if the West involved themselves to topple them - something worse (from their perspective) would just replace them, hence it would not be in their interests at all.

------------

Navy:






MPCV Mistral mount from France LOHR defense company for the Royal Saudi National Guard (SANG).
















*AMRAAM*











Hajj Emergency Forces:











They are part of MOI.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Djinn

Bilad al-Haramayn said:


> All NATO-type small arms used by Saudi Arabia are produced in Saudi Arabia alongside ammunition from 9mm up to 20mm cannon shells.
> Recently, the factories were upgraded with the help of Denel corporation (of South Africa) to produce mortar bombs and artillery shells up to 155mm caliber.
> Many of the light armored vehicles and MRAPs are now produced in Saudi Arabia (Shibl-1, Shibl-2 and Masmak MRAP)
> In cooperation with Antonov, Saudi Arabia will produce Antonov Cargo planes in-country
> Czech Manufacturer Tatra has an assembly plant in country that already provides medium and heavy transport trucks for Saudi forces
> Saudi Arabia already produces the British Thales Damocles targeting pod in country
> The same company maintains the spares for the Sniper targeting pods
> Taqnia Aernoautics will build a helicopter production facility in country with the help of Sikorsky
> The recent F-15SA deal included parts by Al Salam Aircraft company Most notably the front fuselage and the wing portions
> Overall, it's not where it needs to be (far from it) but the situation is getting better. After all we only have around 27 million people (natives) so this limits the capabilities especially as we are a developing country on most fronts.
> 
> ------------
> 
> KSA has excellent ties with all world powers, except Russia, although there is even cooperation on this front, all European, Arab and Muslim powers. If the US "abandons" KSA it will be their lose. I am sure that China, who are our biggest trading partner, would want to replace the US as the key ally if given the change. Remember what happened in the 1980's vis-á-vis KSA and China? The relationship is much stronger than people believe or can imagine. However I do not believe that it is in the interests of either KSA or USA to cut ties (why should that occur)?
> 
> KSA is one of the most powerful, wealthy, biggest and influential states on the planet. This is not the 1950's anymore. Nor is any sane power ever going to invade KSA as that would cause mayhem among the 1.6 billion Muslims. Imagine a foreign power (non-Muslim moreover) occupying Makkah and Madinah. Iraq and Afghanistan (wars that the US did not succeed at if we look at those wars from a full perspective) will look like a picnic trip in comparison. Not to mention the huge size of KSA, geography, climate and the fierce opposition any invader would be met by. ISIS would look like school boys in comparison as well. There is a reason why no foreign power from ancient times to modern times have tried (those who tried failed) to engulf themselves in such a hopeless "project". But we will invite any such fools to try. KSA is no Iraq, Libya, Syria or Afghanistan.
> 
> Lastly democracy imposed by force does not work anywhere least of all the Arab world and in particular KSA. If the House of Saud were to be toppled it would only be from within and if the West involved themselves to topple them - something worse (from their perspective) would just replace them, hence it would not be in their interests at all.
> 
> ------------
> 
> Navy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MPCV Mistral mount from France LOHR defense company for the Royal Saudi National Guard (SANG).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AMRAAM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hajj Emergency Forces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are part of MOI.


Most of the equipment is Western especially fighter jets. One always has to stay prepared for the worst case scenario. KSA should have been developing fighter jets instead of few components. Truth be told there is no Muslim Ummah, so i wouldn't count on that, in tough times it's every man for himself. Correct me if wrong but KSA also appears to have a weak navy, does it even have any submarines? If it a strong navy it would have been very helpful in Yemen war. Let's talk about defense systems, as far as i know KSA operates American systems(patriots right?) and in a conflict they can be easily rendered useless. Turkey has good technological know how in the naval sector and they have got pretty decent systems, so instead KSA pays billions to the US again, why not diversify its military equipment by cooperating with states which are the enemies in disguise.


----------



## HRK

Bilad al-Haramayn said:


> @HRK
> 
> How do I embed Instagram photos and videos successfully on PDF? I have no trouble with Twitter. Please answer. Thank you.



I think only @WebMaster can help you about this 



Bilad al-Haramayn said:


> This thread should also be cleared and troll posts/posts of no value etc. should be removed as they add nothing to the thread or discussions. Almost every single discussion on PDF ends in trolling. This is unacceptable!



plz report those posts which in your opinion are violation of forum rules its not possible for use to read every thread & post 

Regards,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Bilad al-Haramayn said:


> I tagged him in post 3040. Should I start a thread and ask users? Maybe they will be able to help me? What do you advice me to do?



then wait for time or open a thread about the problem in General headquarter section & tag Webby

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilad al-Haramayn

Royal Saudi Air Force F-15C/D Eagles, from the 2nd Sqn based at King Faisal Air Base in Tabuk.























Royal Saudi Air Force personnel after they arrived to Konya AFB in Turkey to take part in the Anatolian Eagle Exercise.











A demonstration of the MOI Special Security Forces:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilad al-Haramayn

Continued:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bsruzm

“Saudi ground and naval forces are taking part in multinational war games being held in the Turkish cities of Ankara and Izmir.

According to Saudi naval commander Colonel Ali Bin Mohammed Al-Shahri, the Turkish-led drill, dubbed EFES 2016, is one of the largest multinational military exercises of its kind, the Middle East Monitor reported on Monday.

He noted that the field exercises, which will last for about one month, will serve to “reinforce international security and stability, the solidarity of participating states, the willingness to confront terrorist organizations, highlighting capabilities and raising efficiency.”

“The exercise is aimed at enhancing cooperation, augmenting military understanding, implementing the hybrid tasks in a multinational environment, in addition to implementing the scheme of strategic loading and transporting of troops from areas where they are stationed,”Shahri added."

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## California

nice Pictures <3


----------



## Arabian Stallion



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Arabian Stallion

Continued:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Stallion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737746706100523010

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/737843967157538816
Royal Saudi Arabian Air Force F-15C Eagles soaring over the clouds.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Arabian Stallion

The most advanced production eagle in the world so far.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742151212913561600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742151857024446464

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742153149885059072

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742337276030660609

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742164478654087168

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Stallion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741814549343526912

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741279108424962048
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741374344232873985
The best Intel Officer among all AE2016 participants was Maj. Abdulrahman AlHajhuj.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

New graduates at RSAD:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738705258256420864
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_Saudi_Air_Defense

Local security forces in the outskirts of the holy city of Madinah storming the flat of 3 Afghan and Chadian terror suspects.











Our MoD in the US meeting with John Kerry...






Muhammad bin Salman looks like a modern-day Emperor Sargon of Akkad, lol. Maybe a Semitic predecessor of his. Not too unlikely at all given the fact that Akkadians originated from the neighboring Arabian Peninsula.





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sargon_of_Akkad

Bro @Frosty do you remember?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742054398856187906

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742888732165033984
There are tons of other photos that I would like to share, in particular from Yemen, but since embedding Instagram photos does not work for me, I will have to skip this part.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zibago

Arabian Stallion said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741814549343526912
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741279108424962048
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741374344232873985
> The best Intel Officer among all AE2016 participants was Maj. Abdulrahman AlHajhuj.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> New graduates at RSAD:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/738705258256420864
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_Saudi_Air_Defense
> 
> Local security forces in the outskirts of the holy city of Madinah storming the flat of 3 Afghan and Chadian terror suspects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our MoD in the US meeting with John Kerry...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammad bin Salman looks like a modern-day Emperor Sargon of Akkad, lol. Maybe a Semitic predecessor of his. Not too unlikely at all given the fact that Akkadians originated from the neighboring Arabian Peninsula.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sargon_of_Akkad
> 
> Bro @Frosty do you remember?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742054398856187906
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/742888732165033984
> There are tons of other photos that I would like to share, in particular from Yemen, but since embedding Instagram photos does not work for me, I will have to skip this part.


You can post links of the images by UCbrowser if you are using your smartphone or by inkstagram if you are on your pc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AmirPatriot

How are the RSAF F-15C/Ds equipped in comparison with the F-15SA? Do they have the same radar, engine and/or advanced sub systems? If not, is there a plan to upgrade them to a level similar to the SA?


----------



## Arabian Stallion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743265672067686401

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743272645567873024

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743317343783133184
Deputy Crown Prince MBS held meetings with US military industry companies & discussed ways to further localize military industry in the Kingdom.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743542091528212480
Royal Saudi Arabian Air Force AS532 Cougar helicopters at Al Nour 2016 Exercise




RSAF 99th CSAR Sqn personnel arrived at Konya AFB to take part in Al Nour 2016 Exercise​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Stallion

99th CSAR Sqn (AS532 Cougar) conducts the spin-up exercise prior participating in Al Nour 2016














RSAF 13th Sqn F-15C Eagles flying in a formation





USAF has put @MBDAIncUSA on contract to study integration of dual-guidance Brimstone on F-15E Strike Eagle​






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739745762704302081
Saudi Arabian eagles in action:






In Yemen:​




















Zibago said:


> You can post links of the images by UCbrowser if you are using your smartphone or by inkstagram if you are on your pc



Thanks bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RAMPAGE

@Arabian Stallion @*Bilad al-Haramayn*






I was waching this KSA M113 modernization video and I wonder if the roof of these M113s was reinforced with additional armour for protection against top attack munitions? 

@Khafee

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desertfalcon

Great pictures, guys!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RAMPAGE said:


> @Arabian Stallion @*Bilad al-Haramayn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was waching this KSA M113 modernization video and I wonder if the roof of these M113s was reinforced with additional armour for protection against top attack munitions?
> 
> @Khafee



Nope.. But I noticed additional armour (probably bolt on) on the side and front of the APC.. None on the top..


----------



## Arabian Stallion

RAMPAGE said:


> @Arabian Stallion @*Bilad al-Haramayn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was waching this KSA M113 modernization video and I wonder if the roof of these M113s was reinforced with additional armour for protection against top attack munitions?
> 
> @Khafee



Most likely as other parts of it have been reinforced with additional amour in the most recent overhaul. Moreover the overhaul also included everything from engines to chemical warfare protection systems to new thermal imaging equipment. It has to be said that the video is quite old and that KSA uses a number of M113 variants. Some of them have since underwent further upgrades. Anyway it is one out of a few APC's that are in service and not the most numerous. The number of our own indigenous Al-Masmak APC in service for instance is bigger.







An RSAF 13th Sqn F-15C Eagly flying over an area of Northern KSA.






Deputy Crown Prince and Minister of Defense visiting the RSAF Defense Forces stationed in Najran.
















Paratrooper






Navy




​Members of RSAF's specialized CSAR unit of 99th SQDRN "Combat Search And Rescue Team"








*Saudi Arabian Defense Doctrine for a New Era*​






"_Speakers: Prince Sultan bin Khalid, Dr. Nawaf Obaid A Saudi Arabian Defense Doctrine for a New Era, Prince Sultan bin Khalid Al Faisal, Dr. Nawaf Obaid Prince Sultan bin Khalid Al Faisal

Prince Sultan bin Khalid and Dr. Nawaf Obaid A Saudi Arabian Defense Doctrine for a New Era, with Prince Sultan bin Khalid Al Faisal and Dr. Nawaf Obaid Prince Sultan bin Khalid Al Faisal, former commander in the Royal Saudi Naval Forces, and Dr. Nawaf Obaid, visiting fellow at Harvard University's Belfer Center for Science and International Affairs, will outline a comprehensive Saudi Arabian Defense Doctrine for a new era and explain why the Kingdom is likely to double down on defense and national security capabilities in the next decade_."
​*A must watch.*



Desertfalcon said:


> Great pictures, guys!





You should know as someone who was once stationed in KSA.

@Zibago

Bro, your methods are not working on my Iphone. Only the MacBook Pro. Regardless, Instagram is messed up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Stallion

Al Nour Exercise (KSA, Turkey, Northern Cyprus, Azerbaijan and Romania took part) in Konya



















​Deputy Commander attended the conclusion of the Al Nour Exercise







Border guards somewhere along the almost 1000 km long Saudi Arabian-Iraqi border.

Speaking about that border:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saudi–Iraq_border





​Maj. Gen Fahad bin Turki deputy commander of RSLF visiting the coalition command in Yemen recently
​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Arabian Stallion said:


>




OMG,The guy in the image is creeeeeeppyyyyyy


----------



## Ahmad Bhutta

when wil Saudia start recieving its new F15Sa ?


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

Saudi Arabian Emergency Force:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beast89

saudis throwing money to solve the houthi problem, 130 new abrams. Buying ten times the numbers lost (documented) to them by houthis

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/763046797908578304


----------



## beast89

Sargon of Akkad said:


> It was solved a great way by killing 5000 of them while losing less than 300 men. By destroying their entire strongholds to the ground. As for tanks, only a few have been lost. Nothing at all and certainly nothing that cannot be bought again.
> 
> From complete Houthi/Saleh (the main player here) control of Yemen before the Saudi Arabian intervention to now only 20% of Yemen and only the impoverished and overpopulated parts of Yemen being under their control. Great success indeed. Done with less than a few thousand soldiers. Most of the fighting is currently being done by pro-government Yemenis.
> 
> So keep crying, Rafida.



B.S numbers and percentages from the royals, Hadi is on a boat and Aden is lawless. Wouldnt take much losses for the saudi royals to collapse...remember your population shares the same belief as ISIS once they realised that so many saudis were slaughtered to make a fat prince look impressive who dares not send its men into syria.


----------



## الأعرابي

Sargon of Akkad said:


> It was solved a great way by killing 5000 of them while losing less than *300 men*. By destroying their entire strongholds to the ground. As for tanks, only a few have been lost. Nothing at all and certainly nothing that cannot be bought again.
> 
> From complete Houthi/Saleh (the main player here) control of Yemen before the Saudi Arabian intervention to now only 20% of Yemen and only the impoverished and overpopulated parts of Yemen being under their control. Great success indeed. Done with less than a few thousand soldiers. Most of the fighting is currently being done by pro-government Yemenis.
> 
> So keep crying, Rafida.



300 men? I don't think there's an official source for that bro, not yet anyways. Also I don't really think the Saudi army's casualties in this campaign are that high, I'd say a 100 to a 150 at tops.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

الأعرابي said:


> 300 men? I don't think there's an official source for that bro, not yet anyways. Also I don't really think the Saudi army's casualties in this campaign are that high, I'd say a 100 to a 150 at tops.



Actually when I say 300 I mean an approximate number and I also include civilians in this number, border guards and everyone not a combat soldier. It is definitely not more than 300 but even if we say that it is 300 it is nothing compared to what the Houthi/Saleh/allied tribes have lost of men.

As you know those few troublemakers here and obsessed individuals have no idea about this conflict or hardly anything in relation to Arab affairs. This troll here in this thread only uses Twitter as a source. What kind of joke is that? Of course only notorious Shia sectarian/nonsense Twitter users not serious papers/news.

Also he believes that it is all about House of Saud and he does not realize that for 99,9% of all people it is about fatherland. Soldiers fight for their country, people and soil not rulers or dynasties that come and go. This guy is an Saudi Arabian/Arab obsessed individual. He cannot help it and is trying to distort this thread.

Somebody should help him out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Talha Baloch

nice


----------



## Incog_nito

KSA needs to do a lot of R&D with West, China and Russia.


----------



## Al-Andalus

The anti-terror units of the Saudi MoI's Special Security Forces ready to respond to any threat during the Hajj

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Al-Andalus

A member of Saiqah. The huge Saudi Arabian C-130 fleet moves them around (30 C-130 transports + 20 C-130Js on order + 30 An-178 in a cooperation production with Ukraine on order).

Last year an Infiltration and Control unit secured Aden airport and within 2 days went on to capture 5 Yemeni cities in a very short amount of time. I guess that all the operations and achievements will become public once the war in Yemen is over.

The war in Yemen has also shown (so far) that arguably the most competent Saudi Arabian infantry group are the Marines, capturing 3 islands and the city of Mukalla from AQAP. They also secured the Bab Al-Mandeb strait.

*Our boys in action in Yemen:*


























*Destroying Houthis/Saleh/allied tribes:*





*
Members of the anti-terror unit of the Saudi MoI's Special Security Forces*








*South Korean defense company (LIG Nex1) is going to establish a unit and production line in KSA. Their first one in the MENA region.*

http://m.koreaherald.com/view.php?ud=20160818000805





*RSAF - always ready for battle:*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777157338046357504

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

http://saudigazette.com.sa/saudi-arabia/saudi-arabia-iran-compare-naval-power/

SAUDI ARABIA recently began its naval war games that included live fire exercises in the Arabian Gulf and Strait of Hormuz, the world’s most important oil route.

Warships, speedboats, air navy aircraft, marine corps and special security naval units were some of the artillery that were in focus during the exercises.

According to several reports, Saudi Arabia boasts the third strongest navy in the region after Turkey and Israel. Established during the 1950s, the Saudi navy was heavily involved in the second Gulf War when they were able to assist neighboring Kuwait in resisting occupying Iraqi ground forces.
In recent times, the Saudi navy has been used to protect maritime borders and key Saudi ports from Houthi militia attacks.

Its planned expansion will involve purchases of German-make submarines as the majority of its arsenal on that front were purchased from France.

Saudi Arabia’s naval force overtakes Iran’s by far greater numbers as its frigates cannot be monitored by radars and has appropriate defenses covers suitable air ranges. Iran’s frigates were last purchased and designed during the 1970s and are modeled after the Moudge and Alvand classes.

*Saudi Arabia has three Al-Riyadh-class frigates that have been modified from the French La Fayette-class frigate. They are fully loaded at a displacement of 4,725 ton, are armed with eight MBDA Exocet MM40 Block II surface-to-surface missiles (SSM), two eight-cell Sylver vertical launch systems for the Eurosam (MBDA and Thales) Aster 15 surface-to-air missile (SAM), the main gun is the Oto Melara 76 mm/62 Super Rapid while there are four 533 mm aft torpedo tubes.*

*Saudi Arabia has nine Al-Sadiq-class patrol boats built in the United States (Peterson Builders, Sturgeon Bay, Wisconsin. Full load displacement of 495 tons and armed with four Harpoon SSM, one 76 mm OTO gun, one 20 mm Phalanx CIWS, two 20 mm guns, one 81 mm mortar, two 40 mm grenade launchers, two triple 12.75 inch torpedo tubes.








*

Iran has two independent naval forces with parallel chains of command. The usual navy is called the Islamic Republic of Iran Navy (IRIN) while a second naval wing belong to the Revolutionary Guards (IRGCN). Both have overlapping functions and areas of responsibility, but are different in terms of how they are trained and equipped, according to RealClearWorld, a leading voice on global news and commentary.

Iran’s three destroyers are over 50 years old and are kept in material reserve at Bushehr.

Most of its Western-supplied weapons were purchased during the time of the Shah and were never upgraded. Recently, *Tehran has been acquiring new weapons from Russia, China and North Korea.*

Despite signing a historic nuclear deal with the United States and powerful nations in order to see sanctions lifted, Iran has made threats more recently when it showed off a parade late last month.

At the port of Bandar Abbas on the Gulf, *the navy showed off 500 vessels, as well as submarines and helicopters during a parade marking its 1980 Iraq invasion.*

US officials say there have been more than 30 close encounters between US and Iranian vessels in the Gulf so far this year, over twice as many as in the same period of 2015.


----------



## Hindustani78



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-Andalus



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

@Al-Andalus When Saudi Arabia plans to induct Submarines ???????

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

http://saudigazette.com.sa/saudi-arabia/national-guard-prepared-carry-kings-orders-miteb/

RIYADH – Minister of the National Guard Prince Miteb Bin Abdullah said on Wednesday that the National Guard forces are prepared to carry out orders of Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Salman, who is also the commander in chief of the armed forces.

He also conveyed greetings of the King to all the National Guard forces who are involved in defending the nation together with their colleagues from other forces.

Prince Miteb made the remarks during a visit to the headquarters of the Prince Turki Bin Abdulaziz Automatic Brigade on the southern Najran border region on the occasion of the brigade taking part in the mission of defending the border along with the armed personnel from the ministries of interior and defense.

“The entire National Guard personnel are proud in taking part in the mission of defending the Kingdom’s borders,” he said while lauding the personnel for their sacrifices for the nation.

Prince Miteb inspected the guard of honor at the function.

Deputy Minister of the National Guard Abdul Mohsen Al-Tuwaijri, and high ranking officials of the National Guard also attended the function.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

Saudi Special Security Forces will take part in the Arabian Gulf Security I exercise in Prince Naif Security City in Bahrain at the end of October.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Incog_nito

Will KSA going to exchange Tornadoes with EF-2000s? As we all have heard this news in the past. If this is true then when it's going to happen?


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## ARABIC

nice pic


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1005166/saudi-arabia

*Published — *Tuesday 1 November 2016




JEDDAH: “North Spear” military exercises began Sunday in the northwestern region of Saudi Arabia in parallel with the Bahrain-hosted first Gulf joint exercises titled Arab Gulf Security-1.

Participating in the North Spear exercises are units from the Royal Saudi Land Forces, the special forces of Malaysia and the United States and the Saudi Special Forces. The drill will continue until Nov. 14.

The opening ceremony was attended by the commander of the northwestern region, Maj. Gen. Zafer Ali Al-Shehri, and a number of US and Malaysian officers. The drill’s commander, Brig. Gen. Ali bin Sayer Al-Anzi, welcomed participants of the armed forces and pointed out the competence of the Saudi paratroopers and the special units at the Royal Saudi Land Forces and their efficiency in working in different environments such as mountains, deserts, coastal and urban areas.

He explained that the aim of the drill is to exchange experiences with friends and unify the concepts and measures in case of any threats to the national security.

Both the Malaysian and American sides have expressed their deep appreciation to the Saudi armed forces for hosting the drill and providing all capabilities to make it a success.

Meanwhile, Bahrain continues to host the Arab Gulf Security-1 exercises. The commander of the Saudi security forces taking part in this drill, Brig. Shayie bin Salem Al-Wad’ani, said that Saudi Arabia is keen to lead and participate in the security exercise as it is important to coordinate and integrate Gulf security forces to be able to better respond to different security situations, and managing operations and confronting terrorist plots targeting the security and stability of the GCC member states.

Videos were shared showing Saudi anti-terror security forces and others specializing in protecting land and sea borders, as well as the high levels of readiness reflected in the drill.


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ARABIC

thx for the pic


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARABIC

nice pic


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

From the ongoing GCC exercise in Bahrain:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Local Arabs, an Afro-Arab and an ethnic Han Chinese (Hui) all fighting under the same banner and all defending the holy land! If that photo does not speak for itself, I do not know what will!






Also someone should change the title of this thread and include the word Arabian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMG_12

Saif al-Arab said:


>


Pakistani Soldier from Operation Rah-e-Rast in Swat Valley.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Game.Invade said:


> Pakistani Soldier from Operation Rah-e-Rast in Swat Valley.



I am not saying that you are wrong let alone that you are lying but a source that confirms your claim would be appreciated. I am saying this because the source of this photo is usually very reliable and the terrain is also like taken straight from the Saudi Arabian-Yemeni border.

Anyway I will remove the photo if it turns out that you are right.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Continued (our boys in action in Yemen):

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AMG_12

I'm sorry, I don't have a source to supplement my claim but the helmet is dead giveaway. I won't engage in thread derailment. Have a Good Day

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

[/QUOTE]
now saudi troops using toyota, what happen to humvee? i think toyota is really good.............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

masud said:


>


now saudi troops using toyota, what happen to humvee? i think toyota is really good.............[/QUOTE]
These pictures are of Saudi Para Military and Border Guard. they mostly use these things

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

Zarvan said:


> now saudi troops using toyota, what happen to humvee? i think toyota is really good.............


These pictures are of Saudi Para Military and Border Guard. they mostly use these things[/QUOTE]
ok.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

@Saif al-Arab Why Saudi Air Force is headed by a Major General. Why not complete General I mean 4 star General.


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

المدير التنفيذي لوكالة مشتريات الدفاع الفرنسي: #السعودية تخلت عن فكرة تجهيز نظامها الدفاعي الجوي بنظام Crotale NG قصير المدى

@Saif al-Arab What it means ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Guy

Is the Saudi Air Force stronger then Pakistan's?

They have Eurofighter and F-15


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Zarvan said:


> المدير التنفيذي لوكالة مشتريات الدفاع الفرنسي: #السعودية تخلت عن فكرة تجهيز نظامها الدفاعي الجوي بنظام Crotale NG قصير المدى
> 
> @Saif al-Arab What it means ???



It says that KSA has abandoned the idea of equipping the air defense system (surface-to-air missile system) with short-range Crotale NG. Basically that the deal with France is dead.

http://sdarabia.com/?p=40351

http://www.latribune.fr/entreprises...crotale-thales-en-arabie-saoudite-614352.html

We are looking for something different. Can't complain really.


----------



## Zarvan

Saif al-Arab said:


> It says that KSA has abandoned the idea of equipping the air defense system (surface-to-air missile system) with short-range Crotale NG. Basically that the deal with France is dead.
> 
> http://sdarabia.com/?p=40351
> 
> http://www.latribune.fr/entreprises...crotale-thales-en-arabie-saoudite-614352.html


So are you looking for some other Air Defense system instead of this one





Are you still buying HK-G36. Do your soldiers like this Rifle ? Because Majority of the world hates it @Saif al-Arab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Zarvan said:


> So are you looking for some other Air Defense system instead of this one



KSA already operates Crotale NG (Sica "Shahine" R460 series), but yes.

Not what I know. Last bought in 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

http://sdarabia.com/?p=40426 
It seem Saudi Arabia is interested in this Air Defence system @Saif al-Arab

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Zarvan said:


> http://sdarabia.com/?p=40426
> It seem Saudi Arabia is interested in this Air Defence system @Saif al-Arab



You have posted a wrong link here. Yes, it is no secret that KSA is looking for new tactical missile systems. Most likely we will look towards China or Ukraine in this regard. We will see. I believe/hope that it will be China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

The Lav-25 AMS 120mm self propelled mortar of the Saudi National Guard in action against Houthi targets near the border

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

@Saif al-Arab What is going on here ??? Is Saudi Arabia looking from some future soldier program ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Zarvan said:


> @Saif al-Arab What is going on here ??? Is Saudi Arabia looking from some future soldier program ???


@Saif al-Arab I am still waiting for your answer here ? What is going on here ?


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Zarvan said:


> @Saif al-Arab I am still waiting for your answer here ? What is going on here ?



Your tagging does not work. I do not know what is going on as I can not tell just by looking at photos. Do you have the source of those photos or an article in Arabic? If yes, I can answer you.


----------



## Zarvan

Saif al-Arab said:


> Your tagging does not work. I do not know what is going on as I can not tell just by looking at photos. Do you have the source of those photos or an article in Arabic? If yes, I can answer you.





[صور]: قيادات القوات البرية الملكية #السعودية في الاجتماع الأمريكي السعودي السنوي للتعاون العسكري بواشنطن، عرضت فيه تجهيزات، و برامج مختلفة

I am following various twitter accounts related to Saudi Military or promoting Saudi Military from where I am getting these pictures

Translate what I posted


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Zarvan said:


> [صور]: قيادات القوات البرية الملكية #السعودية في الاجتماع الأمريكي السعودي السنوي للتعاون العسكري بواشنطن، عرضت فيه تجهيزات، و برامج مختلفة
> 
> I am following various twitter accounts related to Saudi Military or promoting Saudi Military from where I am getting these pictures
> 
> Translate what I posted



Aha. It is a meeting between Saudi Land Forces and USASAC for a security assistance review in Washington.

See this:

https://www.army.mil/article/177289/us_saudi_security_assistance_review_successful


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

#GCC Interior Ministers attend the closing ceremony of the Arabian Gulf Security-1 exercise in #Bahrain

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

UH-60 Black Hawk helicopters of the #Saudi National Guard Aviation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmad Torky

Ma sha ALLAH great pics.......


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

.













[Dec. 1]: #RSAF F-15 Advanced Eagle (12-1004) returning from a test flight at Palmdale —

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Deputy Crown Prince Muhammad Bin Salman, second deputy premier and minister of defense, inspects Tornado aircraft development program at King Abdulaziz Air Base in Dhahran on Saturday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Andalus



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Andalus



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Andalus



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-Andalus



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

Might get inducted in KSA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Mugwop said:


> Might get inducted in KSA



Which Drone are these ????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

Zarvan said:


> Which Drone are these ????


Wing Loong Pterodactyl

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Henry ME 95

http://www.janes.com/article/66203/saudi-arabia-receives-first-f-15sa-eagle-fighters

The first of 152 Boeing F-15SA (Saudi Advanced) Eagle fighters arrived in the Kingdom on 13 December.

Images showing the initial four aircraft, comprising two remanufactured F-15S (93-0857 and 93-0899) and two newbuild F-15SA platforms (12-1006 and 12-1010), arriving at King Khalid Air Base (KKAB) in Saudi Arabia were posted online following a four-day ferry flight from the United States via the United Kingdom. A further two aircraft are expected to begin the journey imminently.

While there has been no official word of the delivery from either the Royal Saudi Air Force (RSAF) or Boeing, the event was charted on social media, by aircraft enthusiasts, and through internet radar tracking sites. The ferry flight was reportedly delayed slightly due to serviceability issues with the US Air Force McDonnell Douglas KC-10A Extender tanker aircraft that trailed them across the Atlantic Ocean and onwards from the UK.

As the most advanced variant of the Eagle built to date, the F-15SA features two additional hardpoints (from 9 to 11) and weapon systems; upgraded avionics (with a digital 'glass' cockpit, joint helmet-mounted cueing system, and a disorientation recovery capability); a BAE Systems Digital Electronic Warfare System/Common Missile Warning System (DEWS/CMWS); fly-by-wire controls; an infrared search-and-track (IRST) system; the Raytheon AN/APG-63(V)3 active electronically scanned array (AESA) radar; and more powerful General Electric F110-GE-129 engines.

Deliveries of 84 newbuild and 68 remanufactured F-15SAs were originally slated to run from 2015 through to 2019. However, problems reported in development have pushed this schedule back by approximately 12 months. The part Boeing-owned Alsalam Aircraft Company near Riyadh is building the wing sets for the remanufactured aircraft.

As revealed in August, the RSAF F-15SAs are to be operated by 55 Formal Training Unit (FTU) and 6 Squadron (currently an F-15S unit) at King Khalid Air Base (KKAB) in the south-west of Saudi Arabia; by 29 Squadron (not currently stood-up) at King Faisal Air Base (KFAB) in the north-west of the country; and by 92 Squadron (currently an F-15S unit) and the Fighter Weapons School at King Abdulaziz Air Base (KAAB) on the Gulf coast near Bahrain.


----------



## Hindustani78




----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1027011/saudi-arabia
“The munitions were used against legitimate military targets to defend Saudi towns and villages against continuous attacks by Houthi militias, which resulted in Saudi civilian casualties,” the coalition said, adding that it “fully observed the international humanitarian law principles of distinction and proportionality.”
Furthermore, “the munitions were not deployed in civilian population centers.” Meanwhile, the Saudi government confirmed its decision to stop using BL-755 cluster munitions, and informed the UK government of this.


----------



## Azeri440

AN-132D EW Aircraft for Saudi Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

*  http://www.arabnews.com/node/1030981/saudi-arabia*
*National Guard training facility opens  *
Arab News | *Published — *Thursday 29 December 2016





RIYADH: Minister of National Guard Prince Miteb bin Abdullah inaugurated Wednesday a security training project in Khashm Al-Aan village in Riyadh.

The minister was earlier briefed about the project, including its facilities, training and support services.
Maj. Gen. Mohammed bin Abdullah Al-Qarni, director of the training department at the Ministry of National Guard, said that the training village is part of an integrated system of fields, training facilities and training simulators available at various National Guard sites that contribute to raising the combat and security readiness of the Guard’s units.

Brig. Gen. Ghazi bin Sanat Al-Otaibi said the village is a high-level training facility where modern training methods are used to boost the National Guard personnel’s efficiency.

Prince Miteb and the attendees watched a documentary about the military training at the Ministry of National Guard and the different stages in its development helped by the establishment of training institutes, schools, colleges and educational facilities.

The prince also watched security drills by National Guard personnel.

“This advanced level of training and readiness of the National Guard is the product of the instructions given by King Abdullah (may God have mercy on him), which stress not only the military aspect, but all other areas that helped the National Guard become a strong shield that defends the borders alongside the Ministry of Defense personnel, and helps preserve the nation’s security and stability through its security mission along with the Ministry of Interior,” Prince Miteb said.

The prince expressed satisfaction with the Security Training Village, which is, he said, “one of the modern training facilities that aim to simulate training in a virtual environment.” He also commended the security simulations that reflect the advanced level of security applications, efficiency and readiness.


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## burning_phoneix

I believe those are Leclerc tanks of the UAE armed forces and not Saudi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

@Khafee hows it going? hope your having a good jumma.

what is the range of the storm shadow missile (full range)
Also the kepd 350, id assume you'd probably know since the uae *may* have tested it.

cheers and regards


----------



## Khafee

Zarvan said:


>


Not Saudi, but UAE LeClerc's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmad Bhutta

These are uae tank they entered West of taiz with forces and are currently fking houthis


----------



## Khafee

Ahmad Bhutta said:


> These are uae tank they entered West of taiz with forces and are currently fking houthis



https://defence.pk/threads/leclerc-main-battle-tank.472453/


----------



## Hindustani78

Saudi and Sudanese naval forces stormed a speedboat to prevent it from smuggling arms and ammunition in a mock drill as part of joint Saudi-Sudanese maritime exercise “AlFulk 2.” The naval forces also landed on an island as part of the security drill. Royal Saudi Navy aircraft took part in the exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

KSA had such a golden opportunity for TOT and JVs. They still have chances but apparently they are not into indigenization of defense industry anyway. Wondering why GCC does not go R&D of such a vital part of life ?


----------



## EpiiC

KSA navy and submarine plans?


----------



## theman111

good army


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## theman111

Valar Dohaeris said:


> KSA had such a golden opportunity for TOT and JVs. They still have chances but apparently they are not into indigenization of defense industry anyway. Wondering why GCC does not go R&D of such a vital part of life ?


because they cant


----------



## Ahmad Bhutta

Ksa is joint venturing with south Africa producing artillery and motors like 133mm mortar etc so slowly they are moving towards indigenusing products it takes time but the process has begun

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

Ahmad Bhutta said:


> Ksa is joint venturing with south Africa producing artillery and motors like 133mm mortar etc so slowly they are moving towards indigenusing products it takes time but the process has begun


The problem is that KSA lack minds, skilled ppl and industries in that field to make JV and such. So they need to invest in high skilled education in those types of fields, without it, even with all the gold in the world, you will still buy from others... forever.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

HannibalBarca said:


> The problem is that KSA lack minds, skilled ppl and industries in that field to make JV and such. So they need to invest in high skilled education in those types of fields, without it, even with all the gold in the world, you will still buy from others... forever.



Lack of educated people is not the problem nor the number of locals.

*Oiling the wheels on a road to success*​Pakinam Amer
Nature 532,
Published online
27 April 2016

*With the benefit of a sustainable plan and the funds to back it, Saudi Arabia is aiming high.*
Saudi Arabia's scientific development may be in its infancy, but the oil-rich Kingdom is making strides in terms of research investment and publication — with a clear ambition to one day join those in the highest echelons.






KAUST students embark on a new school year with a commencement ceremony. The relatively new university has quickly made an impact on the Nature Index.

*In 2012, Saudi Arabia had a weighted fractional count (WFC) of 52.84 in the index, sitting behind Turkey, Iran, Mexico, Chile and South Africa. In four years it rose 86.8% to reach a WFC of 98.67, leapfrogging all these countries to compete with Chile and Argentina globally. Saudi Arabia ranks at number 31 in the world in terms of WFC — up from 39 in 2012.*

*The country has risen even higher in specific subject areas. In chemistry, for example, it has surpassed countries with a strong scientific impact like Finland and Ireland, with its WFC rising to 66.54, achieving almost a three-fold increase from its position in 2012.

Institutionally, the country's leading science hub King Abdullah University of Science and Technology (KAUST) made an impressive leap in its WFC between 2012 and 2015, carving a place for itself to compete with American and European research powerhouses.*

*In just four years, its WFC has risen to become higher than those of prestigious institutions including the European Organization for Nuclear Research (CERN), Brookhaven National Laboratory (BNL), the University of Georgia, United States, and Dresden University of Technology, Germany, to name a few. The output of all of these institutions dwarfed KAUST's in 2012, but KAUST's impressive trajectory since then has seen its WFC shoot to 72 in 2015, overtaking these heavy-hitters.*

The country's science development ambitions have been backed by action. Since 2008, the country has embarked on a multi-tiered strategy that will see the Kingdom overhaul its science infrastructure, build high-spec labs, secure grants for research in priority areas in applied science, and link science to industries that drive the economy.

The strategy, broken into four stages to be implemented by 2030, aims to eventually “see Saudi Arabia become a leader in Asia and give it an economic power based on science,” says Abdulaziz Al-Swailem, vice president of scientific research support at King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology (KACST).





The Saudi Human Genome Project will sequence 100,000 human genomes to conduct biomedical research in the Saudi population.

*Saudi Arabia's march to the top *
Saudi Arabia's efforts to boost its scientific research have been paying off, with its output in the Nature Index (WFC) rising steadily over the years. The two graphs below highlight Saudi Arabia's rise compared to other nations, both overall and for chemistry.

*Overall output
In 2012 Saudi Arabia's overall output in the index was below all the countries shown, but continuous efforts have seen the Kingdom's WFC rise to overtake them all in 2015.*





*Chemistry
More marked than its overall rise, Saudi Arabia has made great strides in chemistry. After accelerated growth, which saw the Kingdom's chemistry WFC triple since 2012, it has outshone many larger players in the field in 2015.*




*
The Kingdom's science investments focus on applied research that feeds directly into the country's industrial interests, particularly the oil and energy sector. But even in its strong subjects, chemistry and the physical sciences, Saudi Arabia's WFC remains modest compared to big players in Asia like China, Japan and South Korea.*

To truly swim comfortably with these bigger fish, Saudi Arabia may benefit from looking at successful emerging economies in Asia.

One inspiration could be India. In addition to multi-disciplinary scientific and technical advancements that have improved its output in the index from 736.5 to 901.4 in the past four years, the subcontinental giant has joined the exclusive club of countries that have launched successful space missions.

Like Saudi Arabia, India's leading research institutes focus on chemistry, and their total output currently outstrips their Saudi Arabian counterparts by almost a factor of seven (the latter surpassing 472 in 2015, while the former is 66.5).

India's prowess in chemistry is something that Saudi Arabia can aspire to, considering that working conditions for researchers in the Kingdom are more conducive.

India's science ecosystem is far from perfect. Research funding cannot keep up with inflation and a general slowdown in the country's economy. In addition, commentators from the research community say the funding processes are lengthy, bureaucratic, and provide little feedback when applications for grants are turned down. Meanwhile, Saudi Arabia's healthy stream of oil revenue provides assured funding for the country's state-of-the-art research facilities.

While India has slightly increased spending and dedicated US$1.19 billion for the next fiscal year (2016–2017) for science, it has around 700 universities and 200,000 full-time researchers drawing on the same funding pot. By contrast, Saudi Arabia has pledged an education and training budget of US$50.9 billion for next year, which includes higher education and scientific research. With a total population of just 30 million, it has a much lower number of full-time researchers competing for the available resources.

Another impressive trajectory that Saudi Arabia might look to emulate is that of Singapore, which has a smaller population as well and has managed to climb high in the index. Like the Kingdom, Singapore also has a focus on chemistry research, and it has put together a similar top-down national science strategy for research institutes across the country. Both countries have strong collaborations with top universities around the world and are welcoming of foreign researchers in their efforts to drive innovation.

Mansour Alghamdi, director of the general directorate of scientific awareness and publishing at KACST, is optimistic that Saudi Arabia can bridge the large gap that currently exists in the volume of scientific output between it and such countries as India and Singapore.
*
“The Kingdom of Saudi Arabia has a clear plan to do so and it has the resources,” he says.*

*Future growth
An internationally rising star *
This graph shows KAUST's rise compared to a selection of other institutions*.
*Institutions shown are those that were furthest above KAUST in 2012, have experienced overall growth in WFC by 2015 and have been overtaken by KAUST in 2015. For clarity, only 2012 and 2015 data points are shown.






In 2012, Saudi's ranking in research output, with a WFC of 52.8, meant it was comparable with countries like South Africa, Turkey and Iran, all hovering around the 60–70 mark. Its WFC stood way below countries like Mexico, Hungary, Chile, Greece and Argentina.





Saudi Arabian researchers benefit from cutting-edge labs and generous funding that has boosted the country's R&D.

Four years later, the country's research outlook is very different and it is surpassing countries like Argentina, Mexico and Hungary in the index, and levelling the playing field with Chile. Chemistry research led the country's rapid rise to surpass these countries, but its life sciences and physical sciences WFCs of 8.5 and 31.5 still lag behind.
*
However, the Kingdom's AC has been steadily growing in these two fields over the past four years, hinting at the ever-increasing significance of international collaborations. It seems that Saudi Arabian researchers are casting their nets ever wider and are participating in publishing more articles, to the detriment of the WFC accredited for these articles.*

Though international collaboration has proved fruitful, Saudi Arabia must keep a focus on nurturing home-grown talent, says Nasser Al-Aqeeli, dean of research at King Fahd University of Petroleum & Minerals (KFUPM), based in Dhahran's 'techno valley' in the eastern region of the Kingdom. In the next five years, he says, the country will focus on a programme for national capacity building.

*A good first step was the Saudi government's decision to create a large scholarship programme in 2005, arguably the largest in the world, which has seen more than 200,000 young Saudi Arabians studying abroad. This makes Saudi Arabian students in the United States the fourth largest bloc of expatriate students, following those of China, India and South Korea. The government hopes these students will come back and drive a scientific culture in the country.*
Saudi Arabia is also looking to increase its applied research focus, which is an integral part of the current phase of its national science strategy, while securing good funding for basic research as well. Al-Aqeeli says that Saudi's journey involves what he termed a “self-correcting mechanism” where the country is having a slow start in high-impact research, but a more sustainable one. An eventual future move towards basic research might help Saudi Arabia's research capacity to mature.

http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v532/n7600_supp_ni/full/532S13a.html

Add that to the fact that KSA is home to the best-rated universities in the Arab and Muslim world, the number of students abroad at leading universities in both the West (mainly) but also the East etc.

Do you want to know what the main problem is?

Lack of political will and Western pressure. I honestly believe that the House of Saud is held hostage by the West in many ways under the pressure of a coup or attempts to change status quo. You think that the US which earns billions of dollars from KSA and the GCC has any interest in seeing regime changes or even a change of policy? They would lose billions upon billions of dollars. It makes no sense to support attempts at diversification in KSA. The Americans have only helped KSA/GCC if it was mutually beneficial and it was mostly American companies looking for profit. Not the American government. All they have are sweet words.

Saudi Arabia's 2030 Vision will change a lot and most importantly restructure/profoundly change the system. Unless somebody from the outside (a certain power) want to prevent such developments and prevent KSA from becoming an increasingly self-sufficient country. If that was the case it would not be the first nor the last attempt in this region to put it mildly.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

Saif al-Arab said:


> Lack of educated people is not the problem nor the number of locals.
> 
> *Oiling the wheels on a road to success*​Pakinam Amer
> Nature 532,
> Published online
> 27 April 2016
> 
> *With the benefit of a sustainable plan and the funds to back it, Saudi Arabia is aiming high.*
> Saudi Arabia's scientific development may be in its infancy, but the oil-rich Kingdom is making strides in terms of research investment and publication — with a clear ambition to one day join those in the highest echelons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KAUST students embark on a new school year with a commencement ceremony. The relatively new university has quickly made an impact on the Nature Index.
> 
> *In 2012, Saudi Arabia had a weighted fractional count (WFC) of 52.84 in the index, sitting behind Turkey, Iran, Mexico, Chile and South Africa. In four years it rose 86.8% to reach a WFC of 98.67, leapfrogging all these countries to compete with Chile and Argentina globally. Saudi Arabia ranks at number 31 in the world in terms of WFC — up from 39 in 2012.*
> 
> *The country has risen even higher in specific subject areas. In chemistry, for example, it has surpassed countries with a strong scientific impact like Finland and Ireland, with its WFC rising to 66.54, achieving almost a three-fold increase from its position in 2012.
> 
> Institutionally, the country's leading science hub King Abdullah University of Science and Technology (KAUST) made an impressive leap in its WFC between 2012 and 2015, carving a place for itself to compete with American and European research powerhouses.*
> 
> *In just four years, its WFC has risen to become higher than those of prestigious institutions including the European Organization for Nuclear Research (CERN), Brookhaven National Laboratory (BNL), the University of Georgia, United States, and Dresden University of Technology, Germany, to name a few. The output of all of these institutions dwarfed KAUST's in 2012, but KAUST's impressive trajectory since then has seen its WFC shoot to 72 in 2015, overtaking these heavy-hitters.*
> 
> The country's science development ambitions have been backed by action. Since 2008, the country has embarked on a multi-tiered strategy that will see the Kingdom overhaul its science infrastructure, build high-spec labs, secure grants for research in priority areas in applied science, and link science to industries that drive the economy.
> 
> The strategy, broken into four stages to be implemented by 2030, aims to eventually “see Saudi Arabia become a leader in Asia and give it an economic power based on science,” says Abdulaziz Al-Swailem, vice president of scientific research support at King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology (KACST).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Saudi Human Genome Project will sequence 100,000 human genomes to conduct biomedical research in the Saudi population.
> 
> *Saudi Arabia's march to the top *
> Saudi Arabia's efforts to boost its scientific research have been paying off, with its output in the Nature Index (WFC) rising steadily over the years. The two graphs below highlight Saudi Arabia's rise compared to other nations, both overall and for chemistry.
> 
> *Overall output
> In 2012 Saudi Arabia's overall output in the index was below all the countries shown, but continuous efforts have seen the Kingdom's WFC rise to overtake them all in 2015.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chemistry
> More marked than its overall rise, Saudi Arabia has made great strides in chemistry. After accelerated growth, which saw the Kingdom's chemistry WFC triple since 2012, it has outshone many larger players in the field in 2015.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> The Kingdom's science investments focus on applied research that feeds directly into the country's industrial interests, particularly the oil and energy sector. But even in its strong subjects, chemistry and the physical sciences, Saudi Arabia's WFC remains modest compared to big players in Asia like China, Japan and South Korea.*
> 
> To truly swim comfortably with these bigger fish, Saudi Arabia may benefit from looking at successful emerging economies in Asia.
> 
> One inspiration could be India. In addition to multi-disciplinary scientific and technical advancements that have improved its output in the index from 736.5 to 901.4 in the past four years, the subcontinental giant has joined the exclusive club of countries that have launched successful space missions.
> 
> Like Saudi Arabia, India's leading research institutes focus on chemistry, and their total output currently outstrips their Saudi Arabian counterparts by almost a factor of seven (the latter surpassing 472 in 2015, while the former is 66.5).
> 
> India's prowess in chemistry is something that Saudi Arabia can aspire to, considering that working conditions for researchers in the Kingdom are more conducive.
> 
> India's science ecosystem is far from perfect. Research funding cannot keep up with inflation and a general slowdown in the country's economy. In addition, commentators from the research community say the funding processes are lengthy, bureaucratic, and provide little feedback when applications for grants are turned down. Meanwhile, Saudi Arabia's healthy stream of oil revenue provides assured funding for the country's state-of-the-art research facilities.
> 
> While India has slightly increased spending and dedicated US$1.19 billion for the next fiscal year (2016–2017) for science, it has around 700 universities and 200,000 full-time researchers drawing on the same funding pot. By contrast, Saudi Arabia has pledged an education and training budget of US$50.9 billion for next year, which includes higher education and scientific research. With a total population of just 30 million, it has a much lower number of full-time researchers competing for the available resources.
> 
> Another impressive trajectory that Saudi Arabia might look to emulate is that of Singapore, which has a smaller population as well and has managed to climb high in the index. Like the Kingdom, Singapore also has a focus on chemistry research, and it has put together a similar top-down national science strategy for research institutes across the country. Both countries have strong collaborations with top universities around the world and are welcoming of foreign researchers in their efforts to drive innovation.
> 
> Mansour Alghamdi, director of the general directorate of scientific awareness and publishing at KACST, is optimistic that Saudi Arabia can bridge the large gap that currently exists in the volume of scientific output between it and such countries as India and Singapore.
> *
> “The Kingdom of Saudi Arabia has a clear plan to do so and it has the resources,” he says.*
> 
> *Future growth
> An internationally rising star *
> This graph shows KAUST's rise compared to a selection of other institutions*.
> *Institutions shown are those that were furthest above KAUST in 2012, have experienced overall growth in WFC by 2015 and have been overtaken by KAUST in 2015. For clarity, only 2012 and 2015 data points are shown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2012, Saudi's ranking in research output, with a WFC of 52.8, meant it was comparable with countries like South Africa, Turkey and Iran, all hovering around the 60–70 mark. Its WFC stood way below countries like Mexico, Hungary, Chile, Greece and Argentina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi Arabian researchers benefit from cutting-edge labs and generous funding that has boosted the country's R&D.
> 
> Four years later, the country's research outlook is very different and it is surpassing countries like Argentina, Mexico and Hungary in the index, and levelling the playing field with Chile. Chemistry research led the country's rapid rise to surpass these countries, but its life sciences and physical sciences WFCs of 8.5 and 31.5 still lag behind.
> *
> However, the Kingdom's AC has been steadily growing in these two fields over the past four years, hinting at the ever-increasing significance of international collaborations. It seems that Saudi Arabian researchers are casting their nets ever wider and are participating in publishing more articles, to the detriment of the WFC accredited for these articles.*
> 
> Though international collaboration has proved fruitful, Saudi Arabia must keep a focus on nurturing home-grown talent, says Nasser Al-Aqeeli, dean of research at King Fahd University of Petroleum & Minerals (KFUPM), based in Dhahran's 'techno valley' in the eastern region of the Kingdom. In the next five years, he says, the country will focus on a programme for national capacity building.
> 
> *A good first step was the Saudi government's decision to create a large scholarship programme in 2005, arguably the largest in the world, which has seen more than 200,000 young Saudi Arabians studying abroad. This makes Saudi Arabian students in the United States the fourth largest bloc of expatriate students, following those of China, India and South Korea. The government hopes these students will come back and drive a scientific culture in the country.*
> Saudi Arabia is also looking to increase its applied research focus, which is an integral part of the current phase of its national science strategy, while securing good funding for basic research as well. Al-Aqeeli says that Saudi's journey involves what he termed a “self-correcting mechanism” where the country is having a slow start in high-impact research, but a more sustainable one. An eventual future move towards basic research might help Saudi Arabia's research capacity to mature.
> 
> http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v532/n7600_supp_ni/full/532S13a.html
> 
> Add that to the fact that KSA is home to the best-rated universities in the Arab and Muslim world, the number of students abroad at leading universities in both the West (mainly) but also the East etc.
> 
> Do you want to know what the main problem is?
> 
> Lack of political will and Western pressure. I honestly believe that the House of Saud is held hostage by the West in many ways under the pressure of a coup or attempts to change status quo. You think that the US which earns billions of dollars from KSA and the GCC has any interest in seeing regime changes or even a change of policy? They would lose billions upon billions of dollars. It makes no sense to support attempts at diversification in KSA. The Americans have only helped KSA/GCC if it was mutually beneficial and it was mostly American companies looking for profit. Not the American government. All they have are sweet words.
> 
> Saudi Arabia's 2030 Vision will change a lot and most importantly restructure/profoundly change the system. Unless somebody from the outside (a certain power) want to prevent such developments and prevent KSA from becoming an increasingly self-sufficient country. If that was the case it would not be the first nor the last attempt in this region to put it mildly.



WEll maybe that was true with the late king. but seems the new son of the king have some "f**k" USA mindset . that's why new JV has begun. whatever it's with aselsan, antonov or else. But still there is a lack of specialized skilled minds on some fields and that's one of the problem too. per exemple lack engineer in composite architecture/ material engineers/ theorical mathematics/physics and so on. Ofc KSA is aiming to high education, still she lacks a lot, alot in key area.

Even the most advanced muslim country ( turkey) lack a lot of it, even with her half century exchange student with germany... but even with that much, well you can see, what you see today with her progress in manyfield

Even Iran with all restriction, has more key skilled minds than any muslim country (except turkey/egypt)

ps: Egypt has a lot and a lot of extremely advanced researchers in key areas, but almost 99% of them are out of the country. I saw an article by MIT reserchers few years back, that expat egyptiens researchers, if you combined them all you will be ableto build the most advance thing available in the world, like chipsets, aircraft engines, car engines, planes and so on... a lot of egyptians are working in KEY areas of boeing, Lockeed martin, airbus, MIT, Microsoft, google , Areva, fords and so on
But thanks to our past and present "head of state" the muslim world willstay in the dark for a long time to come...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

HannibalBarca said:


> WEll maybe that was true with the late king. but seems the new son of the king have some "f**k" USA mindset . that's why new JV has begun. whatever it's with aselsan, antonov or else. But still there is a lack of specialized skilled minds on some fields and that's one of the problem too. per exemple lack engineer in composite architecture/ material engineers/ theorical mathematics/physics and so on. Ofc KSA is aiming to the high education, still she lacks a lot, alot in key area.



We have to wait and see if anything changes in this regard but my points still stand regardless of the king and administration/government in power.

No developing nation is completely self-sufficient in this regard. KSA included. My point was however that the current base/fundament is very healthy and that it will only get better by each month.

The required specialization will come with time.

Anyway let's return to the topic of this thread.











F-15 SA:

















King Faisal Air College and it students mark the 50th anniversary of its establishment:












Saudi Arabian hawks in action:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Saudi hawks in action during the anniversary:
























F-15 SA:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## EpiiC

Saif al-Arab said:


> We have to wait and see if anything changes in this regard but my points still stand regardless of the king and administration/government in power.
> 
> No developing nation is completely self-sufficient in this regard. KSA included. My point was however that the current base/fundament is very healthy and that it will only get better by each month.
> 
> The required specialization will come with time.
> 
> Anyway let's return to the topic of this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F-15 SA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> King Faisal Air College and it students mark the 50th anniversary of its establishment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi Arabian hawks in action:


Mate can you imbox me?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

The first batch of graduates at the King Faisal Air Academy 50 years ago.






Today:







50 years ago:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ahmad Bhutta

Saudi arabia has one of the best airforce interms of jets, they are doing well in yemen 

Any idea how many f15SA recieved so far out of 82 , Saif?


----------



## EpiiC

Whats important is that KSA or UAE their airforce is highly and extensively trained..... Israel achieved 1-4 ratio success over Arab airforces in the past few wars.... I can see it happening again....


----------



## monitor

ALL IN ONE! #*RSAF* (13th Sqn) F-15C Eagle, (92nd Sqn) F-15S Strike Eagle & (55th Sqn) #*F15SA* Advanced Eagle

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825772904239468545

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

which 5th generation fighter is going to enter the SAUDI AIR FORCE?


----------



## Hindustani78

JEDDAH: Marine Border Guards in Jeddah foiled an attempt to smuggle 400 kilograms of hashish and 100,000 amphetamine pills, and arrested four Yemeni smugglers.

The Border Guards’ spokesman Col. Saher Al-Harbi said thermal cameras spotted a boat attempting to enter Saudi waters.


----------



## Ahmad Bhutta

Why saudia doesnt have a missile programme ?


----------



## Windjammer

A bit dated but nice picture from Al-Saqour exercise. A Saudi F-15 flanked by Pakistan AF F-16 and Mirage V.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khafee

Ahmad Bhutta said:


> Why saudia doesnt have a missile programme ?


It does, it's just not very public.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmad Bhutta

They only have Chinese missiles nothing of their own


----------



## Hindustani78

MADINAH: Gen. Saeed bin Abdullah Al-Qahtani, assistant minister of interior for operations affairs, said that joint tactical exercise “Homeland 87” aims to enhance skills of internal security forces in their fight against terrorism.

“The exercise will ensure the safety of Saudi citizens and pilgrims of Umrah and Haj against any possible attacks,” Al-Qahtani said upon inaugurating “Homeland 87,” held at the Madinah-based Mohammed bin Naif Center for Special and Advanced Operations.


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

RSAF F-15S Strike Eagles assigned to the 6th Sqn at KKAB on a combat mission.





















Saudi Arabian hawks.

Saudi Arabian hawks over Dumat Al-Jandal Lake in Al Jawf Province.
















RSAF F15SA pilots.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sargon of Akkad

Saudi Arabian hawks:



























EF Typhoon











Royal Saudi Arabian Air Force F15C











Tornado & F-15S

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1065526/saudi-arabia
MADINAH: Crown Prince Mohammed bin Naif on Wednesday oversaw the closing session of the second joint tactical training exercises at the Mohammed bin Naif Center for Special Operations and Developed Applications.
He was briefed on the training area at the center, which includes administrative support, operations and the Command and Control Center (CCC).

Prince Mohammed was also briefed by Lt. Col. Ibrahim bin Abdullah Al-Qahtani about the CCC’s work mechanism and its role in ensuring security integration among sectors, and coordination between participating and supporting sectors.

Supervisor of the training exercises, Gen. Said bin Abdullah Al-Qahtani, said serving guests at the holy places is an honor the forces are proud of, and they are ready to sacrifice their lives to that end.

“Our forces live up to that responsibility, and to the honor shown by our supreme commander, King Salman bin Abdulaziz, knowing that history will record their heroism and sacrifices in the face of terrorism and criminal gangs,” he said.

Director of Public Security Gen. Osman bin Nasir Al-Muhraj thanked Prince Mohammed for patronizing the event.
Al-Muhraj said the exercises implemented by security forces from different sectors showed their high level of professionalism.

“The applications are concrete evidence of the distinguished level of training reached by the Kingdom’s security personnel in dealing with different incidents and in working to support justice, deter aggression and protect the homeland, its holy sites, citizens and residents,” he said.

The crown prince and attendees witnessed applications and operations carried out by participating forces, including armed attacks on a residential complex, petrochemical facility and diplomatic quarter, as well as prison riots and a raid on a farm taken over by terrorists in a border area.











next previous































previous

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1066606/saudi-arabia

JEDDAH: Commander of the Royal Saudi Air Force Maj. Gen. Mohammed bin Saleh Al-Otaibi inaugurated on Thursday the “This is My Father” exhibition organized by King Fahd Air Base in Taif.

The exhibition, supervised by King Fahd Air Base Commander Maj. Gen. Abdul-Latif Al-Shouraim, focuses on the role the military plays in defending the homeland. 

The exhibition runs for one week and is expected to draw large numbers of people from Taif.

It offers information about military aircraft, ammunition and military equipment and weapons. The exhibit should spark pride in the hearts of the sons of the heroes of the Royal Saudi Air Force who are protecting the country and supporting the Yemeni people.

The opening of the exhibition was attended by sons of some martyrs, who were honored by the commander of the Royal Saudi Air Force.

The exhibition is open from 8 a.m. to noon for official delegations and schools, and from 4 to 8 p.m. for the members of the King Fahd Air Base and their families.


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

There is a rumor that the RSAF is very interested in co-funding the final development & production of the *FC-31*, and that King Salman took a chartered flight to Shenyang in 2016 just to personally see the aircraft.

Are there any similar rumors circulating Saudi Internet forums?


----------



## Saif al-Arab

SinoSoldier said:


> There is a rumor that the RSAF is very interested in co-funding the final development & production of the *FC-31*, and that King Salman took a chartered flight to Shenyang in 2016 just to personally see the aircraft.
> 
> Are there any similar rumors circulating Saudi Internet forums?



There have been such rumors in local and Arab media as well as various Arab defense forums. So far there has been nothing concrete but it would not surprise me as it would make perfect sense given the visions of the "Saudi Vision 2030" and the close and cordial (growing moreover) ties between KSA and China.

Likewise if you look at this rumor from a historical point of view, you only need to look back to the 1980's for something similar to occur.

How do you asses such a possibility? I guess that you are a Canadian citizen of Chinese origin judging by your username. If so, what is being said in the Chinese media in this regard?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan

Saif al-Arab said:


> There have been such rumors in local and Arab media as well as various Arab defense forums. So far there has been nothing concrete but it would not surprise me as it would make perfect sense given the visions of the "Saudi Vision 2030" and the close and cordial (growing moreover) ties between KSA and China.
> 
> Likewise if you look at this rumor from a historical point of view, you only need to look back to the 1980's for something similar to occur.
> 
> How do you asses such a possibility? I guess that you are a Canadian citizen of Chinese origin judging by your username. If so, what is being said in the Chinese media in this regard?



Can you tell about the different Special Forces of Saudi Arabia both of its Armed Forces and Ministry of Interior.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

*China, Saudi Arabia To Co-develop Drones*






File photo of Rainbow-4 UAV.
- A +
Saudi Arabia has signed a deal with China to import unmanned aerial vehicles (UAV) and to set up production lines.

Partnership agreement to manufacture drones was signed during Saudi Arabia's King Salman bin Abdulaziz Al Saud visit to China from March 15 to 18 where the two countries signed total 35 deals worth as much as $65 billion, IHS Janes reported Monday.

Manufactured by China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp (CASC), the Rainbow-4 UAV can accommodate a satellite communications antenna and has previously been displayed with AR-1 laser-guided missiles and FT-9 guided bombs, the military newspaper disclosed.

According to an agreement signed by China Aerospace Long-March International (ALIT) and manufacturers in Saudi Arabia, the Saudi-made UAVs will be marketed to other countries in the region.

http://www.defenseworld.net/news/18839/China__Saudi_Arabia_To_Co_develop_Drones#.WNk2jjt95PY

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1075816/saudi-arabia

JEDDAH: The Saudi Royal Navy works to protect the coast of the Kingdom and participates in providing military support and protection of oil facilities along the coast of the Arabian Gulf as part of the coalition to support legitimacy in Yemen, according to the Saudi Press Agency (SPA).

It monitors the movement of Yemeni ports and secures the Bab Al-Mandab Strait against hostile infiltrations to ensure security for the region and the world.

The naval forces participated in Operation Decisive Storm and Renewal of Hope that led to cutting off supplies to the Houthis and the liberation of a number of Yemeni ports.

The marine forces managed to liberate Jabal Al-Doud from the Houthi militias and ousted President Ali Abdullah Saleh’s forces, according to SPA.

At the beginning of Operation Decisive Storm, the navy conducted a special operation that resulted in the evacuation of 86 people from diplomatic missions of countries in Yemen.

The Royal Saudi Navy frigates HMS Al-Dammam and HMS Yanbu of the Western Fleet implemented the evacuation in the waters facing the port of Aden, with the participation of maritime aviation and elements of special security units.

The navy also participated actively in Operation Golden Spear, which aims to secure ports, cities and the Yemeni west coast, where coalition forces have taken control of important coastal cities that were a supply force for militants, SPA said.

These areas were placed under strict control, and some of the tributaries of support for the Houthi militias and pro-Saleh forces were cut off, which paved the way for the coalition forces to liberate the port of Mukha. 
On the level of military exercises, the Royal Saudi Navy participated in a number of maneuvers, including the Gulf Shield-1 exercises that were carried out in the waters of the Arabian Gulf, the Strait of Hormuz and the Sea of Oman.

The Royal Saudi Navy also participated in the Aman-17 naval exercise, which was organized for the fifth time in Pakistan and included a number of Arab and Islamic countries, in addition to the US, Britain, France and China.
The Saudi Navy includes fleets along the western and eastern coasts of the Kingdom.

It has sophisticated stealth ships equipped with helipads in addition to systems of air defense sensors, submarine detection, minesweepers, multi-purpose landing ships, landing and support vessels and fuel tankers to supply marine vessels at sea, and locomotives that perform their functions in the oceans and contribute to search and rescue operations.

The warships patrol the Kingdom’s territorial waters, equipped with surface-to-surface missiles, anti-submarine torpedoes and anti-ship weapons. Saudi naval forces support a number of helicopters in their naval missions and participate in search and rescue operations and other missions.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1077391/saudi-arabia

JEDDAH: Recent military developments have highlighted missions carried out by the Saudi Royal Navy in the sea off Yemen, particularly the operation carried out last week in which naval mines were identified and deactivated.

Retired Marine Rear Adm. Dr. Shami Mohammed Al-Dhahri, commander of the College of Command and Staff at the Saudi Armed Forces, told Arab News that the Saudi Royal Navy special units have been paying close attention to the quality of their training in various climates, both in mountainous terrain and deep in the valleys.

Training has been taking place in the cold winter months as well as the hot summer, to fully prepare soldiers and officers who have pledged their lives to protect their religion and their homeland, Al-Dhahri said.

He said members of special navy security units have spent extensive hours of training in areas like mountain warfare skills, tactical exercises, shooting, and “frogmen” combat diving. This equips them with extensive skills to carry out their military tasks with high precision.

Al-Dhahri said units are currently operating within the coalition forces to support legitimacy in Yemen, and are among the most trained combat units. They work under the most difficult of circumstances, due to the need for high sensitivity and accuracy in these special military operations.

Special navy security units are believed to have advanced boats and special equipment, from binoculars to snipers, in addition to unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) and other equipment required to carry out missions day and night with great efficiency.

These units have a long history of nearly 40 years, informed sources reveal, dating back to when the Marine and Special Naval Security Units school was founded. The institution has the latest equipment and weapons, including amphibious armor and vehicles, mortars, heavy machine guns, and mines.

Officers and members of these units undergo intense training programs inside and outside the Kingdom, and are involved in joint annual exercises with forces from allied countries. The private marine security units are divided into three sections, namely frogmen or combat diving, stunts, and removal or deactivation, each with specific tasks.


----------



## Trango Towers

Excellent pictures.
How good is the Saudi air force. They certainly have some good toys


----------



## HannibalBarca

The wing Long 2 news about 300pcs is wrong it's 30 pcs...


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Members of the RSLF Special Force during Pakistan Day military parade*





*
The Saudi Arabian fighters have arrived at Merowe Air Base in Sudan to take part in the BlueShield-1 joint exercise until April 12*
















*Stunning photos showing the Royal Saudi Air Force Eurofighter Typhoon performing combat missions during Operation Restore Hope*






















*Lt-General Eid Al-Shalawi patronizes graduation ceremony of a number of courses from the RSLF Aviation Institute in Al-Qassim*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> *Members of the RSLF Special Force during Pakistan Day military parade*



We thank you your country for participating in our parade...KSA is our ally, Pakistanis really respect KSA..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Saudi Hawks visiting Turaif, Northern KSA:









































It's good to see them visiting different corners of KSA (a country the size of Western Europe) and interacting with the local community.



PaklovesTurkiye said:


> We thank you your country for participating in our parade...KSA is our ally, Pakistanis really respect KSA..



A pleasure for KSA.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab

SOF members conduct fast-rope insertion training during Eagle Resolve 2017 exercise in Kuwait
















GCC and US Special Operators conduct counterterrorism drills as part of the Eagle Resolve 2017.

















Coalition Command: Saudi Naval Force removed mines placed in water by the Houthis off Al-Mokha sea port






ZK620/8021 & ZK621/8022 Typhoon have been delivered to the RSAF. One more batch to go — 70 delivered/72 ordered.






1st RSAF F-15SA from the 3rd batch landing at King Khalid AB






Always ready to respond around the clock! — Saudi Arabian AF AS532 Cougar from the 99th CSAR Sqn




















RSAF F-15S & F-15C Eagles from the 3rd Wing based at KAAB flying over Riyadh 





















RSAF F-15S Strike Eagles assigned to the 6th Sqn at KKAB on a combat mission

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1741804876110386

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abrams

is Saudi Arabia looking at buying new tanks?


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

masud said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1411257815621430




Why are you posting this trash on here?


----------



## masud

EgyptianAmerican said:


> Why are you posting this trash on here?


because it,s related to arabs. and you also know why?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## azzo

EgyptianAmerican said:


> Why are you posting this trash on here?


This woman is 1000x times more honorable than all of your pro-bashar government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

azzo said:


> This woman is 1000x times more honorable than all of your pro-bashar government.




How? She is an ISRAELI, her government slaughters thousands of Palestinians every year and has the balls to Question us Arabs? She is giving out bullshit information about how barely any Arab countries have helped? What does that mean? Us Arabs have been doing all the heavy-lifting and she has the guts to question us? Our commitments? That is why it's trash, any person who supports her is a grade-A Hypocrite and a traitor to Muslims and Arabs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

EgyptianAmerican said:


> How? She is an ISRAELI, her government slaughters thousands of Palestinians every year and has the balls to Question us Arabs? She is giving out bullshit information about how barely any Arab countries have helped? What does that mean? Us Arabs have been doing all the heavy-lifting and she has the guts to question us? Our commitments? That is why it's trash, any person who supports her is a grade-A Hypocrite and a traitor to Muslims and Arabs.



WE will be off topic.
But here my 2 cents.

She is not entirely wrong. Arabs GOVERNMENT ( not the pop) has done little to nothing to palestinians. It's a fact. Till this day Arabs "GOV" are still doing Biz with Israel, like Jordan and his gas, GCC countries with Def, Egypt has done it too... every one does some sort of Biz with Israel, even Iran...
As for Assad... EVERY ARAB country who support him is a traitor, this guy is a cancer, a murderer, a sick motherf*cker, who do not have the right to live anymore. You can't support a murderer just because he says that he is fighting against ISIS/terro organizations... BOth are evil, you don't have to choose. Bc in that logic... Even Israel should be supported then.. since they fight those so called Terro in her lands...
I will not judge arabs for what they are choosing to cheer for, but their gov, I can, since to this day, they are representing only their own wicked goals of power...
Don't get me wrong, Israel is as shitty as those ASSad or ISIS or any supporter of them... they are using the same escuses and ways to fufill their goals.

Remember that in Islam, never he asked us to choose btw 2 evils... But to speak and fight AGAINST those 2. Even if we fail or end up beaten up or half dead... in the end you will get rewarded for it.

Best regards.
ps: If any egyptian has any sympathy left to the ASSad family... you should remeber what his father have done to those Egytian who went living in Syria back in the days...


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Shall we return to topic guys? I believe so.






















Saudi Hawks in Sudan:



























































A Jordanian SOF unit arrived today at Jubail, to take part in exercise 'Abdullah-5' with the RSNF Eastern Fleet's Naval SSU

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Saif al-Arab

3 of the 12 martyrs from yesterday's crash.


















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854366256895545344
Destroying several Houthi/Saleh boats and capturing dozens of Houthis outside the waters of Yemen:














__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/853689597871751168







Houthi sniper spotted and afterwards eliminated:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AmirPatriot

What is the range of the Saudi Navy's Harpoon and Exocet anti-ship missiles?


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Royal Saudi Arabian Navy warships arrive to Oman to take part in the 'Passage' exercise in the Gulf of Oman with the Omani Navy.






Royal Saudi Arabian Navy increased activities beyond the Strait of Hormuz will likely impact the RNSF future requirements

















Wounded two times in Yemen, but back on the battlefield once again.






A small defense exhibition in Abha in connection with the "Arab Capital of Tourism" festivities two days ago.







Our boys in action in Yemen:







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855445088012558337

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

RSAF MRTT A330 F15S Typhoon Tornado

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

AmirPatriot said:


> Exocet anti-ship missiles



I believe the range could be anywhere from 42 - 180 km

Not sure what version though, couldn't find anything about it. I would assume it was the MM40 and that would make it 180 km but who knows \_(ツ)_/¯.

Why are you asking my Persian friend? Got any ships in production that are susceptible? 



AmirPatriot said:


> Saudi Navy's Harpoon



124 km

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

More hostile Mullah spamming, I see.

*‘Tufan 7’ exercise (Border Guards)*















































*KSA* *Special Security Forces taking part in King Abdullah II Spec Ops. Training Center in Amman, Jordan*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859829269505220615
*Saudi Arabian SF counter-ops against AQAP in Yemen reaffirm the Kingdom's commitment to protect the lives of Yemeni people from terrorist groups*















*RSAF Eagles and Strike Eagles*








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859864313145827328
*RSAF F-15SA 12-1003 during a test flight at Palmdale, loaded with Small Diameter Bombs.*





















What a deadly beauty.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AmirPatriot

@EgyptianAmerican naval-technology.com says the La Fayette class has the MM40 Block 2 Exocet, making its range 70 km.

http://www.naval-technology.com/projects/al_riyadh/

I also just found out that the Saudi Navy's Al-Madinah class frigates carry the Otomat Mk2 missile, a curious Italian missile which has a 180 km range.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

AmirPatriot said:


> naval-technology.com says the La Fayette class has the MM40 Block 2 Exocet, making its range 70 km.
> 
> http://www.naval-technology.com/projects/al_riyadh/



I stand corrected then, good job my very Persian friend



AmirPatriot said:


> I also just found out that the Saudi Navy's Al-Madinah class frigates carry the Otomat Mk2 missile, a curious Italian missile which has a 180 km range.



Interesting...



AmirPatriot said:


> Iran's 170 km Noor missile. We also have a 300 km Qader, but that is for now shore launched. I expect it will be fitted on the destroyer being planned.



You have a destroyer being planned? I am intrigued. Care to give links?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1094271/saudi-arabia

JEDDAH: The “Tufan 7” exercise and the graduation ceremony of 6,021 Border Guard graduates were held on Wednesday under the patronage of Crown Prince Mohammed bin Naif, deputy prime minister and minister of interior, at the Mohammed bin Naif Academy for Maritime Sciences and Security in Jeddah. 

Taking part in the exercise, which simulated action taken to deter terrorist attacks against vital sites and important islands, were marine and land border units, newly introduced and managed based on a new operational concept, as well as several security planes from the Interior Ministry.

Prince Naif was accompanied to the event by Prince Abdulaziz bin Saud, adviser to the minister of interior; they were received by Prince Abdullah bin Bandar, deputy governor of Makkah, Prince Saud bin Abdullah, deputy commander for security affairs of the Emirate of Makkah Region, Border Guard Director General Maj. Gen. Awad bin Eid Al-Balawi and senior Border Guard officials.

Al-Balawi said integrated border security involves the collaboration of security officers from land and maritime facilities, which greatly contributes to securing the stability of the country, vital to preserving the national identity, developing the economy and protecting its resources.

He added that securing the northern border, as per the instructions of the Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques, the marine development project and the integrated security project are proof of the country’s capability to enhance border security.

The graduates followed, among others, the International Law Enforcement at Sea course, in which trainees from 15 countries participated, and the amended Code of Practice to the Convention on the Suppression of Unlawful Acts, hosted by the Ministry of Interior in cooperation with the International Maritime Organization.

Al-Balawi highlighted the female participation in the training; 52 female security inspectors received training this year during the security training course for border guard inspectors.

The ceremony was attended by dignitaries, officials from the Ministry of Interior, both civilian and military, military leaders and leaders of the security apparatus, members of the diplomatic corps in the Kingdom and leaders of border guards from neighboring countries.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Exercise Nautical Union is underway. USS Mahan (DDG 72) and the Royal Saudi Naval Forces steam together for a more secure Arabian Gulf.






The Trump administration has taken steps in the congressional notification process to advance the sale of Raytheon Co precision-guided missiles to KSA.
The munitions include armor-piercing Penetrator Warheads and precision guided Paveway missiles.






http://sdarabia.com/?p=47886

In Yemen:







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860481367636934656

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858719021100933121

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> *RSAF Eagles and Strike Eagles*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RSAF F-15SA 12-1003 during a test flight at Palmdale, loaded with Small Diameter Bombs.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a deadly beauty.



Indeed. I guess Israel has given up on trying to stop the F-15 from coming to Saudi, lol. They tried on the original procurement just like they did with Egypt but failed in Saudi's case. 3obal el ef khamsa w'teleteen ISA.   
That 8-ship close formation is perfect. 4 with belly tanks and 4 without.

Speaking of tanks, that new F-15S for Saudi Arabia and others like the F-15E Strike Eagle have those conformal fuel tanks. That bulge next to the air intake is that tank that they can install to increase the aircraft's range and take it off if they chose to. It's so discreet looking and aerodynamically blended that it tends to stay on almost all of the time, unlike the spine-mounted CFT's you see on the F-16 and other similar A/C. The C model doesn't have them as it's more of a dedicated Air to Air combat platform but could easily have them installed on it if the plumbing is there. A timeless design. From below, the MiG-29 shares some resemblance to the F-15, in the overall shape but especially in back area with the H-stabs. Saudi Arabia made a great choice by selecting the F-15 and in such huge numbers. This S model is fantastic. It would be nice if Saudi took a certain number of those and painted them with a cool, desert camo, like some of the Tornadoes.



Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> The Trump administration has taken steps in the congressional notification process to advance the sale of Raytheon Co precision-guided missiles to KSA.
> The munitions include armor-piercing Penetrator Warheads and precision guided Paveway missiles.



Add those to the lethality of the F-15 and bang! Even on the Typhoon. The beauty and one of the many advantages of having that group of different, but all-western block AC.

Took me a while to figure out what aircraft that was in the pic with such skimpy, rear, landing gear!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@Gomig-21

Keep up the good work brother. I learn a lot by reading your posts. Always a pleasure.
















This is by far the best aerial shot that I have seen for the Saudi Arabian *GSAC C-295W*, captured by Ahmed Hader.











Saudi Arabian hawks:











RSLF Boeing AH-64 Apache.





Royal Saudi Air Force Typhoon

Ahmed Hader is a legend.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1098376/saudi-arabia

JEDDAH: The King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology (KACST) unveiled in Riyadh on Thursday the strategic drone program Saqr 1.

Prince Turki bin Saud bin Mohammed, president of KACST, said the techniques used in this aircraft put it in the list of the world best UAVs.

“Saqr 1 is equipped with a KA satellite communication system that gives superiority and privilege to this aircraft to fly at a range of more than 2500 km,” he said.

He also stressed the ability of the aircraft to fly low and high when necessary, as well as the ability to carry missiles and guided bombs by the laser system and launch from different heights of 500 to 6,000 meters and up to 10 km with accuracy of less than 1.5 m.

Prince Turki pointed out that sensitive technologies were transferred to this project, such as rocket techniques and sensor systems including high-temperature thermal cameras and laser systems from several international companies with global experience.

The strategic UAV is characterized by its ability to fly at an average altitude of 20,000 feet and a flight time up to 24 hours. It also features automatic takeoff and landing.

It can also use parachutes in case of emergency. It can carry day and night cameras and can be equipped with radar techniques, electronic warfare techniques, electronic jamming and eavesdropping.

Prince Turki said: “The strategic aircraft is made of carbon fiber and glass, and is characterized by light weight and low consumption of fuel due to its good design and manufacturing efficiency.”

He added: “Saqr 1 was designed and manufactured by Saudi hands in KACST, where Saudi national cadres capable of manufacturing, operating and maintaining it were trained.”

“A single system consisting of two aircrafts and an operating room was developed,” he said. “It is a developed system of the first generation, which contains satellite communication and ammunitions.”

He pointed out that work is being undertaken on the third generation of this aircraft through the manufacture of four aircraft and an operating room ending in 2018.


----------



## Gomig-21

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> @Gomig-21
> 
> Keep up the good work brother. I learn a lot by reading your posts. Always a pleasure.



I think it's the other way around, big bruh. The pleasure is all mine, thank you. Hope you're back soon ISA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

*




http://saudigazette.com.sa/saudi-arabia/special-force-get-intensive-anti-terror-training/

By Ibrahim Alawi*
Okaz/Saudi Gazette

*JEDDAH* – The special force in charge of protecting vital installations will be given advanced training to combat terrorism and carry out rapid intervention, said Maj. Gen. Saad Al-Jabari, commander of the force to ensure security of installations.

Fifty officers from the force have qualified to attend the intensive training programs to be conducted inside the Kingdom and abroad, he pointed out.

Speaking to Okaz/Saudi Gazette on the sidelines of a graduation ceremony for officers who attended a training course to combat terrorism and rapid intervention, he said Crown Prince Muhammed Bin Naif, deputy premier and minister of interior, has approved the new training program.

The graduation ceremony took place at the training center for security forces in Jeddah.

He said the new training courses would strengthen the capabilities of special security forces to protect the Kingdom’s oil and industrial plants as well as other vital installations.

“This is the second graduation ceremony of officers who have attended the training course. It will be followed by graduation of the remaining officers in order to raise the capabilities of special forces in charge of safeguarding vital installations,” Al-Jabari said.

He also noted his force’s contributions toward safeguarding pilgrims who come for Haj. “We have reviewed the force’s performance last year to avoid negative aspects. We have conducted a number of workshops with relevant agencies for this purpose,” he added.

Maj. Gen. Abdullah Al-Khalaf, assistant commander of the force for planning and development, said the advanced training program to combat terrorism was the result of efforts made during the past years.

“The training programs have been upgraded considering the importance of vital installations such as oil refineries and pipelines being protected by the force,” he explained.

He said domestic, regional and international challenges demanded rapid intervention by the force in coordination with other security agencies, with greater professionalism.

“Seventy-seven officers have joined the training course from the force deployed in Madinah, Asir, Jazan, Najran, Makkah, Northern Border Province and Tabuk,” the assistant commander said.

“They have received special training in fitness, special skills, weight lifting, overload, long walk, crossing barriers, trenches, carrying luggage and traveling through difficult terrain,” Al-Khalaf said.


----------



## Hindustani78

Crown Prince Muhammad Bin Naif, deputy premier and minister of interior, patronizes Special Security Forces military parade, drills, tactical shows and graduation of cadets from specialist courses Tuesday afternoon in Salboukh, north of Riyadh. The tactical shows and mock drills included storming a hijacked plane and an abducted train to release hostages. — SPA


----------



## Hindustani78

Crown Prince patronizes a military parade for the special secuirty forces, including tactical applications, and graduation ceremony of new cadets who completed specialist and commandos courses (SPA) 27-08-1438 AH




Expand
next previous







Expand
next previous







Expand
next previous













Expand
next previous


----------



## Hindustani78

Expand
next previous














Expand
next previous





































Expand
next previous

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JKangoroo

Can y'all post some more please !!!


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1116351/saudi-arabia
JEDDAH: The King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology (KACST) has announced that the first stage of a drone factory in Riyadh is almost complete.

KACST’s Supervisor General of Special Programs Khaled Al-Hussan, who is overseeing the Saudi drone project, said that the factory is projected to manufacture drones suitable for military and civil purposes, scientific research, urban planning and security.

One of the drones that will be manufactured at the facility is the Saqr 1 drone which is made of carbon and glass fiber and is equipped with a satellite communications system. The drone can fly within a range of 2,500 km for 24 to 48 hours.

When it comes to who will use the drones, Al-Hussan told Arab News that “Taqnia Aeronautics is the party concerned with marketing and determining the market demand for the projected drones.”

KACST has also produced another three drones of medium size — the Saqr 2, 3 and 4. The units were first developed in 2012 with a total of 38 built as of August 2014.

Saqr 2 can fly for eight-hours at a speed of 120 km per hour at an altitude of 5,000 meters while the Saqr 4 is capable of carrying a load of up to 5 kg. 

The Saqr 4 can reach a maximum speed of 120 kph at an altitude of 5,000 meters and can fly for five to six hours.
All the models are equipped with cameras for aerial photography.


----------



## avrham11

good


----------



## Saif al-Arab

KSA-Ukraine (Antonov) cooperation (AN-132D) which numerous Saudi Arabian engineers took active part in. I know one of them personally.























Giving bay'ah to MBS.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


>



Great picture. Captain at the helm needs to maintain heading or keep an eye on the autopilot to maintain the Qibla. 



Sharif al-Hijaz said:


>



This fella reminds me of the movie The Kingdom. 
Great pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MMM-E

S Arabia needs its own defense industry


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azeri440

The SC said:


> View attachment 410627
> 
> 
> View attachment 410628



Polish GROM


----------



## The SC

Azeri440 said:


> Polish GROM


No way to say, I've seen the same pic from US SEAL.. anyway they all train together and have the same underwater suites and gear.. but US SEAL team6 for sure..KSA was there for a very long time.. Poland just joined NATO a few years ago.. and Polish GROM are considered one of the best SF along with the Russian Spetsnaz..


----------



## Saif al-Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881113329221210112








An RSAF F-15D Eagle pictured during a mid-air refueling over the Red Sea






Sikorsky has been awarded a $3.8B FMS contract for Saudi Arabia's Black Hawk multi-year production effort, with ETC of June 30, 2022






This announcement is a combination of domestic & FMS, and consists of 142 US Army UH-60M, 40 Saudi Arabia NG UH-60M & 75 HH-60M.






Stunning photos showing the Royal Saudi Arabian Air Force Eurofighter Typhoon performing combat missions during Operation Restore Hope





















RSAF F-15S Strike Eagle, from the 55th Sqn, lands at King Khalid AFB






In Yemen:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Saif al-Arab said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881113329221210112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An RSAF F-15D Eagle pictured during a mid-air refueling over the Red Sea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sikorsky has been awarded a $3.8B FMS contract for Saudi Arabia's Black Hawk multi-year production effort, with ETC of June 30, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This announcement is a combination of domestic & FMS, and consists of 142 US Army UH-60M, 40 Saudi Arabia NG UH-60M & 75 HH-60M.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning photos showing the Royal Saudi Arabian Air Force Eurofighter Typhoon performing combat missions during Operation Restore Hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RSAF F-15S Strike Eagle, from the 55th Sqn, lands at King Khalid AFB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Yemen:


I don't know why your pics do not show!
Make sure they are jpeg..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Great pics.



Zarvan said:


>



 Very cool. You almost don't notice the super futuristic looking FN F2000 until you double back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

The SC said:


> I don't know why your pics do not show!



They should be visible brother!

Will post the content here again:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881113329221210112








An RSAF F-15D Eagle pictured during a mid-air refueling over the Red Sea






Sikorsky has been awarded a $3.8B FMS contract for Saudi Arabia's Black Hawk multi-year production effort, with ETC of June 30, 2022






This announcement is a combination of domestic & FMS, and consists of 142 US Army UH-60M, 40 Saudi Arabia NG UH-60M & 75 HH-60M.






Stunning photos showing the Royal Saudi Arabian Air Force Eurofighter Typhoon performing combat missions during Operation Restore Hope





















RSAF F-15S Strike Eagle, from the 55th Sqn, lands at King Khalid AFB






In Yemen:







*New content below*:

4 brotherly Bahraini students graduated with honors from the King Fahad Naval Academy:






In Yemen:

































Still not visible? If so, extremely strange!


----------



## The SC

Saif al-Arab said:


> They should be visible brother!
> 
> Will post the content here again:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881113329221210112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An RSAF F-15D Eagle pictured during a mid-air refueling over the Red Sea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sikorsky has been awarded a $3.8B FMS contract for Saudi Arabia's Black Hawk multi-year production effort, with ETC of June 30, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This announcement is a combination of domestic & FMS, and consists of 142 US Army UH-60M, 40 Saudi Arabia NG UH-60M & 75 HH-60M.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning photos showing the Royal Saudi Arabian Air Force Eurofighter Typhoon performing combat missions during Operation Restore Hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RSAF F-15S Strike Eagle, from the 55th Sqn, lands at King Khalid AFB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Yemen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *New content below*:
> 
> 4 brotherly Bahraini students graduated with honors from the King Fahad Naval Academy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Yemen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not visible? If so, extremely strange!


Still not visible!!! it might be my laptop..but I can see a lot of other pictures!
Are you sending them from a phone?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> Still not visible!!! it might be my laptop..but I can see a lot of other pictures!
> Are you sending them from a phone?



I can see them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

The SC said:


> Still not visible!!! it might be my laptop..but I can see a lot of other pictures!
> Are you sending them from a phone?



From my MacBook Pro. I am just copying them from the main source. If that is not possible I am always embedding photos.



Gomig-21 said:


> I can see them.



That's encouraging to hear!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Black Hawk S70i (soon to be locally produced in KSA)*























*





Saudi Arabian Hawks flying over KSA*


























Beautiful.






Sorry for spoiling the nice photos but 3 terrorists in Saihat were eliminated this Saturday:



















Thugs.

Good riddance.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Saudi Special Forces





Tornado IDS








Saif al-Arab said:


> From my MacBook Pro. I am just copying them from the main source. If that is not possible I am always embedding photos.
> 
> That's encouraging to hear!


I can see the pics one by one, but I have to click on view image..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Readerdefence

Saif al-Arab said:


> They should be visible brother!
> 
> Will post the content here again:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881113329221210112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An RSAF F-15D Eagle pictured during a mid-air refueling over the Red Sea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sikorsky has been awarded a $3.8B FMS contract for Saudi Arabia's Black Hawk multi-year production effort, with ETC of June 30, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This announcement is a combination of domestic & FMS, and consists of 142 US Army UH-60M, 40 Saudi Arabia NG UH-60M & 75 HH-60M.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning photos showing the Royal Saudi Arabian Air Force Eurofighter Typhoon performing combat missions during Operation Restore Hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RSAF F-15S Strike Eagle, from the 55th Sqn, lands at King Khalid AFB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Yemen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *New content below*:
> 
> 4 brotherly Bahraini students graduated with honors from the King Fahad Naval Academy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Yemen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not visible? If so, extremely strange!


Hi what tranche RSAF eurofighter is ?
Thx


----------



## Gomig-21

Readerdefence said:


> Hi what tranche RSAF eurofighter is ?
> Thx



You'll have to check the serial #'s and look them up here: https://sites.google.com/site/lincsmilitaryaviationgroup/royal-air-force/typhoon-fgr4-t3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Readerdefence

Gomig-21 said:


> You'll have to check the serial #'s and look them up here: https://sites.google.com/site/lincsmilitaryaviationgroup/royal-air-force/typhoon-fgr4-t3


Thx for your statistical link

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

RIYADH: Border Guards recently thwarted several attempts to plant land mines, and smuggle weapons and more than half ton of hashish at the southern border, according to a Ministry of Interior security spokesman.

































Air Ambulance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

RSAF @SaudiHawks88 team arrives at Risalpur Air Base, #Pakistan

FYI: @SaudiHawks88 team will perform a rehearsal airshow on August 11 at 1:20 PM over F-9 Park in #Islamabad






The boys in action in Yemen and constantly progressing and gaining invaluable experience and helping freeing our brothers and sisters in Yemen:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

New military graduates demonstrated their rapid-intervention skills in a ceremony on Wednesday at the Forces Training Center in Jeddah.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

In Yemen:













































Saudi Hawks in their successful visit to Pakistan.































RSAF Typhoon pilots, from the 2nd Wing at KFAB, during the preparation of their 1st deployment to the US





















Civilians of Southern KSA wowing to punish the Houthis should they cross the border.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

A Saudi border guard team and medical staff from King Fahad Marine Base in Wajh was dispatched to the ship, which was 80 nautical miles south of the port of Dhiba on its way to Suez in Egypt.

The ship’s captain contacted the Jeddah coordination center for search and rescue operations in the Red Sea and Gulf of Aqaba on Friday night. He said his crew member, a Filipino, was seriously ill and required a medical evacuation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Zarvan said:


>



Tremendous pics! 



Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> RSAF Typhoon pilots, from the 2nd Wing at KFAB, during the preparation of their 1st deployment to the US



State of the art packed cockpit!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

3x RSAF A330 MRTTs & 8x EF-2000s stop at Morón AFB on the way back to KSA





















A number of different helicopters from RSAF RSLF, AF Medical Svcs, GSAC and SRCA took part in the mission of Hajj 2017





















WHO recognizes the measures taken by Saudi Arabian MOH which ensured pilgrims H&S during Hajj & proved effectiveness w/o health problems/outbreaks






Lt. General Fahad bin Turki, Crd of RSLF & Joint Ops Forces, congratulates the coalition forces in Najran & Jazan on Eid
















Acting Commander of the RSAF Maj. General Mohammed Al-Otaibi inspects Red Flag & Green Flags
drills, at Nellis AFB











In almost liberated Yemen:

















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901298099569795072

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Saif al-Arab said:


>



Niiiice, FN Minimi! 



Saif al-Arab said:


>



Very cool those F-15 intakes folding down to change the air flow. Something you don't notice that often.




Saif al-Arab said:


>



This is a great photo. Notice some very neat stuff. First the great Arab army procedure of always designating a soldier to guard the fellas praying, his firearm is the very cool AK-103 and the Apache in the background is equipped with the Longbow radar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1157746/saudi-arabia#photo/4

JEDDAH: Prince Khaled bin Salman, the Saudi Ambassador to the US, on Thursday toured the Boeing facility where fighter aircraft bound for the Kingdom are being produced.

During his tour of the Boeing’s Defense Space and Security F-15SA facility, Prince Khaled inspected some of the 84 F-15SA jets on the production line that were for delivery to the Royal Saudi Air Force. He also met with Boeing executives and employees, including Saudi engineers, and was briefed on the F-15SA aircraft’s capabilities as well as the technology being deployed.

“The technology being put into the F-15SA will enhance the security of Saudi Arabia in the face of global threats,” said Prince Khaled, who was once an F-15 fighter pilot.

Another 70 F-15S models are being converted to Saudi Advanced models, part of the largest foreign military sale in US history.

“We are honored that His Royal Highness chose to make Boeing one of his stops on his important tour,” said Shelley Lavender, senior vice president of Strike, Surveillance and Mobility. “His visit highlights the partnerships that have been built upon for more than 70 years between the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia and Boeing as well as future innovations that will help propel the Kingdom’s progressive Vision 2030 goals.”

Prince Khaled’s visit at the Boeing facility is part the ambassador’s US tour, which has included stops in Nevada’s Nellis Air Force base, San Francisco, Los Angeles, Dallas and St. Louis.


----------



## Gomig-21

@Saif al-Arab Keep your eye out for nice, HR photos of Faisal 11 next week, bro. RSAF and EAF exercise and I know for a fact Saudi photos are 100% better than those taken by Egyptians. The latter is usually bad resolution stills from bad resolution filming. They never seem to make an effort to take nice, high quality pics like the RSAF or any other airforce does, for that matter. I just don't know if the Saudis will release photos of the EAF, but hopefully they will.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> @Saif al-Arab Keep your eye out for nice, HR photos of Faisal 11 next week, bro. RSAF and EAF exercise and I know for a fact Saudi photos are 100% better than those taken by Egyptians. The latter is usually bad resolution stills from bad resolution filming. They never seem to make an effort to take nice, high quality pics like the RSAF or any other airforce does, for that matter. I just don't know if the Saudis will release photos of the EAF, but hopefully they will.





The usual suspects will be there for sure. At least I hope!

#RSAF F-15C Eagles, assigned to the 2nd Sqn, during preparations for the upcoming exercise '#Faisal11' next week in #Egypt
















Photos of the @SaudiHawks88 team soaring over the sky of Belgium #Sanicole, by: @Ahmedhader
















Leaders Formation |



,|



,|



,|



,|



at #SanicoleAirshow, by: @Ahmedhader
















Very proud of our young Saudis working at @BoeingDefense on the F-15SA program.






In Yemen:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://saudigazette.com.sa/article/517260/SAUDI-ARABIA/Saudi

*CAIRO* — Warplanes from allies Egypt and Saudi Arabia have begun joint war games that are coinciding with separate drills between Egypt and both the United States and Russia.

Thursday's announcement by Egypt's official MENA news agency says the Saudi-Egyptian games are being held in Egypt and will last several days. It gave no further details.

Egypt is a member of a Saudi-led coalition fighting Shiite rebels in Yemen, providing warships to patrol Red Sea waters off Yemen's coast.

Egypt on Sunday began 10-day war games with US troops. The games, codenamed "Bright Star," are being held after an 8-year hiatus. Egyptian and Russian airborne units are also involved in war games.

Egypt has spent billions of dollars on new arms purchases as it constructs an image of a regional military power. — AP


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1161976/saudi-arabia

JEDDAH: Saudi Border Guards will participate in the joint Gulf naval exercise “Peace Gulf 6” that will be launched in the Arabian Gulf with the coast guards of Bahrain and Kuwait, and the support of Saudi Security Aviation.

The exercise will begin on Monday and will last three days, according to executive decisions of interior ministers of the Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC) member states.

This comes as part of the annual training for border and coast guards in the GCC states to support and enhance cooperation and relations, prepare and refine naval staff, acquire technical experience, and develop skills in naval security in search and rescue operations by carrying out joint exercises.


----------



## Gomig-21

Can't find the original source of this photo, so here's the tweet. RSAF and EAF part of Faisal 11.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910601086133731330

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1165376/saudi-arabia

JEDDAH: Kitack Lim, secretary-general of the International Maritime Organization (IMO), will visit the Saudi Border Guards in the Makkah Al-Mukaramah Region and the Mohammed bin Naif Academy for Maritime Science and Security Studies in Jeddah on Sept. 23-24.

The visit also will establish long-term cooperation and provide an opportunity to illustrate the missions and the high standards and capabilities that contributed to progress and development of Border Guards.

The secretary-general’s visit coincides with the Kingdom’s celebration of International Maritime Day 2017, titled “Connecting Ships, Ports and People,” which is considered an official celebration of the UN every year.

The Saudi Border Guards participate in these events with an exhibition for maritime safety.

The IMO is an international organization based in London whose objectives are to maintain maritime safety and security, prevent and control maritime pollution, and to set an international framework for distress calls.

Saudi Arabia has taken the initiative to strengthen cooperation at regional and international levels to achieve security and stability in the region.

Saudi Arabia hosted the high-level meeting of the signatory states of the Djibouti Code of Conduct to combat maritime piracy in the Western Indian Ocean and the Gulf of Aden that resulted in Jeddah Amendment to the code in 2017.

The amendment has been widened to include combating transnational organized crime in the maritime domain, and suppressing maritime terrorism.

The academy has carried out six international training courses to upgrade the skiills of the personnel of the concerned agencies in the member states.

These courses have been implemented in cooperation with the IMO.


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> Can't find the original source of this photo, so here's the tweet. RSAF and EAF part of Faisal 11.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910601086133731330



Beautiful.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910825190699012098

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/910143736969093125













































Our living heroes:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/911288542772580354

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gomig-21

lol, the EAF F-16's look like the little chiwawa fighters compared to the Saudi F-15 German Shepherds. 

It's nice to see them during their pre-flight briefings and then using the P5 TCTS pods when they're flying together. Some great formation flying too.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

RSAF F-15 pilots in Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bsruzm

Turkish armored vehicles recently have been tested by authorities for Saudi Army:
*
Nurol Makina Ejder Yalcin 4x4*





*Otokar Arma 6x6*





*Otokar PARS 8x8



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

bsruzm said:


> Turkish armored vehicles recently have been tested by authorities for Saudi Army:
> *
> Nurol Makina Ejder Yalcin 4x4*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Otokar Arma 6x6*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Otokar PARS 8x8
> 
> 
> 
> *



Seems like wishful thinking

First armoured vehicle is Tuwaiq-2 (Saudi Arabian made).







Second armored vehicle is Denel RG-31 (South Africa)







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/913784350902276096
The Crown Prince and UK Defense Secretary reviewed bilateral relations and signed agreement for military and security cooperation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bsruzm

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> Seems like wishful thinking


Those Saudi authorities... What were they thinking?


----------



## Saif al-Arab

F-15S Strike Eagle







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/913847841273122816
Saudi Arabian hawks:































Royal Saudi Arabian Air Force concludes joint exercise Faisal11 in brotherly Egypt.



















@EgyptianAmerican @Gomig-21 @Frogman @MICA @Amun etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## bsruzm

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


>


Nice thermal weapon sight, what is it called?


----------



## Gomig-21

bsruzm said:


> Nice thermal weapon sight, what is it called?



Like you didn't know, lol. 

Aselsan Python thermal scope fitted with the Aselsan Korsan Pirate Eye monitor mounted on FN Minimi.

http://www.aselsan.com.tr/en-us/cap...applications/python-boa-thermal-weapon-sights

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/915252385819369473

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab

The heroes in Yemen:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/914531805260378113

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/914463997260390400

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/911735462796066816

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Zarvan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/911735462796066816


@Sharif al-Hijaz and other Saudi members can you tell which Rifle is that in first picture ???


----------



## Gomig-21

Zarvan said:


> @Sharif al-Hijaz and other Saudi members can you tell which Rifle is that in first picture ???



SIG SAUER 556 Classic SWAT with the shorter barrel is the one Saudi SF use. 







This is the Police version with the longer barrel.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Gomig-21 said:


> SIG SAUER 556 Classic SWAT with the shorter barrel is the one Saudi SF use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Police version with the longer barrel.


When you started using SIG I have always seen Saudi Soldiers either with HK G36 or AK-103 and few border guards with some AK version but for first time I am seeing SIGS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Zarvan said:


> When you started using SIG I have always seen Saudi Soldiers either with HK G36 or AK-103 and few border guards with some AK version but for first time I am seeing SIGS


 
We started seeing the 556 in 2015 during a few occasional exercises with the Egyptian Armed Forces who also use SIGs. I believe the Saudi police and special tactical units also use the SIG 552. Here's one of the pics you posted earlier; fellow on the left with a 552 and the other on the right with a 556. 






Every once in a while you'll even see a SIG 516 in Saudi military.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Saif al-Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/920001387689316352

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/919998525164974080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/919963342730645505

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/919931639509241856
Tornados to participate in a joint exercise in the UAE's Air Warfare Center at Al Dhafra AFB






Saudi Arabian National Guard Aviation Institute honors pilot graduates from the AH-6i & the MD-530F courses





















Pictures of the RSAF 13th Sqn F-15 Eagles deployed to the PAF Base Mushaf at Sargodha





















RSAF F-15SA joins the USAF F-35, F-22 & F-16 in a flyover celebrating the 70th Anniversary of Supersonic Flight 70SSF

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1179311/saudi-arabia

Mohammed Al-Sulami | *Published — *Wednesday 18 October 2017

JEDDAH: The General Directorate of the Border Guards on Wednesday will carry out the “Grip Exercise” as part of the First International Symposium on Land and Maritime Borders (Challenges and Solutions) on the Red Sea coast of Jeddah.

Present at the exercise will be Gen. Awad Al-Balawi, general director of the Border Guards; Ali Koman, the secretary-general of the Arab Interior Ministers Council; Kiroja Michi Chini, representative of the secretary-general of the International Maritime Organization, as well as experts from Gulf, Arab and other countries.

Al-Balawi said that carrying out these quality drills raises the preparedness of the Border Guards to protect land and maritime facilities, and embodies the size of the support which the General Directorate of the Border Guards receives from the King Salman, Crown Prince Prince Mohammad bin Salman, and Interior Minister Prince Abdul Aziz bin Saud bin Naif.

He stressed that the exercise exemplifies the new maritime operational concept of the Border Guards; strengthens island reconnaissance and clearance operational capacities; identifies ways to address intrusion attempts; performs search and rescue operations; deals with targeting a land crossing border by enemy elements; and deals with terrorist attacks targeting vital maritime facilities on a Saudi island — all in order to secure all land and maritime borders of the Kingdom from any dangers.

Al-Balawi pointed that the drills, which will be executed by 45 officers and 294 soldiers from the special anti-maritime terrorism and land and maritime border protection units of the Border Guards, supported by Saudi Security Aviation, aims to enhance measures against land and maritime terrorism and counter any possible sources of threats, as well as to ensure the preparedness of participating forces.

The drills aim also to train participating commanders on mission planning, using military tactics, and carrying out command and control measures.

http://saudigazette.com.sa/article/...er-Guards-test-combat-readiness-in-mock-drill

SAUDI Border Guards held a spectacular drill off the coasts of the Red Sea on Wednesday displaying their combat capabilities.

The drill was held on the sidelines of the maiden international symposium on maritime and land border safety with the theme "Challenges and Solution".

Vice Admiral Awad Bin Eid Al-Balawi, director general of the Border Guards, and Secretary-General of Council of Arab Interior Ministers Dr. Mohammed Ali Koman, Commander in Chief of Security Aviation Maj. Gen. Mohammed Al-Harbi, International Maritime Organization (IMO) representative Kiruja Micheni, high ranking security officials and policy makers from several countries.

The Kingdom has paraded its highly trained officers and state-of-the-art equipment in a simulated mock drill. Under supervision of Col. Ali Bin Saad Al-Qaitani, 45 officers and 294 personnel specialized in dealing with terrorism and maintaining land and sea borders tested their skills in five different exercises.

The first exercise showcased detecting and seizing a boat carrying inflators. Foiling an armed attack on a guard post, releasing hostages from a hijacked oil tanker, enemy attempt to attack vital installations on an island were the simulated drills.

Col. Qaitani said the mock drill was aimed at displaying and testing the new maritime operational methods of Border Guards in combating crime.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

PAF pilot flies in an RSAF F-15D Eagle during a training mission





















Saudi Arabian Air Force AS532 Cougar helicopters, assigned to the 99th CSAR Sqn, during a mission over Khamis Mushait















Royal Saudi Arabian Air Force F-15S/C and Tornado jets during night missions.





















Saudi Arabian Air Force personnel arrive at Al Dhafra AFB, UAE, for exercise ATLC27

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Continued:*

RSAF Tornado jets from King Abdulaziz AFB arrived at Al Dhafra AFB to take part in exercise ATLC27

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1180966/saudi-arabia

RIYADH: The joint naval exercise “Bridge 18” between the Saudi Royal Navy and the Bahraini Royal Navy in the Arabian Gulf ended on Thursday.

The joint naval exercise included upgrading combat capability and professional performance in all types of naval operations; unifying the tactical concepts of command and control; and enhancing coordination procedures between the participating forces.

The drills also contributed to increasing security and inspections in protecting regional waters and repelling any aggression. Several training events and activities were also carried out.

Following the end of the exercise, the commander of the Eastern Fleet, Rear Admiral Fahd bin Abdullah Al-Ghafili, said that this exercise is an extension of a series of exercises simultaneously carried out in both countries.

He said that these exercises aim to raise combat readiness and unify concepts and exchange of experience and harmony between the two countries in carrying out joint operations against any potential threat.

“One of the most important mock drills was the training on conventional and non-conventional threats, as well as implementing operations to protect shipping lines and maritime security operations, including combating piracy and smuggling,” he said.

He added the drills also included the protection of maritime infrastructure (port protection, offshore oil installations, naval bases).

Rear Admiral Iyad Ali Al-Mannai of the Bahrain Royal Navy said that the exercise aimed to “raise the level of combat capability and professional performance in all types of maritime operations, unify the tactical concepts of command and control, and enhance maritime battle management procedures.”

He also added that the visit and inspection exercises contribute to the protection of regional waters and to repel any aggression.

Al-Mannai highlighted the importance of this exercise saying it “reflects the security and productive cooperation between the two countries to enhance the efficiency, sense of security and combat between the two forces in light of the royal navies’ capabilities in the two countries of cadres and advanced equipment.”

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Solomon2

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> PAF pilot flies in an RSAF F-15D Eagle during a training mission


Any examples of Pakistani pilots serving in the RSAF?


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1193641/saudi-arabia#photo/1

DUBAI: The King Abdul Aziz City for Science and Technology (KACST) presented its combat drone Saqr 1 at the Dubai Airshow 2017.

The drone is able to fly at an average altitude of 25,000 feet, with a flight time of up to 30 hours, automatic take-off and landing, a parachute in case of emergencies, and day and night cameras.

It can also be equipped with radar, technology for electronic warfare, jamming and eavesdropping, and bombs and rockets with a payload of up to 400 kg.

The director of the drone project, Dr. Khaled Al-Hossan, said Saqr 1 is in line with Vision 2030, which aims to increase local technical content.

“The techniques used in this drone make it one of the top international drones,” he told Arab News.

“It’s characterized by the ability to fly high or low, and to carry laser-guided rockets and bombs.”

The drone is made of carbon and glass fiber, with a light weight and low fuel consumption, Al-Hossan added.

“This drone can complete its tasks independently from take-off to landing, and is controlled from a ground station with high precision and stability in navigation in all aviation conditions,” he said, adding that it has been thoroughly tested.

Work on the drone began in 2000, and four types were produced in different sizes: Saqr 1, 2, 3 and 4, Al-Hossan said.

The production factory is Saudi-owned via the Taqnia Aeronautics Co., which is owned by the Public Investment Fund.

“The factory has a plan from 2019 to 2024 for the design and manufacture of aircraft spare parts. All necessary equipment has been purchased and is now installed,” said Mounir Bakhash, director of the factory.













Meanwhile, Mohammed Ayyash, director of the aircraft transport department at the Taqnia Aeronautics Co., said the Saudi-Ukrainian Antonov AN-132 aircraft is ready for manufacture and sale.

“The structure of the aircraft is designed by a Saudi-Ukrainian partnership,” he told Arab News.

“The aircraft devices are American, British, French and Canadian, but Saudi Arabia plans to manufacture the tires.”
The idea for the plane came out of a partnership between KACST and Ukraine’s Antonov State Co., Ayyash said. “The production line begins in Ukraine and ends in the Kingdom,” he added.

The Antonov AN-132 can be used for various purposes, including electronic warfare, reconnaissance, and transporting personnel and equipment. Before the Dubai Airshow 2017, the aircraft participated in the Paris Air Show 2017.

“Several countries have expressed interest in the plane, such as Turkey, which requested information to negotiate the purchase of nine Antonovs, as well as Malaysia, Peru, Mexico and the UAE,” Ayyash said.











http://www.arabnews.com/node/1193641/saudi-arabia#photo/1

DUBAI: The King Abdul Aziz City for Science and Technology (KACST) presented its combat drone Saqr 1 at the Dubai Airshow 2017.

The drone is able to fly at an average altitude of 25,000 feet, with a flight time of up to 30 hours, automatic take-off and landing, a parachute in case of emergencies, and day and night cameras.

It can also be equipped with radar, technology for electronic warfare, jamming and eavesdropping, and bombs and rockets with a payload of up to 400 kg.

The director of the drone project, Dr. Khaled Al-Hossan, said Saqr 1 is in line with Vision 2030, which aims to increase local technical content.

“The techniques used in this drone make it one of the top international drones,” he told Arab News.

“It’s characterized by the ability to fly high or low, and to carry laser-guided rockets and bombs.”

The drone is made of carbon and glass fiber, with a light weight and low fuel consumption, Al-Hossan added.

“This drone can complete its tasks independently from take-off to landing, and is controlled from a ground station with high precision and stability in navigation in all aviation conditions,” he said, adding that it has been thoroughly tested.

Work on the drone began in 2000, and four types were produced in different sizes: Saqr 1, 2, 3 and 4, Al-Hossan said.

The production factory is Saudi-owned via the Taqnia Aeronautics Co., which is owned by the Public Investment Fund.

“The factory has a plan from 2019 to 2024 for the design and manufacture of aircraft spare parts. All necessary equipment has been purchased and is now installed,” said Mounir Bakhash, director of the factory.













Meanwhile, Mohammed Ayyash, director of the aircraft transport department at the Taqnia Aeronautics Co., said the Saudi-Ukrainian Antonov AN-132 aircraft is ready for manufacture and sale.

“The structure of the aircraft is designed by a Saudi-Ukrainian partnership,” he told Arab News.

“The aircraft devices are American, British, French and Canadian, but Saudi Arabia plans to manufacture the tires.”
The idea for the plane came out of a partnership between KACST and Ukraine’s Antonov State Co., Ayyash said. “The production line begins in Ukraine and ends in the Kingdom,” he added.

The Antonov AN-132 can be used for various purposes, including electronic warfare, reconnaissance, and transporting personnel and equipment. Before the Dubai Airshow 2017, the aircraft participated in the Paris Air Show 2017.

“Several countries have expressed interest in the plane, such as Turkey, which requested information to negotiate the purchase of nine Antonovs, as well as Malaysia, Peru, Mexico and the UAE,” Ayyash said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1194721/saudi-arabia

ABU DHABI: Joint exercise drills (Air Warfare Center 2017) concluded at Al-Dhafra Air Base in the United Arab Emirates, with the participation of a number of countries.

The commander of the Saudi Royal Air Force unit participating in the exercise, Col. Mohammed bin Lefaa Al-Mutairi, said that this participation aims to deepen cooperation and exchange of experiences between the air forces of the participating countries

“It also aims to raise the level of combat readiness and development of skills with all its professionalism and highest safety. This shows the Saudi Royal Air Force in a way that reflects the development and excellence of our armed forces at the global level,” Al-Mutairi said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hassan Guy

I never knew Saudi operated the Panther

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Hassan Guy said:


> I never knew Saudi operated the Panther



Indeed, must be a new acquisition. Looks like it's brand spanking new going to get its blades fitted.

And it says _Al Quwat Al Bahariya _which basically means Navy, so it will most likely operate off a ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hassan Guy

Gomig-21 said:


> Indeed, must be a new acquisition. Looks like it's brand spanking new going to get its blades fitted.
> 
> And it says _Al Quwat Al Bahariya _which basically means Navy, so it will most likely operate off a ship.


Probably for La Fayatte-class frigates

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/934490430166765569

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/933062619426156545

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/933669177545580557

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932839388479938560

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930999475690262528

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930088318477459457

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930092311970746368

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/929632438392971264

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/927077194228224000

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926769362064719872

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/924497875379376128

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/924981502617751553

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/924175999616602113




*"The Saudi Arabian pilots training in Italy 1935" -- a scene from 'Our Eagles', one of four video wall shows made for the Royal Saudi Air Force Museum.
*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930122532170199041

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

Hassan Guy said:


> Probably for La Fayatte-class frigates



They are beautiful ships. This is one of the 3, _Makkah.






_
And they're going to need a whole fleet of those Panthers to go with all those new, massive, powerhouse, ocean busting ships the just bought in that blockbuster deal!  They'll own the waters from the Red Sea to India with those hulls that are coming lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Saif al-Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/935953934862241792

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936200766741712897

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936235546371940354

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936270632844693505

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936281004301578240

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936308775845355526

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Saif al-Arab

A sight to behold!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/926562178668343297

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937378675061936128

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936585521530368000

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936527434568085505

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937553218615283717

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937585797850681344

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1210216/saudi-arabia

JEDDAH: Makkah Border Guards have urged sea travelers to abide by safety rules after they rescued on Friday two people whose boat broke down in the Red Sea due to high winds and waves.

They were taken to the police department in Jeddah, and their health was checked in coordination with the Red Crescent.

Spokesman Maj. Fares Al-Malki stressed the need to report any emergency to Border Guards on 994.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/943367999293140992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/943044717905874944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942808949740449792

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/941209153871151105

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/940381494949957633

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/944247457784922115

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/940243094599069696

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/939412916780044288

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/939236504416776194

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/938408687596687362

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936594176065654786

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## monitor

Translated from Arabic by Bing
C295 in Riyadh for sky airline Security

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

@Saif al-Arab , fenak ya basha?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@The SC 

Incredible video.

Encouraging Youtube comments as well from brothers and sisters from across the Arab world.

More gems.

















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/951369443531255808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/949010813196668928

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/947524784627298305

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946289805343813632

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946286374487035904

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946785791736414209

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946296443618414592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946078146553663488

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946280306784571392




















Houthi terrorist cultist liquidated and under our boots.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saumyasupratik

Sharif al-Hijaz said:


> Houthi terrorist cultist liquidated and under our boots.



Is the AK-103 now the standard-issue or just issued to troops deployed to Yemen? I thought the G36 was supposed to be the standard issue, a few of them are spotted on the field along with Md.90/63.


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nahid

I heard that every weapons selling toKSA by BAE UK the defence ministar of ksa got 7.5%-15% of bribe. is it true.....?



The SC said:


>


is it the f-15 ksa version?


----------



## The SC

Nahid said:


> I heard that every weapons selling toKSA by BAE UK the defence ministar of ksa got 7.5%-15% of bribe. is it true.....?


Rumours and propaganda to demean Saudi Arabia.. why would he have been allowed to do this..even the king won't..


Nahid said:


> is it the f-15 ksa version?


It is the F-15 SA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Time to update this dying thread due to the lack of Saudi Arabian and Arab users on PDF. Most having left for well-known reasons and are now using the many very active Arab military forums (me included).


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/951902780108804096

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/952907949445472257

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/953911775300288512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/954262292790734848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/954609578389524481

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/956482058406322177

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Saif al-Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/957699454618005505

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/957649739033571328

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958971112825786368

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959095826671915009

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955105385077231616

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/954669305215508480

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan

Saif al-Arab said:


> Time to update this dying thread due to the lack of Saudi Arabian and Arab users on PDF. Most having left for well-known reasons and are now using the many very active Arab military forums (me included).
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/951902780108804096
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/952907949445472257
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/953911775300288512
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/954262292790734848
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/954609578389524481
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/956482058406322177


Convince them to return to this forum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Zarvan said:


> Convince them to return to this forum



Well, it would be great if there were more active Arab users and if the old guard returned (they added a lot to the technical discussions and overall) but they made a conscious discussion no longer to be active (reasons are well-known). Some do no longer have the time and are places in their lives were being active on internet forums is a "luxury". Some simply left for other forums (Arab ones). IF they return they will do that willingly.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959159261988352000

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959145308167925761






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/956458434693648385





Although there are a few large Arabic military forums, the trend in the past few years have been for users to use social media instead, mainly the likes of Twitter.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC

A senior American politician at a lecture talks about the East winds MRBM missiles of Saudi Arabia.






The context: in the mid 80s..Usrael bombed the Iraqi nuclear reactor and was conducting raids from Iraq to Tunisia..

When asked about the missiles, he said: The success is not only in getting the Missiles while KSA had no diplomatic ties with China, but it was in conveying them secretly to underground nuclear compounds it has built, and that the missiles were fixed and ready to launch.. All that before the CIA, the Mossad or the British MI6 got any knowledge of it.. and this fact led us to the following conclusion:"In 1986 Saudi Arabia succeeded in the greatest stealthy weapons procurement and delivery operation in history.."

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Saif al-Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/956482058406322177











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/950341672294023168

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/950134206180577286

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/950039710411485184




EF Typhoon from the 10th Sqn gets up and close to an RSAF AWACS E-3 Sentry.





















RSAF AS532 Cougar assigned to the 99th CSAR Sqn. in Yemen.



























__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/959104819125538817

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC




----------



## Nahid

The SC said:


>


what is this? everything is American weapons, is saudi buying f-35?


----------



## The SC

Nahid said:


> what is this? everything is American weapons, is saudi buying f-35?


As of the latest news..they are negotiating for it..
It just happen that the US has the best weapons on the market and available to KSA.. so why not..
Read also about KSA buying the S-400 and other systems from Russia and China.. they buy from France a lot and Great Britain too.. and lately 5 new corvettes from Spain and another 5 from Turkey.. but bear in mind that the new Saudi policy in arms procurements involves ToT as a must in any deal even with the US..
That is because KSA has started making its weapons already and aims for 50% local production of its systems.. it concentrates on high tech and electronics.. and now it is going for lower tech systems too to be fully manufactured locally.. the Kalashnikov 103 is a good example..


----------



## Nahid

The SC said:


> As of the latest news..they are negotiating for it..
> It just happen that the US has the best weapons on the market and available to KSA.. so why not..
> Read also about KSA buying the S-400 and other systems from Russia and China.. they buy from France a lot and Great Britain too.. and lately 5 new corvettes from Spain and another 5 from Turkey.. but bear in mind that the new Saudi policy in arms procurements involves ToT as a must in any deal even with the US..
> That is because KSA has started making its weapons already and aims for 50% local production of its systems.. it concentrates on high tech and electronics.. and now it is going for lower tech systems too to be fully manufactured locally.. the Kalashnikov 103 is a good example..


how tot work? IS tot mean you can built your weapons buy your self or parts of thos particolar system. example saudi got S-400 tot so does it means saudi now can built everything radar, missile, track, comand system etc......please clear it bro.


----------



## Hindustani78

*RIYADH* – Crown Prince Muhammad Bin Salman, deputy premier and minister of defense, attended the graduation ceremony of the 93rd batch of the students of King Faisal Air Academy here on Wednesday.

In a speech on the occasion, Commander of the Academy Maj. Gen. Khaled Al-La’boun said that in line with the directives of the Crown Prince several military industries have been established.

He said the 93rd batch of graduates includes a number of students, who were sent to study aviation and related sciences to the US and several European countries on the Defense Ministry’s Scholarship Program.

The Crown Prince handed over prizes to outstanding students and certificates to the graduates from Gulf countries.

He watched a military parade and an air show by Saudi Falcon planes.


----------



## The SC

Nahid said:


> how tot work? IS tot mean you can built your weapons buy your self or parts of thos particolar system. example saudi got S-400 tot so does it means saudi now can built everything radar, missile, track, comand system etc......please clear it bro.


There are different levels of ToT.. low, medium and high.. low level is found in small arms.. with it you can make your own guns, machine guns, grenade launchers, some combat vehicles..some artillery pieces...etc.. Medium ToT means that you can get medium sensitive tech and make some important spare parts and other important components of a system by yourself.. but when it comes to highly sensitive ToT.. the localisation is quite limited..and you should consider yourself very lucky if you get some..
So, as the example of the S-400 goes.. I think all these levels are included in the deal ..less the most sensitise ones.. but KSA is negotiating for that as well, mostly the missile tech and electronic parts of the system that will allow integration in the C4I or the new C5I..in general it was stated officially that KSA want to insure the continuity and durability of the system.. meaning, spare parts, missiles and some electronic components like the cipher to be made home.. All inline with the important point about ToT.. that is the more you are advanced in a particular scientific field..the more chances you have to get sensitive Tech in that field to be transferred to you.. because you are not too far away from it in your R&D..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...d-stalemated-war-in-yemen/article22864033.ece

Saudi Arabia replaced its military chief of staff and other defence officials early on Tuesday morning in a shake-up apparently aimed at overhauling its Defence Ministry during the stalemated war in *Yemen.*

Saudi Arabia made the announcement in a flurry of royal decrees carried by the state-run _Saudi Press Agency_. As with many announcements in the ultraconservative Sunni kingdom, it was short on details.

King Salman “approved the document on developing the Ministry of *Defence, *including the vision and strategy of the Ministry’s developing programme, the operational pattern targeting its development, the organisational structure, governance and human resources requirements,” one statement said.

Chief among the changes was of military chief of staff Gen. Abdulrahman bin Saleh al-Bunyan. Another announcement said the General would become a consultant to the royal court.

Gen. Al-Bunyan was replaced by Gen. Fayyadh bin Hamid al-Rwaili, who once had been the commander of the Royal Saudi Air Force, among the nation’s premier military forces.

The decisions come as the Saudi-led coalition, chiefly backed by the United Arab Emirates, remains mired in a stalemate in Yemen, the Arab world’s poorest country. Over 10,000 people have been killed in the war in which Saudi-led forces back Yemen’s internationally recognised government against Shia rebels and their allies who are holding the country’s capital.

Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman, the heir to the throne after his father King Salman, is the Saudi Defence Minister and architect of the Yemen war. While the Crown Prince has burnished his reputation abroad with promises of business-friendly reforms and other pledges, his role in Yemen haunts that carefully considered public personae.

But the overhaul in the Saudi defence forces shouldn’t be seen only as a reaction to the Yemen war, said Becca Wasser, a Washington-based RAND Corp. analyst specialising in Gulf security who has travelled to *Saudi Arabia *in the past.

“Yemen is providing is providing a forcing function to push these reforms forward but it’s not the driver,” Ms. Wasser told _The Associated Press_.

In general, Ms. Wasser said such an overhaul would include improving training and recruitment of troops, allocating better resources and changing a military’s leadership to one willing to hear new ideas and make changes.

Also noticeable was an effort to include a “careful balancing” of appointments of others in the Al Saud royal family, said Kristian Coates Ulrichsen, a research fellow at the James A. Baker III Institute for Public Policy at Rice University

“It seems the Saudi shakeup is more about moving forward with Mohammed bin Salman’s attempt to put in place a new generation of leadership in tune with his vision to transform the structure of Saudi decision making,” Mr. Ulrichsen told the _AP_.

Also appointed was Prince Turki bin Talal Al Saud as Deputy Governor of the Asir region. The Prince’s brother is billionaire Prince Alwaleed bin Talal, who recently was detained for months at the Ritz-Carlton in Riyadh as part of what the government described as an anti-corruption campaign.

As with the anti-corruption purge, Ms. Wasser said the military overhaul also fit into the consolidation of power by Crown Prince Mohammed.

“Reform is a tricky thing to do. To create change in a larger bureaucratic structure like a military is not difficult. To create change in Saudi Arabia ... is incredibly not difficult,” she said. “It is not going to be easy and change is not going to happen tomorrow. This is much more of a long-term endeavour.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

ايوة كده

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Gomig-21

http://sdarabia.com/?p=57553

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The SC

The Saudi Armed forces 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## هيرون



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gomig-21

M1A2

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ceylal

the following video of a Saudi SF training that I posted, was deamed haram and deleted




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

http://saudigazette.com.sa/article/...events-that-shaped-the-future-of-Saudi-Arabia

SAUDI ARABIA passed several milestones and witnessed many major developments since its unification by King Abdul Aziz in 1932.

The first of the 10 key events that shaped the future of the Kingdom was the discovery of oil in 1938 in a well in Dammam, which King Abdul Aziz later renamed the "Welfare Well".

Since its founding, Saudi Arabia has been reeling from a severe scarcity of resources. A desert country as vast as a continent, the Kingdom was without water, agriculture or basic infrastructure. There was no education for its people and poverty prevailed everywhere.

King Abdul Aziz decided to look for oil in his land after he saw how the discovery of oil changed the faces of three neighboring countries — Iraq, Kuwait and Iran.

He approached the British government for a loan of 500,000 sterling pounds to invest in oil exploration after an American geologist had talked about the possible presence of oil in commercial quantities in the Kingdom but Britain turned down the request.

King Abdul Aziz then turned to the United States for assistance. This led to the signing of an agreement in 1933, giving an American firm the concession for oil exploration in the Kingdom.

The company continued digging for years but to no avail. In the summer of 1936, it started digging well No.7 and faced so many difficulties. The American company recalled its engineers to San Francisco to meet with its board of directors to discuss a pullout from Saudi Arabia due to the high costs and disappointing results of drilling in the desert country.

Then the surprise sprung: Saudi Arabia strikes oil. On March 3, 1938, when the company's directors were about to announce the withdrawal, an urgent cable arrived in the boardroom. Oil was found in well No. 7. The initial production was estimated to be about 1,600 barrels per day, which soon went up to 4,000 barrels per day.

Well No. 7 not only changed the history of the Kingdom but the entire region as well.

The second of these events was the meeting between King Abdul Aziz and US President Franklin Roosevelt in 1945. With his political foresight, the King was certain that America was the upcoming superpower of the world. He knew this even before America had announced itself as a nuclear power.

The brief meeting between the two leaders aboard the American warship USS Quincy in the Great Bitter Lake near Cairo on Feb. 20, 1945, was the starting of point of one of the most important and long-lasting partnerships between two countries in modern times.

The third event was the increase of the Kingdom's share in the Arabian Oil Company (Aramco) to 25 percent in 1973. Oil prices increased from $3 a barrel before 1973 to $35 in 1981, bringing about a dramatic change in the lives of the Saudi people.

The fourth event that reshaped the nation was the malicious attack against the Grand Mosque in Makkah on Nov. 20, 1979, by Juhayman Al-Otaybi and his deviant group of followers. In the aftermath of this outrageous aggression against the sanctity of the House of God, religious extremists in the country lost no time to hijack the tolerant religion of Islam to serve their purposes.

The fifth event was in 1990 when Iraq invaded Kuwait. The Kingdom, which had spent more than $200 billion on the war efforts to liberate Kuwait, slipped into a long economic recession, which continued until the year 2,000.

The sixth event was when 15 young Saudi men became part of the Al-Qaeda-orchestrated attack against the United States on Sept. 11, 2001. The Muslim Brotherhood and a number of foreign countries tried to use the opportunity to wreck the strong Saudi-US ties. They even egged on Washington to attack the Kingdom but the plot failed miserably.

However, the Saudi-US relations entered a dangerous phase during the Obama administration but were salvaged by the prudent engagement of Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Salman and Crown Prince Muhammad Bin Salman with the Trump administration.

The seventh event was when the Kingdom decided to take on the Al-Qaeda head on. Between 2003 and 2005, hundreds of military men, citizens and expatriates lost their lives in explosions and terrorist acts that ensued.

The eighth major milestone in modern Saudi history was on March 15, 2011, when Al-Jazeera Shield Forces entered Bahrain to foil an Iranian attempt to occupy the Gulf kingdom. Had it not been for the quick interventional by Saudi Arabia, Iran would have succeeded in its nefarious goal of expanding its influence across the region.

The ninth event is the Yemen war. Saudi Arabia decided to militarily support the legitimate government of President Abdrabb Mansour Hadi in Yemen following the coup d’état by the Houthi militias, who occupied Sanaa. The Kingdom and its allies succeeded in freeing about 80 percent of the Yemeni territory from the Houthi control, protected international maritime routes and purged the Red Sea of the Iranian naval buildup.

The 10th major event that changed the face of the Kingdom was the launch of Saudi Vision 2030 by Crown Prince Muhammad Bin Salman, deputy premier and minister of defense. This vision has four axils, the first of which is restoration of the tolerant Islam that existed in Saudi Arabia before 1979. The second axil is to bring viability to the Kingdom's economy. The third is purely political, which aims to re-establish the Kingdom's regional and international stature. The fourth and final axil of the vision is to empower the Saudi military to protect the country's land, air and maritime borders. The vision is to meet a major portion of the defense needs including weapons by local manufacturing within the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## هيرون



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## هيرون



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Islamic faith&Secularism

Seyfullah said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/987597339828342784





Seyfullah said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/987602880503930880



Karayel-SU armed UAV is announced to be exported out for the first time without the customer name.

Could it be Saudi Arabia?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Islamic faith&Secularism

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/990322260006309889

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bsruzm

Islamic faith&Secularism said:


> Karayel-SU armed UAV is announced to be exported out for the first time without the customer name.
> 
> Could it be Saudi Arabia?


Most likely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1295636/saudi-arabia

JEDDAH: Eighteen trainees from 17 countries took part in the eighth international training course hosted by Border Guards to dispense advice on enforcing the law at sea.

The course is organized by the Ministry of Interior in cooperation with the International Maritime Organization at the Mohammed bin Naif Academy for Maritime Science and Security Studies in Jeddah.

Running until Aug. 24, the course aims to develop knowledge and enhance trainees’ maritime security skills. 

A Border Guards spokesman said that there was one trainee from Bahrain and 17 from other signatory states to the Jeddah amendment to the Djibouti Code of Conduct 2017. 

The amendment to the code on tackling maritime piracy in the Western Indian Ocean and the Gulf of Aden covers transnational organized crime and suppressing maritime terrorism.

A workshop will also be held to discuss and approve ways of implementing the Jeddah amendment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Summary of some recent contracts and MOUs of the Royal Saudi Navy inline with the Saudi Vision 2030





*
8* American MMSC frigate 4000 tons with 32 launch cells loaded with ESSM missiles

*5 *ADA-class Turkish frigates 3000-3800 tons

*5* Gowind French Corvettes 2500-3500 tons

5 Spanish Navantia Corvettes 2500-3000 tons

*3* French FS-56 boats equipped with Simbac Rc, a short-range land-to-air system made by "MBDA"

*6* P-8 Poseidon armed long-range maritime patrol aircraft for anti-submarine warfare (ASW), anti-surface warfare (ASUW) and shipping interdiction, along with an early warning self-protection (EWSP) ability known as (ESM)
*An open-number* of the maritime patrol aircrafts AN-132 naval version for (ASW) and (ASUW)

*20* Naval MH-60R Romeo Helicopters for (ASW) and (ASUW)

*10* US reconnaissance drone helicopters for warships

*Deals of armed patrol boats of the Navy and Border Guard with lengths from 20 - 68 m*

*100* American patrol boats

*100* German patrol boats

*30 *French fast patrol boats

*18* Zamil fast patrol boats


*All these procurements include full and partial technology transfer..And the construction of advanced local marine ship building infrastructure for the military manufacturing of a number of vessels and systems that have been contracted..
*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

The SC said:


> Summary of some recent contracts and MOUs of the Royal Saudi Navy inline with the Saudi Vision 2030
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 8* American MMSC frigate 4000 tons with 32 launch cells loaded with ESSM missiles
> 
> *5 *ADA-class Turkish frigates 3000-3800 tons
> 
> *5* Gowind French Corvettes 2500-3500 tons
> 
> 5 Spanish Navantia Corvettes 2500-3000 tons
> 
> *3* French FS-56 boats equipped with Simbac Rc, a short-range land-to-air system made by "MBDA"
> 
> *6* P-8 Poseidon armed long-range maritime patrol aircraft for anti-submarine warfare (ASW), anti-surface warfare (ASUW) and shipping interdiction, along with an early warning self-protection (EWSP) ability known as (ESM)
> *An open-number* of the maritime patrol aircrafts AN-132 naval version for (ASW) and (ASUW)
> 
> *20* Naval MH-60R Romeo Helicopters for (ASW) and (ASUW)
> 
> *10* US reconnaissance drone helicopters for warships
> 
> *Deals of armed patrol boats of the Navy and Border Guard with lengths from 20 - 68 m*
> 
> *100* American patrol boats
> 
> *100* German patrol boats
> 
> *30 *French fast patrol boats
> 
> *18* Zamil fast patrol boats
> 
> 
> *All these procurements include full and partial technology transfer..And the construction of advanced local marine ship building infrastructure for the military manufacturing of a number of vessels and systems that have been contracted..
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Saudis need to go for Submarines as fast as they can

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

The SC said:


> *5 *ADA-class Turkish frigates 3000-3800 tons





The SC said:


> All these procurements include full and partial technology transfer..


Do you have an Arabic source for that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Zarvan said:


> Saudis need to go for Submarines as fast as they can


Agree..but there might be something going on.. there are some Saudi trainees in Malaysia if I remember well.. and rumours about the German Type 216 design made in the US..and all Saudis agree that it is a requirement.. I think that the Saudi Royal Navy is slow in its procurements but when they are finalised, we find some of the best fitting systems to its needs.. So it is not bad to be a bit patient to get the best tailor made systems.. Look at the Pakistani deal for the 8 Chinese submarines.. everyone think that the schedule for delivery is very long.. but one can be sure they are going to be some of the best conventional subs out there..



bsruzm said:


> Do you have an Arabic source for that?


It is a compilation from many sources.. it is all public domain information..
There is a Saudi policy for any military system to be purchased there need be ToT, I am sure you have heard about it before.. I think Turkey too has a similar policy in arms procurements..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

The SC said:


> Agree..but there might be something going on.. there are some Saudi trainees in Malaysia if I remember well.. and rumours about the German Type 216 design made in the US..and all Saudis agree that it is a requirement.. I think that the Saudi Royal Navy is slow in its procurements but when they are finalised, we find some of the best fitting systems to its needs.. So it is not bad to be a bit patient to get the best tailor made systems.. Look at the Pakistani deal for the 8 Chinese submarines.. everyone think that the schedule for delivery is very long.. but one can be sure they are going to be some of the best conventional subs out there..
> 
> 
> It is a compilation from many sources.. it is all public domain information..
> There is a Saudi policy for any military system to be purchased there need be ToT, I am sure you have heard about it before.. I think Turkey too has a similar policy in arms procurements..


Links related to Ada class?


----------



## The SC

bsruzm said:


> Links related to Ada class?


"The I-class frigate now going to Saudi Arabia is variant of the Ada-class corvette with a longer hull (by 14 meters) and heavier displacement (3,000-tons vs. 2,400-tons). It has similar anti-submarine warfare capabilities but also features a vertical launch system for a medium-range surface-to-air missile. It has 16 additional sub-sonic anti-ship missiles compared to eight on the Ada-class vessel."

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/saud...o-buy-5-corvettes-frigates-from-spain.543874/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bsruzm

The SC said:


> Already posted in other threads.. look them up it was in one of those naval exposition..


I think you can repost, can't you?


----------



## The SC

bsruzm said:


> I think you can repost, can't you?


I just did..but don't count on it too much.. do your search on the net to find out..


----------



## bsruzm

The SC said:


> I just did..but don't count on it too much.. do your search on the net to find out..


Oh, I didn't see your editing but do you have Arabic sources regarding it as well?


----------



## The SC

The Saudi State Security ... The graduation of the Mountain lions Battalion

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1005109122860224513

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Saudi Arabian F-15SA equipped with 12 AIM-120s and what appears to be a Sniper XR and a FLIR pod undergoing testing in Nevada. Also looks like it's uniquely equipped with General Electric engines which are RARELY seen on the F-15. Must've been a special request by the Saudi Air Force.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Saif al-Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998358807842623488

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/993951523603402752

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009089261730181120

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Malik Alashter

You have the best and the finest plus pretty painting of your military hardware but you lack the trained men and the drive

Imagine if we have all that I have no doubt there will be no daesh no turkey no one dare to set a step

the sons of the browny woman would kick some alien serious a$$


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Malik Alashter said:


> You have the best and the finest plus pretty painting of your military hardware but you lack the trained men and the drive
> 
> Imagine if we have all that I have no doubt there will be no daesh no turkey no one dare to set a step
> 
> the sons of the browny woman would kick a$$ some serious alien





















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1007678692317908992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1006878373719760897

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1002346492508680193

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Malik Alashter said:


> You have the best and the finest plus pretty painting of your military hardware but you lack the trained men and the drive



What?! lol. What do you suppose they're doing with all that incredible equipment in all those amazing pics?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Malik Alashter

Saif al-Arab said:


>








Ok


----------



## Malik Alashter

Gomig-21 said:


> What?! lol. What do you suppose they're doing with all that incredible equipment in all those amazing pics?[/QUOTEYou tell me


You tell me


----------



## Saif al-Arab

@Malik Alashter Stop spamming this informative and peaceful thread with nonsense. It is not needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmad Bhutta

Dude how many f15sa ksa has recieved now out of tge 60 ordered?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Ahmad Bhutta said:


> Dude how many f15sa ksa has recieved now out of tge 60 ordered?



The F-15SA is the most advanced production F-15 Eagle ever built. Saudi Arabia ordered 84 new build F-15SAs and close to 70 kits to upgrade the existing F-15S fleet to the SA configuration.






6 were delivered by July 2017 if I am not wrong. I don't think that a fourth batch has been delivered yet. So not sure about the current numbers. They might be secretive due to KSA being a participant in war next door.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/987541122468732929

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012009466894536707

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1011667590274527232

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1011148197081821184

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

A beauty.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015260132664627201

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014406593281224704






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012643740006182917

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012649976072232960

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012994041259192320

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*Alsalam made a qualitative leap in aviation industry as the first product of F-15SA forward fuselage, manufactured in Alsalam, was installed on RSAF aircraft to convert F-15S fleet to the advanced model F-15SA. This is the first time it has been performed outside US by Saudi Arabians.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014562094837125121

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012261879891316736
*KAUST's Shaheen supercomputer was recently recognized as the 29th most powerful supercomputer in the world during a high performance computing conference.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1011979007234015232*
KSA's Taqnia will manufacture and assembly light and medium military and civilian transport aircrafts. *


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1009338655834607618
*Domestic production and transfer of tech related to the Sikorsky UH-60 Black Hawk.*

Significant and great news. Bounds well for the future.

*Yemen: *











*Anatolia Phoenix military drill.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1015010320539176960

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014754695041015809
الله يرحمه ويجعل الجنة مثواة

@waz Can I ask you to change the thread title to "Saudi *Arabian* Air, Land, Naval Forces & SANG"?

Thank you in advance bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

@Saif al-Arab did it bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

waz said:


> @Saif al-Arab did it bro.



Much appreciated brother.



































Saudi Arabian Hawks






Royal Saudi Air Force F15S






RSAF C130 4th Sqn











Royal Saudi Air Force Typhoon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

Good photos. The SAF has great hardware.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hassan Guy

what plane is this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Next page.
































Saudi Arabian Hawks






Royal Saudi Air Force F15S






RSAF C130 4th Sqn











Royal Saudi Air Force Typhoon
















































Air bus casa C-295






@Hassan Guy 

It is a Boeing E-3 Sentry (AWACS).

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The SC

RSAF Tornado

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Fledgingwings

Bravo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hassan Guy

Saif al-Arab said:


> @Hassan Guy
> 
> It is a Boeing E-3 Sentry (AWACS).


what happened to the radar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Hassan Guy said:


> what happened to the radar



http://www.military.com/video/aircr...r-plane-boeing-awacs-e-3-sentry/5041613996001





*
RSAF AS532 Cougar CSAR helicopters at Anatolia's Phoenix 2018*



















*RSAF F-15SA fighters to take part in 2019 Red Flag exercise, Nellis AFB*






*King Abdulaziz AFB, Dhahran*




















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1020394049067540482
*RSAF F-15SA flight of 5 departs St. Louis on delivery to KSA.*






*
KSA advanced tested aircraft SA-2 (12-1002) and SA-4 (12-1004) rejoin over the Pacific Ocean to aerial refuel during a Load Limiter envelope-expansion test sortie conducted off the coast of California.*







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014491383745470464

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

*RSAF C130*



















*RSAF Panavia Tornado *











*RSAF C130 4th




*


*Royal Saudi Air Force F15S & F15C*











Wounded soldiers visited by the President of Alsalam company.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saif al-Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1023231816973668354
RSAF C130








RSAF F-15 SA and USAF KC-135

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017438633136140290

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Saif al-Arab said:


>



What a great pic that is! Look at that flameout on those afterburners! 

And speaking of afterburners...



Saif al-Arab said:


>



Notice the difference in the two nozzles? The newer F-15's and specifically the SA's are getting the new General Electric engines (top one with the turkey feathers) instead of the Pratt & Whitney ones of old or new.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

*RSAF F-15C "Special" scheme under preparation for the Saudi National Day.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saif al-Arab

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1033956024762486784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034454075922939905

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034898471512358913
C295

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab

RSAF:






RSAF preparations for the Kingdom's 88th National Day celebrations
























RSNF MH-60R Seahawk roll out ceremony at Lockheed Martin's Owego, NY facility

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saif al-Arab



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

Good stuff, Saif. The anniversary paint on the F-15, Tornado and Eurofighter is beautiful.

New pic of members of Royal Saudi NSG.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Philip the Arab

Does anyone else think that Saudi Arabia should get some type of aircraft carrier? They wouldn't even need a large one, they could get an aircraft carrier like this but that can still carry jets that use STOVL aircraft such as the F-35B https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wasp-class_amphibious_assault_ship. If Saudi Arabia could get this it could help them attack enemies from the sea which are not reachable by land. If they could get F-35Bs which is unlikely it would make it a steal, the above aircraft carrier can hold 20 F-35Bs which is a very large number on such a small ship and can also carry helicopters. They could go the British way which uses one Type 45 Destroyer which Saudi Arabia does not posses a similar boat of size to that ship but might find a way to buy or substitute with maybe an Arleigh Burke class ship. Two Type 23 class frigates which are of similar size at 4725 tons to the Type 23s 4900 tons and which could be used. An Astute Class submarine is also the last ship in the carrier group but the submarine is much bigger than anything Saudi Arabia could buy short of a miracle with the weight clocking in at 7000 tons but they could put maybe 2 or 3 smaller ones at 2000 tons instead to make up for it. Again this is just my thoughts and I could be wrong so correct me if I am but I'm sure if this did happen which it probably wont it would be very expensive maybe in the 10s of billions for the whole program.


----------



## Jäger

YvngEngineer said:


> Does anyone else think that Saudi Arabia should get some type of aircraft carrier? They wouldn't even need a large one, they could get an aircraft carrier like this but that can still carry jets that use STOVL aircraft such as the F-35B https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wasp-class_amphibious_assault_ship. If Saudi Arabia could get this it could help them attack enemies from the sea which are not reachable by land. If they could get F-35Bs which is unlikely it would make it a steal, the above aircraft carrier can hold 20 F-35Bs which is a very large number on such a small ship and can also carry helicopters. They could go the British way which uses one Type 45 Destroyer which Saudi Arabia does not posses a similar boat of size to that ship but might find a way to buy or substitute with maybe an Arleigh Burke class ship. Two Type 23 class frigates which are of similar size at 4725 tons to the Type 23s 4900 tons and which could be used. An Astute Class submarine is also the last ship in the carrier group but the submarine is much bigger than anything Saudi Arabia could buy short of a miracle with the weight clocking in at 7000 tons but they could put maybe 2 or 3 smaller ones at 2000 tons instead to make up for it. Again this is just my thoughts and I could be wrong so correct me if I am but I'm sure if this did happen which it probably wont it would be very expensive maybe in the 10s of billions for the whole program.


Before Egypt acquired the 2 Mistrals from France that were built for the Russians, Saudi Arabia expressed interest in acquiring them. however the Saudis need to focus on their main fleet with buying additional frigates, corvettes and working on acquiring something like U-209/214 before moving onto an acquisition of the Mistrals or any sort equivalent. no point in acquiring a carrier of any sort without any ships providing escort and protection.


----------



## Philip the Arab

Bundeswehr said:


> Before Egypt acquired the 2 Mistrals from France that were built for the Russians, Saudi Arabia expressed interest in acquiring them. however the Saudis need to focus on their main fleet with buying additional frigates, corvettes and working on acquiring something like U-209/214 before moving onto an acquisition of the Mistrals or any sort equivalent. no point in acquiring a carrier of any sort without any ships providing escort and protection.


I see your point, after getting even a few submarines and escort could work out by using some frig


Bundeswehr said:


> Before Egypt acquired the 2 Mistrals from France that were built for the Russians, Saudi Arabia expressed interest in acquiring them. however the Saudis need to focus on their main fleet with buying additional frigates, corvettes and working on acquiring something like U-209/214 before moving onto an acquisition of the Mistrals or any sort equivalent. no point in acquiring a carrier of any sort without any ships providing escort and protection.


Yeah I agree, besides I could see China developing a VTOL J-31 for carrier usage and if so it would be good purchase.


----------



## Jäger

YvngEngineer said:


> Yeah I agree, besides I could see China developing a VTOL J-31 for carrier usage and if so it would be good purchase.


in order to get VTOLs, they need to buy something larger then a Mistral, such as you previously mentioned like a Wasp class because Mistrals are smaller. however I really don't see the legitimate need of the Saudis to really focus on LHD/Carrier. 
I heard rumors that the Saudis did spend a bit of money on the J-31 so it is possible to see the J-31 flying in RSAF colors, but I would not hold my breath because I heard they are expressing a bunch of interest in LM's F-35.


----------



## Swordbreaker12

Bundeswehr said:


> in order to get VTOLs, they need to buy something larger then a Mistral, such as you previously mentioned like a Wasp class because Mistrals are smaller. however I really don't see the legitimate need of the Saudis to really focus on LHD/Carrier.
> I heard rumors that the Saudis did spend a bit of money on the J-31 so it is possible to see the J-31 flying in RSAF colors, but I would not hold my breath because I heard they are expressing a bunch of interest in LM's F-35.


The are already working on their own next generation fighter


----------



## Philip the Arab

Swordbreaker12 said:


> The are already working on their own next generation fighter


With who Russia? Eurofighter typhoon has a similar RCS to the Su-57 which shows how incapable they are at
making stealth aircraft.
Eurofighter Typhoon- RCS to about 0.25–0.75 m2
Su-57- RCS of the aircraft approximately 0.1–1 square meters.
Who else? China?J-20 RCS is 1m2 to 3m2 so even worse than the Typhoon.
I think the best thing Saudi Arabia can do is be prepared to invest a lot of money and cooperate with European countries on stealth fighters since they actually know how to make stealth fighters and not propaganda jets.​


----------



## Swordbreaker12

Phillip the Arab said:


> With who Russia? Eurofighter typhoon has a similar RCS to the Su-57 which shows how incapable they are at
> making stealth aircraft.
> Eurofighter Typhoon- RCS to about 0.25–0.75 m2
> Su-57- RCS of the aircraft approximately 0.1–1 square meters.
> Who else? China?J-20 RCS is 1m2 to 3m2 so even worse than the Typhoon.
> I think the best thing Saudi Arabia can do is be prepared to invest a lot of money and cooperate with European countries on stealth fighters since they actually know how to make stealth fighters and not propaganda jets.​


Which propaganda jets ?


----------



## Philip the Arab

Swordbreaker12 said:


> Which propaganda jets ?


The SU-57 and the J-20.


----------



## Swordbreaker12

Phillip the Arab said:


> The SU-57 and the J-20.


Oh you mean their lies about their capabilities


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

This thread is dead with the disappearance of all Saudi Arabian and Arab users (almost), lol. One of the more viewed and visited threads on PDF.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1137712864217718784






































































































Almost all the photos are from Yemen.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

F-15 on a CAP mission. Spectacular photo.





One of RSAF's recently modified King Air 350ER ISR aircraft landing at Valencia Airport, Spain.


























F-15SA







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1107322637515218945

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1107208506506125312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135598800888893440

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136055161024065536





A Saudi Arabian F-15 shot down two Iranian F-4’s during an intercept in 1984 35 years and 6 days ago.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136318563369869312
Beautiful video:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092659517966438400

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Wilhelm II

Al Watan Al Arabi said:


>


Saudi have not atlas cargo aircraft!
What is that gun under atlas cargo picture?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Wilhelm II said:


> Saudi have not atlas cargo aircraft!
> What is that gun under atlas cargo picture?


@The SC can you answer my question?


----------



## The SC

Wilhelm II said:


> @The SC can you answer my question?


No idea..what gun is that..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

Wilhelm II said:


> Saudi have not atlas cargo aircraft!
> What is that gun under atlas cargo picture?



Sorry, for the late reply bro. That is a photo containing 18 photos in 1. I frankly did not notice that gun (looks like a gun from some computer game, lol) or the Atlas Cargo Aircraft. Either from Al-Dowsari's Twitter or another one. I hope the remaining 60 photos where OK. Took me a bit of time to find useful photos.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wilhelm II

Al Watan Al Arabi said:


> Sorry, for the late reply bro. That is a photo containing 18 photos in 1. I frankly did not notice that gun (looks like a gun from some computer game, lol) or the Atlas Cargo Aircraft. Either from Al-Dowsari's Twitter or another one. I hope the remaining 60 photos where OK. Took me a bit of time to find useful photos.


I think that is a customized gun

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140268065537626114

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Al Watan Al Arabi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140268065537626114


You are too good brother.. just show the haters our friendship, good intentions and deep love of Islam..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Royal Saudi Armed Forces 2019*.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aziqbal

nice, other than fighting kids in Yemen does Saudi plan at any time to help their brothers in Palestine ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak

Royal Saudi Air Force Clicks

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

*RSAF Tornado







RSAF F15c






Saudi hawks:
















F-15SA of 29th FS in Tabuk






Advanced F-15 Eagles of the 55th FS Squadron*





















*Naval graduation ceremony*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ArabianEmpires&Caliphates

*SANG is in the possession of the latest variants of both Apaches and Black Hawks and Boeing-made AH-6i light attack helicopters*​
https://www.defensenews.com/digital...-national-guard-helicopter-force-takes-shape/





















Patriotic message from SANG amidst the COVID-19 crisis.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252647076556660737
SANG border units on the Southern border:

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Been a while since I visited this thread, great stuff as usual. Those F-15s are fantastic.

Just saw this pic of Saudi Tornado. The amazing thing about this aircraft -- unlike many of its swing-wing counterparts besides the F-111 -- is how it uses the wing for pylons and weapons as well as fuel tanks despite the fact that they are swing-wings. That means the pylons for those armaments or tanks have to swing in tandem with the wing in order to always be facing forward and perfectly parallel to the fuselage to decrease drag. Pretty amazing when you think about it. The F-14 and Su-24 don't place any weapons on their swing-wings, but rather on the fixed portion of the wing next to the body where the variable geometry mechanism is located in order to avoid having to add a mechanism to the wing pylons as well. But the Britts building the Tornado decided they would add whatever it took to make the pylons turn in tandem with the automated variable geometry wings of the tornado to expand & increase its weapon's load. Interestingly enough they work very well. 






This jet is also equipped with reverse thrust nozzles on its dual engine set up to help slow it down extensively on landings. That's why you see most of these jets have a charred up lower portion of the tail fin.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vergennes

@Gomig-21 Glad to see you back on PDF ! It's been a while,how are you ? I thought you left for good,sadly too much valuable arab members have left the forum,especially Saudis. There were plenty of them few years ago. @Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa @BLACKEAGLE @Bubblegum Crisis @Mosamania just to name a few. 

@al-Hasani habibi is still here.  @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates 

There were plenty of Egyptians too,sadly many left.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Vergennes said:


> @Gomig-21 Glad to see you back on PDF ! It's been a while,how are you ? I thought you left for good,sadly too much valuable arab members have left the forum,especially Saudis. There were plenty of them few years ago. @Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa @BLACKEAGLE @Bubblegum Crisis @Mosamania just to name a few.
> 
> @al-Hasani habibi is still here.  @ArabianEmpires&Caliphates
> 
> There were plenty of Egyptians too,sadly many left.



I'm ok, my friend, Alhamdulillah.  I would say Happy Eid to you but I don't think it applies in your case lol. Either way, it's also great to see you as well, mon ami. I just took a break, that's all. There are many other things that one is interested in that can take up a lot of one's time and it's also good to shift from certain things every once in a while to reduce the stress and refresh things from time to time.

I see a lot of those fellas have left for good and you can't blame them. It's difficult to be the primary punching bag for a lot of the hatred that permeates from certain groups and to just shrug it off all the time. I'm a little older than most of these fellows (I think I am lol) and so I've been there and done that and fought back and all that kinda stuff and with age, you learn how to deal with that type of thing and just leave it be and move on. Concentrate on the people who don't hate and on subjects that interest you and take an occasional break as well. I also had a few projects I was really busy with like a major modification on the boat that I documented and shared it on a boating forum and so I spent a bit of time on that which took me away from this and other military sites I'm involved with. 

But good to see you here, sir, since there really aren't that many French folks either. Besides Barca who lived in France I think, but he's gone as well so I hope you hang around and don't let the haters (whom BTW, if you notice, are from 1 particular place for the most part) get the best of you. Cheers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Incog_nito

Are Saudis open to acquire additional Ef2000 and new rafael to replace and add power to the fleet.


----------



## Resorbence

*Saudis proud of female royal guard*


https://imgur.com/sqt1gyc




> RIYADH: Saudi social media users expressed their pride and joy on Friday when a photo appeared of a female member of the Saudi Royal Guard performing her duty alongside her male colleague at a high-profile government office.
> 
> In October 2019, the government announced that women can join the military as lance corporals, corporals, sergeants, and staff sergeants in the Royal Saudi Land Forces, Air Force, Saudi Arabian Navy, Air Defense Forces, Strategic Missile Forces and Armed Forces Medical Services.
> 
> Applicants were shortlisted after tests and interviews.
> 
> The initiative is the first to allow women to climb the ladder towards senior ranks.
> 
> The initiative is part of Saudi Arabia’s Vision 2030 Program, pushing for the empowerment of women and giving them more leadership positions, and highlighting the significance of their involvement across different fields.
> 
> Saudi women have already been given the opportunity to climb the ranks in the front line of public security, including the General Directorate of Narcotics, General Directorate of Prisons, Criminal Evidence and Customs.
> 
> https://www.arabnews.com/node/1696036/saudi-arabia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

Incog_nito said:


> Are Saudis open to acquire additional Ef2000 and new rafael to replace and add power to the fleet.



I think they have plenty of Typhoons as it is. I believe the count is around 72 aircraft and I can't imagine them increasing that number or adding Rafales to the mix, unless there's a need for the R4 coming out but I don't see it. They have all they need in that large number of Typhoons aided by the incredible number of F-15 Eagles in the SRAF inventory. I think their goal is to eventually be part of the F-35 consortium. The Saudis are moving on from 4th gen aircraft as they have plenty of the latest and greatest for their needs and now it's time for them to seriously consider the F-35 with all the American muscle they just ordered in that mega deal. Add the F-35 to all of that would truly make them even more of the powerhouse they are in the region and it would make all the sense in the world to have that aircraft work with all the other American systems. Question will be -- as it always is -- whether Congress will approve it or not and whether they'll keep bringing up the Kashgshi murder and hold that against them forever, which they probably will. If they want to make that work, they'll need to do it now while that egghead moron Trump is still in office, even though he really doesn't have much saying in the matter, it still helps if the Senate is dominated by Republicans and he can influence them. If Joe Biden wins in November, things will get much more difficult as far as military acquisitions from the US.


----------



## Incog_nito

Gomig-21 said:


> I think they have plenty of Typhoons as it is. I believe the count is around 72 aircraft and I can't imagine them increasing that number or adding Rafales to the mix, unless there's a need for the R4 coming out but I don't see it. They have all they need in that large number of Typhoons aided by the incredible number of F-15 Eagles in the SRAF inventory. I think their goal is to eventually be part of the F-35 consortium. The Saudis are moving on from 4th gen aircraft as they have plenty of the latest and greatest for their needs and now it's time for them to seriously consider the F-35 with all the American muscle they just ordered in that mega deal. Add the F-35 to all of that would truly make them even more of the powerhouse they are in the region and it would make all the sense in the world to have that aircraft work with all the other American systems. Question will be -- as it always is -- whether Congress will approve it or not and whether they'll keep bringing up the Kashgshi murder and hold that against them forever, which they probably will. If they want to make that work, they'll need to do it now while that egghead moron Trump is still in office, even though he really doesn't have much saying in the matter, it still helps if the Senate is dominated by Republicans and he can influence them. If Joe Biden wins in November, things will get much more difficult as far as military acquisitions from the US.


I think Tornadoes is something that can play a good role for strike missions but it shouldn't be against any human on the ground


----------



## Gomig-21

Recent pic of a beautiful and deadly Saudi Eurofighter Typhoon with a single IRIS-T missile and AMCI pod.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Incog_nito

ArabianEmpires&Caliphates said:


> *RSAF Tornado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RSAF F15c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi hawks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F-15SA of 29th FS in Tabuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Advanced F-15 Eagles of the 55th FS Squadron*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Naval graduation ceremony*



Is KSA open to acquiring additional Tornadoes from ex-operators for Strike roles?



Gomig-21 said:


> Recent pic of a beautiful and deadly Saudi Eurofighter Typhoon with a single IRIS-T missile and AMCI pod.



This looks best with no under wing & under belly weapons. With only 4 Aim-120 on intake hard points.


----------



## Gomig-21

Incog_nito said:


> Is KSA open to acquiring additional Tornadoes from ex-operators for Strike roles?



I'm not Saudi so I can't speak indefinitely for them, but having a keen interest in the RSAF and a certain level of knowledge to current and future events when it comes to their military procurement and especially in aircraft, I can confidently say that they will not be adding to their Tornadoes inventory anytime soon or in the near future. If anything, they have approximately 72 Eurofighter Typhoons which can easily substitute the attack role that the Tornado was designed for and being a much more advanced platform, they would more likely increase that number from the possible upcoming Tranche 4 batch and either retire the Tornadoes or sell them to another party. That's what I think they would do with them being also that they have a large amount of F-15s which specialize in strike missions just like the Strike E model. So they wouldn't have any shortages of platforms for that role. But there is no mention of adding any more Tornadoes to the RSAF. I think the days of variable geometry swing-wing design aircraft is quickly coming to an end.

Also, Saudi Arabia has been seriously thinking of joining the 5th generation consortium and has had its eye on the F-35 for a few years now. I think the only thing standing in its way is the Kashogshi incident. Otherwise, I have no doubt the US would've agreed on bringing Saudiya into the fold of those in that program. That's where Saudi Arabia is focusing on ATM including its navy which has a large part of that mega $35 - $100 billion deal with the US.



Incog_nito said:


> This looks best with no under wing & under belly weapons. With only 4 Aim-120 on intake hard points.



I can see that. Hopefully they'll have the Meteors there sooner than later so they can mount them on the EFT instead of the AIM-120 as that missile clearly outdoes the latter's performance in every step. So seeing 4 Meteors would be even more appealing IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Incog_nito

Gomig-21 said:


> I'm not Saudi so I can't speak indefinitely for them, but having a keen interest in the RSAF and a certain level of knowledge to current and future events when it comes to their military procurement and especially in aircraft, I can confidently say that they will not be adding to their Tornadoes inventory anytime soon or in the near future. If anything, they have approximately 72 Eurofighter Typhoons which can easily substitute the attack role that the Tornado was designed for and being a much more advanced platform, they would more likely increase that number from the possible upcoming Tranche 4 batch and either retire the Tornadoes or sell them to another party. That's what I think they would do with them being also that they have a large amount of F-15s which specialize in strike missions just like the Strike E model. So they wouldn't have any shortages of platforms for that role. But there is no mention of adding any more Tornadoes to the RSAF. I think the days of variable geometry swing-wing design aircraft is quickly coming to an end.
> 
> Also, Saudi Arabia has been seriously thinking of joining the 5th generation consortium and has had its eye on the F-35 for a few years now. I think the only thing standing in its way is the Kashogshi incident. Otherwise, I have no doubt the US would've agreed on bringing Saudiya into the fold of those in that program. That's where Saudi Arabia is focusing on ATM including its navy which has a large part of that mega $35 - $100 billion deal with the US.
> 
> 
> 
> I can see that. Hopefully they'll have the Meteors there sooner than later so they can mount them on the EFT instead of the AIM-120 as that missile clearly outdoes the latter's performance in every step. So seeing 4 Meteors would be even more appealing IMO.



I would still say Tornadoes is a much potent platform when it comes to strike missions. I think Saudi's might be interested in acquiring them and making a separate Air Wing for strike roles.


----------



## Gomig-21

Incog_nito said:


> I would still say Tornadoes is a much potent platform when it comes to strike missions. I think Saudi's might be interested in acquiring them and making a separate Air Wing for strike roles.



You mean acquiring more of them? They already have 80 of them, ma bro. They're already performing strike and recon missions with those 80 Tornadoes but I honestly don't think they will be ordering any more since they've been bulking up on the F-15 Strike E variant with 136 of those and between those and the 60+ Cs, they have close to 100 F-15s they can perform amazing strike missions with them and according to several publications, the Saudi pilots love the F-15 in all its variants and by the looks of it, they might even order more of those to go with all the American stuff they're ordering. Plus they like the Typhoon a lot which is also performing strike missions for the RSAF and I bet they'll be looking at the next Tranche model of that aircraft. But I think they'll be pushing very hard for the F-35.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Incog_nito

Gomig-21 said:


> You mean acquiring more of them? They already have 80 of them, ma bro. They're already performing strike and recon missions with those 80 Tornadoes but I honestly don't think they will be ordering any more since they've been bulking up on the F-15 Strike E variant with 136 of those and between those and the 60+ Cs, they have close to 100 F-15s they can perform amazing strike missions with them and according to several publications, the Saudi pilots love the F-15 in all its variants and by the looks of it, they might even order more of those to go with all the American stuff they're ordering. Plus they like the Typhoon a lot which is also performing strike missions for the RSAF and I bet they'll be looking at the next Tranche model of that aircraft. But I think they'll be pushing very hard for the F-35.



I got your point of view. I think then it'll be good to see some more Typhoons, F-15s, and possibily F35s soon.

But don't you think Tornadoes should be given to an Airforce that requires strike platforms or makes a new private Airforce with Tornadoes?


----------



## Gomig-21

Incog_nito said:


> I got your point of view. I think then it'll be good to see some more Typhoons, F-15s, and possibily F35s soon.
> 
> But don't you think Tornadoes should be given to an Airforce that requires strike platforms or makes a new private Airforce with Tornadoes?



Sorry I missed this post from you. I'm not sure what you mean by Tornadoes given to an air force that requires strike platforms? Every air force needs a ground strike platform in its arsenal, even the largest of powers like the US & Russia & China etc. You can't just have a dedicated A2A fleet and not have an A2G role, even if it's with aircraft that are multi-role or omni-role or dedicated. So I think that was really the reason for this acquisition along with the F-15E and even now with the Eurofighter Typhoons. And speaking of Typhoons, some really nice pics of the RSAF Eurofighter. What a gorgeous aircraft and even the 2-seater at the top of the one formation picture has a great-looking all-glass uninterrupted canopy.

Interesting observation when looking at the literature on the pilot's leg pad is it appears to be written in English and not Arabic. Also a very cool-looking and interesting helmet he's using.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nahid

which 5th generation fighter ...saudi air forse is going to buy? any idea?


----------



## burning_phoneix

Gomig-21 said:


> You mean acquiring more of them? They already have 80 of them, ma bro. They're already performing strike and recon missions with those 80 Tornadoes but I honestly don't think they will be ordering any more since they've been bulking up on the F-15 Strike E variant with 136 of those and between those and the 60+ Cs, they have close to 100 F-15s they can perform amazing strike missions with them and according to several publications, the Saudi pilots love the F-15 in all its variants and by the looks of it, they might even order more of those to go with all the American stuff they're ordering. Plus they like the Typhoon a lot which is also performing strike missions for the RSAF and I bet they'll be looking at the next Tranche model of that aircraft. But I think they'll be pushing very hard for the F-35.



I have a relative in the RSAF who is a Tornado pilot (so his opinion may be a bit biased) but he stated Saudi pilots loved the Tornado for strike missions as it had much better low flying capabilities and because Saudi F-15S doesn't have terrain following radar (They don't have the LANTIRN pod either).

But it's going to be replaced by all the new F-15SAs which rectify all those issues, I think they'll be phased out around 2025.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

burning_phoneix said:


> I have a relative in the RSAF who is a Tornado pilot (so his opinion may be a bit biased) but he stated Saudi pilots loved the Tornado for strike missions as it had much better low flying capabilities and because Saudi F-15S doesn't have terrain following radar (They don't have the LANTIRN pod either).
> 
> But it's going to be replaced by all the new F-15SAs which rectify all those issues, I think they'll be phased out around 2025.



That's great! BTW, any idea if there is any truth to this allegation?









Saudi Arabia’s Meteor Missile Buy Blocked


The German government has reportedly blocked the sale of Meteor air-to-air missiles to Saudi Arabia.




dsm.forecastinternational.com





I checked their website but all they mention is that the missiles have gone into full production but no mention of intended users, only the main 5 partners through the MBDA Meteor program. Wonder if Germany did this because of the Khashogshi ordeal?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

450 000+ regular armed forces and 350 000+ reserves..
















HaHa!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Wow! @The SC , I'm sure you've seen this incredible show of piloting by a Saudi F-15SA who turns to the left once he and his partner pass the oncoming Houthi drones and takes all 3 of them down! Some truly incredible footage, not to mention piloting skills by that RSAF pilot! MashaAllah BRAVO!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368901604385112064

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gangsta_rap

I LOVE SANG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Retired F-5E/F Tiger II of Royal Saudi Airforce stored at Taif Airbase.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Aegean Vipers in KSA
Images from MoD, KSA and Greek MoD

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

The SC said:


> 450 000+ regular armed forces and 350 000+ reserves..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaHa!


Are you sure about the size ? Also can you break it down by Forces size


----------



## The SC

Zarvan said:


> Are you sure about the size ? Also can you break it down by Forces size


Just take what is publicly known bro..No one will break it down by forces size for you!


----------



## Gomig-21

Impressive work by the RSAF. Even using the AIM-120 on drones. They're getting quite a bit of experience fighting this airial portion of this war. Looks like an AIM-9X at one point in the video that takes that radical 180 degree turn and slams the yootie drone. Great stuff. 7 for 7 and 4 for 4 in AD. Watch how fast that AIM-120 launches off its rail!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406345185559252992

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## burning_phoneix

Alleged first use of the MICA VL missile with Saudi National Guard


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406556091085856770

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Wilhelm II

burning_phoneix said:


> Alleged first use of the MICA VL missile with Saudi National Guard
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406556091085856770


@The SC is that manufactured in Saudi soil?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## burning_phoneix

Wilhelm II said:


> @The SC is that manufactured in Saudi soil?


SAMI signed an agreement for a ToT with Thales around short range air to air missiles and radars in 2019. I believe these particular missiles are purchased directly from France though, local production hasn't started.





__





Saudi Arabian Military Industries (SAMI) Signs Two Joint Ventures Aimed at Localizing the Military Industries in the Kingdom


Riyadh, Saudi Arabia – 28 January 2019: Under the patronage and in the presence of HRH Prince Mohammed bin Salman bin Abdul Aziz, Crown Prince, Vice President of the Council of Ministers and Minister of Defense, and on the sidelines of the launch of the National Industrial Development and...




www.sami.com.sa

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gomig-21

burning_phoneix said:


> Alleged first use of the MICA VL missile with Saudi National Guard



That thing has some killer speed to it! Look at how fast it goes. Reminds me of the Buk SAM system which also has a blistering speed at launch and initial level flight. Very impressive.

Speaking of impressive, so isn't the Saudi Eurofighter Typhoon. I think because of the colors the Kingdom chose to paint them, makes them that much sexier and so beautiful to look at. That radome and whole front fuselage with the canopy and canards is just spectacular.

Saudiya is signing a contract for repairing and overhauling the Eurofighter Typhoon fighter engines for the first time in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia.
• In the coming weeks, the company will sign similar agreements with European manufacturers.
• The company also obtained a certificate of approval of the maintenance part M05 and the certificate of M12 earlier
Look at these beauties!






الدفاع العربي Defense Arab on Twitter: "• توقيع عقد اصلاح وتوضيب محركات المقاتلة Eurofighter Typhoon لأول مره في المملكة العربية السعودية 🇸🇦 • ستوقع الشركة في الأسابيع القادمة اتفاقيات مماثلة مع الشركات المصنعة الأوربية • كذلك حصلت الشركة على شهادة اعتماد الصيانه الجزء M05 و شهادة M12 في وقت سابق https://t.co/V27R7KRRQ5" / Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


>



Did you know that the Mirage 4000 (that we were just talking about roughly a month or two ago on the EGY Army thread) was being designed and exhibited strictly for Saudi Arabia? I just found this out yesterday and forgot to bookmark the source but I will go back and find it.

Anyway, Dassault designed it, built several prototypes and were ready to present it to Saudiya in hopes they would love it and sign a huge contract that would fund the assembly line and an export model for any other countries interested in it BUT, as this was about to happen, the Brits snuck in under the table and no one saw them and got Saudiya to sign for the Panavia Tornado you see above, and hence ending the dream that was to be the beautiful and gorgeous and probably super deadly Mirage 4000, leaving Dassault with just the 2000 and eventually developing the completely new airframe in the Rafale.

Just found this out yesterday and found it rather interesting that the vaunted Mirage 4000 was specifically being pitched to Saudi Arabia, something I bet not to many knew only to be bumped and shown the door to the Tornado.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Kalashnikov AK-103 is being made in KSA..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Did you know that the Mirage 4000 (that we were just talking about roughly a month or two ago on the EGY Army thread) was being designed and exhibited strictly for Saudi Arabia? I just found this out yesterday and forgot to bookmark the source but I will go back and find it.
> 
> Anyway, Dassault designed it, built several prototypes and were ready to present it to Saudiya in hopes they would love it and sign a huge contract that would fund the assembly line and an export model for any other countries interested in it BUT, as this was about to happen, the Brits snuck in under the table and no one saw them and got Saudiya to sign for the Panavia Tornado you see above, and hence ending the dream that was to be the beautiful and gorgeous and probably super deadly Mirage 4000, leaving Dassault with just the 2000 and eventually developing the completely new airframe in the Rafale.
> 
> Just found this out yesterday and found it rather interesting that the vaunted Mirage 4000 was specifically being pitched to Saudi Arabia, something I bet not to many knew only to be bumped and shown the door to the Tornado.


Yes..that has happened after the US at that time refused to sell the F-15s to KSA ..So the Brits were called in with the Tornado to put pressure on the US ..while the French were just testing their Mirage 4000.. It was a real beauty..But the target was the F-15 that finally came ..and in staggering numbers at that..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

There is talk that the Saudi Ministry of Defense has decided to acquire Leonardo’s STRALES system.

Officers from the Royal Saudi Naval Forces (RSNF) are said to be concerned about the increasing drone attacks against oil tankers and commercial ships in the Gulf region and the Sea of Oman, as they believe that such attacks could also target military crafts and vessels.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


> There is talk that the Saudi Ministry of Defense has decided to acquire Leonardo’s STRALES system.
> 
> Officers from the Royal Saudi Naval Forces (RSNF) are said to be concerned about the increasing drone attacks against oil tankers and commercial ships in the Gulf region and the Sea of Oman, as they believe that such attacks could also target military crafts and vessels.



Look at the size of those shells, lol. That's a great system with it's own built-in radar and I bet it has quite the accuracy rating.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Gomig-21 said:


> Look at the size of those shells, lol. That's a great system with it's own built-in radar and I bet it has quite the accuracy rating.


*STRALES system*

https://www.leonardocompany.com/en/products/strales

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426055279087656960

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wilhelm II

Zarvan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426055279087656960


I think it's political arm deal because Saudi have better choices


----------



## The SC

The Kozak-5 is a lightweight armored vehicle for special forces, designed to perform police or auxiliary military tasks. Is intended for small groups transporting and using its body as armor screen in case of skirmishes. Also can be equipped by ladder for buildings assault.

The vehicle has a complex of anti-blast features that provides STANAG 4569 level 2 of blast protection, which is uncommon for vehicles of this class.

As noted by the company, the key feature – outstanding dynamic characteristics due to the extremely high power-to-weight ratio (34,5 HP/t). The maximum road speed of the vehicle is 150 km/h

Kozak 5 is based on Ford F550 4×4 truck chassis specially enforced (front axle strengthening, suspension and brakes enforcing, bigger wheels installing for armored vehicle building).

















The contract was in favor of the Presidency of State Security and the vehicles appeared with the Special Security Forces


This can be a good JV ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

From Exercise "Al – Mohed Al – Hindi"





































__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426617734591401985Image courtesy Indian Navy and MoD, KSA

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

The appearance of the Chinese *S-band 3D TWA *radar in Saudi Arabia






This radar system can simultaneously detect and track targets including low-flying cruise missiles, warplanes and small drones; it can provide information including distances, locations, heights, speeds and directions, CETC said in a statement sent to the Global Times.

It will be deployed in key locations like cities, nuclear plants and military facilities, its developer said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## PDF

KSA has only two operational Saab 2000 variant.

ERIEYE radar itself requires very little maintenance, and the Saab turboprop that carries it is a commercial airplane.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PDF

Is some kind of cooperation going on between Greece and KSA?


----------



## The SC

PDF said:


> View attachment 774759
> 
> Is some kind of cooperation going on between Greece and KSA?


*Saudi Arabia and Greece sign defense agreement*
April 20, 2021









Saudi Arabia and Greece sign defense agreement


RIYADH: Saudi Arabia’s Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman held talks with Greek Foreign Minister Nikos Dendias on Tuesday, Saudi Press Agency reported. During the meeting, they reviewed bilateral relations between the Kingdom and Greece, aspects of joint cooperation in various fields, and ways to...




www.arabnews.com






"the agreement included a mechanism for cooperating and consulting in the political, economic, commercial and investment fields."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PDF

The SC said:


> "the agreement included a mechanism for cooperating and consulting in the political, economic, commercial and investment fields."


I meant in military domain.


----------



## The SC

PDF said:


> I meant in military domain.


Yes they have a defense agreement.. as Greece did send two patriot missile units when KSA needed it to fill a gap..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*UH-60M Black Hawk
‏AH-64E Apache 
‏AH-6I Little Bird *​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Wow!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437385408657121283

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Elite 85th Special Forces Battalion

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Wow!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437385408657121283



Here it is, ma bro. Really nice color scheme for a RSAF F-15C.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Wow!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437385408657121283



Wow indeed! Love the boldness of the choice and that's really what it's all about; when you celebrate anything, is to make a statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gomig-21

Royal Saudi Strong Air Force conducting live munition training strikes off the coast of Karachi, Pakistan.
Looks like their firing Harpoons off of their F-15s, something you don't see too often, if at all! @Philip the Arab

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Philip the Arab

Gomig-21 said:


> Royal Saudi Strong Air Force conducting live munition training strikes off the coast of Karachi, Pakistan.
> Looks like their firing Harpoons off of their F-15s, something you don't see too often, if at all! @Philip the Arab
> 
> View attachment 781877
> 
> 
> View attachment 781878
> 
> 
> View attachment 781879


Yep, very uncommon and very interesting to see. Although the Saudi Eagles are much more multirole than older Eagle models.

Harpoons are becoming obsolete unfortunately within the near future. No RCS reduction and obsolete guidance options are the biggest downsides.

Missiles like LRASM for heavyweight and NSM for lightweight are what countries want to be acquiring now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC




----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The mixed bilateral naval exercise "Jisr-22", between the Royal Saudi Naval Forces and the Royal Bahraini Navy, took place at King Abdulaziz Naval Base in the Eastern Fleet in Jubail.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC




----------



## The SC




----------



## The SC




----------



## The SC

Saudi Arabia opens an aviation base for the National Guard

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

S.S.F
















S.E.F
















S.O.F

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

The names of the four Saudi *MMSC* ships:

- *HMS King Saud 820 *

- *HMS King Fahd 822 *

- *HMS King Abdullah 824 *

- *HMS King Salman 826*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

Delivery of 153 Abrams* M1A2S* tanks to Saudi Arabia..






The most prominent specifications of the Saudi Abrams M1A2S:

- Added colored topographic map system
- Add separate screens
- Adding a remote audit system
- Addition of a new generation thermal vision system
- Addition of a system to facilitate throwing during movement, at night or during the day
- Development of fire management systems
- Development systems for sensing danger
- Upgrade of the shield to the composite type
- Upgrading the engine to a true multi-fuel system
- Changing the ambient sensors for the new generation
- Change GPS and add tank locator
- Changing the intercom system inside the tank
- Upgrading electrical systems and changing the battery
- Maintaining the silent monitoring period without the need to use the parallel electrical system auxiliary power source
- Determine the status of the tank wirelessly by the command and control center
- Increased fuel tank space
- Placing the parallel electrical system under the new shielding
- Increasing the visibility horizon of the archer, developing the night and thermal vision system to keep pace with this increase
- Installing a laser standard to accurately determine the distance of the target
- Installing a fault detection system
- Installation of the FBCB2 system
- Installing an automatic engine cleaning system







Almost the entire fleet is upgraded to the Saudi standard locally with Saudi hands since 2012..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

Video of the Ministry of National Guard on #FoundationDay


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496094738663063552


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1496065730915221505


----------



## The SC

The Italian “Beretta” provides the Saudi Royal Guard with 3,500 machine guns Type-*PMX*















​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hydration

if we had the economy of these rich guys


----------



## Gomig-21

This is from 2016, Eurofighter Typhoon #8014 undergoing testing before its final paint job and delivery to the kingdom. What an incredibly beautiful machine. You can see the outline of the spine air brake directly behind that cool-looking glass cockpit.







The fella who posted this pic on Twitter is an ex-Royal Navy F-4 Phantom pilot from the 70's & 80s and commented that this "wasn't his favorite livery," which I'm guessing means the ceremonial paint scheme. I think it's perfect for the patriotism it's meant to show.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## The SC

Major General Hazem bin Ghasian, Commander of King Faisal Air College, flies the first training aircraft from Riyadh to transfer it to the new headquarters of the college in Al-Majma’ah Governorate..

https://defense-arab.com/vb/data/video/476/476842-8b7ece40faeaeca6e0daff29de4eac0a.mp4

Pilatus PC-21

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## joker88

Fincantieri, is Saudi Arabia always interested in Fremm? - StartMag


Riyadh reports expect the Saudi Defense Ministry and Saudi Military Industries (SAMI) to expand ties with Italian shipbuilder Fincantieri. The article by Giuseppe Gagliano




www.vogon.today













Fincantieri, l'Arabia Saudita sempre più interessata alle Fremm?


Fulfaro ha proposto all'Arabia Saudita l’acquisto della Fregata Europea Multi-Missione (Fremm) di Fincantieri



www.startmag.it


----------



## The SC

joker87 said:


> Fincantieri, is Saudi Arabia always interested in Fremm? - StartMag
> 
> 
> Riyadh reports expect the Saudi Defense Ministry and Saudi Military Industries (SAMI) to expand ties with Italian shipbuilder Fincantieri. The article by Giuseppe Gagliano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vogon.today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fincantieri, l'Arabia Saudita sempre più interessata alle Fremm?
> 
> 
> Fulfaro ha proposto all'Arabia Saudita l’acquisto della Fregata Europea Multi-Missione (Fremm) di Fincantieri
> 
> 
> 
> www.startmag.it


It is possible now that Italy removed its sanctions on arms trade with KSA..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Corruptistan

I have a question.

How much work is done in Saudi Arabia (Zamil Offshore etc.) in relation to that Navantia deal signed with Spain?

I found this article.









Zamil partners with Spain’s Navantia to build interceptors for Royal Saudi Navy


RIYADH: Zamil Offshore, a leading Saudi shipbuilder, joined Spanish Navantia in building interceptors as it has many orders for the vessels from the Royal Saudi Naval Forces. The company commissioned Navantia to design and build five Avante 2200 corvettes for the RSNF through a comprehensive...




www.arabnews.com





Also what are the future plans of the Saudi Arabian Navy? Is it not a bit underwhelming considering the huge coastline of KSA and the fact that Saudi Arabia has one of the largest shipping fleets in the world and some of the busiest ports in the world? Not to mention the whole gas and oil trade and sector. Looking at it from the outside it looks really underwhelming compared to the RSAF and the land forces. I could be wrong though.

Is SAMI or other local defense firms turning their attention to the naval sector? Something that I also started wondering about once the Yemen conflict began, would/are Saudi Arabia interested in building a permanent presence in coastal eastern Yemen thus securing access to the Arabian Sea?


----------



## The SC

Khan2727 said:


> I have a question.
> 
> How much work is done in Saudi Arabia (Zamil Offshore etc.) in relation to that Navantia deal signed with Spain?
> 
> I found this article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zamil partners with Spain’s Navantia to build interceptors for Royal Saudi Navy
> 
> 
> RIYADH: Zamil Offshore, a leading Saudi shipbuilder, joined Spanish Navantia in building interceptors as it has many orders for the vessels from the Royal Saudi Naval Forces. The company commissioned Navantia to design and build five Avante 2200 corvettes for the RSNF through a comprehensive...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.arabnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also what are the future plans of the Saudi Arabian Navy? Is it not a bit underwhelming considering the huge coastline of KSA and the fact that Saudi Arabia has one of the largest shipping fleets in the world and some of the busiest ports in the world? Not to mention the whole gas and oil trade and sector. Looking at it from the outside it looks really underwhelming compared to the RSAF and the land forces. I could be wrong though.
> 
> Is SAMI or other local defense firms turning their attention to the naval sector? Something that I also started wondering about once the Yemen conflict began, would/are Saudi Arabia interested in building a permanent presence in coastal eastern Yemen thus securing access to the Arabian Sea?


You find the answers in this thread..check it out..
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/made-in-ksa.475488/page-61

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Corruptistan

What is the current state and readiness of SANG? I remember that it played a prominent role during the reign of King Abdullah aned many purchases were made. Nowadays you don’t seem to hear much about them.

It would have been cool if they had kept their old all-white clothing.

Also how widespread is the participation of women nowadays?





















I must admit that I did not imagine that happening in Saudi Arabia but good for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Corruptistan

Good news though.


























I understand why Saudi Arabians wanted their women to cover up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Corruptistan

How many TOS-A1 does Saudi Arabia possess? I read that a license to produce TOS-1A was granted to Saudi Arabia in 2017. Are there any new developments in this regard?











Absolutely brutal.


----------



## The SC

Khan2727 said:


> How many TOS-A1 does Saudi Arabia possess? I read that a license to produce TOS-1A was granted to Saudi Arabia in 2017. Are there any new developments in this regard?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely brutal.


It was announced officially.. so no need to keep announcing it.. work has started already on the AK103 and the TOS-1A..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

CASA C-295W

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC

*Saudi Arabia is about to turn the military education system into a military university*






The Joint Command and Staff College, the War College, the Research Institute, and the Leadership Development Center.

According to David Lamm, NESA's deputy director, NESA agreed to present a plan to establish these institutions and to recommend courses taught at the War College. The goal of the two parties is to establish a completely independent and internationally accredited Saudi military university. Once this was achieved, NESA agreed to continue serving as a "trusted advisor" to the Saudi military, providing resources and other forms of assistance, such as assistance with training and course instructors, as necessary.

On February 8, the Strategic Implementation Office—a design team made up of employees from NESA and the Command and Staff College of the Saudi Armed Forces—convened to provide the Saudi Ministry of Defense with a comprehensive plan for the establishment of Saudi Arabia's National Defense University, or SANDU..

A few weeks later, the Office of Strategic Implementation submitted the final design for Sandu, which included the Joint Command and Staff College, the War College, the Command Development Center, and the Center for Strategic Studies. In March, NESA hosted the Saudi Armed Forces Command and Staff College in Washington, D.C. so that members could freely collaborate with U.S. professional military education experts on accreditation, facilities, research, educational programs, and university governance. In addition, the US military works with the Saudi military on various exercises, such as "combat readiness" tests, air force exercises, and naval training.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Corruptistan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Corruptistan

Is there a Twitter account or more in English (I imagine that there are plenty in Arabic, they would be ok as well) where one can follow military developments in Saudi Arabia?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Hydration

Khan2727 said:


> Is there a Twitter account or more in English (I imagine that there are plenty in Arabic, they would be ok as well) where one can follow military developments in Saudi Arabia?
> 
> View attachment 857145
> 
> 
> View attachment 857146
> 
> 
> View attachment 857147
> 
> 
> View attachment 857150
> 
> 
> View attachment 857155
> 
> 
> View attachment 857149
> 
> 
> View attachment 857154
> 
> 
> View attachment 857153
> 
> 
> View attachment 857144
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 857157


well its a website. Its called المنتدى العربي للدفاع و التسليح. Disclaimer: Saudis there are ignorant to levels above the stratosphere its purely a saudi/morrocan forum

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Corruptistan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555866797068402688

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555631341504438273












Joint Saudi Arabian-Jordanian military exercise.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552963926777909248
KSA-Oman:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551603319684141065

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550839354012172290

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556216213436497920

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Corruptistan

A group of Saudi M1A2 tanks, a 120 mm M256 L/44 cannon, a group of mostly 12.7 mm M2 machine guns, a 7.62 mm M240B coaxial cannon, and a 40 mm MK19 or M249 5.56 grenade launcher.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565695200835559424
KSA-China military drill.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566730564224385024
Engineer / Tahani bint Abdulaziz Abu Hamid, the first Saudi woman was promoted to a quality supervisor in the F-15SA fighter project, whose parts are manufactured and developed at the Saudi Salam Company.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565742116403290113
If you fall into the hands of an assailant of my country do not say: Forgive me, because I am not your mother ... and do not say that I did not warn you


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567137370989789188
A number of Royal Saudi Air Force planes escort the American strategic bomber (B-52), as it transits the airspace of the Kingdom, as part of the joint work between the two forces to enhance the security and stability of the region.

Fantastic photos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The SC

The Horror and Death Brigade in Saudi Arabia Saudi Terror Brigade, 85th Battalion


----------



## Gomig-21

Khan2727 said:


>



Saudiya had signed a contract with France for close to 100 units of the CAESAR 155mm self propelled howitzer which is a beast of an artillery and I think they signed the contract in 2007 with the first 4 or so arriving in 2012. They probably should be almost all delivered by now I would think and 100 units of this badass infantry and armored battalion destroyers is one heck of an addition to any army.

I remember the EGY armed forces were testing the Caesar and K-9 Thunder at the same time and the K-9 won the tender most likely because they figured tracked units worked better for Egypt's desert as well as the percentage of ToT I believe was better with the South Korean deal than the French. But I think this would've been just as fine had they opted for it instead of the K-9, especially with that rake setup it has to clean up and level its own firing area as well as stabilize it well.






And that pic of the RSAF F-15 SA is absolutely insane! Great shot selection by you, sir. 👍

These aren't really new pics, probably from 2018 or so but any pic of the Royal Saudi Eurofighter Typhoon from any year is well worth a look at!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The SC



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Gomig-21

The SC said:


>



All the Saudi helos look great, but this blackhawk looks sick as a mofo lol. I've sat in these and seen several up close and they really have the throwback feeling of the Vietnam era Hueys, but in a much more modern sense and with a much different landscape environment such as Afghan mountain ranges and Middle East desert plains. This one carrying fuel tanks and red crosses really looks great, especially from below view: and they obviously make for great ambulatory & MEDIVAC choppers also.






The versatility of this chopper is ridiculous as to how many variants it makes up. The US Coastguard uses the SH-60 Jayhawk.






And of course the navy's Sea Hawk and all the other 32 or so variants in between lool. 






So versatile that they were able to make a stealthy variant as well and successfully use it to take out OBL. Whether Pakisatn radars were working or available in that area or not and the level of success the stealthy aspect had is not really known, but my guess is that Pakistan would have pretty serious radars combing that border and especially near the military academy. Maybe they did pick them up and that was the reason for the PAF to deploy their 2 F-16s to intercept instead of someone calling, not sure. Either way, this is arguably the most versatile platform out there aside maybe the Mi-17V. That helo certainly holds its own weight as well.

I lost that pic I used to have, but I did post it on a couple of threads here a few years ago of when I was taking a Sunday drive in the old TA up north by the coast and drove right by this small, well-known airport that houses small Cessna aircraft etc. and there was one of these Blackhawks just parked on the grass with no one in site by about a mile. I stopped to check it out as well as two other cars and we went right up to it and I tried opening the door but it was locked lmaooooo and we checked it out up close and couldn't believe it was unattended like that! The control tower for this little joke of an airport was a small, house shack with a single big glass window and no one was in there either! Ended up taking a few pics and left. I have seen them and the inside quite up close at several airshows. Great helo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Corruptistan

Nice footage from Yemen:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571906710981296133
SANG

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Corruptistan

National Day tomorrow. I suspect that we will see a great show.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572495796909531136

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572751626599006211





Celebration with Arab allies from the Joint Command (Yemen, Egypt, Jordan)
















Amazing last photo below!







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572514228594159616

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Corruptistan

Happy National Day to the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia.

Fantastic video.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572585194917593092

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573043643153526784

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Corruptistan

Special Maritime Security Group


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573360654790299649





















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573376030710304769
Saudi Arabian special forces with Jordanian special forces:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572294098769575936
@Philip the Arab

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Corruptistan

KSA-Qatar (the photo  )















































































__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574126031077777411

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## IblinI

@The SC A-300 model was seen during this meeting？

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Corruptistan

IblinI said:


> @The SC A-300 model was seen during this meeting？
> 
> View attachment 884798
> 
> 
> View attachment 884799
> 
> View attachment 884801



It is already used by KSA!

*One of the many fruits of the KSA-China strategic partnership.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574525890012188672

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577309691948023808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577311997867311111

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IblinI

Khan2727 said:


> It is already used by KSA!
> 
> *One of the many fruits of the KSA-China strategic partnership.*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574525890012188672
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577309691948023808
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577311997867311111


A bit sad that we dont know those cooperation until they are seen in service.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

@Khan2727 @The SC 
It is said according to Saudi social media, the armed force has procured LY-70 system, have you guys heard about it?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Corruptistan

IblinI said:


> @Khan2727 @The SC
> It is said according to Saudi social media, the armed force has procured LY-70 system, have you guys heard about it?
> 
> 
> View attachment 885012



Let me put it this way. Based on the history of the past 35 years in regards to KSA-China relations, here more specifically military relations, I would not be surprised if KSA has many more Chinese systems in its arsenal than what is publicly known. We hear about such surprised very often. This would be another such "surprise". We can expect only growth on those strategic relations.

However I agree with you that it can be quite frustrating for military enthusiasts given all the secrecy involved.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

We celebrated the erection of the keel of the Royal Saudi Naval Forces' second multi-role surface fighter, HMS FAHD (822) and hosted His Excellency Lieutenant-General Fahad Al Ghofaili to celebrate this remarkable achievement.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580940543655170050

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580929630877683712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580937777566228480

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Khan2727 said:


> Let me put it this way. Based on the history of the past 35 years in regards to KSA-China relations, here more specifically military relations, I would not be surprised if KSA has many more Chinese systems in its arsenal than what is publicly known. We hear about such surprised very often. This would be another such "surprise". We can expect only growth on those strategic relations.
> 
> However I agree with you that it can be quite frustrating for military enthusiasts given all the secrecy involved.


Saudis should enter Pakistani defence production, in any case of sanctions they can take everything from Pakistani defence industry, which is independent from western and spheres and Pakistan military industry is rooted from Chinese influence but based on nato doctrine and philosophy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## The SC

IblinI said:


> @Khan2727 @The SC
> It is said according to Saudi social media, the armed force has procured LY-70 system, have you guys heard about it?
> 
> 
> View attachment 885012


Not procured yet..but there were news of the system being tested in KSA..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## siegecrossbow

Silent Hunter Laser and 3D TWA radar used in conjunction in Saudi Arabian desert.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The SC

Saudi F-15S fighter jet crashes






Saudi Arabia said, on Monday, that an F-15S fighter plane crashed after experiencing a technical malfunction, and the pilots were able to safely exit the plane.

The state-run Saudi Press Agency, citing a military statement, reported that an F-15 aircraft of the Royal Saudi Air Force was on a training mission around King Abdulaziz Air Base in the Kingdom's Eastern Province.

An investigation is underway into the causes of the technical malfunction that caused the accident.

According to the report, which was quoted by the Ministry of Defense, the accident occurred on Sunday. The two pilots of the F-15S fighter jet were safely evacuated before it crashed in the eastern region of the kingdom.

Brigadier-General Turki al-Maliki, a spokesman for the ministry, said that the crew ejected safely from the plane, and there were no injuries or losses on the ground.

Al-Maliki was quoted as saying: "There were no reports of casualties or damage on the ground... A commission of inquiry began its tasks to reveal the details and causes of this accident."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gomig-21

RSAF getting ready for "Eye of the Falcon 3" with the Hellenic Air Force.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591381408731103232
















@Foinikas

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------

